# *Official Schiit Magni/Modi 2 ( Uber ) Thread*



## SpienerVince

Dear Head-Fi guys/girls,
  
 Because these babies deserve there own thread!
 Share your setup and talk about there awesomo factor


----------



## 12kurupt

Just ordered the uber stack. Look forward to seeing how they sound compared to my A2/Uber Bifrost stack. Can't wait to hear them!


----------



## SpienerVince

Nice, when will they be arrive? Would love to see how the two sound and perform against the A2/Uber Bitfrost stack.


----------



## tfwnogf

actually, these are very tempting to me
  
 sad schiit is, the price will actually went up to like, $400 or something in here
  
 the Modi that sells for $99 on the website sells for $250 in my place


----------



## SpienerVince

I know how you are feeling right now. Here in the Netherlands I can get them easily, but they cost around 125/135 Euro each, which is a lot more that 99 Dollars each......


----------



## Amoy

is magni 2 uber good with HD650 ? how much is its improvement to magni 2?


----------



## SpienerVince

It will be good with the HD650, how much improvement I can't say, but it will be better, some even compare it with the Asgard 2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Haven't seen a review where they compare the magni and magni 2 (Uber).


----------



## kalrykh

I'm curious as to whether the Modi 2 uber pulls power from the AC or from the USB.  I've used my iphone with my original usb Modi and it pulls too much power without a powered usb hub.  If all power draw comes from the AC, I could probably use this as a decent desktop setup at work.  Portable dac/amp units are ok, but if I'm going to leave it at work all the time, I don't want something I have to charge.


----------



## SpienerVince

The Modi 2 Uber pulls power from AC.


----------



## kalrykh

spienervince said:


> The Modi 2 Uber pulls power from AC.


 
 Yeah, was just afraid it would still pull from USB while connecting it that way and throw up a power draw warning on the phone.


----------



## SpienerVince

No, it will not draw power of the device you use as input, but I am not sure, Schiit didn't put that on the website
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Your phone should work fine with Modi 2 Uber.


----------



## someone2015

spienervince said:


> I know how you are feeling right now. Here in the Netherlands I can get them easily, but they cost around 125/135 Euro each, which is a lot more that 99 Dollars each......


 
  
 If you take into account that you have to buy dollars to pay schiit, you are left with a 40% difference due to shipping/importing, taxes. Which is quite difference from a 150%-300% increase, which is just artificial. The difference even goes down to 30% for the ubers, and down to 20% for the more expensive products. So the pricing seems quite reasonable.
  
 The only thing that it does is that it makes the uber more favorable to buy, compared to the standard version.


----------



## SpienerVince

But tax rate is 21% and import is another 8%, and they recalculate the package to euro's, which will be 99 Euro instead of 99 Dollar. They are like thief's here....


----------



## someone2015

spienervince said:


> But tax rate is 21% and import is another 8%, and they recalculate the package to euro's, which will be 99 Euro instead of 99 Dollar. They are like thief's here....


 
  
 The big difference is that in the US for internet purchases out of state no VAT is paid, if that wasn't the case price would be higher. And when it gets into europe you'll have to pay VAT. But you can hardly blame schiit or the importer for that. Why do you think import tax is 8%?


----------



## SpienerVince

Time ago I checked rating, because I bought stuff in China, it is a long time ago, so I don't know rates these days.


----------



## someone2015

spienervince said:


> Time ago I checked rating, because I bought stuff in China, it is a long time ago, so I don't know rates these days.


 
  
 Also, I doublechecked some of the other importers. The only one who looks possibly more attractive (many are actually more expensive) is the UK one, which offers the magni 2 for the equivalent of 110 euros instead of 120. But you still need to have it shipped. And your warranty contact will be in the UK then.
  
 Looking at it now, I'm glad I have an acceptably priced (in my opinion) distributor in my country. Makes warranty handling much easier.


----------



## RocksteadyNYC

I just ordered my Uber stack. This will be my first amp/dac. I'm really excited!


----------



## Puurple

amoy said:


> is magni 2 uber good with HD650 ? how much is its improvement to magni 2?


 
 According to specs the Magni 2 Uber is up there with the Asgard 2.
  
 Improvements from Magni 2:
  
 Aluminum top plate (looks so much better)
 Pre Amp Output
 5 Watt vs 4 Watt.
  
 I think its worth the extra $50. And I was considering the Asgard 2 before but now I'm going with the Magni 2 Uber for these reasons; It now has the preamp out which I needed, it has extra power just in case I ever need it, and it's not going to run as hot as the Asgard 2 because its a class AB amp instead of a class A amp. And now I can save $100. Totally worth it especially if you have or plan on getting some active speakers for your computer. The Sys cost $50 and if you got the Magni 2 with the Sys you would be paying the same as the Magni 2 Uber cost. Then you would take up more room/wires and not get the nice aluminum finish that the Magni 2 Uber has.

 IMO the Magni 2 Uber is the best $150 retail priced headphone amp out there. This Thursday I'll be ordering the Magni and Modi 2 Ubers along with the Swan D-1080 IV active speakers. Maybe I'll do a youtube review for each one.


----------



## soonerkevin

amoy said:


> is magni 2 uber good with HD650 ? how much is its improvement to magni 2?


 

 I have owned the Magni 2 Uber and Modi 2 Uber for about 4 days. They have been paired with an HD 650 and I can tell you they are absolutely fantastic. I previously had a FiiO E9+E17 combo and while the clarity was solid with that setup I never felt the support throughout the midrange. Also, the soundstage was on the poor side. All those problems have been solved with Magni 2U/Modi 2U combo. I can't see these headphones really sounding much better, This setup seems kind of like endgame for the HD 650 for me. My next upgrade will likely be an HD 800 down the road.


----------



## njpozner

I am a believer now! I got my Magni 2 Uber delivered on Saturday, and was absolutely blown away by it. Connected to my Shure SRH-940 headphones, I listened to a selection of songs from Neko Case, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Simon & Garfunkel, Bowie, and the Rolling Stones. These are songs I've listened to hundreds or thousands of times over the years - I'm pretty well acquainted with the recordings. With the Magni, there was another level of presence to the recordings, and I even heard some echoes deep in the mix I had never heard before on Neko Case's "Star Witness".
  
 It's unreal to me how good the music can sound, which makes me a little angry about how most people experience their music - desaturated and unbalanced.


----------



## chuckwheat

njpozner said:


> I am a believer now! I got my Magni 2 Uber delivered on Saturday, and was absolutely blown away by it. Connected to my Shure SRH-940 headphones, I listened to a selection of songs from Neko Case, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Simon & Garfunkel, Bowie, and the Rolling Stones. These are songs I've listened to hundreds or thousands of times over the years - I'm pretty well acquainted with the recordings. With the Magni, there was another level of presence to the recordings, and I even heard some echoes deep in the mix I had never heard before on Neko Case's "Star Witness".
> 
> It's unreal to me how good the music can sound, which makes me a little angry about how most people experience their music - desaturated and unbalanced.


 
 what sources were your Floyd and Garfunkel from?

 I'm almost settled on the Uber stack. So far the few people who have received theirs are very impressed with it.
 It'll be my first amp/dac, for new HD650s.


----------



## RocksteadyNYC

yeah im totally blown away by the uber stack. I cant believe ive been listening to music my whole life without an amp and dac. I just got my stack today and ive been going through all of my music and its like listening to a song for the first time because im discovering parts of the song ive never heard. pics rubbing against guitar strings, the singers breath, echos, cymbals sparkle. i mean its magical. im so glad i purchased the stack. Now i just have to upgrade my cans.


----------



## freddr

I want to buy a dac and amp for my HD 600 and HD 800. Im torn between M-stage Matrix HPA-2 (USB) and Modi 2/Magni 2 UBER. These two options cost the same delivered to Sweden. Anybody know which one i should buy?


----------



## njpozner

All the songs are ALAC encoded files going from my Mac via USB to a Bifrost DAC. I still can't believe the difference. I've always bought easy-to-drive headphones because I never wanted to mess around with headphone amps, but the Magni 2 Uber is worth every penny.


----------



## shadow84

How is the DAC on the modi 2 uber? Is it good as compared to sabre ES 9018/9023?


----------



## BaasB

spienervince said:


> Time ago I checked rating, because I bought stuff in China, it is a long time ago, so I don't know rates these days.


 
 http://www.schiit-europe.com/
  
 These guys import schiit equipment to Europe.
 No added taxes, they are even located in the Netherlands so delivery the day after you order.


----------



## SpienerVince

baasb said:


> http://www.schiit-europe.com/
> 
> These guys import schiit equipment to Europe.
> No added taxes, they are even located in the Netherlands so delivery the day after you order.


 

 I already found them and ordered a Fulla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoying this amazing product. Thanks for the link!


----------



## freddr

Have anyone tried Modi 2/Magni 2 Uber with HD800?


----------



## Servbot24

So if I want to have both my headphones and monitors running through the amp that will require Magni 2 Uber, correct?  
  
 I currently have an HE 400i (on the way actually).  My only amp/dac at the moment is Apogee One so I would like to upgrade if needed.  Considering Magni + One, or Magni + Modi.


----------



## Ivan Reis

freddr said:


> Have anyone tried Modi 2/Magni 2 Uber with HD800?




I received my (Magni2 Uber + Modi2 Uber + Wyrd) two days ago and I'm using with my HD800.

Initial impressions (approximately 6 hours of use)?

Wonderful !!!!


----------



## plonter

My new pile of schiit:
  

  

  
 I am so happy with my purchase..great sound!  the dac is definitely better than the Dragonfly IMO..sound is much less sharp and aggressive(digital)..but sound signature is neutral and balanced.   Look so good and fit perfectly on my little desk.
 Right now a session with the SR325e's and tommorow I will try the HD800.    
 One little issue I had is the first time I listened I got noisy pops, probably from the dac.  But it was gone after one minute so no problem.    (I have the wyrd but decided to leave it aside for now).
 I had a really nice suprise opening the modi2 uber box..a pair of straight wire rca cables!  WOW ..this is not a schiity cable at all!    Kudos schiit


----------



## freddr

plonter said:


> My new pile of schiit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Can you write your impression of HD800 with the Schiit stack when you have tested it. Thanks!


----------



## plonter

So right now my setup is: *laptop (foobar+wasapi[push mode]) --> wyrd --> modi2 uber --> magni2 uber --> HD800*.   I am using 7$ monster usb cables and PYST 6" rca (straight wire!) to connect the stack together..really great high quality IC's.
 Without getting into too much sound science, this stack sounds clean and neutral..my definition of high fidelity sound.   I can't say that the magni is better or worse than my headroom ultra micro which is also very high quality amp (class A ,the magni is AB..but magni is fully discrete while headroom's is op amp based - OPA627), they both sound pretty much netural .."solid state", I think that the improved sound I am getting is mostly because of the modi which is a little better than the Dragonly(1.2) which is more "digital" and aggressive sounding.  I also can't tell exaclty what the wyrd is contributing to this system,but it's there to make sure that the modi usb input is maximized to its best.  And there is not a hint of noise or hum of any kind, simply clean sound.
  
 EDIT: Regarding the headroom ultra micro vs magni ,it is finally nice to have a normal rca and 1/4 headphone plug connections,less one 1/4 to 1/8 adapter in the chain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
 I heard that wasapi "event" mode is better than "push" mode, But I experienced some pop noises with modi with event.  push mode plays smoothly.
  
 More impressions later.


----------



## Sibbi

I am pretty new to this stuff but I think I have found a hobby that I can very easily enjoy.
  
 I am waiting to get my Beyerdynamic DT990 600ohm and I also bought the Magni2/Modi2 Uber, That should be enough to drive these headphones? I kind of jumped into the pool but I am just so exciting to listen to music with my digs!
  
 If it isn't enough then I guess I'll just use my Sennheiser HD380 Pro's.


----------



## plonter

sibbi said:


> I am pretty new to this stuff but I think I have found a hobby that I can very easily enjoy.
> 
> I am waiting to get my Beyerdynamic DT990 600ohm and I also bought the Magni2/Modi2 Uber, That should be enough to drive these headphones? I kind of jumped into the pool but I am just so exciting to listen to music with my digs!
> 
> If it isn't enough then I guess I'll just use my Sennheiser HD380 Pro's.


 
 Magni should drive your beyers without any problem on high gain mode.  enjoy your new equipment, the modi/magni stack is wonderful.


----------



## mohdkhamsya

Hi everyone. I just bought the magni 2 Uber and I must say, I'm extremely satisfied with its performance so far. I'm currently using them with my iems, namely my UM Merlin and Phonak 112 while I wait on my he-560. My source is the DX90 and before this I was using a well regarded portable amp, the Tube Amp TA1. But the little magni is in a different league altogether! Very clean, wide, deep and it has great layering too. You can hear things farther from your ear! Never thought that was possible Didn't expect much from a 150 amp. Now I can't wait for my He560s to come. I used to have the He-500 with the emotivas and I was pretty sad when I had to I sell them (had to move away). But now with this small setup, I reckon it'll be much more convenient if I had to move (which I will be doing, heading to the states for my phd in fall). I'll update when I get my he560s. Super psyched!


----------



## Sibbi

plonter said:


> Magni should drive your beyers without any problem on high gain mode.  enjoy your new equipment, the modi/magni stack is wonderful.




Nice. I am super excited!


----------



## plonter

I really love the modi/magni uber stack, it really has a character of its own. Although superbly neutral and solid state , it is not boring at all.  I can't explain but it has some kind of warmth to the sound but not in the sense that it adds more low frequencies or roll off high freqencies,but more like an analog sound.  It could actually be the modi..comparing to the Dragonfly I will not be surprised.    But I still can't tell for sure until I play with different setups,  pairing modi with headroom ultra micro amp should be also interesting.
 But I find the sound very enjoyable and interesting while keeping the accuracy and neutrality.    
 Next step I am going to try some upsampling my 16/44.1 files to 24/176.4 or 24/192..something I couldn't do with the Dragonfly (As it is limited to 96khz).


----------



## Tro95

The Modi 2 Uber is completely selling out. Might be a while before I can get mine to try it out.


----------



## cbennett0811

Got My Uber Schiit stack and made a review video  for them as well


----------



## cbennett0811

They sit on my night stand for nightly listening with my HD650s and i couldnt be happier


----------



## mohdkhamsya

Burning in the he560 with magni 2 while at work


----------



## RiddleyWalker

mohdkhamsya said:


> Burning in the he560 with magni 2 while at work


 
 Can you provide any impressions so far as to the pairing (Magni 2 -> HE-560)?


----------



## mohdkhamsya

RiddleyWalker Hi there! Second day of use. Around 20hrs in. Dx90>m2y>he560. I have a set audition playlist, all flac. Here goes. The pairing is excellent, quite satisfying I must say. The m2u is powerful enough to make the hifimans grunt. It is very quiet with a black background. Maybe ever so slightly warm but otherwise very clean and extremely detailed. The details don't come out at you, they're presented very gently. What i find most amazing about the pairing is the soundstage and depth. All the instruments have adequate air around them. Placement and layering are the best I've heard. Everything sounds airy but not in a bad way. The vocal are the best I've ever heard. If I had one complaint, it would be that he bass isn't as hard hitting as my previous 11.32>emotiva>he500. I'm not sure if its the amp or the he500s which provided that visceral slam. But the he560 an m2u pairing provides satisfying bass. Very deep and controlled. The textures in the bass notes makes it very addictive to listen to. At 149 I guess its perfect if you don't have space or money to blow. If I had space though, I'd probably get the emotiva again and compare it with the m2u although the emotiva has a high noise floor causing a noticeable but tolerable hiss.


----------



## ZeaviS

I'm fairly new to this stuff and I have a question that might sound stupid. What is the purpose of the preamp on the magni 2 uber? What does it give you that the standard amp function of the magni does not? I've been looking online for answer with no luck. Thanks!


----------



## RickB

zeavis said:


> I'm fairly new to this stuff and I have a question that might sound stupid. What is the purpose of the preamp on the magni 2 uber? What does it give you that the standard amp function of the magni does not? I've been looking online for answer with no luck. Thanks!


 

 The preamp can be used to connect a pair of powered speakers.


----------



## ZeaviS

rickb said:


> The preamp can be used to connect a pair of powered speakers.


 

 Hey RickB,
  
 So if I was using headphones, I wouldn't need the preamp functionality? Trying to figure out if I need to get a magni 2 uber or if just the regular magni 2 would be fine.


----------



## RickB

zeavis said:


> Hey RickB,
> 
> So if I was using headphones, I wouldn't need the preamp functionality? Trying to figure out if I need to get a magni 2 uber or if just the regular magni 2 would be fine.


 

 Correct. Unless you want to use powered speakers too, you wouldn't need the uber. However, keep in mind that the uber version _may _have slightly better sound quality. I haven't heard either, so I don't know.


----------



## ZeaviS

rickb said:


> Correct. Unless you want to use powered speakers too, you wouldn't need the uber. However, keep in mind that the uber version _may _have slightly better sound quality. I haven't heard either, so I don't know.


 
  
 Sounds the the regular magni 2 is the right choice for me then. Thanks RickB!


----------



## RickB

zeavis said:


> Sounds the the regular magni 2 is the right choice for me then. Thanks RickB!


 
  
 You're welcome. Keep in mind that the uber also has a better looking aluminum top chassis. The regular Magni 2 is painted steel.


----------



## plonter

The uber also have better power supply and supposedly improved gain stage. I've also debated between the uber and regular magni/modi2 before I got them, but finally decided on the uber. I actually don't need the preamp output and other digital inputs of the ubers but didn't want to miss on the slight improvements,in this price range I rather squeeze every bit of sound improvement offered. The better looks is a nice bonus,but this is the least important factor.  
 I also love the rca and full size headphone connectors (no more 1/4 to 1/8 adapters)  schiit send the package with a very good quality rca interconnects which is perfect for stacking the modi and magni together.


----------



## someone2015

Small question, does everyone's Magni and Modi have relatively loose fitting power connectors?


----------



## someone2015

And is the USB connection in the Modi 2 uber supposed to be slightly flexible in position? The other connections seem rigid wrt to the housing, but not the usb.


----------



## chailee80

plonter said:


> My new pile of schiit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you find your 325e's paired with this combo? I'm looking for something to make my ps500e's sing.


----------



## plonter

chailee80 said:


> How do you find your 325e's paired with this combo? I'm looking for something to make my ps500e's sing.


 
 The schiit stack is pretty much neutral in sound ,so I love it with every headphone I own (HD800,ATH-M50,SR80/325).  If you aren't "afraid" of the true nature of the Grados (some are trying to warm them up to get rid of the agressive bright farward sound), than the schiit will show their true potential.


----------



## Seifer01

I'm going to buy a Magni 2 Uber, and plug my CDP (Marantz CD 5004) straight into its input. Will adding the DAC make a massive difference? Also how does a CDP, Amp, DAC combo work?
  
 Will a CDP and Magni 2 sound good?


----------



## Mr Rick

seifer01 said:


> I'm going to buy a Magni 2 Uber, and plug my CDP (Marantz CD 5004) straight into its input. Will adding the DAC make a massive difference? Also how does a CDP, Amp, DAC combo work?
> 
> Will a CDP and Magni 2 sound good?


 
 Yes you can plug your CDP directly into the Magni. You can also plug a DAC into the Magni. But, you cannot do both at the same time. The CDP provides an analog signal to the Magni which the Magni can amplify. The DAC does the same thing but it first converts a digital signal, like that from the USB port of your computer, into an analog signal. 
  
 Basically your CDP and a DAC would be separate sources of music.


----------



## neochikara

Currently at about 12 hours with my Schiit stack (see avatar) and I have some quick impressions.  Opinions are based on switching from an iBasso D7, which I used constantly over the last couple of years.  Headphone used were my stalwart companions over many years: Denon D2000, unmodded save for J$ leather pads.  I also own, and religiously use, a pair of Heir Audio 4.Ai's, but I have yet to try them with this new gear, as I use them most often during the week, as the cornerstone of a mobile rig.
  
 Anyway, first impressions of the build quality and appearance were very good.  The brushed aluminum looks gorgeous and the fit and finish is pretty good.  I had to dig up the screw-on 1/4" adapter for my cans, but once I found it, setup and prep was very quick.  Driver installation for async USB on the Modi was painless and quick.
  
 So, about the music and aural impressions--the real reason you're likely reading this: "precise," "clean," and "detailed" were the first words that came to mind when I queued up the first song.  My face went pale and I panicked as it initially sounded like this gorgeous new rig had neutered the D2000's signature warmth and impressive bass performance.  I had never really considered the D7 to be a warm amp and DAC combo, but in hindsight, it clearly was just that.  The Magni/Modi 2U stack, even after a dozen hours of usage and listening, really thrust home the "solid state" signature I had heard used to describe non-tube amps: clean, precise, revealing, detailed, and neutral.  Others may disagree with this assertion, but I'm simply expressing what my ears (and brain) tell me while I listen.  The unexpected treble of this combo's clean sound will still surprise me as I go back and listen to favorites and new albums alike.  But then I'll hear details I've never noticed before and I get a smile across my face.
  
 I plan to continue listening to this stack, and I expect it to continue to impress me as I get used to its sound.  It does seem to be highly track/album-specific, as well as insanely revealing of quality.  Some tracks will have harsh treble and be sorely lacking in bass quantity, but the details and bass tightness and precision will shine through.  Additionally, FLAC (and 320kbps MP3, e.g. Spotify Premium) can certainly make a huge difference, especially when it's a true 24/96, 24/192, etc. master.  In those highest-quality of masters or personal rips, many of the quirks in the sound signature that jump out at me seem to fade away and I hear my D2000's perform the best they ever have in the years I've owned them.  I assume that's due to master, mixing, and artist, though.
  
 Anyway, those are my not-so-quick impressions.  Looking forward to spending dozens more hours with these handsome and precise little boxes.


----------



## djpelisek

Oh baby, just bought the Uber stack. So excited! FiiO has served me well for years, but a little bonus at work combined with the fantastic reviews these are getting, and it seemed like the perfect moment to upgrade. I'll give them a run with my HD595's while I decide between 600's, 650's, or potentially 700's. Has anyone tried them with HD700's? I saw lots of chatter about other Sennheiser models, but nothing on the 700's.


----------



## Tro95

I've been using my Magni 2 Uber and Modi 2 for a week now, replacing a FiiO E09k & E17, and can definitely hear an improvement in the accuracy of the sound. I feel the soundstage has gotten a bit bigger too, although I'm not too sure (still learning to trust my ears). With my HD600s, whilst I feel the Magni2U is good enough to drive them, I feel it's missing a bit of kick. I reckon a plain Magni 2 would struggle to drive HD600s, although perhaps someone has already confirmed/debunked this? I'm tempted to upgrade to the Valhalla 2 to see if it'll give me the power I feel these headphones deserve.


----------



## cbennett0811

djpelisek said:


> Oh baby, just bought the Uber stack. So excited! FiiO has served me well for years, but a little bonus at work combined with the fantastic reviews these are getting, and it seemed like the perfect moment to upgrade. I'll give them a run with my HD595's while I decide between 600's, 650's, or potentially 700's. Has anyone tried them with HD700's? I saw lots of chatter about other Sennheiser models, but nothing on the 700's.



I can only speak for the HD650's but i can say im extremely happy with the way they pair with this schiit stack. The bit of warmth the HD650s have combined with the more analyrical schiit stack to me give a great balanced signature


----------



## plonter

seifer01 said:


> I'm going to buy a Magni 2 Uber, and plug my CDP (Marantz CD 5004) straight into its input. Will adding the DAC make a massive difference? Also how does a CDP, Amp, DAC combo work?
> 
> Will a CDP and Magni 2 sound good?


 
  
  


mr rick said:


> Yes you can plug your CDP directly into the Magni. You can also plug a DAC into the Magni. But, you cannot do both at the same time. The CDP provides an analog signal to the Magni which the Magni can amplify. The DAC does the same thing but it first converts a digital signal, like that from the USB port of your computer, into an analog signal.
> 
> Basically your CDP and a DAC would be separate sources of music.


 
 Cd player can be used as a digital transport also (if it has digital outputs, which I believe the CD 5004 has). That way there are options for different setups for times when you get bored


----------



## Seifer01

Okay, cheers peeps. I'll just get the Magni 2 Uber for now and I'll look at other options at a later date. I'm relatively new to headphone amps and stuff. I've used hifi stacks and mini systems, boomboxes, ipods, etc. over the years, so I'm not used to DAC's and transports and all that. 
 It should sound pretty decent, the Marantz isn't a bad sounding little CDP, apart from the torodial hum, lol.


----------



## plonter

In the past I had marantz cd player (CD 5001)  and used it both as digital transport to a dac and also as a source (with its built in dac which was not bad sounding at all).  It died on me after a while, since then I moved solely to pc audio.
 I no more believe in cd spinning, although I do miss it from time to time.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Just noticed this thread, and thought you'd get a kick out of what I'm using at my home engineering desk...
  


 Enjoy!


----------



## chailee80

jason stoddard said:


> Just noticed this thread, and thought you'd get a kick out of what I'm using at my home engineering desk...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What headphone do you have plugged in?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

chailee80 said:


> What headphone do you have plugged in?


 
  
 HiFiMan HE-560s.


----------



## RickB

>


 
 What headphones are you using?
  
 Woops...didn't see latest post.


----------



## SpienerVince

jason stoddard said:


> Just noticed this thread, and thought you'd get a kick out of what I'm using at my home engineering desk...
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


 

 Awsome to see the great *Jason Stoddard *in this thread


----------



## Brooko

Hi Jason
  
 I currently run an NFB-12, which has been a great unit over the past 4 years.  I'm looking for a slightly smaller footprint to free up space on the desk, and have been considering the M&M2 Uber stack.  My main question is regarding my passive bookshelf desktops speakers - Celestion F10s (http://www.amazon.com/CELESTION-F10-DARK-APPLE-Bookshelf/dp/B0002PUI6E).
  
 The NFB-12 powers them quite well - on high gain, using the rear RCAs, and controllable from the volume pot.  Looking at the specs, power output with the M2 stack seems roughly similar.  Do you have any experience of the M2 being able to run passive bookshelf speakers?
  
 Thanks in advance
  
 Paul


----------



## Gerafone

I've been using my HD 598 paired with an Asus Xonar Essence STX for a couple years now. I felt like it was time for me to upgrade but I was quite happy how extremely comfortable the 598s are as well its sound signature (or so I thought). 
So I bought a M/M 2U. 
The difference in quality was immediately apparent. I was quite amazed how detailed and clear and just all around more precise my 598s were, especially with the bass. I'm absolutely loving it. 
Problem is that it's so detailed that some albums I used to love listening to are unbearable because the treble now is so harsh; I'm hoping it's just the particular rip and not the recording itself.
Tracks like Mass & Spring by Amon Tobin feel more alive and crystal clear than ever, or Catch My Heart (Warlock cover) by Bohren & der Club of Gore sounds like the band is in the room with you. 
I'm on my phone so it's a pain to quote but to the poster asking about loose connections, every connection on my M/M is tight, only the Modi input button rattles (by design I'm aware). Although the knob on the Magni is slightly off center though still works fine.


----------



## nedifer

jason stoddard said:


> Just noticed this thread, and thought you'd get a kick out of what I'm using at my home engineering desk...
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


 
  
 Gee, Jason, your monitor seems to have a sharpness issue in the center-left area of the screen...


----------



## Sibbi

Sounding very good so far!
  
 The worst thing about living in Iceland is that everything takes so long to arrive. Waiting for my Beyerdynamic DT990's to arrive so until then I have to use my Sennheiser HD380 Pro.


----------



## plonter

I have a question: Do the magni and modi uber have some kind of mechanism agains power shortage?  I remember one time powering the modi and it didn't turned on.. so I just turned off the switch and tried again and it was ok.
 I don't know the exact reason for this, but I hope that nothing bad happened internally.  so far it works good without any noticalbe issues, but you can never know.


----------



## RiddleyWalker

Ordered my Modi 2 + Wyrd back on 1/30, sold my Dragonfly the other day in preparation for the arrival of the Modi, and the package arrived today!  So pumped!
  
 Open up the box and what do I find?
  
 A SYS + Wyrd.
  





 
  
 EDIT:  Just to be clear, I did contact Schiit CS and they are sending me the Modi 2 and a return shipping label for the SYS.  Here's hoping they'll accidentally send a Gungnir this time!


----------



## adtrance

FYI for anyone who received the newest Modi 2 Uber - you might need to download the very newest unified USB driver from Schiit to get it to recognize in Windows.  
  
 It's available through schiit.com/drivers page. 
  
 When I tried version 1.03 that's linked from the Modi 2 page, it wouldn't fully install my new Modi 2U.  After a few troubleshooting exchanges with their support, I was given the URL to the drivers page which had the 1.11 driver.  Everything came up after installing this driver.
  
 Happy listening!


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

My Uber stack just arrived at my girlies house. Would have cost $47 to ship to Canada, uninsured, untracked, gets here when it gets here. Or for $11, shipped to my girlies, 2-day shipping, fully insured and tracked....

Anyways so its there, I'm dying. Going down tomorrow. Bought my RCAs and Optical cable already. I'll have to plug it into her DvD player to test it until I get home


----------



## Mr Rick

seencreative said:


> My Uber stack just arrived at my girlies house. Would have cost $47 to ship to Canada, uninsured, untracked, gets here when it gets here. Or for $11, shipped to my girlies, 2-day shipping, fully insured and tracked....
> 
> Anyways so its there, I'm dying. Going down tomorrow. Bought my RCAs and Optical cable already. I'll have to plug it into her DvD player to test it until I get home


 
 You will love it. Just don't let *her *listen to it or you will be buying another stack of Schiit. LOL


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

mr rick said:


> You will love it. Just don't let *her *listen to it or you will be buying another stack of Schiit. LOL




The power will be nice, my T50RPs sound pretty alright on my soundcard, but my YH-100s sound terribad, with the serious lack of power, but fine on my dads Luxnan speaker amp, heh not about to drive an hour just to plug them in though....

Heh she'd need headphones first xD I got her into having real headphones instead of ear-phones, with a pair of $8 Sony zx-100 that I modified just as a entry headphone. Sounded freaking amazing for $8. But her dog chewed them to shreads a week later.... That was the end if that


----------



## Gangrenator

I ordered the original Modi on sale because I only needed USB input and was fine with 24/96 max, but I just noticed today that the Modi 2 Uber actually has a more sophisticated analog section. I read in an overclock.net thread that according to Schiit the Modi's are all the same sonically, which could still be true, possible subtleties aside. Now I wonder how necessary it is to pair best with the Magni 2 Uber with it's more sophisticated gain stage. I'm sure the difference over Magni and Magni 2 is still noticeable using the Modi, still it might have been worth the extra $70~ for that and matching aluminum.
  
 I actually didn't even know about Modi/Magni 2 until I finally went to my Amazon wish list to order the Modi for my Hercules XPS 80's, I was almost exclusively listening to speakers for awhile. Had I pulled the trigger months ago I never would have known, so for that I'm very glad I didn't wind up with a Modi/Magni stack before knowing, even though I'm sure it's great. If it wasn't for the preamping capabilities, that wouldn't have mattered as much. The Hercules speakers crapped out just days before I got the Magni 2 Uber unfortunately, but already it was clear the Modi was much better than my FiiO E10.
  
 I love the Magni 2 Uber though, with the original Modi it's a _huge_ improvement over my FiiO E10. It's almost as impressive as a preamplifier as it is a headphone amp, really adds a lot sonically connected to my vintage Harman Kardon 330a receiver with my JBL E20's. It mainly adds detail and cleans things up, also sounds more like analog. Basically all the things I notice with headphones, but on a smaller scale.
  
 Sometime in the future when/if the Modi 2 Uber is available on Amazon, I'll probably upgrade just to see what it's like, maybe it would sound even more analog. For the time being, I really don't want to either return the Modi or spend the extra $, a lot of things need to come first. First thing on that list is upgrading my HD 598's to Fidelio X2's, then some PC upgrades. Possibly Emotiva Airmotiv 4s monitors but that depends on how much I love the X2's.


----------



## Lethe

neochikara said:


> So, about the music and aural impressions--the real reason you're likely reading this: "precise," "clean," and "detailed" were the first words that came to mind when I queued up the first song.  My face went pale and I panicked as it initially sounded like this gorgeous new rig had neutered the D2000's signature warmth and impressive bass performance.  I had never really considered the D7 to be a warm amp and DAC combo, but in hindsight, it clearly was just that.  The Magni/Modi 2U stack, even after a dozen hours of usage and listening, really thrust home the "solid state" signature I had heard used to describe non-tube amps: clean, precise, revealing, detailed, and neutral.  Others may disagree with this assertion, but I'm simply expressing what my ears (and brain) tell me while I listen.  The unexpected treble of this combo's clean sound will still surprise me as I go back and listen to favorites and new albums alike.  But then I'll hear details I've never noticed before and I get a smile across my face.


 
 Hi neochikara,
  
 Does the Schiit stack make it sound sterile and less lush? I have the D5ks and I'm thinking of getting the Schiit stack if it will help tighten the bass and get some more detail out of it without burning too much warmth. Do you prefer the D2ks with or without the Schiit stack? Also, I have an incoming JH13pro, which has great clarity, wondering if the Schiit stack would play nice with it.


----------



## Gangrenator

lethe said:


> Hi neochikara,
> 
> Does the Schiit stack make it sound sterile and less lush? I have the D5ks and I'm thinking of getting the Schiit stack if it will help tighten the bass and get some more detail out of it without burning too much warmth. Do you prefer the D2ks with or without the Schiit stack? Also, I have an incoming JH13pro, which has great clarity, wondering if the Schiit stack would play nice with it.


 
  
 I can't say how it is with D5k's, but so far it doesn't seem cold and analytical to me, but probably wouldn't add much warmth either.
  
 I want to say it does add warmth, but I'm using HD 598's which are on the warm side so it's hard to tell. All I can really say, is it doesn't seem to take warmth away. I am using the original Modi though, not sure if the more sophisticated analog section of the Modi 2 Uber might make it a little more cold so keep that in mind.


----------



## avitron142

Anybody paired the Mangi 2 Uber with a pair of K7XX's yet? Or for that matter anything from the AKG family.


----------



## Lethe

Ok...so what I'm getting is that the Uber versions just add additional input/output options but basically sound the same as their non Uber versions. But do they do well with sensitive CIEMs? There are a few posts complaining about output imbalance at lower gains, and I do listen with sensitive headphones at lower volumes (I never go above 15/100 even in noisy environments), so would getting the Magni 2 Uber solve this, as it has a more sophisticated gain setting? Also, is there any usb noise when using the usb input for the Modi 2 and if so, is it worth getting the Modi 2 Uber just to get the optical input to curb the (potential) usb noise and will it sound better with the optical input vs the usb input?


----------



## adtrance

lethe said:


> Also, is there any usb noise when using the usb input for the Modi 2 and if so, is it worth getting the Modi 2 Uber just to get the optical input to curb the (potential) usb noise and will it sound better with the optical input vs the usb input?


 
 I have a Modi 2 Uber and it will pick up PC noise from time to time when I use the USB input.  I can occasionally hear the feint buzz when I move my mouse around.  I'm using its USB chip to test 24/192 tracks downloaded from HD Tracks. 
  
 When I use the optical input coming from the PC, there is no noise. 
  
 I did a little A/B testing between using Modi's USB and my PC's optical through the Modi and I couldn't hear a difference.  It wasn't an extensive test or anything.


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

Here they are, at my girlies, plugged into the TV, as its the only thing that has an optical. Grabbed what ever CD I could find

Wow, first true headphone amp and DAC I've ever used. I have no clue what band this is, but I done care


----------



## Lethe

adtrance said:


> I have a Modi 2 Uber and it will pick up PC noise from time to time when I use the USB input.  I can occasionally hear the feint buzz when I move my mouse around.  I'm using its USB chip to test 24/192 tracks downloaded from HD Tracks.
> 
> When I use the optical input coming from the PC, there is no noise.
> 
> I did a little A/B testing between using Modi's USB and my PC's optical through the Modi and I couldn't hear a difference.  It wasn't an extensive test or anything.


 
 Thank you for the reply, that really helps me to decide to uber or not to uber (for the Modi 2 at least). Is there a way to fix the usb noise, though? Maybe a better cable or something like that? If not I'm definitely going to Uber.


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

lethe said:


> Thank you for the reply, that really helps me to decide to uber or not to uber (for the Modi 2 at least). Is there a way to fix the usb noise, though? Maybe a better cable or something like that? If not I'm definitely going to Uber.




Chances are it might be a PC problem. The electro magnetic waves inside a PC can mess with the usb boards, or powerful radio frequency signals contaminating the cable itself. Best way to minimize would be to use a USB that as far away from everything as possible, or use optical if avialible. Optical is inherently much more resistant to noise both on a connector level and the actual cable level. As it uses light which is immune to electromagnetic signals and waves. Some computers are totally fine though

There are reports from users on the forums here that pick up full on radio stations just with the small lenghth of their headphone cable. The one I'm reffering to lived a kilometer away from an extremely powerful transmitter mind you. 

My sound card is lucky enough to have an optical, which means I don't have to use the optical that's on my mother board, and if I get a new motherboard that doesn't have optical built in, I still have it on my card. And not only is it more resistant, its also more on an "island" (bring the card vs the main board) inside the case. Helps with interference

EDIT: USB on lower end things tend to be noisy anyways. Jason wrote about how Mike hates USB, should be on the Schiit story thread. It also goes into some depth why

EDIT2: this was my endgame amp and DAC anyways, I actually made an order for a Modi2 uber and a normal Mangi2 I emailed the next day and canceled. Then reordered with both uber. If you don't plan on getting more after, might as well spend the $50 and get the good ones. (Tbh idk if I'll need the feature s of the mangi 2, but I have lots of orthros and idk if I'll get some nice speakers or not, so got it anyways just in case)
Jason mentioned something about the modi 2 uber being better then the modi 2 anyways not including the extra I/O


----------



## Gangrenator

lethe said:


> Ok...so what I'm getting is that the Uber versions just add additional input/output options but basically sound the same as their non Uber versions. But do they do well with sensitive CIEMs? There are a few posts complaining about output imbalance at lower gains, and I do listen with sensitive headphones at lower volumes (I never go above 15/100 even in noisy environments), so would getting the Magni 2 Uber solve this, as it has a more sophisticated gain setting? Also, is there any usb noise when using the usb input for the Modi 2 and if so, is it worth getting the Modi 2 Uber just to get the optical input to curb the (potential) usb noise and will it sound better with the optical input vs the usb input?


 
  
 I can't really say from experience, but a possible solution for IEM's might be lower windows volume as much as you need to, to get around channel imbalance at low volumes.
  
 I'm not really sure how well that would actually work for getting around the imbalance(might introduce noise?), but so far with my HD 598's I haven't noticed imbalance when I was really trying to find it, so maybe it isn't a problem with all of the Magni 2 Uber's. I cranked windows volume, used high and low gain and really tried to notice, but maybe the Senns just aren't sensitive enough to pick it up if it is there.


----------



## Gangrenator

seencreative said:


> this was my endgame amp and DAC anyways, I actually made an order for a Modi2 uber and a normal Mangi2 I emailed the next day and canceled. Then reordered with both uber. If you don't plan on getting more after, might as well spend the $50 and get the good ones.


 
  
 Yeah, I decided on the Modi on sale for now, but for my endgame amp/DAC I decided to get the Modi 2 Uber eventually after hearing it has a more sophisticated analog stage, considering the Magni 2 Uber has a more sophisticated gain stage. But in the meantime I decided to keep using the Modi, I really want to do a comparison anyway. 
  
 I was under the impression that the Modi's are all the same sonically, but the more sophisticated analog stage _has_ to make at least a noticeable difference, at least I hope. But I also didn't realize you could connect a sound card to the optical input for headphone surround sound. The mismatch aesthetically bothers me more than I thought.
  
 I guess one other thought, is that the Modi 2 Uber could possibly make MP3's and streamed music sound worse if it exposes flaws more so than Modi, so having both might be handy. I kinda doubt that though.


----------



## adtrance

I wanted the flexibility of having an optical input as well as USB.  The Uber model has a more sophisticated analog stage than either the Modi or Modi optical, according to Schiit.  I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## Azzeri

Can someone tell me what cables i need to get for the Magni 2 + modi 2 stack? Going to order them from schiit europe.
  
 Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## canthearyou

This is next for me.


----------



## adtrance

azzeri said:


> Can someone tell me what cables i need to get for the Magni 2 + modi 2 stack? Going to order them from schiit europe.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys.


 

 A short, high quality RCA cable to connect the Line Out from Modi to Line In Magni.  .5 meter or less.  Schiit also sells very short RCA cables from their site.  And a good 1 - 2 meter USB cable.  Schiit recommends 2 meter or less.


----------



## RickB

adtrance said:


> A short, high quality RCA cable to connect the Line Out from Modi to Line In Magni.  .5 meter or less.  Schiit also sells very short RCA cables from their site.  And a good 1 - 2 meter USB cable.  Schiit recommends 2 meter or less.


 
  
 The USB cable needs to be type A male to type b male.


----------



## adtrance

rickb said:


> The USB cable needs to be type A male to type b male.


 

 Good catch!  "A" plug into PC and "B" plug into Modi.


----------



## GEK

Ordered an Modi 2 uber today. Looks like they are shipping out faster now (According to web site) Anyone Order one recently?


----------



## Mr Rick

gek said:


> Ordered an Modi 2 uber today. Looks like they are shipping out faster now (According to web site) Anyone Order one recently?


 
 Ordered mine yesterday. It should arrive in today's mail.


----------



## GEK

Cool!, looks like they are shipping out same Day.


----------



## Roachpuffs

gek said:


> Cool!, looks like they are shipping out same Day.


 
 I ordered my Modi 2 Uber on Thursday evening and received it yesterday.  That was with FedEx 2 Day shipping.


----------



## Roachpuffs

Hi All! I have a pair of Beyer dt990s (600 ohms) and just recently bought a magni 2 uber/ modi 2 uber combo. In order to achieve a satisfying listening experience, I have my gain switched to high and find the volume on the amp to be pretty damn close to being maxed out. I understand that my headphones are difficult to drive, but thought that I would have some room left over if I ever wanted more volume. Can someone with the same setup please let me know if you are experiencing the same. I have this hooked up to my PS4. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Mr Rick

roachpuffs said:


> Hi All! I have a pair of Beyer dt990s (600 ohms) and just recently bought a magni 2 uber/ modi 2 uber combo. In order to achieve a satisfying listening experience, I have my gain switched to high and find the volume on the amp to be pretty damn close to being maxed out. I understand that my headphones are difficult to drive, but thought that I would have some room left over if I ever wanted more volume. Can someone with the same setup please let me know if you are experiencing the same. I have this hooked up to my PS4. Thanks for your time!


 
 The Magni will provide 160 mW into 600 ohms. What is the SPL rating on your DT990s??


----------



## Roachpuffs

mr rick said:


> The Magni will provide 160 mW into 600 ohms. What is the SPL rating on your DT990s??


----------



## Roachpuffs

http://www.audiobot9000.com/beyerdynamic/h/dt-990-600-ohms


----------



## Mr Rick

roachpuffs said:


> http://www.audiobot9000.com/beyerdynamic/h/dt-990-600-ohms


 
 The Magni should be fine at "normal" listening levels. If you listen at rock concert levels then you might be approaching the limits of the Magni. Dependent upon music material of course.


----------



## Roachpuffs

mr rick said:


> The Magni should be fine at "normal" listening levels. If you listen at rock concert levels then you might be approaching the limits of the Magni. Dependent upon music material of course.




Thank you! Does the amp or DAC need some time to burn- in like headphones?


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

They do, but schiit does all the burn in them selves


----------



## Mr Rick

roachpuffs said:


> Thank you! Does the amp or DAC need some time to burn- in like headphones?


 
 A solid state amp like the Magni needs *NO *burn-in.


----------



## adtrance

roachpuffs said:


> Thank you! Does the amp or DAC need some time to burn- in like headphones?


 
 Possibly, tho I just can't imagine the DAC noticeably changing sound after burn in.


----------



## Azzeri

adtrance said:


> A short, high quality RCA cable to connect the Line Out from Modi to Line In Magni.  .5 meter or less.  Schiit also sells very short RCA cables from their site.  And a good 1 - 2 meter USB cable.  Schiit recommends 2 meter or less.


 
 Thanks dude. I got a old usb cable from my external HDD which i dont use anymore. will use it untill i get a longer one. Also i bought one of these http://www.thomann.de/gb/the_sssnake_cck1.htm?sid=081c0f2b71fd5ba3b8c16bd3194c8a41. Will this suffice or will i need a better cable?


----------



## Mr Rick

azzeri said:


> Thanks dude. I got a old usb cable from my external HDD which i dont use anymore. will use it untill i get a longer one. Also i bought one of these http://www.thomann.de/gb/the_sssnake_cck1.htm?sid=081c0f2b71fd5ba3b8c16bd3194c8a41. Will this suffice or will i need a better cable?


 
 That RCA cable will work just fine.


----------



## Azzeri

mr rick said:


> That RCA cable will work just fine.


 
 Aight. Thanks man


----------



## DirtyPenguin

Hello everyone,
  
 New too all this audiophile business and would like some help picking up some nice headphones to go along with my recent Uber Stack and Airmotiv 5s. I'm looking for a something that won't break $400 USD and that can also pull double duty as a gaming headset for those late nights (like today). Type of music I listen too are jazz, classical, techno, new age and Spanish guitar. If possible something open since my ears tend to get hot when using closed cans.
  
 Thanks in Advance.


----------



## volly

dirtypenguin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New too all this audiophile business and would like some help picking up some nice headphones to go along with my recent Uber Stack and Airmotiv 5s. I'm looking for a something that won't break $400 USD and that can also pull double duty as a gaming headset for those late nights (like today). Type of music I listen too are jazz, classical, techno, new age and Spanish guitar. If possible something open since my ears tend to get hot when using closed cans.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.



Check out the hd600's Mr penguin.


----------



## oletuv

Anyone using the M/M 2 Uber combo with the Bowers & Wilkins P7 ?


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

Alright got my stack home, go to plug it into my computer and the optical cable just slides out. Turns out the little door that covers the optical port is gone, so somehow from me repqcjing it at my girlfriends to home, it came off....had it for 2 days


Anyone know a fix to at least keep the cable from sliding out?

Other then that this stack is blowing my mind, I didn't think I would notice a big difference vs my sound ard, but its huge


----------



## Mr Rick

seencreative said:


> Alright got my stack home, go to plug it into my computer and the optical cable just slides out. Turns out the little door that covers the optical port is gone, so somehow from me repqcjing it at my girlfriends to home, it came off....had it for 2 days
> 
> 
> Anyone know a fix to at least keep the cable from sliding out?
> ...


 
 Duct tape?? ( Just kidding. )


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

mr rick said:


> Duct tape?? ( Just kidding. ) :veryevil:





Repacking* 

Heh so far I've just bent the metal piece inside down as much as I dared to wedge the cable in, at least now it doesn't just slide totally freely. But its still VERY loose


----------



## djpelisek

My stack arrived last week, and I must say, they are glorious. My headphone rig is set for the time being, but I'd like to take advantage of the preamp in the Magni 2U and hook up some speakers. I use Sonos in the rest of my apartment, and have little to no experience with a traditional speaker setup like this, so I could really use some help and advice. The AudioEngine P4 are the leader in the clubhouse, but I'm unsure what (if any) equipment needs to go between the passive speakers and the pre-amp in the Magni 2U. I've been doing some searching, but I'm having trouble nailing down an answer. AudioEngine makes an amp that seems designed specifically for the P4's, but I'm not sure about redundancy between it and the Schiit stack. Can anyone advise?


----------



## Mr Rick

djpelisek said:


> My stack arrived last week, and I must say, they are glorious. My headphone rig is set for the time being, but I'd like to take advantage of the preamp in the Magni 2U and hook up some speakers. I use Sonos in the rest of my apartment, and have little to no experience with a traditional speaker setup like this, so I could really use some help and advice. The AudioEngine P4 are the leader in the clubhouse, but I'm unsure what (if any) equipment needs to go between the passive speakers and the pre-amp in the Magni 2U. I've been doing some searching, but I'm having trouble nailing down an answer. AudioEngine makes an amp that seems designed specifically for the P4's, but I'm not sure about redundancy between it and the Schiit stack. Can anyone advise?


 
 The AudioEngine amp should work well with your Magni. You just need two RCA cables to go from the preamp out of the Magni to audio input one of the AudioEngine. Then hook up your speakers and you are ready to rock.


----------



## blacke13

Try the Focal Spirit pros, great sound for your price point


----------



## RiddleyWalker

Modi 2 arrived today!  My chain is now Wyrd -> Modi 2 -> Project Polaris -> ZMF Blackwood.  Only been using it for a few hours, but my early impressions are positive!
  
 Compared to the Dragonfly, the Modi 2 is much smoother.  Detail is just as present, but treble is not as hot or harsh.  More laid back.  As a result, the sound is more coherent from top to bottom.  Instrument separation and soundstage seem about the same, though the more unified sound makes the placement of some instruments sound more realistic (cymbals, trumpets, and high pitched notes don't sound as artificially forward).  That being said, it still bites when the recording calls for it.
  
 Zs' New Slaves is one of my favorite albums, but has plenty of "harsh" moments throughout.  The Modi 2 is able to make it more enjoyable to listen to by easing the treble etch without robbing it of its character.
  
 Overall, in my amateur estimation, I would say classify the overall sound as neutral with a slight warm tilt.


----------



## Roachpuffs

cablesnakeoil said:


> If you are a Magni/Modi 2 owner, please help!
> 
> At work, I've been a happy user of the amazing ghetto Topping TP30 amp/dac for 2 years. Initially using crappy headphones, a couple of months back, I upgraded to the ATH-M50s. I actually love the sound of those headphones, unfortunately, wearing them for more than a few hours a day is just super *painful* (and sometimes sweaty ..).
> 
> ...


 
 Just out of curiosity, why are you not interested in the magni/modi 2 uber combo?


----------



## Mr Rick

cablesnakeoil said:


> Felt the non-uber versions were an even better deal.


 
 If you don't need the added features of the Uber versions they are a better deal.


----------



## Roachpuffs

cablesnakeoil said:


> Felt the non-uber versions were an even better deal.


 
 If you have a main setup at home, then I can see why you wouldn't need the ubers.  I was considering both options as well, but decided to get the uber stack for future proofing my setup.  Especially the DAC.  The Modi pretty much has all the inputs I will need, so if anything will get changed it will most likely be the amp.  I figured that the extra $50 towards the DAC will save me a couple Benjamins in the future.  I will be getting some speakers in the future, so the pre-amp option is worth it to me too.  It's all about what meets your needs the best.  Just some food for thought.  Either way, I'm sure you will be happy as Schiit!


----------



## Gangrenator

dirtypenguin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New too all this audiophile business and would like some help picking up some nice headphones to go along with my recent Uber Stack and Airmotiv 5s. I'm looking for a something that won't break $400 USD and that can also pull double duty as a gaming headset for those late nights (like today). Type of music I listen too are jazz, classical, techno, new age and Spanish guitar. If possible something open since my ears tend to get hot when using closed cans.
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


 
  
 Definitely check out the Philips Fidelio X2's, I got them and I just love them. Every bit as good as both professional reviews and reviews on Amazon led me to believe. I really went in with high expectations as an owner of HD 598's and Beyerdynamic DT-250's, which some call 'closed HD 600's' and are great. The Fidelio X2's have met or exceeded all my expectations, particularly with the build quality and noise isolation(considering they're open cans).
  
 They were only a bit underwhelming sonically, which I went in expecting based on what I heard about their sound before break-in. Before break-in bass seems a bit overpowering, mids seem recessed, and highs slightly grainy. But after the first 8 hours of listening the first day(yesterday), I was already noticing improvements. They would make great first high-end headphones as they're great all-rounders, good/great for pretty much any music genre, as well as games/movies. They're also just very fun to listen to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 EDIT: Oh, one more thing. I also own a Magni 2 Uber but with the original Modi. Schiit is known for being a bit bass-lean(not necessarily light), so the X2's are particularly good with a Schiit stack. Def some nice synergy.
  
 Check out this review:
  
 http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/boss-philips-fidelio-x2
  
 And this thread:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/729413/philips-fidelio-x2-a-review-by-baycode


----------



## plonter

Loving my wyrd + modi2/magni2 uber stack, the sound is so clean and balanced. paired with the magnificent HD800 the sound is the best I heard so far, totally kicked away my upgraditis.  maybe it's an endgame for me...don't know.
 I don't hear any lack of bass..just right imo,same for treble.  Bassheads should use bass heavy headphone and get a good quality bass out of the stack.


----------



## canthearyou

Will/does Schiit offer the Magni & Modi Uber in black? I see they have some models available in black.


----------



## Mr Rick

canthearyou said:


> Will/does Schiit offer the Magni & Modi Uber in black? I see they have some models available in black.


 
 No, the black series was an experiment that did not pan out. ( Unfortunately )


----------



## plonter

canthearyou said:


> Will/does Schiit offer the Magni & Modi Uber in black? I see they have some models available in black.


 
 Good idea!  with the schiit symbol in lemon-lime color     what models did you see in black? I don't remember seeing in their site anywhere.


----------



## canthearyou

plonter said:


> Good idea!  with the schiit symbol in lemon-lime color     what models did you see in black? I don't remember seeing in their site anywhere.




Under "B Stock and Closeouts".


----------



## canthearyou

mr rick said:


> No, the black series was an experiment that did not pan out. ( Unfortunately )



Bummer. The black looks sharp.


----------



## Spiral Out

It's sexy.


----------



## Mr Rick

spiral out said:


> It's sexy.


 
 Schiit still has a few Valhallas in black. I want one really bad, but already have one in silver. I do have a Lyr Noir though.


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

mr rick said:


> No, the black series was an experiment that did not pan out. ( Unfortunately )




According to the book it was. Mess up on the case makers xD


----------



## Jony27

How does the Magni 2 compare to the older Magni?
 Is the price difference (£15) worth it for the newer version?


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

jony27 said:


> How does the Magni 2 compare to the older Magni?
> Is the price difference (£15) worth it for the newer version?




If it's at 15 pound difference, get the 2. If its end game and you plan on having it for a ver y long time, you'll be happy getting the best at the time. I had a Modi 2 uber and mangi 2 on order, canceled it and reordered but with both uber, haven't regretted it


----------



## Jony27

Yeah, someone on OCN has the Magni for £60
 And someone on OCUK has the Magni 2 for £75.
 And there's a Asgard on the bay currently at £81...


----------



## avitron142

Does anybody else find the Magni 2 Uber to have recessed vocals/highs? I'm struggling to hear vocals here...


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

avitron142 said:


> Does anybody else find the Magni 2 Uber to have recessed vocals/highs? I'm struggling to hear vocals here...




Yes, my stack sounds like that too, I feel that after some training you dont even notice, i cant stop listening to my stack now, just a bit to get used to it.

Everything is at the same level though, what you are hearing is what some people call dull, or flat, or anylitical, or dry, or un-engaging. But its more true to reference and transparent. Like I said, after a bit of training, you'll learn to actually prefer it.


----------



## avitron142

seencreative said:


> Yes, my stack sounds like that too, I feel that after some training you dont even notice, i cant stop listening to my stack now, just a bit to get used to it.
> 
> Everything is at the same level though, what you are hearing is what some people call dull, or flat, or anylitical, or dry, or un-engaging. But its more true to reference and transparent. Like I said, after a bit of training, you'll learn to actually prefer it.


 
 Thanks! i sure hope so... I was expecting a big step up from my Fiio E12 amp, but at first glance it seems that the E12 is better. I'll keep the uber for now and try to get used to it.


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

avitron142 said:


> Thanks! i sure hope so... I was expecting a big step up from my Fiio E12 amp, but at first glance it seems that the E12 is better. I'll keep the uber for now and try to get used to it.




Of course popular music now a days is made with bad equipment in mind. Like the typical V shaped response, or more bass.

For instance, my zx-300 cans from Sony said "balanced tone". Literally the most bass heavy headphone I've listened to other then actual bass cans. But the overexposed (maroon5) album sounds perfect on it.


----------



## avitron142

seencreative said:


> Of course popular music now a days is made with bad equipment in mind. Like the typical V shaped response, or more bass.
> 
> For instance, my zx-300 cans from Sony said "balanced tone". Literally the most bass heavy headphone I've listened to other then actual bass cans. But the overexposed (maroon5) album sounds perfect on it.


 
 Except that I'm listening to Sultans of Swing and Pink Floyd, mastered files and definitely not the hip-hop of today


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

avitron142 said:


> Except that I'm listening to Sultans of Swing and Pink Floyd, mastered files and definitely not the hip-hop of today





Haha not at all, similar to my final remastered REM cd. Gold plated heh


----------



## lalala6

Would be there any difference between Modi 2 + Wyrd and Modi 2 Uber in terms of sound?


----------



## Mr Rick

lalala6 said:


> Would be there any difference between Modi 2 + Wyrd and Modi 2 Uber in terms of sound?


 
 IMHO.... no.


----------



## lalala6

mr rick said:


> IMHO.... no.




Thanks, then I'll get the Modi 2 + Wyrd combo since the Wyrd can benefit my other DACs as well.


----------



## Mr Rick

lalala6 said:


> Thanks, then I'll get the Modi 2 + Wyrd combo since the Wyrd can benefit my other DACs as well.


 
 As long as you don't need the added features of the Modi 2 U then you are good to go.


----------



## Gerafone

You can always plasti dip it in whatever colour you want and it's non permanent and will actually protect the chassis to boot. Just search plasti dip Schiit. I am considering doing this eventually though I certainly wouldn't use black. 
Also for any Canadians considering the Uber stack it ends up being about $512.


----------



## dRnRcR

Thx Gerafone, I was actually trying to figure out the end price with duty and shipping and you answered my question.


----------



## Gerafone

drnrcr said:


> Thx Gerafone, I was actually trying to figure out the end price with duty and shipping and you answered my question.




I didn't have to pay any customs duty, though I did ship with USPS (not sure if that makes a difference). The currency conversion is what gets you, as the CAD is pretty weak.


----------



## blacke13

hope you enjoy them, dang good stuff


----------



## Lethe

*breathes in deeply*
  
 My Modi 2U/Magni 2 stack has arrived today. After 6+ hours of listening through them...I have formed...certain early impressions of my stack...
  
 I've listened 16/44 and 24/96 flac files on MediaMonkey with WASAPI output to my stack and out through my primary headphone which is the Denon D5000. Music listened to includes everything except pop and all of its subgenres. The Modi 2U is connected via usb (will try optical later) to my laptop. The Magni 2 is set on low gain.
  
  
*First look:*
  
 Did you (owners of the M2/U stacks) get surprised when you first pulled them out of their boxes? I never knew how small these puppies were; 1 of my hands could cover the top plate entirely. They're so small and ADORABLE






 for desktop units, and they barely take up any space on my desk. I was quite pleased.
  
 The Modi 2U sports an aluminum chassis while the Magni 2 has one of painted steel. Both of them are really sharply dressed units; the Modi 2U gives off a brighter, slightly golden sheen, and the Magni 2 has a grayer luster. 
  
 Upon closer inspection there are some obvious cosmetics that do show their "budget" price point. The machined slot that the volume pot slides into of the Magni 2 is about a millimeter too big, which leaves a large enough gap to garner a peek at the internals from the front. The button in front of the Modi 2U that switches between different outputs is slightly wobbly when it's pushed. The indicator notch of the volume pot isn't very visible at times because it's almost as reflective as the surface of the pot, not much contrast to stand out. But those are just very minor nitpicks, in general, these look really pretty. 
  
  
*First listen:*
  
 I made the mistake of setting the gain to high and I was really glad that I exercised extreme caution and set the volume pot all the way down to 6 o'clock first, because the subsequent incremental adjustment got surprisingly loud. I switched it to low gain and found my listening range to be between 8 o'clock and 11 o'clock, which is much better.
  
 First thing I heard (after that whole high gain scare) was the presence of silence. Coming from a laptop, this alone is a great improvement as my laptop's audio output has really audible hiss.
  
 As I put on my music, I thought "where on earth did the bass go??". The bass on my D5ks is probably the most notable thing of the headphones: they are warm, luxurious and laid back, but loose at times and a bit fat. What the stack did was that it took one look at the bass and ordered a diet plan and a workout regime for it, and now it's fitter, faster, snappier and punches harder than before, not by a huge margin but enough to be quite noticeable. That makes the lower end a little more athletic and strips it of a layer of fat, giving it a bit more definition and texture than before.
  
 Sometimes when I play tracks that require speed, my D5ks seem to lag behind as they prefer to jog instead of run. The Modi 2U/Magni 2 however, comes right in and makes the D5ks to pick up the slack. They won't make it sprint, but they do make it jog fast enough that it can be considered running.
  
 I can't tell if the stack did anything to my mids, there wasn't any difference to my ears as I A/B'ed between stack and no stack. They do fire up the highs a bit, especially on tracks with spiky trebles from electronic and chiptune music and fatigue did settle in after 5-6 hours with trebly tracks. Overall they help a bit with imaging and separation, especially with how they slim down the bass slightly to provide more room for the other frequencies to play with.
  
  
*First early conclusion:*
  
 The Modi 2U/Magni 2 stack is a cute little dac/amp stack which looks sharp and elegant (with certain cosmetic mehs). They didn't blow me away right off the bat sonically, and even after a day of listening, they did not wow me. Although the improvements they bring to the table are small and incremental, they are significant enough to make me happy, and I'm sure they'll continue to surprise and delight me as I keep using them.


----------



## Mr Rick

lethe said:


> *breathes in deeply*
> 
> My Modi 2U/Magni 2 stack has arrived today. After 6+ hours of listening through them...I have formed...certain early impressions of my stack...
> 
> ...


 
 You hit on a key point when upgrading to something like the Modi / Magni stack. That is the absolute lack of any hiss, hum, or static compared to what you may have had. That change alone has added much enjoyment to my listening experience.


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

gerafone said:


> You can always plasti dip it in whatever colour you want and it's non permanent and will actually protect the chassis to boot. Just search plasti dip Schiit. I am considering doing this eventually though I certainly wouldn't use black.
> Also for any Canadians considering the Uber stack it ends up being about $512.


 
  
 Heh, plast-i-dip. I use it on everything. So much fun, expensive up here in Canada, but that's what I have an American girlie for xD
  
  
 Im Canadian, and I have a Uber stack. Would have cost $47 for shipping, un-insured, untracked, gets here when it gets here. or $11 to ship it to my fore-mentioned girlfriends just across the boarder.
  
 The rest is just exchange. Haven't checked my credit card, but calculating with today's rate, shipping to me from Schiit it would be $455


----------



## Gerafone

seencreative said:


> Heh, plast-i-dip. I use it on everything. So much fun, expensive up here in Canada, but that's what I have an American girlie for xD
> 
> 
> Im Canadian, and I have a Uber stack. Would have cost $47 for shipping, un-insured, untracked, gets here when it gets here. or $11 to ship it to my fore-mentioned girlfriends just across the boarder.
> ...




Oh right I also got the RCA and USB PYST cables because.


----------



## DSchwartz88

Has anyone used the Magni 2 with the Mad Dog 3.2? Heavily considering getting one and wondering how it pairs with the Mad Dogs. 
  
 What about operating temperature wise? Does the Magni 2 run hot at all, like some of the other Schiit gear?


----------



## Tro95

dschwartz88 said:


> What about operating temperature wise? Does the Magni 2 run hot at all, like some of the other Schiit gear?


 
  
 My Magni 2 Uber doesn't run hot at all, not compared to most things. You can feel a little warmth on the top, but nothing close to what the other Schiits likely run at. I'll have my Valhalla soon so I can give you a definite answer then if you're still in doubts.


----------



## plonter

Do you guys leaving you headphones plugged in when switching the magni on and off?


----------



## Mr Rick

plonter said:


> Do you guys leaving you headphones plugged in when switching the magni on and off?


 
 Yes, the Magni 2 and M2U have a relay to mute the output on turn on and turn off.


----------



## DSchwartz88

Quick follow up to my original questions: Is it worth it to upgrade to the Uber if all ill be using the Magni for is the Mad Dog 3.2? I won't ever be plugging active speakers into it, so this is strictly for the headphones.


----------



## Mr Rick

dschwartz88 said:


> Quick follow up to my original questions: Is it worth it to upgrade to the Uber if all ill be using the Magni for is the Mad Dog 3.2? I won't ever be plugging active speakers into it, so this is strictly for the headphones.


 
 The U has some other features / upgrades you may be interested in.
  
  
Preamp Outputs: Uber has them, standard doesn’t.
Gain Stage: Uber has a complementary-input VAS, standard doesn’t.
Power Supply: Uber has 3x the transformer (24VA vs 8VA) and 1.6x the filter capacitance (6,400 vs 4,000uF), as well as more sophisticated regulators (programmable vs fixed) and a higher rail voltage (+/-16V vs +/-15V)
Chassis: Uber gets an aluminum top cover and solid aluminum milled knob, standard is painted steel and an aluminum-covered plastic knob.


----------



## DSchwartz88

mr rick said:


> The U has some other features / upgrades you may be interested in.
> 
> 
> Preamp Outputs: Uber has them, standard doesn’t.
> ...


 
 The chassis upgrade is nice, but not worth the extra money to me. I'm not great at the audio engineering side of things, what do the Gain Stage and Power Supply upgrades mean in terms using it with planar ortho headphones like the MD's?


----------



## Mr Rick

dschwartz88 said:


> The chassis upgrade is nice, but not worth the extra money to me. I'm not great at the audio engineering side of things, what do the Gain Stage and Power Supply upgrades mean in terms using it with planar ortho headphones like the MD's?


 
 I have no idea. Contact Schiit directly for that kind of information.


----------



## plonter

mr rick said:


> Yes, the Magni 2 and M2U have a relay to mute the output on turn on and turn off.


 

 Sweet!  so much value for money


----------



## oletuv

I´m posting this to express my impression and experience with ordering directly from Schiit Audio and shipping to Europe. I am Norwegian, living 6 months in Norway and 6 months in Spain per year. Now during the European winter I´m living in Benahavis, Andalucia, Spain. I ordered a Magni/Modi 2 Uber stack for my Spanish home from Schiit on February 9th. Just after I had placed my order I noticed the PYST cables on their web-site. Well, I sent them an email asking if it was possible to add the cables to my original order so that the extra shipping cost could be avoided. A few minutes later Laura @ Schiit sent me a PayPal invoice for the cables and confirmed that they were shipping with the main order, no extra shipping cost. Excellent customer service & handling, I´m very impressed.
  
 Next day, February 10th I got a shipping notification from Laura with FedEX tracking number. The parcel arrived in Madrid on February 15th, not bad at all but unfortunately Spanish Customs hold it three days before releasing it. Well, my new Schiit gear arrived here in Benahavis, Spain, this morning February 19th. The parcel looked good on the outside and the Magni & Modi were in pristine condition, except for one crucial thing - the supplied Modi AC adapter was the 120V US type, and I had ordered and definitively need the 230V Europlug.
  
 Well, I took a photo and emailed Laura @ Schiit about the issue. This afternoon Spanish time, which I believe is morning US time, Laura sent me an email with FedEx tracking information for a replacement adapter already shipped, freight and customs clearance included. Wow, I am so happy to experience such a great customer service. I am very impressed with this company.
  
 The replacement adapter is scheduled to arrive next Tuesday, so I am very excited to play with my new Schiit then.


----------



## svetlyo

The high gain for Magni 2 is listed as " 6 (14db)" on the specs page - it should be either 5x (14db) or 6x (15.6db).


----------



## Porteroso

To be quite honest, I am thinking of getting the Modi 2 as a desktop dac, non-uber. I will also get the Wyrd, and do some a/b testing for myself to see if it's worth keeping. If it is, I'll be in for $50 over what the Uber would have cost, and if not, I'll be in for $50 less. There is very little chance that any cap upgrades in the Uber version will be better than what the Wyrd will do for it. Also, the Wyrd does not come in the brushed aluminum, and it's a very small thing, matching the aesthetic, but, well, if I end up keeping it for the next 50 years, maybe it will be nice to have matching chassis.


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

porteroso said:


> To be quite honest, I am thinking of getting the Modi 2 as a desktop dac, non-uber. I will also get the Wyrd, and do some a/b testing for myself to see if it's worth keeping. If it is, I'll be in for $50 over what the Uber would have cost, and if not, I'll be in for $50 less. There is very little chance that any cap upgrades in the Uber version will be better than what the Wyrd will do for it. Also, the Wyrd does not come in the brushed aluminum, and it's a very small thing, matching the aesthetic, but, well, if I end up keeping it for the next 50 years, maybe it will be nice to have matching chassis.





I only got the uber becuase I wanted optical. 

Side note the little door fell off the optical port after the first use, so cables don't sit in anymore. Schiit offered to fix it, but it isn't a big deal, I don't move them ever. It wouldn't be until April I could get it back, just becuase where I live


----------



## oletuv

I am still waiting for the replacement AC adapter for my Modi, so I haven´t been able to test the audio performance of my new M/M 2U stack yet. However, I´m a bit disappointed with the build quality and cosmetics of the M/M boxes. The Magni is humming when I touch the volume knot. The hum disappears when I apply a little pressure on top of the box. I emailed Nick @ Schiit about the issue, and he replied that the hum was normal because the chassis is ungrounded. Well, I´ve never heard such a humming when touching the chassis of any other audio equipment I´ve owned, and I certainly do not like it. The input selector knob on the Modi is kind of loose, not that it fells out but it rattles when I touch it and the knob seems to almost be coming out. Those two build/cosmetic issues makes me feel somewhat unhappy with my purchase. Hopefully I´ll be happy with the performance and sound quality of the M/M stack.


----------



## Mr Rick

oletuv said:


> I am still waiting for the replacement AC adapter for my Modi, so I haven´t been able to test the audio performance of my new M/M 2U stack yet. However, I´m a bit disappointed with the build quality and cosmetics of the M/M boxes. The Magni is humming when I touch the volume knot. The hum disappears when I apply a little pressure on top of the box. I emailed Nick @ Schiit about the issue, and he replied that the hum was normal because the chassis is ungrounded. Well, I´ve never heard such a humming when touching the chassis of any other audio equipment I´ve owned, and I certainly do not like it. The input selector knob on the Modi is kind of loose, not that it fells out but it rattles when I touch it and the knob seems to almost be coming out. Those two build/cosmetic issues makes me feel somewhat unhappy with my purchase. Hopefully I´ll be happy with the performance and sound quality of the M/M stack.


 
 You can return them if you are not satisfied.


----------



## DSchwartz88

oletuv said:


> I am still waiting for the replacement AC adapter for my Modi, so I haven´t been able to test the audio performance of my new M/M 2U stack yet. However, I´m a bit disappointed with the build quality and cosmetics of the M/M boxes. The Magni is humming when I touch the volume knot. The hum disappears when I apply a little pressure on top of the box. I emailed Nick @ Schiit about the issue, and he replied that the hum was normal because the chassis is ungrounded. Well, I´ve never heard such a humming when touching the chassis of any other audio equipment I´ve owned, and I certainly do not like it. The input selector knob on the Modi is kind of loose, not that it fells out but it rattles when I touch it and the knob seems to almost be coming out. Those two build/cosmetic issues makes me feel somewhat unhappy with my purchase. Hopefully I´ll be happy with the performance and sound quality of the M/M stack.


 
  


> Originally Posted by *Mr Rick*
> 
> You can return them if you are not satisfied.


 
  
 How does Schiit deal with situations like this? If you receive a product where the build quality isn't up to snuff or is defective in some way from the get-go they will obviously replace it under warranty, but will they pay shipping back to them? Literature on the website seems to indicate they won't, which seems kind of Schiity, considering this means they didn't catch it in their own QC/QA and your now paying the price. 
  
 I ask because i'm planning to order a Magni 2 Uber in the next day or so, and it feels like for a company that is normally actually very forward thinking and customer-centric this is actually fairly archaic. This isn't meant as a call out or anything, I would actually just like to hear their explanation, since their usually very open and honest about their policies and reasoning.


----------



## Mr Rick

dschwartz88 said:


> How does Schiit deal with situations like this? If you receive a product where the build quality isn't up to snuff or is defective in some way from the get-go they will obviously replace it under warranty, but will they pay shipping back to them? Literature on the website seems to indicate they won't, which seems kind of Schiity, considering this means they didn't catch it in their own QC/QA and your now paying the price.
> 
> I ask because i'm planning to order a Magni 2 Uber in the next day or so, and it feels like for a company that is normally actually very forward thinking and customer-centric this is actually fairly archaic. This isn't meant as a call out or anything, I would actually just like to hear their explanation, since their usually very open and honest about their policies and reasoning.


 
 Before you jump to conclusions you should again contact Schiit customer service and ask how to proceed. I recently returned a unit under warranty for repair. No cost to me for shipping either way..


----------



## DSchwartz88

mr rick said:


> Before you jump to conclusions you should again contact Schiit customer service and ask how to proceed. I recently returned a unit under warranty for repair. No cost to me for shipping either way..


 
  
 Ah ok, that's great to know. I was honestly just basing it off the site literature:
   





> *Schiit Warranty/Repairs *
> 
> *Who pays shipping if I need warranty service?*
> You pay shipping to us, and we pay shipping back, unless no fault is found. In that case you pay shipping both ways.


 
  
 Ill email them and see whats up and post back here what their answer is.


----------



## Mr Rick

dschwartz88 said:


> Ah ok, that's great to know. I was honestly just basing it off the site literature:
> 
> Ill email them and see whats up and post back here what their answer is.


 
 You just got them right?  Make sure you make that fact known.


----------



## DSchwartz88

mr rick said:


> You just got them right?  Make sure you make that fact known.


 
 Not even ordered yet, just covering all my bases before I do. But I would love to order it tomorrow so it ships out Monday, and would prefer to order it directly from them rather than Amazon, so they get most of the cash.


----------



## Mr Rick

dschwartz88 said:


> Not even ordered yet, just covering all my bases before I do. But I would love to order it tomorrow so it ships out Monday, and would prefer to order it directly from them rather than Amazon, so they get most of the cash.


 
 Worried about returning something you haven't even purchased yet. You are quite the pessimist. LOL


----------



## oletuv

mr rick said:


> You can return them if you are not satisfied.


 

 I don´t think the freight cost from Spain would be worth it. Besides, I don´t think there is anything wrong with my Magni & Modi, rather that those two issues are general cosmetic build issues, and I hope and believe they will sound great. Also, I´m very satisfied and impressed with Schiit Audio as a company. Laura has taken very good care of me when it turned out that they had shipped a wrong AC adapter, and Nick has been very quick replying to any questions I´v had.


----------



## rovopio

dschwartz88 said:


> How does Schiit deal with situations like this? If you receive a product where the build quality isn't up to snuff or is defective in some way from the get-go they will obviously replace it under warranty, but will they pay shipping back to them? Literature on the website seems to indicate they won't, which seems kind of Schiity, considering this means they didn't catch it in their own QC/QA and your now paying the price.
> 
> I ask because i'm planning to order a Magni 2 Uber in the next day or so, and it feels like for a company that is normally actually very forward thinking and customer-centric this is actually fairly archaic. This isn't meant as a call out or anything, I would actually just like to hear their explanation, since their usually very open and honest about their policies and reasoning.


 
  
 most companies doesn't cover shipping from you back to them.
 can't comment about schiit. im also an international buyer. i'm totally fine with paying shipping cost back to them.
  
 i just dont want to be forced pay for import tax for the second time for the same item. But that has nothing to do with schiit.


----------



## rovopio

oletuv said:


> I am still waiting for the replacement AC adapter for my Modi, so I haven´t been able to test the audio performance of my new M/M 2U stack yet. However, I´m a bit disappointed with the build quality and cosmetics of the M/M boxes. The Magni is humming when I touch the volume knot. The hum disappears when I apply a little pressure on top of the box. I emailed Nick @ Schiit about the issue, and he replied that the hum was normal because the chassis is ungrounded. Well, I´ve never heard such a humming when touching the chassis of any other audio equipment I´ve owned, and I certainly do not like it. The input selector knob on the Modi is kind of loose, not that it fells out but it rattles when I touch it and the knob seems to almost be coming out. Those two build/cosmetic issues makes me feel somewhat unhappy with my purchase. Hopefully I´ll be happy with the performance and sound quality of the M/M stack.


 
  
 do you hear the hum from your headphone or just in general when you play around with it?
 mine doesn't hum whatsoever from my headphone. tried it out just now without my headphone as well, doesn't hum either.
  
 maybe it does hum but i can't hear it? i dont know. I'm like 70-80cm away from the device.


----------



## oletuv

rovopio said:


> do you hear the hum from your headphone or just in general when you play around with it?
> mine doesn't hum whatsoever from my headphone. tried it out just now without my headphone as well, doesn't hum either.
> 
> maybe it does hum but i can't hear it? i dont know. I'm like 70-80cm away from the device.


 

 I only hear the hum from my headphone, not from a distance. Nick @ Shiit has informed me that the hum is normal and is caused by the ungrounded chassis.


----------



## rovopio

oletuv said:


> I only hear the hum from my headphone, not from a distance. Nick @ Shiit has informed me that the hum is normal and is caused by the ungrounded chassis.


 
  
 by hum you mean hisses? like noise floor or something?


----------



## oletuv

rovopio said:


> by hum you mean hisses? like noise floor or something?


 

 I´m not a native speaker, so not sure how to put it. It´s a static electric noise, buzzing maybe. If i put my hand or just a finger on top of the chassis, the noise disappears.


----------



## kfotheringham

oletuv said:


> I´m not a native speaker, so not sure how to put it. It´s a static electric noise, buzzing maybe. If i put my hand or just a finger on top of the chassis, the noise disappears.


 
 This was also discussed in the Vali thread.
  
 See thread here: 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/685162/new-vali-schiit-amp/4245#post_10949386


----------



## rovopio

oletuv said:


> I´m not a native speaker, so not sure how to put it. It´s a static electric noise, buzzing maybe. If i put my hand or just a finger on top of the chassis, the noise disappears.


 
  
 i can't say whether there's anything wrong with yours or not, but i can tell you i never have the urge to press the top of my amp to make any static noise disappear.
  
 There's no static, buzzing noise either with my magni 2 (uber)...


----------



## StanD

oletuv said:


> I´m not a native speaker, so not sure how to put it. It´s a static electric noise, buzzing maybe. If i put my hand or just a finger on top of the chassis, the noise disappears.


 
  
  


kfotheringham said:


> This was also discussed in the Vali thread.
> 
> See thread here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/685162/new-vali-schiit-amp/4245#post_10949386


 
 The Vali issue that was linked to has to do with ringing/microphonics of the amp's tubes. This has nothing to do with the Modi or Magni.


----------



## kfotheringham

stand said:


> The Vali issue that was linked to has to do with ringing/microphonics of the amp's tubes. This has nothing to do with the Modi or Magni.


 
 Sorry, but your assumption is incorrect. 
  
 In that thread, on that particular page, it discusses *interference* issues that two members encountered ouside of the normal ringing/microphonics from the Vali.
  
 One of those two members had exactly the same issue *oletuv* decribes above (hand over unit reduces noise). Coincidence, perhaps but I wouldn`t be so quick to dismiss it.


----------



## Lethe

oletuv said:


> I´m not a native speaker, so not sure how to put it. It´s a static electric noise, buzzing maybe. If i put my hand or just a finger on top of the chassis, the noise disappears.


 
 Are you using an external DAC like the Modi/2/U with your Magni? 
  
 Shut down all of your programs that outputs any audio, and then try turning your volume all the way down with the physical volume pot on the Magni, see if the noise that you describe is still there. Then turn the volume pot on the Magni to your normal listening levels, but this time turn turn the volume all the way to 0 digitally on your pc, and then see if there is still any noise. 
  
 Also, try unplugging your headphones from the Magni and then plugging it back in and compare. 
  
 The volume pot will only hum as a very slight vibration when you touch it when it is turned on, and you shouldn't be able to actually hear it. I've heard no difference when I did all the brief tests mentioned above, no static and no buzzing, and touching the chassis doesn't change anything either.
  
 If you can hear a difference when doing any of those brief tests then there might be something wrong with your unit and you may want to re-contact Schiit about the issue.


----------



## oletuv

lethe said:


> Are you using an external DAC like the Modi/2/U with your Magni?
> 
> Shut down all of your programs that outputs any audio, and then try turning your volume all the way down with the physical volume pot on the Magni, see if the noise that you describe is still there. Then turn the volume pot on the Magni to your normal listening levels, but this time turn turn the volume all the way to 0 digitally on your pc, and then see if there is still any noise.
> 
> ...


 

 I baught a Modi 2U together with the Magni 2U. However, at the moment the Modi is not connected to the Magni simply because the supplied AC adapter is the 120V US plug and I am waiting for a replacement 230V Earplug which is needed here in Spain. Hence, nothing at all is connected to the Magni, other than my B&W P7 headphones. At volume 0, the Magni is dead silent. The humming starts at 12 o´clock position (pretty weak) and gets louder as I increase the volume. The hum is only there when I touch the volume knob. Putting my hand on top of the box while I´m operating/touching the volume knob or simply take my fingers off the volume knob, makes the hum disappear. Again, I´ve talked to Nick @ Schiit about this issue, and what he says is that the hum is normal for the Magni (not the more expensive amps like Asgard 2 or Lyr 2) and that the hum is caused by the Magni chassis not being grounded. It is not the end of the world, since I won´t be touching/operating the volume knob all the time of course, but I don´t like it either because it gives me a feeling of my Magni lacking in quality. Hopefully the most important factor, the sound, will be excellent.


----------



## StanD

kfotheringham said:


> Sorry, but your assumption is incorrect.
> 
> In that thread, on that particular page, it discusses *interference* issues that two members encountered ouside of the normal ringing/microphonics from the Vali.
> 
> One of those two members had exactly the same issue *oletuv* decribes above (hand over unit reduces noise). Coincidence, perhaps but I wouldn`t be so quick to dismiss it.


 
 Almost all of that thread is about ringing/microphonics. The part about cables/interconnects picking up RFI is situational.
 The hand over unit is not about noise/RFI but ringing as I quote below:
*"Or does this ringing sound different, and gets worse/better when you put your hand over the top of the Vali?"*
 The hand damps ringing, this is mechanical not electrical.
  
 If touching a ground or chassis reduces noise, it may be a sign of a ground loop.


----------



## Lethe

oletuv said:


> I baught a Modi 2U together with the Magni 2U. However, at the moment the Modi is not connected to the Magni simply because the supplied AC adapter is the 120V US plug and I am waiting for a replacement 230V Earplug which is needed here in Spain. Hence, nothing at all is connected to the Magni, other than my B&W P7 headphones. At volume 0, the Magni is dead silent. The humming starts at 12 o´clock position (pretty weak) and gets louder as I increase the volume. The hum is only there when I touch the volume knob. Putting my hand on top of the box while I´m operating/touching the volume knob or simply take my fingers off the volume knob, makes the hum disappear. Again, I´ve talked to Nick @ Schiit about this issue, and what he says is that the hum is normal for the Magni (not the more expensive amps like Asgard 2 or Lyr 2) and that the hum is caused by the Magni chassis not being grounded. It is not the end of the world, since I won´t be touching/operating the volume knob all the time of course, but I don´t like it either because it gives me a feeling of my Magni lacking in quality. Hopefully the most important factor, the sound, will be excellent.


 
 Hmm...ok, if people from Schiit themselves say so. Something I've read in the Lyr 2 thread (can't find the post at the moment), is that someone with a similar problem attributed it to RF interference, stating that he/she solved the problem by moving the unit away from it's initial place which is in between his/her wireless router and his/her cordless phone. Not sure if that will help you, but maybe give it a try XD? If it's a chassis grounding problem, maybe placing it on top/under your Modi 2U might help? If you've tried everything already, and still nothing helps, then maybe switch your Magni 2U to high gain so that you can listen comfortably @ levels left the 12 O'clock position, assuming that you've been using it on low gain. The P7 is a slightly bass heavy headphone, and if you feel like it has a slightly muddy bass, mids that are a bit veiled, and slightly rolled off highs which was what I thought when I auditioned them, then your stack will help tighten up your bass and remove some of that veil and give a tiny bit of treble extension. The improvements will be slight and not very noticeable when you first hook it up to your stack, but it'll get more noticeable as you use it, just don't expect too much from the start X). I'm using a D5000 which has sounds kinda similar to the P7, but more refined and has better clarity (to my ears anyway), and I can definitely tell slight improvements with the stack. The bass on the P7 is quite boomy as well, so the stack could give them a bit more punch, and might make the highs sound a bit bright if you're not used to it. I wasn't used to to that when I first tried it out, but after 2-3 days of use my ears have gotten used to the increased brightness and I've been happy ever since. Your experience may vary .


----------



## StanD

oletuv said:


> I only hear the hum from my headphone, not from a distance. Nick @ Shiit has informed me that the hum is normal and is caused by the ungrounded chassis.


 
 So plug a grounded source into the Magni input and your problem will probably go away. Since as you said, nothing is plugged in, that is not a proper use case for an amp as you will have nothing to listen to. Give it a try and let us know.


----------



## DSchwartz88

rovopio said:


> most companies doesn't cover shipping from you back to them.
> can't comment about schiit. im also an international buyer. i'm totally fine with paying shipping cost back to them.
> 
> i just dont want to be forced pay for import tax for the second time for the same item. But that has nothing to do with schiit.


 
  
 Just got an email from Nick at Schiit. If you experience any issues right out of the box that they deem to be a warranty repair, they just swap out the units (it's not a repair) and they pay for shipping back to them -- so your not on the hook for anything. My assumption is this only applies in the US, but I wouldn't quote me on that. 
  
 Once again, impressed with Schiit. Pushed go on my Magni 2 Uber order this morning. Excited to hear how well they drive my Mad Dogs


----------



## oletuv

stand said:


> So plug a grounded source into the Magni input and your problem will probably go away. Since as you said, nothing is plugged in, that is not a proper use case for an amp as you will have nothing to listen to. Give it a try and let us know.


 

 The replacement AC adapter for my Modi 2U arrived today, and finally I´ve been able to connect it to the Magni 2U and play some music on the stack.
  
 The good news is that I find the sound quality pleasing with my B&W P7 headphones, gain on low and volume at 11 o´clock.
 The bad news is that the hum when touching the Magni volume knob is still there after I connected the Modi. If anything, the hum is even worse, now noticeable from the 9 o´clock position.
  
 If I´d lived in the US, I´d probably have returned the M/M 2U stack because of the build quality issues. The Magni volume knob humming and the Modi selector knob rattling when i touch it or move the box makes me perceive the construction/build quality as pretty lousy. Since I´ve imported the boxes to Spain and already paid around 170 USD in freight and import taxes, I choose to keep them. And after all I will probably enjoy the sound quality, just not the cosmetics.


----------



## StanD

oletuv said:


> The replacement AC adapter for my Modi 2U arrived today, and finally I´ve been able to connect it to the Magni 2U and play some music on the stack.
> The good news is that I find the sound quality pleasing with my B&W P7 headphones, gain on low and volume at 11 o´clock.
> The bad news is that the hum when touching the Magni volume knob is still there after I connected the Modi. If anything, the hum is even worse, now noticeable from the 9 o´clock position.
> 
> If I´d lived in the US, I´d probably have returned the M/M 2U stack because of the build quality issues. The Magni volume knob humming and the Modi selector knob rattling when i touch it or move the box makes me perceive the construction/build quality as pretty lousy. Since I´ve imported the boxes to Spain and already paid around 170 USD in freight and import taxes, I choose to keep them. And after all I will probably enjoy the sound quality, just not the cosmetics.


 
 Sounds like a possible ground loop or missing ground. How is the Modi2U connected to the source? USB, Optical or Coax?
 What is the source?


----------



## oletuv

stand said:


> Sounds like a possible ground loop or missing ground. How is the Modi2U connected to the source? USB, Optical or Coax?
> What is the source?


 

 The Modi2U is connected to a MacBook Air (2012) through USB. Btw, I´m waiting for a Wyrd, ordered from Schiit Europe (authorized European distributor), it will probably arrive tomorrow.


----------



## GEK

Please let us know if the Wyrd fixes the noise problems. If it does I would pick one up.


----------



## StanD

oletuv said:


> The Modi2U is connected to a MacBook Air (2012) through USB. Btw, I´m waiting for a Wyrd, ordered from Schiit Europe (authorized European distributor), it will probably arrive tomorrow.


 
 Sounds like nothing is grounded as everything is using AC Adapters/Power Bricks. You should try grounding the chassis of your Magni. Your AC outlet should have a ground, usually a screw on the plate, usually the one that holds the plate to the wall. You would have to run a wire between this and the Magni chassis/ground.


----------



## oletuv

stand said:


> Sounds like nothing is grounded as everything is using AC Adapters/Power Bricks. You should try grounding the chassis of your Magni. Your AC outlet should have a ground, usually a screw on the plate, usually the one that holds the plate to the wall. You would have to run a wire between this and the Magni chassis/ground.


 

 I´m not an electrician and I would certainly not attempt to run any wire between my AC outlet and the Magni, I´d rather just put my hand on top of the box and that will take care of the hum. When you say that there´s a possible ground loop or missing grounding, do you mean that something is wrong with my AC installation or is it something wrong with the Magni? After all, Nick @ Schiit Audio has confirmed that the hum is normal for the Magni. I´ve plugged several other audio equipment to the AC outlet in my apartment and I have never heard electrical noise.


----------



## oletuv

gek said:


> Please let us know if the Wyrd fixes the noise problems. If it does I would pick one up.


 

 Sure, I´ll let you know.


----------



## StanD

oletuv said:


> I´m not an electrician and I would certainly not attempt to run any wire between my AC outlet and the Magni, I´d rather just put my hand on top of the box and that will take care of the hum. When you say that there´s a possible ground loop or missing grounding, do you mean that something is wrong with my AC installation or is it something wrong with the Magni? After all, Nick @ Schiit Audio has confirmed that the hum is normal for the Magni. I´ve plugged several other audio equipment to the AC outlet in my apartment and I have never heard electrical noise.


 
 It appears that there is no direct connection to ground, not a loop, thus hum and noise. As an experiment you can plug an RCA cable into the Magni 2 Uber output and hold the ground of the ther end of the cable to the AC outlet ground. It's easy to do. This will probably make the hum go away. If that works, you can then work out a permanent solution. I don't know where you live so I can't suggest anything.
 Your other equipment probably had a normal power cord that connected to the chassis ground.


----------



## SmilinKev

My Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber were delivered four days ago and I’ve already spent spent almost 25 hours listening to them.  I’m blown away by their ability to produce honest, involving and endlessly listenable music!
  
 I don’t have “golden ears” and I’m not qualified to discuss the technical aspects of my new Stack O’ Schiit, but my main hobby for a little over 55 years has been listening to recorded music.  I’ve had neither the money nor the motivation to invest in what are apparently regarded as “high-end” audio components.  I’ve auditioned lots of them, but my ability to hear a meaningful difference is reached once I’m at the level of sonic reproduction achieved by most reliable “budget audiophile” stuff.  So, here’s what I was using to listen to music via headphones at home - until Modi and Magni arrived to rock my world:
  
     - An NAD C 516BEE compact disc player.  
 [Yeah, I’m realize I’m a dinosaur! At least the 516 has a nice internal DAC in the signal path when you’re linking directly to an external amp.]
     - A HeadRoom Micro solid state (SS) amp.  
     - A Linear Designs Fournier HTA-2 tube amp.
     - A Rolls Mini-Route 3 passive stereo switch (to select either SS or tube amp).
     - All interconnections via AudioQuest “Evergreen” cables.
     - Headphones:  [All easy to drive, so my Magni’s gain is always on “Low.]
         - In-ear:  Etymotic HF5 and ER4PT.
         - On-ear:  Sennheiser Urbanite (occasionally, for the bass boost).
         - Over-ear Open:  Sennheiser HD 518 and HD 598.
         - Over-ear Closed:  NAD HP50 and Shure SRH1540.
         - All cables stock, except the HD 598’s Moon Audio “Blue Dragon.”
  
 Now that I have the Modi 2 Uber, I’ll be able to expand to listening to streaming audio (via my MacBook laptop and a Schiit PYST USB cable).  However, I’ve been so involved in listening to CDs with the new Schiit that I haven’t had time to mess with newfangled stuff!  [Once again:  I’m a dinosaur!]
  
 When the M2U-M2U stack arrived, I had an AudioQuest “Forest” TOSLINK optical interconnect waiting to link it to the NAD 516.  That way, I could leave the HeadRoom and Fournier amps connected to the 516.  This let me do I simple “head-to-head” comparisons by just plugging and unplugging my headphones.  Here’s the music I used for my non-scientific testing (track titles in quotation marks; album titles in italics):
  
     - Van Morrison, “Goin’ Down to Monte Carlo,” _Born to Sing:  No Plan B_.
     - Allman Brothers Band, “In Memory of Elizabeth Reed” and “Back Where It All Begins,” _2nd Set: An Evening with the Allman Brothers Band_.
     - Knife Party, “404,” _Abandon Ship_.
     - Infected Mushroom, “Kazabubu,” _Friends on Mushrooms_.
     - Rick Sowash (composer) and the Mirecourt Trio, “Daweswood Suite,” _Chamber Music with Clarin_et.
     - Maria Joao Pires, “No. 5 in F sharp major,”_ Frederic Chopin: The Nocturnes_.
     - Maria Joao Pires, Franz Schubert (Composer), “Impromptus 1-4, D 899 (1827),” _Le Voyage Magnifique_.
     - Joshua Bell, J.S. Bach (Composer) “Violin Concerto No. 1 in A Minor” and “Chaconne,” _Bach_.
  
 So, my new Schiit Stack went up against the Headroom Micro and the Fournier HTA-2 to show me what it could do (using each of the seven headphones listed above) with everything from virtuoso solo piano and violin performances to totally synthesized (yet still virtuoso!) electronic mayhem .  .  . with good ol’ rock-and-roll, jazzy vocals, and contemporary chamber music sandwiched in between.
  
 I had a blast doing this comparison – and the outcome was unequivocal:  to my ears, the Schiit Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber teamed up to produce a clearly superior musical experience, regardless of the type of music and headphone under consideration.  I am VERY glad I bought them!
  
 [If you don’t want any details, then just skip to the last two paragraphs.  If you wish there were more details, then PM me with your questions, concerns, etc. I’ll be glad to “chat.”]
  
 I will NOT bore you with an insufferably long, point-by-point look at everything my notes captured. Instead, here are a few representative discoveries.  First, consider the Andante second movement of J.S. Bach’s “Violin Concerto No. 1 in A Minor, BWV1041,” as executed superbly by Joshua Bell (soloist and Music Director/Conductor) and the string players of The Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.  There is a brief passage (from 4:57 to 5:12) where an enormous, thundering wave from the double bass swells from the far left of the orchestra.  It serves to remind us that it’s the instrument that grounds the concerto, however much the Stradivarius in Bell’s hands may enchant us.  Until I heard this passage through my new Schiit, I did not realize that John Constable’s harpsichord rides lightly under the swelling bass’s leading edge, like a pro surfer nonchalantly  “shooting the curl,” and confidently restates the violin’s theme to provide continuity.  I simply couldn’t hear this without the Schiit!  It came through most crisply and cleanly with the Shure 1540 and the Sennheiser HD598, but it was still present even with the Sennheiser Urbanite (which really kicked up the double bass’s already significant voice!).
  
 Second, among the tracks of club-wrecking, genre-shredding electronic mayhem that is produced by Infected Mushroom (Erez Eisen and Amit Duvdevani), there is a strenuous test of musicality in the bass you hear through headphones:  the track titled “Kazabubu.”  Hearing it through my new Schiit produced two previously unheard effects:  (1) each of the various low-end notes, chords and electronic effects maintained its individual contours and identity, regardless of how many other sonic entities were combined, layered, overlapped and Ninja-blendered with it; (2) the lowest frequencies carried enough power to create, for me, a sort of phantom sensation of that thumping kind of chest compression that is induced by wall-destroying surges of bass in a live show or club setting.  [Effect #2, I should confess, may be just a remnant/flashback of the days when I did things like stand an arm-length from the huge amp stacks thundering during Cream’s concert tour stop in Denver.  Ahhhh .  . . those were the days, right?]
  
 Third, Maria Joao Pires is widely revered [no, no just by dinosaurs!] for her ability to control and exploit the subtle shades of tone color that can be teased from any particular note, chord, or composition on the piano.  [She has spoken of her first encounters with a piano as a child:  she would sit for hours, playing just a single note and listening in deep fascination to variations – depending on how hard she struck it – in the way it sounded, developed and decayed.  You can still hear that “child” listening to the music that she plays now, at over 70 years of age.]  With the Schiit stack, I could hear unmistakably what Pires is striving for in her performance style.  The Schiit components were able to isolate and honor the unfurling resonances and reverberations of key passages without disconnecting them from the living sonic tissue of the entire piece of music.  If this sounds “mystical,” so be it.  Use your Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber to listen to Pires play one of Frederic Chopin’s nocturnes.  If you do NOT rapidly find yourself floating inside the music, then I think you might need to return one or both of the components to Schiit for testing!  ;^)
  
 To sum up:  The Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber proved to have a bigger, better defined, more true-to-life soundstage, definition, accuracy, range and – most of all – MUSICALITY than was provided by either my solid state (Headroom Micro) or tube (Fournier HTA-2) amp alone (in combination with the NAD 516’s DAC).  The Schiit shines with in-ear, on-ear and over-ear headphones alike. And, like all the rest of you lucky folks who have them, I got my Schiit stuff for an MSRP that’s unbelievably low.  I can’t imagine that I will ever want to upgrade my components; if I do decide to “go for broke,” however, I won’t look anywhere but Schiit Audio.  Hmmm . . . I wonder what comes AFTER “the end of the world?” =8^O
  
 Of course this is all “in my humble experience” as someone who listens to music, not equipment.  If your experience and goals are different, I’ll enjoy hearing about it!  Seems to me that’s what Head-Fi is all about . . .
  
 Keep listenin’ and keep smilin’,
 Kev


----------



## DSchwartz88

stand said:


> It appears that there is no direct connection to ground, not a loop, thus hum and noise. As an experiment you can plug an RCA cable into the Magni 2 Uber output and hold the ground of the ther end of the cable to the AC outlet ground. It's easy to do. This will probably make the hum go away. If that works, you can then work out a permanent solution. I don't know where you live so I can't suggest anything.
> Your other equipment probably had a normal power cord that connected to the chassis ground.


 
  
 I'm a bit confused here, and I actually know electronics (more on the digital side) a bit. Looking at the wall-wart for the Magni 2 Uber, it doesn't seem like it can be grounded, theres no ground pin. If that's the case, where is the ground for the Magni 2 Uber coming from? For instance, I have an ODAC going into my computer via USB cable, theres no ground on that either, am I going to experience this hum as well?


----------



## oletuv

stand said:


> It appears that there is no direct connection to ground, not a loop, thus hum and noise. As an experiment you can plug an RCA cable into the Magni 2 Uber output and hold the ground of the ther end of the cable to the AC outlet ground. It's easy to do. This will probably make the hum go away. If that works, you can then work out a permanent solution. I don't know where you live so I can't suggest anything.
> Your other equipment probably had a normal power cord that connected to the chassis ground.


 

 Yes, I understand and this is the actual problem, the Magni2U chassis is not grounded and that is what is causing the hum issue (like Schiit Audio has confirmed), nothing wrong with my AC installation. Well, I leave it here, the Magni is what it is and not to my liking. If my research prior to ordering the unit had revealed this issue, I would not have ordered it. Thanks a lot for your input and suggestions though, it is really appreciated.


----------



## StanD

dschwartz88 said:


> I'm a bit confused here, and I actually know electronics (more on the digital side) a bit. Looking at the wall-wart for the Magni 2 Uber, it doesn't seem like it can be grounded, theres no ground pin. If that's the case, where is the ground for the Magni 2 Uber coming from? For instance, I have an ODAC going into my computer via USB cable, theres no ground on that either, am I going to experience this hum as well?


 
 Exactly, wallwarts usually skip the ground, so you might experience noise and or hum. Did you understand my instructions for testing a trial ground using an RCA cable?
 Are you using a desktop or laptop? How are you connecting to the ODAC? I believe the ODAC is USB, in which case you are probably ground connected to your computer. If your computer is grounded then you are probably good to go.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Guys,
  
 The hum thing is really getting blown out of proportion. To be clear, this is minor, low-level hum at some volume positions *only when touching the volume pot* on the Magni 2 Uber. This happens in some systems due to conduction of ambient noise through the (very small) Alps potentiometer. The solution? Don't hang on to the volume knob all the time.
  
 All the best,
 Jason


----------



## oletuv

jason stoddard said:


> Guys,
> 
> The hum thing is really getting blown out of proportion. To be clear, this is minor, low-level hum at some volume positions *only when touching the volume pot* on the Magni 2 Uber. This happens in some systems due to conduction of ambient noise through the (very small) Alps potentiometer. The solution? Don't hang on to the volume knob all the time.
> 
> ...


 

 Jason, while I do appreciate your contribution to the discussion concerning quality problems with Schiit products, I really have to say that I´m not very impressed with your solution: "Don´t hang on the volume knob all the time". This is exactly the same answer as Nick gave me when I sent him an email about the issue. I know that I don´t have to hang on the volume knob all the time, but to me it is a quality issue, I know it is there and therefore tend to touch the noisy knob. Minor issue or not, it looks like a design flaw and as I´ve said previously, if I had known about it I would not have bought the Magni, not the Modi either because of the flimsy selector knob.


----------



## StanD

oletuv said:


> Jason, while I do appreciate your contribution to the discussion concerning quality problems with Schiit products, I really have to say that I´m not very impressed with your solution: "Don´t hang on the volume knob all the time". This is exactly the same answer as Nick gave me when I sent him an email about the issue. I know that I don´t have to hang on the volume knob all the time, but to me it is a quality issue, I know it is there and therefore tend to touch the noisy knob. Minor issue or not, it looks like a design flaw and as I´ve said previously, if I had known about it I would not have bought the Magni, not the Modi either because of the flimsy selector knob.


 
 The Modi selector button is a floating metal disc, I'll bet that the switch behind it is solid.
 You should really try the grounding experiment that I outlined. It is simple and quick to do.


----------



## DSchwartz88

jason stoddard said:


> Guys,
> 
> The hum thing is really getting blown out of proportion. To be clear, this is minor, low-level hum at some volume positions *only when touching the volume pot* on the Magni 2 Uber. This happens in some systems due to conduction of ambient noise through the (very small) Alps potentiometer. The solution? Don't hang on to the volume knob all the time.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey Jason,
  
 Appreciate you coming in here and clearing up what's happening. From a tactical perspective, does the hum only occur when the unit is ungrounded (because none of the devices in the chain are grounded), or will it occur all the time? Regardless, I agree, this feels like a very small issue, just want to be ready to fix it, if all it takes is grounding one of the items in my audio chain (e.g. Magni 2 Uber is hooked up to an ODAC, which is in turn hooked up to a desktop that is grounded).


----------



## erics75

the e12 is a warmer sounding amp than the magni. I own both so I know exactly what you're talking about. I tend to think of the e12 as the bridge between the magni and vali, from a sound signature. the magni is very analytical and dry, the vali very lush and warm. the e12 seems to sit right in the middle of those two sound signatures. at least to these abused ears.


----------



## oletuv

stand said:


> The Modi selector button is a floating metal disc, I'll bet that the switch behind it is solid.
> You should really try the grounding experiment that I outlined. It is simple and quick to do.


 

 Stan,
  
 I´m sure your solution will take care of the hum issue and I am thankful for your kind effort and suggestions to eliminate the hum. Frankly, I don´t want to do modifications to the Magni to correct design/build flaws, that I leave to Schiit.


----------



## rovopio

oletuv said:


> Jason, while I do appreciate your contribution to the discussion concerning quality problems with Schiit products, I really have to say that I´m not very impressed with your solution: "Don´t hang on the volume knob all the time". This is exactly the same answer as Nick gave me when I sent him an email about the issue. I know that I don´t have to hang on the volume knob all the time, but to me it is a quality issue, I know it is there and therefore tend to touch the noisy knob. Minor issue or not, it looks like a design flaw and as I´ve said previously, if I had known about it I would not have bought the Magni, not the Modi either because of the flimsy selector knob.


 
  
 you're the first person who brought this up since my own readings starting end of December. So i guess there's little way you would've known.
 But on the bright side, you have the option to just return the products.
  
 That's more than i can say about some other manufacturers.


----------



## oletuv

gek said:


> Please let us know if the Wyrd fixes the noise problems. If it does I would pick one up.


 

 I received the Wyrd today and plugged it into my MM2U chain. It has no influence on the hum, which is still there. I´m very happy with the sound quality though, not sure if the Wyrd makes any difference, but at least I have a clean USB path which is also working with my iPhone 6.


----------



## oletuv

cablesnakeoil said:


> How's the soundstage with the Wyrd ?
> 
> Ok I'm just kidding.
> 
> Curious to hear your comments on some of the messages posted recently. Is there a single element of your audio chain that is grounded ?


 

 No, none of the components are grounded. Schiit Audio has confirmed that the hum is normal.
  
 I posted my impressions of the Wyrd in the Wyrd thread


----------



## Gerafone

I've never experienced this hum, I use a power filtering surge protector and used the little rubber feet on the bottom of the Schiit; Do you think that might have something to do with it? 
Also my Schiit is like two feet away from my wireless modem and still no hum at all. 
Using HD 598.


----------



## rovopio

yeah, thankfully, me neither.
also uses the rubber feet, if that information helps in any way.


----------



## oletuv

gerafone said:


> I've never experienced this hum, I use a power filtering surge protector and used the little rubber feet on the bottom of the Schiit; Do you think that might have something to do with it?


 
  
 I have put the rubber feet on all three components, so no.
  
 Anyhow, I don´t bother much about the hum any longer. I know it is there, but I don´t touch the volume knob very often, and I am enjoying very nice sound from the MM2U+Wyrd stack.


----------



## nv88

Can anyone confirm if the hum is on the Magni 2 Uber only, or does this also occur on the Magni 2? 
  
 I would love to hear more comments on the standard Magni 2.


----------



## oletuv

I enjoy the sound from my MM2U stack + B&W P7 headphones a lot better than my Sony MDR-1ADAC with built-in DAC, both USB connected through my Wyrd to a MacBook Air (2012) and fed 16/44 and 24/192 flac tracks by Audirvana Plus. I find the MM2U combo to produce a clearer sound with more punch, much better treble. The MDR-1ADAC sounds darker with less details to my aging ears. I bought the MDR-1ADAC as a portable HP to take with me when I´m on the move, and I enjoy using it on the plane when I´m flying between Norway and Spain.
  
 Now that I have a good sounding desktop HP rig in my Spanish home and already am mostly listening to music with cans, I want to buy another stack for my Norwegian home. I was originally thinking of buying an Asgard 2/Bifrost Uber combo, but I feel I need to do more research regarding the build quality. Particularly, I would like to know how the buttons on these components feel to touch and operate. The volume knob on the Magni 2U is small and the hole is cut too large, it simply does not look good IMO. I see from pictures that the volume knob on the A2 is bigger and the hole around the knob is a lot tighter. Do A2 users feel the volume knob is smooth to operate? The selector button on the Modi 2U is very flimsy and seems to be made of very thin aluminum. It rattles when touching the button or moving the box. I would appreciate to hear from Bifrost users how they perceive the quality of the selector button on this more expensive unit. After having been listening to my MM2U stack for a few days, I´m not concerned about the sound quality, I´m confident the A2/Bifrost combo sounds good.


----------



## Mr Rick

oletuv said:


> I enjoy the sound from my MM2U stack + B&W P7 headphones a lot better than my Sony MDR-1ADAC with built-in DAC, both USB connected through my Wyrd to a MacBook Air (2012) and fed 16/44 and 24/192 flac tracks by Audirvana Plus. I find the MM2U combo to produce a clearer sound with more punch, much better treble. The MDR-1ADAC sounds darker with less details to my aging ears. I bought the MDR-1ADAC as a portable HP to take with me when I´m on the move, and I enjoy using it on the plane when I´m flying between Norway and Spain.
> 
> Now that I have a good sounding desktop HP rig in my Spanish home and already am mostly listening to music with cans, I want to buy another stack for my Norwegian home. I was originally thinking of buying an Asgard 2/Bifrost Uber combo, but I feel I need to do more research regarding the build quality. Particularly, I would like to know how the buttons on these components feel to touch and operate. The volume knob on the Magni 2U is small and the hole is cut too large, it simply does not look good IMO. I see from pictures that the volume knob on the A2 is bigger and the hole around the knob is a lot tighter. Do A2 users feel the volume knob is smooth to operate? The selector button on the Modi 2U is very flimsy and seems to be made of very thin aluminum. It rattles when touching the button or moving the box. I would appreciate to hear from Bifrost users how they perceive the quality of the selector button on this more expensive unit. After having been listening to my MM2U stack for a few days, I´m not concerned about the sound quality, I´m confident the A2/Bifrost combo sounds good.


 
 Yes, the gain control on the A2 is very smooth. I would imagine the switch on the Bifrost is the same as on the Modi. I would expect no improvement on the feel of selector switch on the Bifrost.


----------



## StanD

oletuv said:


> I enjoy the sound from my MM2U stack + B&W P7 headphones a lot better than my Sony MDR-1ADAC with built-in DAC, both USB connected through my Wyrd to a MacBook Air (2012) and fed 16/44 and 24/192 flac tracks by Audirvana Plus. I find the MM2U combo to produce a clearer sound with more punch, much better treble. The MDR-1ADAC sounds darker with less details to my aging ears. I bought the MDR-1ADAC as a portable HP to take with me when I´m on the move, and I enjoy using it on the plane when I´m flying between Norway and Spain.
> 
> Now that I have a good sounding desktop HP rig in my Spanish home and already am mostly listening to music with cans, I want to buy another stack for my Norwegian home. I was originally thinking of buying an Asgard 2/Bifrost Uber combo, but I feel I need to do more research regarding the build quality. Particularly, I would like to know how the buttons on these components feel to touch and operate. The volume knob on the Magni 2U is small and the hole is cut too large, it simply does not look good IMO. I see from pictures that the volume knob on the A2 is bigger and the hole around the knob is a lot tighter. Do A2 users feel the volume knob is smooth to operate? The selector button on the Modi 2U is very flimsy and seems to be made of very thin aluminum. It rattles when touching the button or moving the box. I would appreciate to hear from Bifrost users how they perceive the quality of the selector button on this more expensive unit. After having been listening to my MM2U stack for a few days, I´m not concerned about the sound quality, I´m confident the A2/Bifrost combo sounds good.


 
 The rattling of the Modi 2 Uber button is because the button is a floating disc of metal. The switch behind it is solid. The Bifrost switch is similar, however the disc has better tolerances so it feels solid. The button on the Bifrost, rattles less, makes less noise when pressed, has less travel and is more flush with the front panel.
 The Volume control on the Asgard 2 is larger, solid and smoother. Both of these products have the feel of better quality. The SQ is superb.
 I have two desktop setups at home.


----------



## Mr Rick

stand said:


> The rattling of the Modi 2 Uber button is because the button is a floating disc of metal. The switch behind it is solid. The Bifrost switch is similar, however the disc has better tolerances so it feels solid. The button on the Bifrost, rattles less, makes less noise when pressed, has less travel and is more flush with the front panel.
> The Volume control on the Asgard 2 is larger, solid and smoother. Both of these products have the feel of better quality. The SQ is superb.
> I have two desktop setups at home.


 
  
 Just as a point of reference. The disc on my M2U does not rattle. I would imagine the tolerance between the disc and the switch is a hard one to maintain.  If the tolerances on the Bifrost can be held tighter than that is a good thing.


----------



## oletuv

Thank you guys, I appreciate your input regarding the A2/Bifrost build quality. I might order the stack when I´m back in Norway in the end of April.


----------



## StanD

mr rick said:


> Just as a point of reference. The disc on my M2U does not rattle. I would imagine the tolerance between the disc and the switch is a hard one to maintain.  If the tolerances on the Bifrost can be held tighter than that is a good thing.


 
 Lightly touch the button with a side to side bias or motion and you'll probably get the same results. IMO this is nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Mr Rick

stand said:


> Lightly touch the button with a side to side bias or motion and you'll probably get the same results. IMO this is nothing to be concerned about.


 
 I agree.


----------



## oletuv

stand said:


> The rattling of the Modi 2 Uber button is because the button is a floating disc of metal. The switch behind it is solid. The Bifrost switch is similar, however the disc has better tolerances so it feels solid. The button on the Bifrost, rattles less, makes less noise when pressed, has less travel and is more flush with the front panel.
> The Volume control on the Asgard 2 is larger, solid and smoother. Both of these products have the feel of better quality. The SQ is superb.
> I have two desktop setups at home.


 

 Stan,
  
 As far as I´ve seen from several of your posts on Head-Fi you prefer ss amps, do you have two setups based on Asgard or is the other one something else? Btw, I´m not sure if I prefer ss or tube amps myself, since I´ve never owned or even listened to a tube amp. Anyhow, I love the sound from my Magni 2U and can´t really see myself fiddling around with tube rolling and the like this late in my life.


----------



## StanD

oletuv said:


> Stan,
> 
> As far as I´ve seen from several of your posts on Head-Fi you prefer ss amps, do you have two setups based on Asgard or is the other one something else? Btw, I´m nor sure if I prefer ss or tube amps myself, since I´ve never owned or even listened to a tube amp. Anyhow, I love the sound from my Magni 2U and can´t really see myself fiddling around with tube rolling and the like this late in my life.


 
 The only tube amp that remains is a Vali. I got rid of my other tube amps as I saw no merit from having them as I prefer the clear sound of a good SS amp. IMO a good tube amp that has a clear sound profile costs much more than a SS amp.
 My two basic setups.
 Bifrost Uber USB2 -> Asgard 2
 Modi 2 Uber -> Magni
  
 Sometimes I will Y cable the DACs to include the Vali.
  
 I also have a Bluetooth NFC Apt-X receiver that I connect to either DAC using an optical link, This is for when I'm lazy and use a smartphone or tablet as a wireless source.
  
 I have some other stuff, portable DACs and Amps as well as stuff in the closet of the forgotten toys.


----------



## erics75

is your source (ps4) volume at max? when using an external dac/amp you want to have your system/source volume at max and then adjust volume from the amp. I had the same issue with my first external amp. I had the system volume at 50% and wasn't getting adequate volume from the amp. once I maxed the system volume out I had volume to spare.


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

I'm not too too concerned about build quality, my optical port on my Modi 2 U somehow fell off, the cable slides super easy in and out, but its not like I ever move the stack anyways


----------



## erics75

if you go onto schiit's website they're clearance selling the original magni/modi models for $79 each and that will be all you need for those headphones. I know, I have them all. the original modi sounds great, cant imagine any major significant differences in sound on the 2 model, and the original magni is a powerhouse with plenty of power to spare for those headphones. if you're looking for value you really wont beat the original set for $79 each.


----------



## erics75

I have the e12 and a magni 2 uber and I hear you. the e12 is a warmer, darker sounding amp. the magni in comparison comes across dry and thin in comparison. but... once you spend some time with it, you'll likely start to pick up micro details that the e12 cannot resolve. I think the magni also gives better bass control, though it's impact seems a bit less. they're different flavors. e12 for smooth lush presentation, magni for more neutral presentation. if you prefer the sound of the e12 try the vali. I have that as well and it's very similar sounding to the e12. warm, lush, somewhat dark. but at the same time more detailed by a slight margin. just do your homework on tube amps and microphonics to make sure its something you can live with.


----------



## ninjames

I sold my Magni and Modi, and my HE-400 when I needed some money. I was very happy with the combo. I recently got my HE-400 back and want to buy a new amp/DAC ... there's a TON to read in this thread and others but hopefully you guys won't mind me asking: is there any reason for me not to buy the Magni 2/Modi 2 if I was satisfied with the originals? Any reason for me to get Uber if I plan on having the HE-400 and only the HE-400? Any kind of regression, etc?
  
 Also looked at the Fulla but it seems opinions are very varied on that.


----------



## StanD

ninjames said:


> I sold my Magni and Modi, and my HE-400 when I needed some money. I was very happy with the combo. I recently got my HE-400 back and want to buy a new amp/DAC ... there's a TON to read in this thread and others but hopefully you guys won't mind me asking: is there any reason for me not to buy the Magni 2/Modi 2 if I was satisfied with the originals? Any reason for me to get Uber if I plan on having the HE-400 and only the HE-400? Any kind of regression, etc?
> 
> Also looked at the Fulla but it seems opinions are very varied on that.


 
 I'd get the M/M 2 Uber stack and call it a day. This way you have all the options you'll need and the price is a steal.


----------



## ninjames

stand said:


> I'd get the M/M 2 Uber stack and call it a day. This way you have all the options you'll need and the price is a steal.


 
 Is there any kind of sound difference in getting the uber stack? Or is it just extra connection options and stuff like that -- I know that the HE-400 are the headphones I want and don't see that changing and money is very tight. Are the connection options from the original Magni/Modi still the same for the Magni 2/Modi 2?


----------



## StanD

ninjames said:


> Is there any kind of sound difference in getting the uber stack? Or is it just extra connection options and stuff like that -- I know that the HE-400 are the headphones I want and don't see that changing and money is very tight. Are the connection options from the original Magni/Modi still the same for the Magni 2/Modi 2?


 
 The Modi 2 Uber also has a linear supply for its analog circuits, I'd pay the extra for that and the inputs. Once I'd go Modi 2 Uber, I'd go Magni 2 Uber just to match finishes. In the world of audio kit, even the Uber stack is a steal of a deal.


----------



## ninjames

stand said:


> The Modi 2 Uber also has a linear supply for its analog circuits, I'd pay the extra for that and the inputs. Once I'd go Modi 2 Uber, I'd go Magni 2 Uber just to match finishes. In the world of audio kit, even the Uber stack is a steal of a deal.


 
 Well I mean, I don't need the extra inputs or any of that stuff and I don't know what the first thing is. And like I said, money is tight ... Can you shed any light on to actual practical usage, like whether or not it makes any kind of sound difference? I don't doubt it's a steal of a deal, but I'm feeling like it doesn't really fit my use case. Was hoping people could talk about the actual differences in sound quality.
  
 EDIT: I want to note that I'm not trying to be ****ty or something -- I'm grateful someone is answering my questions and all. But $100 is significant and, as you can tell by the fact I've been here for a very long time, my headphone road has already led me through the upgradeitis, trying things way out of my league, etc and I've found I probably am not moving on from the HE-400 until the new pair I bought literally stop working entirely.


----------



## StanD

ninjames said:


> Well I mean, I don't need the extra inputs or any of that stuff and I don't know what the first thing is. And like I said, money is tight ... Can you shed any light on to actual practical usage, like whether or not it makes any kind of sound difference? I don't doubt it's a steal of a deal, but I'm feeling like it doesn't really fit my use case. Was hoping people could talk about the actual differences in sound quality.
> 
> EDIT: I want to note that I'm not trying to be ****ty or something -- I'm grateful someone is answering my questions and all. But $100 is significant and, as you can tell by the fact I've been here for a very long time, my headphone road has already led me through the upgradeitis, trying things way out of my league, etc and I've found I probably am not moving on from the HE-400 until the new pair I bought literally stop working entirely.


 
 If money is tight and you don't need the inputs, you probably won't hear any difference by going non Uber. The non Uber Magni will have no problem driving the HE-400's. In my pile of Schiit I have a Magni 1 which can drive my HE-500's cleanly and far louder than I'd want to listen at. Don't overthink this or you'll end up needlessly pulling your hair out. Once you have an M/M stack, the headphones will be where the most significant differences will be found.


----------



## Spiral Out

My Modi 2 Uber powers off at strange times.It has happened when I have touched the unit and also when I plug other devices into the same power strip that I have the Modi plugged into. When I toggled the power switch on the Modi off and then back on again it works fine. This has happened a handful of times in the few months I have had it and never when I'm listening to music. It isn't a big deal as it happens  infrequently, but I am curious why it is powering off randomly. I emailed Schiit and they said it's most likely my power strip. I use a $50 Tripplite strip. I also have my Valhalla and my laptop plugged into the same strip and haven't had any issues with either of them losing power. I'm thinking it could have something to do with static electricity. It's been pretty cold and dry here in Maryland the past few months.Maybe static is overloading the Modi and causing it to shut off? Has anyone else had their Modi power off like I described?


----------



## GEK

Yes, when touching the unit. I believe it is from static electricity.


----------



## DSchwartz88

Just wanted to report back. I finally got my Magni 2 Uber in on Friday, but couldn't start playing with it until Saturday night because of a missing RCA cable. With a grounded setup (e.g. my Macbook Pro was plugged into the wall charger with the long cord + ground pin) there is absolutely no hum when touching volume pot or top case. This won't be my final setup, the final setup will be connect by USB into a Thunderbolt Display, which is also connected with a grounded electrical wire, so I don't expect any changes, but ill report back none the less. 
  
 Seems like the whole hum issue got blown way out of proportion, and that it's not specific to the Uber versions either.


----------



## StanD

dschwartz88 said:


> Just wanted to report back. I finally got my Magni 2 Uber in on Friday, but couldn't start playing with it until Saturday night because of a missing RCA cable. With a grounded setup (e.g. my Macbook Pro was plugged into the wall charger with the long cord + ground pin) there is absolutely no hum when touching volume pot or top case. This won't be my final setup, the final setup will be connect by USB into a Thunderbolt Display, which is also connected with a grounded electrical wire, so I don't expect any changes, but ill report back none the less.
> 
> Seems like the whole hum issue got blown way out of proportion, and that it's not specific to the Uber versions either.


 
 Remember what I said awhile ago, there needs to be a ground in the chain, a single point is nice to have. If it floats, expect some sort of noise.


----------



## katariat

Hi guys, a quick question. I was debating between modi 2 vs the uber. On the Schiit site, it says that the uber has a more sophisticated analog section vs the Modi 2. I dont really need more inputs from the uber but if it really has a better analog section then i might lean towards it. Can any one confirm that or share there impressions if there is any discern able difference between Modi 2 vs uber using the USB. thanks


----------



## ChrisN812

Well I'm in for a UBER Schiit stack.  Hope it arrives on Thursday.   Ready to unplug from the lousy RealTek 0662 in my desktops.  
  
 I have a quick questing in regards to using the stack on linux:  I usually either use Amarok for general FLAC & MP3 playback and occasionally FooBar2000 running on Wine.  Will I be able to output 24bit/192khz from either of this audio apps directly to the DAC without any drivers?   My other option is to use a Windows Server 2012 R2 box sitting under my desk if I need a windows OS, but prefer to stick with Linux since that's where my music library lives. 
  
 Excited for Thursday and hoping FedEx can find me since I've moved last week.
  
 Chris


----------



## plonter

My Schiit tower


----------



## Mr Rick

My pile of Schiit.


----------



## plonter

mr rick said:


> My pile of Schiit.


 
  
 The Schiit wall!


----------



## erics75

if money is tight go on schiit's website under products, there is a clearance section, and there you'll find the original magni and modi selling for $79 each new. hard to beat that price. I have the original magni/modi, and I just got the magni 2 uber, and other than more volume, I honestly am having a hard time telling the difference between the two amps. any differences I am hearing are likely due to volume mismatching.


----------



## erics75

i have the original magni and the magni 2 uber paired with mad dog 3.2 and hd598. is anyone who owns both of these amps finding the m2u warmer sounding? as my ears are acclimating themselves to the m2u I'm starting to think it sounds different. but I cannot for the life of me put my finger on how it's different sounding. I think maybe its slightly warmer, but I'm not 100% sold on that explanation. another thought is the mad dogs love power, and the m2u is putting out more, so maybe I'm hearing the headphones responding to the extra power? again I cant put my finger on it, its so subtle. but as I listen throughout the day, my brain keeps telling me this sounds different from the magni. anyone?


----------



## StanD

erics75 said:


> i have the original magni and the magni 2 uber paired with mad dog 3.2 and hd598. is anyone who owns both of these amps finding the m2u warmer sounding? as my ears are acclimating themselves to the m2u I'm starting to think it sounds different. but I cannot for the life of me put my finger on how it's different sounding. I think maybe its slightly warmer, but I'm not 100% sold on that explanation. another thought is the mad dogs love power, and the m2u is putting out more, so maybe I'm hearing the headphones responding to the extra power? again I cant put my finger on it, its so subtle. but as I listen throughout the day, my brain keeps telling me this sounds different from the magni. anyone?


 
 At 32 Ohms the difference in power is just 1 dB, not enough to be of any significance. Perhaps it more of placebo or expectation.


----------



## zaxdad

Hi All.
 Got my uber stack yesterday. Like the Magni more than the vali I tried. I do have a question though. If you go to playback devices and check properties,under advanced there is a number of options for sampling rate. Is there a specific one I should be using?
 Thanks for any info.
  
 Howard


----------



## rovopio

zaxdad said:


> Hi All.
> Got my uber stack yesterday. Like the Magni more than the vali I tried. I do have a question though. If you go to playback devices and check properties,under advanced there is a number of options for sampling rate. Is there a specific one I should be using?
> Thanks for any info.
> 
> Howard


 
  
 check everything, 44 48 96. and on the advanced tab, change it to 2 channel, 24 bit, and 96000khz, or 48000khz if you want.
 Normal CDs are at 44.1khz / 16 bit. so you really don't need more than that if you only listen from CDs. I think films are at 48000khz.


----------



## oletuv

spienervince said:


> No, it will not draw power of the device you use as input, but I am not sure, Schiit didn't put that on the website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The Modi 2U USB circuit is actually powered by the input device it is connected to. The wall-wart powers the the other internal parts. Therefore connecting e.g. an iPhone or an iPad as source does not work unless the source is connected through a powered USB hub. I own a Modi 2U and I bought a Wyrd mostly for this purpose. I tried it without the powered USB just to check, and my iPhone popped up the power warning.


----------



## StanD

oletuv said:


> The Modi 2U USB circuit is actually powered by the input device it is connected to. The wall-wart powers the the other internal parts. Therefore connecting e.g. an iPhone or an iPad as source does not work unless the source is connected through a powered USB hub. I own a Modi 2U and I bought a Wyrd mostly for this purpose. I tried it without the powered USB just to check, and my iPhone popped up the power warning.


 
 My Galaxy Note 3 and Nexus 7 (2013) work with the Modi 2 Uber or Bifrost Uber USB2 without a powered Hub. Some devices can handle a DAC's USB port, others cannot. My iPod Touch 5G requires a Lightning CCK and powered USB Hub.


----------



## chuckwheat

Has anyone tried the Uber Stack with Toslink?


----------



## StanD

chuckwheat said:


> Has anyone tried the Uber Stack with Toslink?


 
 Modi 2 Uber, yes it works just fine. All 3 interfaces work properly.


----------



## 10derdigits

Just stumbled onto this thread from google. My wife has ordered me the Schiit Audio Modi2 Uber for my birthday. This is my set up, one desktop PC, one pair of Q-Acoustic BT3 powered speakers and a pair of Philips Fidelio L2 Audio Headphones. I have been borrowing an Arcam rPac (now returned) and I was using this tiny box connected to the PC via USB for all my PC sound both to the BT3 speakers and to my headphones. I found the sound even when gaming (which I do from time to time) much clearer than using on board audio. Am I doing the right thing going down the Modi2 Uber path and if so do I need anything else?
  
Thanks in advance


----------



## RickB

10derdigits said:


> Just stumbled onto this thread from google. My wife has ordered me the Schiit Audio Modi2 Uber for my birthday. This is my set up, one desktop PC, one pair of Q-Acoustic BT3 powered speakers and a pair of Philips Fidelio L2 Audio Headphones. I have been borrowing an Arcam rPac (now returned) and I was using this tiny box connected to the PC via USB for all my PC sound both to the BT3 speakers and to my headphones. I found the sound even when gaming (which I do from time to time) much clearer than using on board audio. Am I doing the right thing going down the Modi2 Uber path and if so do I need anything else?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 

 The Modi2U is not designed to directly drive headphones so you would need an amp for that. It should work with the powered speakers, though, as they have a built-in amp(s).


----------



## 10derdigits

So I presume I would need the Magni2 Uber to drive my headphones? I am very new to all this following a conversation with a colleague who assured me this is the right path to go for PC Audio if you have a stereo system and good headphones.


----------



## StanD

10derdigits said:


> So I presume I would need the Magni2 Uber to drive my headphones? I am very new to all this following a conversation with a colleague who assured me this is the right path to go for PC Audio unless you if you have a stereo system and good headphones.


 
 The Magni 2 Uber will drive your headphones as well as drive your powered speakers from the preamp out. When you plug in your headphones the powered speakers will be silent.


----------



## 10derdigits

So do I still need the Modi 2 Uber? Sorry for the lack of knowledge and thanks for taking the time to help )


----------



## StanD

10derdigits said:


> So do I still need the Modi 2 Uber? Sorry for the lack of knowledge and thanks for taking the time to help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, you'll need both. The Modi 2 Uber is the DAC and the Magni 2 Uber is the Amp.
 The DAC converts the digital data into an analog signal that can be amplified by the Amp and delivered to your headphones so that you can hear it.


----------



## 10derdigits

Ok, so I connect the Modi to the pc, then line out from the Modi to the line in on the magni, then line out from the magni to the line in on the powered speakers which will automatically disengage when phones are plugged in?? Phew! And thanks


----------



## StanD

10derdigits said:


> Ok, so I connect the Modi to the pc, then line out from the Modi to the line in on the magni, then line out from the magni to the line in on the powered speakers which will automatically disengage when phones are plugged in?? Phew! And thanks


 
 Sounds about right. The out jacks of the Magni are called the preamp outs.
 You can connect the Modi to your PC by USB, Optical (toslink) or Coax SPDIF as per what your PC can do and you prefer.


----------



## pierre73

Hi. Does anybody know, if this magni/modi 2 stack is compatible with my android phone (One plus one)? Thanks


----------



## Stormcrow

Anyone with the modi2U and using the WASAPI in foobar2000 managed to set it to event mode? It only goes for me in push now.


----------



## Gerafone

stormcrow said:


> Anyone with the modi2U and using the WASAPI in foobar2000 managed to set it to event mode? It only goes for me in push now.


 

 Works in both modes for me.


----------



## Stormcrow

gerafone said:


> Works in both modes for me.


 
 Are you using the USB? Cuz i'm using the optical connection. Actually it worked for some time but then I installed another component and now it's screwed.. Do you hear any difference in the sound or should I just let it be?


----------



## Gerafone

stormcrow said:


> Are you using the USB? Cuz i'm using the optical connection. Actually it worked for some time but then I installed another component and now it's screwed.. Do you hear any difference in the sound or should I just let it be?


 

 Yes, USB. I don't notice any difference between the two.


----------



## Stillhouse

Got my Magni 2 yesterday. Sound great with my Pioneer PL-A45D and HD598.


----------



## ioannes

I don't have that phone (One plus one). I actually had similar questions for my LG g3 before purchasing the modi/magni 2U stack....
  
 My LG G3 (AT&T, android 5.01) works quite well with modi2U ... doesn't need any special app or powered usb hub. (battery consumption is roughly10% per hour with the screen mostly off)
 Ipad air 2 needs a powered usb hub though.....


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

stormcrow said:


> Are you using the USB? Cuz i'm using the optical connection. Actually it worked for some time but then I installed another component and now it's screwed.. Do you hear any difference in the sound or should I just let it be?




Yeah, I had it running off my sound card opical, I desided to try my mother board'so optical, then I swapped it back, now I'm having blue screens of death becuase the sound drivers from windows and the sound card are trying to over ride each other. Nightmare


----------



## Stormcrow

seencreative said:


> Yeah, I had it running off my sound card opical, I desided to try my mother board'so optical, then I swapped it back, now I'm having blue screens of death becuase the sound drivers from windows and the sound card are trying to over ride each other. Nightmare


 
 Blue screen of death a? Feel your pain man.. I think i'll leave it as it is, all this playing around is not worth it concsidering there's no real change between the modes


----------



## StanD

stormcrow said:


> Blue screen of death a? Feel your pain man.. I think i'll leave it as it is, all this playing around is not worth it concsidering there's no real change between the modes


 
 The *עזראל* works for Microsoft.


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

stormcrow said:


> Blue screen of death a? Feel your pain man.. I think i'll leave it as it is, all this playing around is not worth it concsidering there's no real change between the modes




I like optical a bit better, but I reinstalled the drivers and everything is cushty . Of course the sound card doesnot support 192, but I don't have any files that high anyways, heh


On a separate note, I imported my actual Smoke and Mirrorsmall cd I bought as ALAC, says it's 96k... I thought cds only came in 44


----------



## bollinger6

I ordered the uber Schiit stack yesterday to go with some Shure 1540s in the mail too.  I was tempted to go for Asgard/Bifrost but the spot I have picked out is just a little too small to accommodate them.  Also, I was a little concerned about the heat output from the Asgard right below a wooden monitor stand.  Anyone know if that would not be an issue?


----------



## StanD

bollinger6 said:


> I ordered the uber Schiit stack yesterday to go with some Shure 1540s in the mail too.  I was tempted to go for Asgard/Bifrost but the spot I have picked out is just a little too small to accommodate them.  Also, I was a little concerned about the heat output from the Asgard right below a wooden monitor stand.  Anyone know if that would not be an issue?


 
 Heat is not really an issue with the Asgard 2, more like fun to whinge about. You will be very happy with the M/M 2U stack, it's good Schiit.


----------



## amnesiac75

I'm on day 3 with my modi 2 uber/ magni 2 uber using sennheiser hd600 and coming from my main setup gungnir/ Asgard 2 comparisons are
- Asgard 2 vs magni 2 uber - with the hd600 the Asgard 2 has a warmer/ fuller sound and would have to say that it drives the hd600s better than the magni 2 uber 
- gungnir vs the modi 2 uber - hard to say considering the price difference the gungnir is noticeably better but it cost $700 more I would say the modi 2 uber is the better value by far.
IMHO the combo of the sennheiser hd600s ( going for around 300 on Amazon these days) + modi 2 uber + Asgard 2 + pyst usb/rca can be had for less than $800 US and would be a great starting point or possibly end game for any newcomers.
On a side note I also own a Philips Fidelio x2 but prefer them straight from my iPad air 2 they really do shine even without an amp and although the hd600s with an amp sounds better it's nice to have a can that doesnt need one. I'll give some impressions with the x2 + magni/ modi 2 uber in a few days I just needed to focus on the hd600s since I'm more familiar with them.


----------



## theblueprint

amnesiac75 said:


> I'm on day 3 with my modi 2 uber/ magni 2 uber using sennheiser hd600 and coming from my main setup gungnir/ Asgard 2 comparisons are
> - Asgard 2 vs magni 2 uber - with the hd600 the Asgard 2 has a warmer/ fuller sound and would have to say that it drives the hd600s better than the magni 2 uber
> - gungnir vs the modi 2 uber - hard to say considering the price difference the gungnir is noticeably better but it cost $700 more I would say the modi 2 uber is the better value by far.
> IMHO the combo of the sennheiser hd600s ( going for around 300 on Amazon these days) + modi 2 uber + Asgard 2 + pyst usb/rca can be had for less than $800 US and would be a great starting point or possibly end game for any newcomers.
> On a side note I also own a Philips Fidelio x2 but prefer them straight from my iPad air 2 they really do shine even without an amp and although the hd600s with an amp sounds better it's nice to have a can that doesnt need one. I'll give some impressions with the x2 + magni/ modi 2 uber in a few days I just needed to focus on the hd600s since I'm more familiar with them.




Have you ever tried a bifrost uber? I would like to hear how it ranks with the modi 2 uber and gungnir.


----------



## amnesiac75

No I have never heard the bifrost I went straight from the original modi to the gungnir and have only recently bought the mm2 uber stack just to see what it sounds like. I have always wanted to know with my setup what the uberfrost sounded like compared to the gungnir I would bet it's closer to the ggungnir than the modi2uber or at least I hope so.


----------



## TinearedOne

I just ordered a Modi 2 Über and can't wait to get it...  It's a bit of an experiment, because I want is the DAC to be a conduit for both my CD player and Macbook Air.  I bought it almost exclusively because of the button on front.
  
 I have a Music Hall MMF CD-25 I bought a little over a decade ago that uses the Burr-Brown 1732 and 2134 op amps, and honestly I am most curious if it will improve or at least equal the 10 year old technology in the CD player.  If It doesn't, I guess it's going back until I decide to budget for a better DAC.
  
 So few people talking about DACs seem to have a massive stack of CDs, which I do, and I have seen few comparisons of a DAC to anything but computer audio.  I'll post the results of my A/B testing, which will hopefully be of value.  Here's to hoping Schiit made something special.  Review to come.


----------



## EraserXIV

I use my Modi 2U with my CD transport as well, sounds great. The button on the front is nice


----------



## StanD

tinearedone said:


> I just ordered a Modi 2 Über and can't wait to get it...  It's a bit of an experiment, because I want is the DAC to be a conduit for both my CD player and Macbook Air.  I bought it almost exclusively because of the button on front.
> 
> I have a Music Hall MMF CD-25 I bought a little over a decade ago that uses the Burr-Brown 1732 and 2134 op amps, and honestly I am most curious if it will improve or at least equal the 10 year old technology in the CD player.  If It doesn't, I guess it's going back until I decide to budget for a better DAC.
> 
> So few people talking about DACs seem to have a massive stack of CDs, which I do, and I have seen few comparisons of a DAC to anything but computer audio.  I'll post the results of my A/B testing, which will hopefully be of value.  Here's to hoping Schiit made something special.  Review to come.


 
 If you spent 3X the price chances are that you will not hear a difference, unless you really want to.


----------



## TinearedOne

That's encouraging, StanD.  I'm hoping it is the same or better, as I really ordered it for the convenience of swapping between sources and hearing my computer through my main system.  Given what I've read, I don't think it'll be a downgrade.


----------



## StanD

tinearedone said:


> That's encouraging, StanD.  I'm hoping it is the same or better, as I really ordered it for the convenience of swapping between sources and hearing my computer through my main system.  Given what I've read, I don't think it'll be a downgrade.


 
 You'll be very happy.The only ones to whine about it will be the ones that paid more and need to. As far as SQ I have the Modi2U as well as Bifrost Uber USB2 and have nothing to complain about.


----------



## bollinger6

Just got my first real setup today: Modi/Magni ubers and Shure 1540s.  If I can tear myself away from the sweet tunes I may put up a pic in the head-fi station thread...


----------



## jimdandy

I just got my Magni 2 Uber and I love it. Using with the DAC in my ZXR sound card and HDJ-2000 headphones right now. Might get the Modi 2 Uber later on but I'm on the fence. Going to get the Audeze's EL-8 closed back but waiting for more reviews. I will say the Magni 2 Uber is a real upgrade from the built in amp. I have been listening to this setup for 4 years now so I could tell a difference almost immediately. The channel separation is more pronounced now. Details come out a bit more. But I could really tell more of what was going on between the drivers. Not so much run together sounding,if you get what I mean. Instruments that were supposed to come from the right or left,are coming more from that direction you know what I mean? That is what it seems like is going on. Made my HDJ-2000s sound better. Not just saying that either because I spent 149. I don't just give lip service to something. Has to make a difference or I just say "Yes sounds good". Looking at getting better headphones next. Going to use the 2000s for work with my Note 4 and get a pair for home use. I'm on the fence about the DAC because I don't want to lose some of the software features. Like Dolby Digital and such. So I'm going to have to really think on it. I know this thread seems to be about both so I hope I'm not hijacking. Just wanted to chime in and give some insight in case someone was thinking of going another direction or has the same setup and does not want to give up something. Awesome amp one can't go wrong with it. It is a improvement. I also use the DAC the card to bypass the DAC in my Sony STR-DH830 using the outputs from the Magni 2 Uber. Going analog to analog. I'm going out the Toslink from the dvr  and into the card then out to the receiver. Don't hear a real difference but I'm using P163 Infinity speakers and a cheap subwoofer right now. So that might be it. There might be a little difference but I mostly like the fact that I can use the volume on the Magni 2 to control everything. I hope this helps someone else. Great little amp. It is heavier than it looks LOL. When I first opened the box it looked so small. But don't be fooled. As many on here have said it does have weight to it.


----------



## liraop

Any comparison between modi2 and explorer2 ? I'm looking for a better dac than mine e10k


----------



## StanD

liraop said:


> Any comparison between modi2 and explorer2 ? I'm looking for a better dac than mine e10k


 
 I looked at the Meridian website and they really don't provide any real specs which makes me wonder. I'd get a Modi 2 Uber keep 1/2 the Explorer2 price and smile. I have the Modi 2U as well as a fully loaded Bifrost and can tell the Modi 2U is an astounding value, and it sounds great too. The Uber has a separate linear power supply for its analog circuits and extra inputs, something the Explorer2 does not have.


----------



## liraop

stand said:


> I looked at the Meridian website and they really don't provide any real specs which makes me wonder. I'd get a Modi 2 Uber keep 1/2 the Explorer2 price and smile. I have the Modi 2U as well as a fully loaded Bifrost and can tell the Modi 2U is an astounding value, and it sounds great too. The Uber has a separate linear power supply for its analog circuits and extra inputs, something the Explorer2 does not have.


 
  
 E2 appeared as a good option since I do not intend to buy a "powerful" amp for my low impedance phones. This way I gotta save for mag2/modi2u =T


----------



## StanD

liraop said:


> E2 appeared as a good option since I do not intend to buy a "powerful" amp for my low impedance phones. This way I gotta save for mag2/modi2u =T


 
 Looks like the Magni 2U and Modi 2U have a combined price that is less than the Explorer2. The Magni 1 can drive my HE-500s.


----------



## liraop

stand said:


> Looks like the Magni 2U and Modi 2U have a combined price that is less than the Explorer2. The Magni 1 can drive my HE-500s.


 

 I read somewhere a while ago about magni 2 and magni 2 u. Do they really differ in SQ for headphones ? I know that M2U is good for powering up speakers...


----------



## StanD

liraop said:


> I read somewhere a while ago about magni 2 and magni 2 u. Do they really differ in SQ for headphones ? I know that M2U is good for powering up speakers...


 
 You will probably not be able to hear any difference. The Uber can drive powered speakers (not passive) via its preamp outs.


----------



## TinearedOne

I must not be very picky, because I just plugged in my brand spankin' new Modi 2 Über and am enjoying basic Pandora from my MacBook Air via USB.  
  
 I also did some quick A/B testing with my CD player, and it took all of one song to tell that it's close enough to the output of my CD player to simply funnel the CD through it.  I'll probably sit down and critically listen to evaluate my purchase more, but I just shifted to _Dusk_ by The The, and it sounds better than I remember it sounding through the single ended of my CD, which I already unhooked - better decay on the acoustic guitar and more air around Matt Johnson's voice.  Right now, I'm running it through the toslink, waiting for a coax cable to arrive tomorrow to see if that makes any difference in 1s and 0s.  
  
 I'd write an extensive review, but I hardly feel it's necessary.  If you're in the market for a $149 solution to allow you to hook up your CD transport and Mac to a speaker or headphone system, I don't see how you're likely to find an appreciably better system.  And honestly, as I listen to the music, I'm not analyzing it at all.  It just sounds good.  I'm very happy with my Schiit, both the Modi 2 Über and the SYS I bought last month.
  
 Next up, a Schiit headphone amp / preamp ...and maybe a nicer set of cans.  Wow.  Just, wow.


----------



## amnesiac75

tinearedone said:


> I must not be very picky, because I just plugged in my brand spankin' new Modi 2 Über and am enjoying basic Pandora from my MacBook Air via USB.
> 
> I also did some quick A/B testing with my CD player, and it took all of one song to tell that it's close enough to the output of my CD player to simply funnel the CD through it.  I'll probably sit down and critically listen to evaluate my purchase more, but I just shifted to _Dusk_ by The The, and it sounds better than I remember it sounding through the single ended of my CD, which I already unhooked - better decay on the acoustic guitar and more air around Matt Johnson's voice.  Right now, I'm running it through the toslink, waiting for a coax cable to arrive tomorrow to see if that makes any difference in 1s and 0s.
> 
> ...


 Coming from a gungnir the modi 2 uber for $150 does not disappoint at all and is a great value it may be the only dac you will ever need. Now on the the amp side the magni 2 uber vs Asgard 2 using both dacs with both amps the asgard 2 just sounds better to me with both the sennheiser hd600 and the hd598 and has the advantages of a better volume pot and no wall wart so if space isn't an issue the extra $100 is well worth it.


----------



## TinearedOne

Yes, the better volume pot has me leaning in the Asgard/Valhalla/Lyr direction.  I like the SYS, but the volume pot is definitely a weakness of these tiny components.  I suspect the Asgard 2 just has more in reserve, so to speak, than the Magni 2 Uber, as do the other larger amps.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## Matthew720

Amps/Dac for Hifiman he 400i any ideas are wellcome. $250-380 Schiit Stack Magni 2 and Modi 2 Schiit Stack vali and modi 2 O2+ODAC Combo. AKA= Mayflower Objective2 ODAC Combo. i need realism and depth...


----------



## StanD

matthew720 said:


> Amps/Dac for Hifiman he 400i any ideas are wellcome. $250-380 Schiit Stack Magni 2 and Modi 2 Schiit Stack vali and modi 2 O2+ODAC Combo. AKA= Mayflower Objective2 ODAC Combo. i need realism and depth...


 
 The Schiit M/M 2 Uber stack may be all you'll ever need.


----------



## Stormcrow

I'm using the m&m2u with the he-400i and if realism is what you're looking for I'd say it's one of the things it does best (for the price I guess), especially the drums. As for depth, the overall lack of soundstage is its biggest weakness imo, all in all I really recommend it for the price.


----------



## StanD

stormcrow said:


> I'm using the m&m2u with the he-400i and if realism is what you're looking for I'd say it's one of the things it does best (for the price I guess), especially the drums. As for depth, the overall lack of soundstage is its biggest weakness imo, all in all I really recommend it for the price.


 
 How does an amp or DAC affect soundstage which is based upon recorded spacial cues?


----------



## Stormcrow

stand said:


> How does an amp or DAC affect soundstage which is based upon recorded spacial cues?



I beg your pardon, I was referring to the setup as a whole.
I see that my post wasn't completely to the point concerning the amp/DAC just thought to share my overall impression


----------



## StanD

stormcrow said:


> I beg your pardon, I was referring to the setup as a whole.
> I see that my post wasn't completely to the point concerning the amp/DAC just thought to share my overall impression


 
 So do you think the cans are the weak link? I have the HE-500 and am very happy with them.


----------



## Stormcrow

I can't really say because I have close to no experience with any other amps/DACs.. When listening to my hd650 the soundstage is bigger but you pay with the realism and speed of the he-400i..all in all I'm very pleased,tho I guess I'll upgrade eventually, and when I do it will be the cans


----------



## StanD

stormcrow said:


> I can't really say because I have close to no experience with any other amps/DACs.. When listening to my hd650 the soundstage is bigger but you pay with the realism and speed of the he-400i..all in all I'm very pleased,tho I guess I'll upgrade eventually, and when I do it will be the cans


 
 Yes, it's the cans that make the most difference and by far.


----------



## Stormcrow

stand said:


> Yes, it's the cans that make the most difference and by far.



No doubt I prefer that approach since it's cheaper (;, if I could stay with the m&m and be happy with it even after I upgrade to some hi end cans (he-1000 who knows) I'd be delighted


----------



## StanD

stormcrow said:


> No doubt I prefer that approach since it's cheaper (;, if I could stay with the m&m and be happy with it even after I upgrade to some hi end cans (he-1000 who knows) I'd be delighted


 
 HE-1000 cheaper! Is your wallet ready to get pillaged?


----------



## Stormcrow

If it's worthy, hell ya. I don't wanna live with knowing there's some sublime way of listening to music that I can somehow afford and but don't have. It's a journey tho, you can't jump straight to the top else you won't appreciate it.


----------



## dndliohm

Uber or no for the Magni?
  
 Would HD 600s benefit from the extra power?  I don't really need the pre outs but the chassis is nice.


----------



## StanD

dndliohm said:


> Uber or no for the Magni?
> 
> Would HD 600s benefit from the extra power?  I don't really need the pre outs but the chassis is nice.


 
 At 300 Ohms that's 0.9 dB of power gain. Not much that you would even notice.
 If you have a Modi 2 Uber it's worth it just to get the finishes to match.


----------



## TinearedOne

So I bought a Modi 2 Über, love it, and am planning to purchase a headphone amp next - I'm just running the Modi through my speakers, and listening to my rather vague Hesh 2 headphones through my Mac.  My headphone amp requirements are as follows:
  
 1.  Preamp section - it has to have solid, quiet output into my amplifier.  I don't mind if it alters the sound, so long as it does it in a musical way.
 2.  Headphone support - 50 to 600 ohm.  I have my eyes on AKGs and Sennheisers, and yes, I know they are generally on opposite ends of the spectrum as far as amp matching goes, but flexibility is important.
 3.  It has to be American made and fall in the sub-$350 range, which means I'm looking at the Magni 2 Über, the Asgard 2, and the Valhalla 2.
 4.  I've never had a tube amp, so I'm trying to convince myself that the Valhalla 2 will be the best choice of those three.... 
 5.  I'm not entirely sold on an amp powered by a wall-wart.
  
 Since this is the MM2U thread, I suppose you're supposed to convince me I should save my money, complete the MM2U set, and spend more on a pair of cans.  The power system of the Asgard 2 seems more flexible.  The Valhalla 2 has, well, tubes.  As far as power, they all seem capable of powering the various headphones I'm interested in...  Why the Magni 2 Über?


----------



## Anarion

What kind of volume control does Magni 2 offer for sensitive headphones like HD 595? The problem that I have with Sound Blaster Zx is that the headphone out (and even the line out) is so damn loud that I can't even use it without the ACM module. Without ACM I'd have to use something like 2%-4% volume setting in Windows audio cp so there's basically no control at all.

Would Magni 2 help with my situation or just make things even worse?


----------



## StanD

anarion said:


> What kind of volume control does Magni 2 offer for sensitive headphones like HD 595? The problem that I have with Sound Blaster Zx is that the headphone out (and even the line out) is so damn loud that I can't even use it without the ACM module. Without ACM I'd have to use something like 2%-4% volume setting in Windows audio cp so there's basically no control at all.
> 
> Would Magni 2 help with my situation or just make things even worse?


 
 The Magni 2 has a gain switch, put it at the low setting and connect the Magni 2 to the line out of your audio card.


----------



## TinearedOne

Both the Magni 2 and the Magni 2 Über have a gain switch, so either should be more usable than your Sound Blaster Zx.
  
 ...and StanD beat me to it.


----------



## Anarion

I'd need it to basically de-amplify the line out because, well, I'm currently using the line out only and ACM volume control is somewhere around 66% (even at 100% it reduces the volume) and Windows is 10%.

If it can really fix that then I need to really think about getting one. I so hate this current on/off volume situation.


----------



## StanD

anarion said:


> I'd need it to basically de-amplify the line out because, well, I'm currently using the line out only and ACM volume control is somewhere around 66% (even at 100% it reduces the volume) and Windows is 10%.
> 
> If it can really fix that then I need to really think about getting one. I so hate this current on/off volume situation.


 
 Go on Amazon and search for "RCA Line attenuator" or fleaBay. They come in different levels, greater than 3 dB is available and at various prices. Don't pay too much for one of these.


----------



## chuckwheat

Is it possible to run low-impedence headphones (32ohm) off of just the Modi 2u, or is this a dumb question and I'm ridiculous XD?
 If not, would that be possible to run them off the preamp output in the Magni 2u?
 I'm trying to connect 300ohm and 32 ohm headphones to the same source somehow...


----------



## StanD

chuckwheat said:


> Is it possible to run low-impedence headphones (32ohm) off of just the Modi 2u, or is this a dumb question and I'm ridiculous XD?
> If not, would that be possible to run them off the preamp output in the Magni 2u?
> I'm trying to connect 300ohm and 32 ohm headphones to the same source somehow...


 
 No, neither of these connections you mentioned are for driving headphones. In theory you could drive both headphones in parallel from the headphone out of the Magni 2, however, the differences in sensitivities would result in volume differences. I would get two Magnis and connect their inputs to the Modi with Y cables. Each Magni would separately drive a headphone with its individual volume control to suite each listener.


----------



## tafens

In addition to the above, the Magni2U will disconnect the preamp outs when a headphone is connected to the headphone jack, preventing them from being used at the same time.

This is because the preamp outs are for connecting a speaker amplifier and you probably wouldn't want the speakers on when you plug in headphones..


----------



## mickgi

Hello I have the M&M 2u stack using optical and I'd like to know if it could be possible to boost the sound quality and bass if I upgrade my onboard card to a great soundcard. I listen to music, movies and few games. Also I don't use powered speakers, only headphone (dt880) so I was wondering if I can use the pre-amp Outputs on Magni2 uber or another solution to boost the sound quality with another equipment! please answer >.<
 I tried searching on forums but didnt find anything. :/


----------



## Mr Rick

mickgi said:


> Hello I have the M&M 2u stack using optical and I'd like to know if it could be possible to boost the sound quality and bass if I upgrade my onboard card to a great soundcard. I listen to music, movies and few games. Also I don't use powered speakers, only headphone (dt880) so I was wondering if I can use the pre-amp Outputs on Magni2 uber or another solution to boost the sound quality with another equipment! please answer >.<
> I tried searching on forums but didnt find anything. :/


 
 Your M & M stack bypasses your soundcard so nothing will change there. You might try some sort of EQ to give you more bass. Otherwise, different headphones will make the biggest difference in SQ.


----------



## mickgi

and do you recommend me a 250 or higher ohms headphones for that M & M  stack? Thanks!


----------



## StanD

mickgi said:


> and do you recommend me a 250 or higher ohms headphones for that M & M  stack? Thanks!


 
 How about a Sennheiser HD600. There's still a super deal from Adorama via Fat Wallet for $239 and free shipping. That's a price that can't be beat, for a new set of cans.
http://www.fatwallet.com/Adorama-coupons/sennheiser-hd600-audiophile-dynamic-stereo-headphone/2681237-3


----------



## mickgi

> How about a Sennheiser HD600. There's still a super deal from Adorama via Fat Wallet for $239 and free shipping. That's a price that can't be beat, for a new set of cans. http://www.fatwallet.com/Adorama-coupons/sennheiser-hd600-audiophile-dynamic-stereo-headphone/2681237-3


 
 Well, I was looking for a closed back headphone for tv/movies/gaming, but also something that can be portable, no sound leakage, very comfortable, nice design and powerful Bass. So in the end I chose the Denon AD600 for $200+taxe on Amazon. The Ad600 is a bit better with my M&M stack.  I already have an excellent Open-back headphone for music(dt880), so no need for HD600. Thx anyway.


----------



## chuckwheat

They're here! 

  
  
 It only took 2 days! Opened them up, plugged them in. Initial impressions...

 Holy hell
  
 These things
 I can't even english anymore.
 they sound wonderful. I'm just sitting here listening to songs I've heard a hundred times and sweating like a pig with excitement from just how much more I can hear.  It'll probably take a little getting used to.
 I notice that at low levels, SO much more detail is present. I've not noticed these on the computer. Well schiit, i guess i'll have to relisten to 84 hours of cds that i have ripped.
  
 The left channel is a little weak at low volume in the magni, but that's ok, i can turn down the computer's source volume and turn up the knob. Will this make the signal more noisy?
  
 Also the input button on the Modi is really loose, like REALLY loose, but that's also fine because I only have one input/output I'll ever use.
  
 I can understand now how the Ultrasone hfi-580s that i use are Bassy and bright. I guess they've never really been driven by anything decent until now. Still love them though. The Sennheiser HD650s should be here in a couple days, so I'll see how those sound too.


----------



## StanD

chuckwheat said:


> The left channel is a little weak at low volume in the magni, but that's ok, i can turn down the computer's source volume and turn up the knob. Will this make the signal more noisy?


 
 Did you flip the gain switch to the low setting?


----------



## chuckwheat

stand said:


> Did you flip the gain switch to the low setting?


 
 Yes, it is on the Low setting.
  
 It would have to be, the headphones have an impedance of 32ohms XD. I'd be deaf if the switch was on high.
  
 It seems that the left channel being weak only lasts for about 10 degrees turning the dial. It's not a problem. My old receiver does the same thing.


----------



## EraserXIV

I have noticed that even volume matched the high gain seems to sound better to me.. I dunno if it's placebo but I've consistently noticed that.


----------



## StanD

chuckwheat said:


> Yes, it is on the Low setting.
> 
> It would have to be, the headphones have an impedance of 32ohms XD. I'd be deaf if the switch was on high.
> 
> It seems that the left channel being weak only lasts for about 10 degrees turning the dial. It's not a problem. My old receiver does the same thing.


 
 Low impedance doesn't mean low gain. I have pair of HE-500's that I use with high gain as these are not sensitive headphones. Generally one wants the computer's volume at maximum if one is using an external DAC as you are with the Modi. This is to avoid digital attenuation by calculation at the PC.


----------



## chuckwheat

eraserxiv said:


> I have noticed that even volume matched the high gain seems to sound better to me.. I dunno if it's placebo but I've consistently noticed that.


 
  


stand said:


> Low impedance doesn't mean low gain. I have pair of HE-500's that I use with high gain as these are not sensitive headphones. Generally one wants the computer's volume at maximum if one is using an external DAC as you are with the Modi. This is to avoid digital attenuation by calculation at the PC.


 
 Ok so gain on high, PC at 100%, and turning the knob is really sensitive. I guess i'm trying to balance sensitive headphones, with the magni's quiet left channel when the knob is low.
 I can hear a slight difference between the High and Low gains, but I don't think it's significant enough to risk getting deafened. Maybe a passive preamp would help?


----------



## StanD

chuckwheat said:


> Ok so gain on high, PC at 100%, and turning the knob is really sensitive. I guess i'm trying to balance sensitive headphones, with the magni's quiet left channel when the knob is low.
> I can hear a slight difference between the High and Low gains, but I don't think it's significant enough to risk getting deafened. Maybe a passive preamp would help?


 
 Perhaps you need an L-PAD between the Magni and your headphones. This is a resistor network (2 resistors per channel) that reduces the power delivered to the headphones. See the below.
http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-Lpad.htm


----------



## chuckwheat

stand said:


> Perhaps you need an L-PAD between the Magni and your headphones. This is a resistor network (2 resistors per channel) that reduces the power delivered to the headphones. See the below.
> http://www.sengpielaudio.com/calculator-Lpad.htm


 
 I'll check that out. I might actually have one already. I'll go digging.
  
 With a little more playing, I've found it comfortable at 100% input, Low gain, and the magni knob is high enough to pass the left-channel-quiet zone.


----------



## shadow84

chuckwheat said:


> They're here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 If u r gonna use 1 input, why did u get the uber ver? Just the normal ver will do?


----------



## chuckwheat

shadow84 said:


> If u r gonna use 1 input, why did u get the uber ver? Just the normal ver will do?




Because shiny


----------



## peanuthead

shadow84 said:


> If u r gonna use 1 input, why did u get the uber ver? Just the normal ver will do?


 

 Uber is supposed to have a better analog section...
 And because shiny.


----------



## chuckwheat

Will the Modi 2 Uber support a 192/24 connection through toslink?


----------



## RickB

chuckwheat said:


> Will the Modi 2 Uber support a 192/24 connection through toslink?


 

 From the Schiit site:
  
*Modi 2 Uber: *16/44.1 to 24/192 via USB. 16/44.1 to 24/192 via Toslink* and Coax.
 *Note: many optical transmitters cannot output 24/176 and 24/192 reliably
  
  
 http://schiit.com/products/modi-2


----------



## chuckwheat

rickb said:


> From the Schiit site:
> 
> *Modi 2 Uber: *16/44.1 to 24/192 via USB. 16/44.1 to 24/192 via Toslink* and Coax.
> *Note: many optical transmitters cannot output 24/176 and 24/192 reliably
> ...


 
 the transmitter, perhaps, but is there anything about the modi being able to receive a 192/24 signal via toslink?


----------



## RickB

chuckwheat said:


> the transmitter, perhaps, but is there anything about the modi being able to receive a 192/24 signal via toslink?


 
  
 Yes, it says it right there. If the transmitter can output it reliably, the Modi2U can receive it, according to Schiit.


----------



## mickgi

peanuthead said:


> Uber is supposed to have a better analog section...
> And because shiny.


 
 And because it sounds a bit better, it has a power supply and there's "complementary-input VAS" for Gain Stage, unlike the non-uber. 
  
50$ extra is worth it even if we don't use outputs


----------



## mickgi

chuckwheat said:


> they sound wonderful. I'm just sitting here listening to songs I've heard a hundred times and sweating like a pig with excitement from just how much more I can hear.  It'll probably take a little getting used to.
> I notice that at low levels, SO much more detail is present. I've not noticed these on the computer. Well schiit, i guess i'll have to relisten to 84 hours of cds that i have ripped.
> 
> 
> I can understand now how the Ultrasone hfi-580s that i use are Bassy and bright. I guess they've never really been driven by anything decent until now. Still love them though. The Sennheiser HD650s should be here in a couple days, so I'll see how those sound too.


 
 Do you use Jriver or Foobar (wasapi)?
 Do you convert all your music in .FLAC instead of .mp3?
 Also the EQ equaliser setting totally change how it sounds too (much better) --> http://www.ziyadnazem.com/post/956431457/the-perfect-eq-settings-unmasking-the-eq   (I chose the Boosted one)
 I wanted to make them sound even greater with my Beyer DT880 so the program "DFX audio Enhancer" is fantastic.  (i downloaded the cracked version on youtube) My best DFX setting: Fid. 7/10,  Amb. Off, 3DSur. Off, Dyn.Bst Off, Hyprbass 6/10.


----------



## chuckwheat

mickgi said:


> Do you use Jriver or Foobar (wasapi)?
> Do you convert all your music in .FLAC instead of .mp3?
> Also the EQ equaliser setting totally change how it sounds too (much better) --> http://www.ziyadnazem.com/post/956431457/the-perfect-eq-settings-unmasking-the-eq   (I chose the Boosted one)
> I wanted to make them sound even greater with my Beyer DT880 so the program "DFX audio Enhancer" is fantastic.  (i downloaded the cracked version on youtube) My best DFX setting: Fid. 7/10,  Amb. Off, 3DSur. Off, Dyn.Bst Off, Hyprbass 6/10.


 
 I use Winamp
  
 Flac-ripped CD's are the lowest-quality thing i'll listen to. ^_^
  
 I don't use any EQ. I like the music to be as clean as possible.


----------



## oddidude

Hi guys.

I'm thinking of getting a modi 2 uber and was wondering if this would work:
IPhone>lightning to USB type A>usb type A to USB type B>modi 2 

I'm pretty new to some of this audio stuff so I'm sorry if it's a stupid question


----------



## StanD

oddidude said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a modi 2 uber and was wondering if this would work:
> IPhone>lightning to USB type A>usb type A to USB type B>modi 2
> ...


 
 You will probably need a powered USB Hub as the iPhone might not be able to supply enough current for the Modi's USB port.


----------



## jexby

stand said:


> You will probably need a powered USB Hub as the iPhone might not be able to supply enough current for the Modi's USB port.




Indeed true.
Personally in this config, Would move to Modi 2 Uber and skip the powered hub.

edit, correction.

as others stated, a powered hub is still necessary despite modi 2 uber having it's own internal power supply.
confirmed, as I tested it myself this morning without the Wyrd.


----------



## tafens

oddidude said:


> I'm thinking of getting a modi 2 uber and was wondering if this would work:
> IPhone>lightning to USB type A>usb type A to USB type B>modi 2
> 
> I'm pretty new to some of this audio stuff so I'm sorry if it's a stupid question




That will not work, I have confirmed that with my iPhone and Modi2 Uber. You will get the "This device draws too much power" message on the phone. You will need a powered hub in between.


----------



## StanD

tafens said:


> That will not work, I have confirmed that with my iPhone and Modi2 Uber. You will get the "This device draws too much power" message on the phone. You will need a powered hub in between.


 
 Exactly. The wall wart for the Uber powers the linear circuitry, the USB port still gets its juice from the source connection.


----------



## jexby

stand said:


> Exactly. The wall wart for the Uber powers the linear circuitry, the USB port still gets its juice from the source connection.


 
  
 confirmed.  thank you.
  
 with a Wyrd in between iMac and Modi 2 Uber and no real need for iPhone/iPad to plug directly into modi 2 uber, will ask anyway:
  
  
  
 why wouldn't/can't Schiit nail the USB pin 1 (power) to the DAC's (cleaner) internal power source?
 cost prohibitive to customize the USB board?
 violates some USB standard during hand shake?
 other?


----------



## StanD

jexby said:


> confirmed.  thank you.
> 
> with a Wyrd in between iMac and Modi 2 Uber and no real need for iPhone/iPad to plug directly into modi 2 uber, will ask anyway:
> 
> ...


 
 Perhaps they don't want to let switching noise from the USB hardware getting to the DAC chip, etc. Also the state of the source's USB port could be used to determine if the post is on or off. All conjecture on my part.


----------



## RepEvox

I know this is a stupid question, but here I go.
  
 I am planning on buying the Modi/Magni 2 combo straight from their website and I'm wondering, there is no software? I have a Xonar DX that allows me, I think, to adjust the attenuation of certain frequencies. I always read about complaints with headphones being on the hot, warm, or bassy side and what not. My soundcard allows me to adjust it so I can hear less bass and more treble on the fly. Do I want to give up this feature? I'm all for getting better audio quality and I've come to the realization that my soundcard is not really doing it for me anymore, but am I locked in to how my headphones sound when upgrading to a DAC/amp?


----------



## StanD

repevox said:


> I know this is a stupid question, but here I go.
> 
> I am planning on buying the Modi/Magni 2 combo straight from their website and I'm wondering, there is no software? I have a Xonar DX that allows me, I think, to adjust the attenuation of certain frequencies. I always read about complaints with headphones being on the hot, warm, or bassy side and what not. My soundcard allows me to adjust it so I can hear less bass and more treble on the fly. Do I want to give up this feature? I'm all for getting better audio quality and I've come to the realization that my soundcard is not really doing it for me anymore, but am I locked in to how my headphones sound when upgrading to a DAC/amp?


 
 The Windows device driver has bass boost and other sound enhancements. It's found in the control panel sound applet once the USB port is plugged into DAC.


----------



## chuckwheat

It seems that my Modi 2u will play static and fuzz that is audible past the magni's 11 o clock volume when either optical input is selected. Even with no cable plugged in.
 That and my computer can't seem to output 192/24 over toslink like I thought it could. Dam, I was looking forward to trying out this new toslink cable, but it seems like the universe doesn't want me to.


----------



## RepEvox

stand said:


> The Windows device driver has bass boost and other sound enhancements. It's found in the control panel sound applet once the USB port is plugged into DAC.


 

 Are you talking about bass boost, room correction, etc? I find it kind of odd that there is not a clear or easy way to adjust lows/mids/highs to your liking with these expensive DACs. I guess what I am looking for is a mixer/equalizer? I just know that I sound like a total noob now...


----------



## StanD

repevox said:


> Are you talking about bass boost, room correction, etc? I find it kind of odd that there is not a clear or easy way to adjust lows/mids/highs to your liking with these expensive DACs. I guess what I am looking for is a mixer/equalizer? I just know that I sound like a total noob now...


 
 I think you're best finding an app with EQ, What platform or platforms are you using?


----------



## RepEvox

stand said:


> I think you're best finding an app with EQ, What platform or platforms are you using?


 

 Platforms? I am just using my computer with headphones. Since I use all types of media, I really enjoyed being able to change my sound output with the soundcard's softwware. Movies/videos I return it back to more a more flat sound (still subject to headphones's intrinsic frequency response) where for video games and music, I prefer slightly emphasized bass and treble. A little bit of searching and I found the Motu MicroBook 2, but I think it would need an amp for high impedance headphones. The Magni takes L/R RCA in so I'm not sure how to add an amp into the mix. Thanks for the help Stan since I know I am getting off topic.
  
 Edit: So I understand why DACs dont come with equalizing software. I'm reading that there are equalizers for most media players. I'm referring to something I can control globally, but I realize there is some misunderstanding on my part of audio interfaces.


----------



## StanD

repevox said:


> Platforms? I am just using my computer with headphones. Since I use all types of media, I really enjoyed being able to change my sound output with the soundcard's softwware. Movies/videos I return it back to more a more flat sound (still subject to headphones's intrinsic frequency response) where for video games and music, I prefer slightly emphasized bass and treble. A little bit of searching and I found the Motu MicroBook 2, but I think it would need an amp for high impedance headphones. The Magni takes L/R RCA in so I'm not sure how to add an amp into the mix. Thanks for the help Stan since I know I am getting off topic.


 
 By platform I meant Windows, OSX, Android ios, etc.
 There are many players that come with Equalizers, like Foobar200 or MediaMonkey.
 In Windows one can use a singe piece of software that can affect all sound.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/
 GUI for the above EQ: http://sourceforge.net/projects/peace-equalizer-apo-extension/
  
 You can connect the Magni to your soundcard's line out. Either it has RCA cables or perhaps a stereo 3.5 mm which would require an adapter/cable as seen below.
  
 or


----------



## RepEvox

stand said:


> By platform I meant Windows, OSX, Android ios, etc.
> There are many players that come with Equalizers, like Foobar200 or MediaMonkey.
> In Windows one can use a singe piece of software that can affect all sound.
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/
> ...


 
 Ahh ok. That clears it up for me. Yes I use Windows 7 and I actually used Equalizer APO before but I've completely forgotten about it until now.
  
 I can borrow a pretty good amp/dac from someone when I get home from work to try it out to see how I like it. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## ubikutz

Hi,
  
 How much usable range do you get out of your volume knob from your Magni 2 Uber/Modi 2 Uber stack on something like the HD650 (300ohm) and at what gain setting? 
 At what position do you usually end up listening?
  
 I usually listen at low volume levels otherwise the tinnitus in my right ear says hello, maybe going with the less powerful non Uber Magni would give me better range on the volume knob and allow me to listen at low volumes further away from the 6 o’clock position?
  
 Would it be possible to drive an IEM, something like the Sennheiser IE8 (16ohm) from this stack with any usable range on the volume knob on low gain?
  
 I’m asking because I’ve had some really bad matchings in the past  
 For example I tried running a pair of Shure 535s from a JDS Labs cMoyBB and I was only getting usable range from 6 o’clock to 7 o’clock otherwise it was deafening loud. At that level I had bad channel imbalance.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## cbennett0811

I cant speak for IEM usage but i have them with my HD650s, i normally listen with the volume between half and 3/4 (i listen to them loud). I dont think youll have have any problem getting the range your looking for for the 650s.I would say go with the ubers, for some particularly quiet tracks i crank them to max. I use the high gain setting.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Have we started to mod the Magni 2 yet?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  


ubikutz said:


> I usually listen at low volume levels otherwise the tinnitus in my right ear says hello, maybe going with the less powerful non Uber Magni would give me better range on the volume knob and allow me to listen at low volumes further away from the 6 o’clock position?


 
  
 Can you not control the volume on the source side along with the Magni 2's volume knob?
  
 The Uber Magni 2 only adds three things:
  
 1) 1.5W RMS per channel vs. 1.2W ("24VA Transformer, 3x larger than Magni")
 2) Aluminum Top Chassis
 3) Preamp Outputs
  
 Unless you are driving very low sensitivity headphones or want to use preamp outputs, the Uber offers very little extra.  Oh I forgot, it also has an "even more sophisticated constant-feedback gain stage".  Last I checked there are no pictures of the Magni 2 Uber's PCB and I'd like to see what they actually changed.  If anyone with the Uber could show us the PCB I'd appreciate it.


----------



## chuckwheat

chuckwheat said:


> It seems that my Modi 2u will play static and fuzz that is audible past the magni's 11 o clock volume when either optical input is selected. Even with no cable plugged in.
> That and my computer can't seem to output 192/24 over toslink like I thought it could. Dam, I was looking forward to trying out this new toslink cable, but it seems like the universe doesn't want me to.


 
 Static and fuzz stopped... 0_o
  
 Weird. Maybe it's because I ran it for like 10 hours?
  
 Anyone else's Modi 2u have a rattly loose button?


----------



## cbennett0811

Yes, from my understanding they all have the loose button, its an unfortunate oversight in their engineering on an otherwise good looking solidly built item.


----------



## Sillyness

cbennett0811 said:


> Yes, from my understanding they all have the loose button, its an unfortunate oversight in their engineering on an otherwise good looking solidly built item.


 
  
 Thank you for answering this, cbennett0811. I was actually just about to ask about it. The button on my Modi 2U makes what I would call a moderately loud, metallic "clack" sound when I touch it in certain ways.
  
 It's definitely not anything that gets in the way of listening. I just wanted to know if mine was the only one that behaved this way.

 EDIT: Just out of curiosity, does the Bifrost button have a similar issue?


----------



## amnesiac75

Yes both the bifrost and gungnir that I've owned had the same loose floating knob for switching it's just more obvious on the modi because of its small size you tend to move it around more it's nothing to worry about since the actual button is behind the button that you push if that makes any sense.


----------



## amnesiac75

I believe that someone ask me several pages back how the bifrost fit in between the modi 2 uber and the gungnir and at the time I had never heard the bifrost but have since bought one and it's hard to say since I have over 500 hours on my gungnir but from what I've hear from my uberrfrost after about 20 hours is that if the modi2 uber was a 1 and the gungnir was a 10 I would put the uberrfrost at about a 6 or 7 I can hear an improvement over the modi 2 uber but it's not quite as good as the gungnir using only se outputs but I really need to hear/ burn in the uberrfrost for about 100 hours before I can say for sure.


----------



## chuckwheat

cbennett0811 said:


> Yes, from my understanding they all have the loose button, its an unfortunate oversight in their engineering on an otherwise good looking solidly built item.


 
 I think i'm gonna open it up and see if i can stick something in or tape it or something so it doesn't rattle like a rattlesnake having a seizure every time i pick it up XD


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Can anyone with a Magni 2 Uber open theirs up and take a few pictures of the PCB?  Thanks!


----------



## Mr Rick

ncsuzoso said:


> Can anyone with a Magni 2 Uber open theirs up and take a few pictures of the PCB?  Thanks!


 
 From their website.


----------



## cbennett0811

chuckwheat said:


> I think i'm gonna open it up and see if i can stick something in or tape it or something so it doesn't rattle like a rattlesnake having a seizure every time i pick it up XD




Let us know how that works out, and im not sure ive never handled a bitfrost


----------



## quangngaicity (Feb 3, 2018)

Truyền hình FPT là sản phẩm tích hợp công nghệ giải trí hiện đại và thông minh nhất, được cung cấp bởi FPT Telecom, truyền hình FPT và dịch vụ đăng ký internet fpt đà lạt và lắp mạng fpt quận 4 sẽ truyền tải đến nhà bạn một hệ thống thông tin giải trí phong phú. Với truyền hình FPT khán giả thật sự sẽ có một trải nghiệm thể thao đỉnh cao hoàn toàn khác biệt, truyền hình FPT đã mua bản quyền phát sóng thể thao tất cả các trận Ngoại Hạng Anh và nhiều môn thể thao khác như Tennis, Billard, Golf... Khán giả có thể chủ động xem 8 trận đấu Ngoại hạng Anh cùng 1 lúc với chất lượng âm thanh tuyệt hảo và bình luận chuẩn quốc tế. khi đăng ký dịch vụ đăng ký internet fpt khánh hòa và đăng ký internet fpt hạ long và đăng ký internet fpt thanh oai với Tính năng Luyện tập trong Mục Thể Thao. Truyền hình FPT mang đến những bài tập thể thao như: Yoga, bóng đá… giúp người xem có thể rèn luyện thể dục thể thao tại nhà qua những video hướng dẫn do Truyền hình FPT cung cấp và liên tục cập nhật.


----------



## chuckwheat

quangngaicity said:


> My Uber stack just arrived at my girlies house. Would have cost $47 to ship to Canada, uninsured, untracked, gets here when it gets here. Or for $11, shipped to my girlies, 2-day shipping, fully insured and tracked....
> Anyways so its there, I'm dying.
> Going down tomorrow. Bought my RCAs and Optical cable already. I'll have to plug it into her DvD player to test it until I get home frown.gif


 
 ok when you do, could you try seeing if the Modi makes static fuzz when the input is on toslink, and the magni is at high volumes? mine did that for a couple hours after receiving it, and then it suddenly stopped... :/ i'm curious.
  
 also, i think it's kind of adorable you call her your girlie XD. i might steal that one.


----------



## tafens

chuckwheat said:


> ok when you do, could you try seeing if the Modi makes static fuzz when the input is on toslink, and the magni is at high volumes? mine did that, and suddenly stopped... :/ i'm curious.




I've just tried with my Modi2U/Magni2U, and it does output audible static on high volumes for both coax and toslink (to a lesser degree on the toslink) inputs when nothing is connected to them. When the input is connected to a source (doesn't matter if anything is actually playing or not, but the source must be turned on), then there is no noise at all even at max volume.

I guess I have some 40 hours of usage on the M&Ms by now.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

mr rick said:


> From their website.


 
  
 That must have been added in the last 4 months or so because when I bought my Magni 2 they didn't have pictures for the Uber model.  Thank you!

 From looking over it a few minutes there are a few more resistors and caps used, but you have to keep in mind the added preamp outputs.


----------



## chuckwheat

does anyone else's Magni 2 Uber run warm?


----------



## tafens

chuckwheat said:


> does anyone else's Magni 2 Uber run warm?




Yes, my Magni2U gets warm to the touch but not hot. I haven't measured, but a guess is around 38-40°C / 100-105°F. As the chassis acts as a heat sink, a bit of temperature is to be expected.


----------



## chuckwheat

tafens said:


> Yes, my Magni2U gets warm to the touch but not hot. I haven't measured, but a guess is around 38-40°C / 100-105°F. As the chassis acts as a heat sink, a bit of temperature is to be expected.


 
 ok cool. mine is the same


----------



## DecentLevi

Hello all, I've just spent quite a while reading thru this entire post so I'm hoping that somebody can please take a moment to answer this question:
  
*Any impressions on audible difference between the Modi (original) vs. Modi 2 or vs. Uber version?*
  
 After owning the original Modi+Magni for almost a year and extensive testing, I've realised that the old Modi puts out a sound that is slightly 'distant' or 'middle row', as compared the the 'front row' sound I get when daisy-chaining the Magni 1 my laptop's amplified soundcard (via 3.5mm to RCA), as opposed to the original modi+magni setup. So has anybody done enough A+B testing between only the old Modi DAC and the Modi 2 and/or Modi 2 Uber to be able to tell if there is any noticeable sound improvement that is audible?
  
 Note that I do not need the additional inputs of the uber version; only the USB input so I'm wondering if the Uber version actually sounds better than the normal Modi 2 or not.
Essentially I'm looking for a DAC with better sound imagining (instrument placement), detail retrieval and 'direct-ness' than the old Modi. So any audible impressions, or recommendations on other DACs would be much obliged!  Thanks!


----------



## liraop

Hi guys, 
  
 I'm planning to upgrade from E10K. I'm thinking about Meridian Explorer2 or Schiit Modi 2 uber. Do you guys have any inputs ?
 Meridian can really improve SQ since it does upscaling but M2U connections and quality for price is unbeatable. I don't need a powerful amp, though. That said, E2 can be a good choice but its price it's almost the same of magni2u/modi2u combo.


----------



## StanD

liraop said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm planning to upgrade from E10K. I'm thinking about Meridian Explorer2 or Schiit Modi 2 uber. Do you guys have any inputs ?
> Meridian can really improve SQ since it does upscaling but M2U connections and quality for price is unbeatable. I don't need a powerful amp, though. That said, E2 can be a good choice but its price it's almost the same of magni2u/modi2u combo.


 
 I don't believe in upscaling as it cannot create what is not there in the first place. The M2U sounds very good, highly recommended.


----------



## loki993

I figured it would be easy but Ive been looking for a bit and I cant seem to find any direct comparisons as to how the OG Magni and the Magni 2 compare to each other, or even better the Uber? On paper it should even be a contest but we all know thats not always the case.


----------



## StanD

loki993 said:


> I figured it would be easy but Ive been looking for a bit and I cant seem to find any direct comparisons as to how the OG Magni and the Magni 2 compare to each other, or even better the Uber? On paper it should even be a contest but we all know thats not always the case.


 
 I wouldn't expect much of if any audible differences between the different versions of Magni.


----------



## Walderstorn

I'm curious, would it be better to buy the uber stack (ampd+dack) or the Alo The ISland? I got so many recommendations for the Alo, that im torn between them. Ill be using for my desktop pc.


----------



## StanD

walderstorn said:


> I'm curious, would it be better to buy the uber stack (ampd+dack) or the Alo The ISland? I got so many recommendations for the Alo, that im torn between them. Ill be using for my desktop pc.


 
 I'd skip the Alo for desktop use, not enough power.


----------



## Walderstorn

stand said:


> I'd skip the Alo for desktop use, not enough power.


 
 Really? In what way? Because it was advised to me by more than 1 people :| . If you could explain it a little better i would be most grateful.


----------



## StanD

walderstorn said:


> Really? In what way? Because it was advised to me by more than 1 people :| . If you could explain it a little better i would be most grateful.


 
 Go to the below link and scroll down to output power. In most cases the Magni has it beat by a lot unless you need balanced and a high impedance. Which headphones are you going to use?
http://www.aloaudio.com/the-island


----------



## Walderstorn

stand said:


> Go to the below link and scroll down to output power. In most cases the Magni has it beat by a lot unless you need balanced and a high impedance. Which headphones are you going to use?
> http://www.aloaudio.com/the-island


 
 Thanks for helping m8, it means a lot. For now i have the Sennheiser 598 that doesnt need much juice but i will one day go for a better model, maybe the 650, but i definitely will hold onto these 598 for at least until the end of this year.


----------



## StanD

walderstorn said:


> Thanks for helping m8, it means a lot. For now i have the Sennheiser 598 that doesnt need much juice but i will one day go for a better model, maybe the 650, but i definitely will hold onto these 598 for at least until the end of this year.


 
 If you decide to go with Magnetic Planar then some measure of power is important. I use Hifiman HE-500's which do well with 1W.
 Check out the HD600's they sound great and can be had at super prices when on sale.


----------



## Walderstorn

stand said:


> If you decide to go with Magnetic Planar then some measure of power is important. I use Hifiman HE-500's which do well with 1W.
> Check out the HD600's they sound great and can be had at super prices when on sale.


 
 Yes i have been told the hd600 would be a good enough upgrade for the likes of me, what remains is if the island will be able to keep up with it, which  i have my doubts. Thing is i could imagine myself with the magni/modi combo, but i would lose the portability and i can buy the island for 200, which is almost half , decisions, decisions.


----------



## StanD

walderstorn said:


> Yes i have been told the hd600 would be a good enough upgrade for the likes of me, what remains is if the island will be able to keep up with it, which  i have my doubts. Thing is i could imagine myself with the magni/modi combo, but i would lose the portability and i can buy the island for 200, which is almost half , decisions, decisions.


 
 I thought you were going to use it with your desktop PC, then why get a portable? If you go M/M I'd go Uber all the way if the price difference didn't bother me.


----------



## Walderstorn

stand said:


> I thought you were going to use it with your desktop PC, then why get a portable? If you go M/M I'd go Uber all the way if the price difference didn't bother me.


 
  
 Oh yes 90% of the time with my desktop  so portability is not a priority, that was some bad writing eheh. I'll think about it and take your opinion in consideration, still have until the end of the month to decide.


----------



## Crazy5miles

Hi guys! 
  
 my first post on this forum and i'm completely new to this audiophile world so please go easy on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 my cans are a pair of audio-technica msr7 and a beats studio pro (yes i know we don't like them much here but they are pretty solid in the bass department).
 Will be looking forward to purchase a pair mid high-end cans in the near future, like the hifiman he-400i or HD650s.
  
 now I can't decide between the ubers or non-ubers. my rig is a desktop pc hooked up to an onboard sound card. my speakers are a pair of logitech z5500s hooked up to the PC via optical.
 I understand that the magni uber has a pre-amp output but is that necessary and will that do any good to my z5500s since they are powered speakers? I'm pretty confused as to how the cabling should go. correct me if i'm wrong:
  
 PC>USB>Modi>RCA>Magni
 Z5500>RCA>Magni (pre-amps)
  
 Will my z5500 even pick up the signals from the DAC in Modi when my headphones are not plugged in? i don't have any other inputs on my desktop (PS3, AppleTV are connected to a TV at another corner of the room). But then again.. them ubers, shiny.


----------



## StanD

@Crazy5miles Your Logitech speakers are 5.1 speakers for surround sound, The stuff you are looking at in the thread is 2 channel stereo audiophile kit. One hooks up powered speakers to the Magni 2 Uber's Preamp out's RCA jacks for L+R. The Modi is a PCM DAC, with L+R RCA outputs. You're going to have to  think this over some.


----------



## Crazy5miles

stand said:


> @Crazy5miles Your Logitech speakers are 5.1 speakers for surround sound, The stuff you are looking at in the thread is 2 channel stereo audiophile kit. One hooks up powered speakers to the Magni 2 Uber's Preamp out's RCA jacks for L+R. The Modi is a PCM DAC, with L+R RCA outputs. You're going to have to  think this over some.


 
  
 thanks Stan. I can't believe how i completely forgot that the z5500s are 5.1 speakers. guess i'm better off with the non-ubers and save the $100


----------



## headhog

Is the front led suppose to dim on the magni 2 when you plug the headphones in?
  
 Thanks


----------



## StanD

headhog said:


> Is the front led suppose to dim on the magni 2 when you plug the headphones in?
> 
> Thanks


 
 Only if you squint. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nope.


----------



## Sillyness

stand said:


> headhog said:
> 
> 
> > Is the front led suppose to dim on the magni 2 when you plug the headphones in?
> ...


 

 I've never seen it get any dimmer at any point while it's on.
  
 As an aside, I really love the clean, white LEDs that Schiit uses.


----------



## headhog

Also do you guys get any clipping sound when plugging the headphones in when the amp is on.
  
 I'm worried about my k702
  
 Should I return this amp?


----------



## tafens

headhog said:


> Also do you guys get any clipping sound when plugging the headphones in when the amp is on.




I get a light (depending on headphone sensitivity I guess) clicking/popping sound when the relay opens on power off and when it closes after power on (yeah, being lazy I leave them plugged in). Also, the clicking/popping is heard on insertion and removal of the headphone from the amp's connector. I've asked Schiit about this and they say it's normal, and that the click/pop when plugging is due to the TRS connector shorting out upon insertion/removal, an issue with the connector/plug's very design. Even so, better send them a mail and ask them about the specific sound you get.

No dimming of the LED when plugging/unplugging though. You may want to send them a mail about that as well.


----------



## headhog

tafens said:


> I get a light (depending on headphone sensitivity I guess) clicking/popping sound when the relay opens on power off and when it closes after power on (yeah, being lazy I leave them plugged in). Also, the clicking/popping is heard on insertion and removal of the headphone from the amp's connector. I've asked Schiit about this and they say it's normal, and that the click/pop when plugging is due to the TRS connector shorting out upon insertion/removal, an issue with the connector/plug's very design. Even so, better send them a mail and ask them about the specific sound you get.
> 
> No dimming of the LED when plugging/unplugging though. You may want to send them a mail about that as well.


 
  
 Thanks already send them a email about the dimming and clipping also told them I would like a new amp to try. 
  
 Will update on how it goes for me thanks again guys for the help!


----------



## headhog

here's a vid of the dimming http://tinypic.com/r/23sjdlj/8


----------



## G3ck0

Recently bought ATH-AD900x's and a Fiio e10k. Absolutely amazing... the headphones that is. The Fiio e10k barely seems to do anything, maybe minor but it's not a big difference. I'm running it on a high-end Retina Macbook Pro though, so it probably already has a decent DAC and amp. So, my question is, would this Schiit stack improve the sound noticeably? Everything I've read seems to point to yes, but then a lot of people said the e10k sounds amazing, but it barely does anything with my Macbook.


----------



## Assimilator702

g3ck0 said:


> Recently bought ATH-AD900x's and a Fiio e10k. Absolutely amazing... the headphones that is. The Fiio e10k barely seems to do anything, maybe minor but it's not a big difference. I'm running it on a high-end Retina Macbook Pro though, so it probably already has a decent DAC and amp. So, my question is, would this Schiit stack improve the sound noticeably? Everything I've read seems to point to yes, but then a lot of people said the e10k sounds amazing, but it barely does anything with my Macbook.


 
 Have you tried any other headphones through that setup and what type of files are you playing?


----------



## G3ck0

assimilator702 said:


> Have you tried any other headphones through that setup and what type of files are you playing?


 
  
 ATH-AD700's and CD's ripped as ALAC mainly. Someone on Reddit said they liked the e10k, until they got a Macbook Pro the same as mine and sold it as the difference was negligible.


----------



## Assimilator702

crazy5miles said:


> thanks Stan. I can't believe how i completely forgot that the z5500s are 5.1 speakers. guess i'm better off with the non-ubers and save the $100


 
 But for the improvements and features you get with the Uber models it's worth every penny.
  
 The Magni 2 UBER does put out a bit more juice and the Modi 2 Uber has all 3 digital inputs.
  
 That sounds like a win across the board in my book.


----------



## liraop

Hi guys, 

 Just bought my Magni 2 Uber. I'm planning to buy modi 2 u later, meanwhile I'll be using as source my E10K. 
 I have one question though... would it be safe to use MBP headphone out as source for Magni ?


----------



## headhog

Will be getting a new magni 2 soon Shiit service has been great!


----------



## CaveManta

Originally Posted by *liraop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> . . .would it be safe to use MBP headphone out as source for Magni ?


 
    Yes, it would be absolutely safe. You can(and should) leave the volume up around 80% on your Mac Book Pro and use the Magni's volume control to reach your listening level. This will assure that you get maximum dynamic range. However, it will drain your battery faster. But in terms of safety, you won't be able to damage your headphones or ears as long as you keep the Magni's volume at normal levels.
    Here is a Head-Fi thread where the subject is debated: http://www.head-fi.org/t/605183/high-volume-on-the-amp-and-low-volume-on-the-audio-player-or-vice-versa
 Some people suggest that higher than 80% volume will overload the source and cause clipping. On the other hand, lower than 80% will cause the most quiet sounds and loudest sounds to come closer together(lower dynamic range.)
  
    I have tested my Magni 2 Uber with a number of sources: Sony AV receivers, PCs, MP3 players, smart phones, etc. It works well with all of them, though receivers are slightly different as they output much more voltage. I usually keep my source volume at 100%, using Foobar2000 with WASAPI from my PCs. Fear not!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (The Magni has a relay that should protect you anyway.)
  
 On a different note, I took my Magni 2 Uber in for some X-rays yesterday. Here is the result:

 This thing is beautiful as Schiit! I'm glad I chose the Uber version, as a steel frame would have been a nightmare to get X-rays through.


----------



## liraop

cavemanta said:


> Yes, it would be absolutely safe. You can(and should) leave the volume up around 80% on your Mac Book Pro and use the Magni's volume control to reach your listening level. This will assure that you get maximum dynamic range. However, it will drain your battery faster. But in terms of safety, you won't be able to damage your headphones or ears as long as you keep the Magni's volume at normal levels.
> Here is a Head-Fi thread where the subject is debated: http://www.head-fi.org/t/605183/high-volume-on-the-amp-and-low-volume-on-the-audio-player-or-vice-versa
> Some people suggest that higher than 80% volume will overload the source and cause clipping. On the other hand, lower than 80% will cause the most quiet sounds and loudest sounds to come closer together(lower dynamic range.)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the reply! Very didactic


----------



## CaveManta

It's no problem. I get kinda carried away sometimes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Say, have you guys actually checked the temperature of your Magni 2 Ubers? I used an infrared thermometer and found that the outside of mine reached 113°F! It seems to get hottest near the stereo input.


----------



## inseconds99

How does the Magni 2 Uber pair with an HD 800? I believe I am going to sell/trade my X7 for a Magni 2 Uber and Modi 2 Uber, but before I do, I want to make sure that this pairing is effective and sounds good. Thanks in advance.


----------



## liraop

Holy schiit. Magni 2u on High Gain brought life to my DT770. It sounds better than ever! The bass is hitting deeper, stills tight and there's more detail in general.
  
 On X2 the story is a little different. The bass now is very very controlled. Sounds a little more open and more neutral overall but the improvement is not that noticeable as on DT770. 
  
 I'm using now MPB as source for Magni2u and it sounds better than the E10K I have.


----------



## roflcopter159

I realize this is a Schiit based thread and there may be some bias, but I figured some of you may know the answer to my question anyway.
  
 I'm thinking of getting the Modi 2 Uber to replace the DAC portion of my Aune T1. The main reason is to get optical/coax inputs so that I can also hook up my blu ray player and whatever else I might find down the road alongside my computer. Anyway, I was wondering if any of you know about or have tested/owned similarly priced dacs with all three of those inputs. I haven't really found anything and while I have no issues with the Modi 2 Uber, I want to make sure I'm considering all options before I buy. I really only have a budget of $150 or so. I plan on using this with a different amp down the road, but for now it would be used with my T1 amp.


----------



## liraop

Well, after one day with the amp, I think I have a problem. (I'll re-read the thread, though) 
 I have some kind of noise on the left channel. It's like a ground problem or interference. 
 The "ground-noise" problem also happens when touch the volume pot but I think that is expected. 
 They are all amp isolated problems. (by this I reduce the causes for power supply and amp).

 I'll wait and spend more time with it to see what happens.


----------



## JWolfe50

Will 598s benefit at all from amping? The only reason I could think of getting the dac is to reduce that background noise from my desktop..
  
 Would still be nice to get so I can upgrade later.


----------



## StanD

jwolfe50 said:


> Will 598s benefit at all from amping? The only reason I could think of getting the dac is to reduce that background noise from my desktop..
> 
> Would still be nice to get so I can upgrade later.


 
 Unless your source/phone/DAP is a weakling, the HD5x8 series of cans are so easy to drive thay really don't need an external amp.


----------



## Walderstorn

Even my e17 can drive the 598.


----------



## K_19

Question for those who have the Magni 2/Modi combo...
  
 Does Magni 2 also clip at high gain setting when used with 2V source like the O2/ODAC does?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## chuckwheat

k_19 said:


> Question for those who have the Magni 2/Modi combo...
> 
> Does Magni 2 also clip at high gain setting when used with 2V source like the O2/ODAC does?
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think so.... clip?


----------



## K_19

chuckwheat said:


> I don't think so.... clip?


 
  
 Basically what happens with the O2 when it is used with a DAC line voltage of 2V (such as the ODAC or most other standalone dedicated DACs)  is that it clips/audibly distorts at gain settings higher than 3.5x. Just wondering if high gain in the Magni 2 is the same when fed the line voltage such as the one from the Modi.


----------



## chuckwheat

k_19 said:


> Basically what happens with the O2 when it is used with a DAC line voltage of 2V (such as the ODAC or most other standalone dedicated DACs)  is that it clips/audibly distorts at gain settings higher than 3.5x. Just wondering if high gain in the Magni 2 is the same when fed the line voltage such as the one from the Modi.



With the 650s, I haven't heard any distortion or anything with the ubers


----------



## liraop

cavemanta said:


> (...) You can(and should) leave the volume up around 80% on your Mac Book Pro and use the Magni's volume control to reach your listening level. (...)


 
  
 I MUST thank you one more time! The MPB out is way better with micro details and soundstage than E10K's. The sound is more open and bass tighter. 
 It sounds SO FREAKING GOOD through Magni 2 Uber on my X2 and DT770. I can't barely describe it. I'm re-listening some records and I'm really blown away.
 Sound in general improved. Everything is smoothed and neutral. 
  
 The Fleet Foxes debut album sounds... incredibly real and vivid.  Dang. I need to sleeeeep but it sounds SO GOOD.


----------



## chuckwheat

liraop said:


> The Fleet Foxes debut album sounds... incredibly real and vivid.  Dang. I need to sleeeeep but it sounds SO GOOD.


 
 ooh which songs? I have that one 
  
 Edit: scratch that, it doesn't matter, they all sound incredibly real and vivid just as you said XD


----------



## illitirit

Hey guys I am pretty new to hi-fi audio and am interesting in purchasing the magni / modi due to seeing how great the reviews are for it.
  
  
 I dont know much about amps / dacs at the moment but all i really want to know is if I do end up purchasing the magni / modi will it make the bass through my headphones sound significantly better?
  
 I have a audio technica a900x headphone driven with sound blaster Zx sound card.


----------



## StanD

k_19 said:


> Question for those who have the Magni 2/Modi combo...
> 
> Does Magni 2 also clip at high gain setting when used with 2V source like the O2/ODAC does?
> 
> Thanks.


 
 It shouldn't be an issue with the Magni as that was due to a bad choice in the design of the O2/ODAC. It works fine with my Bifrost which is spec'd at a max out of 2 V RMS.


----------



## CaveManta

Originally Posted by *K_19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> [Clipping with sources greater than 2V RMS]


 
 I shall try this out, my good sir. Time to pump up the volume!
  
 Originally Posted by *liraop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> . . .The Fleet Foxes debut album sounds... incredibly real and vivid.  Dang. I need to sleeeeep but it sounds SO GOOD.


 
 It is no problemo. I'm glad you're enjoying it. But please get some sleep! Maybe I should try listening to The Fleet Foxes.


>


 Originally Posted by *illitirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> [Will Modi+Magni make A700X bass much better?]


 
 This is actually a tough question, because it depends very specifically on the headphone itself. The right amp will make a headphone sound as good as it should, but it won't make it sound great automatically. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The Magni 2 Uber is very neutral, so it leaves my Q701 sounding, well, neutral. There is no bass or treble emphasis, unlike what my Sony Receiver puts out. I actually prefer my Q701 from my receiver because it adds bass. But the sound is much more clean and fast from my Magni 2 Uber!


----------



## StanD

cavemanta said:


> : :
> sound as good as it should, but it won't make it sound great automatically.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Try some EQ to boost the sub bass.


----------



## CaveManta

Originally Posted by *StanD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Try some EQ to boost the sub bass.


 
 I should play around with the EQ. But then I get confused, wondering; Is this the right amount of EQ? Am I distorting the sound?
 I'll see what I can do. Maybe I could measure my receiver to see how much bass it's adding. Thanks for the tip XP.


----------



## Cla55clown

I'm very interested in getting a magni 2 über to upgrade my desktop rig. Will connect it to fiio e10 to be used as the dac. My question is: will the magni2u be enough power to adequately drive the Beyer DT880-250ohm? Or should I jump to something like the Asgard 2. Thanks


----------



## Mr Rick

cla55clown said:


> I'm very interested in getting a magni 2 über to upgrade my desktop rig. Will connect it to fiio e10 to be used as the dac. My question is: will the magni2u be enough power to adequately drive the Beyer DT880-250ohm? Or should I jump to something like the Asgard 2. Thanks


 
 The Magni 2 U will work just fine.


----------



## bikerboy94

Just pulled the trigger. Magni/Modi 2 Uber.


----------



## StanD

bikerboy94 said:


> Just pulled the trigger. Magni/Modi 2 Uber.


 
 Sweet, fun up ahead for you. They really sound fantastic, deal of the centuary. Despite the urge for new toys, you might not need to get anything else unless you get an exotic headphone like an HE-6 that requires an inordinate amount of juice.


----------



## bikerboy94

stand said:


> Sweet, fun up ahead for you. They really sound fantastic, deal of the centuary. Despite the urge for new toys, you might not need to get anything else unless you get an exotic headphone like an HE-6 that requires an inordinate amount of juice.


 

 Agreed. At this point anything else just spending money.


----------



## StanD

bikerboy94 said:


> Agreed. At this point anything else just spending money.


 
 The head-fi elite just removed you from their Christmas card list.


----------



## bikerboy94

stand said:


> The head-fi elite just removed you from their Christmas card list.


 

 I'll be losing sleep over that. Spending all that extra money on music.


----------



## StanD

bikerboy94 said:


> I'll be losing sleep over that. Spending all that extra money on music.


 
 Now that's something that you will really be able to appreciate, esecially with your new Schiit and that HD600.


----------



## liraop

Okay, now I can state something. 
  
 4 days with my magni2uber and I'm concern about the problem I've stated on a previous post. 
 There is some kind of noise, on the left channel, when using High Gain settings. It's like something is causing interference.
 I've changed the sources and removed the RCA cable. The noise stands. It's noticeable when there is no music playing. 
 I cant say if there is noise when I use Low Gain since I can't really listen. I hope it doesn't. 
  
 My phones are all low impedance. 
  
 Did anyone experience similar problems ?


----------



## StanD

liraop said:


> Okay, now I can state something.
> 
> 4 days with my magni2uber and I'm concern about the problem I've stated on a previous post.
> There is some kind of noise, on the left channel, when using High Gain settings. It's like something is causing interference.
> ...


 
 Contact Schiit for service, something isn't right. Removing the RCA cable means that there is no input, nothing plugged into the Magni's inputs.


----------



## bikerboy94

My Schiit will be here Monday. The 600s can hardly sit still. Now I have to break it to my girlfriend.


----------



## StanD

bikerboy94 said:


> My Schiit will be here Monday. The 600s can hardly sit still. Now I have to break it to my girlfriend.


 
 Is she a redhead named Peg?


----------



## bikerboy94

stand said:


> Is she a redhead named Peg?


 

 Good one. I wish. I could prob out run her with the SHOES she wares.


----------



## StanD

bikerboy94 said:


> Good one. I wish. I could prob out run her with the SHOES she wares.


 
 This is her last weekend with you, next week your Schiit is going to be chained to that HD600.


----------



## headhog

So I finally got the new magni 2 uber and i'm still getting a dimming from the led when inserting the headphone plug not sure whats causing it tried different outlets in my house with the same results. I'm keeping the amp the reason why is at least i'm not getting a severe clipping sound from the headphones when removing them. The imbalance at low volume is not to my liking so far i've only tried a pair of sony 7506 later this evening I will try my dt 770 pro and k702 I feel like the imbalance wasn't this bad on the first unit that was given to me will give the amp a bit more time to see how it goes..hear how it goes


----------



## K_19

headhog said:


> So I finally got the new magni 2 uber and i'm still getting a dimming from the led when inserting the headphone plug not sure whats causing it tried different outlets in my house with the same results. I'm keeping the amp the reason why is at least i'm not getting a severe clipping sound from the headphones when removing them. The imbalance at low volume is not to my liking so far i've only tried a pair of sony 7506 later this evening I will try my dt 770 pro and k702 I feel like the imbalance wasn't this bad on the first unit that was given to me will give the amp a bit more time to see how it goes..hear how it goes


 
  
 What is your source and what is the gain levels you're using them at? Even with line level sources I'd think that on low gain (which is only 1.5x gain) the volume knob would be easily past the typical channel imbalance zone (lower than 9'o clock)... if you're getting audible channel imbalance past that there's definitely something wrong with your amp.


----------



## OperatorPerry

Can someone comment on ODAC vs Modi 2 Uber?  I want to buy a new DAC to use with my stereo system.
  
 Thanks


----------



## CaveManta

Originally Posted by *OperatorPerry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Can someone comment on ODAC vs Modi 2 Uber?


 
    The ODAC is lacking when it comes to digital inputs. There is no ODAC that has both optical and USB inputs, so you have to choose between the two. Actually, I can't even find the ODAC Optical anymore!
 In contrast, the Modi 2 Uber has USB, optical, and coaxial inputs. This makes it an all-in-one kind of machine. To top it off, it supports 24/192 output as opposed to the ODAC's 24/96 maximum. Go for Modi 2 Uber!
  
 In other news, the Magni 2 Uber is purdy in the dark.


----------



## OperatorPerry

cavemanta said:


> The ODAC is lacking when it comes to digital inputs. There is no ODAC that has both optical and USB inputs, so you have to choose between the two. Actually, I can't even find the ODAC Optical anymore!
> In contrast, the Modi 2 Uber has USB, optical, and coaxial inputs. This makes it an all-in-one kind of machine. To top it off, it supports 24/192 output as opposed to the ODAC's 24/96 maximum. Go for Modi 2 Uber!
> 
> In other news, the Magni 2 Uber is purdy in the dark.


 
  

 Thank you for the reply.  However, I am looking for a sound quality/performance comparison between the ODAC and Modi 2 Uber.
  
 If someone can provide a comparison along those lines, I will be greatly appreciative.
  
 Thanks


----------



## headhog

k_19 said:


> What is your source and what is the gain levels you're using them at? Even with line level sources I'd think that on low gain (which is only 1.5x gain) the volume knob would be easily past the typical channel imbalance zone (lower than 9'o clock)... if you're getting audible channel imbalance past that there's definitely something wrong with your amp.


 
  
 Nowhere near that I think it's just my hearing it's very loud for me between 7 and 8 just my old ears I once was a very stupid teen. I have the amp on high it definitely does a better job at driving the dt 770 pro speaking of which having it on high will not dim the led when inserting the headphone plug funny noone here mentioned it? Very happy with the amp just whish I could get a full sound at a lower volume but it's acceptable and with old recordings it's not really even an issue. Anyone who is getting the amp congrats expect a very engaging sound.  
  
 Here's a pic


----------



## tafens

headhog said:


> I have the amp on high it definitely does a better job at driving the dt 770 pro speaking of which having it on high will not dim the led when inserting the headphone plug funny noone here mentioned it?




Strange, I have minne on low gain and the LED light does not dim for me when plugging/unplugging the headphones. 

 haven't tried putting it high gain at all yet though. Would be way too loud, I'm listening at 8-9 o'clock as it is.. my cans are pretty easy to drive.


----------



## headhog

tafens said:


> Strange, I have minne on low gain and the LED light does not dim for me when plugging/unplugging the headphones.
> 
> haven't tried putting it high gain at all yet though. Would be way too loud, I'm listening at 8-9 o'clock as it is.. my cans are pretty easy to drive.


 
  
 That is strange have you tried something with a higher impedance? Yep can't imagine listening to this amp or any other amp for that matter anywhere near 12.


----------



## tafens

headhog said:


> That is strange have you tried something with a higher impedance?




No, the only headphones I've tried are my 120 ohms HD590s. Only other I have currently are the Apple ear pods (23 ohms), I'll try those and see if they dim the LED. I can't do that until Monday though, as the M&Ms are at my office desk.


----------



## pearljam50000

How close is the Magni 2 UBER to ASGARD 2?


----------



## StanD

pearljam50000 said:


> How close is the Magni 2 UBER to ASGARD 2?


 
 In what regard? They sound very much alike. The Asgard 2 is warmer...to the touch.


----------



## pearljam50000

SQ wise...
 Thanks.


----------



## StanD

pearljam50000 said:


> SQ wise...
> Thanks.


 
 The M/M Uber stack is both versatile and sounds great. One would be hard pressed to tell the slightest difference with something selling many times the price. Of course there are the audiophile elite that can hear things that noboidy else can.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wouldn't worry about that choir.


----------



## headhog

tafens said:


> No, the only headphones I've tried are my 120 ohms HD590s. Only other I have currently are the Apple ear pods (23 ohms), I'll try those and see if they dim the LED. I can't do that until Monday though, as the M&Ms are at my office desk.


 
  
 It's cool no need to go out of your way for that i'm sure yours functions properly I did try mine with some low impedance headphones heck even tried with just the adaptor plug by it self all the same result.
  
 After another day of listening I found the high gain setting to overbearing went back to low.


----------



## sovereign

I wanted to use the optical output from a Samsung H5203 LED TV to the Modi 2 Uber. Using the Amazon Instant Video 5.1 signal output produces this:

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8zyTNFJsvY[/VIDEO]

Is the Modi 2 Uber not capable of converting the output from Samsung LED TVs?


----------



## StanD

sovereign said:


> I wanted to use the optical output from a Samsung H5203 LED TV to the Modi 2 Uber. Using the Amazon Instant Video 5.1 signal output produces this:
> 
> Is the Modi 2 Uber not capable of converting the output from Samsung LED TVs?


 
 The Modi and similar DACs are for Stereo PCM. See if you have a setting on your TV that complies with this.


----------



## sovereign

stand said:


> The Modi and similar DACs are for Stereo PCM. See if you have a setting on your TV that complies with this.




It is set to PCM.


----------



## StanD

sovereign said:


> It is set to PCM.


 
 Maybe you have to turn off all of the surround effects and go through all of the settings.


----------



## sovereign

stand said:


> Maybe you have to turn off all of the surround effects and go through all of the settings.




All effects are off. Set to PCM. Already been through the settings. Has anyone been able to utilize the optical output of a TV with the Modi 2?


----------



## Mr Rick

sovereign said:


> I wanted to use the optical output from a Samsung H5203 LED TV to the Modi 2 Uber. Using the Amazon Instant Video 5.1 signal output produces this:
> 
> Is the Modi 2 Uber not capable of converting the output from Samsung LED TVs?


 
 That is the sound I hear when trying to listen to the audio and trying to watch a DVD playing on my DVD / CD. player. 
  
 The audio is fine on the optical output when playing CDs.


----------



## sovereign

mr rick said:


> That is the sound I hear when trying to listen to the audio and trying to watch a DVD playing on my DVD / CD. player.
> 
> The audio is fine on the optical output when playing CDs.


 

 Pulled out a Blu Ray player and confirmed the same. So the Modi cannot convert any audio from a video source?


----------



## Mr Rick

sovereign said:


> Pulled out a Blu Ray player and confirmed the same. So the Modi cannot convert any audio from a video source?


 
  
 I'm no expert, but it would appear that more then digitized audio comes out of the optical output when playing a DVD.


----------



## Baldr

I use one Samsung and one Phillips blu-ray player for cd transports in my home systems --
 No problems with 2 channel playback on any of the Schiit DACs as long as digital out is set to PCM on the blu-ray players.
 Please note the players both sport coax digi out.


----------



## sovereign

baldr said:


> I use one Samsung and one Phillips blu-ray player for cd transports in my home systems --
> No problems with 2 channel playback on any of the Schiit DACs as long as digital out is set to PCM on the blu-ray players.
> Please note the players both sport coax digi out.


 

 "CD transports?" So you do not use them for watching video with the audio signal converted by the Schiit DAC?


----------



## Baldr

Not as the norm; however, I can confirm that either transport will output PCM from movies (DVD or Blu-ray) as a source when accordingly set.


----------



## tafens

headhog said:


> tafens said:
> 
> 
> > No, the only headphones I've tried are my 120 ohms HD590s. Only other I have currently are the Apple ear pods (23 ohms), I'll try those and see if they dim the LED. I can't do that until Monday though, as the M&Ms are at my office desk.
> ...


 
 No problem at all, I have the ear pods with me anyway and the needed adapter (1/4"->1/8" TRS) on hand as well.
 Just tried it, no dimming.
  
 I just had a thought though, have you tried unplugging everything from the Magni except power? Does the LED dim then when you plug/unplug? If it doesn't, there might be some kind of ground issue. Maybe a bit far-fetched, as it would need to follow the connection from the computer to the Modi through the USB and then via the RCAs to the Magni, but grounding issues can cause all kinds of strange behaviours..


----------



## bikerboy94

Does anyone here use a long USB cable system for there Uber? If so are there any issues with it. For cable management reasons I will need about a 28 foot run from laptop to nightstand. I plan on using a 16Ft repeater extension USB cable combined with a standard 15Ft USB cable. Will this be a useable setup for the Uber? Thanks for any help.


----------



## headhog

tafens said:


> No problem at all, I have the ear pods with me anyway and the needed adapter (1/4"->1/8" TRS) on hand as well.
> Just tried it, no dimming.
> 
> I just had a thought though, have you tried unplugging everything from the Magni except power? Does the LED dim then when you plug/unplug? If it doesn't, there might be some kind of ground issue. Maybe a bit far-fetched, as it would need to follow the connection from the computer to the Modi through the USB and then via the RCAs to the Magni, but grounding issues can cause all kinds of strange behaviours..


 
  
 Thanks appreciate the help but unfortunately it's still dimming. I did send schiit an email that i'm still having the same issue with the new amp they send me just waiting for a reply.


----------



## StanD

bikerboy94 said:


> Does anyone here use a long USB cable system for there Uber? If so are there any issues with it. For cable management reasons I will need about a 28 foot run from laptop to nightstand. I plan on using a 16Ft repeater extension USB cable combined with a standard 15Ft USB cable. Will this be a useable setup for the Uber? Thanks for any help.


 
 By repeater do you mean something with active ciruitry? You can be our lab rat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 How about optical? Is that an option in your hookup?
 Today is delivery day.


----------



## bikerboy94

It would be this cable plus a standard.
  
 http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030312&p_id=8751&seq=1&format=2
 In the reviews some said they used it for a DAC and it worked but they didn't say what equipment was.
  
 Coming today I'm chomping at the bit waiting.


----------



## StanD

bikerboy94 said:


> It would be this cable plus a standard.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030312&p_id=8751&seq=1&format=2
> In the reviews some said they used it for a DAC and it worked but they didn't say what equipment was.
> ...


 
 Looks feasible and it isn't priced from outer space.


----------



## bikerboy94

stand said:


> Looks feasible and it isn't priced from outer space.


 

 Well I will prob be trying it. As you say for the price worth it. I think I have a short cable to try with my laptop to see how it all works out. I plan on using my X3 COAX out for source. But laptop would be nice if it works with long cable.


----------



## bikerboy94

My Schiit has arrived. It's all set up and I'm ready to pull the handle.


----------



## StanD

bikerboy94 said:


> My Schiit has arrived. It's all set up and I'm ready to pull the handle.


 
 Don't forget, the handle is on back.


----------



## tafens

headhog said:


> Thanks appreciate the help but unfortunately it's still dimming. I did send schiit an email that i'm still having the same issue with the new amp they send me just waiting for a reply.




I hope it all works out for you


----------



## bikerboy94

tafens said:


> I hope it all works out for you


 

 All seems to be working just fine no dimming issue so far. Sound really sweet right out of the box with the Fiio X3 and HD600s. On high gain 9 or 10 o'clock plenty loud for me. I think me likey.


----------



## liraop

Updating the thread about my recent issue with magni2u. I've emailed schiit and after a series of emails with Nick, they proposed me to make a return/exchange. 
  
 They were very supportive.


----------



## bikerboy94

liraop said:


> Updating the thread about my recent issue with magni2u. I've emailed schiit and after a series of emails with Nick, they proposed me to make a return/exchange.
> 
> They were very supportive.


 

 I think they are very customer friendly. I ordered mine last Thur with 2day shipping and they sent a E-mail letting me know it would be there Mon. They offered me a Sat delivery date if I wanted for $20 extra for shipping if I contacted them by noon. I'm sure the shipping company would see every penny of the $20. Not many places give you that kind of service.


----------



## bikerboy94

Working and sounding great with headphones hi and low ohms no low level channel imbalance. IEM's working fine with adapters and extension cable. Now if everything works out with hooking it to laptop I'll be a happy man. But that's for tomorrow.


----------



## bikerboy94

I think I'm officially a new Schiit head.


----------



## Walderstorn

Eheh if u are happy with it thats all that matters.


----------



## bgentry

cavemanta said:


> You can(and should) leave the volume up around 80% on your Mac Book Pro and use the Magni's volume control to reach your listening level. This will assure that you get maximum dynamic range. However, it will drain your battery faster.


 
  
 For sources like portable players, car stereos, mixing boards, and anything else that has gain greater than 1.0, setting the output level to 75% is normal advice, and it's a good place to start.  It will normally keep your source from clipping which makes nasty noises when it happens.
  
 But for computers, this advice is incorrect.  Computers generally do not have gain built in to their drivers.  So setting system volume controls to 100% normally just results in a passthrough of the sound.  No gain is applied and the signal is not reduced.  It just goes through as is.
  
 I've tested this on my Macbook Pro by producing a full scale sine wave at 220Hz and playing it back from Audacity and JRiver.  Both played back a pure unaltered tone.  To test further, I amplified this full scale signal by a litle more than 1 dB, which produced clipping that I could see in the waveform.  Then I played it and it sounded "funny".  like two tones.  Because it was relatively severely clipped.
  
 Note that the system volume and volumes of the media players were set to full for this entire test.
  
 So, for the MBP, and every other computer I've experimented with, you can set the system volume to 100% and get a full signal with no clipping and no alteration or digital reduction.  Digital reduction *can* introduce sonic problems in some operating systems.  I like to have it at 100% as much as possible to eliminate any potential problems.
  
 Brian.


----------



## starfly

Magni 2 Uber is on the way! My first desktop amp  I will initially be pairing it with my E07K to function as a DAC. Will probably get  Modi 2 Uber down the road to complete the setup.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Do any of you have comparisons on the Magni 2U vs the O2 (Also Modi 2U vs ODAC)? I have a HiFiMan HE-400i, powered speakers (that don't have volume control), and a Shure SE215SPE. My questions are whether the RCA pre-amp outputs are controlled via the volume pot as well, and if it'll drive my HE-400i well, being able to power the SE215SPE without buzz and a decent noise floor would be icing on the cake. And on the Modi 2U allow just pure RCA pass through?
Thanks for any feedback,
Mark


----------



## dorino

bikerboy94 said:


> Does anyone here use a long USB cable system for there Uber? If so are there any issues with it. For cable management reasons I will need about a 28 foot run from laptop to nightstand. I plan on using a 16Ft repeater extension USB cable combined with a standard 15Ft USB cable. Will this be a useable setup for the Uber? Thanks for any help.


 

 I can't think of any reasons there'd be problems. If it doesn't work, you spent five bucks at Monoprice. Just skip Starbucks for a day and it's as if nothing happened. Plus, it's a USB extension cable. You'll find something to do with it someday.


----------



## dorino

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Do any of you have comparisons on the Magni 2U vs the O2 (Also Modi 2U vs ODAC)? I have a HiFiMan HE-400i, powered speakers (that don't have volume control), and a Shure SE215SPE. My questions are whether the RCA pre-amp outputs are controlled via the volume pot as well, and if it'll drive my HE-400i well, being able to power the SE215SPE without buzz and a decent noise floor would be icing on the cake. And on the Modi 2U allow just pure RCA pass through?
> Thanks for any feedback,
> Mark


 

 I'll do some simple comparisons as far as the amps go, I hope. Everything I've read says theyre very similar, both in price and performance. ODAC/Modi seem to be regarded similarly as well, though I don't own an ODAC so I won't be able to speak to that.


----------



## bikerboy94

dorino said:


> I can't think of any reasons there'd be problems. If it doesn't work, you spent five bucks at Monoprice. Just skip Starbucks for a day and it's as if nothing happened. Plus, it's a USB extension cable. You'll find something to do with it someday.


 

 I did order it today. I talked with Schiit they said I would have to try it. They officially say 2 meters max. For $15 bucks shipped worth a try.


----------



## dorino

bikerboy94 said:


> I did order it today. I talked with Schiit they said I would have to try it. They officially say 2 meters max. For $15 bucks shipped worth a try.


 

 Especially considering it's hardly a specialty cable. Like I said, I doubt it'll go to waste in the long run.


----------



## bikerboy94

dorino said:


> Especially considering it's hardly a specialty cable. Like I said, I doubt it'll go to waste in the long run.


 

 Long run no pun intend I'm sure LOL I'm pretty sure it will work. The repeater cable supposedly keeps signal at full power.


----------



## StanD

bikerboy94 said:


> Long run no pun intend I'm sure LOL I'm pretty sure it will work. The repeater cable supposedly keeps signal at full power.


 
 There is a risk of a ground loop. Although if you have an M/M stack there isn't a ground connection to the power plug. Does your source have an optical SPDIF output?


----------



## bikerboy94

stand said:


> There is a risk of a ground loop. Although if you have an M/M stack there isn't a ground connection to the power plug. Does your source have an optical SPDIF output?


 

 No just usb and 3.5mm jack.


----------



## StanD

bikerboy94 said:


> No just usb and 3.5mm jack.


 
 If you get noise due to a ground loop, you may have to pick up a USB Isolator, this is not the same as a Schiit Wyrd. You'll have to cross that bridge only if you come to it.


----------



## dorino

Well, schiit. That's 300 bucks down the drain.
  
 Order's placed.


----------



## headhog

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Do any of you have comparisons on the Magni 2U vs the O2 (Also Modi 2U vs ODAC)? I have a HiFiMan HE-400i, powered speakers (that don't have volume control), and a Shure SE215SPE. My questions are whether the RCA pre-amp outputs are controlled via the volume pot as well, and if it'll drive my HE-400i well, being able to power the SE215SPE without buzz and a decent noise floor would be icing on the cake. And on the Modi 2U allow just pure RCA pass through?
> Thanks for any feedback,
> Mark


 
  
 Can't speak on the DACS but I can give some of thoughts on the amps they both have a very engaging sound where they differ for me is the gain the Magni has a gain of 1.5 lo and or 6 high the O2 has 2.5 lo and 6.5 high which is the standard but I have custom O2 from jds with a gain of 1.0 lo and 2.5 high. With the O2 i'm better able to enjoy at very low vol or high with the Magni 2 I wasn't able to get satisfactory low listening level also the O2 has a much more smoother precise potentiometer. Just personal preference on gain for me other then that there both fine amps.


----------



## OperatorPerry

Quick question, if I use the Modi 2 Uber, is the Wyrd unnecessary?


----------



## RickB

operatorperry said:


> Quick question, if I use the Modi 2 Uber, is the Wyrd unnecessary?


 
  
 I find using Wyrd with Modi 2U results in some improvement, but not as pronounced as when using it with Modi 1.


----------



## OperatorPerry

rickb said:


> I find using Wyrd with Modi 2U results in some improvement, but not as pronounced as when using it with Modi 1.


 
  
 Okay, and you use the AC adapter with the Modi 2U, whereas the Modi 1 does not use an AC adapter?


----------



## RickB

operatorperry said:


> Okay, and you use the AC adapter with the Modi 2U, whereas the Modi 1 does not use an AC adapter?


 
  
 Yes, that's correct.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Okay, so on the magni 2u, are the pre-amp outputs controlled via the volume knob? Also, if I have headphones plugged in, will it output to just the headphones, or to the headphones and the speakers?


----------



## StanD

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Okay, so on the magni 2u, are the pre-amp outputs controlled via the volume knob? Also, if I have headphones plugged in, will it output to just the headphones, or to the headphones and the speakers?


 
 One at a time. Unplug your headphones and the preamp out gets the music. Plug in the headphones and the preamp out goes silent. Yes the volume knob controls the volume of the preamp out.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

stand said:


> One at a time. Unplug your headphones and the preamp out gets the music. Plug in the headphones and the preamp out goes silent. Yes the volume knob controls the volume of the preamp out.


Holy Schiit this is exactly what I want, exactly. Also, how does the volume knob do at low volumes? I had the Magni 1 and it had horrible channel imbalance.


----------



## bikerboy94

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Holy Schiit this is exactly what I want, exactly. Also, how does the volume knob do at low volumes? I had the Magni 1 and it had horrible channel imbalance.


 

 No imbalance on mine with HP or IEMs. Hi or low gain any vol is all good.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

bikerboy94 said:


> No imbalance on mine with HP or IEMs. Hi or low gain any vol is all good.


Cool thanks!


----------



## dorino

bikerboy94 said:


> No imbalance on mine with HP or IEMs. Hi or low gain any vol is all good.


 

 This seems to vary. I'll check when I get mine, but I know other people have reported having normal levels of imbalance (for these kind of amps).
  
 Officially, Schiit says that they expect imbalance, but that it shouldn't persist above 8 o'clock.


----------



## JakiChan

liraop said:


> I MUST thank you one more time! The MPB out is way better with micro details and soundstage than E10K's. The sound is more open and bass tighter.
> It sounds SO FREAKING GOOD through Magni 2 Uber on my X2 and DT770. I can't barely describe it. I'm re-listening some records and I'm really blown away.
> Sound in general improved. Everything is smoothed and neutral.


 
  
 Interesting.  That makes me wonder if a dedicated DAC is needed with a MacBook Pro?  I was considering ordering a Magni/Modi combo, but I also wonder if I'll hear the difference of the DAC...


----------



## liraop

jakichan said:


> Interesting.  That makes me wonder if a dedicated DAC is needed with a MacBook Pro?  I was considering ordering a Magni/Modi combo, but I also wonder if I'll hear the difference of the DAC...




I would say yes. I felt the difference changing from E10K, which is a warm device with a narrow soundstage and highs not that detailed. I'm pretty sure that modi2 will give you more air and detail.


----------



## kandi

Hi,
 i have a question regarding Shiit Stuff (obviously).
 First of all i'm new to the whole DAC, AMP, Desktop Monitor thing. My Setup consists of an ESI Prodigy and a dt 770 pro. So no fancy external boxes yet 
  
 I wanted to buy the ****stack with the normal Magni and Modi to improve my listening experience. But i came across the situation that I may want to buy speakers sometime, so i need to think of an solution before just wasting money and being disappointed.
  
 If i want to use speakers and heaphones should i buy the Magni Uber and connect the speakers to the preamps or should i buy the SYS and the normal Magni instead?
  
  
  
*tl,dr:   Modi ---->Magni Uber ----->speakers+headphones or Modi----->SYS----->Speakers and Modi------>Magni------>Heaphones*
  
 Because the price would be similar and i would use the 50 Dollars for either Uber or SYS.
  
  
 and would i need active speakers for the uber preamp and the sys? 
  
  
 thanks in advance and please excuse my school english


----------



## RickB

kandi said:


> Hi,
> i have a question regarding Shiit Stuff (obviously).
> First of all i'm new to the whole DAC, AMP, Desktop Monitor thing. My Setup consists of an ESI Prodigy and a dt 770 pro. So no fancy external boxes yet
> 
> ...


 
  
 You would have a more compact setup if you went with the Magni 2 Uber. You would also have one less potential point of failure.
  
 You would need powered speakers.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

kandi said:


> Hi,
> i have a question regarding Shiit Stuff (obviously).
> First of all i'm new to the whole DAC, AMP, Desktop Monitor thing. My Setup consists of an ESI Prodigy and a dt 770 pro. So no fancy external boxes yet
> 
> ...


Get the Magni 2 Uber, it's a little better of an amp as well, one box instead of 2 also, you need powered speakers or a speaker amp + regular speakers.


----------



## kandi

ok thanks. Didnt want to have three devices if i could have 2 
 as you said, one less potential point of failure and if the quality is similar or even slighty better its clear which to choose.


----------



## dorino

Got my shipping notification today.


----------



## Ali-Pacha

I have a Marantz CD6003, a PC and a PS3 next to my Earspeakers rig (Stax cans + SRM-727).
 I'm considering a Modi 2 uber to concentrate all these sources, and maybe make some room : getting rid of my big old Yamaha speaker amp (with a class-d something) and selling the CD6003 as I'll be able to use the PS3 as a transport...is it a right choice ?
  
 Ali


----------



## yearsofwisdom

I plan on getting the Uber Stack for my HD600's. Right now, powering them off a Samsung Galaxy S4. Will the sound improvement be dramatic? And what cables do I need to get assuming I use a laptop/desktop?


----------



## liraop

liraop said:


> Updating the thread about my recent issue with magni2u. I've emailed schiit and after a series of emails with Nick, they proposed me to make a return/exchange.
> 
> They were very supportive.




I've returned mag2u and minutes later schiit sent my replacement!!!!!

Amazing customer service. Highly recommended.


----------



## dorino

According to FedEx, my stuff should be here Wednesday.


----------



## pearljam50000

Is there any reason to choose Asgarsd 2 over Magni 2 uber? Especially considering the price difference.


----------



## StanD

pearljam50000 said:


> Is there any reason to choose Asgarsd 2 over Magni 2 uber? Especially considering the price difference.


 
 To keep your hands warm?


----------



## pearljam50000

That's always a plus (;


----------



## StanD

pearljam50000 said:


> That's always a plus (;


 
 Either one of these amps has a flat FR and distortion levels far below human JDD (Just Detectable Distortion).


----------



## pearljam50000

If all of their amps sound the same, why do they sell different models? Now i'm confused


----------



## StanD

pearljam50000 said:


> If all of their amps sound the same, why do they sell different models? Now i'm confused


 
 Because some people believe that they sound different, despite the flat FR and distortion levels that are lower than we can percieve. If there's a market, one has to make products for it and try not to get in the way of customers, or go hungry. So there's enough product to go around for whatever one believes.
 There are certain amps geared to headphones of higher impedances, e.g., Valhalla 2.


----------



## inseconds99

stand said:


> Because some people believe that they sound different, despite the flat FR and distortion levels that are lower than we can percieve. If there's a market, one has to make products for it and try not to get in the way of customers, or go hungry. So there's enough product to go around for whatever one believes.
> There are certain amps geared to headphones of higher impedances, e.g., Valhalla 2.




Quoted for truth!


----------



## Hardwired

pearljam50000 said:


> Is there any reason to choose Asgarsd 2 over Magni 2 uber? Especially considering the price difference.


 
  
 Well, I'll chime in on this since I have both. I listen to the Magni 2 Uber at work, and the Asgard 2 at home, both with the same headphones. Despite all the measured evidence to the contrary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have convinced myself I hear just a touch deeper bass and a slightly wider soundstage out of the Asgard, with a bit more imagined detail as well. Is it worth the extra money for that? That probably depends on if your ears and/or headphones are capable of hearing the difference (or your brain can convince you of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) between the Asgard and the Magni, or if you even care.
  
 The Magni 2 Uber is a sweet little amp for the price. I was using a 2007 vintage Headroom Micro Amp at work and the width of the soundstage doubled from the Micro to the Magni. It was that much of an improvement.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Technically the Magni 2 Uber has better specs and power output than the Asgard 2 according to the website, that's weird.


----------



## StanD

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Technically the Magni 2 Uber has better specs and power output than the Asgard 2 according to the website, that's weird.


 
 Except at higher impedances. If you do DB calculations it's nothing to worry about.
 The distortion levels of either amp are far below human perception.
 So, we can spend more time enjoying music and less time fretting over this.


----------



## roflcopter159

Modi 2 Uber should be here sometime within the next week or so. Pretty excited


----------



## gopanthersgo1

stand said:


> Except at higher impedances. If you do DB calculations it's nothing to worry about.
> The distortion levels of either amp are far below human perception.
> So, we can spend more time enjoying music and less time fretting over this.


Oh I'm just fretting cause I'm wanting to buy one lol, which do you think would drove the HE-400i better?


----------



## dorino

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Oh I'm just fretting cause I'm wanting to buy one lol, which do you think would drove the HE-400i better?


 

 I think both would drive it as much as it needs to be, looking at the specs.


----------



## StanD

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Oh I'm just fretting cause I'm wanting to buy one lol, which do you think would drove the HE-400i better?


 
 I have a Magni and an Asgard 2. Both can drive my HE-500's beautifully. The HE-400i is 4dB/mW more sensitive the the HE-500 so that's easier to drive.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I'm even thinking of the Valhalla lol, opinions on that?


----------



## dorino

gopanthersgo1 said:


> I'm even thinking of the Valhalla lol, opinions on that?


 

 It costs more money. If you want to spend a bunch of money, get the Lyr 2. You don't need to spend a bunch of money, though.


----------



## StanD

gopanthersgo1 said:


> I'm even thinking of the Valhalla lol, opinions on that?


 
 That's really geared towards high impedance headphones. Although the new model can drive low impedance but without enough power for a planar like the HE-400i. You can get the Modi 2 Uber and save a bundle of cash for partying or whatever you like to do.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Oh yeah I'd get the modi 2 Uber for sure. Just trying to find a nice amp that will stay with me for a long time.


----------



## StanD

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Oh yeah I'd get the modi 2 Uber for sure. Just trying to find a nice amp that will stay with me for a long time.


 
 I misstyped, I should have said, "You can get the Magni 2 Uber and save a bundle of cash for partying or whatever you like to do."
 That little amp can drive a lot of stuff and is built well.


----------



## nlg550

Hey guys!
  
 I looking to buy the Magni 2 and the Modi 2 for my HD598`s. It will be my first external DAC/AMP, so I`m a little undecided and have some questions. Do think is will be a good upgrade from my onboard audio (ALC892)? Also, how the Magni2/Modi2 compare with something cheaper, like the Fiio e10k or even the Audioengine D1?
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Walderstorn

Im an amateur like you but since we have the same sennheiser and onboard audio i can tell you that even i can tell the difference between using the realtek and my fiio e17 so you will definitely find sound difference (better).


----------



## nlg550

walderstorn said:


> Im an amateur like you but since we have the same sennheiser and onboard audio i can tell you that even i can tell the difference between using the realtek and my fiio e17 so you will definitely find sound difference (better).


 

 Awesome


----------



## bikerboy94

nlg550 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I looking to buy the Magni 2 and the Modi 2 for my HD598`s. It will be my first external DAC/AMP, so I`m a little undecided and have some questions. Do think is will be a good upgrade from my onboard audio (ALC892)? Also, how the Magni2/Modi2 compare with something cheaper, like the Fiio e10k or even the Audioengine D1?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
 I bought the Uber stack hoping for a little upgrade from my Fiio E12. The difference is jaw dropping.


----------



## jaywillin

bikerboy94 said:


> I bought the Uber stack hoping for a little upgrade from my Fiio E12. The difference is jaw dropping.


 
 and the fiio stuff is pretty good !
 love your avatar by the way !


----------



## nlg550

So the M2/M2 stack will be my first AMP/DAC then. Now, I`m pretty exciting to hear what this combo sounds like


----------



## bikerboy94

nlg550 said:


> So the M2/M2 stack will be my first AMP/DAC then. Now, I`m pretty exciting to hear what this combo sounds like


 

 I'm sure you will love it I was BLOWN away by it.


----------



## liraop

nlg550 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I looking to buy the Magni 2 and the Modi 2 for my HD598`s. It will be my first external DAC/AMP, so I`m a little undecided and have some questions. Do think is will be a good upgrade from my onboard audio (ALC892)? Also, how the Magni2/Modi2 compare with something cheaper, like the Fiio e10k or even the Audioengine D1?
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Magni2u is a major upgrade from e10k. Everything here sounds better, in any aspect.
I'm pretty sure modi2u will sound better than e10k's dac but I'm not quite sure if it will worth to you. If I would you, I would certainly go with schiit stack.


----------



## dorino

It's hardly bad (the modi/magni stack), based on all I've read. I'm planning to stick with the Magni 2 Uber until I can get a Lyr 2, and I don't think I'll upgrade the Modi 2 Uber for a long time. I think the Bifrost will probably be the thing that'll replace it. It'll be a long time, though, I imagine.


----------



## liraop

liraop said:


> I've returned mag2u and minutes later schiit sent my replacement!!!!!
> 
> Amazing customer service. Highly recommended.


 
  
 Well, my replacement arrived. And.. I now really understand that the other unit was malfunctioning. 
 What was good is EVEN better. I don't have any clicks or pops when turning on, no "ground static" noise when touching. 
  
 Wonderful sounding. Geez SO HAPPY. 
 Thank you, schiit!


----------



## sparkofinsanity

When I auditioned the EL-8 (open) I got the question which amp I used at home. My answer – the Schiit stack – made the guy chuckle. He had never heard of the company, which made me realize that this was his job, not his passion, and questions should be left at that level. 
 Anyway, I auditioned the cans with the cheapest amp they had, Heed Audios CanAmp (roughly twice the price of the Shiiit Magni 2/Modi 2). 
  
 I ended up buying the cans and comparing the sound between the CanAmp and the Shiit stack the latter feels like it gives the cans a warmer more up front sound and heavier bass. The CanAmp felt receded and polite. 
  
 The Magni and Modi may not look like much but has value for money like nothing else in this hobby of ours!
 That said though, they will be moving to my work setup. A prettier contender will take its place at home, the Marantz HD-DAC1. No idea if it will sound any better though, but it sure is pretty.


----------



## inseconds99

Trying to decide on an Amp for my HD800 and HD700, tossed up between some Schiit amps:
  
 Magni 2 Uber
 Vali
 Asgard 2
 Valhalla 2
  
 I am looking for something mostly transparent but with a touch of warmth. Anyone here have an experience with any of these amps with these 2 headphones?


----------



## dorino

Got my Magni/Modi 2 Uber stack today! Looks good. Magni LED is brighter, but I don't know if that's normal or not.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

inseconds99 said:


> Trying to decide on an Amp for my HD800 and HD700, tossed up between some Schiit amps:
> 
> Magni 2 Uber
> Vali
> ...


 

 Personally, I would go with the Valhalla 2 for those bad boys, maybe a Vali, reportedly a great combination. The Valhalla 2 was fantastic with my HD650s.


----------



## dorino

EDIT: Oops.


----------



## dorino

Preliminary, I like the Modi/Magni more than MS2/O2 combo. Dunno how much of it is my head. Dunno if I'll do any blind comparisons before moving on.


----------



## liraop

Any thoughts about MPB headphone out vs modi2u in terms of SQ? 
I hear mbp phone out being better than e10k to feed the magni2u. I'm now convincing myself if the deal on modi2u is worthy. I want to hear more soundstage and air. I think that's possible since m2u goes until 24/192khz. The difference from 24/48 to 96 is noticeable on mbp's out


----------



## dorino

It's probably worth trying yourself. Schiit does offer the 15 day trial period, after all. If you can manage the shipping costs, it'll be a lot more valuable than any one else's opinion.
  
 Apple products tend to have very reasonable DACs built-in. I can't comment, but I imagine your MBP will do a _lot_ better than my little ideapad on its own.


----------



## chuck8403

wildcatsare1 said:


> Personally, I would go with the Valhalla 2 for those bad boys, maybe a Vali, reportedly a great combination. The Valhalla 2 was fantastic with my HD650s.


 
 I agree. It is a beautiful sound. I have the Lyr, Valhall, Asgard, Vali and Magni 2. (Long story on why I have one of each! lol) I like the sound on the Valhalla the best. The Bottlehead Crack is also a good match.


----------



## inseconds99

wildcatsare1 said:


> Personally, I would go with the Valhalla 2 for those bad boys, maybe a Vali, reportedly a great combination. The Valhalla 2 was fantastic with my HD650s.


 
  
  


chuck8403 said:


> I agree. It is a beautiful sound. I have the Lyr, Valhall, Asgard, Vali and Magni 2. (Long story on why I have one of each! lol) I like the sound on the Valhalla the best. The Bottlehead Crack is also a good match.


 
  
 I would have ordered the Valhalla 2 already but its not available from amazon through the Schiit store. I am not sure why its basically the only amp not available but if it was I'd already have purchased it.


----------



## chuck8403

inseconds99 said:


> I would have ordered the Valhalla 2 already but its not available from amazon through the Schiit store. I am not sure why its basically the only amp not available but if it was I'd already have purchased it.


 
 The cost to order directly from Schiit would not be that different from ordering from Amazon, even with prime shipping. They increase the price on Amazon to compensate for the shipping. Look at Schiit's website and go through the ordering process to see the total cost. I have ordered from both Amazon and Schiit direct and Schiit is cheaper and the wait time is not much different.


----------



## inseconds99

chuck8403 said:


> The cost to order directly from Schiit would not be that different from ordering from Amazon, even with prime shipping. They increase the price on Amazon to compensate for the shipping. Look at Schiit's website and go through the ordering process to see the total cost. I have ordered from both Amazon and Schiit direct and Schiit is cheaper and the wait time is not much different.


 
 I usually try to stick to Amazon for online shopping as I use their credit card and there financing. Also I do have prime and just trust Amazon to the fullest with any issue that might arise. If the company didn't sell anything on Amazon I'd understand, but they sell pretty much every other item on there except the Valhalla 2... Why? Of course its the one item I want, wouldn't be my luck any other way.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

I have also purchased multiple Schiit products, both directly and on Amazon. You truly will not find better customer service than Schiit. 

The only problem I have ever had was self-inflicted. Ordered a Valhalla for my 650's, decided to get a HE560, at that same time they launched the Lyr 2. They traded them out, no questions asked. I wouldn't hesitate to order directly from them again, hope to do so for a Yggy.


----------



## inseconds99

wildcatsare1 said:


> I have also purchased multiple Schiit products, both directly and on Amazon. You truly will not find better customer service than Schiit.
> 
> The only problem I have ever had was self-inflicted. Ordered a Valhalla for my 650's, decided to get a HE560, at that same time they launched the Lyr 2. They traded them out, no questions asked. I wouldn't hesitate to order directly from them again, hope to do so for a Yggy.


 
 I have faith in the seller but my ties are to Amazon in their credit card and their prime membership. I could understand if no products were offered through Amazon, but it seems that nearly every other product but the Valhalla 2 is available. Makes no sense.


----------



## chuck8403

inseconds99 said:


> I have faith in the seller but my ties are to Amazon in their credit card and their prime membership. I could understand if no products were offered through Amazon, but it seems that nearly every other product but the Valhalla 2 is available. Makes no sense.


 

 I understand. I am sure they will make something available soon.


----------



## G_T_J

Hello guys,
  
 I have a question for the modi 2 Uber users.
 Do you switch it on/off every time you use or is it ok to leave it permanently on?
 The plain USB modi version -as it is USB bus-powered- swicthes on/off with computer and that's why I'm torn between the 2 versions.
  
 If it's OK to have it on all the time, I'll go for the Uber as I want to connect my TV also on it.


----------



## jaywillin

g_t_j said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a question for the modi 2 Uber users.
> Do you switch it on/off every time you use or is it ok to leave it permanently on?
> ...


 
 it's ok, i leave mine on all the time


----------



## G_T_J

jaywillin said:


> it's ok, i leave mine on all the time


 
 Oh, that was quick! Thank you very much for the immediate reply!
  
 I think I'll go for the Uber version.
 Cheers


----------



## starfly

I just bought the Magni 2 Uber/Modi 2 Uber stack and ran into a problem on my first trial.
  
 When hooking up the Modi 2 to my laptop I get an error that it was unable to install the driver for the Modi 2 DAC. I already went through the FAQ on the Schiit website and tried a few of their solutions, such as trying every different USB port, changing the power settings for the USB ports and trying the Regedit thing, but I wasn't able to replicate it up to finding the 'Events' tab in Device Manager (there is no Events tab?).
  
 I haven't tried using a powered USB hub yet, don't have any on hand.
  
 Any of you guys run into this problem and have a solution for this? Thanks!


----------



## gopanthersgo1

starfly said:


> I just bought the Magni 2 Uber/Modi 2 Uber stack and ran into a problem on my first trial.
> 
> When hooking up the Modi 2 to my laptop I get an error that it was unable to install the driver for the Modi 2 DAC. I already went through the FAQ on the Schiit website and tried a few of their solutions, such as trying every different USB port, changing the power settings for the USB ports and trying the Regedit thing, but I wasn't able to replicate it up to finding the 'Events' tab in Device Manager (there is no Events tab?).
> 
> ...


Did you try different USB cables?


----------



## starfly

gopanthersgo1 said:


> Did you try different USB cables?


 
 Didn't have any other cables on hand so haven't tried that yet. either way, the computer would detect the modi 2, just not install the driver. So I'm doubtful it's a cable problem.


----------



## Hardwired

starfly said:


> I just bought the Magni 2 Uber/Modi 2 Uber stack and ran into a problem on my first trial.
> 
> When hooking up the Modi 2 to my laptop I get an error that it was unable to install the driver for the Modi 2 DAC. I already went through the FAQ on the Schiit website and tried a few of their solutions, such as trying every different USB port, changing the power settings for the USB ports and trying the Regedit thing, but I wasn't able to replicate it up to finding the 'Events' tab in Device Manager (there is no Events tab?).
> 
> ...


 
  
 I had problems with the Schiit 1.11 drivers with my Bifrost (which uses the same drivers as the Modi). The 1.11 driver install wouldn't even recognize that I had the Bifrost connected. I tried the 1.03 drivers also on their site and those worked fine.  This is with Windows 7 64-bit OS. If you haven't already, you might try the older drivers found on this page: https://schiit.com/drivers/


----------



## bgentry

I thought part of the appeal of the Modi was that it was driverless up to 24 bit 96kHz.  So unless you want to play something higher than that, you don't need a driver right?
  
 Brian.


----------



## starfly

bgentry said:


> I thought part of the appeal of the Modi was that it was driverless up to 24 bit 96kHz.  So unless you want to play something higher than that, you don't need a driver right?
> 
> Brian.


 
  
 That's what I thought too. Anyway, Schiit tech support recommends I try to install the driver for it. Will try that tonight when I'm back at home. But will also pick up a powered usb hub along the way and another cable, in case it could be related to that as well. Good thing there's a Micro Center nearby


----------



## StanD

starfly said:


> That's what I thought too. Anyway, Schiit tech support recommends I try to install the driver for it. Will try that tonight when I'm back at home. But will also pick up a powered usb hub along the way and another cable, in case it could be related to that as well. Good thing there's a Micro Center nearby


 
 I'd be very surprised if you need a powered Hub with a desktop or laptop computer.


----------



## tafens

g_t_j said:


> Hello guys,
> I have a question for the modi 2 Uber users.
> Do you switch it on/off every time you use or is it ok to leave it permanently on?



Should be no problem leaving it on all the time (both Modi and Magni, uber or not uber).

I do not though, as I just think it's unnecessary leaving them on all night..

I have the transformers to both in an extension cord with a switch so it's easy to turn them on/off both at once.

The Modi2U however - although the rear switch powers most of it off - will have the USB receiver on as long as it's plugged in to an active (powered) USB connector.


----------



## bikerboy94

bikerboy94 said:


> Does anyone here use a long USB cable system for there Uber? If so are there any issues with it. For cable management reasons I will need about a 28 foot run from laptop to nightstand. I plan on using a 16Ft repeater extension USB cable combined with a standard 15Ft USB cable. Will this be a useable setup for the Uber? Thanks for any help.


 
 For those interested I have everything set up and here are the results. I ran the 2 USB cables 1 16FT with repeater connection and 1 standard 15FT from my laptop.There was some background noise along with a crackling sound and a few dropouts ever once in awhile.After tying everything I could think out to eliminate the issues I had no luck. I decided to order a Schiit WYRD. The site said was a possible fix for the problems I was having and at this point whats another $99. Received the WYRD and it elininated the background noise all together and helped with the crackling and dropout issue. I still get them but fewer and usually when I'm doing other things with the laptop while listening to music. At the end of the day for the length of the run and all but no issues when just using for music I'm pretty satisfied plus it makes the stack look more impressive LOL.. I also will be getting a new short USB A to B cable as I'm using a old printed cable all I had on hand That might help some.


----------



## G_T_J

tafens said:


> Should be no problem leaving it on all the time (both Modi and Magni, uber or not uber).
> 
> I do not though, as I just think it's unnecessary leaving them on all night..
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you very much for the answer.
 It will be interesting to see how the rest of the modi uber users operate their units.
  
 Supposedly, it's not very good to switch on/off such senistive electronic equipment unless you run them on a good surge protected gang but then again, this doesn't seem to be the best thing to do anyway.


----------



## bikerboy94

I turn mine off if not being used for an hour or more.


----------



## G_T_J

bikerboy94 said:


> I turn mine off if not being used for an hour or more.


 
 I wish Schiit themselves would give advice/suggestions on this matter. It would be very useful.


----------



## StanD

bikerboy94 said:


> For those interested I have everything set up and here are the results. I ran the 2 USB cables 1 16FT with repeater connection and 1 standard 15FT from my laptop.There was some background noise along with a crackling sound and a few dropouts ever once in awhile.After tying everything I could think out to eliminate the issues I had no luck. I decided to order a Schiit WYRD. The site said was a possible fix for the problems I was having and at this point whats another $99. Received the WYRD and it elininated the background noise all together and helped with the crackling and dropout issue. I still get them but fewer and usually when I'm doing other things with the laptop while listening to music. At the end of the day for the length of the run and all but no issues when just using for music I'm pretty satisfied plus it makes the stack look more impressive LOL.. I also will be getting a new short USB A to B cable as I'm using a old printed cable all I had on hand That might help some.


 
 You might have a ground loop through the USB connections. A USB Ground Isolator might be the answer. Maybe in the end it's easier to move things closer together?


----------



## bikerboy94

g_t_j said:


> I wish Schiit themselves would give advice/suggestions on this matter. It would be very useful.


 

 Don,t make to big of a deal out of this. Its just a personal preference. I have some equipment that runs 24/7 computers TVs and such. Its not going to hurt your Shiit either way just enjoy it. The more important thing is make sure it connected to a good surge protector.


----------



## bikerboy94

stand said:


> You might have a ground loop through the USB connections. A USB Ground Isolator might be the answer. Maybe in the end it's easier to move things closer together?


 
 Can't do a shorter run. I think it the laptop more than anything at this point. Its a lower end but decent. I do have a high end Dell XPS just haven't had a chance to try that. Like I said I'm satisfied with it.I use my X3 COAX out for serious listening.


----------



## StanD

bikerboy94 said:


> Can't do a shorter run. I think it the laptop more than anything at this point. Its a lower end but decent. I do have a high end Dell XPS just haven't had a chance to try that. Like I said I'm satisfied with it.I use my X3 COAX out for serious listening.


 
 Well then you do have the X3 hookup, then good listening and enjoy.


----------



## bikerboy94

stand said:


> Well then you do have the X3 hookup, then good listening and enjoy.


 

 I mostly want usb hookup for easy access to several thousand albums on harddrive.


----------



## starfly

Ok, well installing the drivers fixed my problem! Cool  Now I can start listening to these babies


----------



## chuck8403

starfly said:


> Ok, well installing the drivers fixed my problem! Cool  Now I can start listening to these babies


 
 Great news. I have not try this Schiit with a Windows computer. I will remember this if I ever need to hook up my PC.


----------



## starfly

I actually read through the manual again and it said that for Windows PCs you need to install drivers. Stupid me, I just assumed it was plug 'n play like most USB dacs.
  
 Anyway, this stack works great with my brand new JBL LSR305 speakers. Haven't tried the headphone out yet, but I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------



## StanD

starfly said:


> I actually read through the manual again and it said that for Windows PCs you need to install drivers. Stupid me, I just assumed it was plug 'n play like most USB dacs.
> 
> Anyway, this stack works great with my brand new JBL LSR305 speakers. Haven't tried the headphone out yet, but I'm sure it'll be fine.


 
 I believe that the Non Uber Modi 2 has a mode switch, Expert needs Windoze drivers, Standard does not.
 I have a Modi 2 Uber but don't know how that rolls without the drivers installed since I also have a Bifrost and installed the drivers long before I got the Modi.


----------



## starfly

stand said:


> I believe that the Non Uber Modi 2 has a mode switch, Expert needs Windoze drivers, Standard does not.
> I have a Modi 2 Uber but don't know how that rolls without the drivers installed since I also have a Bifrost and installed the drivers long before I got the Modi.


 
 The Uber apparently just doesn't get detected in Windows. I kept getting an error that the driver did not install when I first plugged it in and when I looked in device manager it said that the device 'failed to start'. That should have been my clue that I needed drivers, but I guess it was late last night, I was tired and I wasn't thinking clearly 
  
 After the driver install it worked with no problem.


----------



## StanD

starfly said:


> The Uber apparently just doesn't get detected in Windows. I kept getting an error that the driver did not install when I first plugged it in and when I looked in device manager it said that the device 'failed to start'. That should have been my clue that I needed drivers, but I guess it was late last night, I was tired and I wasn't thinking clearly
> 
> After the driver install it worked with no problem.


 
 Mission accomplished.


----------



## yearsofwisdom

Any reason to get the modi 2 uber over the normal? Also what do i need in terms of cables to connect these badboys to a computer?


----------



## dorino

yearsofwisdom said:


> Any reason to get the modi 2 uber over the normal? Also what do i need in terms of cables to connect these badboys to a computer?


 

 The Modi 2 Uber has more options for input - you can go toslink, USB or RCA.
  
 The easiest way for most, and the only way if you're getting the _normal_ Modi 2 (not Modi 2 Optical), is USB.
  
 The type of cable you'd need to hook up via USB would be a Male A to Male B cable like this one. Plug the B end into the Modi and the A plugs into your computer, like a USB drive or anything else.
  
 To connect the Modi to the Magni, you'll need a pair of RCA cables. Schiit sells the PYST cables, but any RCA cables work.
  
 Finally, your headphones need to terminate in a 1/4" plug. You may need an adapter if they don't.


----------



## bikerboy94

You also get a better case with Uber more power and the opition to power speakers if you go with Magni2 UBER amp also.


----------



## yearsofwisdom

Thanks for the responses guys. Will be driving HD600s with them. Other than more input options, is the Modi 2 Uber worth the extra money? Also is USB connection the best for sound or is there no real difference?


----------



## chuckwheat

yearsofwisdom said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. Will be driving HD600s with them. Other than more input options, is the Modi 2 Uber worth the extra money? Also is USB connection the best for sound or is there no real difference?


 
 I decided to get the modi 2U. It will require a "wall-wart" to power it, instead of USB like the regular Modi 2 uses (i think).
 The Modi 2U can also output 192/24, if you like 192/24 music. Most of my music is 44.1/16 (CD quality), but I have a few tracks in 192 that I like to get immersed in.
 Also, I think the Uber has a bigger/better power supply (hence the wall-wart).
 And, (most importantly) the Uber is actually made of slabs of machined aluminum rather than the painted sketchy-metal that the regular has. Mmmmmm... shiny...
  
 USB will be fine. Some will say that optical will have "less noise", but I've not heard much difference (i use both). If your computer is old and has usb ports that might not be of the best quality (not isolated, jammed next to the power supply, unsteady power, etc) then it may make some noise. My computer is new, and I've heard no more noise on the motherboard usb ports than over toslink, which is none anyway.
  
 I think both will be great.


----------



## dorino

My computer is a super budget laptop and there's no audible noise introduced by the USB. I don't use an external hub.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I do have USB noise on my PC, I blame the cheaper motherboard though, I'm getting a premium one next time, this one has caused me only trouble, but I have a great PC, made it myself, but the USB noise sucks.


----------



## dorino

gopanthersgo1 said:


> I do have USB noise on my PC, I blame the cheaper motherboard though, I'm getting a premium one next time, this one has caused me only trouble, but I have a great PC, made it myself, but the USB noise sucks.


 
  
 You could always try an add-on card or hub. Under 25 dollars. Another bus might help ya, depending on how many USB devices are plugged in and your motherboard. I don't know about isolation when it comes to these. I haven't had a problem with audible noise, so it's not something I've looked in to.
  
 There's also the Wyrd, and other USB isolators.


----------



## bikerboy94

bikerboy94 said:


> For those interested I have everything set up and here are the results. I ran the 2 USB cables 1 16FT with repeater connection and 1 standard 15FT from my laptop.There was some background noise along with a crackling sound and a few dropouts ever once in awhile.After tying everything I could think out to eliminate the issues I had no luck. I decided to order a Schiit WYRD. The site said was a possible fix for the problems I was having and at this point whats another $99. Received the WYRD and it elininated the background noise all together and helped with the crackling and dropout issue. I still get them but fewer and usually when I'm doing other things with the laptop while listening to music. At the end of the day for the length of the run and all but no issues when just using for music I'm pretty satisfied plus it makes the stack look more impressive LOL.. I also will be getting a new short USB A to B cable as I'm using a old printed cable all I had on hand That might help some.


 
 Found the problem. Its the WiFi. Turn it off crystal clear. I tried a external USB WiFi antenna not as bad as internal card but still some intermittent noise.


----------



## StanD

dorino said:


> You could always try an add-on card or hub. Under 25 dollars. Another bus might help ya, depending on how many USB devices are plugged in and your motherboard. I don't know about isolation when it comes to these. I haven't had a problem with audible noise, so it's not something I've looked in to.
> 
> There's also the Wyrd, and other USB isolators.


 
 The Wyrd is not a USB isolator.


----------



## bikerboy94

stand said:


> The Wyrd is not a USB isolator.


 
Wyrd USB Power Isolator Schitt site description.


----------



## bikerboy94

StanD any suggestions on my WIFi issue?


----------



## StanD

bikerboy94 said:


> Wyrd USB Power Isolator Schitt site description.


 
 It does not isolate grounds, but reclocks and regenerates the signal and uses it's own power supply. Although they state that galvanic isolation is not helpful, I do not believe that to be the case as many people have solved their USB ground loop issues by using a true isolators. Schitt states that galvanic isolation does not help with USB 2.0 data rates, however, even if the ground loop does not affect the digital signal it can introduce analog noise to the Amp or linear curcuits of the DAC, hence noise. Using a true isolator, usually optically coupled, breaks the ground loop.


----------



## chuck8403

gopanthersgo1 said:


> I do have USB noise on my PC, I blame the cheaper motherboard though, I'm getting a premium one next time, this one has caused me only trouble, but I have a great PC, made it myself, but the USB noise sucks.


 
 I had the same issue with my iMac. I used this(http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F4SCCR2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and the problem disappeared. I had the Schiit Wyrd in place, but it did not solve my problem.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

chuck8403 said:


> I had the same issue with my iMac. I used this(http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F4SCCR2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and the problem disappeared. I had the Schiit Wyrd in place, but it did not solve my problem.


Thanks!


----------



## bikerboy94

gopanthersgo1 said:


> I do have USB noise on my PC, I blame the cheaper motherboard though, I'm getting a premium one next time, this one has caused me only trouble, but I have a great PC, made it myself, but the USB noise sucks.


 

 Just for the heck of it try turning off your WiFi and see if that helps. Thats my problem crystal clear when off.


----------



## dorino

stand said:


> It does not isolate grounds, but reclocks and regenerates the signal and uses it's own power supply. Although they state that galvanic isolation is not helpful, I do not believe that to be the case as many people have solved their USB ground loop issues by using a true isolators. Schitt states that galvanic isolation does not help with USB 2.0 data rates, however, even if the ground loop does not affect the digital signal it can introduce analog noise to the Amp or linear curcuits of the DAC, hence noise. Using a true isolator, usually optically coupled, breaks the ground loop.


 

 Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

bikerboy94 said:


> Just for the heck of it try turning off your WiFi and see if that helps. Thats my problem crystal clear when off.


Will do once I get home.


----------



## yearsofwisdom

Would this stack be a good mad for the HD600s or should i consider the modi vali? Looking for something that will last me a while before I have to upgrade/never have to upgrade again.


----------



## bikerboy94

yearsofwisdom said:


> Would this stack be a good mad for the HD600s or should i consider the modi vali? Looking for something that will last me a while before I have to upgrade/never have to upgrade again.


 

 The UBER stack rocks the HD600s. Your Schiit will be good for a long time with it.


----------



## StanD

yearsofwisdom said:


> Would this stack be a good mad for the HD600s or should i consider the modi vali? Looking for something that will last me a while before I have to upgrade/never have to upgrade again.


 
 The Magni is more versatile than the Vali. Even the lower non Uber version has more power at all impedances and the Magni has a lower output impedance. Some people will argue about sound and say the Magni is bright, I find that incorrect, it has a flat FR, IMO any other claim has no basis.


----------



## liraop

yearsofwisdom said:


> Would this stack be a good mad for the HD600s or should i consider the modi vali? Looking for something that will last me a while before I have to upgrade/never have to upgrade again.


 
  
 If you're okay with all the 'adverse reactions' of vali, go for it! I heard that HD600 and vali are a great match. I tried Vali for a week but I couldnt deal with the noise (I use low impedance phones).
  
 If you want a safe product that will match with pretty much anything, go for magni2u. It sounds amazing =)


----------



## lobotomist

Count me amongst the Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber crew. Paired with a Mac mini and some HD650s. In terms of best starter kits, I think anyone would  be hard pressed to find a combo than this for the price. I feel like I've got a great foothold from which to explore the wider world of headphones, amplifiers, tube rollers, etc., and that makes me happy for now.


----------



## yearsofwisdom

What's the difference between the Loki and the Magni uber 2?


----------



## RickB

yearsofwisdom said:


> What's the difference between the Loki and the Magni uber 2?


 
  
 The Loki is an add-on (used with your current DAC) to play DSD.


----------



## Michael172

Anyone ever hook these up to AKG K701's?
  
 Seriously tempted...


----------



## Mr Rick

michael172 said:


> Anyone ever hook these up to AKG K701's?
> 
> Seriously tempted...


 
 My Q701s sound great with my Schiit stack.


----------



## RitzyBusiness

My compass2(A-Gd) burned out on me so I was looking for something to replace that.  I remember my regret over selling off my bifrost so I decided to check Schiit audio out again.
  
 The Modi/Magni(uber) stack is pretty impressive, I am using them as a set.  They offer less noise/coloration over the compass 2( especially when the unit is warm, probably a sign that it was going bad ) and  the volume output is rather precise.  I am happy with them~   They are technically more impressive and absolutely adorable sitting on my desk.  Mini-Bifrost indeed it is~
  
 Definitely an improvement over onboard audio, for obvious reasons.  The DAC doesn't jumble the sound as much, and the amp is probably 100000 times more powerful.  I would consider it an improvement over other moderately priced amp/dac combos as well, its a clean neutral sounding unit.  You don't need to spend hours upon hours with it to realize that.  If this is the only audio purchase you make, ever you won't be disappointed by the quality of the resulting sound of this stack.
  
 I would suggest getting the "Uber" model of both of these, asides from having some upgraded innards with technical mumbo jumbo to boot they have important features that will come in handy even to the average user.
  
 The modi2 uber comes with all the inputs you'll ever need, and the magni2 gives you volume control over a secondary analog output.  Its super beneficial~  even if you have $5 walmart speakers just the convenience of being able to control volume through the magni without double amplifying the signal is a total bonus.


----------



## dorino

As expected, the Modi/Magni is _more_ than enough power for the Alpha Dog headphones. They sound brilliant. I think this is the end game for a few more years for me, yep.


----------



## DarthFader

yearsofwisdom said:


> Would this stack be a good mad for the HD600s or should i consider the modi vali? Looking for something that will last me a while before I have to upgrade/never have to upgrade again.


 
 I have the Magni 2 Uber + Modi 2 Uber combo. I also have a pair of HD 600s. All I can tell you is I have no complaints...I haven't tried the Vali so I can't do a comparison. The Magni 2 Uber has zero difficulty running the HD 600s. In fact, I can get them louder than I can tolerate in the "low gain" mode.
  
 I'll also say that I was amazed at how good of a job my Macbook Pro did powering the HD 600s from the built-in headphone port. Still, the sound isn't quite as engaging.


----------



## liraop

darthfader said:


> (...)
> I'll also say that I was amazed at how good of a job my Macbook Pro did powering the HD 600s from the built-in headphone port. (...)


 
  
 Have you tried using MPB out to magni2u ? I'm currently using it and I would like to hear about any other impressions, mainly  vs modi2u. I'm really wondering if it's really worthy the deal =)
  
 If you can do this, I would thank you.


----------



## DarthFader

liraop said:


> Have you tried using MPB out to magni2u ? I'm currently using it and I would like to hear about any other impressions, mainly  vs modi2u. I'm really wondering if it's really worthy the deal =)
> 
> If you can do this, I would thank you.


 
 I'll have to dig up an 1/8 inch to RCA cable but I'm sure I've got some lying around somewhere so I don't see why not!


----------



## liraop

darthfader said:


> I'll have to dig up an 1/8 inch to RCA cable but I'm sure I've got some lying around somewhere so I don't see why not!


 
 Anxiously waiting for that.


----------



## DarthFader

liraop said:


> Anxiously waiting for that.


 
  
 I found an adaptor! I can do a more detailed analysis with a few different headphones and types of music in the next few days. But for kicks, I thought I'd just have a quick comparison. First thoughts: thinner sound and less soundstage when going straight from the MBP headphone out as opposed to Modi 2 Uber.


----------



## liraop

darthfader said:


> I found an adaptor! I can do a more detailed analysis with a few different headphones and types of music in the next few days. But for kicks, I thought I'd just have a quick comparison. First thoughts: thinner sound and less soundstage when going straight from the MBP headphone out as opposed to Modi 2 Uber.


 
 Imagined that. 
 Are you using modi2u on 24/192 and MPB at 24/96 through mag2u ? 
 I want more space and air. Details can be a plus. 

 I guess I must go for modi2u =s


----------



## dorino

Don't you run into double amping issues if you use _just_* a headphone amp?
  
 *meaning using the soundcard as the DAC, and as a result using the soundcard's amp too - just is a little misleading, I guess.
  
 If it wasn't a Macbook, I'd probably always say "no no no" because laptops _tend_ to do pretty poorly. I certainly wouldn't use my Magni without the Modi, using the headphone out on the laptop instead. Ew.


----------



## DarthFader

liraop said:


> Imagined that.
> Are you using modi2u on 24/192 and MPB at 24/96 through mag2u ?
> I want more space and air. Details can be a plus.
> 
> I guess I must go for modi2u =s


 
 Just now I ran both at 16/44 using the same FLAC file ripped from a CD.
  
  


dorino said:


> Don't you run into double amping issues if you use _just_* a headphone amp?
> 
> *meaning using the soundcard as the DAC, and as a result using the soundcard's amp too - just is a little misleading, I guess.
> 
> If it wasn't a Macbook, I'd probably always say "no no no" because laptops _tend_ to do pretty poorly. I certainly wouldn't use my Magni without the Modi, using the headphone out on the laptop instead. Ew.


 
 Yes, it is double amping. And I agree that laptops--heck, computer sound cards in general--don't have a good track record. I've been surprised at both the late model iPhones and at the Macbook Pro. They can get you to like 75-85% of what an entry level DAC/Amp can.


----------



## liraop

dorino said:


> Don't you run into double amping issues if you use _just_* a headphone amp?
> 
> *meaning using the soundcard as the DAC, and as a result using the soundcard's amp too - just is a little misleading, I guess.
> 
> If it wasn't a Macbook, I'd probably always say "no no no" because laptops _tend_ to do pretty poorly. I certainly wouldn't use my Magni without the Modi, using the headphone out on the laptop instead. Ew.


 
 I was on the same doubt but have a look on this thread:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/748067/official-schiit-magni-modi-2-uber-thread/390

 last 3 posts ( it continues for a couple pages, I guess).
  
  
 PS: I'm using now 100% of volume on mpb out. it is softer than the direct out of E10K on mag2u. It's a pleasant listening =)


----------



## bgentry

^ The 1/8" output on a Macbook Pro is a combo output.  It's a line level out.  It's a headphone level out.  It's an optical out (with the correct whacky cable).
  
 There really isn't much of a concern over "double amping" here.  The MBP seems to output a line level signal in my experience.  I guess one very important thing to note here about the MBP output level:  Turned all the way up, with a signal that is full scale, it DOES NOT CLIP.  So it's a true preamp out in that sense.  I've tested this myself to verify.
  
 Brian.


----------



## liraop

For to enrich our thread, take a look on dB here =)


----------



## dorino

liraop said:


> I was on the same doubt but have a look on this thread:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/748067/official-schiit-magni-modi-2-uber-thread/390
> 
> ...


 
 "Safe" isn't the same as "good". If your soundcard is particularly poor, any distortion its probably poor amplifer introduces would be amplified by the Magni. Not ideal, at all.
  
 I also question 80%, though I guess it depends on your source. I'd assume, almost always with headphone gear, 100% is good (given an external amp and DAC). I have never ran in to problems with clipping when using both an external amp and DAC, as long as they're not garbage. Unless the volume control is going through the DAC (which isn't _widely_ supported), it's just going to introduce resampling. I may be mistaken. Regardless, this is only a real issue if you question the method behind the volume or are striving to be bit-perfect. Or, I guess, you find clipping or something. Never had that problem.
  


bgentry said:


> ^ The 1/8" output on a Macbook Pro is a combo output.  It's a line level out.  It's a headphone level out.  It's an optical out (with the correct whacky cable).
> 
> There really isn't much of a concern over "double amping" here.  The MBP seems to output a line level signal in my experience.  I guess one very important thing to note here about the MBP output level:  Turned all the way up, with a signal that is full scale, it DOES NOT CLIP.  So it's a true preamp out in that sense.  I've tested this myself to verify.
> 
> Brian.


 
  
 Awesome! Apple tends to do good with their stuff (minus those little earbuds, obviously!), so this seems to be no exception. I'd be interested to see something to back this besides "seems", but your word is worth more than my speculation.


----------



## DarthFader

bgentry said:


> ^ The 1/8" output on a Macbook Pro is a combo output. … It's an optical out (with the correct whacky cable).


 
 Interesting thing about that optical out...it seems to malfunction on my Macbook. And that's a shame, because I prefer to use the Toslink on the Modi 2 Uber. I also have a desktop Mac that I have connected to the Modi via Toslink. Playing the exact same files with the same sampling settings through Toslink, I notice a difference that I prefer.


----------



## bgentry

dorino said:


> Awesome! Apple tends to do good with their stuff (minus those little earbuds, obviously!), so this seems to be no exception. I'd be interested to see something to back this besides "seems", but your word is worth more than my speculation.


 
  
 Ok, just for you, a few moments ago I tested it.  Audacity, playing a full scale 220Hz sine wave with Audacity's gain set to 0 dB (which is all the way up).  Audio MIDI volume on the built in output set all the way up (again 0 dB).
  
 I measured the output with a meter and got 1.38 Volts RMS.  "Line Level" has several definitions but if you want a number you can look here (look at the table):
  
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_level#Nominal_levels
  
 +4 dBu is 1.228 Volts.  1.38 is roughly 1 dB higher than that, or +5 dBu.  So this particular Macbook Pro puts out a slightly hotter signal than the professional standard of +4 dBu.  Close enough for me.  
  
 Brian.


----------



## dorino

I appreciate that. Good to know.
  
 Listening to Alive 2007 again. Sounds as good as ever. I'm really loving my new gear. A big step up, and the only downsides I've found are a brighter-than-ideal LED (Magni), a slightly microphonic cable (Alpha Dog) and my headphones actually weighing something (coming from using the HD598 for years, I don't think anything wouldn't feel a little heavy).
  
 All of this means I'm a happy guy.


----------



## liraop

bgentry said:


> Ok, just for you, a few moments ago I tested it.  Audacity, playing a full scale 220Hz sine wave with Audacity's gain set to 0 dB (which is all the way up).  Audio MIDI volume on the built in output set all the way up (again 0 dB).
> 
> I measured the output with a meter and got 1.38 Volts RMS.  "Line Level" has several definitions but if you want a number you can look here (look at the table):
> 
> ...


 


 Which MBP model is it ? Mine is late 2014.


----------



## bgentry

liraop said:


> Which MBP model is it ? Mine is late 2014.


 
  
 The one I just tested is an MBP 8,2 which is an early 2011.  I suspect the built in sound has stayed very similar over the generations, but that's just speculation, as I haven't tested any others.
  
 Brian.


----------



## bgentry

> Originally Posted by *dorino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A big step up, and the only downsides I've found are a brighter-than-ideal LED (Magni),


 
  
 Man that LED *is* bright right?!?  I've recently gotten a Modi 2 and Magni 2.  The LEDs on both are crazy bright.  So I dimmed them.  I took a roll of painter's tape (that's paper tape that has a light adhesive that is designed to not leave residue behind) and cut a strip.  Then I cut squares off of that and stacked them up until I had three layers of tape.  Then cut that 3 layer stack into a very small square.  Then placed the square right over the LED.  Dimmed it down quite a bit, though honestly I'd like it even dimmer for lights off, or lights low.  It's fine for full room lighting.  I'm certain other people have done something similar.  Just sharing.
  
 Brian.


----------



## dorino

My Modi is actually fine. The Magni's the only problematic one. When I lay down, though, which I usually do when listening to tunes, I can't see it. And if I'm going to be listening to music and doing work or something on the computer, I can just set something in front of it.
  
 As problems go, it's not a big one. Schiit doesn't guarantee them to be matched and it's not to the point where my eyes hurt, so, okay. Cool. Hardly even a problem, at all. It's just an LED - and LEDs make light. Light's kind of annoying sometimes. My cable box's LED is more annoying.


----------



## Wildcatsare1

bgentry said:


> ^ The 1/8" output on a Macbook Pro is a combo output.  It's a line level out.  It's a headphone level out.  It's an optical out (with the correct whacky cable).
> 
> There really isn't much of a concern over "double amping" here.  The MBP seems to output a line level signal in my experience.  I guess one very important thing to note here about the MBP output level:  Turned all the way up, with a signal that is full scale, it DOES NOT CLIP.  So it's a true preamp out in that sense.  I've tested this myself to verify.
> 
> Brian.




What is the official name of that "whaky cable"?


----------



## dorino

wildcatsare1 said:


> What is the official name of that "whaky cable"?


 

 It's just a mini Toslink, isn't it?


----------



## Storegrisen

How does the uber stack stack up against Audio gd NFB-15 / NFB-11


----------



## liraop

dorino said:


> It's just a mini Toslink, isn't it?


 



 I've bought this one. It theoretically works well. (I haven't bought the modi2u yet)


----------



## dorino

looks like mini Toslink to me, yeah.


----------



## yearsofwisdom

Ordered yesterday yet still no shipping... Any idea how long it takes them to ship?


----------



## dorino

I ordered on a Tuesday and it shipped on that Friday.


----------



## bikerboy94

yearsofwisdom said:


> Ordered yesterday yet still no shipping... Any idea how long it takes them to ship?


 

 Mine shipped same day ordered.with 2 day shipping.


----------



## dorino

I got whatever shipping was cheapest, for the record. The delay wasn't unreasonable.


----------



## JLiRD808

Sorry noob question...
  
 Is the Schiit Magni 2 Uber going to sound much better than my Presonus HP4 for my HD-650's?
  
 http://www.presonus.com/products/HP4/techspecs
  
 I don't need the four headphone outputs of the HP4, but I do need the stereo/preamp OUTS, hence why I'm checkin out the Schiit Magni 2 Uber.
  
 Thanks


----------



## bgentry

Since the Presonus is 130 mW into 60 Ohms, it's a ballpark guess that it's around 20 to 30 mW at 300 Ohms, which is what your HD-650s are rated at.  I'd expect that is enough to get the 650s pretty loud, if not *really* loud.  I'd think that if you listen loud the amp would be struggling a bit.  But I'm just speculating.
  
 The Magni 2U is 320 mW at 300 Ohms, so it should have lots more apparent power and probably enough to drive the HD650s to ear bleeding levels.
  
 I'd also guess that a product with 4 amplifiers in the chassis, at it's price point, probably doesn't have nearly the attention to audio detail in it's design that the Magni 2U does.  Will you hear a difference?  Hard to be sure, but I'd think so, especially at elevated volumes.
  
 Someone else will have something more concrete to offer probably.  
  
 Brian.


----------



## Michael172

If I buy a Magni/Modi will it come with cables or am I going to have to buy those $20 RCA and USB adapters. And do I need 1 or 2 PYST RCA's or do they come as a pair? 
  
 So thats $60 on cables..... ?


----------



## gopanthersgo1

All you need is a USB 2.0 to A to USB 2.0 B cable, along with one normal RCA cable, you can get them cheap at amazon or monoprice, or spend more and get the nice Schiit ones. If you do amazon or monoprice it shouldn't be but maybe 5 bucks.


----------



## dorino

michael172 said:


> If I buy a Magni/Modi will it come with cables or am I going to have to buy those $20 RCA and USB adapters. And do I need 1 or 2 PYST RCA's or do they come as a pair?
> 
> So thats $60 on cables..... ?


 

 The PYST RCA cables come as a pair.


----------



## bikerboy94

michael172 said:


> If I buy a Magni/Modi will it come with cables or am I going to have to buy those $20 RCA and USB adapters. And do I need 1 or 2 PYST RCA's or do they come as a pair?
> 
> So thats $60 on cables..... ?


 

 You don't have to buy there cables any RCA and USB A to B cable will work. You need only 1 RCA  and USB cable.


----------



## dorino

Yeah. I like Schiit's RCA cables because they're nice quality and very short (which is ideal for stacking the amp/DAC), but I'm using a five dollar Amazon Basics USB cable.


----------



## RickB

Monoprice cables are very inexpensive (not "cheap") and have never let me down.


----------



## dorino

Yep. Monoprice is great.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I have probably 25 monoproce cables throughout my house from optical spdif to RCA to phone cables, they're all great, along with some good budget IEMs from them. Better quality cables than most and still cheap.


----------



## pearljam50000

I have the Geek Out 720, will the Magni 2 uber will be an upgrade over the Geek Out's amp?
Thanks.


----------



## yearsofwisdom

If I want to use my phone as a source and ordered the Uber Stack, what cables do I need? I have the USB A-B Cable and RCA cables. Anything else?


----------



## StanD

yearsofwisdom said:


> If I want to use my phone as a source and ordered the Uber Stack, what cables do I need? I have the USB A-B Cable and RCA cables. Anything else?


 
 your phone must be USB Audio capable. You will also need a USB OTG Cable. An variety can be found at the below link. Depending on the phone you might need  powered USB Hub.
http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters%C2%AE-2-Pack-Micro-USB-Adapter/dp/B00GM0OZ4O


----------



## yearsofwisdom

lobotomist said:


> Count me amongst the Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber crew. Paired with a Mac mini and some HD650s. In terms of best starter kits, I think anyone would  be hard pressed to find a combo than this for the price. I feel like I've got a great foothold from which to explore the wider world of headphones, amplifiers, tube rollers, etc., and that makes me happy for now.


 
 I'm having buyers regret now that i got the uber versions. What are the pros of the uber in terms of sound for the magni 2 uber and the modi 2 uber.


----------



## yearsofwisdom

stand said:


> Sweet, fun up ahead for you. They really sound fantastic, deal of the centuary. Despite the urge for new toys, you might not need to get anything else unless you get an exotic headphone like an HE-6 that requires an inordinate amount of juice.


 
 Like I said, having some buyers regrets. Friend told me I should have gotten the Modi/Magni 2 rather than the uber stack. Was the 100 dollars justified? What are the advantages of the uber versions and will it help in terms of future proofing them?


----------



## dorino

yearsofwisdom said:


> Like I said, having some buyers regrets. Friend told me I should have gotten the Modi/Magni 2 rather than the uber stack. Was the 100 dollars justified? What are the advantages of the uber versions and will it help in terms of future proofing them?


 
 As far as the Magni 2 Uber is concerned, the Uber version has preamp outputs. The normal one doesn't. Uber also has a better power supply (and is a little more powerful). The normal Magni also has a painted steel top, with a plastic knob. The Uber has an aluminium top and a solid aluminium knob.
  
 When it comes to the Modi 2 Uber, there's more inputs. The Modi 2 comes with USB input, but the Uber version has USB, optical and coaxial, with a button switch to change what source you're using. It also has the same aluminium top-on-uber/painted-steel-on-normal thing going for it. Because of the additional needs of the Uber version, the Uber need to be plugged in to the wall. The normal one doesn't.
  
 I'd consider the difference worth a hundred dollars if you want the additional features. If you don't, the "normal" ones are fine. It's not a rip off if you're not going to use the Uber features. They'll be worth a bit more second-hand because of everything.
  
 There shouldn't be a substantial difference in sound, and likely isn't any _at all_. The additional features and better build quality are what you pay for.
  
  
 Also, the Magni should be enough for an HE-6. Other aspects of an amp might matter, but the Magni has enough power for that headphone.


----------



## JLiRD808

yearsofwisdom said:


> I'm having buyers regret now that i got the uber versions. What are the pros of the uber in terms of sound for the magni 2 uber and the modi 2 uber.


 
  
 The Schiit website is pretty clear on the differences--the uber models only offer more connectivity options, no increase in sound quality.


----------



## yearsofwisdom

dorino said:


> As far as the Magni 2 Uber is concerned, the Uber version has preamp outputs. The normal one doesn't. Uber also has a better power supply (and is a little more powerful). The normal Magni also has a painted steel top, with a plastic knob. The Uber has an aluminium top and a solid aluminium knob.
> 
> When it comes to the Modi 2 Uber, there's more inputs. The Modi 2 comes with USB input, but the Uber version has USB, optical and coaxial, with a button switch to change what source you're using. It also has the same aluminium top-on-uber/painted-steel-on-normal thing going for it. Because of the additional needs of the Uber version, the Uber need to be plugged in to the wall. The normal one doesn't.
> 
> ...


 
 Would you say that because of the better build quality and additional features, the uber models are more future-proof? I don't predict buying another Amp or DAC in the future.


----------



## dorino

If you don't think you'll be buying anything in a while, I'd say it doesn't matter.
  
 The better build quality isn't huge. It's nicer, but it's pretty much just cosmetic. I like the knob a lot, though. So aluminium-y.
  
 If you foresee yourself wanting a preamp or having to use both optical and USB, for instance, than I guess that's good. It's not really going to "last longer", it's just got more to it - specifically, the features listed.
  
 Either amp/DAC stack (Uber or normal) are _really_ good in my limited experience and similar to the O2/ODAC in that_ most_ people have no good reason to get anything "better". It's a nicer thing physically, and if you find yourself needing a preamp or optical/coax down the road, hey, you've got it. That's nice, I guess.


----------



## tafens

yearsofwisdom said:


> stand said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet, fun up ahead for you. They really sound fantastic, deal of the centuary. Despite the urge for new toys, you might not need to get anything else unless you get an exotic headphone like an HE-6 that requires an inordinate amount of juice.
> ...


 
  
 I got the ubers and I'm happy I did. Mostly because they will be my end game setup for some time (perhaps a long time) and they were still inside my budget. Also, that way I don't have to wonder if I should have gotten the ubers instead... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Aside from the obvious outer differences (aluminium top, inputs/outputs etc.), the ubers do have internal differences that can affect the sonic performance.
 Probably very very subtle differences, but still:
  
Magni2 uber:
 - better, adjustable voltage regulators
 - higher rails (16V instead of 15V)
 - a complementary-input VAS to cancel even more noise and distortion from the front end
 - much bigger power supply capacitors and a giant new wall-wart
 - some "other little tweaks" (unspecified).
_(all this can be read in post #4466 in the Schiit Happened thread)_
  
Modi2 uber:
 - wall-wart power supply for optical/coax inputs and analog section (USB power is now only used to run the USB input)
_(sorry, I don't remember where I read that the analog section is also powered by the wall-wart, I think it was here in one of the Schiit-threads)_
 - a more sophisticated analog section
_(from the description page of Modi2 on Schiit's web site)_
  
 Is all this in addition to the extra inputs/outputs/aluminium etc. worth the extra $98?
 I think so, but that's my opinion. Other people may think differently.


----------



## loki993

rickb said:


> Monoprice cables are very inexpensive (not "cheap") and have never let me down.







dorino said:


> Yep. Monoprice is great.







gopanthersgo1 said:


> I have probably 25 monoproce cables throughout my house from optical spdif to RCA to phone cables, they're all great, along with some good budget IEMs from them. Better quality cables than most and still cheap.




I pretty much exclusively use monoprice cables....they value simply cant be beat. Just make sure you buy a bunch because otherwise the shipping can be more than the cables your buying. 

Couple things here. First I have DT770 Pro80s, I also have some K7xxs on the way from massdrop and farther down the road ill probably be getting either Byyer DT990s or maybe even some Hifiman HE400is. The Magni will have no problem power any of those. Is there any glaring mismatches there?


Second the Modi uber...can it run just off of usb power in USB mode...maybe I just cant read but the site doesn't seen particularly clear on that, if Im reading it right it needs to be plugged in regardless.


----------



## StanD

loki993 said:


> Second the Modi uber...can it run just off of usb power in USB mode...maybe I just cant read but the site doesn't seen particularly clear on that, if Im reading it right it needs to be plugged in regardless.


 
 I think your are wrong. The non Uber USB Modi does not require a power supply. The Uber has an internal regulator for its analog circuits that requires the wall wart, where as the data port gets juice from the USB source.


----------



## loki993

stand said:


> I think your are wrong. The non Uber USB Modi does not require a power supply. The Uber has an internal regulator for its analog circuits that requires the wall wart, where as the data port gets juice from the USB source.




I think we said the same thing...you just said that the uber needs to be plugged in regardless if its hooked up to the computer through USB or optical.......Thats waht I was trying to say at least..not sure how it conveyed in the post though.


----------



## StanD

loki993 said:


> I think we said the same thing...you just said that the uber needs to be plugged in regardless if its hooked up to the computer through USB or optical.......Thats waht I was trying to say at least..not sure how it conveyed in the post though.


 
 To quote you, "if Im reading it right it needs to be plugged in regardless." That should mean to the wall wart because if it wasn't plugged into the USB source, you wouldn't get any data.


----------



## loki993

stand said:


> To quote you, "if Im reading it right it needs to be plugged in regardless." That should mean to the wall wart because if it wasn't plugged into the USB source, you wouldn't get any data.




Ok well what I meant was both...I would assume it would be a given that the USB would be plugged in.....


----------



## StanD

loki993 said:


> Ok well what I meant was both...I would assume it would be a given that the USB would be plugged in.....


 
 Time for a music break.


----------



## liraop

Guys, can I use a Phono/vinyl reader as source to Mag2U? I have one 80's sony turntable and I want to use it somehow.


----------



## loki993

liraop said:


> Guys, can I use a Phono/vinyl reader as source to Mag2U? I have one 80's sony turntable and I want to use it somehow.




probably I suppose if it had a preamp built in. If not you'd need a phono preamp


----------



## HRHD700

Hi,
 I use mac book pro late 2013 as my dac. Those who have tested this or a mac like it against Modi 2, please help me and write some words of comparison.
 Nearly to how much extent would I experience a better sound?
 thanks a lot


----------



## sparkofinsanity

hrhd700 said:


> Hi,
> I use a mac book pro late 2013 as my dad. Those who have tested this or a mac like it against Modi 2, please help me and write some words of comparison.
> Nearly to how much extent would I experience a better sound?
> thanks a lot


 

 I've tested that setup. I'd say the difference is very minimal, as in I can't hear any. 
 I'm not nearly an expert and I honestly can't tell 320kbps mp3 apart from 96/24 no matter the gear or cans. What makes a whole lot of difference is the magni 2 amp/modi 2 combo, that I can hear.


----------



## G_T_J

I have a modi 2 uber a few days now and use it with my home setup. I previously had my Dragonfly hooked to my denon amplifier.
  
 So far, I'm not that impressed. I don't hear any audible upgrade compared to the Dragonfly. I would say that it might be a... downgrade instead.
  
 I bought it with the hope to get rid of some bass bloat that I had with the DF. I have now ordered a Wyrd along with a pair of good quality Lindy usb cables, hoping these will make a difference. Ordered also a good quality pair of RCAs (Neutrik plugs - copper cable) which should be here any day now.
  
 Fingers crossed I'll get a better result.


----------



## StanD

g_t_j said:


> I have a modi 2 uber a few days now and use it with my home setup. I previously had my Dragonfly hooked to my denon amplifier.
> 
> So far, I'm not that impressed. I don't hear any audible upgrade compared to the Dragonfly. I would say that it might be a... downgrade instead.
> 
> ...


 
 Don't expect miracles, I don't believe in cables as there is no technical reason for an improvement unless your cables are defective or made of really bad materials. USB problems usually manifest in glitches, noises and distruptions not SQ or bass bloat. Good luck.


----------



## bgentry

hrhd700 said:


> I use mac book pro late 2013 as my dac. Those who have tested this or a mac like it against Modi 2, please help me and write some words of comparison.
> Nearly to how much extent would I experience a better sound?


 
  
 I have a 2011 MBP that I've been using with the built in sound card and alternately with an older Sound Blaster 24 Live USB external sound card.  I've used both connected to an inexpensive Yamaha mixing board, using the board as a headphone amplifier.  Doing some informal testing, I wasn't really able to tell the difference between the output of the MBP or the SB connected to the mixer.  Nor was I able to tell the difference between the MBP direct to headphones, versus through the mixer's more powerful output (at similar volumes).
  
 People seemed to think a Modi2/Magni2 would make a difference for me, so I recently got the set.  Here's what I wrote just after getting them:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/616201/soundmagic-hp100-hp150-review-and-impressions-thread/1215#post_11580447
  
 Brian.


----------



## G_T_J

stand said:


> Don't expect miracles, I don't believe in cables as there is no technical reason for an improvement unless your cables are defective or made of really bad materials. USB problems usually manifest in glitches, noises and distruptions not SQ or bass bloat. Good luck.


 
 You are right. I shouldn't have expected miracles.
 To be honest, I haven't done any A - B comparisons but I had the DF for around a year connected to my amplifier so my verdict is quite safe I believe.


----------



## StanD

g_t_j said:


> You are right. I shouldn't have expected miracles.
> To be honest, I haven't done any A - B comparisons but I had the DF for around a year connected to my amplifier so my verdict is quite safe I believe.


 
 Sometimes using an A/B switch with carefully matched volumes can be very surprising, no differences to be heard, We can't remember comparitive fine audio details for more than just a scant few seconds. Although there are times that not meeting impedance and driving requirements between cans and amp can case SQ issues, check the numbers


----------



## HRHD700

bgentry said:


> I have a 2011 MBP that I've been using with the built in sound card and alternately with an older Sound Blaster 24 Live USB external sound card.  I've used both connected to an inexpensive Yamaha mixing board, using the board as a headphone amplifier.  Doing some informal testing, I wasn't really able to tell the difference between the output of the MBP or the SB connected to the mixer.  Nor was I able to tell the difference between the MBP direct to headphones, versus through the mixer's more powerful output (at similar volumes).
> 
> People seemed to think a Modi2/Magni2 would make a difference for me, so I recently got the set.  Here's what I wrote just after getting them:
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks a lot
 I think I got a little mixed up! As you wrote in your headphone thread (the link above) you love the magni/modi set. In that thread it seems you compare the set with the Yamaha mixer. So how do you compare modi to the MBP's headphone output?
 Suppose both used with mango as an amp.


----------



## G_T_J

stand said:


> Sometimes using an A/B switch with carefully matched volumes can be very surprising, no differences to be heard, We can't remember comparitive fine audio details for more than just a scant few seconds. Although there are times that not meeting impedance and driving requirements between cans and amp can case SQ issues, check the numbers


 
 I'm comparing by memory so there's always a chance I'm mistaken.
 It's not really very easy for me to do the straight comparison, as the dragonfly was connect via a 3.5 jack to double rca cable (Belkin) while the modi is now connected via a double RCA cable in both ends(cheap one). Switching between the two, provides that I have to swap cables and that's time consuming - I doubt - as you say rightly- I will ''remember'' how each one sounds to make safe a assessement. 
  
 I will give the new combo a few more listening hours as well as I will test it with the new cables and I will come back with an update.


----------



## bgentry

hrhd700 said:


> I think I got a little mixed up! As you wrote in your headphone thread (the link above) you love the magni/modi set. In that thread it seems you compare the set with the Yamaha mixer. So how do you compare modi to the MBP's headphone output?
> Suppose both used with mango as an amp.


 
  
 Well, I don't have the ability to do that right now, as my Magni2 has been sent back because it developed a problem.  I'm currently using the Yamaha mixer with the Modi feeding it.  Overall it sounds better than the MPB output, but some of the "magic" of the sound is gone.  It's still better than I remember with the MBP feeding the Yamaha, but not the same as the total package of the Modi2/Magni2.
  
 Again, I have NOT done A/B testing on this.  These are just my general impressions.
  
 Brian.


----------



## starfly

Question, does your Magni 2 Uber get hot when using it? Mine gets quite hot, is that normal?


----------



## DarthFader

starfly said:


> Question, does your Magni 2 Uber get hot when using it? Mine gets quite hot, is that normal?


 
 That's perfectly normal. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Hardwired

starfly said:


> Question, does your Magni 2 Uber get hot when using it? Mine gets quite hot, is that normal?


 
  
 Mine barely gets warm. It sits alone on my desk with plenty of airflow and it's not sitting on a DAC, so maybe that's part of it, but it doesn't get anywhere nearly as hot as the Asgard 2, which I had to buy a desk fan for. My Magni 2 Uber just gets warm enough to let me know it's on. My Asgard 2 gets hot enough to worry me about spontaneous combustion.


----------



## bikerboy94

Mine which is stacked on top of the Modi get warm to very warm but never hot.


----------



## tafens

bikerboy94 said:


> Mine which is stacked on top of the Modi get warm to very warm but never hot.




Same for me. Magni gets warm, as in no problem keeping my hand on top of it. Never hot so that I can't touch it or have to pull my hand away after a while. I also have them stacked, Magni on top.


----------



## pearljam50000

Do you feel theres a big difference un sound quality between Magni 2 Uber and Asgard 2?


hardwired said:


> Mine barely gets warm. It sits alone on my desk with plenty of airflow and it's not sitting on a DAC, so maybe that's part of it, but it doesn't get anywhere nearly as hot as the Asgard 2, which I had to buy a desk fan for. My Magni 2 Uber just gets warm enough to let me know it's on. My Asgard 2 gets hot enough to worry me about spontaneous combustion.


----------



## Hardwired

pearljam50000 said:


> Do you feel theres a big difference un sound quality between Magni 2 Uber and Asgard 2?


 
  
 Well, define 'big'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 At work I listen to the Magni with high-quality MP3s out of an iBasso DX90 and at home I'm using the Asgard out of a Bifrost Uber USB with FLAC files, so I hope I can hear a difference.  That's not exactly fair to the Magni because it doesn't have the same quality of source, but I did listen to the Asgard out of the DX90 before I took it home (had them all delivered at work) and there is just a touch more bass, a bit more soundstage, and a scosh more detail as compared to the Magni. I try not to listen to music analytically any more because you lose the enjoyment of just _listening_ but when listening at home there is a little more music than there is at work.
  
 You notice I didn't use the word 'big' in any of that, so to answer your question the difference isn't big, but it's definite. If I had lesser headphones or ears, or cared less about squeezing the most out of my listening experience, I would be more than satisfied with the Magni 2 Uber as my only amp. It's that satisfying. The Asgard 2 adds a little more of everything to that, but it's not huge even with a better source.
  
 Was that wishy-washy enough?


----------



## pearljam50000

Excellent!
Thanks ^-^


----------



## dorino

As with hi-fi in general, there's diminishing returns. The difference between the Asgard and the Magni is nowhere near the difference between generic-onboard-soundcard's-amp and the Magni.


----------



## Hardwired

dorino said:


> As with hi-fi in general, there's diminishing returns. The difference between the Asgard and the Magni is nowhere near the difference between generic-onboard-soundcard's-amp and the Magni.


 
  
 Yep. It's that first jump from crap to non-crap that's the big one. After that it's just fine-tuning the sound to be what you like. More bass? Less bass? More top end? Wider soundstage? There's an amp for that.


----------



## CaveManta

Originally Posted by *starfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 





> Question, does your Magni 2 Uber get hot when using it? Mine gets quite hot, is that normal?


 
 Mine gets hot as heck! Well, probably not that hot. I like to measure it with an infrared thermometer. Normal exterior temperature during use is around 113 degrees fahrenheit, interior is around 116-120 degrees. But when I hook it up to my Playstation 4 control's audio output, it gets even hotter! About 120 degrees on the exterior! I could almost _cook_ with it. This is all in low gain.


----------



## CaveManta

*Hey! I thought this was supposed to be a headphone amplifier!*


----------



## nineohtoo

So I just found out about the Uber stack and now plan on ordering one within the next week or so. Have any of you who already own the Uber stack noticed any difference between using the various inputs? I'm curious if the toslink connection is any different than the USB, because my Mac Mini's optical output is currently going to my old iPod HiFi and I'm trying to see if it would be worth the trouble of getting a toslink splitter too or just stick to using USB.


----------



## liraop

Hello,
 Did anyone upgrade from E10K to Modi2/Modi2u  and can make a comparison ? =)


----------



## chuckwheat

nineohtoo said:


> So I just found out about the Uber stack and now plan on ordering one within the next week or so. Have any of you who already own the Uber stack noticed any difference between using the various inputs? I'm curious if the toslink connection is any different than the USB, because my Mac Mini's optical output is currently going to my old iPod HiFi and I'm trying to see if it would be worth the trouble of getting a toslink splitter too or just stick to using USB.


 
 if your computer is old and has possibly noisy or un-isolated usb outputs, then you might hear a tiny bit more noise over the usb input, but between the toslink and the usb, i can't hear any difference on the hd650s


----------



## StanD

chuckwheat said:


> if your computer is old and has possibly noisy or un-isolated usb outputs, then you might hear a tiny bit more noise over the usb input, but between the toslink and the usb, i can't hear any difference on the hd650s


 
 You might hear something using a more sensitive headphone/IEM. The HD6xx series is not sensitive.


----------



## OverlordRush

order magni 2/modi 2 U last Friday and is coming on the 20th, can't wait


----------



## dorino

overlordrush said:


> order magni 2/modi 2 U last Friday and is coming on the 20th, can't wait


 

 I'm enjoying the stack, myself. It's pleasant to look at _and _it sounds great. Transparent and powerful. Great at the price.


----------



## HRHD700

Imagine that I've ordered Modi from Iran and I'll go crazy to wait at least 20 days to get it!
Eager to listen to its sound . .


----------



## OverlordRush

dorino said:


> I'm enjoying the stack, myself. It's pleasant to look at _and _it sounds great. Transparent and powerful. Great at the price.


 
 Just got them!!! They are smaller than I thought, but they sound great with my m70x.


----------



## starfly

overlordrush said:


> Just got them!!! They are smaller than I thought, but they sound great with my m70x.


 
 They are indeed tiny. Enjoy though!


----------



## Ali-Pacha

Received my Modi2 uber today from Schiit Europe...and will ship it back quickly : scratched button, eroded corners on aluminum top shell, wears on the bottom side, RCA input completely bent, etc...
 Looks like some craptastic b-stock (or rather z-stock) unit. First steps in Schiit's world kinda disappointing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ali


----------



## StanD

ali-pacha said:


> Received my Modi2 uber today from Schiit Europe...and will ship it back quickly : scratched button, eroded corners on aluminum top shell, wears on the bottom side, RCA input completely bent, etc...
> Looks like some craptastic b-stock (or rather z-stock) unit. First steps in Schiit's world kinda disappointing
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Perhaps it's the European distributer's fault, sneaky business.


----------



## Ali-Pacha

Price is the same as direct-order on schiit.com + shipping + customs, but availability looks a bit tricky from them.
 Quick answer BTW, but kind of "it's normal since it's hand-made" speech. Also told me they got it directly from Schiit, so the"try to get rid of the b-stock" thing would come from the Mother House...? Just sent it back to Netherlands anyway.

 Ali


----------



## JimmyJohns99

SIAP but for others did the magni 2 sound edgy/bright right when first trying it? Did it smooth out with time? Got the magni2 uber/modi2. For instance the piano sounds much brighter and too energetic (laymans terms..) than without amp/dac


----------



## JimmyJohns99

chuck8403 said:


> I agree. It is a beautiful sound. I have the Lyr, Valhall, Asgard, Vali and Magni 2. (Long story on why I have one of each! lol) I like the sound on the Valhalla the best. The Bottlehead Crack is also a good match.


 

 Quick comparison of the different amp signature sounds if you dont mind?


----------



## chuck8403

jimmyjohns99 said:


> Quick comparison of the different amp signature sounds if you dont mind?


 

 Sure, just my opinion. The headphones I have include:
  
 Sennheiser HD700, HD650, HD498, HD439, HD280 PRO, HD201, RS180, RS170, RS120, PXC 450
 Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO, DT770M80
 MrSpeakers Alpha Prime
 HiFiMan HE-500
 Sony MDRV6
 Audio Technica ath-m50
 Fostex T50RP Modded
 Bose QC15
 Parrot Zik 1.0
  
 The Magni and Vali are in one class. The others are in a different class.
  
 The Magni is clean and powerful for it's price. I think the sound is just slightly warm. This is based on my experience with other amps (O2, ODAC, EF5, Bottlehead Crack, FIIO E09k, and FIIO E12). Should work with most headphones. For lower impedance headphones, it may be all you need. If you have a higher impedance headphone, and like it loud, you will need something else. With that said, most would be fine. I primarily use this in my bedroom with the ATH-M50s and HD439. I find the HD498 too bright with these. The DAC on this is the Modi. This amp has a good size and I typically will take this or the ODAC when I travel.
  
 The Vali is very similar to the Magni. Maybe a little more noise and a little less power. You do have to get use to the microphonics. To me this seems to be smoother and the bass is just a tad better. I love the sound through the DT770 PRO. Seems to be a good match to me. I use this at work and again the DAC is a Modi.
  
 If I had one amp to choose from between the Magni and Vali, I would go with the Magni.
  
 For the next three amps, I use a Bitfrost Uber.
  
 I love the Asgard 2 (and Asgard), Valhalla 2 (and Valhalla) and the Lyr (Don't have the Lyr 2 yet, lol). Each I use for different headphones and mood or music.
  
 If I am listening to classical, rock, pop or music in general, I like the Asgard 2. The sound is crisp and clean. Drives all of my headphones well and does really well with low impedance headphones. It is my general amp that I use most of the time. (35%) Like most of the Schiit, it seems slightly warm, but this one is closer to neutral than the others. Solid amp. Works well with all of the headphones I have. I like it most with my HD700.
  
 I use the Lyr primarily with the HE-500s or when I really want to listen to music loud. Good power. I have a pair of Philips E88CC SQ tubes in it. Like the sound. I have tried some other tubes, but tube rolling isn't for me. Not trying to chase the next great thing on tubes. With tube amps, tubes can change the sound and you have to be careful with reviews from people. Good or bad could be as a result of the tubes. The stock tubes for this amp are fine. You can tweak the sound a bit with changing the tubes. Just not for me. With the tubes I use, this amp is warmer than the Magni, Valli and Asgard. Could be the tube choice. The power really opens up the HE-500s. I can only use this combination if I am the only one in the room. With the Alpha Prime (just got them the other day), the sound is awesome and should only get better. Works well with the HD650 also. Just a bit noisy with the HD700 (could be the tubes!).
  
 I use the Valhalla with my HD650 primarily. Great sound combination. So smooth and relaxing. Just love the sound. I use the standard tubes most of the time. Sound just fine to me. I have bought some other cheap tubes for swapping, but I just don't find the need. The amp is smooth with the HD700s as well. Overall, I like this amp with Country, Jazz and other mellow music. 
  
 Not real technical, as I just can't write a great review with real descriptive details. I like music and I know when I like the sound. At this point I don't think I will buy very many more amps or headphones. I am pretty happy with what I have now.
  
 The great thing about having the different amps is that I can change an amp and headphone each day and think, WOW, I can get rid of the others. Then the next day I change it up and have the same thought. Each combination brings out something in music I like. I am sure eventually I will have a few favorite combinations. Just enjoying the ride for now.
  
 Hope that helps!


----------



## JimmyJohns99

Thanks for the thorough breakdown! Sounds like you like the valhalla a lot. Would you say that is the smoothest of the bunch? Or do u think its using the bifrost that smooths things out? Why wouldnt you use that for all the amps? Im looking for the smooth relaxing sound i think


----------



## chuck8403

jimmyjohns99 said:


> Thanks for the thorough breakdown! Sounds like you like the valhalla a lot. Would you say that is the smoothest of the bunch? Or do u think its using the bifrost that smooths things out? Why wouldnt you use that for all the amps? Im looking for the smooth relaxing sound i think


 

 I think it is the combination, but when I hooked up all of the amps with the Modi, the sound was very good. The Bitfrost is definitely better, but the Modi is no slouch. The ODAC does a good job too.


----------



## TeddyShot

Hey I'm planning on buying a modi 2 soon to connect to my PC and iPad with a Lyr 2. I've been wondering though, is it possible to use EQ when connected to a DAC? For example both my iPad and PC have EQ options but I'm not sure if I will be able to enable them when they are connected to the Modi 2.


----------



## StanD

teddyshot said:


> Hey I'm planning on buying a modi 2 soon to connect to my PC and iPad with a Lyr 2. I've been wondering though, is it possible to use EQ when connected to a DAC? For example both my iPad and PC have EQ options but I'm not sure if I will be able to enable them when they are connected to the Modi 2.


 
 EQ works on my PC, iPod Touch 5G and Android devices along with a USB connected DAC, including the Modi 2 Uber and other DACs.


----------



## TeddyShot

stand said:


> EQ works on my PC, iPod Touch 5G and Android devices along with a USB connected DAC, including the Modi 2 Uber and other DACs.




Ok thanks, another thing though, when I connect my iPad to my Lyr 2 via a 3.5 jack I get distortion when I heavily increase the bass on the EQ settings in spotify. I'm guessing it has to do with the iPad's amp not being able to handle it but I could be wrong. Would a DAC fix such an issue?


----------



## tafens

teddyshot said:


> Ok thanks, another thing though, when I connect my iPad to my Lyr 2 via a 3.5 jack I get distortion when I heavily increase the bass on the EQ settings in spotify. I'm guessing it has to do with the iPad's amp not being able to handle it but I could be wrong. Would a DAC fix such an issue?




Perhaps, depending on where the distortion originates from. If the iPad amp can't handle all that bass, then yes. If the distortion is introduced by the EQ itself, then no.. I guess you just have to try to find out.

Personally I'd guess that the EQ is the culprit though. Try to throttle down the bass setting on the EQ and at the same time also lower everything else by the same amount. That should maintain a similar bass response without having the EQ at extreme levels.


----------



## TeddyShot

tafens said:


> Perhaps, depending on where the distortion originates from. If the iPad amp can't handle all that bass, then yes. If the distortion is introduced by the EQ itself, then no.. I guess you just have to try to find out.
> 
> Personally I'd guess that the EQ is the culprit though. Try to throttle down the bass setting on the EQ and at the same time also lower everything else by the same amount. That should maintain a similar bass response without having the EQ at extreme levels.




I think it was the EQ. I did what you mentioned and now there's zero distortion and the bass is really prominent but still tight.


----------



## StanD

teddyshot said:


> Ok thanks, another thing though, when I connect my iPad to my Lyr 2 via a 3.5 jack I get distortion when I heavily increase the bass on the EQ settings in spotify. I'm guessing it has to do with the iPad's amp not being able to handle it but I could be wrong. Would a DAC fix such an issue?


 
 It's possible that the EQ is causing clipping in the software (numeric) or the output stages of the iPad. Depending on the gain of the Lyr2 and the output of the iPad it is also possible that you might be overloading the input of the Lyr2, you can lower the volume on the Lyr to check this out. If the EQ is causing a numerical overload in software you can try a player that has a preamp gain control that you can lower (software) to work around it. Neutron is available on iOS and has such a control. Neutron has a parametric EQ which I prefer but has a learning curve.


----------



## tafens

teddyshot said:


> I think it was the EQ. I did what you mentioned and now there's zero distortion and the bass is really prominent but still tight.




Great, glad I could help.


----------



## bgentry

tafens said:


> Try to throttle down the bass setting on the EQ and at the same time also lower everything else by the same amount. That should maintain a similar bass response without having the EQ at extreme levels.




That's a bad idea. The *intention* of the idea is a good one: To lower the overall preamp level that's being jacked up by the bass boost. What you really want to do is to lower the preamp volume if your EQ program has it built in. It's usually a slider off to the left or right of the rest of the EQ labled as Preamp Level, or something similar.

The problem with trying to compensate by lowering the rest of the EQ bands is twofold: First you end up with a bunch of small notches in your response. It won't be flat like it was before. More like a sawtooth pattern. Second, EQ affects phase, so you'll be introduce phase shift at every single EQ band, which you don't want.

Neither of these things are going to *ruin* the sound, but they aren't good for it either. Find and use the preamp level control instead. 

Brian.


----------



## Saibastian

I'm looking into getting this combo except I'm thinking that I'll have a Modi 1 and a Magni 2, most of my headphones are fairly warm, and since this pair is known for being pretty neutral thats why I'm so interested in it. Seems like so many other amps are colored in this way, I few a few questions about it, other than the gain switch is there that much difference between the Magni 1 and 2? I'm leaning more towards to 2 because of it but I'm just wondering. And has anyone paired it with warm headphones (Like the Fidelio X2) and does it pair well?


----------



## tafens

bgentry said:


> tafens said:
> 
> 
> > Try to throttle down the bass setting on the EQ and at the same time also lower everything else by the same amount. That should maintain a similar bass response without having the EQ at extreme levels.
> ...




Thanks for the thorough explanation. Sadly, preamp is not available in Spotify's EQ for iOS (iPhone at least, but I would think iPad is the same). It only has the basic bands and a load of presets.


----------



## Jozurr

saibastian said:


> I'm looking into getting this combo except I'm thinking that I'll have a Modi 1 and a Magni 2, most of my headphones are fairly warm, and since this pair is known for being pretty neutral thats why I'm so interested in it. Seems like so many other amps are colored in this way, I few a few questions about it, other than the gain switch is there that much difference between the Magni 1 and 2? I'm leaning more towards to 2 because of it but I'm just wondering. And has anyone paired it with warm headphones (Like the Fidelio X2) and does it pair well?




I use the modi 1 and magni 2 uber with my Fidelio X1 and they pair really well. I still eq the bass a little because the X1 are extremely bass heavy so I think the magni will work perfecfly with the x2. The magni are very transparent yes (some call it bright because they dont add warmth) and do not distort the sound in any way. Personally I think the magni goes very well with darker headphones.


----------



## StanD

tafens said:


> Thanks for the thorough explanation. Sadly, preamp is not available in Spotify's EQ for iOS (iPhone at least, but I would think iPad is the same). It only has the basic bands and a load of presets.


 
 There are a number of player apps for iOS that have extensive EQ. I guess Spotify isn't one of them.


----------



## Saibastian

jozurr said:


> I use the modi 1 and magni 2 uber with my Fidelio X1 and they pair really well. I still eq the bass a little because the X1 are extremely bass heavy so I think the magni will work perfecfly with the x2. The magni are very transparent yes (some call it bright because they dont add warmth) and do not distort the sound in any way. Personally I think the magni goes very well with darker headphones.


 

 That sounds perfect, exactly what I'm looking for. Thank you for the response. It really does seem like every other amp+dac combo I've tried either adds warmth or has killed highs, I figured that the Schitt stack is what would fit the bill for me and the headphones I own.


----------



## tafens

stand said:


> There are a number of player apps for iOS that have extensive EQ. I guess Spotify isn't one of them.



Any you could recommend?


----------



## StanD

tafens said:


> Any you could recommend?


 
 For iOS, just a few:
 Onkyo HF Player - has a free version, easy to use EQ. Draw the EQ on screen, 11 bands. Paid version does hirez formats.
 Neutron Music Player - paid - Parametric EQ
 SmartEQ - paid - 10 band EQ


----------



## dorino

Oops - not worth posting.


----------



## tafens

stand said:


> For iOS, just a few:
> Onkyo HF Player - has a free version, easy to use EQ. Draw the EQ on screen, 11 bands. Paid version does hirez formats.
> Neutron Music Player - paid - Parametric EQ
> SmartEQ - paid - 10 band EQ



Thanks, I'll check them out


----------



## StanD

tafens said:


> Thanks, I'll check them out


 
 Try Onkyo HF Player free first. No investment required.


----------



## tafens

stand said:


> Try Onkyo HF Player free first. No investment required.



Looks like a good start. SmartEQ seems to be free as well now, but has an in-app purchase to remove ads.


----------



## BobSmith8901

seencreative said:


> Here they are, at my girlies, plugged into the TV, as its the only thing that has an optical. Grabbed what ever CD I could find
> 
> Wow, first true headphone amp and DAC I've ever used. I have no clue what band this is, but I done care


 
 What kind of headphones are those? Is that some sort of aftermarket headband pad attached to it or is it part of the unit? I've been looking for something like that, not sure if that's part of the gear or you bought separately.


----------



## Saibastian

Looks like I got a modi coming in on monday. Now I just need to find someone that's selling a magni 2 and I'll be all set up!


----------



## BobFiggins

bobsmith8901 said:


> What kind of headphones are those? Is that some sort of aftermarket headband pad attached to it or is it part of the unit? I've been looking for something like that, not sure if that's part of the gear or you bought separately.


 
 Looks like a T50RP, extra head padding, and different ear pads.


----------



## liraop

Modi 2 U just arrived. I'm getting used to it yet. I don't have an USB cable =T 
 I'm using macbookpro's optical out. I can hear the separation a little better (more air? maybe). 
 ---- forget what I said. I just changed in MIDI Controls the sampling rate to 192khz/24bit. Gosh, there's more detail and air!!! 
  
 I'm happy so far =) 

 Although I want to check out the difference through USB and Toslink


----------



## nineohtoo

I just received a pair of of the uber models, and while it sounds great through my mac mini, I'm getting bothered by the fact that the finish of the cases don't match. Anyone else have that? I know can be a little obsessive compulsive, but it's getting to me, probably as much if not more than the fact that the original versions were painted/powder coated :\


----------



## 299792458

In terms of finish, my Modi 2 Uber and Vali are identical.

liraop: toslink and usb should be identical, bit for bit...?


----------



## liraop

nineohtoo said:


> I just received a pair of of the uber models, and while it sounds great through my mac mini, I'm getting bothered by the fact that the finish of the cases don't match. Anyone else have that? I know can be a little obsessive compulsive, but it's getting to me, probably as much if not more than the fact that the original versions were painted/powder coated :\


 
 Yes! Modi is slightly larger than magni2.
  
  
 I'm really loving the sound. Reverb effects and ambience is better. This is awesome!


----------



## nineohtoo

Sorry, I wasn't suggesting the sizes are different. If they are, it seems negligible to me. My Magni though does have a more yellowed tint to it than my modi which seems noticeably more neutral. The brushed finish is visibly and physically smoother on the Modi than it is on the Magni as well. Does anyone know if this was as apparent with the Asgard and Bifrost?


----------



## DarthFader

liraop said:


> Modi 2 U just arrived. I'm getting used to it yet. I don't have an USB cable =T
> I'm using macbookpro's optical out. I can hear the separation a little better (more air? maybe).
> ---- forget what I said. I just changed in MIDI Controls the sampling rate to 192khz/24bit. Gosh, there's more detail and air!!!
> 
> ...


 

 Just out of curiosity, the MBP let you output 192k via optical? I know the folks at Schiit have warned that optical might be limited to 96k.
  
 (I would test this myself but as I've noted, my MBP's optical out seems to be broken    )


----------



## liraop

darthfader said:


> Just out of curiosity, the MBP let you output 192k via optical? I know the folks at Schiit have warned that optical might be limited to 96k.
> 
> (I would test this myself but as I've noted, my MBP's optical out seems to be broken    )




Yes, 192. I guess only models from 2014 or newer have 192


----------



## DarthFader

liraop said:


> Yes, 192. I guess only models from 2014 or layer has 192


 
  
 Aaaaaahh. That's probably it. I have an older model so even if I could get my optical port to work correctly, I'd still get higher samples out of the USB connection.
  
 I remember you debating whether to get the Modi so I'm glad you're enjoying it so far and that our rec wasn't a bad one!


----------



## liraop

darthfader said:


> Aaaaaahh. That's probably it. I have an older model so even if I could get my optical port to work correctly, I'd still get higher samples out of the USB connection.
> 
> I remember you debating whether to get the Modi so I'm glad you're enjoying it so far and that our rec wasn't a bad one!


 


 oh yes! The change is subtle but it's listenable. The 'rule of diminishing returns' is so damm real. 
 I think I hit the end of the road at least for 5 years or so.


----------



## HRHD700

dear liraop
Would you mind comparing the analogue output of MBP with Modi while using similar amp?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ali-Pacha

nineohtoo said:


> Sorry, I wasn't suggesting the sizes are different. If they are, it seems negligible to me. My Magni though does have a more yellowed tint to it than my modi which seems noticeably more neutral. The brushed finish is visibly and physically smoother on the Modi than it is on the Magni as well. Does anyone know if this was as apparent with the Asgard and Bifrost?


 
 Here are some pictures of my "brand new" Modi 2 uber : http://imgur.com/mqbOJ8k,WYTjQry,gKsUzBb,UO5Muza#0
 Immediately sent back to schiit (europe), indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Part of the process is hand-made, so it may explain such flawed units like mine are popping up sometimes, or variations in finish on yours.
 I've also read this kind on unmatching finish beetween Yggdrasil and Ragnarok on the related thread.
  
 Ali


----------



## liraop

hrhd700 said:


> dear liraop
> Would you mind comparing the analogue output of MBP with Modi while using similar amp?
> Thanks a lot.


 
  
 So, I used MPB's out feeding Magni2U and now I'm using Modi2U on optical. 
  
 I really like the combination of MPB+magni2u. The highs are defined, bass is tight. Mediums are .. ok. (My HPs aren't mid emphasized).
 I heard the difference on X2 and DT770 when I changed from E10K to mpb+m2u. 
  
 Modi running on optical is even delightful. Separation is better. There's a slightly wider soundstage and more air in general. Highs are detailed (I can now complain about cymbals/hit hat  in some records (Foo Fighters's Rope for instance). Bass is there, less prominent but tasty :b
  
 X2 is a little bit laid back so this setup makes it shines a little more. the sound is more cohesive, everything is in its place. 
  
 Listening through spotify premium, the improvement is wasted. When I listen to some hi-res flacs, the difference is pleasant. 

 I would say the improvement is about 10/15%. If that is good enough for you, go for it! 


 --- 

 PS: I haven't tried on USB yet. I don't have the USB cable. I found some background noise at high volume levels (not humanly safe) using Optical. It doesn't bother me but it might be a problem with higher impedance phone. 
  
 ---
  
 PS2: 
  




 this schiit is amazing. I'm hooked on this thing and can't sleep. POND live on KEXP sounds so good


----------



## eMpAtHy

Will the Magni2uber allow me to connect both my desktop monitors and headphones at the same time? I wouldn't be listening to both at the same time, but it would be nice to be able to freely switch between the two without having the disconnect/reconnect. The monitors would be connected via RCA cables and the headphones would be the standard 1/4".
  
 Lastly, I'm also looking at getting the Modi. Will a Modi2uber be necessary for me? My source is going to be my computer and only my computer connected via USB. Volume control would be through my keyboard.


----------



## DarthFader

empathy said:


> Will the Magni2uber allow me to connect both my desktop monitors and headphones at the same time? I wouldn't be listening to both at the same time, but it would be nice to be able to freely switch between the two without having the disconnect/reconnect. The monitors would be connected via RCA cables and the headphones would be the standard 1/4".
> 
> Lastly, I'm also looking at getting the Modi. Will a Modi2uber be necessary for me? My source is going to be my computer and only my computer connected via USB. Volume control would be through my keyboard.


 

 1. Yes, the uber will allow you to do just that. Sound is only routed to the monitors when you don't have headphones plugged in. Sounds like the Magni2U will work perfectly for what you're wanting.
  
 2. Modi should be fine but for $50 more, the flexibility of having multiple input options may be worth it. For example, what if you come across a situation where you want to run an optical cable (e.g. from a dvd player or cd player). What if you want to run two different devices into your DAC (I, for example, run two computers into my Modi2Uber. One runs via USB and one via Optical. I can toggle without any unplugging). Only you can decide if the added flexibility is worth the added price.


----------



## nineohtoo

Because my Magni switch was scratched, they're willing to take it back for me, although they said they couldn't do anything about the mismatched finishes, which is quite annoying. If the finish is still pretty off, I might just send it back and pay the restocking fee. I don't think them being handmade is a good excuse for the inconsistency in materials/finishes. Plus I think I've gotten to the point where I'd rather spend the money I spent on the combo and cables on Shure SE535s since most of my listening is on my commute and while walking about the city.


----------



## starfly

Man, lately my Magni 2 Uber is getting super hot.  Almost to the point where it burns my finger.  People here have told me it's normal and Schiit also told me it's normal, but with the rising ambient temperatures (summer, yeeaahhh!) I wonder if it will start getting even hotter and hotter.  Probably not good to have it located right under my monitor, will need to find another spot before it starts melting plastic or something.


----------



## liraop

starfly said:


> Man, lately my Magni 2 Uber is getting super hot.  Almost to the point where it burns my finger.  People here have told me it's normal and Schiit also told me it's normal, but with the rising ambient temperatures (summer, yeeaahhh!) I wonder if it will start getting even hotter and hotter.  Probably not good to have it located right under my monitor, will need to find another spot before it starts melting plastic or something.


 
 Mine got hot too. I've stopped using it as a stack. I think it's normal. You shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## bgentry

My first Magni 2 (non-Uber) got rather hot. Hot enough that you could hold your hand on it, but it was obviously VERY warm. That Magni, within a day of getting it, developed a medium loud humming sound through the headphones and mechanically in the transformer. I theorize (with almost no evidence) that part of the power supply circuit inside had a path to ground, which was causing the hum.

My replacement Magni 2 has ZERO hum and runs only a tiny bit warm to the touch. It's about skin temperature, plus or minus a few degrees. The room it is in stays around 78 deg F, give or take.

I'm not saying something is wrong with yours, but that's my experience.

Brian.


----------



## headfidelity

Sorry if this is a silly question but I have not been able to find an answer for it :
  
 Let's say I am connecting a CD player to the input of the Magni 2Uber, and I run its RCA outputs into a pair of powered speakers - does the Magni 2 Uber actually amplifiy the signal (like it does with the headphone output) for the RCA outputs, or does it simply function as a passive volume control to the powered speakers?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## DarthFader

headfidelity said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question but I have not been able to find an answer for it :
> 
> Let's say I am connecting a CD player to the input of the Magni 2Uber, and I run its RCA outputs into a pair of powered speakers - does the Magni 2 Uber actually amplifiy the signal (like it does with the headphone output) for the RCA outputs, or does it simply function as a passive volume control to the powered speakers?
> 
> Thanks.


 

 Passive.


----------



## Tai1or Made

My M/Mü stack arrived last week. Finally some omf for my HE400.

Got it hooked up to my Mac Mini via USB and Xbox One via optical.

Looks great, sounds great.


----------



## enkidu

hardwired said:


> Well, I'll chime in on this since I have both. I listen to the Magni 2 Uber at work, and the Asgard 2 at home, both with the same headphones. Despite all the measured evidence to the contrary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Holy moly, I'm currently running a Modi 1 to the same Headroom Micro amp. Been very happy with it and was considering what to get for my work setup, either the O2+ODAC with switched pre-amp outs or the Modi 2 + Magni 2 Uber. Once I can sell my Foster HPA4, going to pull the trigger on M2U+M2U stack. Thanks!


----------



## ghostdylan

I got my Magni 2, hooked it up with iPod video 5th thru RCA to 3.5mm cable and HD650.
  
 Problems I have:
  
 1. I can hear a slight hiss sound on the background;
 2. Had to turn up the volume up to 80/100 on Magni 2 and 90/100 on iPod to achieve the same volume produced with E12 at 70/100 with LOD from iPod;
 3. I feel everything I hear is lighter from Magni 2 compare to when connecting it to E12, and with a smaller soundstage....which is opposite than some of forum members commented.
  
 Any thoughts, anyone?
  
 I yet to order Modi 2 Uber yet...now I am not so sure if it would be way better if I went for it....please help.


----------



## BobSmith8901

ghostdylan said:


> I got my Magni 2, hooked it up with iPod video 5th thru RCA to 3.5mm cable and HD650.
> 
> Problems I have:
> 
> ...


 

 Can you try with a different source?


----------



## tafens

ghostdylan said:


> I got my Magni 2, hooked it up with iPod video 5th thru RCA to 3.5mm cable and HD650.
> 
> Problems I have:
> 
> ...




If I understand correctly, you are comparing:
1) iPod 30pin connector -> LOD -> E12 line in
with
2) iPod headphone out -> Magni line in

If that is the case, I'd bet much of the lightness/soundstage differences are due to using the headphone out from the iPod. Try connecting the Magni through the LOD instead.


----------



## ghostdylan

I'll try connecting it to MBP tonite. 
  
 Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ghostdylan

tafens said:


> If I understand correctly, you are comparing:
> 1) iPod 30pin connector -> LOD -> E12 line in
> with
> 2) iPod headphone out -> Magni line in
> ...


 
 Yea, you got it right.
  
 When I tried LOD, I can't really listen to it...tried only for 3 seconds...feel like everything is distorted...maybe it's my $1 3.5mm female to female adapter that I used to connect L9 to knukonceptz 3.5mm male to RCA cable...


----------



## starfly

So guys, I'm still contemplating whether I should send my Magni 2 Uber back for testing under warranty, as mine tends to run really hot.  This is especially noticeable with the higher ambient temperatures now that summer is arriving.  It doesn't quite burn my fingers when I touch it, but it's starting to get close.  It tends to get within 30 mins to an hour of use.  I mainly use the pre-map RCA outputs on the back to send a signal to my powered monitors.
  
 How are all your units faring?  Interested to hear what the consensus is here in terms of temperature for the Magni2U.


----------



## Hardwired

starfly said:


> So guys, I'm still contemplating whether I should send my Magni 2 Uber back for testing under warranty, as mine tends to run really hot.  This is especially noticeable with the higher ambient temperatures now that summer is arriving.  It doesn't quite burn my fingers when I touch it, but it's starting to get close.  It tends to get within 30 mins to an hour of use.  I mainly use the pre-map RCA outputs on the back to send a signal to my powered monitors.
> 
> How are all your units faring?  Interested to hear what the consensus is here in terms of temperature for the Magni2U.


 
  
 I use mine for both the pre-outs and for headphones. I'm currently using headphones, have been listening for around an hour at low volume, and when I put my hand on top of the amp it's barely warmer than my hand.


----------



## starfly

hardwired said:


> I use mine for both the pre-outs and for headphones. I'm currently using headphones, have been listening for around an hour at low volume, and when I put my hand on top of the amp it's barely warmer than my hand.


 
 Hmm, that really sounds like I have a defective unit.  I just don't really want to deal with the hassle of shipping it back and forth, but I probably should as it doesn't seem normal that it gets so hot.  Have only owned it for less than 2 months now.


----------



## tafens

ghostdylan said:


> Yea, you got it right.
> 
> When I tried LOD, I can't really listen to it...tried only for 3 seconds...feel like everything is distorted...maybe it's my $1 3.5mm female to female adapter that I used to connect L9 to knukonceptz 3.5mm male to RCA cable...




Might very well be the adapter. I had a bogus 1/4-to-1/8 inch headphone adapter once that broke somehow and distorted vocals (mainly) in that they became very distant. Replaced it and everything went back to normal.


----------



## liraop

So, I've finally got a USB cable. I'm surprised. On MacOSx, I can change the sampling and bit rate to tops 192khz/24bit and 192khz/32bit. On Optical I can 24/192khz. 

 Although many factors (including placebo), the USB sounds BETTER than optical on the settings. More room and separation. I would say a little bit of definition on highs but I don't hear that much.
 Have anyone experienced the same ? =)

 I'm happy with my purchase. I might invest in a IEM now.


----------



## Tai1or Made

liraop said:


> On MacOSx, I can change the sampling and bit rate to tops 192khz/24bit and 192khz/32bit.




Hmm doesn't come up on my Mac.


----------



## TeddyShot

Hey can someone tell me the differences between the Modi 2 and the Modi 2 Uber? I'm only planning on using the USB function so my only concern is if they both sound the same.


----------



## RickB

teddyshot said:


> Hey can someone tell me the differences between the Modi 2 and the Modi 2 Uber? I'm only planning on using the USB function so my only concern is if they both sound the same.


 

 The Uber has a better analog section. I haven't heard the regular Modi 2, but I consider the Modi2 Uber a decent upgrade in sound quality over the original Modi.


----------



## TeddyShot

rickb said:


> The Uber has a better analog section. I haven't heard the regular Modi 2, but I consider the Modi2 Uber a decent upgrade in sound quality over the original Modi.




What do you mean by better analog section? Do you mean the sound quality's better?


----------



## RickB

teddyshot said:


> What do you mean by better analog section? Do you mean the sound quality's better?


 

 Yes. Whether or not you can hear it I think varies from person to person. I consider it a subtle but noticeable difference (comparing Modi 1 to Modi 2 Uber).


----------



## TeddyShot

rickb said:


> Yes. Whether or not you can hear it I think varies from person to person. I consider it a subtle but noticeable difference (comparing Modi 1 to Modi 2 Uber).




Hmm okay I'm not sure if buying the Uber over the Modi 2 is worth the extra $50 though.


----------



## RickB

teddyshot said:


> Hmm okay I'm not sure if buying the Uber over the Modi 2 is worth the extra $50 though.


 
  
 If you don't think you'll ever use Toslink Or RCA inputs and will just stick with USB, it might be wise to save the $50. I personally wanted to own the best of a product I could get.


----------



## tafens

rickb said:


> teddyshot said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm okay I'm not sure if buying the Uber over the Modi 2 is worth the extra $50 though.
> ...


 

 I got the uber over the standard Modi2/Magni2, and I reasoned the same way. The ubers were within financial reach, but the next step up (Bifrost/Asgard combo) was not. I would have gone for them if possible, but as I could not I still wanted to get the best that I could get.
 I'm very happy with the ubers and have no regrets getting them over the regulars at all.


----------



## pearljam50000

Is the Magni 2 much better than the Geek Out's amp section?( I have the 720 version, but a comparison with the Geek Out 1000 will also be fine)
Thanks!


----------



## RickB

tafens said:


> I got the uber over the standard Modi2/Magni2, and I reasoned the same way. The ubers were within financial reach, but the next step up (Bifrost/Asgard combo) was not. I would have gone for them if possible, but as I could not I still wanted to get the best that I could get.
> I'm very happy with the ubers and have no regrets getting them over the regulars at all.


 

 Likewise.


----------



## TeddyShot

rickb said:


> If you don't think you'll ever use Toslink Or RCA inputs and will just stick with USB, it might be wise to save the $50. I personally wanted to own the best of a product I could get.




I ended up buying the Modi 2. I don't really plan on using anything besides USB since I only intend on using it with my iPad and computer. It came down to if I thought the Aluminum finish or the better analogue section (which I'm unsure how big of an improvement it would've provided) was worth the extra $50


----------



## liraop

modi 2 u : inputs,inputs,INPUTS...... and a better mysterious "analog section"


----------



## eimis

liraop said:


> modi 2 u : inputs,inputs,INPUTS...... and a better mysterious "analog section"


 
 yeah a comparison by an engineer between the two topologies would be interesting


----------



## wakkaday

how much will it cost to send uk
 what would i need to control powered speakers via a volume knob? which device and also a headphone when plugged to cut off the speakers? what do i need
  
 thanks


----------



## StanD

wakkaday said:


> how much will it cost to send uk
> what would i need to control powered speakers via a volume knob? which device and also a headphone when plugged to cut off the speakers? what do i need
> 
> thanks


 
 Sounds like a Magni 2 Uber. As far as costs go, you would have to contact your closest European distributor/dealer or Schiit themselves (that didn't come out right).


----------



## BobSmith8901

LOL! The idea to name themselves Schiit has got to be one of the most brilliant marketing moves I've ever seen. The continuous ability to poke fun at the name in a myriad of ways ensures that they will never be far from one's thoughts when considering hi-quality gear. BTW, I just got my Magni 2U/Modi 2U stack and am looking forward to hooking it all up. I'm very new to all of this but I'm going to see how things run using my optical out from my motherboard. I have an ASUS P9X79DX rig with pretty nice on board audio (ALC898) that can play 24/192 as it is so it will be very interesting to see what kind of improvements and difference I'll find from the new stack. Also have a new set of Sennheiser HD598s.


----------



## Dany1

Sorry this may sound noobish,but i was wondering is it possible to connect a portable amp like Cayin C5 with Modi 2 ? as modi appears to only have Rca outputs and doesn't have a line-out.


----------



## StanD

dany1 said:


> Sorry this may sound noobish,but i was wondering is it possible to connect a portable amp like Cayin C5 with Modi 2 ? as modi appears to only have Rca outputs and doesn't have a line-out.


 
 Line out is an electrical spec for an audio signal connection. It can use different types of connectors. Portable kit tends to use a TRS (Tip Ring Sleeve) 3.5 mm connection and desktop kit tends to use RCA connectors. All you need is an adapter cable.
 Here's just one such example (has a picture):
http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters%C2%AE-3-5mm-Stereo-Audio/dp/B00GFXFEXO


----------



## Dany1

stand said:


> Line out is an electrical spec for an audio signal connection. It can use different types of connectors. Portable kit tends to use a TRS (Tip Ring Sleeve) 3.5 mm connection and desktop kit tends to use RCA connectors. All you need is an adapter cable.
> Here's just one such example (has a picture):
> http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters%C2%AE-3-5mm-Stereo-Audio/dp/B00GFXFEXO


 
 Ohh i see,Thanks mate !  
  
 I was looking for similar cables on ebay and i came across this one:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-5FT-Original-MCA-Silver-Plated-Stereo-3-5mm-Male-to-2RCA-Audio-Cable-Hi-Fi-/251573557458?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a92f3d8d2
  
 It's a silver plated,looks high quality and is a bit expensive.Do you think it's worth buying it ? will i get somewhat better performance than a normal pure copper *3.5mm Male to 2RCA cable* ?


----------



## StanD

dany1 said:


> Ohh i see,Thanks mate !
> 
> I was looking for similar cables on ebay and i came across this one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-5FT-Original-MCA-Silver-Plated-Stereo-3-5mm-Male-to-2RCA-Audio-Cable-Hi-Fi-/251573557458?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a92f3d8d2
> ...


 
 SIlver plated will do nothing for you. I do not believe in cable magic as there is no electronic reasoning for this. Get a decent quality cable that will not fail. Monoprice is one such popular brand that will not raid your wallet.
  
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021817&p_id=9300&seq=1&format=2
  
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021815&p_id=5598&seq=1&format=2


----------



## BobSmith8901

Question about DAC settings in the Modi 2 Uber: I have my M2U set up with an optical cable from onboard sound on PC into M2U. There are several output settings that can be selected in the properties of the M2U, all the way from 16 bit/44 to 24 bit/192.
  
 Is it necessary to select, say, 16/44 if one is playing files at that bit rate or, say, 24/192 if one is playing those types of files? 
  
 Does the M2U decide the conversion rate on the fly depending on the information it's getting from the music file being output to it and if so, is it best to just leave the selection at 16/44 for everything and let the M2U do its thing?
  
 Any insight appreciated.


----------



## jimdandy

Got my Modi 2 Uber today. Listening to it right now. Read some comments on the button and quality. Well,everything is fine on mine. No complaints. Sound is awesome. I also have the Magni 2 Uber. I had the Magni hooked up to my Creative ZXR sound card before I got the Modi. I would say it sounds better. Can't hear the noise coming from the inside of the computer now. The sound definition is better it seems. Now all I need is better headphones. Got HDJ-2000 but want some better ones for the computer. The HDJ-2000 is for my Galaxy Note 4 that I use at work. Has anyone used the HE-400i on these? I'm thinking about those after reading the reviews on here and the price is not too bad. Awesome set. The guys at Schiit Audio really know what they are doing. Got the PYST cables too. Great quality also cannot complain one bit. The RCA  cable are not as thick as I thought they would be. So The Magni sits on top of the Modi well. The button selector is just loose enough to select what connection you want to listen to. I know the guys at Schiit read the forums so I hope they read this. I think the quality and sound out weigh the price and they are made in the USA. Can't get any better for the price.


----------



## BobSmith8901

Received my Magni2U/Modi2U stack about a week and a half ago. Nicely boxed and arrived undamaged. Subjective impressions: Really adds life to the music. I have hooked up to optical out of my P9X79DX motherboard and it really impresses. I just went ahead and set the shared mode output to 24/192 and set up WASAPI on Winamp to let the source determine the digital output--I'm assuming that the Modi is doing its thing at the source bitrate. I also tested out the USB output--no problem there and using the USB, the Modi will show up as Modi in the playback devices and offer up to 32/192 (vs optical max 24/192), whereas using optical it will just show optical output. I have successfully played files with all bitrates up to 24/192 with the optical output--I'm using a new Amazon Basics optical cable and I'm pretty impressed with it too.
  
 Sound-wise, it's fantastic using my Senn HD598 but I was surprised at how it brought back to life my ancient Cambridge Soundworks CSW 350s. Especially when using the stack with Winamp (utilizing Maiko WASAPI Output and SA Stereo Tool 7.60), just brings the music to life in a way I've never experienced before with these speakers.
  
 The fit and finish are awesome (the two units that I got match up pretty much perfectly as far as I can tell) and both units have performed flawlessly. I did test the hum thing when touching the volume ctl knob--it does exhibit a hum at very high volume levels when touching the knob but this is normal as the unit is ungrounded and in no way affects the music--I mean even if I could tolerate the volume level that it takes to notice the hum, as soon as I detached my hand from the knob, the hum would be gone. This is actually something I wouldn't have even been aware of had there not been some discussion on the site regarding it. I haven't noticed any imbalance at very low volume levels on my unit, perfectly balanced all the way down to volume zero on my highly sensitive PX-100 first gen even at hi-gain. One thing with the Magni hooked up to the powered speakers--even with the volume level at 0 I get a pretty good "thump" out of the speakers (2 satellites and subwoofer) after the 8-10 second mute after power on--but it says it will do this in the instructions so I expected it. I also don't seem to mind the fairly bright LED lights on the units--the Magni seems a slightly brighter.
  
 Oh yeah, the temperature of the Magni and Modi--The Magni will get warmish with time and playing intensity and I did notice that it got pretty warm--not anything like I would describe as hot or alarming in any way--but this was after several hours of being on without playing any music (underneath a monitor stand and not stacked on top of the Modi, sitting to the Modi's right). Subjectively, seemed to me to be quite normal and nothing I would think there's something malfunctioning--I mean this is a pretty high powered piece of kit enclosed in metal, it's gonna get warm and maybe very warm with use and being on for a long time. The Modi on the other hand, cool as a cucumber, not even slightly warm.
  
 Anyway, all in all I'm extremely impressed with both units and I get a warm fuzzy old school feeling with these, like they'll last a long time and always be reliable and sound great. Thanks Schiit, you guys are a truly great outfit, and thanks to all the members of this thread for an enjoyable learning experience as I researched prior to purchasing these.


----------



## enkidu

Don't have time to post an in-depth impression but I'm so excited, I just have to post. Just got a Magni2U and Modi2U set to use at work, but I think it's staying home. And I might swap out my old rig for another Magni2U to use at work. I've been listening to my ATH-A900 (originals not the new 900X) for quite a few years now. They've been upgraded with leather cushions but otherwise stock. My main rig consisted of a MBP=>USB=>Modi (original)=>Headroom Micro Amp. The combination is great and met (I thought) all my needs. The Magni2U blows the Micro away. Distinctly tighter across all frequencies and able to go much deeper without distortion without being over bright. To quote the Schiit website tag on the M2U/M2U combination, *This Schiit is Bananas*. Gonna wait a day or two to finalize, but I'm going to unload the Micro and get the funds for another Magni2U for work cause this Schiit is too good to listen to half the day. Thanks to all on this thread and forum who helped me get this set.


----------



## TattooedMac

Hi all.
  
 I have done quite a bit of reading about the *Schiit* *Magni 2 *& *Schiit Modi 2, *having been steered away from the LD MKIII. 
 I was curious as too "whats in the box" ?? Does it have all cables to be able to run it off my iMac ?? 
  
 What I understand, I would be using a USB from my iMac to my Modi 2, and then from Modi 2 > Magni 2 via the L & R cabling ?? Correct ?? 
 I'm new to this era of HiFi come AMP/DAC so sorry if the questions seem a little common. I just want to make sure I get this set up right off the bat. 
 Because I have only had in the past, a huge ass, HiFi to speakers, running my Audio out of a iMac (apart from to my AE/ATV3) its all relatively new.
  
 So would the above be correct ? Do I need to buy any other cables ?? I have my Grado SR325e simply out of the earphone jack at the moment, and am just about ready to place my order . .  Appreciate anything you can offer in the way of setup information .. ... . . 
  
 Cheers
  
 TM


----------



## dorino

> What I understand, I would be using a USB from my iMac to my Modi 2, and then from Modi 2 > Magni 2 via the L & R cabling ?? Correct ??


 
  
 That's correct. You'd need to buy the USB cable and RCA audio cables seperately, though. They don't come with the amp or DAC. You can get cheap cables from anywhere. The USB cable needs to end in male A on one side and male B on the other side, where as the interconnect between the amp and DAC would be something like this. Schiit also sells (admittedly overpriced) cables themselves.


----------



## rovopio

tattooedmac said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I have done quite a bit of reading about the *Shiit* *Magni 2 *& *Shiit Modi 2, *having been steered away from the LD MKIII.
> I was curious as too "whats in the box" ?? Does it have all cables to be able to run it off my iMac ??
> ...


 
  
 you have to buy both the Interconnect cable from Modi to Magni and USB cable from PC to your Modi...
 you can buy both directly from Schiit as well... or buy it someplace else say, Monoprice or your local electronic stores.


----------



## TattooedMac

dorino said:


> That's correct. You'd need to buy the USB cable and RCA audio cables seperately, though. They don't come with the amp or DAC. You can get cheap cables from anywhere. The USB cable needs to end in male A on one side and male B on the other side, where as the interconnect between the amp and DAC would be something like this. Schiit also sells (admittedly overpriced) cables themselves.


 
  
  


rovopio said:


> you have to buy both the Interconnect cable from Modi to Magni and USB cable from PC to your Modi...
> you can buy both directly from Schiit as well... or buy it someplace else say, Monoprice or your local electronic stores.


 
  
 Cool, Thanks. Its a shame they don't tell you 'whats in the box', because at a minimum, I would have thought that you would of got the USB A-B cable, to hook straight from the source. 
  
 Just one more, I plan on getting the Modi/Magni for now, so down the track, if I upgrade to a Asgard 2 or Valhalla 2 down the track, so I can take the Magni with me everywhere, will the Modi work well with the bigger AMPS ?? Or should I be really looking at the Asgard 2 straight off the bat, and then get a Modi/Uber down the track ?? 
  
 Arrgghhh so many combinations and it really does feel like I'm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . . . . . .
  
 Thanks TM


----------



## StanD

tattooedmac said:


> Cool, Thanks. Its a shame they don't tell you 'whats in the box', because at a minimum, I would have thought that you would of got the USB A-B cable, to hook straight from the source.
> 
> Just one more, I plan on getting the Modi/Magni for now, so down the track, if I upgrade to a Asgard 2 or Valhalla 2 down the track, so I can take the Magni with me everywhere, will the Modi work well with the bigger AMPS ?? Or should I be really looking at the Asgard 2 straight off the bat, and then get a Modi/Uber down the track ??
> 
> ...


 
 The Modi should work with any amp as its line out meets standards.


----------



## pearljam50000

Is the Schiit stack an upgrade over a Geek Out? the amp section especially...


----------



## Ali-Pacha

ali-pacha said:


> Here are some pictures of my "brand new" Modi 2 uber : http://imgur.com/mqbOJ8k,WYTjQry,gKsUzBb,UO5Muza#0
> Immediately sent back to schiit (europe), indeed
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ok, received a decent Modi 2 uber eventually yesterday. "Decent" because all the corners are now equally sharp, RCA input is straight and all the scratches are gone...but one (very minor) , still remaining on the button (which is wonky by nature, not so much a problem). The design is pretty solid, and I like the neat touch of the white (powerful) led.
  
 Soundwise, yeah, it's very cool. My references are pretty low, built-in devices (PC, TV), entry-level CD-players (CD-6003, old Philips CD930), or one of the cheapest DAC you can get (Hifimediy), but his M2U is clearly an upgrade : way more body in the low end, more details / layering, but never agressive / etchy. Soundstage seems larger too.
  
 I haven't tested toslink input, but RCA is perfectly fine. USB only needs something a bit more recent thant the first printer cable I used : random glitches über alles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Oh, and despite the external PS, it doesn't completely filter the ground-loop issue I have beetween my PC and my Stax amp (I keep my hifimediy filter).
  
 Maybe a (very little) bit overrated / overhyped, but pretty good value overall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Ali


----------



## riverlethe

Does anyone know where to get different volume knobs for the Magni 2 potentiometer?  Perhaps this deserves it's own thread.


----------



## TattooedMac

bobsmith8901 said:


> Is it necessary to select, say, 16/44 if one is playing files at that bit rate or, say, 24/192 if one is playing those types of files?
> Does the M2U decide the conversion rate on the fly depending on the information it's getting from the music file being output to it and if so, is it best to just leave the selection at 16/44 for everything and let the M2U do its thing?
> 
> Any insight appreciated.


 
 This is a good question and one I could be interested in finding out  . . .
  
 On another note, I have just purchased the Magni 2U and will be here early next week. I will work on getting the Modi 2/U at a later date. I believe in purchasing the Uber models, I am in essence 'future proofing' myself to some degree, and I had to have a reason the justified the extra $77AUD haha but yes, am excited to hear my chillout playlist through this AMP w/ my Grado SR325e's . . .
  
 Cheers TM


----------



## illitirit

This might be an odd question but does anyone else with a Modi 2 uber and Magni 2 uber have different finishes?
  
 My magni 2 uber color seems to be darker, the modi 2 uber i have seems lighter in color.  There is nothing wrong with them sonically but the difference in finishes is kind of bothering me due to OCD.
  
 I purchased them at different times however the only reason i purchased the modi 2 uber in the first place was so that it would match my magni 2 uber.
  
 Anyone else with different finishes?
  
 here is a picture, and obvious difference.


----------



## Tai1or Made

My Modi Ü 2 and Magni 2 are different colours, same as yours.

Slightly annoying, but spend more time listening than looking at it.


----------



## dorino

Mine match.


----------



## rovopio

tattooedmac said:


> This is a good question and one I could be interested in finding out  . . .
> 
> On another note, I have just purchased the Magni 2U and will be here early next week. I will work on getting the Modi 2/U at a later date. I believe in purchasing the Uber models, I am in essence 'future proofing' myself to some degree, and I had to have a reason the justified the extra $77AUD haha but yes, am excited to hear my chillout playlist through this AMP w/ my Grado SR325e's . . .
> 
> Cheers TM


 
  
 i'm plugging my magni 2 uber to 325e as well. ps: Your questions is more specifically addressed to Grado thread as well hehe.
 The 2uber to 325e sound good.
  
 There is no futureproof by the way. Eventually, if you like your Grado enough, you will get the Little Dot i+ or some other amps. To be honest, if you have shoestring budget like I do... and not too audiophile-ic with sounds, in relation to the budget you have. Magni 2 Uber is the last amplifiers you will ever need.
  
 That was behind my purchasing decision at the time, and after all this time, I still stand by that. Sure with more disposable incomes, I'd eventually get a Lyr 5 and/or Asgard 4 someday. But Magni 2 Uber is powerful enough for majority of headphones out there (considering it's economical price ).


----------



## wakkaday

if i buy
  
  
Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber   
 can i use the volume control to adjust the powered speakers (yamaha hs7)


----------



## jaywillin

wakkaday said:


> if i buy
> 
> 
> Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber
> can i use the volume control to adjust the powered speakers (yamaha hs7)


 
 yes, run the output of the magni 2 uber to the input of the powered speakers


----------



## enkidu

> wakkaday said:
> 
> 
> > if i buy
> ...


 
 Additional small note, the pre-amp out on the back of the Magni 2 Uber is only active when you unplug your headphones. Mine is hooked to a pair of Definitive Inclines and the sound is great.


----------



## jaywillin

enkidu said:


> Additional small note, the pre-amp out on the back of the Magni 2 Uber is only active when you unplug your headphones. Mine is hooked to a pair of Definitive Inclines and the sound is great.



yes,that's correct 
and how do you like the inclines ?
I almost bought a pair recently


----------



## enkidu

jaywillin said:


> yes,that's correct
> and how do you like the inclines ?
> I almost bought a pair recently


Love them. I've had mine for a little over a year. Surprisingly complete range coverage, solid low end power, clean reproduction, and the angling definitely helps it work for a desktop set up. Not much reproduction in the sub 60Hz or so range, but I wouldn't expect to get that in this form factor. Most people are surprised that there isn't a subwoofer. Highly recommended.

Edit: Changed 80 to 60. It does go surprisingly low.


----------



## jimdandy

I'm looking to upgrade my headphones now that  have the Schiit stack. Was wondering if the HE-400i sound pair well with these. I have heard some amps color the sound of some headphones. I listen to movies and music. Want some to use just on my computer.


----------



## rovopio

jimdandy said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my headphones now that  have the Schiit stack. Was wondering if the HE-400i sound pair well with these. I have heard some amps color the sound of some headphones. I listen to movies and music. Want some to use just on my computer.


 
  
 It does. Magni2 can run them perfectly fine.


----------



## Ali-Pacha

I still have some glitches with my M2U. They randomely occur through quiet parts, like the beginning of this : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onGWF8mz1Zw
 Not sure whether my USB cable is 2.0 or 1.0 (very old), but there are far less glitches than before (very very short cable). Have to test with an other cable.

 Ali


----------



## rockyzz

How big is the difference between normal and uber versions? Especially for HD 600?


----------



## StanD

rockyzz said:


> How big is the difference between normal and uber versions? Especially for HD 600?


 
 0.9 dB of power, nothing that should keep you up late at night. Any differences in SNR or distortion should be well below a human's ability to tell any difference.


----------



## jimdandy

Thank you for the reply. Sorry I did not respond sooner. Job has been getting to me. I have read reviews saying terms like muddy and what not but now I understand. I have a pair of old Image One from Klipsch. LOL must say being used to the HDJ-2000 then going to them. It is like listen to speakers with a pillow over them. I have not listened to them for well over a year now. Thought they were pretty good but now can't stand them. Going to try to give them away. Don't want to sell them for fear of making an enemy. I like the sound of the Pioneers so want to use them on my Note 4. I have it rooted and been using Viper4 Audio. Not too bad I must say. I listened to players but felt like my money would be better spent on DAC and Amp for the computer so I went with the Schiit stack. I'm glad I did. Looking at the HE-400i for home use. I listen to movies and music at home. From what I understand from the reviews the sound signature seems to be good for this.


rovopio said:


> jimdandy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking to upgrade my headphones now that  have the Schiit stack. Was wondering if the HE-400i sound pair well with these. I have heard some amps color the sound of some headphones. I listen to movies and music. Want some to use just on my computer.
> ...


----------



## MusclePharm

Hey guys,
  
 My Modi 2 arrived today, I'm sorry this is a noob question but I just don't want to break anything. I have some older headsets and they have 2 plugs, a green one (headphones) and a pink one (micro). The inputs on modi are stated as "Right" and "Left". So obviously, the headsets won't work without some kind of adapter. Now the question is, what specific adapter would I need?


----------



## RickB

musclepharm said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My Modi 2 arrived today, I'm sorry this is a noob question but I just don't want to break anything. I have some older headsets and they have 2 plugs, a green one (headphones) and a pink one (micro). The inputs on modi are stated as "Right" and "Left". So obviously, the headsets won't work without some kind of adapter. Now the question is, what specific adapter would I need?


 
  
 The Modi is just a DAC-- you need to connect it to an amplifier before you can listen to music; the RCA jacks on the back are for connecting an amp (or preamp).


----------



## MusclePharm

I suspected that. I just thought I read that someone tried it without an Amp, and since mine is still to arrive, just thought of give it a try. Anyway, thank you!


----------



## Tunkejazz

Hi guys,
 I am about to press the button to buy one of the Modi 2 versions for my Vali amp. In principle, I can live with just a USB connection, but...the Uber  comes with an external power supply and a different analog section. Has anyone actually tested whether this makes an audible difference?
  
 I guess this has been mentioned before in the thread, but I cannot afford to read 55 pages!


----------



## riverlethe

tunkejazz said:


> Hi guys,
> I am about to press the button to buy one of the Modi 2 versions for my Vali amp. In principle, I can live with just a USB connection, but...the Uber  comes with an external power supply and a different analog section. Has anyone actually tested whether this makes an audible difference?
> 
> I guess this has been mentioned before in the thread, but I cannot afford to read 55 pages!




No one has properly tested whether any of these things make an audible difference. What's wrong with your current source?


----------



## chococya96

Just when are they going to re-stock Modi Optical?
  
 I've just received an email reply from one of their representatives saying that they will stock them soon though will not give any ETA.


----------



## liraop

tunkejazz said:


> Hi guys,
> I am about to press the button to buy one of the Modi 2 versions for my Vali amp. In principle, I can live with just a USB connection, but...the Uber  comes with an external power supply and a different analog section. Has anyone actually tested whether this makes an audible difference?
> 
> I guess this has been mentioned before in the thread, but I cannot afford to read 55 pages!




I'm pretty sure you won't hear any difference. Get the uber version if you want the extra inputs  they're very handy


----------



## Tunkejazz

riverlethe said:


> What's wrong with your current source?


 
 Oh nothing really wrong. I am kind of new-by to headphones and I was using my naim dac at home to listen to music. But I want this amp at work, where I don't really have a source 
  
 The reason why I don't go straight for the UBER version is that I am just a bit tight on cash at the moment after the renovation of our bathroom, but that is a different story 
  
 Thanks for the comments anyhow, also to liraop!


----------



## charlesluo

I received my modi 2/magni 2 stack and enjoyed it.
  
  
 But there is a small problem. Sometimes it just suddenly pauses or stops the music for 0.5 second or 1 second. It is really annoying. I suppose it has something to do with the USB jitters? Does anyone have the similar issue? 
  
  
 I'm using it with the Windows 7 Thinkpad. I've installed the driver and set modi 2 to expert mode. The pause/stop happens with Foobar2000 or spotify or any players.
  
  
 Thanks.
  
  
 update: problem solved. I disabled the USB power management, no pause any more.
  
 Thanks to Nick from Schiit. Really fast customer support. Appreciated. I should refer to the Schiit faq: 
  
 http://schiit.com/faq/dac-problems


----------



## MusclePharm

I'm thinking of getting a dedicated power supply for my modi 2 (not uber version). Any recommendation?
 I've been looking at http://www.aqvox.de/usb-power_en.html, looks good but it has 2 versions: Type A and Type B, not sure which one to get in this particular case.
  
  
 There's also this one, cheaper: http://www.ab-system.hk/index.php?route=product/product&path=73&product_id=64


----------



## StanD

musclepharm said:


> I'm thinking of getting a dedicated power supply for my modi 2 (not uber version). Any recommendation?
> I've been looking at http://www.aqvox.de/usb-power_en.html, looks good but it has 2 versions: Type A and Type B, not sure which one to get in this particular case.
> 
> 
> There's also this one, cheaper: http://www.ab-system.hk/index.php?route=product/product&path=73&product_id=64


 
 Since the Modi2 (Non Uber) gets both power and signal from the same USB connection, you would probably have to rig up a special Y cable. For all the extra money and effort, I would just get the Uber version.


----------



## riverlethe

Why? Do you need it for portable use?


----------



## MusclePharm

stand said:


> Since the Modi2 (Non Uber) gets both power and signal from the same USB connection, you would probably have to rig up a special Y cable. For all the extra money and effort, I would just get the Uber version.


 
 I see now that the aqvox's one does have an adaptor, if you take a look at this picture you will understand what I mean: http://www.myhifishop.de/images/product_images/info_images/49_0.jpg which means no "special Y cable" would be needed, since the USB-datalines are not interrupted.
  


riverlethe said:


> Why? Do you need it for portable use?


 

 Not really, my current audio setup wouldn't let me anyway.
  
 Just wanted to improve sound quality/clarity by removing the known noise from the computer's usb power.


----------



## riverlethe

musclepharm said:


> I see now that the aqvox's one does have an adaptor, if you take a look at this picture you will understand what I mean: http://www.myhifishop.de/images/product_images/info_images/49_0.jpg which means no "special Y cable" would be needed, since the USB-datalines are not interrupted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you hearing noise at your maximum listening volume with no music playing?


----------



## MusclePharm

Not at all. To be honest, I'm still waiting for the Amp to arrive so I may start using the DAC.
 (I know it sounds d*mb, perhaps it is... or it could be just a desperate pre-failed attempt to somehow improve the sound quality while I cry on my knees due to the fact the my amp has not arrived yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
 Anyhow, by reading some discussions and reviews I got the idea that it SEEMS to improve the sound's clarity even though if you don't listen to this so called "noise".


----------



## riverlethe

musclepharm said:


> Not at all. To be honest, I'm still waiting for the Amp to arrive so I may start using the DAC.
> (I know it sounds d*mb, perhaps it is... or it could be just a desperate pre-failed attempt to somehow improve the sound quality while I cry on my knees due to the fact the my amp has not arrived yet  )
> Anyhow, by reading some discussions and reviews I got the idea that it SEEMS to improve the sound's clarity even though if you don't listen to this so called "noise".




A lot of people "seem" to say a lot of different things without substance. If the USB input is really poorly filtered enough to allow noise through, I'm not sure an external power supply would help.

Edit: I don't know if it is or isn't, since I'm using a Dacport LX with my Magni 2.


----------



## StanD

@MusclePharm If you are concerned about USB noise, you can do the following.
 1) Get a Modi 2 Uber that has it's own supply,
 2) User an optically isolated USB adapter to break all electrical connections from the source which prevents ground loops and its related noise. An example is at the below link, This one will only go up to 24 bit/96 kHz resolution on a DAC. You can probably find something that goes higher if you use hires audio.
http://www.amazon.com/HifimeDIY-Isolator-ADUM4160-signal-isolation/dp/B00F4SCCR2


----------



## MusclePharm

I spend a lot of days (if not weeks) reading reviews before buying an item, still I guess it isn't enough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 The thing is, I'm from europe and I got the modi 2 from someone who came visit me, I'm afraid that getting a whole new DAC plus the shipping costs and customs, may get too expensive, so I was looking for something that wouldn't get my gf to make me sleep in the dog house.
  
 Guess I will just wait for the Amp and see how it works out with my Modi 2.
  
  
 Thank you all for the help, really apreciated!


----------



## StanD

musclepharm said:


> I spend a lot of days (if not weeks) reading reviews before buying an item, still I guess it isn't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 If it works well, then, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it." Enjoy your new stuff.


----------



## illitirit

Does anyone know if its safe to keep the magni 2 uber / modi 2 uber on 24/7?
  
 Is it recommended to turn off both devices when not in use?


----------



## Daneel

Can anyone comment on how hot their Magni 2 Uber gets when driving cans like the HD 580?  I had mine on for about half an hour last night (low gain, volume between 9 and 11), and I would guess the case got to about 50-60C (122-140F).  Does that sound like a problem?  It very warm / hot to the touch, but some way from uncomfortable to touch.


----------



## illitirit

mine gets pretty hot as well, but never to the point that i cant place my finger on it.  I could probably put my face on it and be fine.


----------



## bikerboy94

I'm sure its safe to be left on but pointless if not being used.


----------



## nlg550

After waiting months, my Schiit Stack finally arrived. I must say that I`m really impress what this little combo can do. Everything sounds so amazing with them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now, I know why this combo is so well recommended.


----------



## liraop

illitirit said:


> Does anyone know if its safe to keep the magni 2 uber / modi 2 uber on 24/7?
> 
> Is it recommended to turn off both devices when not in use?


 
 Turn it off. =v


daneel said:


> Can anyone comment on how hot their Magni 2 Uber gets when driving cans like the HD 580?  I had mine on for about half an hour last night (low gain, volume between 9 and 11), and I would guess the case got to about 50-60C (122-140F).  Does that sound like a problem?  It very warm / hot to the touch, but some way from uncomfortable to touch.


 
 On high gain with me, after 40 minutes of listening it gets hot. Not warm, not boiling/melting, but hot. I don't think it's a problem. It's a amplifier that uses its case as heat dissipation.


----------



## mmichii

Just got my uber stack 2 days ago.  Really nice.  I personally think they are very solidly constructed.  All the switches feel very solid.  Even my brother who isn't an audiophile but is an aerospace engineer complimented their solid build.  Soundwise I love how the sound doesn't sound strained or the amp sounds like its struggling.  I am having to get used to how much bass there is when the frequency response is really flat without a big rolloff at the end.  Its almost the same feeling I got when I first calibrated my first lcd tv.  I missed the oversharp bluish picture but in time my eyes adjusted.  Im getting used to the amount of bass.  I tried the magni 2 with the line out from my old hk avr125 line output and wow did it sound anemic.  I also love how the upper frequencies are solid without that sizzle/sibilance.  I'm no expert but overall really love these two.
  
 On a side note mine gets pretty warm.  I don't know about 50-60C.  Im basing that on how hot my gtx970 feels when afterburner tells me its that hot (who knows if thats accurate).  I'm using hd600s at the moment with volume at 12 on low gain.  If you suspect its running hot you should contact Schiit.  I had a question about which gain i should use and they responded almost immediately.


----------



## jdawg307

Man I really gotta get a stack. My cans are practically begging for them!


----------



## riverlethe

jdawg307 said:


> Man I really gotta get a stack. My cans are practically begging for them!




This creates in my mind a very disturbing image.


----------



## jdawg307

What, your headphones don't talk to you?


----------



## TattooedMac

Well my awesome Schiit Stack has been completed. I bought local for the Magni2U and had to buy from Schiit for the Modi2U, which I didn't mind, because I also got the PYST Cables, making the whole stack a lot neater to have sitting on my Desk.
 I held off buying Boom 2, and I'm so glad I did, because this Magni/Modi duo, put out a lot of power, and great clear crisp sound, and banging Bass . .  . Here is my setup, for my iMac, currently running through Fidelia.


----------



## mysticstryk

Does schiit include rca connectors and/or USB cable when you buy an uber stack?


----------



## GEK

No, they must be purchased separately.


----------



## chuckwheat

riverlethe said:


> This creates in my mind a very disturbing image.



You gotta imagine them having thick english accents


----------



## voicemaster

Have anyone ever trued using he1000 with magni/modi combo?


----------



## Ali-Pacha

Little question : why 1.5V output "only" on the modi uber and optical ? I could understand with the USB powered unit, but it's a bit strange with external PSU versions...

 Ali


----------



## CanadianMaestro

how does Modi2 measure up against Bifrost Uber?
 coaxial digital input from a CDP.
  
 thx.


----------



## bgentry

ali-pacha said:


> Little question : why 1.5V output "only" on the modi uber and optical ? I could understand with the USB powered unit, but it's a bit strange with external PSU versions...




The output voltage is a standard. Meaning, all consumer DACs should have very similar output Voltage. There would be no reason to have more Voltage on the RCA outputs, as amplifiers expect the input Voltage to be in a specific range. Up to 2 VRMS is the standard. So 1.5 is totally fine and all "normal" amps will accept that and play perfectly with it.

The optical version doesn't have any "Voltage" on the output technically. It's a light signal. It's optical. No electrical connection at all.

Brian.


----------



## PurpleCow

why would one go with the uber stack than the regular stack?


----------



## Ali-Pacha

bgentry said:


> The output voltage is a standard. Meaning, all consumer DACs should have very similar output Voltage. There would be no reason to have more Voltage on the RCA outputs, as amplifiers expect the input Voltage to be in a specific range. Up to 2 VRMS is the standard. So 1.5 is totally fine and all "normal" amps will accept that and play perfectly with it.
> 
> The optical version doesn't have any "Voltage" on the output technically. It's a light signal. It's optical. No electrical connection at all.
> 
> Brian.


 
 1.5V is quite low. 2V is kind of standard for RCA output, but 2.2V is not so rare, and you may find up to 3V. And yeah, low output could be a small issue with some low gain amp (and I have one at home).
 I don't understand what you're saying about optical version. RCA output is the same, there's no optical passthru.

 Ali


----------



## bgentry

ali-pacha said:


> 1.5V is quite low. 2V is kind of standard for RCA output, but 2.2V is not so rare, and you may find up to 3V.




Ask Schiit if you want a full real answer. Jason has said they shoot for a 2 VRMS output on all of their DACs, but I *do* see 1.5 on their specs page. But the real truth is, the difference between 2.0 and 1.5 V is only about 2.5 dB, which is pretty small. You're probably not going to notice it unless you A/B it. It's no where near the difference you'd expect from just comparing the numbers because Decibels are a logarithmic scale. It's how your ears work. 



> I don't understand what you're saying about optical version. RCA output is the same, there's no optical passthru.




What I'm saying about the optical version is it does not have RCA outputs. It only has an optical output. ...and because it's optical, there is no "output Voltage". It only sends light via the Toslink optical connector.

Brian.


----------



## Ali-Pacha

bgentry said:


> Ask Schiit if you want a full real answer. Jason has said they shoot for a 2 VRMS output on all of their DACs, but I *do* see 1.5 on their specs page. But the real truth is, the difference between 2.0 and 1.5 V is only about 2.5 dB, which is pretty small. You're probably not going to notice it unless you A/B it. It's no where near the difference you'd expect from just comparing the numbers because Decibels are a logarithmic scale. It's how your ears work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 2.5 dB is about 30%, so it's not "pretty small" to me. It's a well known trick in ABX comparisons, the louder the better.
 And I still don't see any optical output on the modi optical :

 Optical input and RCA output.
  
 Ali


----------



## bgentry

ali-pacha said:


> 2.5 dB is about 30%, so it's not "pretty small" to me.




I disagree, but I don't want to argue. Ask Schiit if you want an explanation.



> And I still don't see any optical output on the modi optical :




Ok, wow. I don't know WHAT I was thinking! Clearly you are correct. 

Brian.


----------



## perfection

Would the Schiit Magni/Modi 2 Uber be a good suit with the Sennheiser HD800? Has anyone tried this setup?


----------



## StanD

perfection said:


> Would the Schiit Magni/Modi 2 Uber be a good suit with the Sennheiser HD800? Has anyone tried this setup?


 
 It will work just fine. You made the most important first choice, a great pair of headphones. Now get ready for all of the _advice_ to spend a fortune on DACs and Amps.


----------



## riverlethe

perfection said:


> Would the Schiit Magni/Modi 2 Uber be a good suit with the Sennheiser HD800? Has anyone tried this setup?




I found the Magni rather harsh-sounding with my HD800's. I actually prefer a Fiio E10k, but I have nothing "objective" to support that.

Edit: Also, consider a Centrance Dacport if you can find one for less than $200. I think there's one in the FS forum here.


----------



## StanD

riverlethe said:


> I found the Magni rather harsh-sounding with my HD800's. I actually prefer a Fiio E10k, but I have nothing "objective" to support that.
> 
> Edit: Also, consider a Centrance Dacport if you can find one for less than $200. I think there's one in the FS forum here.


 
 What about the Magni makes the HD800 sound harsh? Its FR is flat, distortion far below what we can perceive and it can drive the HD800 to loud levels. Subjective determinations can be very tricky.


----------



## NoValidTitle

I just wanted to see if anyone else has run into this issue... 
  
 It turns out the warranty for these isn't transferable. I purchased an Uber stack from a user here about 3 weeks ago. The USB section of the DAC just died yesterday, I figured no problem and Schiit will take care of it under warranty. Modi has a 2 yr warranty and these hardly been on the market for 6 months. Well I was wrong because the warranty is only for the original purchaser. I never saw mention of this on the website, it's only mentioned in the product manual. Highly disappointed, I certainly won't be purchasing any more products from them.


----------



## riverlethe

stand said:


> What about the Magni makes the HD800 sound harsh? Its FR is flat, distortion far below what we can perceive and it can drive the HD800 to loud levels. Subjective determinations can be very tricky.




Indeed. Too bad we don't have someone to perform extensive objective measurements.

Edit: I would like to see a measurement of crossover distortion.


----------



## StanD

riverlethe said:


> Indeed. Too bad we don't have someone to perform extensive objective measurements.
> 
> Edit: I would like to see a measurement of crossover distortion.


 
 This is not a Class B amp so don't expect this to be an issue. If there was crossover  distortion it would show up as part of the existing distortion specs which as I stated is far below what we can perceive.


----------



## riverlethe

stand said:


> This is not a Class B amp so don't expect this to be an issue. If there was crossover  distortion it would show up as part of the existing distortion specs which as I stated is far below what we can perceive.




Class AB does not elimiate crossover distortion. Where do you see measurements at "low" output?


----------



## StanD

riverlethe said:


> Class AB does not elimiate crossover distortion. Where do you see measurements at "low" output?


 
 That's true about low level measurements. Thing is if there is any in a good AB, then the levels will be so far below as not to be perceptible. I haven't heard crossover distortion in an amp in decades.


----------



## riverlethe

stand said:


> That's true about low level measurements. Thing is if there is any in a good AB, then the levels will be so far below as not to be perceptible. I haven't heard crossover distortion in an amp in decades.




This is a pretty retro design, isn't it?


----------



## StanD

riverlethe said:


> This is a pretty retro design, isn't it?


 
 What is retro the Magni or a simple Class B. By the way crorssover distortion still occurs at higher levels in a Class B, just that it's much smaller relative to the signal. In this case the signal still has to cross the bias thresholds, it just takes less time due to the magnitude of the signal.


----------



## riverlethe

stand said:


> What is retro the Magni or a simple Class B. By the way crorssover distortion still occurs at higher levels in a Class B, just that it's much smaller relative to the signal. In this case the signal still has to cross the bias thresholds, it just takes less time due to the magnitude of the signal.




But it gets masked by the THD, right? Avoiding op-amps is pretty retro. Maybe I have trust issues.


----------



## StanD

riverlethe said:


> But it gets masked by the THD, right? Avoiding op-amps is pretty retro. Maybe I have trust issues.


 
 I would think that it adds to the THD. Why would avoiding Opamps be retro? That's just another design choice. I also have an Asgard 2, is that retro because it's Class A? I think there are many designs choices that when executed well will sound just fine. Maybe you worry too much.


----------



## riverlethe

stand said:


> I would think that it adds to the THD. Why would avoiding Opamps be retro? That's just another design choice. I also have an Asgard 2, is that retro because it's Class A? I think there are many designs choices that when executed well will sound just fine. Maybe you worry too much.




Possibly, but I still like my Dacport better (also class A). 

I believe in measurements, but feel that they're usually too incomplete to be meaningful.


----------



## bikerboy94

novalidtitle said:


> I just wanted to see if anyone else has run into this issue...
> 
> It turns out the warranty for these isn't transferable. I purchased an Uber stack from a user here about 3 weeks ago. The USB section of the DAC just died yesterday, I figured no problem and Schiit will take care of it under warranty. Modi has a 2 yr warranty and these hardly been on the market for 6 months. Well I was wrong because the warranty is only for the original purchaser. I never saw mention of this on the website, it's only mentioned in the product manual. Highly disappointed, I certainly won't be purchasing any more products from them.


 

 Well most items sold period don't have transferable warrants. Your talking about a $300 DAC/AMP not a car. Also most manufactures don,t mention it. Common knowledge.


----------



## NoValidTitle

bikerboy94 said:


> Well most items sold period don't have transferable warrants. Your talking about a $300 DAC/AMP not a car. Also most manufactures don,t mention it. Common knowledge.


 
 In my experience this has not been the case for small companies. If I buy something from Sony or similar I assume that the warranty is not transferable and mostly useless. But with smaller companies they usually stand by their products in my experience. My fault for not reading their warranty information before making the purchase. A mistake I surely won't make twice. The Modi will likely go in the trash, not worth my time and money considering it's $150 unit and I have to pay shipping both ways plus unknown repair costs. I'll just sell the Magni.


----------



## redbullmaster

I have my laptop plugged into a Magni 2 Uber, would I get much improvement buying a Modi 2 Uber.
 Headphones are Sennheiser HD650, not blown away by the sound at the moment.
 Or would I be better off buying a good cd player as a source component?
 Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## riverlethe

redbullmaster said:


> I have my laptop plugged into a Magni 2 Uber, would I get much improvement buying a Modi 2 Uber.
> Headphones are Sennheiser HD650, not blown away by the sound at the moment.
> Or would I be better off buying a good cd player as a source component?
> Thanks for any feedback.




You might prefer different headphones. The HD650's aren't exactly "wow" headphones, although they may grow on you more for what they DON'T do.


----------



## redbullmaster

riverlethe said:


> You might prefer different headphones. The HD650's aren't exactly "wow" headphones, although they may grow on you more for what they DON'T do.


 
  
 Not sure if its the headphones or the setup, just checking if its the Dac in my laptop holding them back


----------



## TattooedMac

redbullmaster said:


> I have my laptop plugged into a Magni 2 Uber, would I get much improvement buying a Modi 2 Uber.
> Headphones are Sennheiser HD650, not blown away by the sound at the moment.
> Or would I be better off buying a good cd player as a source component?
> Thanks for any feedback.


 
  
  


redbullmaster said:


> Not sure if its the headphones or the setup, just checking if its the Dac in my laptop holding them back


 

 Best way to see if you need the Modi 2 Über is to play the highest quality song that you have on your PC. Then listen carefully, and in the quiet sections of the song, see if you can here noise. If you can, then its a fair bet that a DAC will be of some use too you.
 I know from my 27" iMac, when I played Neil Diamonds Hot August Night, when I just had the Magni 2 Über hooked in, I noticed a little background noise, and when I finally received my Modi 2 Über, it was less so, and I had to actually listen to hear any, and it wasn't there.
  
 Put it this way, in your PC there is a DAC, and because the PC maker, made it to compute 1's and 0's and not really sound, it would be a fair bet that it has low end components. Schiit make a DAC for 1 purpose and thats to convert Digital to Analogue, so their components are of higher quality, and for my reasoning, a better DAC than what is in your PC . . . . 
  
  
 Getting a DAC though, isn't  going to suddenly make your HP's 'Blow You Away', but at the end of the day, I bought the Schiit Stack, to get the best sound possible to run through my Grado SR325's and soon GS1000's


----------



## perfection

stand said:


> It will work just fine. You made the most important first choice, a great pair of headphones. Now get ready for all of the _advice_ to spend a fortune on DACs and Amps.


 
  
 Thanks, I've been reading a lot into it and DACs + AMPs get really expensive. Unfortunately for the moment i have a budget but later on will look into a more expensive DACs and Amps.
  
 I have narrowed my price range to the JDS Labs "The Element" or the Schiit Stack. 
  


riverlethe said:


> I found the Magni rather harsh-sounding with my HD800's. I actually prefer a Fiio E10k, but I have nothing "objective" to support that.
> 
> Edit: Also, consider a Centrance Dacport if you can find one for less than $200. I think there's one in the FS forum here.


 
  
 Thanks Riverlethe, I will have a look at the Centrance Dacport.


----------



## redbullmaster

tattooedmac said:


> Best way to see if you need the Modi 2 Über is to play the highest quality song that you have on your PC. Then listen carefully, and in the quiet sections of the song, see if you can here noise. If you can, then its a fair bet that a DAC will be of some use too you.
> I know from my 27" iMac, when I played Neil Diamonds Hot August Night, when I just had the Magni 2 Über hooked in, I noticed a little background noise, and when I finally received my Modi 2 Über, it was less so, and I had to actually listen to hear any, and it wasn't there.
> 
> Put it this way, in your PC there is a DAC, and because the PC maker, made it to compute 1's and 0's and not really sound, it would be a fair bet that it has low end components. Schiit make a DAC for 1 purpose and thats to convert Digital to Analogue, so their components are of higher quality, and for my reasoning, a better DAC than what is in your PC . . . .
> ...


 

 Thank you for the detailed reply.
 I've an old HD-DVD play I thought I try just for fun.
 First thing I notice is the headphones go to a much louder level than though the laptop. Need to do some longer listening before I make up my mind, but first impressions are good. Still not feeling the music but as I've come from speakers, may not be possible unless I spend much more on phones.


----------



## asutt

perfection said:


> Thanks, I've been reading a lot into it and DACs + AMPs get really expensive. Unfortunately for the moment i have a budget but later on will look into a more expensive DACs and Amps.
> 
> I have narrowed my price range to the JDS Labs "The Element" or the Schiit Stack.
> 
> Thanks Riverlethe, I will have a look at the Centrance Dacport.


 
 This is where I'm at as well. Debating between the modi/combo or JDS the Element. I'm in Canada, so with import fees and exchange, the Modi 2 Uber/Magni 2 Uber combo is going to be more expensive than the JDS, which I can get here without import. Because it's so difficult to get my hands on this stuff, I sort of have to buy them and test them without being able to go somewhere to test them out. I'm currently using the Fiio E10k and I'm wondering about what the difference in sound would be. I've read that the magni can rub some people the wrong way, whereas the JDS is going to be pretty neutral. I should say that I'm using HD650s at the moment. I also wonder if there is a benefit to buying the separate DAC and amp for future upgrades since the JDS is all in one or simply an improvement because of the versatility of the Schiit stack.


----------



## NoValidTitle

bikerboy94 said:


> Well most items sold period don't have transferable warrants. Your talking about a $300 DAC/AMP not a car. Also most manufactures don,t mention it. Common knowledge.


 
  
 Just to add. I randomly picked half a dozen amp manufactures like woo, fiio and some other. So far all that have replied have transferable warranties. So do some research before you spout off about stuff you think you know.
  
 Bottom line... Schiit doesn't stand behind their stuff.


----------



## liraop

asutt said:


> This is where I'm at as well. Debating between the modi/combo or JDS the Element. I'm in Canada, so with import fees and exchange, the Modi 2 Uber/Magni 2 Uber combo is going to be more expensive than the JDS, which I can get here without import. Because it's so difficult to get my hands on this stuff, I sort of have to buy them and test them without being able to go somewhere to test them out. I'm currently using the Fiio E10k and I'm wondering about what the difference in sound would be. I've read that the magni can rub some people the wrong way, whereas the JDS is going to be pretty neutral. I should say that I'm using HD650s at the moment. I also wonder if there is a benefit to buying the separate DAC and amp for future upgrades since the JDS is all in one or simply an improvement because of the versatility of the Schiit stack.


 
  
 Soundwise, either way you should be fine. What would worth the price or not are the extra features (coax, toslink,rca on modi2u, e.g.). I've switched from E10K to m2u combo and separation is better, soundstage is better, highs are better. bass is tight and fast. (Bass on E10K was more bloated and impactful).


----------



## Jason Stoddard

novalidtitle said:


> Bottom line... Schiit doesn't stand behind their stuff.


 

 Actually, that's incorrect. We 100% stand behind our products, according to the terms of our warranties, which are clearly spelled out on the site and in the downloadable owner's manuals.
  
 Yes, our warranties are not transferrable from the original owner. Why? Because if you buy second-hand, we don't know the condition the product is in--it may be good, it may be bad...or it may be modded. We get an astounding amount of modded gear back for "warranty" service, and the mods are usually the cause of the service. It isn't fair for us to have to figure out what the mods are, de-modify the product, return it to serviceable condition, and re-ship to the customer under the terms of the warranty.
  
 And, of course, we always service out of warranty products. Usually at no cost if they are unmodded and within the original warranty period. Ask around, and I'm sure you'll find some people here who have had second-owner (or fifth-owner) products serviced at no cost.
  
 Look a little deeper, and you'll also find people who were in a bind and clearly not covered by warranty (spilling orange juice in an Asgard 2, a cat throwing up in a Valhalla--you can't make this up) where we were able to fix the product at no charge.


----------



## bikerboy94

novalidtitle said:


> Just to add. I randomly picked half a dozen amp manufactures like woo, fiio and some other. So far all that have replied have transferable warranties. So do some research before you spout off about stuff you think you know.
> 
> Bottom line... Schiit doesn't stand behind their stuff.


 

 I found just as many that don't. Why should they spend money to warranty and item you bought used. If you want a warranty buy new or even used from a authorized dealer. You rolled the dice and you lost lost.


----------



## asutt

This is the kind of customer service I look for! Totally understand non-transferable warranties. I would be sold on the M2U combo if it weren't so damn hard for me to get my hands on it here in Canada. I'm gonna get killed on import fees and no Canadian shop seems to sell the more entry level stuff. I'm shocked that no one here in Toronto seems to stock them. My best bet is either buy from a different company with distribution here or ship it to someone in the US and go pick it up next time I'm down there (likely not until October).


----------



## jaywillin

novalidtitle said:


> Just to add. I randomly picked half a dozen amp manufactures like woo, fiio and some other. So far all that have replied have transferable warranties. So do some research before you spout off about stuff you think you know.
> 
> Bottom line... Schiit doesn't stand behind their stuff.


 
  
  


jason stoddard said:


> Actually, that's incorrect. We 100% stand behind our products, according to the terms of our warranties, which are clearly spelled out on the site and in the downloadable owner's manuals.
> 
> Yes, our warranties are not transferrable from the original owner. Why? Because if you buy second-hand, we don't know the condition the product is in--it may be good, it may be bad...or it may be modded. We get an astounding amount of modded gear back for "warranty" service, and the mods are usually the cause of the service. It isn't fair for us to have to figure out what the mods are, de-modify the product, return it to serviceable condition, and re-ship to the customer under the terms of the warranty.
> 
> ...


 
 i'm one of the folks who's sent in second hand schiit products , in fact, twice, once the repair cost was next to nothing, and one was nothing, and they shipped it back at no cost to me.
 i have bought several new products from schiit, and several used, and have so since they first got started , right now i'm using a magni 2, and and a modi 2 uber, and very content, and i've had some high dollar gear before, and it's gone, i'll stay with schiit !


----------



## Jason Stoddard

asutt said:


> This is the kind of customer service I look for! Totally understand non-transferable warranties. I would be sold on the M2U combo if it weren't so damn hard for me to get my hands on it here in Canada. I'm gonna get killed on import fees and no Canadian shop seems to sell the more entry level stuff. I'm shocked that no one here in Toronto seems to stock them. My best bet is either buy from a different company with distribution here or ship it to someone in the US and go pick it up next time I'm down there (likely not until October).


 

 You shouldn't have import fees under NAFTA. Only local taxes.


----------



## NoValidTitle

jason stoddard said:


> Actually, that's incorrect. We 100% stand behind our products, according to the terms of our warranties, which are clearly spelled out on the site and in the downloadable owner's manuals.
> 
> Yes, our warranties are not transferrable from the original owner. Why? Because if you buy second-hand, we don't know the condition the product is in--it may be good, it may be bad...or it may be modded. We get an astounding amount of modded gear back for "warranty" service, and the mods are usually the cause of the service. It isn't fair for us to have to figure out what the mods are, de-modify the product, return it to serviceable condition, and re-ship to the customer under the terms of the warranty.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I contacted Schiit directly. They asked when I purchased the unit from you guys. I said I purchased it a few weeks ago from someone on here and I supplied the serial number. It was working fine up until the day I opened the support ticket. They told me the warranty wasn't transferable so I had to pay shipping to and from you guys and cover all repair costs.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

novalidtitle said:


> I contacted Schiit directly. They asked when I purchased the unit from you guys. I said I purchased it a few weeks ago from someone on here and I supplied the serial number. It was working fine up until the day I opened the support ticket. They told me the warranty wasn't transferable so I had to pay shipping to and from you guys and cover all repair costs.


 

 Did you actually try sending it in? If it is unmodded, I expect you'd get it back with no additional costs.


----------



## Byronb

novalidtitle said:


> I contacted Schiit directly. They asked when I purchased the unit from you guys. I said I purchased it a few weeks ago from someone on here and I supplied the serial number. It was working fine up until the day I opened the support ticket. They told me the warranty wasn't transferable so I had to pay shipping to and from you guys and cover all repair costs.


 
 I have no problem with someone explaining their issue, but this issues is of your own making. All of their marketing materials plainly state that their warranties are not transferable. So why are you so angry? They have in no way misled you. 
  
 They have stood behind every product I have purchased from (and there are many). Give them a chance and they will impress you, come on here trying to bash them and you can expect some push back from the fan base.


----------



## NoValidTitle

bikerboy94 said:


> I found just as many that don't. Why should they spend money to warranty and item you bought used. If you want a warranty buy new or even used from a authorized dealer. You rolled the dice and you lost lost.


 
  
 Go troll somewhere else. I don't understand how you think it's outlandish to expect warranty service on a product from a well regarded company that has a 2 year warranty and has been on the market for 7 months.
  


jason stoddard said:


> Did you actually try sending it in? If it is unmodded, I expect you'd get it back with no additional costs.


 
 No because I was under the (admittedly wrong)impression that it was under warranty. I was told I had to cover shipping and repair costs, I wasn't about to pay shipping both ways to learn an unknown repair cost amount.

  
  


byronb said:


> I have no problem with someone explaining their issue, but this issues is of your own making. All of their marketing materials plainly state that their warranties are not transferable. So why are you so angry? They have in no way misled you.
> 
> They have stood behind every product I have purchased from (and there are many). Give them a chance and they will impress you, come on here trying to bash them and you can expect some push back from the fan base.


 
  
 Actually not all of the marketing material plainly states it. The bottom of their main page says 5 year warranty, it's actually only 2 years. The warranty section on their website doesn't mention the non-transferable part either. Only once you check the PDF manual does it say it's not transferable. So not it's not clear. I contacted the guy I bought it from as well, he wasn't aware of that stipulation either and was just as surprised as I was to discover it.


----------



## asutt

jason stoddard said:


> You shouldn't have import fees under NAFTA. Only local taxes.


 
 I've read of totally mixed experiences with this, so it makes me a little nervous. I know I'll be responsible for local taxes, which is fine, and I suppose I shouldn't be paying duty on something manufactured in the US, but some people do seem to have been charged duty and/or brokerage fees (http://www.head-fi.org/t/591407/schiit-products-shipping-to-canada/30#post_9959506). If Canadian customs does charge me duties, I'm going to have a hell of a time contesting it. I know it's sort of bad form for me to compare your company with another, and I'm certainly not comparing quality of product or anything like that, so no offense meant, but if I look at something like JDS the Element vs. the M2U package, I can get the JDS for $429CAD in Canada with free shipping vs $436CAD for the M2U combo before dealing with the border. Unfortunately, it looks like it's going to come down to who has the distributor in Canada, which is not what should inform my decision as what I really want is the versatility provided by your products. I've read such wonderful things about the so-called Schiit stack, so it's a shame that adoption of the products is hampered by local availability. Ignoring this situation in particular, I'm shocked at how difficult it is for me to source quality audio products (other than the big name stuff) in a city as large as Toronto.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

NAFTA is a joke, no such thing as "free trade". If you have an option, try having it shipped by USPS. Avoid UPS -- they charge these outrageous "brokerage fees".
  
 I order equipment from the US for my lab, and there's always duty. Even on items costing just $100.


----------



## bikerboy94

Talk about a troll LOL. You have been crying for 2 days over a warranty you did not buy. You saved yourself a couple of bucks instead of buying new and supporting a fine company. They more than stand by there products when bought from an authorized dealer and then some. I have no problem with legitimate  complaints but yours is full of SCHIIT.


----------



## asutt

canadianmaestro said:


> NAFTA is a joke, no such thing as "free trade". If you have an option, try having it shipped by USPS. Avoid UPS -- they charge these outrageous "brokerage fees".
> 
> I order equipment from the US for my lab, and there's always duty. Even on items costing just $100.


 
 I do a lot of importing for my lab as well. One huge problem is the Canadian de minimis level on imports, which is a ridiculous $20. My fear with ordering the Schiit stack is that Canadian customs is going to ignore the fact that it's US manufactured and charge me duty on it, then FedEx (which is the cheapest shipping option from Schiit) is going to apply their brokerage fees so by the time it gets to my door, I might as well have just bought one of the more expensive devices which are available in Canada.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

asutt said:


> then FedEx (which is the cheapest shipping option from Schiit) is going to apply their brokerage fees so by the time it gets to my door, I might as well have just bought one of the more expensive devices which are available in Canada.


 
  Brokerage FedEx should be no more than $10. You might wanna check CAM as well. If you can live without the warranty (no big deal, for me).


----------



## dieslow

I am in the same boat as you ... knowing the fees from the beginning I would probably buy that beautiful stack but I am still thinking about it, waiting to see one on CAM.


----------



## dieslow

Would I get "better" sound and more power out of these or something like the Marantz HD-DAC1 or Audeze Deckard ?


----------



## mmichii

I just thought I most post this for those who have been concerned about the stack getting hot.  I haven't tested this out extensively so take it with a grain of salt.  The other night I had my note 4 connected to the modi 2 uber and i fell asleep.  Now when i woke up I touched the top of the magni 2 uber and it was pretty hot.  Hotter than its been before.  Its never got that hot connected to the pc at least through the toslink cable.  I'm checking right now by playing thru usb from the computer.  The thing that I did notice was that the modi also was very warm which was never the case connected to the pc at least thru toslink.  Modi as of now playing for about 30 minutes thru usb from pc is still room temp.  I connected the note 4 using usb A male to usb b male cable which was connected to an otg cable.  I'm using that same A to B cable to connect to the pc.
  
 What I'm trying to get across is that perhaps in some cases the modi will heat up and contribute to the overall heat of the stack making the magni pretty hot to the touch.  I don't stack the two anymore.  Perhaps those had questions or concerns about their stack heating up might want to check this out for themselves.  I could just be full of schiit haha and just imagining stufff but the modi is definitely cooler attached to the pc and as a result the magni stays cooler as a result.  This is with them stacked.
  
 Also the phone never popped up the charge symbol though i would not expect it.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

mmichii said:


> What I'm trying to get across is that perhaps *in some cases the modi will heat up and contribute to the overall heat of the stack *making the magni pretty hot to the touch.  I don't stack the two anymore.  but the modi is definitely cooler attached to the pc and as a result the magni stays cooler as a result.  This is with them stacked.
> 
> Also the phone never popped up the charge symbol though i would not expect it.


 
 I'm surprised that a DAC like Modi would be heating up, more so than the amp (Magni)?


----------



## voicemaster

I have the magni and modi 2 stack, I find that the magni would heating up with use, but the modi stays cool all the time.


----------



## MRRaul

*First post, new to this HI-FI stuff*
  
 Just bought a pair of Sennheiser HD650 and waiting for em to arrive, after "only" owning a pair of headset from Sennheiser I bought for $140 some 5 years ago.
 A few weeks ago I didn't even know I had to get an Amp/Dac 
 After loking around at warious prices and brands I ended up on the Schiit site after dismissing the Dragonfly.(I like a clean setup)
 I started off by looking at the high end gear but but gradually got further down to a more reasoneble price point, and am now looking at the Magni 2 Uber and the Modi 2 Uber with their USB Pyst and RCA Pyst cables to go with it.
 But then I tumbled upon this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/t/775189/welcome-to-the-schiitshow#post_11775398
 And now I'll have to wait for over a whole month to see what my cans can do cause I hate to get their Amp/Dac if something even better comes out, maybe even a all in one Amp/Dac in about the same price range as the Magni and Modi combo, but maybe they're only releasing products at a higher price range.
 It's still $50 cheaper to order directly from their US($400) store than from their Europe($450) store, but not sure how much the Tax will be, the shipping is from $50-$70(included into the $400 price)
 I guess Schiit Europe is only a distributor, too bad they just change the $ to the € without changing the price point, and in this case the price on the € is even higher. 
 I'll look on the bright side, When I receive my cans, all I can do is hook em directley into my iMac, so I know that when I finally get an Amp/Dac I'll be more then happy with the sound improvements


----------



## voicemaster

I think Magni/Modi 2 uber is a good starting point in this hobby. I too started with Magni/Modi 2 and I am still using them until now. Very happy with price/performance of these amp/DAC combo.


----------



## TattooedMac

mrraul said:


> I'll look on the bright side, When I receive my cans, all I can do is hook em directley into my iMac, so I know that when I finally get an Amp/Dac I'll be more then happy with the sound improvements




First off welcome to Head-Fi . . . . . 

Now, I would suggest buying the Magni/Modi 2Ü stack for your iMac. I HAD too. As much it is excellent hardware for your computing needs,mint doesn't hold up for sound. I found I couldn't get enough sound out of mine, before it started distortion in the playback. 
The moment I hooked up my Magni2Ü, I moved the volume to just over half way on my iMac, and now I can really turn the volume up on the AMP. Because I was so impressed with the AMP, I immediately bought the Modi2Ü to accompany it. 

You want be disappointed. I was using my Grado 325emwith it, and I couldn't now go back to not having a AMP/DAC setup on my computer.


----------



## MRRaul

@ TattooedMac: Thxs! 
  
 I'll put in an order for that combo on August the 15th, unless Schiits announcement is a new improved Amp/Dac over the Magni/Modi.


----------



## CaveManta

Hiya, guys! I finally got a Modi 2 Uber, and I am loving it. However, the wall wart it came with is very annoying. It emits a constant hum/whine whenever it's plugged in. Darn coils vibrating at subharmonic frequencies..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Do you guys get this issue with any of your wall warts that came with Schiit?
    I guess the problem is that it is, well, cheap and crappy. It's ****, not Schiit. I'll probably just buy a new wall wart that is rated the same electrically.
 Or maybe I'll slam this thing against something a few times.


----------



## bgentry

cavemanta said:


> Hiya, guys! I finally got a Modi 2 Uber, and I am loving it. However, the wall wart it came with is very annoying. It emits a constant hum/whine whenever it's plugged in. Darn coils vibrating at subharmonic frequencies..




My Magni 2 worked "correctly" for a few hours when I first got it. Then I moved it and I started getting a 60Hz hum through the headphones. No really loud or anything, but definitely very easy to notice. I did a bunch of troubleshooting and ended up figuring out that the transformer itself was physically humming (could feel it when I touched it). This was somehow being transmitted to the Magni 2 also.

I figured it was a bad transformer and told Schiit about it. They sent out a new transformer the same day; I received it a day later. Imagine my disappointment when the second transformer did exactly the same thing! I contacted Schiit again and this time I had to answer a whole bunch of questions and do a bunch more troubleshooting that they asked for. In the end they seemed to agree that I had a bad Magni and that both transformers were probably OK.

They sent me a new Magni 2 (with transformer) and I sent back the original Magni and both transformers. The new Magni 2 worked flawlessly. I'm listening to it now actually. 

I'm not sure if this is related to your problem at all, but I thought ti was worth mentioning.

Brian.


----------



## CaveManta

Thanks for the help, Brian! I believe it is related, just in a slightly different way. I'm getting crystal clear audio through my Schiit stack(SO AMAZING) but that darn wall wart is oscillating away. I tucked it in my closet with a power strip, so I can't hear it now =P.
 What's funny is if I plug my Magni 2 Uber's wall wart in right next to it, they both oscillate together. So they're definitely not shielded very well.
  
 I think I'll email Schiit about this to see if I can work something out.


----------



## TattooedMac

cavemanta said:


> Thanks for the help, Brian! I believe it is related, just in a slightly different way. I'm getting crystal clear audio through my Schiit stack(SO AMAZING) but that darn wall wart is oscillating away. I tucked it in my closet with a power strip, so I can't hear it now =P.
> What's funny is if I plug my Magni 2 Uber's wall wart in right next to it, they both oscillate together. So they're definitely not shielded very well.
> 
> I think I'll email Schiit about this to see if I can work something out.


 

 Try putting the "bad" Modi WallWart into the Magni and see if it still does what it does in the Modi. Then try the Magni (good) WallWart in the Modi and again, see what it does. If it doesn't, make the same sound then its not the WallWart, its the Modi.
  
 Changing and swapping them like this, will troubleshoot to the point to know if it is actually the WallWart and not the Modi doing something strange in the unit itself . . .
 I had to do this with Mil HF Radios all the time to see if its a cable or unit. . .  Will save a lot of emails back and forth when you do email Schiit . .


----------



## RazrLeaf

novalidtitle said:


> Actually not all of the marketing material plainly states it. The bottom of their main page says 5 year warranty, it's actually only 2 years. The warranty section on their website doesn't mention the non-transferable part either. Only once you check the PDF manual does it say it's not transferable. So not it's not clear. I contacted the guy I bought it from as well, he wasn't aware of that stipulation either and was just as surprised as I was to discover it.


 
 The following is a snip from the Magni 2 product page.
  

  
 In Schiit's defense, they make it clear that it is a 2-Year warranty. In your defense, their site-wide footer markets their 5-year warranty, which applies to most of their product line.


----------



## monkey4054

Aside from the extra inputs and 24/192 support. Is there any other reason to justify the Modi 2 Uber over the Modi 2? Doesn't seem worth the extra $80 here in Australia. Does it  even sound any better, if at all?


----------



## illitirit

monkey4054 said:


> Aside from the extra inputs and 24/192 support. Is there any other reason to justify the Modi 2 Uber over the Modi 2? Doesn't seem worth the extra $80 here in Australia. Does it  even sound any better, if at all?


 
 im going to have to say no.
  
 I have the modi 2 uber and in side by side comparison with a lesser DAC inside my sound blaster zx sound card, there is ZERO difference to my ears.
  
 I only purchased the modi 2 uber so that I can plug other sources into it.


----------



## monkey4054

illitirit said:


> im going to have to say no.
> 
> I have the modi 2 uber and in side by side comparison with a lesser DAC inside my sound blaster zx sound card, there is ZERO difference to my ears.
> 
> I only purchased the modi 2 uber so that I can plug other sources into it.


 
 Thanks, I'll save myself the 80 bucks. I think combining the Magni 2 Uber and the Modi 2 is the best value for money. At least the Magni 2 Uber is actually more powerful and has tangible benefits over the Magni 2.


----------



## bgentry

monkey4054 said:


> Aside from the extra inputs and 24/192 support. Is there any other reason to justify the Modi 2 Uber over the Modi 2?




The Modi 2, regular does 24/192. It has an "expert or regular" switch on the back. In expert mode, it does 24/192.

Brian.


----------



## riverlethe

bgentry said:


> The Modi 2, regular does 24/192. It has an "expert or regular" switch on the back. In expert mode, it does 24/192.
> 
> Brian.




I think they got it backwards.


----------



## liraop

Any tips to ease the heating of Magni 2 Uber ? =v


----------



## CaveManta

The only ways I can think of to reduce the Magni 2 Uber's heat are to install a fan on it and use it sporadically(on and off.)
 This thing gets darn hot. At times it's almost hot enough to cause pain if I keep my hand on top of it. But I've found that it doesn't run as hot when it's using the Modi 2 Uber's input o.O. There are probably other conditions affecting things. Or maybe it's my imagination XP. I'll investigate it further.


----------



## liraop

cavemanta said:


> The only ways I can think of to reduce the Magni 2 Uber's heat are to install a fan on it and use it sporadically(on and off.)
> This thing gets darn hot. At times it's almost hot enough to cause pain if I keep my hand on top of it. But I've found that it doesn't run as hot when it's using the Modi 2 Uber's input o.O. There are probably other conditions affecting things. Or maybe it's my imagination XP. I'll investigate it further.


 
  
 Maybe something with output impedance of the source ? hmm 

 Anyway, I'm thinking about sacrificing a little bit of the aesthetics and put some heat dissipanting plates on top of it hmmm


----------



## mysticstryk

Is it normal for the wall warts to be warm even when I have my modi/magni uber switched off. The wall warts are also both different sizes.


----------



## MRRaul

mysticstryk said:


> Is it normal for the wall warts to be warm even when I have my modi/magni uber switched off. The wall warts are also both different sizes.


 
 Sounds like cheap ones.


----------



## MRRaul

cavemanta said:


> But I've found that it doesn't run as hot when it's using the Modi 2 Uber's input o.O.


 
 What input, the USB2, Toslink or the Coax?


----------



## liraop

mrraul said:


> What input, the USB2, Toslink or the Coax?


 
  
 I'm gonna guess usb. 
 I don't remember mine getting that hot using toslink


----------



## CaveManta

My current chain is: Laptop>USB>Modi2Uber>Magni2Uber.
 And even right now, it doesn't feel like my hand is uncomfortably hot when I touch it! It's about 100 degrees fahrenheit, 25 degrees cooler than it got in this setup:
 Playstation 3>RCA>Magni2Uber.
 But I've only been using it for half an hour today. Wait, it's getting warmer.. 105 degrees at the hottest point on the exterior.
  
 Tell ya what. I'll do an experiment. Today, I'll run my Magni 2 Uber all day with my Playstation 3 playing music to my X2. I'll measure its temperature and then let it sleep overnight. Tomorrow, I'll let it run all day from the Modi 2 Uber(USB) and repeat. Not very scientific. But I just wanna see what happens! Plus, I get to burn in the X2^^.
  
 As for the wall warts..
 Magni2Uber:Flipping huge! Feels warm. Infrared thermometer says 113 degrees fahrenheit. WTH! It doesn't feel THAT warm.
 Modi2Uber: Smaller, because it needs less wattage. 105 degrees fahrenheit.
 My desk is currently about 88 degrees fahrenheit. My room is hot! Maybe that's why my Magni is always getting so warm.


----------



## liraop

cavemanta said:


> My current chain is: Laptop>USB>Modi2Uber>Magni2Uber.
> And even right now, it doesn't feel like my hand is uncomfortably hot when I touch it! It's about 100 degrees fahrenheit, 25 degrees cooler than it got in this setup:
> Playstation 3>RCA>Magni2Uber.
> But I've only been using it for half an hour today. Wait, it's getting warmer.. 105 degrees at the hottest point on the exterior.
> ...


 
  
 I use mine to X2, as well. Did anyone experience the heating with high impedance phones ?


----------



## mysticstryk

mrraul said:


> Sounds like cheap ones.




So just buying a couple new ones from amazon would do the trick you think? Or should I contact schiit?


----------



## MRRaul

mysticstryk said:


> So just buying a couple new ones from amazon would do the trick you think? Or should I contact schiit?


 
 Sry, I have no idea, but I'd think so, I'd contact Schiit and see if it is defected or a cheap one, then you don't have to think about it and they'll ship a new one if so I'd assume.
 All these different defects on their devices doesn't exactly encourage me to place an order myself, but one have to know that there's a bigger chance that people will post about a defected device rather then post about how amazing it is, that's why it might look like there's a higher % of defected devices then there actually are.


----------



## TattooedMac

cavemanta said:


> Modi2Uber: Smaller, because it needs less wattage. 105 degrees fahrenheit.
> My desk is currently about 88 degrees fahrenheit. My room is hot! Maybe that's why my Magni is always getting so warm.




Having a warm room will greatly change to temperature of the DAC/AMP'S. 
It's winter here Down Under and using my Stack for 2 hrs and I can hardly feel any warmth coming out of my Magni 2Ü Its cold enough to put the heater on in this room, and it's just warm. 
I know this, because my MBP get significantly hotter in summer than it does now, and fans are coming on 80% more in Summer m


----------



## CaveManta

It must really be based on the temperature of its environment. I had it going all day playing music from my PS3, and it was only about 106 degrees externally, with some 121 degree hot spots. So time and source/DAC don't appear to be big factors. It's all environmental!


----------



## ronnel0918

Anyone who has the HE-400S? How does it perform with Modi 2 + Magni 2 stack?


----------



## mysticstryk

mrraul said:


> Sry, I have no idea, but I'd think so, I'd contact Schiit and see if it is defected or a cheap one, then you don't have to think about it and they'll ship a new one if so I'd assume.
> All these different defects on their devices doesn't exactly encourage me to place an order myself, but one have to know that there's a bigger chance that people will post about a defected device rather then post about how amazing it is, that's why it might look like there's a higher % of defected devices then there actually are.


 
 From what I understand from my research, is that Schiit products are generally well made and reliable.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

mysticstryk said:


> From what I understand from my research, is that Schiit products are generally well made and reliable.


 

 So are McDonald's hamburgers.


----------



## StanD

canadianmaestro said:


> So are McDonald's hamburgers.


 
 You know where that Schiit ends up.


----------



## MRRaul

stand said:


> You know where that Schiit ends up.


 
 It's good Schiit though, especially the El Maco and NIP burgers


----------



## StanD

mrraul said:


> It's good Schiit though, especially the El Maco and NIP burgers


 
 They end up - *en* *el baño.*


----------



## MRRaul

stand said:


> They end up - *en* *el baño.*


 
 Not sure what you're trying to say here, but I know I'm pale, but the sun don't like Sweden  (lol search the word, I guess toilets are white for the most part)


----------



## mysticstryk

canadianmaestro said:


> So are McDonald's hamburgers.


 
  
 So are you saying that Schiit makes **** products?  I'm not sure where your going with this.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

What I'm saying is:
  
 I don't settle for hamburger, when I already have/can have, steak.
  
 There is some real logic behind Schiit naming their brand "Schiit". I respect that. It's not tongue-in-cheek. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*imo.*


----------



## jaywillin

i've had steak, quite often, and i had hamburgers often, i enjoy both for different reasons, and a good burger is better than a bad steak any day. same with gear , my opinion
 if schiit makes burgers they make a damn fine make burger ! lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 different strokes, for different folks as they say


----------



## CanadianMaestro

jaywillin said:


> i've had steak, quite often, and i had hamburgers often, i enjoy both for different reasons, and a good burger is better than a bad steak any day. same with gear , my opinion


 

 All depends on the Chef, doesn't it?


----------



## jaywillin

canadianmaestro said:


> All depends on the Chef, doesn't it?


 
 exactamundo


----------



## StanD

canadianmaestro said:


> All depends on the Chef, doesn't it?


 
 And the meat. Corn fed or grass fed.


----------



## bgentry

What are you all trying to say? Schiit makes bad products? Mediocre?

I would disagree with either of those statements and wonder why you are posting in this thread if that's what you think.

Brian.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

Audio is full of subjectivity and opinions, like them or not. Plenty of room here on this thread for dissent.
 Get used to it.


----------



## jaywillin

bgentry said:


> What are you all trying to say? Schiit makes bad products? Mediocre?
> 
> I would disagree with either of those statements and wonder why you are posting in this thread if that's what you think.
> 
> Brian.



I love me some schiit, check my signature


----------



## bgentry

canadianmaestro said:


> Audio is full of subjectivity and opinions, like them or not. Plenty of room here on this thread for dissent.
> Get used to it.




I'm a big boy. A few dissenting opinions aren't going to ruffle me. But you didn't answer the question. What exactly are you trying to say about Schiiit?

Brian.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

bgentry said:


> But you didn't answer the question. What exactly are you trying to say about Schiiit?
> 
> Brian.


 

 They are like McDonald's hamburgers. 
 Filling, populist, and easy on the wallet.


----------



## bgentry

So you think Schiit makes relatively awful products then. You're entitled to your opinion, but I wonder why you'd think such a thing. I've only heard the low end stuff and I think it's fantastic, especially for the money. ...and no, not "great for the money" like fast food. More like a very high quality product at a reasonable price. Like a minimalist restaurant with great cooks.

What DACs do you like better?

Brian.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

bgentry said:


> So you think Schiit makes relatively awful products then. You're entitled to your opinion, but I wonder why you'd think such a thing. I've only heard the low end stuff and I think it's fantastic, especially for the money. ...and no, not "great for the money" like fast food. More like a very high quality product at a reasonable price. Like a minimalist restaurant with great cooks.
> 
> What DACs do you like better?
> 
> Brian.




Didn't say awful. They are value- priced at the lower tier of gear.

I am toying with getting a Modi2 Uber. Just that I have a Dragonfly and an Audioengine D1, at similar price levels, and those do a blastingly good job as outboard hi-res DACs, but only for computers. For CDPs I have a TEAC UDH01, which again does a fine job, at $200 shipped new. Hi res as well. 

I hesitate because of noise issues with Modi's power plug and apparent heat generation, as have appeared here on this thread. Not good even for this price point.


----------



## jaywillin

canadianmaestro said:


> Didn't say awful. They are value- priced at the lower tier of gear.
> 
> I am toying with getting a Modi2 Uber. Just that I have a Dragonfly and an Audioengine D1, at similar price levels, and those do a blastingly good job as outboard hi-res DACs, but only for computers. For CDPs I have a TEAC UDH01, which again does a fine job, at $200 shipped new. Hi res as well.
> 
> I hesitate because of noise issues with* Modi's power plug and apparent heat generation*, as have appeared here on this thread. Not good even for this price point.


 
 i wasn't aware of any power plug issues with the modi, and as for heat, i've had the modi 1, and i currently have a modi 2 uber, it stays on all the time, and it's as cool as the underside of a pillow
 now, the magni gets a little warm i know, could you mean the magni ?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

canadianmaestro said:


> Didn't say awful. They are value- priced at the lower tier of gear.


 

 Have you ever owned any of our products?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

jaywillin said:


> i wasn't aware of any power plug issues with the modi, and as for heat, i've had the modi 1, and i currently have a modi 2 uber, it stays on all the time, and it's as cool as the underside of a pillow
> now, the magni gets a little warm i know, could you mean the magni ?


 

 i recall someone on this thread has a magni/modi combo, said it was overheating. I wondered at the time, how can a DAC overheat? So, yes, probably the Magni was the culprit.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

jason stoddard said:


> Have you ever owned any of our products?


 

 Not yet. I've heard the Asgard and Valhalla, though.
  
 I'm after a really cheap DAC. I have a Marantz 8004 CDP in MBR, for HP only (with WA6 amp). It has a very good DAC, Cirrus-4398 with hi-res capability. I could hook up a Fiio X3 to its digi input for some hi-res playback out to WA6.
  
 Was toying with whether en outboard DAC would improve SQ, for cheap. HPs get about 25% of my listening time, so I don't want to get a heavy-hitter. My UD-H01 DAC is in the den, again, only for HP listening with my Polaris.
  
 It would be nice to have a cheap DAC with hi-res capability and a better chip than the Cirrus (not that it's bad). Looking at the Taishan Fiio D3. Tiny thing, and very cheap. Haven't heard it yet.
  
 cheers


----------



## Hardwired

Evidently not


----------



## Jason Stoddard

canadianmaestro said:


> Not yet. I've heard the Asgard and Valhalla, though.


 
  
 So 100% speculation based on non-current products? Just trying to clarify.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

jason stoddard said:


> So 100% speculation based on non-current products? Just trying to clarify.


 

 I've clarified my aims, and where future DACs might fit.
  
 Not sure where the "speculation" is -- read my previous posts. The price points are out there for all to see. That's not 'speculation". I haven't described any sonic attributes of your DACs.


----------



## camaker

I am currently looking at getting a less portable bedside amp/DAC setup for my HD 600s/SRH1540s. My current setup is a Vamp Verza with an iPod Touch 5G as a source. Would the magni/Modi 2 stack offer me a significant boost over what I currently have?


----------



## Hardwired

camaker said:


> I am currently looking at getting a less portable bedside amp/DAC setup for my HD 600s/SRH1540s. My current setup is a Vamp Verza with an iPod Touch 5G as a source. Would the magni/Modi 2 stack offer me a significant boost over what I currently have?


 
  
 I replaced an iPod Touch with an iBasso DX90 and that change gave me more and better sound without touching anything else. Of course the Magni 2 Uber I added later helped as well, but your amp is only as good as the source of your music. Just my 64 cents (2 cents in adjusted 1976 dollars


----------



## Jason Stoddard

canadianmaestro said:


> I've clarified my aims, and where future DACs might fit.
> 
> Not sure where the "speculation" is -- read my previous posts. The price points are out there for all to see. That's not 'speculation". I haven't described any sonic attributes of your DACs.


 
  
 Painting us with a very broad brush due to speculation about limited experience with non-current products isn't exactly fair--and, I believe that it's also against this site's terms of service. The implication of your original post is quite clear--that the name Schiit seriously means the product is ****.
  
 As with you, we do not speculate on what you might hear, or how our gear compares to other products--however, please understand when I take a broad insult against our entire product line personally. Our line is much wider than you might suspect, if you haven't taken a look at it since the original Asgard/Valhalla days.


----------



## CanadianMaestro

jason stoddard said:


> Painting us with a very broad brush due to speculation about limited experience with non-current products isn't exactly fair--and, I believe that it's also against this site's terms of service. The implication of your original post is quite clear--that the name Schiit seriously means the product is ****.
> 
> As with you, we do not speculate on what you might hear, or how our gear compares to other products--however, please understand when I take a broad insult against our entire product line personally. Our line is much wider than you might suspect, if you haven't taken a look at it since the original Asgard/Valhalla days.


 

 Fair enough, chief. My remark wasn't intended to offend. Apologies if it raised ire.
  
 If your prods were really that bad, I wouldn't be enquiring here.


----------



## Currawong

jason stoddard said:


> canadianmaestro said:
> 
> 
> > I've clarified my aims, and where future DACs might fit.
> ...


 
  
 Not quite the Terms of Service, but the Posting Guidelines I wrote:

 http://head-fi.org/a/posting-guidelines
  
 Specifically:
  


> *Please don't recommend or post reviews of equipment you don't own* or otherwise don't have a reasonable amount of familiarity with. You wouldn't recommend someone a car you've never driven or suggest someone live in a country you haven't been to, so recommending headphones and equipment you haven't owned or used is unhelpful. Even if you've seen the same comments about something from a dozen members, save discussion of that if you're intending to buy it yourself. Likewise, People use the reviews in the Head Gear section to decide what product to buy, and brief impressions or comments by people who don't own a product (or at least haven't had it in their possession for a sufficient amount of time) are unhelpful.
> *Similarly, please avoid trashing equipment you haven't used or aren't familiar with.* Having doubts about something you see in a design is fair enough, but to quote Robert Pirsig: "_The test of the machine is the satisfaction it gives you. There isn't any other test. If the machine produces tranquility, it's right. If it disturbs you it's wrong until either the machine or your mind is changed."_ It is quite possible to derive satisfaction from listening with any audio gear as much from your appreciation of the design (whether how it looks or how it measures) as much as how it reproduces music. No method of appreciation is "wrong".


 
  
 I wrote the second paragraph due to a trend towards products being trashed purely due to specs, parts used, or whatnot, but not from any genuine knowledge or experience standpoint. I think some of you guys are over-thinking about what has been posted though.


----------



## h1f1add1cted

@Jason Stoddard
  
 Is with the Modi Optical vs Modi 2 Uber any difference if I only use the toslink imput (no need for USB at all)? And is there a way to get Uber Analog upgrade like which is selectable with the Bifrost, into the Modi Optical / Modi 2 Uber?


----------



## David Aldrich

h1f1add1cted said:


> @Jason Stoddard
> 
> Is with the Modi Optical vs Modi 2 Uber any difference if I only use the toslink imput (no need for USB at all)? And is there a way to get Uber Analog upgrade like which is selectable with the Bifrost, into the Modi Optical / Modi 2 Uber?


 

 The Modi Optical is different than the optical section of the Modi 2 Über, if you do not need the additional components in the Modi 2 Über the Modi Optical will serve you well.
  
 Afraid not on the Über upgrade, they are completely different parts, the analog and Über analog stage in the Bifrost is slightly larger than the entire Modi is and is only part of the overall system..


----------



## chococya96

Still waiting on restocking of optical modi 2. I've asked the them for availability which they said it will come out "pretty soon".
  
 After months of waiting, it's still not available for purchase.


----------



## sparkofinsanity

chococya96 said:


> Still waiting on restocking of optical modi 2. I've asked the them for availability which they said it will come out "pretty soon".
> 
> After months of waiting, it's still not available for purchase.


 
 I'm guessing it's not really a priority, mainly due to this: http://www.head-fi.org/t/775189/welcome-to-the-schiitshow#post_11775398


----------



## CallMeDaddy

canadianmaestro said:


> What I'm saying is:
> 
> I don't settle for hamburger, when I already have/can have, steak.
> 
> ...





canadianmaestro said:


> Not yet. I've heard the Asgard and Valhalla, though.
> 
> cheers


 if i read a food review from someone who had a bite years ago and never actually been to the restaurant i would call that reviewer an idiot. See how silly what you posted that sounds?


----------



## CanadianMaestro

callmedaddy said:


> if i read a food review from someone who had a bite years ago and never actually been to the restaurant i would call that reviewer an idiot. See how silly what you posted that sounds?


 

 Yeah, audio is full of silliness. Take yourself seriously, like Schiit.
 BTW, memories for food are extremely accurate and long-lasting.
 The restaurant? Really? Who remembers the restaurant? It's the food.
  
 Also, since when was I a "reviewer" on this thread? If you can't grasp sarcasm, maybe you need a re-boot.


----------



## cherrypepsi

I'm currently using modi 2 uber connect to my bm compact mkiii active speakers. Sound is pretty good. However, I wonder how much the difference are between modi 2 uber version VS Bifrost gen 2 usb uber version. They both have new USB input and uber analog section (Im sure they are not the same in two devices) There is a 400 dollar price difference. Does the upgrade worth the price??


----------



## Aegruin

I have a Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 with plusSound Tri-Metal RCA cables which is made by me and I've ordered a HE-400S last day.
 I don't know if anyone asked about this, but is there any mods for Modi 2 Uber or Magni 2?
 I don't know... Driver.. Anything else? Things I should know about?


----------



## stealthshadow1

I bought a magnet uber to pre amp to plug into my modi2 uber and plug into my vali as a warm pre amp.
 We will see how it does.
 I am sure in theory it will work fine that way.


----------



## StanD

stealthshadow1 said:


> I bought a magnet uber to pre amp to plug into my modi2 uber and plug into my vali as a warm pre amp.
> We will see how it does.
> I am sure in theory it will work fine that way.


 
 I'm sure you meant magni not magnet. You will have to explain the rest better. Unless I got it wrong, I don't see how a magni 2 uber is going to be a warm preamp to a Vali.


----------



## dinoking

Hi all!
Just recently joined the forum and recently bought the Magni 2 Uber & Modi 2 Uber stack with HD600. Currently the stack is connected to my laptop via usb.

Quick question. How do i connect my pair of speakers to the stack? Would be nice if you guys posted photos of how yours are setup in terms of the cables and ports
Thanks!


----------



## StanD

dinoking said:


> Hi all!
> Just recently joined the forum and recently bought the Magni 2 Uber & Modi 2 Uber stack with HD600. Currently the stack is connected to my laptop via usb.
> 
> Quick question. How do i connect my pair of speakers to the stack? Would be nice if you guys posted photos of how yours are setup in terms of the cables and ports
> Thanks!


 
 The Magni does not have enough power to drive regular speakers, unless they are small useless toys. You will have to use either powered speakers or a separate power amp connected to the preamp outs on the back of the Magni.


----------



## dinoking

I'm using the Yamaha HS5 which is a powered studio monitor. Do i still need a separate powered amp? What would you recommend?


----------



## dinoking

dinoking said:


> Hi all!
> Just recently joined the forum and recently bought the Magni 2 Uber & Modi 2 Uber stack with HD600. Currently the stack is connected to my laptop via usb.
> 
> Quick question. How do i connect my pair of speakers to the stack? Would be nice if you guys posted photos of how yours are setup in terms of the cables and ports
> Thanks!


 
  


stand said:


> The Magni does not have enough power to drive regular speakers, unless they are small useless toys. You will have to use either powered speakers or a separate power amp connected to the preamp outs on the back of the Magni.


 
  
 I'm using the Yamaha HS5 which is a powered studio monitor. Do i still need a separate powered amp? What would you recommend?


----------



## DjBobby

stealthshadow1 said:


> I bought a magnet uber to pre amp to plug into my modi2 uber and plug into my vali as a warm pre amp.
> We will see how it does.
> I am sure in theory it will work fine that way.


 

 I've tried a similar experiment using Modi 2 Über - Magni 2 Über as a preamp - Bravo V2. Expected to warm up the sound a bit, but it didn't work well for me. Probably due to an impedance mismatch.


----------



## Kopftelefon

Can anybody comment on how the Magni2 Über pairs with AKG7XX headphones? I expect it to be able to drive them, because it has no problems with the 612pro (at least on high gain setting)


----------



## mysticstryk

kopftelefon said:


> Can anybody comment on how the Magni2 Über pairs with AKG7XX headphones? I expect it to be able to drive them, because it has no problems with the 612pro (at least on high gain setting)




Magni 2 uber has plenty of power to drive your k7xx. It is a rather neutral sounding amp so it shouldn't color the sound very much.

Some people have also said it pairs well with a tube amp as well, so you may want to check out the schiit vali too.


----------



## Kopftelefon

mysticstryk said:


> Magni 2 uber has plenty of power to drive your k7xx. It is a rather neutral sounding amp so it shouldn't color the sound very much.
> 
> Some people have also said it pairs well with a tube amp as well, so you may want to check out the schiit vali too.



Thanks. 
I'll check out vali or even lyr2 when the money printing machine is back in service.


----------



## Byronb

dinoking said:


> I'm using the Yamaha HS5 which is a powered studio monitor. Do i still need a separate powered amp? What would you recommend?


 
 No, you can use the pre-outs of the Magni Uber.


----------



## gmask

I've searched this thread and there are some conflicting responses re: the HE6 headphones and whether or not the Magni 2/Modi 2 can drive them effectively. Does anyone here use that combo specifically? Will it work?
  
 I assume the HE-500s would be fine with this combo?


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> The Magni does not have enough power to drive regular speakers, unless they are small useless toys. You will have to use either powered speakers or a separate power amp connected to the preamp outs on the back of the Magni.


 
  
  


dinoking said:


> I'm using the Yamaha HS5 which is a powered studio monitor. Do i still need a separate powered amp? What would you recommend?


 
 Your speaker has the amp built in so you are good as it is. Just plug them into the Magni's preamp outs.


----------



## liraop

So tonight I was under effect and was messing around with my stack. Usually I leave the midi settings o modi2u as 96/32b. This sounds more realistic and correct. However tonight I was tempted for the prohibited so I changed the sampling to 192/32b and well.. the trade-of between soundstage and sound quality is worthy.  It sounds way more open and holographical. Give it a shot.


----------



## sheldaze

liraop said:


> So tonight I was under effect and was messing around with my stack. Usually I leave the midi settings o modi2u as 96/32b. This sounds more realistic and correct. However tonight I was tempted for the prohibited so I changed the sampling to 192/32b and well.. the trade-of between soundstage and sound quality is worthy.  It sounds way more open and holographical. Give it a shot.


 
 From my experience from when I first used a USB DAC on OS X,
  
 My first DAC was capable of 24-bit/96kHz. I was unaware, but what happened was my Mac automatically detected this and switched the output to this sampling rate, regardless of what the native rate of music was originally. My audio, played back through iTunes, was natively 16-bit/44.1kHz. I liked it, simply due to the upgraded external DAC. But I soon felt something was off. Have you found the Audio MIDI Setup tool? I assume this is where you are adjusting the bit and sample rate. Once I switched the setting of the sample rate to that of the music, the sound really cleared up.
  
 I currently use one of the 3rd party software music players. The software sits between iTunes and the external DAC, and automatically switches the audio to the correct bit depth and sample rate. Just a suggestion though is that you try listening at the native rate of your music. Otherwise Apple is employing some kind of a built-in sample rate adjustment, and the sound to my ears was...bleh.


----------



## liraop

sheldaze said:


> I currently use one of the 3rd party software music players. The software sits between iTunes and the external DAC, and automatically switches the audio to the correct bit depth and sample rate. Just a suggestion though is that you try listening at the native rate of your music. Otherwise Apple is employing some kind of a built-in sample rate adjustment, and the sound to my ears was...bleh.


 
  
 Yeah, it sounds a bit less realistic and right but if you want a flavor of immersion and soundstage, it is enough. Indeed, the best settings so far (for me) is 96/32, that sounds more natural.


----------



## starfly

edit: nevermind, this post is old news.


----------



## stealthshadow1

Hi all I now have my source an iMac connected with SPDIF TOSLink to the D.A.C Modi 2 Uber.
 The Modi 2 Uber connects to the Magni 2 Uber with RCA.
 The Magni 2 Uber connects with RCA to the Vali.
 I am running the Magni 2 Uber in high impedance mode.
 I am running my HiFiman HE400S to the Vali.
 I have adjusted the gain on the Magni 2 Uber and the Vali individually for optimal sound.
 I am running Spotify and Tidal.
 It works great.
 The solid state magni 2 add some punch down low to the sound without changing the tube sound the vali has.
 The sound is enhanced for sure in a notable way.
 Is it worth buying the magni 2 uber  as well as a vali and chaining for me yes.
 For most people probably no.
 It makes a difference but probably not 150 dollars worth of difference. 
 You can always decide for yourself.
 My like that I can adjust the gain to each unit separately and low and high impedance depending upon what headphones I am driving.
 Really it give me more options set things optimally for each set of headphones.
 I like that I can change my source from SPDIF Coax or USB as well.
 I must say I run BonGiovi DPS Plugin on my mac.
 It give EQ Optimization that I find very good.
 I basically wanted to submit this in case someone else is thinking of doing the same thing.
 I Liked the vali but felt it could use some solid state punch.
 It did improve the sound for sure.
 Solid Sate with Tube is a win to me.


----------



## liraop

stealthshadow1 said:


>


 
  
 I like your way of posting. very good my friend!


----------



## StanD

I don't see how using a Magni as a preamp to a Vali is going to do anything to the bass. It certainly doesn't add bass boost, the FR is flat. Increasing the volume will make one think that the bass is better due to Equal Loudness Contours, however, one can increase the volume without adding the Magni to the chain. What is a Magni 2 Uber high impedance mode??? I don't see that on the product's description.


----------



## DjBobby

stand said:


> I don't see how using a Magni as a preamp to a Vali is going to do anything to the bass. It certainly doesn't add bass boost, the FR is flat. Increasing the volume will make one think that the bass is better due to Equal Loudness Contours, however, one can increase the volume without adding the Magni to the chain. What is a Magni 2 Uber high impedance mode??? I don't see that on the product's description.


 

 I've been running a similar experiment, only with Bravo instead of Vali as the final output. While it is questionable whether Magni makes a bass boost (not IMO), it definitely affects the sound in some way. To describe how, would take too long. But for sure despite FR being flat, Bravo definitely didn't sound same when run straight from Modi and through the Magni. 
 With high impedance mode, I assume stealthshadow1 meant high gain (as opposite to low) mode. Other Schiit models have different output impedances for L/H gain mode, but not Magni.


----------



## StanD

djbobby said:


> I've been running a similar experiment, only with Bravo instead of Vali as the final output. While it is questionable whether Magni makes a bass boost (not IMO), it definitely affects the sound in some way. To describe how, would take too long. But for sure despite FR being flat, Bravo definitely didn't sound same when run straight from Modi and through the Magni.
> With high impedance mode, I assume stealthshadow1 meant high gain (as opposite to low) mode. Other Schiit models have different output impedances for L/H gain mode, but not Magni.


 
 Switching to high gain will most likely increase the volume. Increasing volume will make one percieve an increase of bass. This is known as Fletcher-Munson or "Equal Loudness Contour." One has to carefully/accurately match volumes when doing comparitive tests or be subject to being fooled.


----------



## bixby

other than power and the pre outs, can anyone who has heard both the uber and non-uber magni 2 describe the sound of each?


----------



## stealthshadow1

Hi All,
 Sorry for the confusion.
 My Magni 2 Uber is running in the high mode.
 The volume is adjusted accordingly on the vali and the magni 2
 As far a the bass goes.
 I am sure everything is getting a better punch from the solid state.
 The most noticeable thing to was the bass improvement.
 This is my first setup so please forgive my Faux Pas.
 I am not that adept at describing how it is different.
 It is improved for sure.
 Nothing seems to be a negative to my untrained ears.
 I think if you are a tube purist that additional drive may not be welcome.
 I have heard some clean tube systems at the Head Fi show in San Francisco.
 What most thought was the cleanest, clearest fidelity on pure tube systems was thin clean neutral and boring to me.
 No low down growl, punch, thump what ever you want to call it.
 I am biased to warm mids and decent bass however.
 I thought I was neutral but what everyone else was calling neutral to me sounded like it needed bass.
 Anyway if you chained a Magni 2 Uber to a Vali adjusted it accordingly there is a noticeable difference.
 Now if it is an improvement to the sound or it is worse is subjective to your ears, taste in music and your bias and pre disposition in sound or to say how your ears interpret sound. 
 To me and my ears and taste in music it is improved for sure. 
 I hope this helps clear up confusion in my previous  statements.


----------



## DjBobby

Even in the Schiit's own line, Modi2Ü is the only one with voltage as low as 1.5 V. Assuming that Magni2Ü and Modi2Ü were made to perfectly match each other, does anybody knows how would using any other DAC with more common higher output voltage of 2V, work with the Magni2Ü? Does it mean that Magni2Ü was made to work best with that voltage, or it doesn't have any importance? Also, does the output voltage of the source has any effect on the final power handling of the amp? Thanks.


----------



## Aegruin

djbobby said:


> Even in the Schiit's own line, Modi2Ü is the only one with voltage as low as 1.5 V. Assuming that Magni2Ü and Modi2Ü were made to perfectly match each other, does anybody knows how would using any other DAC with more common higher output voltage of 2V, work with the Magni2Ü? Does it mean that Magni2Ü was made to work best with that voltage, or it doesn't have any importance? Also, does the output voltage of the source has any effect on the final power handling of the amp? Thanks.


 
 I've tested most of the things you've asked. I have Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2.
 Actually Modi 2 Uber is giving a lot of voltage. Even it can drive DT770 250Ohm's by itself, without Magni 2.
  
 Output voltage is effected by DAC and Amp. I tried it with my phone. Z2 + Magni 2 with High Gain hardly drive DT770's but Modi 2 Uber + Magni 2 is driving DT770 on Low Gain and %60-75 of Volume.
  
 Only thing I don't like about Schiit stack is Magni 2's High Gain is making sibilant and decreasing the detail.


----------



## DjBobby

aegruin said:


> Actually Modi 2 Uber is giving a lot of voltage. Even it can drive DT770 250Ohm's by itself, without Magni 2.


 

 Thanks.
 Just don't understand what do you mean with Modi 2 Uber driving headphones by itself? Modi doesn't have any headphone out.


----------



## Aegruin

djbobby said:


> Thanks.
> Just don't understand what do you mean with Modi 2 Uber driving headphones by itself? Modi doesn't have any headphone out.


 
 With RCA to 3.5mm converter.
 Now, I just realized that, I'm always trying freaky stuffs.


----------



## evtron

Hey guys,
  
 Been out of the game for a while and am wondering if this would have any noticeable difference from my first gen modi/magni stack for my uses. Currently using my stack to power a pair of ATH-AD900s, ATH-M50x, and the AKG M220 (K240 Variant from Massdrop). With these cans would it be worth it to upgrade? And if so, would just getting the Magni Uber be a good buy?

 Thanks!


----------



## mysticstryk

evtron said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Been out of the game for a while and am wondering if this would have any noticeable difference from my first gen modi/magni stack for my uses. Currently using my stack to power a pair of ATH-AD900s, ATH-M50x, and the AKG M220 (K240 Variant from Massdrop). With these cans would it be worth it to upgrade? And if so, would just getting the Magni Uber be a good buy?
> 
> ...




I would look into taking it up the next step in the schiit line. Something like a bifrost and asgard 2. 

Magni2/modi2 uber is better than the first gen, but I don't think you would notice near the difference as getting something next up in line.


----------



## bgentry

djbobby said:


> Even in the Schiit's own line, Modi2Ü is the only one with voltage as low as 1.5 V. Assuming that Magni2Ü and Modi2Ü were made to perfectly match each other, does anybody knows how would using any other DAC with more common higher output voltage of 2V, work with the Magni2Ü? Does it mean that Magni2Ü was made to work best with that voltage, or it doesn't have any importance? Also, does the output voltage of the source has any effect on the final power handling of the amp? Thanks.




It's essentially a non-issue. The higher the output Voltage of the DAC you use, the faster the Magni2U will make full output power. However, the difference between 1.5 V and 2.0 V is really quite small in terms of dB, so you wouldn't easily notice the difference. I'd bet that the difference on the volume control would be just a tiny bit. Maybe 1/32 of a turn or 1/64 of a turn of difference for the same volume level.

Brian.


----------



## DjBobby

bgentry said:


> It's essentially a non-issue. The higher the output Voltage of the DAC you use, the faster the Magni2U will make full output power. However, the difference between 1.5 V and 2.0 V is really quite small in terms of dB, so you wouldn't easily notice the difference. I'd bet that the difference on the volume control would be just a tiny bit. Maybe 1/32 of a turn or 1/64 of a turn of difference for the same volume level.
> 
> Brian.


 

 Thanks a lot Brian for the very clear explanation.


----------



## Alexnova

Oops didn't see a thread here.
  
 I have a question, why would someone not opt for the Uber versions of the Magni and Modi?
  
 I really have no use for any other input besides USB. Amp wise I don't have an ortho or anything high end. Is the difference really that great with an Uber amp to justify the extra 50 dollars?


----------



## DjBobby

alexnova said:


> Oops didn't see a thread here.
> 
> I have a question, why would someone not opt for the Uber versions of the Magni and Modi?
> 
> I really have no use for any other input besides USB. Amp wise I don't have an ortho or anything high end. Is the difference really that great with an Uber amp to justify the extra 50 dollars?


 

 For me re Modi, besides USB, using optical for the NAS attached network player, and coaxial for iPod through Pure I20, it was well worth the functionality. Easy switching the sources. 
 For Magni probably much less justified. Wouldn't actually need it just for the sake of power. Went for it solely for the optic, to have both in nicer looking aluminium.


----------



## Aegruin

Probably my Modi 2 Uber's C-Media chip burned because of the heat of Antalya. 45 degrees out here. USB is not working. Should I even bother to send it to warranty? Are they good? Any experience?
  
 Man. Do you remember the time John Wick's dog died. It felt like that. I loved that DAC. I really don't know what to do...


----------



## sheldaze

aegruin said:


> Probably my Modi 2 Uber's C-Media chip burned because of the heat of Antalya. 45 degrees out here. USB is not working. Should I even bother to send it to warranty? Are they good? Any experience?
> 
> Man. Do you remember the time John Wick's dog died. It felt like that. I loved that DAC. I really don't know what to do...


 

 Do not hesitate to contact Schiit. Here is a quote from @Jason Stoddard in another thread:
  


> If you don't let us know there's a problem, it's impossible for us to fix it. I'd contact tech@schiit.com or alex@schiit.com to get it brought back and fixed.


 
  
 They really like the opportunity to impress you, not just with their products, but also with their service.


----------



## Aegruin

sheldaze said:


> Do not hesitate to contact Schiit. Here is a quote from @Jason Stoddard in another thread:
> 
> 
> They really like the opportunity to impress you, not just with their products, but also with their service.


 
 I did, thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But there is a problem. I can send Modi 2 on January 2016 to them because of my schedule. Toslink connection is working but C-Media USB chip definitely burned. So, I will use Toslink until then. I'm looking for a cheap, good Toslink cable. We don't have Amazon or any similar thing in Turkey. And Turkish people don't use Toslinks so you can't find a good Toslink in here. My sister will be coming from Germany. I thought I can buy a Toslink cable from there. AmazonBasics Toslink would be nice. I'm looking for a 5-10€ Toslink. I don't know. Any advice?


----------



## DjBobby

aegruin said:


> I did, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 5-10€ for Toslink? Too much  
 Aliexpress does ship to Turkey. Just look @: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-8m-Digital-Audio-cables-Optical-Fiber-Cable-Toslink-connect-cabo-kabel-black/2023221344.html


----------



## Aegruin

djbobby said:


> 5-10€ for Toslink? Too much
> Aliexpress does ship to Turkey. Just look @: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-8m-Digital-Audio-cables-Optical-Fiber-Cable-Toslink-connect-cabo-kabel-black/2023221344.html


 
 It looks good but I'll be going to Cyprus few days later. I can't wait for China post. This is the reason I'm not able to send Modi to warranty. Cyprus doesn't accept shippings from any country and I'll will be stay there until January.
  
 By the way sound looks colder with Toslink compared to USB. Is this normal or is it my 2$ salvaged Toslink which I'm using now?


----------



## sheldaze

aegruin said:


> It looks good but I'll be going to Cyprus few days later. I can't wait for China post. This is the reason I'm not able to send Modi to warranty. Cyprus doesn't accept shippings from any country and I'll will be stay there until January.
> 
> By the way sound looks colder with Toslink compared to USB. Is this normal or is it my 2$ salvaged Toslink which I'm using now?


 
 I do not have the Modi 2 Uber. On what I am assuming is similar, the Bifrost Uber, the Toslink does indeed sound just a slight bit "colder" than the USB input. But I always attributed this to either cables or simply using a different means of transport. I've never had a way to be 100% certain.


----------



## aZhu

Question. I recently got the Modi 2U and Magni 2U.
 Are they supposed to get hot when connected and on, even if no audio is being passed/played through them?


----------



## TattooedMac

azhu said:


> Question. I recently got the Modi 2U and Magni 2U.
> Are they supposed to get hot when connected and on, even if no audio is being passed/played through them?


 
  
 How hot is it where you live at the moment ?? This can drastically change the Temp of your devices. I'm in winter now, and I have had my Modi/Magni 2Ü on for 2 weeks straight and they barely register a Temp. Same goes with my MBP, but in summer my MBP can spin those fans like it is in Ibiza clubbing 24/7 . . .  In normal circumstances, it shouldn't be hot to touch.


----------



## aZhu

tattooedmac said:


> How hot is it where you live at the moment ?? This can drastically change the Temp of your devices. I'm in winter now, and I have had my Modi/Magni 2Ü on for 2 weeks straight and they barely register a Temp. Same goes with my MBP, but in summer my MBP can spin those fans like it is in Ibiza clubbing 24/7 . . .  In normal circumstances, it shouldn't be hot to touch.


 
 The ambient temp in my room is currently at 80F. The Magni doesn't get HOT but it is definitely a little higher than say, warm. My main question is are they supposed to get warm/hot even when they're not being used? I don't have any audio playing so it's just idle at the moment. My impression is that it's supposed to get warm only when being driven.


----------



## DjBobby

aegruin said:


> It looks good but I'll be going to Cyprus few days later. I can't wait for China post. This is the reason I'm not able to send Modi to warranty. Cyprus doesn't accept shippings from any country and I'll will be stay there until January.
> 
> By the way sound looks colder with Toslink compared to USB. Is this normal or is it my 2$ salvaged Toslink which I'm using now?


 

 I had exactly the same feeling, although would rather have some representative measurements.
  
 There were some older posts in other forums by Puma Cat stating that "_TosLink is still inferior to other digital interfaces, except perhaps adaptive USB (non-asynchronous). The reason is that TosLink is limited in bandwidth to 3MHz. Even the higher-end glass-fiber TosLink cables don't sound as good as coax or AES/EBU. The new fourth edition of The Complete Guide to High-End Audio still recommends avoiding TosLink if at all possible. Many cable boxes and satellite receivers offer only TosLink, however. –__Answered by Robert Harley, ​__October 07, 2012 6:22 p.m"  ​_  
 For me still not so easy to grasp. It would be nice if somebody could explain this in more depth. Because bits are bits, right? And at the final output the very same DAC chip converts all the signals, wherever they came. 
_I _​


----------



## DjBobby

azhu said:


> The ambient temp in my room is currently at 80F. The Magni doesn't get HOT but it is definitely a little higher than say, warm. My main question is are they supposed to get warm/hot even when they're not being used? I don't have any audio playing so it's just idle at the moment. My impression is that it's supposed to get warm only when being driven.


 

 Yes, it gets pleasantly warm even without the load, but not hot. IMO it's quite normal. It depends a lot on the ambient temperature.


----------



## Aegruin

djbobby said:


> I had exactly the same feeling, although would rather have some representative measurements.
> 
> There were some older posts in other forums by Puma Cat stating that "_TosLink is still inferior to other digital interfaces, except perhaps adaptive USB (non-asynchronous). The reason is that TosLink is limited in bandwidth to 3MHz. Even the higher-end glass-fiber TosLink cables don't sound as good as coax or AES/EBU. The new fourth edition of The Complete Guide to High-End Audio still recommends avoiding TosLink if at all possible. Many cable boxes and satellite receivers offer only TosLink, however. –__Answered by Robert Harley, ​__October 07, 2012 6:22 p.m"  ​_
> For me still not so easy to grasp. It would be nice if somebody could explain this in more depth. Because bits are bits, right? And at the final output the very same DAC chip converts all the signals, wherever they came.
> _I _​


 
 Hmm... Thank you for that. 
 Is there a way of using Coax with my Asus Mainboarded PC? I can try that.


----------



## jcgill

Is it worth getting the Magni 2 uber over the regular Magni 2? I've seen several people say the Modi 2 uber is worth it but can't find opinions on the Magni?


----------



## Demoninja

For people who have one Uber and one regular for the stack, would you say the finish is drastically different? I looked up some photos but it's a bit hard to tell based just on what I see because of things like lightning and what not. I don't need any of the features of the Modi 2 Uber but I'm considering it anyway just for the matching finish.


----------



## jcgill

From what I've seen the benefits of the Modi 2 Uber are dedicated power and ability to use optical input. What are the reasons you chose  the Mangi 2 Uber over the regular Magni 2?


----------



## cyclops214

jcgill said:


> From what I've seen the benefits of the Modi 2 Uber are dedicated power and ability to use optical input. What are the reasons you chose  the Mangi 2 Uber over the regular Magni 2?


 
 I personally upgraded from the Magni to the Magni 2 non uber because I do not have headphones that are over 300 ohms to drive. And I also have the Modi 2 non uber but I am thinking about upgrading to the uber Version of the Modi 2 so I can have an optical input for my PS4.


----------



## Demoninja

jcgill said:


> From what I've seen the benefits of the Modi 2 Uber are dedicated power and ability to use optical input. What are the reasons you chose  the Mangi 2 Uber over the regular Magni 2?


 
  
 I wanted the preamps and the extra power. I believe amps play a larger role in what sound comes through than dacs do. I've never had any problems with noisy usb ports and I don't need more than one input.


----------



## DjBobby

jcgill said:


> From what I've seen the benefits of the Modi 2 Uber are dedicated power and ability to use optical input. What are the reasons you chose  the Mangi 2 Uber over the regular Magni 2?


 

 Depends how difficult to drive are your headphones. Even if you don't need extra power at the moment, you never know what your next purchase will be. For me, buying Über was to secure the freer choice of buying new headphones in the future, without being limited by the amp.


----------



## jcgill

djbobby said:


> Depends how difficult to drive are your headphones. Even if you don't need extra power at the moment, you never know what your next purchase will be. For me, buying Über was to secure the freer choice of buying new headphones in the future, without being limited by the amp.




That makes sense, the person I'm buying my HD650s from is selling a Magni 2 for too good of a price to pass up. So if I feel the need to upgrade to the Uber in the future I won't be out any money if I can sell the Magni 2.


----------



## StanD

djbobby said:


> Depends how difficult to drive are your headphones. Even if you don't need extra power at the moment, you never know what your next purchase will be. For me, buying Über was to secure the freer choice of buying new headphones in the future, without being limited by the amp.


 
 If you do the math, you will find that the power differences in dB between the Uber and non-Uber aren't significant.


----------



## DjBobby

stand said:


> If you do the math, you will find that the power differences in dB between the Uber and non-Uber aren't significant.


 

 Looking at the sheer power output, completely agree with you. But Über has 3x larger power supply.
 Magni2's "8VA 16VAC trans., with + 4,000uF filter capacitance" vs Über's " 24VA 14VAC trans. with + 6,000uf filter capacitance". I assume that should make some difference.


----------



## StanD

djbobby said:


> Looking at the sheer power output, completely agree with you. But Über has 3x larger power supply.
> Magni2's "8VA 16VAC trans., with + 4,000uF filter capacitance" vs Über's " 24VA 14VAC trans. with + 6,000uf filter capacitance". I assume that should make some difference.


 
 Not really, unless insufficient current is available, a larger voltage is needed for a power difference. Doubling RMS voltage yields a dBV power potential increase. According to what you quoted the voltage was lowered, but the current capacity was increased. We're looking at small differences. Perhaps the larger outboard wallwart/transformer was the result of what could be purchased in volume. I like the nicer case.


----------



## DjBobby

stand said:


> Not really, unless insufficient current is available, a larger voltage is needed for a power difference. Doubling RMS voltage yields a dBV power potential increase. According to what you quoted the voltage was lowered, but the current capacity was increased. We're looking at small differences. Perhaps the larger outboard wallwart/transformer was the result of what could be purchased in volume. I like the nicer case.


 

 Thanks a lot, very interesting. I am still trying to understand the consequences under the normal listening condition. So if I understood well, they increased the current, which is needed for the lower ohmic HPs, but lowered the voltage which is needed for the high ohmic HP's. Do you have any idea why would they do that, and what would be the consequences for the + 300 ohms HPs? Also, reading between the lines, do you think that the 50% price difference between non-über and über are not quite justified? Thanks in advance.


----------



## StanD

djbobby said:


> Thanks a lot, very interesting. I am still trying to understand the consequences under the normal listening condition. So if I understood well, they increased the current, which is needed for the lower ohmic HPs, but lowered the voltage which is needed for the high ohmic HP's. Do you have any idea why would they do that, and what would be the consequences for the + 300 ohms HPs? Also, reading between the lines, do you think that the 50% price difference between non-über and über are not quite justified? Thanks in advance.


 
 The lower the impedance the more current and less voltage are the issues for delivering power, the higher impedances are the other way around, one needs more voltage and less current to achieve the same level of power. Add the sensitivity of the headphone into the calculations and then you can determine the power and hence voltage/current requirements. For example I have a air of Hifiman HE-500's that the Magni can power, however, a pair of Hifiman HE-6's are less sensitive and require more power, more than a Magni can deliver. Not to worry as the Magni has enough power for most headphones.


----------



## Tromokratis

Just ordered my schiit stack and can't wait to get it, I just have one question, what would be the best headphones for listening to electronic? Mainly Uppermost. I am think the hd650, because the Magni 2 uber can easily drive it.


----------



## jcgill

stand said:


> The lower the impedance the more current and less voltage are the issues for delivering power, the higher impedances are the other way around, one needs more voltage and less current to achieve the same level of power. Add the sensitivity of the headphone into the calculations and then you can determine the power and hence voltage/current requirements. For example I have a air of Hifiman HE-500's that the Magni can power, however, a pair of Hifiman HE-6's are less sensitive and require more power, more than a Magni can deliver. Not to worry as the Magni has enough power for most headphones.




So a regular Magni 2 will be able to power my HD650s I'm getting sufficiently?


----------



## StanD

jcgill said:


> So a regular Magni 2 will be able to power my HD650s I'm getting sufficiently?


 
 260 mW RMS into 300 Ohms on the HD650 should yield almost 122 dB SPL, continuously. I'd say the regular Magni can do an excellent job burning the ears off the sides of one's head. Yep plenty of power.


----------



## Tromokratis

tromokratis said:


> Just ordered my schiit stack and can't wait to get it, I just have one question, what would be the best headphones for listening to electronic? Mainly Uppermost. I am think the hd650, because the Magni 2 uber can easily drive it.


----------



## jcgill

Haha okay! Thanks! Wasn't sure what was considered high enough to need the uber


----------



## mysticstryk

tromokratis said:


> Just ordered my schiit stack and can't wait to get it, I just have one question, what would be the best headphones for listening to electronic? Mainly Uppermost. I am think the hd650, because the Magni 2 uber can easily drive it.


 
  
  


jcgill said:


> So a regular Magni 2 will be able to power my HD650s I'm getting sufficiently?


 
  
  
 Magni2 or uber are both fine.  I run my HD650 out of a Magni 2 uber and it sounds excellent.


----------



## killeraxemannic

I've got a pair of Senn HD598's and AKG K550's. Currently running off of my Creative sound blaster Z. 
  
 Thinking about the Modi2UB/Magni2UB stack. Is this the best $300 bucks I can spend or is there a better option out there? Going for the Uber on both because I have a pair of studio monitors I would run off the preamp and I'm sure I would find a use for the optical on the Modi


----------



## StanD

killeraxemannic said:


> I've got a pair of Senn HD598's and AKG K550's. Currently running off of my Creative sound blaster Z.
> 
> Thinking about the Modi2UB/Magni2UB stack. Is this the best $300 bucks I can spend or is there a better option out there? Going for the Uber on both because I have a pair of studio monitors I would run off the preamp and I'm sure I would find a use for the optical on the Modi


 
 You can't beat the M2U pair for versatility, sound and price. By the way the HD598's don't need much amplification and can run off of almost any smartphone or DAP.


----------



## tommo21

I'm just about to push the buy button on the Modi 2 Uber, but I'm a bit unclear if it will work connected to my work windows laptop without installing drivers for 24/192?(It still should work up to 24/96?)
  
 I notice the non uber version have a phsycial switch on the back, but the Uber doesn't. Thats why I wonder if the Uber is "locked" to UAC-2?
  
 Edit: After long search I've found out that Uber is locked to UAC-2 and drivers are needed for this. Then no uber for me....


----------



## bixby

tommo21 said:


> I'm just about to push the buy button on the Modi 2 Uber, but I'm a bit unclear if it will work connected to my work windows laptop without installing drivers for 24/192?(It still should work up to 24/96?)
> 
> I notice the non uber version have a phsycial switch on the back, but the Uber doesn't. Thats why I wonder if the Uber is "locked" to UAC-2?
> 
> Edit: After long search I've found out that Uber is locked to UAC-2 and drivers are needed for this. Then no uber for me....


 
 Will your company not allow you to install drivers on their work computer, but they allow you to listen to music while you work???
  
 FYI, The switch on the back is for power on the uber since it is not powered by usb.  It does not have anything to do with usb audio 2.0.


----------



## tommo21

bixby said:


> Will your company not allow you to install drivers on their work computer, but they allow you to listen to music while you work???
> 
> FYI, The switch on the back is for power on the uber since it is not powered by usb.  It does not have anything to do with usb audio 2.0.


 
 They're a bit overprotective over the computers and network here at my company.
  
 We can listen to streaming music from the net, radio or Spotify.
  
 I work in an office and my job is to answer and send enquirys on email, and search for parts/components for use in upcoming produtions, so no problem with listening to music while I work...with headphones. 
  
 And even if i got the drivers, I would need Jriver or Foobar or something like that to take advantage of it and that's certainlay a no-no here.
  
 I'll go for the "regular" Modi 2 and the Wyrd I think.


----------



## CaveManta

Have you guys ever wondered what the Modi 2 Uber looks like inside? Now's your chance to check it out, because I finally x-rayed it!


----------



## DjBobby

cavemanta said:


> Have you guys ever wondered what the Modi 2 Uber looks like inside? Now's your chance to check it out, because I finally x-rayed it!


 
  
 Cool, thanks a lot for this CaveManta! Making a poster out of it.
 Is your Modi2Über radioactive now?


----------



## Kopftelefon

I usually use high gain mode when using the magni 2ü with headphones.
 Is there any reason to switch to low gain when using the preamp instead, going out to a luxman l200 amp driving my speakers or can I just leave it in high gain?


----------



## Aegruin

kopftelefon said:


> I usually use high gain mode when using the magni 2ü with headphones.
> Is there any reason to switch to low gain when using the preamp instead, going out to a luxman l200 amp driving my speakers or can I just leave it in high gain?


 
 I don't know about your ear but High Gain makes sibilant and the detail flies away with it, I always use Low Gain and I recommend it. If Low Gain has enough sound, Low is the best.


----------



## Kopftelefon

aegruin said:


> I don't know about your ear but High Gain makes sibilant and the detail flies away with it, I always use Low Gain and I recommend it. If Low Gain has enough sound, Low is the best.


 
 after making my initial post, I compared my headphones with different gain settings. It seems to me that the K612 sounds more effortlessly to me on high gain while the KXX tends to be slightly unprecise on high and indeed more detailed, more intimate on low gain. But it may just be placebo.
 Still, would there be a technical reason to only use low gain when playing via an external amplifier via preamp out?


----------



## Aegruin

kopftelefon said:


> after making my initial post, I compared my headphones with different gain settings. It seems to me that the K612 sounds more effortlessly to me on high gain while the KXX tends to be slightly unprecise on high and indeed more detailed, more intimate on low gain. But it may just be placebo.
> Still, would there be a technical reason to only use low gain when playing via an external amplifier via preamp out?


 
 Now I really wonder about that matter. Really, can someone make a scientific explanation about it?


----------



## cyberridz

With the Schiit Magni 2 Uber's specifications: running 32 ohms at 1.5W RMS per channel as opposed to the Asgard's 1W , does this make the Schiit Asgard 2 obsolete? Are there any benefits to getting the Asgard 2 anymore? The main problem I have with the Asgard 2 is the heat. Has anyone done any comparisons with the sound quality of the Magni 2 Uber versus the Asgard 2? Is it even worth considering the Asgard 2 anymore?


----------



## DjBobby

cyberridz said:


> With the Schiit Magni 2 Uber's specifications: running 32 ohms at 1.5W RMS per channel as opposed to the Asgard's 1W , does this make the Schiit Asgard 2 obsolete? Are there any benefits to getting the Asgard 2 anymore? The main problem I have with the Asgard 2 is the heat. Has anyone done any comparisons with the sound quality of the Magni 2 Uber versus the Asgard 2? Is it even worth considering the Asgard 2 anymore?


 

 As George Orwell used to say: " All watts are equal, but some watts are more equal than others". Asgard has real power supply, vs Magni's wall-wart.


----------



## StanD

djbobby said:


> As George Orwell used to say: " All watts are equal, but some watts are more equal than others". Asgard has real power supply, vs Magni's wall-wart.


 
 That answer sounds like science fiction.


----------



## bixby

cyberridz said:


> With the Schiit Magni 2 Uber's specifications: running 32 ohms at 1.5W RMS per channel as opposed to the Asgard's 1W , does this make the Schiit Asgard 2 obsolete? Are there any benefits to getting the Asgard 2 anymore? The main problem I have with the Asgard 2 is the heat. Has anyone done any comparisons with the sound quality of the Magni 2 Uber versus the Asgard 2? Is it even worth considering the Asgard 2 anymore?


 
 Only got to hear the Magni 2 Uber for a brief time at the last Denver meet.  To me there is a meaningful jump up in quality to the Asgard2.  The magni is a very good entry level amp that sounds better than lots of amps at or near that price.  As you move up you get better bass and more openness as on might expect in going up a line in amps.


----------



## StanD

bixby said:


> Only got to hear the Magni 2 Uber for a brief time at the last Denver meet.  To me there is a meaningful jump up in quality to the Asgard2.  The magni is a very good entry level amp that sounds better than lots of amps at or near that price.  As you move up you get better bass and more openness as on might expect in going up a line in amps.


 
 Although I have and love my A2, under a proper A/B test, I doubt that anyone could really hear a difference. Beware of expectation and loose comparisons, us carbon units make for bad witnesses.


----------



## Moogs

chuck8403 said:


> MrSpeakers Alpha Prime


 
  
 I just ordered these phones and was wondering if you could comment how they do with the magni/modi stack. I have the v1s though. They'll likely be running on an Oppo HA-1 (home) most the time but I may bring them to work occasionally where the stack is.


----------



## chuck8403

They will do fine. The stack has plenty of power to drive the Alpha Primes. Good sound also.


----------



## liraop

Guys, I'm hearing some noise by touching the volume pot of magni2u. I haven't changed the power outlet and it just.. became to buzz when I  touch it. Any inputs to solve it ?


----------



## DjBobby

liraop said:


> Guys, I'm hearing some noise by touching the volume pot of magni2u. I haven't changed the power outlet and it just.. became to buzz when I  touch it. Any inputs to solve it ?


 

 It's a common issue, many of us had it, has to do with poor grounding. Mine was humming in one room, and was dead silent in another. Try switching the outlets.  Good luck.


----------



## MarcelE

stand said:


> Although I have and love my A2, under a proper A/B test, I doubt that anyone could really hear a difference. Beware of expectation and loose comparisons, us carbon units make for bad witnesses.


 

 I went for the A2, but I was seriously considering the Magni 2 Uber (or the Lyr2) as well.
 Even though I know the Magni 2 has a few 0.x watts more I still wanted the A2.
 Never had an amp/dac for my headphones before so I had to start somewhere.
 Having had an education as an engineer and building my own amps (but it's been really a long time ago) I know how
 important good power supplies are and I figured the A2 has a 'heavier' PSU/higher condensators then the
 Magni2 and that was one of the things that pulled me towards the A2.
 Also bought the Modi2Uber - but I really wish there was something in between the Modi2 and the Bifrost (with USB) as
 I think the price difference is too big. I would have bought the Bifrost (or that something in between with USB) if
 it had been somewhat cheaper. Though I might get the Bifrost some day, even if it's just so that I can stack it.
 (wonder if there's a bigger housing for the Modi2  )
 Till then I'm enjoying the A2/Modi2Uber with my HE-400 immensely.


----------



## StanD

marcele said:


> I went for the A2, but I was seriously considering the Magni 2 Uber (or the Lyr2) as well.
> Even though I know the Magni 2 has a few 0.x watts more I still wanted the A2.
> Never had an amp/dac for my headphones before so I had to start somewhere.
> Having had an education as an engineer and building my own amps (but it's been really a long time ago) I know how
> ...


 
 Once the capacitors in the power supply are at the proper values, increasing them does little or nothing meaningful to contribute. I suspect the guys at Schiit got it right in both amps. I also supsect that you will continue to enjoy the stack, "immensely."


----------



## MarcelE

stand said:


> Once the capacitors in the power supply are at the proper values, increasing them does little or nothing meaningful to contribute. I suspect the guys at Schiit got it right in both amps. I also supsect that you will continue to enjoy the stack, "immensely."


 
  
 Indeed 
 (and yes the correct english word is capacitors - sometimes I just translate words too much from dutch)
 At one point you just choose the things you want and have your eyes set on and it's all is good.
 I'm sure I would have enjoyed the Magni2 as well.
 (but then again why would there be any more expensive amps if the Magni2 or A2 would drive most, if not all headphones fine?).


----------



## StanD

marcele said:


> Indeed
> (and yes the correct english word is capacitors - sometimes I just translate words too much from dutch)
> At one point you just choose the things you want and have your eyes set on and it's all is good.
> I'm sure I would have enjoyed the Magni2 as well.
> (but then again why would there be any more expensive amps if the Magni2 or A2 would drive most, if not all headphones fine?).


 
 Call the reason marketing driven revenue. Also some people want fancier enclosures and doodads or bragging rights. There are some headphones, not many, that require more power. Also electrostatic headphones require a different type of amp.


----------



## liraop

djbobby said:


> It's a common issue, many of us had it, has to do with poor grounding. Mine was humming in one room, and was dead silent in another. Try switching the outlets.  Good luck.


 
 Thanks! 
 How bad is it for durability of the gear ?


----------



## StanD

liraop said:


> Thanks!
> How bad is it for durability of the gear ?


 
 Shouldn't be that type of an issue, more like an annoyance for some.


----------



## riverlethe

stand said:


> Call the reason marketing driven revenue. Also some people want fancier enclosures and doodads or bragging rights. There are some headphones, not many, that require more power. Also electrostatic headphones require a different type of amp.




I think my biggest problem with the Magni was that they put the volume knob too damn close to the headphone jack. It's still a slight annoyance on the A2, but not nearly as bad.


----------



## StanD

riverlethe said:


> I think my biggest problem with the Magni was that they put the volume knob too damn close to the headphone jack. It's still a slight annoyance on the A2, but not nearly as bad.


 
 But we can all take comfort in the sound.


----------



## riverlethe

stand said:


> But we can all take comfort in the sound. :happy_face1:




I mostly just like playing with the potentiometers.


----------



## StanD

riverlethe said:


> I mostly just like playing with the potentiometers.


 
 Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## RickB

stand said:


> Different strokes for different folks.


 
  
 ICWYDT


----------



## StanD

rickb said:


> ICWYDT


 
 Wiseguy.


----------



## liraop

I'm now feeding modi2u through optical with a Xonar DX. My main idea was to switch between pure stereo via USB to music and DPS/effects via optical to gaming. Turns out that Xonar DX has a ~hi-fi~ mode that disables the effects. 
  
 WOW. I'm not sure if it's placebo effect or something else but the sound is better. I can hear details and things I couldn't before. And movie/gaming experience is way more immersive.
 Highly recommended.


----------



## CaveManta

Hey, liraop, are you getting better sound because you're using optical now, or is it the Xonar DX itself improving the sound? Or maybe both? o.O


----------



## ZippCen

I Currently have the Magni 2U driving AKG K7XX headphones. My source is my on-board soundcard but its a decent motherboard (Rampage IV Extreme).
  
 I noticed a huge change in quality when switching to the Magni even on a poor set of headphones.
  
 What sort of improvement can I expect from switching to optical to the Modi 2U?


----------



## peepr

zippcen said:


> I Currently have the Magni 2U driving AKG K7XX headphones. My source is my on-board soundcard but its a decent motherboard (Rampage IV Extreme).
> 
> I noticed a huge change in quality when switching to the Magni even on a poor set of headphones.
> 
> What sort of improvement can I expect from switching to optical to the Modi 2U?


 
 not a huge improvement but worth it. going from mobo to modi did yield an improvement but I really noticed the benefits of the Modi when using it as a DAC with my raspberryPi piCorePlayer music server. HUGE boost in sound quality going from the 3.5mm output to using modi as DAC with that setup, so I know a DAC can make a big difference.


----------



## liraop

cavemanta said:


> Hey, liraop, are you getting better sound because you're using optical now, or is it the Xonar DX itself improving the sound? Or maybe both? o.O


 
  
 xonar via optical. I realize that separation and definition is also better. I've recently changed the OS (from OS X to W10) so.. there's a bunch of things to test.
 I tested the pure USB and the optical and... I don't think it's placebo. Xonar Optical > USB.


----------



## StanD

liraop said:


> xonar via optical. I realize that separation and definition is also better. I've recently changed the OS (from OS X to W10) so.. there's a bunch of things to test.
> I tested the pure USB and the optical and... I don't think it's placebo. Xonar Optical > USB.


 
 Unless you can switch back and forth within a few seconds (less than about 4) and have the volumes carefully matched you will not be able to do an accurate comaprison due to:
 1) The limitations of Human Echoic Memory.
 2) Equal Loudness Contours/Fletcher-Munson.
 Both are human conditions.


----------



## DjBobby

stand said:


> Unless you can switch back and forth within a few seconds (less than about 4) and have the volumes carefully matched you will not be able to do an accurate comaprison due to:
> 1) The limitations of Human Echoic Memory.
> 2) Equal Loudness Contours/Fletcher-Munson.
> Both are human conditions.


 

 1) Bought for that exact reason one 4port switch, where I can quickly switch between 4 sources, both ways.
 2) Made loudness EQ, by playing tone generator waveforms (sine, square, sawtooth and triangle) to Audacity, input signals being meticulously matched.
  
 Will spent next days with some testing, trying to avoid at least two of human conditions traps you've listed.


----------



## StanD

djbobby said:


> 1) Bought for that exact reason one 4port switch, where I can quickly switch between 4 sources, both ways.
> 2) Made loudness EQ, by playing tone generator waveforms (sine, square, sawtooth and triangle) to Audacity, input signals being meticulously matched.
> 
> Will spent next days with some testing, trying to avoid at least two of human conditions traps you've listed.


 
 I would imagine replaying a loop of familiar music might be the best as it is a more complex waveform. The only way to factor out expectation is to have another person switch things so that you have no idea of which kit you are listening to.


----------



## DjBobby

stand said:


> I would imagine replaying a loop of familiar music might be the best as it is a more complex waveform. The only way to factor out expectation is to have another person switch things so that you have no idea of which kit you are listening to.


 

 That's a great idea. Only the closest person coming in question for the switching job, might not be so enthusiastic about my experiment, fearing possible further purchases resulting from it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. So, I need to carefully search for a selfless and neutral source switcher.


----------



## StanD

djbobby said:


> That's a great idea. Only the closest person coming in question for the switching job, might not be so enthusiastic about my experiment, fearing possible further purchases resulting from it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, you may not wish to engage "She who must be obeyed" in such activities.


----------



## Krutsch

Quick question: I ordered a Modi 2 Uber to pair with a Wyrd for my Mac Mini in my 2-channel speaker system.
  
 I notice that the Modi 2 Uber comes with a 16vac adapter. Do you still need to use this, if you are only using USB input (i.e. will it power from the USB input, if connected)?
  
 Corollary: assuming the 16vac adapter *is* required for USB input, is there still value in running the USB through the Wyrd?
  
 Thanks, in advance, for any firsthand impressions or opinions.


----------



## RickB

krutsch said:


> Quick question: I ordered a Modi 2 Uber to pair with a Wyrd for my Mac Mini in my 2-channel speaker system.
> 
> I notice that the Modi 2 Uber comes with a 16vac adapter. Do you still need to use this, if you are only using USB input (i.e. will it power from the USB input, if connected)?
> 
> ...


 
  
 You still need the AC adapter to use the Modi2U, it won't work without it.
  
 IMO, the Wyrd makes a positive difference to the Modi2U. It makes the the sound smoother and more open.


----------



## bixby

krutsch said:


> Quick question: I ordered a Modi 2 Uber to pair with a Wyrd for my Mac Mini in my 2-channel speaker system.
> 
> I notice that the Modi 2 Uber comes with a 16vac adapter. Do you still need to use this, if you are only using USB input (i.e. will it power from the USB input, if connected)?
> 
> ...


 
 I had a modi 2 uber briefly and used it with a wyrd.  I never tried it without the adapter. Did it sound different with the Wyrd, YES.  Better..........hmmm.............you decide.
  
 I can say the wyrd with my hrt dac caused highs to sound compressed and squashed.
  
 I may try the modi 2 uber again when it gets the next gen akm chip upgrade.


----------



## bgentry

stand said:


> Unless you can switch back and forth within a few seconds (less than about 4) and have the volumes carefully matched you will not be able to do an accurate comaprison due to:
> 1) The limitations of Human Echoic Memory.
> 2) Equal Loudness Contours/Fletcher-Munson.
> Both are human conditions.




You might enjoy reading a different perspective on this.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/7725#post_11921090

This helps explain some things I've experienced.

Brian.


----------



## StanD

bgentry said:


> You might enjoy reading a different perspective on this.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/7725#post_11921090
> 
> ...


 
 I don't believe it. As far as the two pulses, sometimes one perceives clicks as a result of envelopes and not the underlying tones. Human Echoic Memory limitations are an established scientific fact. We can't accurately compare audio, in detail, beyond a few seconds difference. One can characterize but not differentiate accurately.


----------



## Baldr

re this link:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/7725#post_11921090
  
 Quote:


stand said:


> I don't believe it. As far as the two pulses, sometimes one perceives clicks as a result of envelopes and not the underlying tones. Human Echoic Memory limitations are an established scientific fact. We can't accurately compare audio, in detail, beyond a few seconds difference. One can characterize but not differentiate accurately.


 

 I post this neither to be contentious nor to start a pissing contest.  Also, I am grateful for StanD's support for many of our products and low cost, efficient philosophy.  I do not believe in a zero sum universe where if someone is right, then someone else has to be wrong.  I also must point out, that despite our differences, I learned much from John Koval (referred in the above link) and we became lifelong friends as we concentrated on what we had in common rather than what were our differences.  Audio can be a great hobby.
  
 That said, I do not believe but _know_ from experience that I can tell the difference in long term blind listening between dozens of gain-matched pairs of equivalent products.  I also know that I have seen several other audiophiles do the same.  In all fairness, I have also seen some who could not.  In my theatre directing avocation, I have seen auditionees who had wonderful voices but could not hear tones to stay on key.  Those who cannot sing, seldom have singing as a hobby, even though they may attend and enjoy live theatre. 
  
 I am not a tent revivalist.  I do not build products that I place my faith in, but what I _know_ to be better.  If I subscribed to the above quote, I would either have to be a hypocrite, or would have sincerely wasted a life and career in seeking and building better sounding electronics.  I love doing what I do and making it available to others.  That notion propounded by StanD also invalidates a significant percentage of posts, perhaps the majority, on this forum.
  
 I love theatre.  I love music.  I love audio, which is the reproduction on music.  All of them are based on soft science.  Neither is, for example, medicine.  If you give infected individuals an antibiotic, such and such a percentage will get better.  If you play Mahler for an audience, such and such a percentage will like the music.  If you play our flagship DAC, such and such a percentage will like it.  On and on.
  
 If you listen to reproduced music, abilities vary widely.  All preamps I used to build were RIAA accurate to 0.1db (as is the Mani today - unusual then, unusual now).  Some can hear that degree of accuracy, others cannot.  Some are tone deaf-others are not.  Some can hear time domain (spatial) cues in our Multibit models, others cannot.  All I can do is do my best to make my products measure and sound as good as I can.
  
 Science today is prone to revision as sophistication and experiments proliferate.  Until then, I pledge not to tell anyone in general and StanD in particular what they can or can not hear.


----------



## JohnBal

baldr said:


> Science today is prone to revision as sophistication and experiments proliferate. * Until then, I pledge not to tell anyone in general and StanD in particular what they can or can not hear.*


 
 Amen! Thank you!! What a novel Idea in these parts...


----------



## wink

Yes.
  
 The "blind always seem to tell the sighted that just because they (the blind)can't see, that neither can those who are sighted.


----------



## hekeli

baldr said:


> I can tell the difference in long term blind listening between dozens of gain-matched pairs of equivalent products.


 
  
 Can you post a sample scorecard of one of these (week long?) blind listening sessions? I would assume for your confidence you consistently get atleast 8-9/10 right.


----------



## tonykaz

Mr.Baldr and nuance sensitivity,
  
  I suppose that I fall-in with the group of "cannot / tone deafs".  But, I'd also suppose that I tend to become fatigued from the lesser performance levels,
 it can take me months to become dissatisfied ( or maybe only a few days ).
  
 I initially bought into the Schiit design concepts followed with a few years of ownership.  
 Today, I hear a product's performance, feeling it to be "relative" to "my" system's performance, sometimes equal (rarely)
 or not quite up to my brain's acceptable standards. I don't seem able to perceive the things the "Audiophile Nervosa" group
 report as being desirable qualities of various equipments. ( which might be a Curse "they" have to live with )
 So, I'm happy as a pig ( tony ) in Schiit.  
   However, I promise to do my part and own the best gear my Ears and Brain can accept. 
 For the moment, that gear is Schiit & Sennheiser ( with my Audiologist recommended Eq device ). 
 I have trouble understanding the shadings of Cassandra Wilson's vocal pronunciations and Ricky Lee Jones's vocals on her "Last Chance Texaco".
 I hope a DAC will bring clarity to these types of musical things, I'll own the DAC that bring greater clarity. 
  
 I'm not the "True Believer" sort of person but I am the trusting type.
 I'm getting to the point where I trust the Schiit designs.
 So, I'm gonna try one of your latest D/A converters, I won't be expecting miracles.
  
 Tony in Michigan


----------



## Byronb

> Science today is prone to revision as sophistication and experiments proliferate.  *Until then, I pledge not to tell anyone in general and StanD in particular what they can or can not hear.*


 
  
 If only more people on this forum would heed this advice!


----------



## stealthshadow1

Agreed there are times I can not tell difference between headphones back to back on the same song.
 A lot of times it seems equipment makes the difference.
 To me a lot of the headphones I own tend to take on the sound of the equipment I use.
 My ears are not trained to the level to distinguish probably much above a midi range for sure.
 I have tried super high end models and can't tell any or hardly any difference.
 That does not mean there is not a measurable difference of quality with high end gear.
 What it does mean is I can't detect it.
 I too have schiit gear and am happy with it.
 The made in the USA thing means a lot to me.
 Not just from a manufacturing department but the parts and boards are sourced here too.
 That holds value with me.
 That dark voice has been so tempting but I ignore it. 
 There are probably petty of better equipment options than schiit and I am fine with that.
 I am building schiit stacks for office and home for me personally.


----------



## Argo Duck

Scientific 'facts' in isolation are meaningless. It is models and theories that give them meaning, which varies from model to model and scenario to scenario.

I grant the 'fact' about human echoic memory, but within what model of listening does it imply we can't reliably hear differences? And what kind of model might suggest that we might reliably detect differences, assuming anecdotal 'evidence' is allowed credibility _just for argument's sake_?

How does our sophisticated and highly reliable ability to comprehend human speech - delivered with mispronunciation and in many accents, differing pitch emphases and stresses etc etc - factor into this given the 'facts' of human echoic memory? Why don't we require a refresher course every day or every few seconds in order to recognize even the simplest words?

IOW, how does the short-term memory (STM) system factor into long-term memory (LTM)?

Or perhaps these questions are a "blind" alley  IDK, just putting them out there.


----------



## DjBobby

The matter of hearing small audible differences is a matter of some training. Just because there are people who can't taste much difference between different wines, doesn't mean that everybody can't taste it. I've actually met some wine connoisseurs who were able to unmistakably describe wines, sort of grapes and regions of origins, with a single blind tasting. There actual tasting memory could obviously reach much longer than a few seconds back in time. For most of us it was kinda a party trick, we couldn't feel that much. There was no magic trick, in their own words, it was a matter of training the senses for many years, and saving the data bank. I would assume the same goes for listening to the sounds we call music. There are people whose ears are so sensitized to smallest audible differences, which will make them comparable to the best of the wine connoisseurs. That said, it doesn't mean that most of us who don't go so far, could still not enjoy some good listening as well as drinking good wine. Or in reverse order, you choose. In this sense, cheers everybody.


----------



## StanD

Taste, smell, sound, touch, vision, etc are all different sensory systems, so I don't think assuming that an analogy formed between one and another is a wise means of establishing how any one of these work. We are not super beings and as difficult as it may for us to assume, we do have finite limits. Yes I'm sure they vary somewhat for each individual but I wouldn't expect huge differences. If you happen to enjoy whatever it is that you have, by all means continue to do so. Claiming to be an _Ubermensch_ is a step onto a slippery slope that will be difficult to properly substantiate,


----------



## Koolpep

stand said:


> Taste, smell, sound, touch, vision, etc are all different sensory systems, so I don't think assuming that an analogy formed between one and another is a wise means of establishing how any one of these work. We are not super beings and as difficult as it may for us to assume, we do have finite limits. Yes I'm sure they vary somewhat for each individual but I wouldn't expect huge differences. If you happen to enjoy whatever it is that you have, by all means continue to do so. Claiming to be an _Ubermensch_ is a step onto a slippery slope that will be difficult to properly substantiate,


 
  
 I think nobody claimed ubermenschly senses. Example: I have really great far sight. Nearly overtime I am the only person who can read a signboard far away. Just don't ask me to read anything close by, LOL. Not much of a superhuman but the auditory sense is one of the least researched, so I wouldn't be surprised to read some very new and interesting findings over the next few years.
  
  
 It's also a very well established fact that some people can hear better than others. Like people can taste differences better than others, see better than others, feel (haptic) better than others etc. Here is a very interesting Q&A with Thorsten Loesch from AMR/iFi :
  
  
  
*There is also some debate over the benefits of higher PCM sampling rates. Some claim, Monty Montgomery being one example (http://xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html), that 192kHz is actually a step down in sound quality from lower sample rates. What is your position on higher sample rates including 192kHz and DXD?*
 Well, Mr. Montgomery has a certain point, insofar that the human hearing has limitations. He may not be quite so accurate as to the actual limits of what we can hear and perceive. 
The human hearing mechanism is a marvel. It uses entirely digital “transducers” (hair cells) coupled with an incredibly non-linear acoustic system (the ear canal, diaphragm, attached bones sinews etc. It even amplifies tiny sounds using positive feedback, which if it goes off track is one of the causes of tinnitus. Sometimes the ear oscillates at such SPL’s that a person standing next to a sufferer can hear the ringing! And then the digital signal obtained is processed with what amounts to an analogue computer (the brain) with a substantial learned response to sound. 
 
image: http://cdn.audiostream.com/images/4314thorsten8.jpg





  
 
The human auditory system illustrated
If the human hearing was an (electro) mechanical sound recording and analysis system it would be considered as broken by design and completely useless – yet at the same time it endows us humans with the facilities for some exceptional feats of acoustic analysis (we casually call it “hearing”). In fact, we have so far not produced a viable mechanical hearing prosthesis that can be “jacked” into the nervous system, so we really do not understand the human auditory system sufficiently to replicate it mechanically.
Indeed, the human (and to a degree animal) hearing may serve equally well as argument for and against “intelligent design”. Usually nature evolves the simplest possible solution to a given problem. Extreme elaboration is extremely rare. So the extreme complexity and anti-simplicity of the human hearing could only been elaborated by an intelligent designer. Yet equally only an utter madman would design such a Rube Goldberg’ish contraption as the human hearing to equip a being with an acoustical sense, so it must have been the blind force of evolution. 
Leaving metaphysics aside, we have evidence for example for the perception of ultrasonic content in music in the research of Oohashi et al. Lee/Geddes, J.J. Johnston and many others continually push the boundaries of our knowledge what and how we hear. *Much of the cutting-edge research suggest that we both over-estimate and underestimate the human hearings discrimination in all domains and the commonly accepted limits be it in frequency or level are not particularly accurate. So much work still needs to be done before we can have confidence in asserting what can be heard and what cannot be heard.*
"So much work still needs to be done before we can have confidence in asserting what can be heard and what cannot be heard."
If we look strictly at the electrical signal, it is easy to see that higher sample rates and greater word-length improves the resemblance of the recorded electrical signal to the acoustic original. Coupled with suitable electronics and loudspeakers or headphones we can certainly claim that we can create a sound field that more closely resembles that present at the original acoustic event with higher sample rates and greater wordlength. 
Until we have a reliable working model of the human hearing system (which means that we no longer need amplifiers, speakers, headphones etc., but simply can “jack into the nervous system” instead) the smart money rides on maximising the resemblance to the original acoustic event and thus the sample rate and word length, especially as it is not that difficult to achieve any longer.

 Read more at http://www.audiostream.com/content/qa-thorsten-loesch-amrifi#kCmVUTwFrK0K4V8B.99
  
 Edit: highlighted two sentences in bold


----------



## Krutsch

A-a-a-h-h-h ... Yawn.
  
 In thread related news, my Modi 2 Uber should arrive by Thursday and I am pumped to try it out with my Mac Mini and the 2-channel system. It's replacing a Dragonfly that I want to put back into my laptop bag for work.
  
 We now return to our regularly scheduled programming: subjectivists vs. objectivists or biology for laymen.


----------



## chipwelder

baldr said:


> ...Neither is, for example, medicine.  If you give infected individuals an antibiotic, such and such a percentage will get better...


 







 http://journals.plos.org/plosmedicine/article?id=10.1371/journal.pmed.0020124


----------



## Chris J

byronb said:


> If only more people on this forum would heed this advice!




Here's where I crank up the irony:

Not a good idea.
If that happened I would start spending more time in Audiophile forums.......


----------



## Chris J

stand said:


> I don't believe it. As far as the two pulses, sometimes one perceives clicks as a result of envelopes and not the underlying tones. Human Echoic Memory limitations are an established scientific fact. We can't accurately compare audio, in detail, beyond a few seconds difference. One can characterize but not differentiate accurately.




Edit:
You and I must agree to disagree.


----------



## StanD

*How much better can it really get?*
 A product comes out and everyone sings praises as to how much better it is than anything else before. And so, many enthusiasts proclaim, "I gotta have one." Eventually things calm down and everyone finds something else to get excited about.
 A year later the same company comes out with a "newer better version." Once again excitement boils over and everyone's gotta get one of these. Eventually things calm down and everyone finds something else to get excited about.
 The next year, the same scenario plays out yet once again.
 Yep, you guessed it, same story. Year after year the same story plays out, again and again. Eventually we as humans will need to be upgraded to tell the difference, or convince ourselves that we are experiencing something.
 There was a time in the distant past when Class B SS Amps inflicted upon us crossover distortion and high levels of IMD. There was a time when tube amps had crappy output transformers and very noisey designs. We had cheap turntables with ceramic cartridges. Fast forward to today, wow things are pretty darned good. Technology has improved by leaps and bounds, however, we are still human beings. Is it possible that year after year audio products can continue to improve with such noticable differences, *with no end in sight*. I don't think so. Think about it.
  
 If you have a Modi or Magni, please continue to enjoy them.


----------



## bikerboy94

krutsch said:


> A-a-a-h-h-h ... Yawn.
> 
> In thread related news, my Modi 2 Uber should arrive by Thursday and I am pumped to try it out with my Mac Mini and the 2-channel system. It's replacing a Dragonfly that I want to put back into my laptop bag for work.
> 
> We now return to our regularly scheduled programming: subjectivists vs. objectivists or biology for laymen.


 

 Good one. Enjoy your new Schiit.


----------



## Koolpep

stand said:


> *How much better can it really get?*
> A product comes out and everyone sings praises as to how much better it is than anything else before. And so, many enthusiasts proclaim, "I gotta have one." Eventually things calm down and everyone finds something else to get excited about.
> A year later the same company comes out with a "newer better version." Once again excitement boils over and everyone's gotta get one of these. Eventually things calm down and everyone finds something else to get excited about.
> The next year, the same scenario plays out yet once again.
> ...


 

 Yes, enough is enough. Technological progress be damned. Why improve things? The old ones worked just great. 
  
 On Schiit related stuff, I liked the Modi2Uber better than the Modi I had, so I sold the Modi. Not sure if it sounded better, but the versatility was greatly enhanced thanks to the optical/coax inputs.
  




  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## derbigpr

argo duck said:


> Scientific 'facts' in isolation are meaningless. It is models and theories that give them meaning, which varies from model to model and scenario to scenario.
> 
> I grant the 'fact' about human echoic memory, but within what model of listening does it imply we can't reliably hear differences? And what kind of model might suggest that we might reliably detect differences, assuming anecdotal 'evidence' is allowed credibility _just for argument's sake_?
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Your questions are not a blind alley, they're simply questions that lead me to believe you have to grab a neurophysiology book and you'll get the answers, because at this point you're walking in circles trying to understand something extremely complex without understanding the basics. It's like trying to understand differential equations without knowing how to count to 10 and add or subtract. You're oversimplifying the human hearing,  we don't just hear "sound" as a general phenomenon. There are various parts of the auditory cortex that deal with various types and parts of sound, speech being one of them. Yes, there is literally an area which ONLY handles words that you hear , and is only active when you hear words, because it's only activated when the previous parts of the path filter the words out and send it into that part. If you damage that part, you can't understand speech anymore. You can hear the words, but you don't understand what they mean.  Our hearing is not highly reliable, it's in fact completely opposite to that when it comes to subjective impressions, especially something as subjective as "sound quality".  Words are not subjective to our brains, so you can't compare that to an actual sound of the word. Meaning of the word and sound of the word are handled by completely different areas of the brain. Again, this is all really difficult to explain without going into detail that require medical knowledge, when I've studied about hearing in med school, there was a section about 50 pages long in our physiology book, but very, very densely written and only the most important parts of it, sort of like a summary, and some parts were really difficult to wrap your head around, especially when we know how it works from observational point of view, but don't understand the exact mechanism. On top of that, each part had plenty of references to other books, which means there are literally thousands of pages of books and scientific papers written on this topic. All you need is time to read it.


----------



## derbigpr

stand said:


> *How much better can it really get?*
> A product comes out and everyone sings praises as to how much better it is than anything else before. And so, many enthusiasts proclaim, "I gotta have one." Eventually things calm down and everyone finds something else to get excited about.
> A year later the same company comes out with a "newer better version." Once again excitement boils over and everyone's gotta get one of these. Eventually things calm down and everyone finds something else to get excited about.
> The next year, the same scenario plays out yet once again.
> ...


 
  
  
  
 We're pretty much at a point where big improvements when it comes to DAC's are no longer possible.  Soon, in a few years, cheap 100 dollar DAC's will offer the same quality as DAC's that cost thousands of dollars today, in fact, we're close to that today, but those high end manufacturers won't tell you that, I mean, who will pay for their ultra expensive DAC's then? The differences between best and entry level nowadays is not as big as people assume when it comes to digital sources. We're talking about fine changes and really small improvements.
  
 DAC's have pretty much hit the ceiling, the future won't bring much in terms of their evolution. The future of headphone audio is in adaptation of headphones to each and every individual, as well as lots of digital sound processing that will create an illusion of really listening to real sounds, not something coming out of a small speaker next to your ear. Sort of "surround sound", but done properly, something that will sound absolutely 100% real.  It's pretty much very similar to video technology. We've pretty much hit the ceiling when it comes to TV's and monitor's, from a technical point of view. Pixels are small enough, colors are ultra-precise, contrasts are infinite, refresh rates are more than good enough, etc. The direction we will go now is 3D, mainly virtual reality, applying that technical ability that we have in order to not watch a flat screen that kind of looks like a window into a different reality anymore, but instead to wear glasses our heads that will really make us see and be in that different reality, or at least make it feel 100% real. Sound will go in exactly the same direction. Stereo will die out, fixed sound recordings will die out,  3D sound recordings will be possible, I mean 3D in the sense that we will be able to move, at our will, through the virtual sound stage. In 50 years we'll be  able to simulate every single sensation, including the sensation of movement while being still. That will lead to incredible evolution in sound and listening to music, imagine being able to move on a virtual stage where musicians play music, and it looks and sounds exactly as if you were really there.


----------



## Byronb

chris j said:


> Here's where I crank up the irony:
> 
> Not a good idea.
> If that happened I would start spending more time in Audiophile forums.......


 
 Excellent job of finding the silver lining!! I salute your efforts...


----------



## Argo Duck

Likely true. My field is social dynamical research, but I did graduate level cognitive science with specific focus on how we hear sounds _as speech_ and how we 'remember'. This was some 16 years ago however and not my specialty. I use cognitive measurement in some of my experiments. That's the limit.

My point though is that science _is_ complex. Application of scientific 'fact' without understanding its context and especially its literature - the history of theory-building and hypothesis testing behind it - is meaningless. Yet I see science frequently misused in this way to substantiate untested conclusions. Deduction is not the end in science; it is the path to the next experimental test.

Enuff said. I had hoped to provoke a little thought about how science is actually done. It starts with questioning. Never mind; nothing to see here, move on 



derbigpr said:


> *
> Your questions are not a blind alley, they're simply questions that lead me to believe you have to grab a neurophysiology book and you'll get the answers, because at this point you're walking in circles trying to understand something extremely complex without understanding the basics*.


----------



## Chris J

stand said:


> *How much better can it really get?*
> 
> A product comes out and everyone sings praises as to how much better it is than anything else before. And so, many enthusiasts proclaim, "I gotta have one." Eventually things calm down and everyone finds something else to get excited about.
> 
> ...




Here is the ultimate goal:
Your sound system does not sound like a collection of transistors and speakers, it is indistinguishable from the real thing.



derbigpr said:


> Your questions are not a blind alley, they're simply questions that lead me to believe you have to grab a neurophysiology book and you'll get the answers, because at this point you're walking in circles trying to understand something extremely complex without understanding the basics. It's like trying to understand differential equations without knowing how to count to 10 and add or subtract. You're oversimplifying the human hearing,  we don't just hear "sound" as a general phenomenon. There are various parts of the auditory cortex that deal with various types and parts of sound, speech being one of them. Yes, there is literally an area which ONLY handles words that you hear , and is only active when you hear words, because it's only activated when the previous parts of the path filter the words out and send it into that part. If you damage that part, you can't understand speech anymore. You can hear the words, but you don't understand what they mean.  Our hearing is not highly reliable, it's in fact completely opposite to that when it comes to subjective impressions, especially something as subjective as "sound quality".  Words are not subjective to our brains, so you can't compare that to an actual sound of the word. Meaning of the word and sound of the word are handled by completely different areas of the brain. Again, this is all really difficult to explain without going into detail that require medical knowledge, when I've studied about hearing in med school, there was a section about 50 pages long in our physiology book, but very, very densely written and only the most important parts of it, sort of like a summary, and some parts were really difficult to wrap your head around, especially when we know how it works from observational point of view, but don't understand the exact mechanism. On top of that, each part had plenty of references to other books, which means there are literally thousands of pages of books and scientific papers written on this topic. All you need is time to read it.




Never underestimate The Ducks understanding of human perception! 



derbigpr said:


> We're pretty much at a point where big improvements when it comes to DAC's are no longer possible.  Soon, in a few years, cheap 100 dollar DAC's will offer the same quality as DAC's that cost thousands of dollars today, in fact, we're close to that today, but those high end manufacturers won't tell you that, I mean, who will pay for their ultra expensive DAC's then? The differences between best and entry level nowadays is not as big as people assume when it comes to digital sources. We're talking about fine changes and really small improvements.
> 
> DAC's have pretty much hit the ceiling, the future won't bring much in terms of their evolution. The future of headphone audio is in adaptation of headphones to each and every individual, as well as lots of digital sound processing that will create an illusion of really listening to real sounds, not something coming out of a small speaker next to your ear. Sort of "surround sound", but done properly, something that will sound absolutely 100% real.  It's pretty much very similar to video technology. We've pretty much hit the ceiling when it comes to TV's and monitor's, from a technical point of view. Pixels are small enough, colors are ultra-precise, contrasts are infinite, refresh rates are more than good enough, etc. The direction we will go now is 3D, mainly virtual reality, applying that technical ability that we have in order to not watch a flat screen that kind of looks like a window into a different reality anymore, but instead to wear glasses our heads that will really make us see and be in that different reality, or at least make it feel 100% real. Sound will go in exactly the same direction. Stereo will die out, fixed sound recordings will die out,  3D sound recordings will be possible, I mean 3D in the sense that we will be able to move, at our will, through the virtual sound stage. In 50 years we'll be  able to simulate every single sensation, including the sensation of movement while being still. That will lead to incredible evolution in sound and listening to music, imagine being able to move on a virtual stage where musicians play music, and it looks and sounds exactly as if you were really there.




Realism, my friends, realism.
Everything else is just a trivial sideshow.
When was the last time you listened to your headphones and said, "that sounds like the real thing"?



byronb said:


> Excellent job of finding the silver lining!! I salute your efforts...





Hey, thanks man!


----------



## StanD

@Chris J I thought I laid out a simple logical concept, we have limits so electronic audio products cannot get markedly better all the time, especially when existing good products have already exceeded our perceptive abilities. Your answer was more like a dismissive hand wave, tell me something that is trully meaningful that addresses my statement.


----------



## Argo Duck

^ 

I don't think Chris J was being dismissive at all. As an EE, I think he is quite serious about what he stated as 'the ultimate test'. Not to be fanciful but has a parallel perhaps with the Turing test.


----------



## Chris J

stand said:


> @Chris J
> I thought I laid out a simple logical concept, we have limits so electronic audio products cannot get markedly better all the time, especially when existing good products have already exceeded our perceptive abilities. Your answer was more like a dismissive hand wave, tell me something that is trully meaningful that addresses my statement.




Well it wasn't meant to be!
Sorry, plain prose can read different than the tone added by a face to face conversation.

But Andre is correct, my true intention was: does that hi-Fi system over in the corner pass The Turing Test?
I suspect we tend to forget this in these conversations, but I'm not a mind reader so I can't get into everyone's head.

Why do my Classical recordings sound unsatisfying?
Because they don't sound like the real thing.
OTOH, the local symphony sometimes sounds rather unsatisfying because my Rach Sym #2 was not conducted by Previn.

ya can't win, can ya?  

The Turing Test Argument.....maybe it's really the transducers that hold us back....that seems to be the conventional logic.

Or maybe I'm just a contrarian!

Or maybe the test that shall not be named is the wrong test.


----------



## bikerboy94

Schiit Magni/Modi 2 ( Uber ) Thread Come on guys lets get back on topic. This has been going on for 3 pages.


----------



## Chris J

bikerboy94 said:


> Schiit Magni/Modi 2 ( Uber ) Thread
> 
> Come on guys lets get back on topic. This has been going on for 3 pages.




Very true.
This going in cricles....I'l shut up now.
Enjoy your Magni + Modi!


----------



## StanD

chris j said:


> Well it wasn't meant to be!
> Sorry, plain prose can read different than the tone added by a face to face conversation.
> 
> But Andre is correct, my true intention was: does that hi-Fi system over in the corner pass The Turing Test?
> ...


 
 Well, amps aren't getting much better, to sort of get back on topic -> get a Magni 2 Uber.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm done for now.


----------



## Krutsch

Any-Hooo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Received my Modi 2 Uber today. Connected it to my Mac Mini (2009), using Roon for playback, thru a Wyrd and into my 2-channel speaker system (NAD C 375 BEE integrated amp, into a high-pass filter and then into Miller & Kreisel powered sub and 4 ohm bookshelf speakers). I listen with a near-field speaker arrangement.
  
 My initial impression: very neutral, which is a good thing. More so, I think, than any DAC I have. My Rega, Arcam, NuForce, DragonFly, NAD MDC and NAD D 1050 DACs are all colored in different ways, speaking anecdotally - some more than others.
  
 I was impressed with how, well, "un-colored" this DAC seems to be. No accentuated bass, treble or mids - again, speaking anecdotally. But I have learned to trust my initial impressions, relative to my other gear, when I move things around (and I do move things around, a lot).
  
 I also appreciate the analog output stage - good power levels (greater than 2V Rms?); my system was plenty loud from the Modi 2 Uber analog out and sounded clean.
  
 Handled switching sample rates with Roon across Redbook all the way to 192/24, instantly, without a click, tick or pop.
  
 Best $149.00 I've ever spent on audio gear, to be sure.


----------



## DCofficehack

Ok, so DT 880 600 Ohms are now in-bound, and I need to pull the trigger on an amp.
  
 Please tell me whether or not I'll regret not spending the extra $50 for the Margni 2 Uber over the regular Magni 2?
  
 FYI, I'll be running my music straight off a MacBook Pro, no DAC. I don't own active speakers and don't intend to buy any, or at least I don't foresee doing it any time. Word is that the Uber has more power...should I care?


----------



## bgentry

dcofficehack said:


> Please tell me whether or not I'll regret not spending the extra $50 for the Margni 2 Uber over the regular Magni 2?
> 
> FYI, I'll be running my music straight off a MacBook Pro, no DAC.




I can't comment on Magni2U versus M2. But I'll say this: The internal MBP sound card versus the Modi 2 (not Modi 2U) was a rather large difference for me. I don't want to go back to the MBP's output ever. The Modi 2 is much better. Maybe put that $50 towards the Modi 2 instead.



> I don't own active speakers and don't intend to buy any, or at least I don't foresee doing it any time. Word is that the Uber has more power...should I care?




No, you shouldn't care about the power. On paper the power difference is too small to make an audible difference. Now the rest of the circuitry? That's up for debate as to whether it sounds different or "better". I haven't heard the Magni2U so I can't comment. It's supposed to have more than just "more power" according to the literature. 

Brian.


----------



## DCofficehack

^^^ That's the first time anyone's clearly stated that the Mac DAC (on the 2013-215 models) doesn't cut it, or that the Modi would make a significant difference.


----------



## Koolpep

bgentry said:


> I can't comment on Magni2U versus M2. But I'll say this: The internal MBP sound card versus the Modi 2 (not Modi 2U) was a rather large difference for me. I don't want to go back to the MBP's output ever. The Modi 2 is much better. Maybe put that $50 towards the Modi 2 instead.
> No, you shouldn't care about the power. On paper the power difference is too small to make an audible difference. Now the rest of the circuitry? That's up for debate as to whether it sounds different or "better". I haven't heard the Magni2U so I can't comment. It's supposed to have more than just "more power" according to the literature.
> 
> Brian.




Good advice. For now. But thinking about the future you should get the more powerful m2u this won't be your last headphone LOL *evilgrin*

The dac is certainly a must as the next upgrade. I started with the Asgard and a MBP the addition of the Asgard blew me away with my then HD598.


----------



## bgentry

dcofficehack said:


> ^^^ That's the first time anyone's clearly stated that the Mac DAC (on the 2013-215 models) doesn't cut it, or that the Modi would make a significant difference.




For the record my Mac, which I'm basing this comparison on, is a late 2011 model.

The Mac's built in line output sounded "good". No obvious flaws or noises or anything that made me think anything was wrong. But the difference when I plugged in the Modi 2 was considerable. The clarity improved markedly. Especially in the high frequencies. Not *more* highs. More clear highs.

Brian.


----------



## DCofficehack

bgentry said:


> For the record my Mac, which I'm basing this comparison on, is a late 2011 model.
> 
> The Mac's built in line output sounded "good". No obvious flaws or noises or anything that made me think anything was wrong. But the difference when I plugged in the Modi 2 was considerable. The clarity improved markedly. Especially in the high frequencies. Not *more* highs. More clear highs.
> 
> Brian.


 
 I've read that the model year for the Mac makes a difference. It's the 2013 and later models with the really good DACs, But I'm not sure. I'd be delighted to hear other opinions. Either way, I'm going to hold off on the DAC. Phones + amp = my current budget limit.


----------



## bikerboy94

dcofficehack said:


> Ok, so DT 880 600 Ohms are now in-bound, and I need to pull the trigger on an amp.
> 
> Please tell me whether or not I'll regret not spending the extra $50 for the Margni 2 Uber over the regular Magni 2?
> 
> FYI, I'll be running my music straight off a MacBook Pro, no DAC. I don't own active speakers and don't intend to buy any, or at least I don't foresee doing it any time. Word is that the Uber has more power...should I care?


 

 IMO better specs nicer case and better volume control worth $50 iet alone speaker connection.


----------



## DCofficehack

Pulled the trigger on the uber. $50 really isn't all that much in the scheme of things...damn this hobby. And it's only just begun.


----------



## bikerboy94

dcofficehack said:


> Pulled the trigger on the uber. $50 really isn't all that much in the scheme of things...damn this hobby. And it's only just begun.


 

 Won't be long before your selling blood.


----------



## StanD

dcofficehack said:


> Pulled the trigger on the uber. $50 really isn't all that much in the scheme of things...damn this hobby. And it's only just begun.


 
 You're right in the scheme of things the 50 bucks are just peanuts. Some chumps will drop much more on just a power cord, now that's a waste.
 You're gonna like it.


----------



## Krutsch

stand said:


> You're right in the scheme of things the *50 bucks* are just peanuts. Some *chumps will drop much more on just a power cord,* now that's a waste.
> You're gonna like it.


 
  
 I've dropped 5x that on a vacuum tube.


----------



## Koolpep

dcofficehack said:


> Pulled the trigger on the uber. $50 really isn't all that much in the scheme of things...damn this hobby. And it's only just begun.




You will love it, am sure.


----------



## cyclops214

dcofficehack said:


> Ok, so DT 880 600 Ohms are now in-bound, and I need to pull the trigger on an amp.
> 
> Please tell me whether or not I'll regret not spending the extra $50 for the Margni 2 Uber over the regular Magni 2?
> 
> FYI, I'll be running my music straight off a MacBook Pro, no DAC. I don't own active speakers and don't intend to buy any, or at least I don't foresee doing it any time. Word is that the Uber has more power...should I care?


 
 The non-Uber is only 300 Ohms your headphones are 600 so I say by the Uber so you can Drive your headphones properly.


----------



## DjBobby

cyclops214 said:


> The non-Uber is only 300 Ohms your headphones are 600 so I say by the Uber so you can Drive your headphones properly.


 

 Where did you get that non-ubers are only up to 300 Ohms?
 In the specs it says: Magni2 - 600 ohms: 130mW RMS per channel / Magni2Uber - 600 ohms: 160mW RMS per channel. Both up there, with 30mW difference.


----------



## StanD

krutsch said:


> I've dropped 5x that on a vacuum tube.


 
 That's supply and demand, complicated by what the market will bear. I hope it met with your satisfaction.


----------



## cyclops214

djbobby said:


> Where did you get that non-ubers are only up to 300 Ohms?
> In the specs it says: Magni2 - 600 ohms: 130mW RMS per channel / Magni2Uber - 600 ohms: 160mW RMS per channel. Both up there, with 30mW difference.


 
 I thought it was only 300 I could've swore I read it a while back but maybe I was wrong.


----------



## DCofficehack

So check this out: I asked Schiit about the 300/600 issue described above. "Nick" at Schiit said that the regular Magni 2 should be just fine with the 600 ohm cans and said he really only recommends the Uber if I'm keen on the pre-amping business. So then he changed my order to the non-Uber.
  
 I'm damn impressed by any business that says, "no, you don't need the more expensive thing, get the cheaper one."


----------



## ChesterYonany

dcofficehack said:


> I'm damn impressed by any business that says, "no, you don't need the more expensive thing, get the cheaper one."


 
  
 yea, i really like theire approach.
  
 they dont do sales either, not even on MASSDROP.


----------



## StanD

chesteryonany said:


> yea, i really like theire approach.
> 
> they dont do sales either, not even on MASSDROP.


 
 The prices on the Magni/Modi line are pretty low for what they are, I wouldn't want to cut their margins any lower as to cause them any pain.


----------



## DCofficehack

stand said:


> The prices on the Magni/Modi line are pretty low for what they are, I wouldn't want to cut their margins any lower as to cause them any pain.


 
 Price seems pretty good to me.


----------



## ChesterYonany

i meant that they dont do sales because of their approach.
  
 this is from the website:


----------



## Koolpep

dcofficehack said:


> So check this out: I asked Schiit about the 300/600 issue described above. "Nick" at Schiit said that the regular Magni 2 should be just fine with the 600 ohm cans and said he really only recommends the Uber if I'm keen on the pre-amping business. So then he changed my order to the non-Uber.
> 
> I'm damn impressed by any business that says, "no, you don't need the more expensive thing, get the cheaper one."




Well, it COULD be that the profit margin of the Magni2 is higher than the Magni2Uber, hence recommending the M2 makes financial sense for them. Though I doubt that. But just recommending a cheaper option doesn't mean this decision is not driven by financial reasons. 

Again, not stating that this is the case, as I believe in Schiits integrity.


----------



## Krutsch

stand said:


> That's supply and demand, complicated by what the market will bear.* I hope it met with your satisfaction.*


 
  
 How could I say otherwise after spending all that money


----------



## StanD

krutsch said:


> How could I say otherwise after spending all that money


 
 Imagine buying a $3K DAC and being dissapointed. Ouch, "Should'a bought a Modi2 Uber."


----------



## Haeleus

Quick confirmation: because of the 10-second startup delay that means I can just leave my headphones plugged into the magni 2 without risk, correct?


----------



## StanD

haeleus said:


> Quick confirmation: because of the 10-second startup delay that means I can just leave my headphones plugged into the magni 2 without risk, correct?


 
 Yes, you are good to go, as long as no-one turned up the volume all the way when you weren't looking.


----------



## Haeleus

stand said:


> Yes, you are good to go, as long as no-one turned up the volume all the way when you weren't looking.


 
 Nah I always check the volume is at 0 before turning on the Magni, though I have once or twice turned the dial to max on silent just to check there is no static noise.
  
 Funny, I have used 2 separate pairs of HD 650s and I am constantly paranoid the right-side can is clearer though I have always had this bias with several phones and I am pretty sure this is also due to stereo instrumental sound from most songs.


----------



## StanD

haeleus said:


> Nah I always check the volume is at 0 before turning on the Magni, though I have once or twice turned the dial to max on silent just to check there is no static noise.
> 
> Funny, I have used 2 separate pairs of HD 650s and I am constantly paranoid the right-side can is clearer though I have always had this bias with several phones and I am pretty sure this is also due to stereo instrumental sound from most songs.


 
 You could try swapping channels by plugging the wires into the opposite ear cups and then put on the headhones reversed. If the clarity moved to the other earcup, then you have something to figure out. Besides paranoia it could be your amp/electronics or hearing.


----------



## Koolpep

haeleus said:


> Nah I always check the volume is at 0 before turning on the Magni, though I have once or twice turned the dial to max on silent just to check there is no static noise.
> 
> Funny, I have used 2 separate pairs of HD 650s and I am constantly paranoid the right-side can is clearer though I have always had this bias with several phones and I am pretty sure this is also due to stereo instrumental sound from most songs.


 

 Try an online hearing test that does a sweeping sine wave sound, I had the same issue with some of any headphones. Until I found out that one of my ears has a slight dip in frequency hearing. Which explained the "imbalance".  Sometimes you also might have a small cold or blocked ear and you don't realize.
  
 So check your ears and reverse the headphones etc. to eliminate that first.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## riverlethe

Check to make sure the driver didn't pop out. This can happen with impact to the HD600/HD650, but it's pretty easy to take off the grill and push it back in.


----------



## DCofficehack

For the record, the regular, non-uber Magni 2 handles the 600 Ohms DT880 well.


----------



## ChesterYonany

dcofficehack said:


> For the record, the regular, non-uber Magni 2 handles the 600 Ohms DT880 well.


 
  
 HIGH gain required for that right?


----------



## Kopftelefon

chesteryonany said:


> HIGH gain required for that right?


 
 quite possibly yes.


----------



## DCofficehack

chesteryonany said:


> HIGH gain required for that right?




I've been using high gain, which is what the instructions that came with the Magni recommends. I haven't tried the low gain.


----------



## DanBKLYN

Hi all, 
  
 I need your advice.  My current setup includes the Uber Modi 2, Magni 2, and the Sennheiser HD 650, along with AudioQuest carbon USB cable to connect the DAC to the computer.  I use this setup to listen to music from the computer while at work.  Now I would like to upgrade my HD 650 cable to the Silver Dragon V3 from Moon Audio.  Do you think this cable would make a different with this setup?  It would be wonderful to hear from those who have this or similar setup.  
  
 Thanks,
  
 Dan


----------



## StanD

danbklyn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need your advice.  My current setup includes the Uber Modi 2, Magni 2, and the Sennheiser HD 650, along with AudioQuest carbon USB cable to connect the DAC to the computer.  I use this setup to listen to music from the computer while at work.  Now I would like to upgrade my HD 650 cable to the Silver Dragon V3 from Moon Audio.  Do you think this cable would make a different with this setup?  It would be wonderful to hear from those who have this or similar setup.
> 
> ...


 
 IMO, save your money for other things that will actually benefit you. Silver or copper will sound the same, esecially with a headphone of a high impedance such as the HD650. Any small variation in cable resistance pales in comparison to the 300 Ohm impedance of the HD650.


----------



## bikerboy94

stand said:


> IMO, save your money for other things that will actually benefit you. Silver or copper will sound the same, esecially with a headphone of a high impedance such as the HD650. Any small variation in cable resistance pales in comparison to the 300 Ohm impedance of the HD650.


 
  +1


----------



## scottcriswell

I got my Magni/Modi2 Uber combo on Tuesday and I'm really diggin it!  I have them paired up with a pair of HD 700s and I'm pretty happy with my first jump into quality audio!


----------



## ChesterYonany

i got my schiit sctack today.
  
 i tried to install the driver but it keeps telling me to connect the device.
 anyone knows how to install it?
  
 does it matter is the slider is on E or S?
 i understand that E is for "Expert" and used when driver installed, but if i cant install it, is there a difference?


----------



## scottcriswell

If you haven't, try switching the slider to E when installing.  If it doesn't work on E, try installing with it on S.  Expert mode allows for 192 kHz, while Simple mode allows for 24/96


----------



## Jason Stoddard

scottcriswell said:


> If you haven't, try switching the slider to E when installing.  If it doesn't work on E, try installing with it on S.  Expert mode allows for 192 kHz, while Simple mode allows for 24/96


 

 Unplug the USB cable to the DAC. Slide to E. Reinsert the USB cable. Install drivers.
  
 From the manual:
  
*3 *If you’d like to play 24/192 content, unplug the USB cable and switch Modi 2 into Expert Mode. You’ll have to install drivers on Windows. They’re available at schiit.com/drivers.


----------



## ChesterYonany

jason stoddard said:


> Unplug the USB cable to the DAC. Slide to E. Reinsert the USB cable. Install drivers.
> 
> From the manual:
> 
> *3 *If you’d like to play 24/192 content, unplug the USB cable and switch Modi 2 into Expert Mode. You’ll have to install drivers on Windows. They’re available at schiit.com/drivers.


 
  
 i tried that before my post, didnt work.
 but ofcourse after im posting about it- it works.
  
 thanks!


----------



## Anthony Lo

Hi All,
  
 Although I am just bought Apogee Groove for HIFIMAN HE400, but  these combo are very tempting to me !!! Do I give it a try ?


----------



## ChesterYonany

do you guys just leave the magni ON over the night?
 its getting hot and its fine during the day because im using it, but leaving it on over the night can damage it?
 can it work 24\7 even if its hot?


----------



## StanD

anthony lo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Although I am just bought Apogee Groove for HIFIMAN HE400, but  these combo are very tempting to me !!! Do I give it a try ?


 
 Sure, go for it. I've used it to drive an HE-500, works great and compares well to my more upscale stuff.


----------



## Anthony Lo

Quick question again, these combo can go with audioengine 5+ speakers? any people have any comment ?
  
 Best


----------



## scottcriswell

The Magni 2 Uber has preamp outputs so yes, you can use it with powered speakers.


----------



## Anthony Lo

"But how is the result? Looking for reviews about it ? THX!"


----------



## scottcriswell

I actually haven't plugged my Soundsticks into it yet, currently have them away from my desk.


----------



## rck1984

Recieved my Schiit Magni 2 today.

My god, what a difference compared to the AMP on my Essence STX. Been doing some "homework" and the DAC on the STX seems to be better than the DAC on the Modi, so sticking to the STX DAC for now. But again, what a difference in sound quality, my HD600's really come to life now. I liked them already before but they're amazing right now,

This Schiit is worth every penny!


----------



## ChesterYonany

rck1984 said:


> Recieved my Schiit Magni 2 today.
> 
> My god, what a difference compared to the AMP on my Essence STX. Been doing some "homework" and* the DAC on the STX seems to be better than the DAC on the Modi*, so sticking to the STX DAC for now. But again, what a difference in sound quality, my HD600's really come to life now. I liked them already before but they're amazing right now,
> 
> This Schiit is worth every penny!


 
  
 really?
 i think i saw a comparison between the modi, ODAC and the STX and the guy couldnt tell the difference.
  
 are you using LOW gain with the HD600?


----------



## rck1984

chesteryonany said:


> really?
> i think i saw a comparison between the modi, ODAC and the STX and the guy couldnt tell the difference.
> 
> are you using LOW gain with the HD600?


 
  
 Still fiddling around with it, its currently on High gain.
  
 I don't know about that comparison but i have been reading on the net that the STX DAC is actually quite good, the DAC used in the Modi seems inferior on paper. I do know however that its not just the DAC chip that makes good/bad sound-quality, other components used definitely make it or break it as well. I have read several reviews/comments that it's not worth it going from the DAC on the STX to a Modi. I have even read that the DAC on the STX is better.


----------



## Anthony Lo

Hi All,
  
 I am just bought these combo from online, looking forward to drive my HE-400 !!!


----------



## petetheroadie

Can I ask what you guys use as a source for the magni modi combo? Toying with the idea of getting these and putting them beside a comfy chair then buying a stand that I can use as a dock for my phone. Will use them with my beyer dt880 pro's. Are you guys using DAPs or just running a USB cable from your computer?


----------



## Mr Rick

petetheroadie said:


> Can I ask what you guys use as a source for the magni modi combo? Toying with the idea of getting these and putting them beside a comfy chair then buying a stand that I can use as a dock for my phone. Will use them with my beyer dt880 pro's. Are you guys using DAPs or just running a USB cable from your computer?


 
 Of course you can do it any way your prefer. I'm running USB from my computer to the Modi, and a CD player, through a Schiit SYS into my Magni .


----------



## Krutsch

petetheroadie said:


> Can I ask what you guys use as a source for the magni modi combo? Toying with the idea of getting these and putting them beside a comfy chair then buying a stand that I can use as a dock for my phone. Will use them with my beyer dt880 pro's. Are you guys using DAPs or just running a USB cable from your computer?


 

 For me: a Mac Mini into a Schiit Wyrd via USB and then USB into the Modi 2U, with analog out into my 2-channel integrated amp + speakers.
  
 A fantastic budget DAC, IMO.


----------



## bikerboy94

petetheroadie said:


> Can I ask what you guys use as a source for the magni modi combo? Toying with the idea of getting these and putting them beside a comfy chair then buying a stand that I can use as a dock for my phone. Will use them with my beyer dt880 pro's. Are you guys using DAPs or just running a USB cable from your computer?


 

 Both. Fiio X3 with coax and laptop usb.


----------



## mysticstryk

Is it ok to flip the low/high gain switch on the back of the Magni 2 Uber while listening to music or turning the amp off?


----------



## Kopftelefon

mysticstryk said:


> Is it ok to flip the low/high gain switch on the back of the Magni 2 Uber while listening to music or turning the amp off?


 
 I did it multiple times while listening to music in order to try out some headphones with different gain settings.
 The amp is fully functional as of today.


----------



## mysticstryk

kopftelefon said:


> I did it multiple times while listening to music in order to try out some headphones with different gain settings.
> The amp is fully functional as of today.


 
  
 Ok, I was worried I would damage a circuit or something.


----------



## lazerbeam

Hi guys. Are there any Canadian buyers here who can share their actual experience importing into Canada? 

It seems straight forward to me....order direct factor in shipping charge, currency conversion and the est broker fee noted by Schiit and the HST. Can any Canadian buyers chime in and confirm if there are any other duties / taxes imposed by border?


----------



## Anthony Lo

Finally got the combos, but what a idiot am I !!! I forget to buy the RCA and usb cables...  >.<"" Need to wait again !!!


----------



## ChesterYonany

when i turn ON th magni, there is a "click" sound after a few seconds from the right driver. (the headphones are already on my head)
  
 is that normal?


----------



## bikerboy94

chesteryonany said:


> when i turn ON th magni, there is a "click" sound after a few seconds from the right driver. (the headphones are already on my head)
> 
> is that normal?


 

 Yes. Not sure about right driver alone but there is a click. I get it in both drivers. I believe its a delay so you don't get a power surge.


----------



## bikerboy94

anthony lo said:


> Finally got the combos, but what a idiot am I !!! I forget to buy the RCA and usb cables...  >.<"" Need to wait again !!!


 

 You can use any cables they don't have to be the ones Schiit sells on there site.


----------



## MarcelE

chesteryonany said:


> when i turn ON th magni, there is a "click" sound after a few seconds from the right driver. (the headphones are already on my head)
> 
> is that normal?


 
 I always turn on the Schiit first (in my case the Asgard 2) and then connect the headphones.
 Somehow thats common practice for me. What if something is blown when turning on the amp and you have your phones connected (thats mostly the reason I always connect it after turning on),


----------



## ChesterYonany

marcele said:


> I always turn on the Schiit first (in my case the Asgard 2) and then connect the headphones.
> Somehow thats common practice for me. What if something is blown when turning on the amp and you have your phones connected (thats mostly the reason I always connect it after turning on),


 
  
 well, if the magni wasnt so hot i would have just kept it ON :\


----------



## chuckwheat

Does anyone know how one could lubricate the magni 2 uber's potentiometer? i'd like mine too feel smoother for more fine adjustment.


----------



## San Raal

Hi fellow Schiit listeners!
  
 I have purchased a modi2 as part of my easy PC listening rig. The modi2 sits on S mode so uses standard drivers, has no external power requirements so was perfect for an easy and lazy listening solution. (My main rig has 6-7 switches to get into listening mode "on")
  
 Great little box, fantastic value. Using it with a Mapletree tube amp, Grado SR225 Cans, Chord indigo interconnect and Nordost USB cable. It is the cheapest part of the chain LOL. Only one "on" switch and that's not on the modi2. Its on when the PC is and that's most of the time!
  
 Works in games fine as well, works with Spotify, works with Foobar enough said. Im slightly deaf in one ear and need +12dB on right channel - it works with Windows volume controls for this
  
 Sorted!


----------



## dbkwall

I have been listening to Magni 2 uber + Modi 2 uber for a couple months and have really enjoyed the sound. I needed some extra cash and considered selling the set. To test their value to me I recently performed a blind test comparing the Magni/Modi to my Nexus 5 smartphone and had real difficulty discerning the two. I was comparing both sources using a set of Grado sr80e headphones. Am I missing something?


----------



## chuckwheat

dbkwall said:


> I have been listening to Magni 2 uber + Modi 2 uber for a couple months and have really enjoyed the sound. I needed some extra cash and considered selling the set. To test their value to me I recently performed a blind test comparing the Magni/Modi to my Nexus 5 smartphone and had real difficulty discerning the two. I was comparing both sources using a set of Grado sr80e headphones. Am I missing something?


 
 do you listen to cd quality music or higher? or compressed lossy formats?


----------



## dbkwall

I was testing with some norah jones, keb mo, and spoon flac files.


----------



## chuckwheat

dbkwall said:


> I was testing with some norah jones, keb mo, and spoon flac files.


 
 Odd. Comparing my bro's nexus 5 to my schiit stack, it's clear to me...


----------



## dbkwall

Sighted I definitely thought the Modi/Magni were better, but have your bro match loudness levels and try it blind. Then things get fuzzier.


----------



## reihead

I'm using the Fiio X5 as dac with my laptop and an E12, thinking of getting a schiit dac, magni2.

Straight to question:
Is the magni2 better than the X5 as a dac?


----------



## Anthony Lo

I can use my new combos finally,  when I plug it to my HIFIMAN HE-400, the sound is awful, very small... smaller than my Apogee Groove. It is totally out of my expectation and want to turn it back to Schitt immediately. Well, I try to give it more patience and read the manual.... haha actually I need switch it to Hi-Gain in the Magni 2 Uber. Wow after I switch it to the Hi-Gain, the world is totally difference. Between with Groove and Schitt combos, I think Schitt Combos more clearly when I listen Chet Baker. It is just my first impression about Schitt Combos.


----------



## ChesterYonany

anthony lo said:


> I can use my new combos finally,  when I plug it to my HIFIMAN HE-400, the sound is awful, very small... smaller than my Apogee Groove. It is totally out of my expectation and want to turn it back to Schitt immediately. Well, I try to give it more patience and read the manual.... haha actually I need switch it to Hi-Gain in the Magni 2 Uber. Wow after I switch it to the Hi-Gain, the world is totally difference. Between with Groove and Schitt combos, I think Schitt Combos more clearly when I listen Chet Baker. It is just my first impression about Schitt Combos.


 
 why HI gain?
 LOW gain doesnt give you enough volume?


----------



## Anthony Lo

Yes, Lo-Gain cannot drive my HE-400... Very small sound and bass.... Need to switch it to Hi-Gain. Also in the manual, they said " Select Hi or Lo gain, depending on your headphones. IEMs and earbud style hp will probably need LO gain. If you don't enough volume control range, use LO gain."


----------



## ChesterYonany

so on LO gain with the pot at max the 400 isnt loud enough?
 weird...
 my 400i is fine with the LO gain.
 both are 35 ohm.


----------



## MarcelE

anthony lo said:


> I can use my new combos finally,  when I plug it to my HIFIMAN HE-400, the sound is awful, very small... smaller than my Apogee Groove. It is totally out of my expectation and want to turn it back to Schitt immediately. Well, I try to give it more patience and read the manual.... haha actually I need switch it to Hi-Gain in the Magni 2 Uber. Wow after I switch it to the Hi-Gain, the world is totally difference. Between with Groove and Schitt combos, I think Schitt Combos more clearly when I listen Chet Baker. It is just my first impression about Schitt Combos.


 

 Ahh that is exactly what I experienced with my Asgard 2.
 I didn't have anything else to compare it with (only straight out of a laptop and tablet) so when I first
 connected my HE-400 it was okay. Sound was nice but I wasn't blown away.
 Thats until I switched it to high gain. And I'm not talking about the volume being louder or having
 more headroom to turn the knob etc. The sound comes alive, for me especially the mids come more
 to the front.
 I've asked it a few times what it is and how/why this is happening and most say that it should not
 change the sound, just louder. Well it really isn't the case, at least not with the HE-400.
 It's just wonderful.


----------



## Anthony Lo

chesteryonany said:


> so on LO gain with the pot at max the 400 isnt loud enough?
> weird...
> my 400i is fine with the LO gain.
> both are 35 ohm.


 



 I did max all volume to the amp and the PC volume, it just small ... Have you compare it to other amp ? I use Apogee Groove first and bought these combos second. So I can tell if I use the Lo-Gain that is really worse than Groove.


----------



## StanD

marcele said:


> I always turn on the Schiit first (in my case the Asgard 2) and then connect the headphones.
> Somehow thats common practice for me. What if something is blown when turning on the amp and you have your phones connected (thats mostly the reason I always connect it after turning on),


 
 Hmm, if one's amp was fried and had a huge DC level on its output, plugging in one's headphones afterward would have the same sad result. I don't even want to think of it.


----------



## bgentry

dbkwall said:


> Sighted I definitely thought the Modi/Magni were better, but have your bro match loudness levels and try it blind. Then things get fuzzier.




What player are you using with the Schiit Stack? Any player that goes through the windows system mixer is likely to impact sound quality. Bypassing the mixer with something that uses an alternate method, like WASAPI or ASIO will yield the best sound quality. Also, make sure your player is sending 44.1kHz as 44.1, and not upsampling or downsampling to a different sample rate.

I'm guessing you'll hear differences with a player that is set up like I've described.

Brian.


----------



## alexyu0

Hi! I'm also looking into buying a Schiit Magni 2 Uber and a Modi 2 but I'm not sure if I should get the Modi 2 or Modi 2 Uber. I probably would only use the USB input since I'm just connecting it to my computer but I was wondering how much of a difference the wall power on the Modi 2 Uber makes and if there is any other noticeable differences, other than the different inputs and sampling rates.
  
 Also if anyone has other recommendations for a reliable amp/DAC in a similar price range, that would be great too! I currently have the ATH M50s, Senn Momentum (Over ear), DT990 Premium 250 Ohm and Swan M10 2.1 speakers. Thanks!


----------



## bikerboy94

alexyu0 said:


> Hi! I'm also looking into buying a Schiit Magni 2 Uber and a Modi 2 but I'm not sure if I should get the Modi 2 or Modi 2 Uber. I probably would only use the USB input since I'm just connecting it to my computer but I was wondering how much of a difference the wall power on the Modi 2 Uber makes and if there is any other noticeable differences, other than the different inputs and sampling rates.
> 
> Also if anyone has other recommendations for a reliable amp/DAC in a similar price range, that would be great too! I currently have the ATH M50s, Senn Momentum (Over ear), DT990 Premium 250 Ohm and Swan M10 2.1 speakers. Thanks!


 

 I would go with the Uber. For $50 you get matching case and in the future you may use the other connections.


----------



## ChesterYonany

alexyu0 said:


> Hi! I'm also looking into buying a Schiit Magni 2 Uber and a Modi 2 but I'm not sure if I should get the Modi 2 or Modi 2 Uber. I probably would only use the USB input since I'm just connecting it to my computer but I was wondering how much of a difference the wall power on the Modi 2 Uber makes and if there is any other noticeable differences, other than the different inputs and *sampling rates*.
> 
> Also if anyone has other recommendations for a reliable amp/DAC in a similar price range, that would be great too! I currently have the ATH M50s, Senn Momentum (Over ear), DT990 Premium 250 Ohm and Swan M10 2.1 speakers. Thanks!


 
  
 ?
 Modi 2 can do 32\192


----------



## alexyu0

Oh yeah I just took a look at the specs again and it's the same. My bad!


----------



## Kwangsun

Hey guys,
  
 Massdrop has the O2/ODAC combo on sale right now and it's a really good deal. But I keep wondering if maybe I should just hold off on the Schiit Modi/Magni 2 Uber stack instead. I do like the aesthetics, but consider it a low priority overall. What I want to know is what gravitated you guys to purchase the Schiit. 
  
 For me right now it's the price, assuming that both stacks are equal. But if the Schiit stuff is better, I'd rather hold off.


----------



## Letmebefrank

kwangsun said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Massdrop has the O2/ODAC combo on sale right now and it's a really good deal. But I keep wondering if maybe I should just hold off on the Schiit Modi/Magni 2 Uber stack instead. I do like the aesthetics, but consider it a low priority overall. What I want to know is what gravitated you guys to purchase the Schiit.
> 
> For me right now it's the price, assuming that both stacks are equal. But if the Schiit stuff is better, I'd rather hold off.




What made me buy Schiit is that it's made in the USA by a small company with an owner who has a great hifi background. Also the reviews were great everywhere I looked.


----------



## RadishPower

Since the Magni 2 has low and hi gains, would it be suitable for IEM use? Also thoughts between Vali vs Magni?


----------



## bikerboy94

radishpower said:


> Since the Magni 2 has low and hi gains, would it be suitable for IEM use? Also thoughts between Vali vs Magni?


 

 Yes read description on Schiit site.


----------



## lazerbeam

I've heard vali isn't so good for iem's. But I understand Magni is great for iem too.

Has anyone in Toronto bought direct from Schiit and can elaborate on how much hidden taxes our border buddies tack on to the price? 

I'm decided I want schiit but if it's going to cost more than higher end options available locally I'm going to have to let my wallet make the decision.


----------



## huss12

I am in need of some help guys, if it is even possible!
  
 I changed my job and brought my Modi2U/Magni2 Schiit stack with me. As it turnes out, my work station is under some IT restrictions regarding software allowed to be installed on PC. So...I cannot install Windows drivers and I cannot use my Modi2U 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Is there a way to bypass the drivers or it wouldn't make any difference without them and I am only left to listen to my music through the amp?
  
 I would acctually really like to use the PC (as I have no WiFi for Spotify) and the dac (as the sound card is crap)!
  
  
 cheers guys


----------



## Anthony Lo

I think you better ask Schitt directly, and they are very helpful indeed. Just send the email to them!


----------



## lazerbeam

I have restricted computer access as well. You can ask Schiit but I think the answer is obvious. You'd need to get admin permissions to add the driver and device. 

Other option is to check if you have a digital output? 

If you have spotify premium you can download the music


----------



## lazerbeam

I'm pumped I ordered M&M. Will I have buyers remorse for not going with a bifrost and asgard?


----------



## Krutsch

lazerbeam said:


> I'm pumped I ordered M&M. Will I have buyers remorse for not going with a bifrost and asgard?


 
  
 Not if you listen to your favorite music at high volume


----------



## ChesterYonany

chesteryonany said:


> when i turn ON th magni, there is a "click" sound after a few seconds from the right driver. (the headphones are already on my head)
> 
> is that normal?


 
  
 so i turned ON the amp while the HP are disconnected and the MAGNI makes a click sound a few seconds after i flick the power button.
  
 is it happening to me only?


----------



## bikerboy94

chesteryonany said:


> so i turned ON the amp while the HP are disconnected and the MAGNI makes a click sound a few seconds after i flick the power button.
> 
> is it happening to me only?


 

 No it is part of the protection from power surges.


----------



## bikerboy94

lazerbeam said:


> I'm pumped I ordered M&M. Will I have buyers remorse for not going with a bifrost and asgard?


 

 I would say no and you saved some $$$$.


----------



## ChesterYonany

bikerboy94 said:


> No it is part of the protection from power surges.


 
 so its normal huh..
  
 what about leaving HP connected when turning ON the MAGNI?


----------



## bikerboy94

I leave mine in most of the time with volume turned all the way down.


----------



## Zenja

lazerbeam said:


> Hi guys. Are there any Canadian buyers here who can share their actual experience importing into Canada?
> 
> It seems straight forward to me....order direct factor in shipping charge, currency conversion and the est broker fee noted by Schiit and the HST. Can any Canadian buyers chime in and confirm if there are any other duties / taxes imposed by border?


 
 I got my Magni 2 today. It was the base $99 and I paid $31 for the faster FedEx shipping (forgot the name) to Saskatchewan. Upon arrival, I had to pay $16 for GST+PST and not sure what else.


----------



## mohdkhamsya

Has anyone tested the preamps on the uber? Do they introduce any form of distortion to the chain or are they transparent?


----------



## huss12

lazerbeam said:


> I have restricted computer access as well. You can ask Schiit but I think the answer is obvious. You'd need to get admin permissions to add the driver and device.
> 
> Other option is to check if you have a digital output?
> 
> If you have spotify premium you can download the music




No digital outputs as an only alternative to running the dac without drivers. 
Schiit support states Modi cannot be run in windows w/o drivers.

I'll have to infiltrate the IT and have someone install it.


----------



## ChesterYonany

huss12 said:


> No digital outputs as an only alternative to running the dac without drivers.
> *Schiit support states Modi cannot be run in windows w/o drivers*.
> 
> I'll have to infiltrate the IT and have someone install it.


 

 is it just for the UBER version?
 i have the MODI 2 and you can just plug it and enjoy. you will be limited to 24\96 though.


----------



## huss12

chesteryonany said:


> is it just for the UBER version?
> i have the MODI 2 and you can just plug it and enjoy. you will be limited to 24\96 though.


 
  
  
 i would say that is true.
  
 my work PC recognizes my Modi2U when I plug the USB in,  but as am not allowed to install the drivers it doesn't give the option to switch audio output to USB


----------



## liraop

mohdkhamsya said:


> Has anyone tested the preamps on the uber? Do they introduce any form of distortion to the chain or are they transparent?


 
  
 I think it's pretty transparent with detail. If you have a not-so-good speakers, you won't enjoy it.


----------



## mohdkhamsya

liraop said:


> I think it's pretty transparent with detail. If you have a not-so-good speakers, you won't enjoy it.




I have decent set of bookshelf speakers. They're active self powered speakers. Ive been running my speakers direct from line out and frankly, its cleaner than when I route them through the uber. I can definitely hear the difference. There's some added warmth and some reduction in sound stage. It's the same when I swap out RCA cables. I'm surprised no one has noticed this yet. Source is a Dx90 btw.


----------



## Anthony Lo

mohdkhamsya said:


> I have decent set of bookshelf speakers. They're active self powered speakers. Ive been running my speakers direct from line out and frankly, its cleaner than when I route them through the uber. I can definitely hear the difference. There's some added warmth and some reduction in sound stage. It's the same when I swap out RCA cables. I'm surprised no one has noticed this yet. Source is a Dx90 btw.


 
 It is interesting, I am intend to buy JBL LSR305. Also wonder is it ok with Magni 2 Uber.... but what is your DAC ? I also have Modi 2 Uber for DAC.


----------



## Pott

So, back in Luxembourg I had a Fiio E17 DAC/amp, going to ATH-M50s (rarely) and a pair of Adam A3Xs. It was very quiet, and very enjoyable.
  
 I gave my Adams away when I moved to the US and re-built my rig:
 Modi2 -> Magni2 Uber -> Rokit 5 G3s
  
 Unfortunately I started getting some weird and, worst, distracting, interference. White noise, and a very faint radio-like signal through the left speaker.
 I got a Wyrd but it seemed to just make it worse (hadn't noticed the radio noise pre-Wyrd).
  
 Turns out I had a power and sound cable running in parallel. DOH. So that's corrected...
  
 I am STILL hearing a slight hiss/white noise... And with headphones, I get some weird electronic noises in the right ear only. I can't seem to get rid of it. Funnily enough, plugging in a pair of Momentums didn't seem to produce the noise.
 It's VERY distracting. Added to this that American houses are built out of paper and I can't play music very loud, all I hear is the noise  Any ideas on how to improve the situation? I did make sure that no power and audio lines cross run in parallel.
  
 I'm worried it may be due to my power: I have 2 x outlets only, with multiplug. One's a furman with surge protector and has 1 x Rokit, 1 x lamp, Wyrd, LCD screen. The other has a multi-plug with Magni2 + 1 x Rokit. Only the PC doesn't share an outlet.
  
 I'd comment on sound quality, but:
 1) The Rokit are definitely a step down to the Adam... bassier, less balanced. Sound nice, mind, and I knew about it: they're definitely cheaper stuff
 2) I am only just re-ripping my CD collection to lossless (+300CDs... will take a while...) so I've not quite used the combo to its full potential!
 However there is definitely nothing to complain about either; when free of the noise distractions I'll be able to better audit the stack.
  
 Thanks for any tips!


----------



## mohdkhamsya

anthony lo said:


> It is interesting, I am intend to buy JBL LSR305. Also wonder is it ok with Magni 2 Uber.... but what is your DAC ? I also have Modi 2 Uber for DAC.




I use the modi 2 uber with the magni 2 uber for the desktop setup. But just for kicks, I tested the preamp versus line out to speakers using the dx90.


----------



## Nitemare3219

I got my Uber stack this past week. Comparing it directly to my Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card, I am noticing no real difference. I thought I would considering the impedance mismatch with my cans and noisy environment of the card being in my computer. My headphones are AKG K812 which sound phenomenal with either DAC/amp. I am only listening to Google Play music .mp3's through their website though, and playing PC games. K812's sound pretty good on my Note 5 as well, just less volume.
  
 Thoughts?


----------



## ChesterYonany

nitemare3219 said:


> I got my Uber stack this past week. Comparing it directly to my Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card, I am noticing no real difference. I thought I would considering the impedance mismatch with my cans and noisy environment of the card being in my computer. My headphones are AKG K812 which sound phenomenal with either DAC/amp. I am only listening to Google Play music .mp3's through their website though, and playing PC games. K812's sound pretty good on my Note 5 as well, just less volume.
> 
> Thoughts?


 
  
 people compared the STX to MODI\ODAC and ,as you, found no difference.
 guess its a good soundcard


----------



## bikerboy94

nitemare3219 said:


> I got my Uber stack this past week. Comparing it directly to my Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card, I am noticing no real difference. I thought I would considering the impedance mismatch with my cans and noisy environment of the card being in my computer. My headphones are AKG K812 which sound phenomenal with either DAC/amp. I am only listening to Google Play music .mp3's through their website though, and playing PC games. K812's sound pretty good on my Note 5 as well, just less volume.
> 
> Thoughts?


 
 Try a different source. Google Play mp3 streaming is ok for casual listening. Try some Flac files or a CD. You should notice a difference.


----------



## reihead

I'm using the Fiio X5 as a DAC, thinking of getting a proper desktop DAC that would be an upgrade.
Anyone using or used the X5 as a DAC and compare it to other mid-level DACs like the modi / modi 2.


----------



## Nitemare3219

bikerboy94 said:


> Try a different source. Google Play mp3 streaming is ok for casual listening. Try some Flac files or a CD. You should notice a difference.


 
 Well Google Play .mp3's (320 kbps) are all I listen to. I'm not going to look for a difference somewhere that I will never notice it otherwise. Wouldn't something like Battlefield show a difference considering the audio files for that are pretty substantial? I tried doing direct comparisons of the same sounds, and they sounded the exact same.
  
 What kind of differences am I looking for exactly? The only thing I _might_ be able to notice is the Schiit stack sometimes seems to be a _hair_ brighter in certain treble frequencies... but I'd never notice it if I weren't trying to, and that might just all be in my head.


----------



## StanD

pott said:


> So, back in Luxembourg I had a Fiio E17 DAC/amp, going to ATH-M50s (rarely) and a pair of Adam A3Xs. It was very quiet, and very enjoyable.
> 
> I gave my Adams away when I moved to the US and re-built my rig:
> Modi2 -> Magni2 Uber -> Rokit 5 G3s
> ...


 
 Is your Magni gain switch set to low gain?


----------



## bikerboy94

nitemare3219 said:


> Well Google Play .mp3's (320 kbps) are all I listen to. I'm not going to look for a difference somewhere that I will never notice it otherwise. Wouldn't something like Battlefield show a difference considering the audio files for that are pretty substantial? I tried doing direct comparisons of the same sounds, and they sounded the exact same.
> 
> What kind of differences am I looking for exactly? The only thing I _might_ be able to notice is the Schiit stack sometimes seems to be a _hair_ brighter in certain treble frequencies... but I'd never notice it if I weren't trying to, and that might just all be in my head.


 

 For example the difference between say the Fiio X3 with a E12 amp is jaw dropping. Much better detail soundstage instrument  separation clarity. The Fiio combo sounds very good but the Schiit stack takes it to a whole different level.
 Also keep in mind that this all subjective. The Schiit might not work for you. My point in trying a different source is to see if you notice a difference if so then its your source


----------



## reihead

bikerboy94 said:


> For example the difference between say the Fiio X3 with a E12 amp is jaw dropping. Much better detail soundstage instrument  separation clarity. The Fiio combo sounds very good but the Schiit stack takes it to a whole different level.
> Also keep in mind that this all subjective. The Schiit might not work for you. My point in trying a different source is to see if you notice a difference if so then its your source


 
  
 This with all the headphones you own? 
 Please share more details on your experience with the HD600.
 Looking to get some stack but have doubts, Little Dot MkII is making my decision difficult.


----------



## bikerboy94

reihead said:


> This with all the headphones you own?
> Please share more details on your experience with the HD600.
> Looking to get some stack but have doubts, Little Dot MkII is making my decision difficult.


 

 The HD600 with the M/M Uber stack is outstanding. I would say a end game in open headphones for me. I just got the Audeze EL-8 closed as a companion for my HD600 and I may even like them better. Something I thought I would never say. I haven't heard Little Dot so I can't say anything about the difference. Again all subjective but I feel the M/M Uber is hard to beat for the $. I have little or no interest in upgrading them.


----------



## reihead

^^ Thanks
Interesting your findings with the Audeze


----------



## Pott

stand said:


> Is your Magni gain switch set to low gain?


 
 Yes it is. And Modi set to normal (non-advanced) mode.


----------



## StanD

pott said:


> Yes it is. And Modi set to normal (non-advanced) mode.


 
 Sorry to hear but it looks like something may have gone wrong. Since the Modi and Magni do not ground to the AC mains due to their 2 prong wall warts, it is unlikely that you have a ground loop.


----------



## Pott

Yep... that's not even the worst thing: at regular intervals, the right speaker will make some noises too. Not tied in to specific PC activities. It just starts adding a layer of noise to whatever playing. Very hard to describe.
  
 I ordered a Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 and some TRS cables to have a balanced system, which should hopefully take care of the interference... We'll see! Can always recycle the Modi/Magni without issues so while it sucks I'm not getting a clean signal, it's not the end of the world.
 If I manage to get off my butt this afternoon I may re-do all my wiring on my current setup too, who knows...


----------



## David Aldrich

pott said:


> So, back in Luxembourg I had a Fiio E17 DAC/amp, going to ATH-M50s (rarely) and a pair of Adam A3Xs. It was very quiet, and very enjoyable.
> 
> I gave my Adams away when I moved to the US and re-built my rig:
> Modi2 -> Magni2 Uber -> Rokit 5 G3s
> ...


 

 Try using a cheater plug on your speakers.


----------



## Pott

Will need to look into cheater plugs.
  
 To summarize, I think I had FOUR problems overall:
 1) Hiss caused by 'normal' noise from monitors when in idle state. A lot more than expected (expectation = complete silence, but that's just me  They're closer to my ears than my previous setup)
 2) Radio Interference on the left monitor, caused by Satan knows what. I THINK those are mostly gone, or inaudible
 3) Mouse/PC noises leaking. I.e. if I used the scroll wheel, it would make a noise coming out of the speakers too. Not out of the headphones
 4) Some weird mechanical-sounding crackle on the right monitor
  
 So I ordered a Focusrite Scarlett 2i4 for its balanced outputs, and decided to also cleanup the wiring.
 The SQ quality is, if anything equal, and if my ears hear correctly, better. So no issue there. Onto that hiss, pre-re-wiring.
  
 If put my hand on the metal casing of either Magni (connected through RCA to the Focusrite but turned off) or the Focusrite, the hiss goes slightly down, though there's still interferences...
 (note: interference happen even with the hardware turned off or disabled through Windows or both, so I'm going with cabling/ issues here).
  
 Next: re-arranging cables, and trying without the Wyrd, since I didn't hear the interference before...
  
 1) no cable plugged into the monitor = slight hiss (guessing that's floor noise, if so, higher than I'd think), but no radio interference. So cable is acting as an antenna
 2) confirmed that either way, the right monitor has no RF interferences...
 3) ended up with both setups on my desk, but only the Scarlett plugged in (without the Magni as headphone amp). I do seem to have a little less hiss this way, and I don't use headphones enough to really mind. I kept it connected to the Wyrd since I had no USB cables long enough and, well, it can't hurt I guess
  
 Hiss and mechanical noises appear gone, and RF is gone too. I have no clue what of 1) re-wiring or 2) switching to balanced out on the Scarlett helped. One day I'll re-play it and be sure, but I'm too lazy now. I'm a musician so the Scarlett is always a welcome addition and the Magni/Modi can always be re-used at work or on a secondary setup.
  
 Fingers crossed noises won't re-appear...


----------



## caltx01

I have a pair of JBL LSR 305s plus a JBL LSR300S Subwoofer hooked to the preamp on my Magni 2U.  I get superb room filling audio in my 30 by 30 man cave.  There is really enough headroom to put all the volume you want into a room this size without distortion or loss of audio quality.  It is really quite impressive.  The source into the Magni/Modi stack is a MacBook Pro and the player software is JRiver Media Center 20.


----------



## Krutsch

Well, after quite a bit of listening time, I decided to pull my Modi 2 Uber from my 2-channel stack. I was using it with a Wyrd and a Mac Mini 2009 to feed an integrated amp and speakers.
  
 I experimented with three other DACs (2 external DAC and a disc spinner) and concluded that there is something missing from the Modi 2 Uber's lower mid-range. My remaining DAC examples sounded much closer together, with the Modi as sort-of an outlier, sound-wise.
  
 I agree with reviews I've read that rave about the detail and clarity (higher frequencies); but the missing lower-mids is too apparent to ignore (which may explain the clarity comment, I suppose).
  
 I've read something similar on reviews/posts outside of Head-Fi and I wonder if this DAC is really tuned to sound best with the Magni, as opposed to just analog out to an integrated amp + speakers.
  
 Anyway, at $149.00 I can't really complain and I plan to pair this with a Schiit Vali for work use. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## mohdkhamsya

caltx01 said:


> I have a pair of JBL LSR 305s plus a JBL LSR300S Subwoofer hooked to the preamp on my Magni 2U.  I get superb room filling audio in my 30 by 30 man cave.  There is really enough headroom to put all the volume you want into a room this size without distortion or loss of audio quality.  It is really quite impressive.  The source into the Magni/Modi stack is a MacBook Pro and the player software is JRiver Media Center 20.




It can definitely push volume out! I'm beginning to like the added bit of warmth through the preamp actually.


----------



## Anthony Lo

caltx01 said:


> I have a pair of JBL LSR 305s plus a JBL LSR300S Subwoofer hooked to the preamp on my Magni 2U.  I get superb room filling audio in my 30 by 30 man cave.  There is really enough headroom to put all the volume you want into a room this size without distortion or loss of audio quality.  It is really quite impressive.  The source into the Magni/Modi stack is a MacBook Pro and the player software is JRiver Media Center 20.


 
  
 Do you notice hissing from JBL LSR 305S?  I am consider this issue before I decide to buy it, pls read this

 https://www.reddit.com/r/audiophile/comments/3p0tr4/lets_figure_out_jbl_lsr305_hissing/

 Best Regards,


----------



## Nitemare3219

Well, after comparing between the three... Xonar Essence STX, Magni/Modi Uber stack, and my LG V10, I cannot tell a difference between them. I played an included .flac file from the phone (3100kbps - 2 minutes @ 44 MB) and to my ears, the soundstage, details, everything... sounded the same. Maybe these three devices are just really good, or maybe I just have bad ears and can get away with enjoying the sound from my AKG K812 with just about any device. Either way, I guess I'll be sending back the stack. I spent $360 for it on Amazon (was going to price match it with Discover to Schiit's $300 price), but that much money for negligible, if any audible difference, is not my cup of tea.


----------



## bikerboy94

nitemare3219 said:


> Well, after comparing between the three... Xonar Essence STX, Magni/Modi Uber stack, and my LG V10, I cannot tell a difference between them. I played an included .flac file from the phone (3100kbps - 2 minutes @ 44 MB) and to my ears, the soundstage, details, everything... sounded the same. Maybe these three devices are just really good, or maybe I just have bad ears and can get away with enjoying the sound from my AKG K812 with just about any device. Either way, I guess I'll be sending back the stack. I spent $360 for it on Amazon (was going to price match it with Discover to Schiit's $300 price), but that much money for negligible, if any audible difference, is not my cup of tea.


 

 At the end of the day it's all about what sounds good to you. If you can save some $$$ even better.


----------



## caltx01

anthony lo said:


> Do you notice hissing from JBL LSR 305S?  I am consider this issue before I decide to buy it, pls read this
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/audiophile/comments/3p0tr4/lets_figure_out_jbl_lsr305_hissing/
> 
> Best Regards,


 

 I am not an engineer, so I will tell you what I have observed in layman's terms.  Having reviewed the thread that you reference on reddit there are obviously several people who are experiencing this problem, but all I can do is give you my experiences.
  
 I do not hear any hiss from these monitors.  My source is an Apple MacBook Pro 15" Retina (2014) with a 25" external monitor attached. I also have sitting next to the Apple a Sony Vaio All In One desktop computer running windows 10 - 27" monitor.  Both computer systems are powered up and running.  The JBL LSR305 monitors are on either side of this set-up about 8 feet apart. I am running from the MacBook Pro to a Schiit Modi 2 Uber with a standard USB cable - not "audio quality", just one I had in my desk drawer.  From the Modi 2 Uber to the Magni 2 Uber with the Schiit PSY RCA cables.From the Magni 2 Uber to a JBL LSR300S subwoofer with a 10 foot cable, RCA to XLR.  From the subwoofer to the JBL LSR305 monitors with balanced cables - XLR. 
  
 With both computers up and running I turn on the DAC, Amp and speakers, turn the subwoofer, speakers and amp volumes all to maximum, and I do not hear any hiss, no matter how close I get to the front of the speakers.  My wife and my son both agreed no hiss was discernible.
  
 I wish I could tell you why but as I said I am no engineer, just lucky I guess.  I have the DAC and amp plugged into a single outlet in the wall and I have the monitors and subwoofer plugged into another outlet through a surge protector so that I can switch them on all together.
  
 Other than that I have not done anything special with my set-up.  As I said, I guess I am just lucky, but as long as this set-up keeps producing the sound it is now, I am going to leave it exactly as it is.  By the way, I get no discernible hiss through my Sennheiser HD-650s either.


----------



## theintroprose

Hi folks, my first post here (long time lurker though), please be gentile. I've created a rigid cross-connect for my Schiit Stack mainly to scratch my itch, but I figured might as well share it with the community, as I haven't found anything similar out there.
  
 This is what it looks like: https://imgur.com/a/dtKgD
  
 Also the design is open source, including the BOM and the PCB design files, so feel free to make your own: http://introprose.com/opensourcing-the-rigid-cross-connect-4schiit.html


----------



## ChesterYonany

theintroprose said:


> Hi folks, my first post here (long time lurker though), please be gentile. I've created a rigid cross-connect for my Schiit Stack mainly to scratch my itch, but I figured might as well share it with the community, as I haven't found anything similar out there.
> 
> This is what it looks like: https://imgur.com/a/dtKgD
> 
> Also the design is open source, including the BOM and the PCB design files, so feel free to make your own: http://introprose.com/opensourcing-the-rigid-cross-connect-4schiit.html


 
  
 i searched for something like this and couldnt find anything.
 its awesome that someone managed to make the RCA bridge.
  
 unfortuntly its too expensive for me to buy


----------



## Jason Stoddard

theintroprose said:


> Hi folks, my first post here (long time lurker though), please be gentile. I've created a rigid cross-connect for my Schiit Stack mainly to scratch my itch, but I figured might as well share it with the community, as I haven't found anything similar out there.
> 
> This is what it looks like: https://imgur.com/a/dtKgD
> 
> Also the design is open source, including the BOM and the PCB design files, so feel free to make your own: http://introprose.com/opensourcing-the-rigid-cross-connect-4schiit.html


 

 Yep, David pointed Mike and I at this yesterday, and I think it is a very cool project. It really makes me want to do something like this, but I don't want to steal your thunder.
  
 (If we were to do this, I'd probably overcomplicate it, looking at a flex board and a neoprene sleeve, with custom male PCB-mount RCAs...which would then probably blow the idea out of the water, unless the volume was huge...and we have other fish to fry.)
  
 Aaanndd...for everyone waiting for us to do something like this: IT IS NOT IN THE WORKS. If you want this, buy this! It is very cool!


----------



## Baldr

+1  -- I thought of something like this a year or so ago but never built it.  All kudos and good things to he who made it happen!!


----------



## bikerboy94

theintroprose said:


> Hi folks, my first post here (long time lurker though), please be gentile. I've created a rigid cross-connect for my Schiit Stack mainly to scratch my itch, but I figured might as well share it with the community, as I haven't found anything similar out there.
> 
> This is what it looks like: https://imgur.com/a/dtKgD
> 
> Also the design is open source, including the BOM and the PCB design files, so feel free to make your own: http://introprose.com/opensourcing-the-rigid-cross-connect-4schiit.html


 

 I just ordered one. If I can get it by Thursday will show it at the NY Head-Fi meet on Saturday.


----------



## theintroprose

jason stoddard said:


> Yep, David pointed Mike and I at this yesterday, and I think it is a very cool project. It really makes me want to do something like this, but I don't want to steal your thunder.
> 
> (If we were to do this, I'd probably overcomplicate it, looking at a flex board and a neoprene sleeve, with custom male PCB-mount RCAs...which would then probably blow the idea out of the water, unless the volume was huge...and we have other fish to fry.)
> 
> Aaanndd...for everyone waiting for us to do something like this: IT IS NOT IN THE WORKS. If you want this, buy this! It is very cool!


 
 Wow, thank you for the kind words! I am happy you like the concept, and kudos on keeping your finger on the pulse of community.


----------



## theintroprose

bikerboy94 said:


> I just ordered one. If I can get it by Thursday will show it at the NY Head-Fi meet on Saturday.


 
 Should get there by Thursday. Let me know how it goes. Thank you!


----------



## kstuart

Are there any functional advantages other than overall rigidity (i.e. headphone cord less likely to move one item of the stack relative to the other) ?


----------



## theintroprose

kstuart said:


> Are there any functional advantages other than overall rigidity (i.e. headphone cord less likely to move one item of the stack relative to the other) ?


 
 Space saving and rigidity as you stated, that's it. There should be no functional difference compared to a pair of RCA cables.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

theintroprose said:


> Space saving and rigidity as you stated, that's it. There should be no functional difference compared to a pair of RCA cables.


 

 Oh come on, let's argue about the sonic impact of the solder mask color, copper thickness, and underlying PCB material...which will probably lead us to a $1000, naked Teflon board design with 4 oz silver traces...
  
 (Just kidding, of course.)
  
 This is a great product, and it takes up a lot less space than PYST.


----------



## kstuart

theintroprose said:


> kstuart said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any functional advantages other than overall rigidity (i.e. headphone cord less likely to move one item of the stack relative to the other) ?
> ...


 

 Yes, a search brought up this picture indicating that perhaps the PYST cables should have been shorter ?  (The original page with the picture has the caption: "The ones in the picture are the Pyst")


----------



## bikerboy94

theintroprose said:


> Should get there by Thursday. Let me know how it goes. Thank you!


 

 Very cool thank you MUCH. It will be interesting to see how they are received at the meet. Personally I thank it's a very cool idea.


----------



## nokialover

I got a question for you guys.  I have a sony uda-1 which I like except for the fact I hear this hissing in the background.  I am wondering if the schiit modi 2u and magni 2u will be an upgrade in terms of sound quality?  I am considering to go in the range of hifiman he-400i and potentially even an Audeze LCD-3.  Could this dac/amp combo be able to get quality sound out of those headphones?


----------



## kstuart

nokialover said:


> I got a question for you guys.  I have a sony uda-1 which I like except for the fact I hear this hissing in the background.  I am wondering if the schiit modi 2u and magni 2u will be an upgrade in terms of sound quality?  I am considering to go in the range of hifiman he-400i and potentially even an Audeze LCD-3.  Could this dac/amp combo be able to get quality sound out of those headphones?


 

 Is the hissing in the background in all recordings ?


----------



## Krutsch

kstuart said:


> Yes, a search brought up this picture indicating that perhaps the PYST cables should have been shorter ?  (The original page with the picture has the caption: "The ones in the picture are the Pyst")


 

 I wonder if the AudioQuest preamp jumpers would fit... would be short and very neat/space saving.


----------



## bgentry

Sometimes you've got to not be afraid to do little tiny mods and tweaks. 

What the RCAs in those pictures need is one good zip tie. You don't have to crank the zip tie down super tight. Just compress the bend in the cables enough to flatten them out some, so there's no pressure on the RCA jacks, and then the stack will sit flat.

Do you sometimes drag one component off of the other because of the headphone cord? Then you need some blue tack, poster putty, or mounting putty. It's like clay (or a gel) that's tacky, and can be molded into shape. I've found a lot of uses for it. I'm just about to put a few small balls of it in between my Modi and Magni so it will be much harder to drag one off of the other.

I probably shouldn't give too many details on my Magni volume knob mod... but I'm pretty happy with it too. 

Brian.


----------



## pastafarello

oletuv said:


> At volume 0, the Magni is dead silent. The humming starts at 12 o´clock position (pretty weak) and gets louder as I increase the volume. The hum is only there when I touch the volume knob. Putting my hand on top of the box while I´m operating/touching the volume knob or simply take my fingers off the volume knob, makes the hum disappear. Again, I´ve talked to Nick @ Schiit about this issue, and what he says is that the hum is normal for the Magni (not the more expensive amps like Asgard 2 or Lyr 2) and that the hum is caused by the Magni chassis not being grounded.


 
 I purchased a Magni 2 in early September for a pair of Grado SR80s. The source had a 'hot' signal, and, even in low gain mode, I had to keep the volume fairly low. Recently I decided I wanted finer control over the volume, and added an in-line attenuator. This made me very aware of the hum issue. Here are my observations.
  
 1 With the inputs open (nothing connected -- except the power source, of course) there's a fairly strong buzz at max volume.
  
 1a The buzz varies with the volume, and it's strongest in the max volume position. The dominant frequency seems to be around 60Hz.
  
 1b The buzz increases noticeably if I touch the volume knob or the chassis, particularly the screws.
  
 1c Grounding (earthing) the chassis or the knob does NOT eliminate the buzz; on the contrary, it intensifies it. By contrast, grounding the headphone connector sleeve (ground), does reduce the intensity of the buzz, without eliminating it.
  
 2 When Magni 2 is connected to the source, the intensity of the buzz is significantly diminished.
  
 2a The intensity of the buzz increases with the volume, up to approximately the 2 o'clock position; thereafter, it decreases as the volume increases.
  
 2b As 1b above.
  
 2c As 1c above, except that grounding the headphone connector sleeve or input cable shield eliminates the buzz almost completely.
  
 2d The intensity of the buzz seems to decrease in time if the Magni 2 is left powered on.
  
 If this is the normal behaviour, then I surmise that the cause of the buzz is an AC component within the Magni 2's DC power. (The Magni 2 power supply delivers 16V AC, which is rectified within the Magni 2.)


----------



## nokialover

kstuart said:


> Is the hissing in the background in all recordings ?


 

 The hissing can be heard right as the unit is powered on.  Volume increase or decrease does not make it any better or worse, but I can clearly hear it.  Some tracks its more noticeable, while on others it gets masked by the music.


----------



## pastafarello

jason stoddard said:


> To be clear, this is minor, low-level hum at some volume positions *only when touching the volume pot* on the Magni 2 Uber. This happens in some systems due to conduction of ambient noise through the (very small) Alps potentiometer. The solution? Don't hang on to the volume knob all the time.


 
 I appreciate, like everyone else, the fact that someone from Schiit takes the time and trouble to read these messages and post here. However, I'm sorry to have to say that I do not find this message particularly accurate or helpful.
  
 1 The problem also occurs with the Magni 2.
  
 2 I'm either very ignorant, or the "conduction of ambient noise through the (very small) Alps potentiometer" is pure science fiction. How could, in this universe, ambient noise (i.e., "the background noise in relation to a particular sound, such as music", according to the Oxford Dictionary of Science, 6th edition) be "conducted" through a small potentiometer?
  
 3 As to the solution suggested, it seems to be another way of saying, "You're holding it wrong".


----------



## chuckwheat

pastafarello said:


> I appreciate, like everyone else, the fact that someone from Schiit takes the time and trouble to read these messages and post here. However, I'm sorry to have to say that I do not find this message particularly accurate or helpful.
> 
> 1 The problem also occurs with the Magni 2.
> 
> ...


 
 if i crank up the volume on my magni 2 uber, with nothing playing, and touch the volume knob, I can hear a hum/hiss. If I let go, it goes away and is completely quiet. I don't find it disrupting at all in any way. At normal levels, it's imperceptible.


----------



## nokialover

chuckwheat said:


> if i crank up the volume on my magni 2 uber, with nothing playing, and touch the volume knob, I can hear a hum/hiss. If I let go, it goes away and is completely quiet. I don't find it disrupting at all in any way. At normal levels, it's imperceptible.


 
 So when you let go of the volume knob then you don't hear the slight hum anymore?


----------



## chuckwheat

nokialover said:


> So when you let go of the volume knob then you don't hear the slight hum anymore?


 correct


----------



## 0UKIM

Hello People of "Official Schiit Magni/Modi 2 (Uber) Thread!"
 I'm new to Head-Fi, though I have read many reviews which helped me along my hifi life.
 And this is my first post, so I'd like to introduce myself first. 
 I'm a college student who found an interest in audio. I got no "golden ears," but I do enjoy some good sounding stuff.
 My only audio source is my laptop and the PC I built. Which you can check out here: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/24f8TW
 Obviously I have some Schiit goodies. I have Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber. 
 Modi 2 U recieves SPDIF from my PC and USB from my laptop.
 Magni 2 U serves as headphone amplifier paired with AKG K7XX and as a preamp connected to my 2.1.
 My speakers are CEntrance Masterclass 2504, which I tell you are a great pair of speakers. And I have Jamo Sub210 hooked up for some bass when I need it.
 For stereo amp, I recently got Emotiva Mini X A100 on sale replacing SMSL SA36A Pro. 
 Overall I'm very satisfied with my setup that only costed me under 1000USD 
  
 I came across this thread looking for a solution to an issue on my Magni 2U.
 The issue being a buzzing when adjusting the volume knob, which looking back couple pages seems pretty common.
 I found out that I have to ground myself to get rid of that buzz.
 I was wondering if there is a quick fix for this?


----------



## Oklahoma

krutsch said:


> I wonder if the AudioQuest preamp jumpers would fit... would be short and very neat/space saving.




No they won't they are too short. They are about 1 in long and need to be about 3 in long to work.


----------



## pastafarello

0ukim said:


> I came across this thread looking for a solution to an issue on my Magni 2U.
> The issue being a buzzing when adjusting the volume knob, which looking back couple pages seems pretty common.
> I found out that I have to ground myself to get rid of that buzz.
> I was wondering if there is a quick fix for this?


 
  
 Yes, there is. Supplied by *Jason Stoddard*, one of Schiit's founders. And it's so brilliant in its elegant simplicity that it borders on sheer genius. Are you ready for it? Here it comes..._ <drum roll />_ ...
  


> Don't hang on to the volume knob all the time.


 
  
 If you're not completely happy with this solution (though I can't imagine why you wouldn't)... well, if my experience is anything to judge by, there's no quick fix for you.
  
 The solution is to ground the ground (shield or sleeve, as the case may be) wire of the signal IC or headphone cable. For most devices, that would be synonymous with grounding the chassis, but not so for the Magni. Consequently, it's easiest to ground the source.
  
 But in your case you probably don't have a convenient way of grounding the laptop and you don't have an electrical connection to the desktop PC. You could swap them (assuming the laptop has an optical out), but then you run the risk of getting PC electrical noise in.
  
 Perhaps the easiest thing to do is to replace the Magni's volume knob with a non-coductive plastic one, or just cover the knob with a suitable piece of heat shrink tubing. Or get another head amp.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

I saw someone put rubber band things around his asgard 2 volume knob because the warmth, and the same thing would fix your issues.


----------



## bikerboy94

theintroprose said:


> Hi folks, my first post here (long time lurker though), please be gentile. I've created a rigid cross-connect for my Schiit Stack mainly to scratch my itch, but I figured might as well share it with the community, as I haven't found anything similar out there.
> 
> This is what it looks like: https://imgur.com/a/dtKgD
> 
> Also the design is open source, including the BOM and the PCB design files, so feel free to make your own: http://introprose.com/opensourcing-the-rigid-cross-connect-4schiit.html


 
 Thank you so much for the fast shipping. The connector was well received at the NY meet. Many viewers and comments all positive.Several people were aware of it and enjoyed hearing and seeing it. Many others with no knowledge of it were quit impressed. I hear no sonic difference when compared with cables and I use or did use custom made cables. I really like how It stabilizes the stack. It's a awesome product which I highly recommend.


----------



## theintroprose

bikerboy94 said:


> Thank you so much for the fast shipping. The connector was well received at the NY meet. Many viewers and comments all positive.Several people were aware of it and enjoyed hearing and seeing it. Many others with no knowledge of it were quit impressed. I hear no sonic difference when compared with cables and I use or did use custom made cables. I really like how It stabilizes the stack. It's a awesome product which I highly recommend.


 
 That's awesome to hear! Thank you so much for showing it to folks!


----------



## lazerbeam

Ok dumb question guys. Right now using my M&M with my laptop. I tried it with my android phone and it works (5.0). Is there a way to have my phone charge while outputting digital signal to M&M?


----------



## vnmslsrbms

lazerbeam said:


> Ok dumb question guys. Right now using my M&M with my laptop. I tried it with my android phone and it works (5.0). Is there a way to have my phone charge while outputting digital signal to M&M?


 
 Indeed the pain with feeding your schiit stack with portable devices.  I know for my OPPO HA-1 it actually charges my iPhone, but that's cuz it's made for i.  But I don't know if it works since it's OTG for charging.  That said there are portable DAC/AMPs that work as a charger too so it's doable.  I just don't think the M&M stack does it.


----------



## Ali-Pacha

Didn't find any answers out there, so a litte question about Modi2uber / Linux / Ubuntu
  
 I want to use my Modi2uber with a Live ubuntu session (15.10 BTW). The device is seen in sound parameters, I can select / highlight it...but it's not chosen as default output device eventually, and sound still comes from built-in sound chip.
 HP 430 G1 laptop, default player (rythmbox) or firefox / chromium with youtube / spotify / whatever.
  
 Any idea to fix this (and no, I unfrotunately can't have a full ubuntu install) ?
  
 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ali


----------



## pastafarello

lazerbeam said:


> Is there a way to have my phone charge while outputting digital signal to M&M?


 
 Have you tried a powered USB hub?


----------



## oreobang

Hi everyone,  I am a newbie in the whole head-fi world. I recently got a Magni 2 Uber to go with a pair of newly acquired SennHD650. The HD650 actually sounded pretty decent directly plugged into the iPhone 6s headphone jack to be honest, but I was intrigued by all the threads recommending a standalone headphone amp. I mostly listen to classical music at a relatively comfortable level (3/4 of the way on the iPhone volume control with the HD650). With the Magni 2U, the area of the biggest improvement is clarity. With the iPhone, different instrument sections sound mushed together, almost with a faint echo (I always thought it had to do with source quality). With Magni 2U however, each instrument plays "tighter", and with better separation. This is especially evident in Carmen Act III, where the French horn does not sound canny, and the background violin doesn't get mushed in with the soprano. I also tried some pop, but the difference is relatively subtle. The only noticeable improvement is a slightly more forward vocal. I wonder if it has something to do with recordings.
  
 Question: shall I pair the Magni 2U with a Modi 2U? Would I notice further improvement in the sound quality? I read that iPhone 6 and 6s use very high quality DAC already. I am currently using a Y-spliter out of iPhone 6s headphone jack directly into the Magni 2U. Any suggestions would be welcome. Cheers.


----------



## Krutsch

oreobang said:


> Hi everyone,  I am a newbie in the whole head-fi world. I recently got a Magni 2 Uber to go with a pair of newly acquired SennHD650. The HD650 actually sounded pretty decent directly plugged into the iPhone 6s headphone jack to be honest, but I was intrigued by all the threads recommending a standalone headphone amp. I mostly listen to classical music at a relatively comfortable level (3/4 of the way on the iPhone volume control with the HD650). With the Magni 2U, the area of the biggest improvement is clarity. With the iPhone, different instrument sections sound mushed together, almost with a faint echo (I always thought it had to do with source quality). With Magni 2U however, each instrument plays "tighter", and with better separation. This is especially evident in Carmen Act III, where the French horn does not sound canny, and the background violin doesn't get mushed in with the soprano. I also tried some pop, but the difference is relatively subtle. The only noticeable improvement is a slightly more forward vocal. I wonder if it has something to do with recordings.
> 
> Question: shall I pair the Magni 2U with a Modi 2U? *Would I notice further improvement in the sound quality? I read that iPhone 6 and 6s use very high quality DAC already. *I am currently using a Y-spliter out of iPhone 6s headphone jack directly into the Magni 2U. Any suggestions would be welcome. Cheers.


 

 Welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet.
  
 You heard correctly: the iPhone 6s has a really nice sounding DAC section and you have everything you need. Enjoy your Magni + HD-650.
  
 By the way, why are you using a Y-splitter out of the iPhone 6s? You can just use a standard analog cable.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

I wanted a cheap small setup for my work and this really fits the bill.  The sound quality is very nice for such a small setup.  I mainly use it with IEMs anyway so it works great.  Sound quality beats any of my portable DAC/AMPs that I was using.  Pissed me off that I had to run out of juice from time to time, so this is a added plus since these are plugged in.  There is a certain stunning "largeness" about these two little blocks that impresses me.  Who says you can't achieve greatness with little money?


----------



## bixby

oreobang said:


> Hi everyone,  I am a newbie in the whole head-fi world. I recently got a Magni 2 Uber to go with a pair of newly acquired SennHD650. The HD650 actually sounded pretty decent directly plugged into the iPhone 6s headphone jack to be honest, but I was intrigued by all the threads recommending a standalone headphone amp. I mostly listen to classical music at a relatively comfortable level (3/4 of the way on the iPhone volume control with the HD650). With the Magni 2U, the area of the biggest improvement is clarity. With the iPhone, different instrument sections sound mushed together, almost with a faint echo (I always thought it had to do with source quality). With Magni 2U however, each instrument plays "tighter", and with better separation. This is especially evident in Carmen Act III, where the French horn does not sound canny, and the background violin doesn't get mushed in with the soprano. I also tried some pop, but the difference is relatively subtle. The only noticeable improvement is a slightly more forward vocal. I wonder if it has something to do with recordings.
> 
> Question: shall I pair the Magni 2U with a Modi 2U? Would I notice further improvement in the sound quality? I read that iPhone 6 and 6s use very high quality DAC already. I am currently using a Y-spliter out of iPhone 6s headphone jack directly into the Magni 2U. Any suggestions would be welcome. Cheers.


 
 The iphone dac is decent and better than lots of budget dacs, but many aftermarket dacs that are not too expensive will bring improvements in my opinion.  What you need to remember is that if you are running headphone out into the Magni, you are hearing the Iphone dac and it's rather cheap headphone amp.  Bypassing the iphone amp will require an external dac and camera connection kit to device the digital signal (minus iphone amp).  This will give the Magni a better signal and will result in better sound.  How much better is a gauge you can decide.
  
 As for a Modi running from an iphone, I do not think so.  Not sure if the iphone has the 5 volt out on the lightning cable to trigger the handshake with the Modi, but a quick search of the Schiit product page should confirm or deny.
  
 Good luck with your 650s.


----------



## oreobang

bixby said:


> The iphone dac is decent and better than lots of budget dacs, but many aftermarket dacs that are not too expensive will bring improvements in my opinion.  What you need to remember is that if you are running headphone out into the Magni, you are hearing the Iphone dac and it's rather cheap headphone amp.  Bypassing the iphone amp will require an external dac and camera connection kit to device the digital signal (minus iphone amp).  This will give the Magni a better signal and will result in better sound.  How much better is a gauge you can decide.
> 
> As for a Modi running from an iphone, I do not think so.  Not sure if the iphone has the 5 volt out on the lightning cable to trigger the handshake with the Modi, but a quick search of the Schiit product page should confirm or deny.
> 
> Good luck with your 650s.


 
  
  


krutsch said:


> Welcome to Head-Fi and sorry about your wallet.
> 
> You heard correctly: the iPhone 6s has a really nice sounding DAC section and you have everything you need. Enjoy your Magni + HD-650.
> 
> By the way, why are you using a Y-splitter out of the iPhone 6s? You can just use a standard analog cable.


 
 Hi Krutsch, I thought I can only use a Y-splitter out of the iPhone 6s headphone jack into the RCA (red/white) analog in on the back of Magni 2U. Is that another way I can hook this up? Thanks.


----------



## Krutsch

oreobang said:


> Hi Krutsch, I thought I can only use a Y-splitter out of the iPhone 6s headphone jack into the RCA (red/white) analog in on the back of Magni 2U. Is that another way I can hook this up? Thanks.


 
  
 Oh, you are correct... I forgot what was plugging into where. You really mean a 3.5mm --> L/R RCA. All good.


----------



## oreobang

bixby said:


> The iphone dac is decent and better than lots of budget dacs, but many aftermarket dacs that are not too expensive will bring improvements in my opinion.  What you need to remember is that if you are running headphone out into the Magni, you are hearing the Iphone dac and it's rather cheap headphone amp.  Bypassing the iphone amp will require an external dac and camera connection kit to device the digital signal (minus iphone amp).  This will give the Magni a better signal and will result in better sound.  How much better is a gauge you can decide.
> 
> As for a Modi running from an iphone, I do not think so.  Not sure if the iphone has the 5 volt out on the lightning cable to trigger the handshake with the Modi, but a quick search of the Schiit product page should confirm or deny.
> 
> Good luck with your 650s.


 
 Thank you. So basically you are saying the bottleneck in my current setup is the iPhone 6s amp even though the iPhone comes with a great DAC. That makes sense.


----------



## bgentry

How would one know that the iphone 6 has a good DAC, but a poor headphone amp? Is there some way to access the ANALOG audio output of the iphone 6 without going through the headphone jack?

Brian.


----------



## oreobang

bgentry said:


> How would one know that the iphone 6 has a good DAC, but a poor headphone amp? Is there some way to access the ANALOG audio output of the iphone 6 without going through the headphone jack?
> 
> Brian.


 
 So I read this guy's blog, (google Ken Rockwell), who did some extensive test of the iPhone DAC. I am not sure how or if he found some ways to bypass the amp section of the iPhone. I might try to hook up the Magni through my Airport Express and try that out since presumably it's the same DAC as iPhone, but without the headphone amp (no volume control on the Airport Express).


----------



## bgentry

oreobang said:


> So I read this guy's blog, (google Ken Rockwell), who did some extensive test of the iPhone DAC.




Ken Rockwell is rather controversial in the photography community. He writes well and makes a compelling case for his views. But he has some rather strange views that many people think are just flat out wrong. His credibility with me is ... questionable. I'm not shooting you down. I'm just giving some info you might not have.



> I might try to hook up the Magni through my Airport Express and try that out since presumably it's the same DAC as iPhone, but without the headphone amp (no volume control on the Airport Express).




I don't think you can gain any useful information about the iphone6 by using an airport express. Even if they use the same DAC chip (which I don't know) it wouldn't necessarily mean anything, as the rest of the board, the analog section, etc, are almost certainly different.

Brian.


----------



## bigro

0ukim said:


> Hello People of "Official Schiit Magni/Modi 2 (Uber) Thread!"
> I'm new to Head-Fi, though I have read many reviews which helped me along my hifi life.
> And this is my first post, so I'd like to introduce myself first.
> I'm a college student who found an interest in audio. I got no "golden ears," but I do enjoy some good sounding stuff.
> ...


 
  
 Hmm We may be on the same Wavelength. I have a Modi2U and Magni2U and Use this setup with Centrance MasterClass 2504's. Agreed those speakers are something else. I use a PSB Sub series 100 Sub.  I am using a Project Amplifier in this rig. I also Have an Emotiva Mini X A100 which i use in my living room with. I was considering the Mini X for the Masterclasses but it was to large for my desk.
  
 I have not had the issue with the Volume control. So I cant Help you there


----------



## oreobang

Second impression: after 2 days of extensive listening, and now connected through an Airport Express analog out into the Magni 2U, it's very apparent that Magni 2U's biggest improvement over iAnything is the clarity (resolution?). Basically instrument separation is very clear, and voice/solo instrument is very forward, echo-free. I also borrowed my friend's Denon AH5000, and at low gain and relative low volume, the difference is still fairly obvious, especially on pieces that involve bigger ensembles.
  
 I also just ordered a Modi 2U. I am curious whether connecting the optical out from the Airport Express to the Modi 2U DAC would make further improvement or not. My guess is it's pretty marginal, in which case the Modi 2U would go back, but I have to check it out now. It's an expensive new hobby.


----------



## bigro

oreobang said:


> Second impression: after 2 days of extensive listening, and now connected through an Airport Express analog out into the Magni 2U, it's very apparent that Magni 2U's biggest improvement over iAnything is the clarity (resolution?). Basically instrument separation is very clear, and voice/solo instrument is very forward, echo-free. I also borrowed my friend's Denon AH5000, and at low gain and relative low volume, the difference is still fairly obvious, especially on pieces that involve bigger ensembles.
> 
> I also just ordered a Modi 2U. I am curious whether connecting the optical out from the Airport Express to the Modi 2U DAC would make further improvement or not. My guess is it's pretty marginal, in which case the Modi 2U would go back, but I have to check it out now. It's an expensive new hobby.


 

 The Quality of your Source is Key. The Modi 2 U is a Very good DAC. I would recommend trying multiple source before making an opinion. If the Airport express is anything like apple tv its not really the greatest source. Also What type Of Music are you streaming? MP3? Flac?


----------



## oreobang

Hi Bigro, I read Airport Express transmits lossless without re-sampling to 48 kHz like Apple TV. I mostly listen to CD ripped into my iTunes via Apple lossless. 

I will be getting the Modi 2U soon and will post my impression. Cheers.


----------



## nokialover

How well does the Magni/Modi 2 Uber drive the audeze lcd-2?  I'm really close to pulling the trigger on the LCD-2 and am considering to get the schiit stack as well.


----------



## daoko

Hi!
  
 At the moment i'm using onboard audio and a pair of Shure SE215 and I can hear a little bit hiss but not that much at all tho. So, is it worth for me to get the Schiit stack? How much of a difference will i notice in the sound, if any? Or do I need to get better headphones to bring out the potiential of the Schiit stack?


----------



## ChesterYonany

daoko said:


> Hi!
> 
> At the moment i'm using onboard audio and a pair of Shure SE215 and I can hear a little bit hiss but not that much at all tho. So, is it worth for me to get the Schiit stack? How much of a difference will i notice in the sound, if any? Or do I need to get better headphones to bring out the potiential of the Schiit stack?


 
 i would say no.
 you probably can get rid of the hiss by purchasing the Modi (DAC).
 but the Magni (Amp) wont do much, if any, difference.
  
 in ear HPs usually have very low impedance.
 so its not exactly about "better" headphone, HPs that aren't efficient will benefit from an Amp, those kind of HPs are mostly over\on ear ones. (HD600\650\700\800 ,DT770\880\990. HE 400\500\560)


----------



## bigro

On the Last Two Posts
  
 The Hiss Can be coming from the On board Audio Port Itself. So There is a high possibility that using a USB DAC may get rid of the hiss. Be aware some laptops also have "dirty" USB Power which is out of your control and the DAC manufacturers Control, just crappy design on the Laptop manufacturers Part.
  
 If you are using a Modi you will probably need an amplifier. There is only Line Level RCA Outputs on the Modi . And there is no Volume control.  Kind of like Buying a car with no gas or brake pedals.
 Can the Modi alone drive those shure's? Possibly, but it was not designed to do that. which is probably why it lacks a headphone jack.
  
 Another option is a Schiit fulla if you don't want to go all in right away. Cost is $79 and it is a Mini DAC/Amp Combo (keep In mind it only plays up to 24/96, Please verify on the schiit website). I have one and their is a noticeable difference compared to multiple on boards i have tried.


----------



## ChesterYonany

+1 for the Fulla suggestion.
 i got one too and its better than my on board.
 also it can drive headphones that requires a bit of amping.
 Fulla has a 1.5 Gain, same as the Lo Gain on the Magni 2.


----------



## theto3

I just pulled the trigger on a Magni 2 uber/Modi 2 Uber stack. This is my first DAC and amp. Did I make a good call?


----------



## ChesterYonany

theto3 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a Magni 2 uber/Modi 2 Uber stack. This is my first DAC and amp. Did I make a good call?


 
 Probably yes, its pretty neutral combo so its hard to go wrong with it.
 but only after trying it you will know for sure


----------



## mysticstryk

theto3 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a Magni 2 uber/Modi 2 Uber stack. This is my first DAC and amp. Did I make a good call?




I like mine quite a bit. What headphones will they be powering?


----------



## bigro

theto3 said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a Magni 2 uber/Modi 2 Uber stack. This is my first DAC and amp. Did I make a good call?


 
 I hope so I own 2 Modi 2 U's.  And a A Magni 2 U.  It is a great Combo. I use the MM stack at home with desktop speakers and sometimes cans. No Complaints here


----------



## Pings

What would be the benefit for the Modi 2 Uber over just the Modi 2? Could I just get the Modi 2 + Magni 2 Uber? or does it have to be Uber with Uber?


----------



## bikerboy94

pings said:


> What would be the benefit for the Modi 2 Uber over just the Modi 2? Could I just get the Modi 2 + Magni 2 Uber? or does it have to be Uber with Uber?


 

 You can mix them. You get more connection options with Uber. The Ubers also have a better cases and the finishes don't match with Uber and non Uber. The Uber has a little better specs also..


----------



## Laitian Zhong

I got a Modi 1  with Magni 2 Uber. Magni 2 Uber is convenient if you have both headphones and speakers to use. While Modi 1 and Modi 2 seems to have no significant difference.


----------



## bigro

I replaced a Modi 1 with a Modi 2 Uber. Using the Uber with 2 channel speakers I found the sound stage was wider, Improved lows and I found there to be More Detail and clarity in the highs . The Modi is A good dac, The Uber is more refined and in my opinion worth the extra $50
  
 I have not heard the Non Uber Magni 2. Based on the Schiit website there is an upgraded gain stage on the Uber. But if you can swing the extra $$ the extra power and RCA outputs for the Magni 2 Means you have a lot more flexibility in the range of cans in the future and if you so please desktop speakers. I use the Uber with desktop speakers and it sounds great.


----------



## ev666il

Hello, everyone.
  
 I've been running a pair of HD650 through my ASRock Z97 Extreme4's integrated audio board for a little over a year now, and I've been toying with the idea of getting the M2U combo. Before I make a decision on what is not a trivial monetary expenditure for me at the moment, however, there are a few questions I'd ask the owners of said combo:
  
 1) How does it work exactly? I'd connect the Modi to my PC via USB, the Magni to the Modi via RCA interconnects, and plug my HD650 directly into the Magni? Would the volume control in Windows have any impact on this setup, or would volume be regulated exclusively from the Magni?
 2) Would it be possible to do away with the Modi and just pair the Magni 2 Uber with my motherboard's DAC (Realtek ALC1150)? How would that work (definitely don't have RCA outs on my computer and the Magni doesn't seem to accept anything else)?
 3) Would the combo make enough of a difference to justify the purchase even if most of my listening was streaming YouTube while multitasking?
  
  
 Thanks in advance to anyone who'll help!


----------



## bixby

ev666il said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> I've been running a pair of HD650 through my ASRock Z97 Extreme4's integrated audio board for a little over a year now, and I've been toying with the idea of getting the M2U combo. Before I make a decision on what is not a trivial monetary expenditure for me at the moment, however, there are a few questions I'd ask the owners of said combo:
> 
> ...


----------



## Meremoth

Here goes one last desperate attempt on my part to hear some more input on my current dilemma, so here I am to bother you guys in this thread now (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), and my dilemma being my indecisiveness on whether to choose an O2 & ODAC (Rev B), a Magni Uber & Modi Uber, or a different combo of those four electronics to be paired with my incoming Fostex TH-0XX's (and my source being Win 7 PC with realtek onboard sound).
  
 My main concern is getting something "neutral" and "transparent" so I can hear the TH-0XX's natural sound before I decide whether or not I want to add color from external devices to it.  I'm not sure if I should be assuming this, but for the sake of trying to make my decision easier, I'm going to assume that I won't be able to tell an appreciable difference between those different combinations.  With that in mind, it seems like I should go for the Modi Uber + Magni Uber, for the more features they have in comparison to the ODAC and O2, yeah? 
  
  
 Edit:  Oh yeah, and what cables do you guys recommend for the modi uber and magni uber?  Should I just get the ones they have listed on their website, or should I order them from somewhere else?  (http://schiit.com/guides/getting-connected)


----------



## ChesterYonany

meremoth said:


> Edit:  Oh yeah, and what cables do you guys recommend for the modi uber and magni uber?  Should I just get the ones they have listed on their website, or should I order them from somewhere else?  (http://schiit.com/guides/getting-connected)


 
 I think you should get the RCA Bridge for the Schiit Stack.
 it was mentioned here few pages ago.


----------



## RickB

meremoth said:


> Here goes one last desperate attempt on my part to hear some more input on my current dilemma, so here I am to bother you guys in this thread now (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Asking this in a Schiit thread is going to get you biased answers. That said, I've read of problems with clipping on the O2, though I have no personal experience with that amp or the ODAC. Still, my biased answer is going to be that you get the Schiit.


----------



## Meremoth

chesteryonany said:


> I think you should get the RCA Bridge for the Schiit Stack.
> it was mentioned here few pages ago.


 
  
 Is this what you're talking about?  
  
 https://introprose.myshopify.com/collections/frontpage/products/rca-crossconnect-for-schiit-Stack
  
 I think I might just do that.  I would still need one of these to connect it to my PC, right? 
  
 http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10218&cs_id=1021817&p_id=9767&seq=1&format=2
  


rickb said:


> Asking this in a Schiit thread is going to get you biased answers. That said, I've read of problems with clipping on the O2, though I have no personal experience with that amp or the ODAC. Still, my biased answer is going to be that you get the Schiit.


 
  
 Haha, I figured as much, but since I already posted these questions on the O2/ODAC thread, minus the Schiit parts, someone on there actually recommended I get the Schiit stack instead of the O2+ODAC, so that turned into a O2+ODAC vs Magni Uber and Modi Uber discussion, and I thought, well hell, I might as well go ask on this thread too and just try and get a complete sense of both sides of the fan bases.  Every time I think, "nah, I shouldn't post anymore, I'm being too redundant" someone teaches me something I didn't know.


----------



## ChesterYonany

meremoth said:


> Is this what you're talking about?  _*Yes*_
> 
> https://introprose.myshopify.com/collections/frontpage/products/rca-crossconnect-for-schiit-Stack
> 
> ...


 
 i never heard the O2ODAC but i know that in terms of sound quality they are the same.
 people couldn't notice a difference between the 2 combos.


----------



## Psalmanazar

meremoth said:


> Is this what you're talking about?
> 
> https://introprose.myshopify.com/collections/frontpage/products/rca-crossconnect-for-schiit-Stack
> 
> ...


 

 I'd figure I'd respond to you here to not pollute the O2 thread with even more competitor talk.Those rigid interconnects look cool but I don't know if I'd like having an exposed PCB on the back.

 That's a 3.5mm headphone jack to RCA cable. You need a USB 2.0 A to B cable (printer cable) like this to connect the Modi DAC to your PC. Basically the DAC converts the digital PCM signal from your computer (you want to use ASIO or WASAPI so Windows doesn't try to mix in audio output from other programs and the OS) to an analog one and the amplifier amplifies it for your headphones.

 http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030301&p_id=5437&seq=1&format=2 or the rebranded schiit one.


----------



## Meremoth

psalmanazar said:


> I'd figure I'd respond to you here to not pollute the O2 thread with even more competitor talk.Those rigid interconnects look cool but I don't know if I'd like having an exposed PCB on the back.
> 
> That's a 3.5mm headphone jack to RCA cable. You need a USB 2.0 A to B cable (printer cable) like this to connect the Modi DAC to your PC. Basically the DAC converts the digital PCM signal from your computer (you want to use ASIO or WASAPI so Windows doesn't try to mix in audio output from other programs and the OS) to an analog one and the amplifier amplifies it for your headphones.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=103&cp_id=10303&cs_id=1030301&p_id=5437&seq=1&format=2 or the rebranded schiit one.


 
  
 I wish i could give out more reputation points, because so many people have been very helpful today, but alas I've ran out, but I digress...  
  
 What are the problems or potential problems associated with an exposed PCB on the back and how would the PYST CABLES prevent the PCB from being exposed?
  
 Sorry for all the questions, but I'm just extremely ignorant about all of this, but I love learning.  
  
 Would I need to use Foobar to use ASIO or WASAPI drivers?  I think I remember once coming to the conclusion that I would use WASAPI drivers if I ever started using Foobar, but I can't remember why I reached that conclusion.  Can you give me a brief (or long if you like) pro and con-esque explanation of ASIO vs. WASAPI. 
  
 Also I had someone suggest I might ought to go for the Modi Uber + O2.  This is what he said:  
  


> "from a pure specs perspective, I would go for modi and O2, you get 1.5V from the modi, and get 1X on the O2, it will let you use the volume knob a little higher with a little less risk for channel imbalance. but it might be good to ask around if people have tried that combo or had any problem"


 
  
 His belief being that channel imbalance is one of the worst things for sound quality, but he did say to ask around, so anyone have any opinion about the Modi Uber + O2 combo?  
  
  
 Thanks again, everybody, for all y'alls help.


----------



## David Aldrich

meremoth said:


> I wish i could give out more reputation points, because so many people have been very helpful today, but alas I've ran out, but I digress...
> 
> What are the problems or potential problems associated with an exposed PCB on the back and how would the PYST CABLES prevent the PCB from being exposed?
> 
> ...


----------



## Thazzz

I'm between Mode 2 and the IFI nano DAC.
 What differences are there?


----------



## roro

I'm also considering getting the M2U+M2U stack for my HD600's. I'm otherwise an audio noob, and just use Media Player Classic to play MP3's on my Windows 7 desktop PC.
  
 1) What software should I use to play audio files? How do I setup the ASIO vs. WASAPI drivers (never heard of these before today)? Are there any other settings in Windows I should be changing for best audio quality with the Schiit stack?
  
 I also currently have Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 speakers.
  
 2) What is the best way to connect these to the stack? Is this adapter all I need to connect the Klipsch speakers to the Magni 2 Uber? What is the recommended way of adjusting volume to the speakers since there will now be 2 volume knobs (one on the M2U and one on the Klipsch speakers)?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Psalmanazar

roro said:


> I'm also considering getting the M2U+M2U stack for my HD600's. I'm otherwise an audio noob, and just use Media Player Classic to play MP3's on my Windows 7 desktop PC.
> 
> 1) What software should I use to play audio files? How do I setup the ASIO vs. WASAPI drivers (never heard of these before today)? Are there any other settings in Windows I should be changing for best audio quality with the Schiit stack?
> 
> ...


 

 You just install the Schiit provided Cmedia ASIO drivers for all their DACs, check the exclusive mode boxes in windows, and output ASIO with a capable player like foobar.

 You might need a longer cable than that. The Magni 2U just acts like a pass through pre-amp to your powered speakers. You adjust the speaker volume with the knob on the speakers which have a built in amplifier. I don't know what the best position of the Magni 2u pot would be. Probably somewhere without channel imbalance.


----------



## roro

psalmanazar said:


> You just install the Schiit provided Cmedia ASIO drivers for all their DACs, check the exclusive mode boxes in windows, and output ASIO with a capable player like foobar.
> 
> You might need a longer cable than that. The Magni 2U just acts like a pass through pre-amp to your powered speakers. You adjust the speaker volume with the knob on the speakers which have a built in amplifier. I don't know what the best position of the Magni 2u pot would be. Probably somewhere without channel imbalance.


 
  
 Thanks! So does ASIO (or WASAPI) actually make any difference? This page on foobar's site says:
  
 "Please note that this component is meant for systems where ASIO is the only available output method. It is highly recommended to use the default output modes instead of ASIO. Contrary to popular "audiophile" claims, there are NO benefits from using ASIO as far as music playback quality is concerned, while bugs in ASIO drivers may severely degrade the performance."
  
 Also, the Klipsch speakers already have a fairly long cable with the 3.5mm jack (that's currently connected to the speaker out on the PC motherboard), so just a short 3.5mm female to RCA male adapter should be long enough to reach the M2U+M2U stack. Just wanted to make sure this was all I needed to connect the Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 speakers to the preamp outs.


----------



## ev666il

Reading about the Modi 2, I've run into this: https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/2r2rbk/hd650_magni_2_uber_modi_2_uber_vs_macbook_pro_13/
  
 The author says he's having aliasing problems with the Modi 2. Can anyone else confirm or deny?
  
 I suspect it might be a defective unit; if that was not the case, it would be a rather outstanding issue.


----------



## ChesterYonany

is there any difference between these two ways of adjusting volume:
  
 1. 100% on windows and playing with the pot on the amp.
 2. turning the pot on the amp to max and playing with the windows volume.
  
 ?


----------



## Psalmanazar

roro said:


> Thanks! So does ASIO (or WASAPI) actually make any difference? This page on foobar's site says:
> 
> "Please note that this component is meant for systems where ASIO is the only available output method. It is highly recommended to use the default output modes instead of ASIO. Contrary to popular "audiophile" claims, there are NO benefits from using ASIO as far as music playback quality is concerned, while bugs in ASIO drivers may severely degrade the performance."
> 
> Also, the Klipsch speakers already have a fairly long cable with the 3.5mm jack (that's currently connected to the speaker out on the PC motherboard), so just a short 3.5mm female to RCA male adapter should be long enough to reach the M2U+M2U stack. Just wanted to make sure this was all I needed to connect the Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 speakers to the preamp outs.


 
 If it didn't make a difference, people wouldn't use it. ASIO has much lower latency and much better high frequencies than DirectSound. It's the professional standard. The DirectSound resampler is still awful in Windows 10: http://archimago.blogspot.com/2015/11/measurements-windows-10-audio-stack.html


----------



## roro

psalmanazar said:


> If it didn't make a difference, people wouldn't use it. ASIO has much lower latency and much better high frequencies than DirectSound. It's the professional standard. The DirectSound resampler is still awful in Windows 10: http://archimago.blogspot.com/2015/11/measurements-windows-10-audio-stack.html




Ok, so I'll plan to use the ASIO drivers that Schiit supplies. What else do I need to do on the OS/software side of things? Is there a nice guide somewhere to follow to get started with listening to hi-fi music the audiophile way? Thoughts on foobar vs. JRiver?


----------



## Mr Rick

roro said:


> Ok, so I'll plan to use the ASIO drivers that Schiit supplies. What else do I need to do on the OS/software side of things? Is there a nice guide somewhere to follow to get started with listening to hi-fi music the audiophile way? Thoughts on foobar vs. JRiver?


 
 http://schiit.com/drivers


----------



## Psalmanazar

*How to set up an external DAC to completely bypass the horrible Windows DirectSound mixer as otherwise why did you buy an external DAC?*

 1. Connect all the cables. Turn it on. Plug it into the computer. You might want to install drivers first but the Schiits want to be plugged into a computer.
  
 2. Install the drivers for the DAC if there are any. Schiit has drivers. Install the ASIO ones if you want to use ASIO. ASIO is the professional standard; WASAPI Event mode is the clone of it as Microsoft doesn't want to pay Steinberg. I use ASIO as the Cmedia drivers Schiit provides work https://schiit.com/drivers and scroll down.
  
 3. Windows settings Set the DAC to exclusive mode. Control Panel -> Sound -> Playback devices -> Right click the DAC -> Properties. Disable all enhancements in that tab and move over to Advanced. Check both boxes for exclusive mode. You might want to set up your audio configuration now. Are you going to use the built in Realtek chip for your laptop speakers or is everything (not just your media player and music) going to go through the Modi now? That's your choice. I don't really want to know about how you watch cat videos or porn.
  
 4. Foobar. Install the ASIO extension http://www.foobar2000.org/components/view/foo_out_asio
 Preferences -> Output -> Set the device to ASIO whatever the Schiit driver is.
 Preferences -> Output -> ASIO-> Check high priority.
 If you're going to use Foobar's digital volume control (better than Windows) for more headroom set the ASIO driver to output in 24-bit. If not you can also check 16-bit. I presume you're listening to redbook CD quality audio of 16-bit, 44.1 kHz PCM. I hope you're listening to lossless FLACs too. If not, you need to ask yourself why are you doing this?

 You can also use WASAPI Event output but be sure to install the foobar wasapi component and check high priority under Preferences -> Advanced -> Playback -> WASAPI. Both ASIO and WASAPI Event will output the direct PCM stream from foobar to the DAC.

 5. Enjoy music through foobar! Notice the Windows volume control doesn't work for the output to the DAC? DirectSound is no longer interfering.


----------



## Deftone

chesteryonany said:


> is there any difference between these two ways of adjusting volume:
> 
> 1. 100% on windows and playing with the pot on the amp.
> 2. turning the pot on the amp to max and playing with the windows volume.
> ...


 
  
 Number 1
  
 if your music player is set up right with WASAPI/ASIO then you shouldnt be able to adjust volume in windows it will be set at max output even if you move a slider it wont do anything.
  
 control volume using the amp then 
  
 edit: Psalmanazar did a much better job at explaining


----------



## ChesterYonany

deftone said:


> Number 1
> 
> if your music player is set up right with WASAPI/ASIO then you shouldnt be able to adjust volume in windows it will be set at max output even if you move a slider it wont do anything.
> 
> ...


 
  
 what the ASIO does anyway?
 i need to choose between my magni and fulla, but i need both.
 magni for my HS and fulla for speakers.


----------



## Deftone

its a driver that bypasses the windows sound mixer for a higher quality output to dac.
  
 its like a good firm handshake with your dac compared to direct sound which is like a sweaty nervous handshake


----------



## bigro

psalmanazar said:


> You just install the Schiit provided Cmedia ASIO drivers for all their DACs, check the exclusive mode boxes in windows, and output ASIO with a capable player like foobar.
> 
> You might need a longer cable than that. The Magni 2U just acts like a pass through pre-amp to your powered speakers. You adjust the speaker volume with the knob on the speakers which have a built in amplifier. I don't know what the best position of the Magni 2u pot would be. Probably somewhere without channel imbalance.


 

 I do not believe the Preamp output on the Magni 2 U is just a Pass thru.The output is affected by the Gain Switch.
  
 Why Not Set the Volume level on the Speakers and use the Magni 2 U volume control for everything?  I used Powered Monitors for some time I set the Volume level on the speakers and just used Magni 2U for volume control on everything. That way you never have to touch the speaker volume control once set. The Volume on the magni will bu used every time you use cans, then you have to reset it to use the speakers.


----------



## bixby

We know what foobar say says about ASIO!  I do not know since I have never got ASIO to play nice on my rig.  I do use Event mode WASAPI and it works well and sounds great with Foobar.
  
 As for volume, my research has led to the notion that anything less than 100"% on the player will result in reduced bits.......aka you are throwing away some dynamics.  
  
 It is very similar in the Mac space, reducing volume with the itunes slider reduces bit depth.  Now how much of this is audible is certainly up for caustic thread wars, but it is commonly held as true.
  
 So for me, run the player at 100% to preserve bit depth and control volume on the analog side with the amp volume control.  Not too difficult is it?


----------



## Vargr

First of all, I am very sorry for the lack of knowledge in the post, just trying to make sure I understand everything.
  
 I will be using the stack with an Iphone (for now) and here is how I understand everything will work.
  
 Here is what I know I will need:
  
 Magni 2
 Modi 2
 Lighting to usb connector
 usb a-b cable
 powered usb hub
  
 Will I need a 1/8" to dual RCA cable? Anything else I haven't mentioned?
  
 And finally how will all of this hook up (From phone to headphones)?
  
 Once again sorry for the lack of knowledge, just looking to get some better sound while writing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Koolpep

vargr said:


> First of all, I am very sorry for the lack of knowledge in the post, just trying to make sure I understand everything.
> 
> I will be using the stack with an Iphone (for now) and here is how I understand everything will work.
> 
> ...


 

 You won't need 1/8" to dual cable but a standard RCA cable (2 connectors on each side) to connect the Modi to the Magni. Schiit sells them (PYST) but you can get them form anywhere.
  
 iPhone - lightning to USB - USB to micro USB into powered hub - USB from Modi into powered hub - RCA Modi to Magni - Headphones plugged into Magni.
  
 Cheers,
 K


----------



## Meremoth

I've decided to purchase the Magni 2 U and Modi 2 U for my incoming TH-X00's.  
  
 Where's the best place to purchase them from?  Should I just buy them straight from the schiit.com website?  (I live in the US)


----------



## bikerboy94

meremoth said:


> I've decided to purchase the Magni 2 U and Modi 2 U for my incoming TH-X00's.
> 
> Where's the best place to purchase them from?  Should I just buy them straight from the schiit.com website?  (I live in the US)


 

 I would do Schiit site. They don't do discounts. You can get at amazon but the free shipping is built into the price about $20 more,


----------



## crossfire

new schiit stack owner here. i wonder is it safe to leave the modi on 24/7?


----------



## bikerboy94

crossfire said:


> new schiit stack owner here. i wonder is it safe to leave the modi on 24/7?


 
 Probably but no point unless using it 24/7.


----------



## bixby

crossfire said:


> new schiit stack owner here. i wonder is it safe to leave the modi on 24/7?


of course, I have powered solid state dacs and amps that have been on for months.


----------



## Deftone

yes its safe, i remember jason saying something like that you should leave the dacs on all the time to "keep it warmed up" (not exact words)
  
 my asus motherboard by defualt continues to supply usb power even when the pc is switched off my modi 2 light is on, i have the non uber modi 2 usb powered but im sure the same can be said for wall warts.


----------



## bigro

Yes, You Can leave the DAC on all the time. It is recommended as the sound quality usually reaches their peak when the DAC has been on for a few hours. Their have been Multiple Posts about various DACS regarding the subject. Throughout the various Schiit threads.


----------



## mysticstryk

bigro said:


> Yes, You Can leave the DAC on all the time. It is recommended as the sound quality usually reaches their peak when the DAC has been on for a few hours. Their have been Multiple Posts about various DACS regarding the subject. Throughout the various Schiit threads.


 
  
 My OCD about leaving electronics on is flipping out. (I always make sure everything is shut down in my house when not in use)


----------



## Letmebefrank

I can't say I notice any difference in sound from the Modi 2 Uber after it has been on for several hours. Maybe my ad900x / hd598 aren't analytical enough..?


----------



## Psalmanazar

I find it gets better after an hour or two of listening. I get entranced. I'm not going to claim the DAC actually gets better as the Magni on top of it might be warming it up or I might just be getting in the zone. The Ubers are the first cheap DAC/headphone amp combo that will make me pull all nighters rocking out the more I listen to it. Only studio gear and good speakers had this effect on me before.


----------



## Deftone

mysticstryk said:


> My OCD about leaving electronics on is flipping out. (I always make sure everything is shut down in my house when not in use)


 
 im glad i dont have that, i always leave a lot of stuff on 24/7.


----------



## crossfire

Thanks all. One less thing to turn off.


----------



## Thazzz

Can anyone compare the Henry Audio and Modi 2 uber, please?
  
 I cant find any information in google


----------



## bigro

thazzz said:


> Can anyone compare the Henry Audio and Modi 2 uber, please?
> 
> I cant find any information in google


 
 I have not heard the Henry DAC but its powered by USB and does not accept Optical or Coax, so It seems closer comparison to the Non Uber Modi 2.
  
 I see your dilemma with the Henry At $149 Over the price of the Non Uber Modi 2 and $100 over the Mod 2 U. You Can Buy a Modi 2 and a  modi 2 Uber for the Price of the Henry so If it's not a step up In SQ You might as well have put that money In an envelope and mailed to a fellow head fier. I will not suggest flushing it, All of us in this Hobby need more money to buy more gear.


----------



## Thazzz

bigro said:


> I have not heard the Henry DAC but its powered by USB and does not accept Optical or Coax, so It seems closer comparison to the Non Uber Modi 2.
> 
> I see your dilemma with the Henry At $149 Over the price of the Non Uber Modi 2 and $100 over the Mod 2 U. You Can Buy a Modi 2 and a  modi 2 Uber for the Price of the Henry so If it's not a step up In SQ You might as well have put that money In an envelope and mailed to a fellow head fier. I will not suggest flushing it, All of us in this Hobby need more money to buy more gear.


 
 Yes, henry Audio is roughly 100 dollars, but that does not mean they are the same sound level. I dont mind spending $ 100 more if its better.
  
 I just want a little comparison between them.


----------



## bigro

thazzz said:


> Yes, henry Audio is roughly 100 dollars, but that does not mean they are the same sound level. I dont mind spending $ 100 more if its better.
> 
> I just want a little comparison between them.


 

 Agreed. It may very well be worth the extra $100 if it has a sound you like better.  You peaked my Interest so I did some looking. None On Ebay and very little in the Head fi Threads.
  
 Henry Audio's Return Policy:
 Returns and Refunds are handled according to Norwegian consumer protection law. You are entitled to cancel a purchase for 14 days after receiving an item. If you choose to do so, your purchase cost and reasonable return shipping expenses will be covered by Henry Audio. In order to cancel a purchase you must first contact Henry Audio at borge@henryaudio.com before making any other return claims. The returned item must be in undamaged condition and contained in its original packaging. Any return of funds will take place after the returned item's condition has been checked by Henry Audio. To date, Henry Audio's return rate is less than one in three hundred.
  
 Schitt's Return Policy.
 Just contact us via this form within 15 days of receipt of your order and we’ll give you a return authorization. When we receive your product in its original box, with any accessories intact, in like-new condition, we’ll refund the full purchase price of your product or products, minus a 5%-15% restocking fee (noted on each product page.) Of course, shipping is not included in the refund—you will pay full shipping to and from your location. Orders returned with damage or in non-stock packaging may be assessed an additional fee for reconditioning.
  
  
 Unless you know someone with a Modi 2 Uber what I am getting is both companies seem to have very good return policies, find out what your costs would be if returned from each company and If you can swing it financially do your own DAC WARS. Put them Head to head and see which one fits you best and send the other back.  I'm sure it would make for a great head fi thread


----------



## Thazzz

bigro said:


> Agreed. It may very well be worth the extra $100 if it has a sound you like better.  You peaked my Interest so I did some looking. None On Ebay and very little in the Head fi Threads.
> 
> Henry Audio's Return Policy:
> Returns and Refunds are handled according to Norwegian consumer protection law. You are entitled to cancel a purchase for 14 days after receiving an item. If you choose to do so, your purchase cost and reasonable return shipping expenses will be covered by Henry Audio. In order to cancel a purchase you must first contact Henry Audio at borge@henryaudio.com before making any other return claims. The returned item must be in undamaged condition and contained in its original packaging. Any return of funds will take place after the returned item's condition has been checked by Henry Audio. To date, Henry Audio's return rate is less than one in three hundred.
> ...


 
  
 Yes, dont exist information in head fi (very strange xD), and this makes me suspicious in the Henry Audio...
  
 I have enough money to buy both, buuut yes, i could return the Henry if it dont like me.
  
 Anyway, I wait to see if someone can tell me something.
  
 Regards.


----------



## Hawkertempest

Just received my new Modi 2 Uber this morning ...............WOW!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I have been listening to my music in my home system either via my Cary SLP-05 or my ADL-GT40 into my 600 ohm Beyerdynamic T1's or B&W P5's.
  
 If listening from the laptop through the GT40 then the USB Cabling is all Cardas Clear, the Interconnects in the Home System are all Nordost Tyr.
  
 I have the Modi 2 Uber being fed from the Lap Top via the Cardas Clear into a Schiit Audio WYRD through PYST USB into the GT40 and then into the Beyer 600 ohm T1's. In the next couple of days I will have an Audioquest Jitterbug to add at the Lap Top USB out Connection for the Cardas Clear USB Cable to plug into.
  
 Out of the box the Modi 2 Uber is incredible, it blows the sox of the headphone amp in my Cary SLP-05 and the ADL-GT40. I can't wait to hear what it sounds like after it has at least a 100 hours on it and the cables.
  
 Schiit Audio you Rock!!!! I am going to start saving and purchase a Gungnir Multibit DAC next year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 This is my third Schiit Audio purchase in the past month...........unbelievable..............and everyone has been a revelation.


----------



## Hawkertempest

Buy the $20 PYST Cables they are Strait Wire Cables, one of the premier cable makers. These are a real bargain. Why buy a "stellar"  piece of equipment and strangle it with a "junk" cable that won't let it deliver the goods. I look in horror on YouTube when I see people showing their fantastic gear connected with junk cable that you would purchase from a $2 shop "throttling"​ the potential of their system.


----------



## bigro

hawkertempest said:


> Buy the $20 PYST Cables they are Strait Wire Cables, one of the premier cable makers. These are a real bargain. Why buy a "stellar"  piece of equipment and strangle it with a "junk" cable that won't let it deliver the goods. I look in horror on YouTube when I see people showing their fantastic gear connected with junk cable that you would purchase from a $2 shop "throttling"​ the potential of their system.


 

 +1 on the Pyst But Cardas is not a cheap $2 Cable. It's exactly the Opposite. Its a very pricey "Audiophile" cable


----------



## Hawkertempest

bigro said:


> +1 on the Pyst But Cardas is not a cheap $2 Cable. It's exactly the Opposite. Its a very pricey "Audiophile" cable


 
 Hi Bigro,
               I was only talking about the $20 PSYT Cables from Schiit Audio not the Cardas as the cables from Schiit are a bargain.


----------



## Deftone

hawkertempest said:


> In the next couple of days I will have an Audioquest Jitterbug to add at the Lap Top USB out Connection for the Cardas Clear USB Cable to plug into.


 
  
 have you read any info about the jitterbug? 
  
 its been known to make the sound worse in certain situations or its changed the sound to the point people dont like it, also from objective tests i have seen it makes jitter worse.
  
 i have not used one myself so i cannot comment on my own experience with it, but please let me know how you get on.


----------



## bigro

hawkertempest said:


> Hi Bigro,
> I was only talking about the $20 PSYT Cables from Schiit Audio not the Cardas as the cables from Schiit are a bargain.


 

 Misunderstood you there. Yes the Pyst Cables are a Bargain compared most of the Others out there.


hawkertempest said:


> Just received my new Modi 2 Uber this morning ...............WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You already have a Wyrd, maybe I am missing something but the Jitter Bug and Wyrd perform similar functions. Are you taking the wyrd out of the Chain?


----------



## ChesterYonany

hawkertempest said:


> Buy the $20 PYST Cables they are Strait Wire Cables, one of the premier cable makers. These are a real bargain. *Why buy a "stellar"  piece of equipment and strangle it with a "junk" cable that won't let it deliver the goods*. I look in horror on YouTube when I see people showing their fantastic gear connected with junk cable that you would purchase from a $2 shop "throttling"​ the potential of their system.


 
  
 im honestly asking, can you feel the difference between say monoprice cable and higher quality cables?
 im not talking about the real ****ty ones.


----------



## mysticstryk

chesteryonany said:


> im honestly asking, can you feel the difference between say monoprice cable and higher quality cables?
> im not talking about the real ****ty ones.


 
  
 That's a hotly debated question. Some people swear they do, others say there is absolutely no difference.  Only way to answer that question for yourself is to try it if you ever get the chance.


----------



## Psalmanazar

The Monoprice RCA cables are crap. Way too tight. The PYST cables are good and the perfect side for AV stacks.


----------



## ChesterYonany

psalmanazar said:


> The Monoprice RCA cables are crap. Way too tight. The PYST cables are good and the perfect side for AV stacks.


 
 i was asking about SQ wise.


----------



## crossfire

Trying to install the ASIO drivers but it gives me an unsupported platform error? I'm on windows 10 (Looked at the folder and it doesn't have the windows 10 folder).


----------



## lvince95

chesteryonany said:


> i was asking about SQ wise.


 

 You are barely gonna hear a difference. People have tested time and again, and some swear they do. However, that's probably just psychological because the majority, including me, don't hear a difference. Spending $40 on PYST cables if you have disposable income is all good if you are happy with it, but saying it has better SQ than monoprice cables is ridiculous.
  
 Go with monoprice if you want to save some money. I have both the monoprice and PYST on my schiit stack and hear absolutely no difference. The only difference is that the PYST cables look better and weigh more.


----------



## ChesterYonany

lvince95 said:


> You are barely gonna hear a difference. People have tested time and again, and some swear they do. However, that's probably just psychological because the majority, including me, don't hear a difference. Spending $40 on PYST cables if you have disposable income is all good if you are happy with it, but saying it has better SQ than monoprice cables is ridiculous.
> 
> Go with monoprice if you want to save some money. I have both the monoprice and PYST on my schiit stack and hear absolutely no difference. The only difference is that the PYST cables look better and weigh more.


 
  
 actually that was what i did, few months ago, as the PYST cables was a bit overpriced for me.
 just was wondering about the SQ 
  
 also i met people that burning in their cables, which even if there is such thing, how noticeable the differences can be?


----------



## lvince95

chesteryonany said:


> actually that was what i did, few months ago, as the PYST cables was a bit overpriced for me.
> just was wondering about the SQ
> 
> also i met people that burning in their cables, which even if there is such thing, how noticeable the differences can be?


 
  
 The topic of burning in headphones is already a highly debated one. Personally, I do notice differences when burning in headphones.  Not a night and day difference, but slight. I might attribute it to my brain psychologically getting used to the headphone's sound. Quite a number of people also believe burn in is more psychological than physical.
  
 Burning in dac/amps are even more vague. Only the elite audiophiles really think about burning in audio equipment other than headphones/speakers. I would say 90% of people don't even consider burning in dac/amp. Personally, I can't tell the difference burning in my dac and amp (I've only used solid state amps so far). Maybe you'll notice a difference with tube amps, I can't say for sure as I don't have one while those who do clais there are differences while others don't notice any. Regardless, it will be very hard to tell the difference. Just like the difference between WAV and FLAC, or even FLAC vs 320kbps MP3, it will be hardly noticeable if any difference even exists.
  
 To be honest, this is the first time I've heard of anyone even burning in cables. Just thinking about it is quite hilarious really. What's the next thing we're going to burn in, our headphone pads? Or the headband? Or maybe the circuit board of every equipment must be burned in? Heck, I wouldn't be surprised if in the next 20 years audiophiles claim that we need to burn in our amp so that the sound waves transmitted make the case vibrate and that the screws will become lodged nicely through the vibrations to create the best sound effect.
  
 The point is, the effects of burning in are highly debatable. The idea behind burning in headphones in short is for the parts of the sound drivers to physically move into their desired location. There is truth to that, and I do notice slight differences burning in the headphones I won. But cables? What exactly are we burning in for the cables? Does playing sound through cables magically make it move? Because cables transmit digital signals transmitted by the computer/audio equipment, and I've yet to know of a way digital signals can physically move a cable. That would be some otherworldly physics there.
  
 TL;DR: No, burning in cables is completely ridiculous. Just like saying the PYST dumps the monoprice cables in terms of sound quality, it is ludicrous.
  
 P.S. Take a look at this 'diamond' USB and read the descriptions over at the audioquest website. The way they attempt to explain the advantages it has over normal USB cables on their own website is quite funny really. If you do believe them, then I guess you are the sort who believes cables give better SQ
  
http://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-Diamond-75m-Cable-iPhone/dp/B006ZZW3X6


----------



## ChesterYonany

lvince95 said:


> TL;DR: No, burning in cables is completely ridiculous. Just like saying the PYST dumps the monoprice cables in terms of sound quality, it is ludicrous.
> 
> P.S. Take a look at this 'diamond' USB and read the descriptions over at the audioquest website. The way they attempt to explain the advantages it has over normal USB cables on their own website is quite funny really. If you do believe them, then I guess you are the sort who believes cables give better SQ
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-Diamond-75m-Cable-iPhone/dp/B006ZZW3X6


 
  
 Yea, i agree with you, just mentioned the cable burn in to see if anyone else heard about it


----------



## mysticstryk

lvince95 said:


> P.S. Take a look at this 'diamond' USB and read the descriptions over at the audioquest website. The way they attempt to explain the advantages it has over normal USB cables on their own website is quite funny really. If you do believe them, then I guess you are the sort who believes cables give better SQ
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-Diamond-75m-Cable-iPhone/dp/B006ZZW3X6


 
  
 They even have $1500 hdmi cables!  The reviews and comments are certainly entertaining.
  
 EDIT:  Oh my, those reviews for the $1500 hdmi cable... 
  
 EDIT 2: What? How? Why?  Audioquest event has a $14,000 hdmi cable!


----------



## lvince95

mysticstryk said:


> They even have $1500 hdmi cables!  The reviews and comments are certainly entertaining.
> 
> EDIT:  Oh my, those reviews for the $1500 hdmi cable...
> 
> EDIT 2: What? How? Why?  Audioquest event has a $14,000 hdmi cable!




The reviews are pretty hilarious.

Man and I thought their diamond UsB were the most expensive. Clearly I didnt bother to look. $14,000 LMAO


----------



## dtabn

Neeed those diamonds to transmit digital signal duh   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 /s off
  
 Yet we can transmit digital signal through the air easily with no problems.


----------



## Pings

I was just about to buy the Magni 2 Uber then I seen Vali 2. I have the AKG M220, AKG K553, AKG K7XX, Audio Technica ATH-AD900X. I got the Sennheiser HD 598 SE, and the Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250 LE are under the tree x-miss. Should I go with a flat sound signature like the Magni 2 because I have so many headphones or go with the Vali 2? I plan to buy more headphones next year too.


----------



## ChesterYonany

pings said:


> I was just about to buy the Magni 2 Uber then I seen Vali 2. I have the AKG M220, AKG K553, AKG K7XX, Audio Technica ATH-AD900X. I got the Sennheiser HD 598 SE, and the Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250 LE are under the tree x-miss. Should I go with a flat sound signature like the Magni 2 because I have so many headphones or go with the Vali 2? I plan to buy more headphones next year too.


 
 IMO you should go with a DAC\AMP that is as neutral and transparent as possible.
 that way you can listen to your HPs sound signature and not the amp itself.
 especially when you have a lot of HPs.


----------



## TinearedOne

Thus says the solid state guy.  The first Vali was apparently quite good.  This one is rollable and has a pre out.  Sounds fun to me.


----------



## mysticstryk

krash183 said:


> Thinking about upgrading my modi and magni originals to the 2 Uber versions.






Edit: Reading comprehension has failed me. For some reason I read your post as having the Modi 2 and Magni 2. Forget everything I said, as I'm not familiar with the originals.


----------



## mysticstryk

krash183 said:


> They all have aluminum chassis. No?




I edited my post, I thought you said you had the regular Modi 2 and Magni 2. 

Only the Uber versions ($150 each) have the aluminum chasis. The regular $99 versions is painted steel.


----------



## eimis

I almost blew my ear out when one channel just went 100% volume, regardless of pot on my magni 2u. Truly bought some Schiit
  
 EDIT:
 Kinda wish I was dreaming

  
 EDIT 2:
 Turns out it was the potentiometer.


----------



## Nitemare3219

eimis said:


> I almost blew my ear out when one channel just went 100% volume, regardless of pot on my magni 2u. Truly bought some Schiit
> 
> EDIT:
> Kinda wish I was dreaming


 
 You the first report of this? Schiit say anything about it?
  
 Just got a Uber stack, so kind of interested. If my $1500 K812's or $1000 SE846's blew out because of that, I'd be pissed.


----------



## eimis

This just happened, waiting to see what Schiit says


----------



## Jason Stoddard

eimis said:


> This just happened, waiting to see what Schiit says


 

 I'd check your email--I just looked at the tech support queue, and we have no email regarding a problematic Magni either today or yesterday. The amp is clearly broken, and we need to have a look at it.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

crossfire said:


> Trying to install the ASIO drivers but it gives me an unsupported platform error? I'm on windows 10 (Looked at the folder and it doesn't have the windows 10 folder).


 
 I'm not sure if you had the same problems as me, but you want to make sure that the driver you downloaded isn't encrypted.  Right click on the extracted folder, choose properties, and click advanced under the general tab.  See if the encrypt contents check box is checked, and make sure it's not checked.  Then try installing/updating the drivers.  
  
 To the other post with the volume problem, first time I've heard of that 100% volume thing.  I have never experienced anything close to that on mine.  Open a ticket and fix it!  I'm easily impressed by how you knew to open the case and test that reading.


----------



## crossfire

vnmslsrbms said:


> I'm not sure if you had the same problems as me, but you want to make sure that the driver you downloaded isn't encrypted.  Right click on the extracted folder, choose properties, and click advanced under the general tab.  See if the encrypt contents check box is checked, and make sure it's not checked.  Then try installing/updating the drivers.
> 
> To the other post with the volume problem, first time I've heard of that 100% volume thing.  I have never experienced anything close to that on mine.  Open a ticket and fix it!  I'm easily impressed by how you knew to open the case and test that reading.


 
 Nope, not encrypted. I emailed Schiit about this and they said all their drivers are through C-Media so whenever they update it to windows 10... god knows when. I'm using WASAPI in the mean time anyways.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

I see.  I never tried it on Windows 10 as my work computer is Windows 7.  Windows 10 works great with my Auralic Vega and RWA Bellina HPA even though the Bellina driver isn't even signed LOL.  I'm surprised the Windows 7 one doesn't work.  Though for my network card the Windows 7 driver did funny things in Windows 10 like it wouldn't connect.  


crossfire said:


> Nope, not encrypted. I emailed Schiit about this and they said all their drivers are through C-Media so whenever they update it to windows 10... god knows when. I'm using WASAPI in the mean time anyways.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

Oh and if it's driver signing, you can try from page 17 to disable driver signing.  
 https://minidsp.com/images/documents/USBStreamer%20Manual.pdf


----------



## Tequilasunriser

I'd like some clarification about how the Modi 2 Uber is powered.
  
 Is the Modi 2 Uber powered by the USB port when used as a USB DAC? Is it only powered by mains for the optical and coax?
  
 On the site is states, "Power Supply: Modi 2 is USB powered, Modi 2 Uber has a linear power supply and wall-wart."
  
 There is no mention of the Uber being USB powered, but Google searches seem to indicate that the Uber is USB powered when in USB mode.


----------



## DjBobby

tequilasunriser said:


> I'd like some clarification about how the Modi 2 Uber is powered.
> 
> Is the Modi 2 Uber powered by the USB port when used as a USB DAC? Is it only powered by mains for the optical and coax?
> 
> ...


 

 Modi 2 Uber needs powered USB hub, if used with iPhone. So, it seems that it uses usb power from the source in usb mode.


----------



## Tequilasunriser

djbobby said:


> Modi 2 needs powered USB hub, if used with iPhone. So, it seems that it uses usb power from the source in usb mode.


 
  
 Same for the *Uber* Modi 2 which has an AC wall wart?


----------



## DjBobby

tequilasunriser said:


> Same for the *Uber* Modi 2 which has an AC wall wart?


 

 Yes, I meant 2 Modi Uber.


----------



## bigro

http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/4455#post_11156943
  
 A little More Information in this post about the Modi 2 U Power.
  
  
 "...Modi 2 Uber is a very different product than a Modi 2. Because it has optical and coaxial inputs, it needs a power supply. It can’t rely on the USB input alone for power.
  
 Which gives it a big leg up on Modi 2 right there—a linear, low-noise, multiply regulated power supply. With a wall-wart, yeah, but a linear supply will beat USB power anyday...."


----------



## disastermouse

I put up a thread about this, but does anyone know how the Modi 2 Uber compares to my current DAC? I'm currently running a circa 2011 MusicStreamer II+.


----------



## bixby

disastermouse said:


> I put up a thread about this, but does anyone know how the Modi 2 Uber compares to my current DAC? I'm currently running a circa 2011 MusicStreamer II+.


 
 Yup, I had both at the same time.  Two different signatures.  Modi is brighter and more stark.  II+ is thicker and more laid back.
  
 I sold the Modi and kept the HRT.  Still looking for my bedside dac replacement.  Using a friend's Havana to good effect with a nice Halide bridge in front.
  
 If you can swing the cash, the Bimby has no competition at the price.


----------



## disastermouse

bixby said:


> Yup, I had both at the same time.  Two different signatures.  Modi is brighter and more stark.  II+ is thicker and more laid back.
> 
> I sold the Modi and kept the HRT.  Still looking for my bedside dac replacement.  Using a friend's Havana to good effect with a nice Halide bridge in front.
> 
> If you can swing the cash, the Bimby has no competition at the price.


 

 What's a Bimby? Bifrost Multibit?


----------



## bixby

disastermouse said:


> What's a Bimby? Bifrost Multibit?


 
 yup, the official naming protocol is:
  
 take the first two letters of the dac name and add MB (for MultiBit) and then Y to make it cute, hence Gungnir MulitBit becomes GU+MB+Y or Gumby
  
 Bifrost MultiBit becomes BI+MB+Y or Bimby
  
 And if they come out with a Modi Multibit it would be MO+MB+Y or Momby.
  
 Well it works for all but the Yggy but there was never a non MultiBit version of that, so the protocol holds.


----------



## maheeinfy

I upped my game and got a Woo WA2 amp last week. DAC is still Modi(original/first gen). Both are connected with PYST cables.
With this setup,I m getting hum from headphones(Beyer T1)when I go past 11' clock on volume on WA2.
I was told that Modi's output is not clean enough and I need to upgrade the DAC. 
Anyone had this similar experience? Is modi not outputting clean signal?


----------



## ChesterYonany

maheeinfy said:


> I upped my game and got a Woo WA2 amp last week. DAC is still Modi(original/first gen). Both are connected with PYST cables.
> With this setup,I m getting hum from headphones(Beyer T1)when I go past 11' clock on volume on WA2.
> I was told that Modi's output is not clean enough and I need to upgrade the DAC.
> Anyone had this similar experience? Is modi not outputting clean signal?


 
  
 i have the Modi2 with the Magni 2.
 when i put it on Hi gain with full volume i cant hear anything. (was using the 400i)
  
 hope it helps you.


----------



## Mr Rick

maheeinfy said:


> I upped my game and got a Woo WA2 amp last week. DAC is still Modi(original/first gen). Both are connected with PYST cables.
> With this setup,I m getting hum from headphones(Beyer T1)when I go past 11' clock on volume on WA2.
> I was told that Modi's output is not clean enough and I need to upgrade the DAC.
> Anyone had this similar experience? Is modi not outputting clean signal?


 
  
 Easy to test. Disconnect the Modi and listen again.


----------



## lvince95

maheeinfy said:


> I upped my game and got a Woo WA2 amp last week. DAC is still Modi(original/first gen). Both are connected with PYST cables.
> With this setup,I m getting hum from headphones(Beyer T1)when I go past 11' clock on volume on WA2.
> I was told that Modi's output is not clean enough and I need to upgrade the DAC.
> Anyone had this similar experience? Is modi not outputting clean signal?


 
 You should definitely do as Mr. Rick suggested to see if its the modi's problem or not.
  
 But generally, noise at high gain is 95% due to the amp. If there is no noise at low gain, and noise at high gain when you use your headphones, then it is usually 99% due to the amp. I mean, if the modi is not outputting a clean signal, you should be able to hear it even at low gain since it will be constant. The amp on the other hand is more likely to cause distortion/noise at higher volumes/gain.
  
 But just check each piece of equipment individually to be sure.


----------



## bigro

lvince95 said:


> You should definitely do as Chester suggested to see if its the modi's problem or not.
> 
> But generally, noise at high gain is 95% due to the amp. If there is no noise at low gain, and noise at high gain when you use your headphones, then it is usually 99% due to the amp. I mean, if the modi is not outputting a clean signal, you should be able to hear it even at low gain since it will be constant. The amp on the other hand is more likely to cause distortion/noise at higher volumes/gain.
> 
> But just check each piece of equipment individually to be sure.


 
 As Mr. Rick says. Disconnect the Modi If you still hear the noise its the amp. In my experience amp noise is sometimes a symptom of bad power from the outlet.
  
 If you determine it's not the amp it may be the USB power that the Modi is using. I had some noise at home but my work computer did not. A Wyrd Helped the Original Modi a lot


----------



## maheeinfy

thanks guys. It's not the amp 
Without modi connected, no hum even on max volume. 
But I've been using modi for 2 years with magni. Never had hum problems. 
Could it be that my new 'high end' amp is too revealing?
I also have this problem with two other dacs I own - Emotiva DC1 and Fiio X3 ii.


----------



## lvince95

maheeinfy said:


> thanks guys. It's not the amp
> Without modi connected, no hum even on max volume.
> But I've been using modi for 2 years with magni. Never had hum problems.
> Could it be that my new 'high end' amp is too revealing?
> I also have this problem with two other dacs I own - Emotiva DC1 and Fiio X3 ii.


 
 Glad you found the source of your problem. But having all 3 DAC with the same problem is indeed kind of odd. Do the DACs work fine with the magni, or is it just with the new amp?


----------



## maheeinfy

lvince95 said:


> Glad you found the source of your problem. But having all 3 DAC with the same problem is indeed kind of odd. Do the DACs work fine with the magni, or is it just with the new amp?


 
 Its just the new amp.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Sounds like the amp is the problem to me, sometimes amps will be totally silent until a source is plugged in even when the amp is the noise issue.


----------



## bixby

Yup, sounds like a ground loop problem.  You could try a cheater adapter on the power cord plug of the woo, or another power cord.  In the meantime, a quick email to Woo would be my plan.  Sometimes tube equipment has a ground lift switch, my pre does, but I did not see that on the Woo.
 EDIT:
  
 Sometimes internal wiring can pick up some 60hz hum.  Re-routing wires in one instance cured a very faint hum I had in a piece of tube gear, but it was done by the manufacturer.


----------



## maheeinfy

bixby said:


> Yup, sounds like a ground loop problem.  You could try a cheater adapter on the power cord plug of the woo, or another power cord.  In the meantime, a quick email to Woo would be my plan.  Sometimes tube equipment has a ground lift switch, my pre does, but I did not see that on the Woo.
> EDIT:
> 
> Sometimes internal wiring can pick up some 60hz hum.  Re-routing wires in one instance cured a very faint hum I had in a piece of tube gear, but it was done by the manufacturer.


 
 Thanks. I did notice that hum is there even when DAC is off. Just connecting the dac to amp is causing hum in headphones(DAC is not even connected to my laptop). I tried a different power cable, different power socket in my apartment, but the hum is there.
  
 I did contact Woo, and was told to try out some of these options i tried today. I was also told to upgrade my dac, cables. But i don't want to drop another couple hundred dollars just to get rid of the hum,especially when my other amps work fine in the same setup. 
  
 I will try the cheater adapter option. If its no trouble, could you suggest one?


----------



## ConteZero

Try to remove / Insulate ground in every power supply plug on your chain.


----------



## rwscpa

I just got my Mag 2 and Mod 2 Ubers last night and I set them up this morning. I've only had about an hour listening to Spotify and iTunes(192 to 303 bit rate on iTunes) with them. I was alternating between my three headphones(MDR-Z7, DT880 600ohm, and HFM 400i) and all three sound fantastic. I can easily drive the Z7 on low gain while the 880 and 400i sound great in hi gain. The music sounds so clear. This was a great investment for my music.


----------



## lvince95

rwscpa said:


> I just got my Mag 2 and Mod 2 Ubers last night and I set them up this morning. I've only had about an hour listening to Spotify and iTunes(192 to 303 bit rate on iTunes) with them. I was alternating between my three headphones(MDR-Z7, DT880 600ohm, and HFM 400i) and all three sound fantastic. I can easily drive the Z7 on low gain while the 880 and 400i sound great in hi gain. The music sounds so clear. This was a great investment for my music.


 
 How would you describe the differences in sound? Is it noticeably brighter/harsher, with more/less bass extension?


----------



## vnmslsrbms

maheeinfy said:


> I upped my game and got a Woo WA2 amp last week. DAC is still Modi(original/first gen). Both are connected with PYST cables.
> With this setup,I m getting hum from headphones(Beyer T1)when I go past 11' clock on volume on WA2.
> I was told that Modi's output is not clean enough and I need to upgrade the DAC.
> Anyone had this similar experience? Is modi not outputting clean signal?


 
 I tried maxing the volume on my magni 2 and didn't hear any hum with the modi 2 uber connected powered on but no audio.  Though I do know the hum you're talking about.  I get some of it in my stereo monoblock amplifiers.  Connected with XLR, it's pretty much dead quiet.  Single ended there is a very slight hum that's only noticeable when I put my ear next to the tweeters.  Doesn't really change with different cables (I think slightly).  I also get it when I turn it up all the way on my Bellina Pro which is on a single ended connection.  But that's to be expected as tubes are involved there.  My Vega via XLR is dead quiet.  Though XLR is out of the question for budget components such as the modi/magnis.  They won't even fit and won't even be true differential designs anyway.


----------



## Letmebefrank

My magni 2 died today. No idea what happened. It worked fine last night, flicked it on today and it didn't make a click sound, but the light on the front and the orange one inside turned on. No sound at all coming from it, speakers/speaker amp work fine from same source (modi 2U)
  
 Just contacted schiit. I'm really really bummed about this. Listening to my xonar DX now. Sounds like crap compared to the magni2/modi2U.


----------



## Spragoo

Any Australian owners of this stack? The set is $400 AUD from the Australian reseller (addictedtoaudio.com.au) which I'm not quite willing to pay. The exchange rate and shipping don't make it much cheaper off of the Schiit site either (about $350 AUD). Is there a cheaper way to obtain these (preferably not second hand)?


----------



## ChesterYonany

spragoo said:


> Any Australian owners of this stack? The set is $400 AUD from the Australian reseller (addictedtoaudio.com.au) which I'm not quite willing to pay. The exchange rate and shipping don't make it much cheaper off of the Schiit site either (about $350 AUD). Is there a cheaper way to obtain these (preferably not second hand)?


 
 i think 350-400 is too much for this setup.
 how much the O2ODAC combo cost at Australia?


----------



## matthawke

chesteryonany said:


> i think 350-400 is too much for this setup.
> how much the O2ODAC combo cost at Australia?


 
  
 (Chiming in here as I too have been holding off due to the bad Aussie dollar...)
  
 O2+ODAC costs between $450 and $520ish (see here, here and here). At current exchange rates that translates to ~$375 USD. Which is basically the cost of Magni 2U + Modi 2U + shipping direct from Schiit.
  


spragoo said:


> The set is $400 AUD from the Australian reseller (addictedtoaudio.com.au)...


 
  
 Yeah, that's for the non-Uber stack. Addicted to Audio charges 2x $279 AUD = $558 AUD for the 2U stack...


----------



## ChesterYonany

matthawke said:


> (Chiming in here as I too have been holding off due to the bad Aussie dollar...)
> 
> O2+ODAC costs between $450 and $520ish (see here, here and here). At current exchange rates that translates to ~$375 USD. Which is basically the cost of Magni 2U + Modi 2U + shipping direct from Schiit.
> 
> ...


 

 so all of the DACs\AMPs are expensive there?
 try to find a combo in the same price and SQ range in the US and is cheaper in Australia.
  
 if there isnt, just go with the Schiit stack.


----------



## Spragoo

chesteryonany said:


> so all of the DACs\AMPs are expensive there?
> try to find a combo in the same price and SQ range in the US and is cheaper in Australia.
> 
> if there isnt, just go with the Schiit stack.




I'll probably go for the Schiit stack (non uber) off the Schiit website. It isn't all bad though; Addicted to Audio sell the HD600's for $328 AUD which translates into $237 USD.


----------



## crossfire

IMO you dont really need modi 2 uber if you are planing to use usb only unless you want the other inputs like optical out. Though, magni 2 uber is worth it because of pooooooowaaaaaaaa


----------



## Gggggas

Hello guys, 
  
 I'm pretty new to good audio quality and I am thinking of improving my current audio setup which consists of a Fiio E10K and my Audio Technica ATH-M50X headphones. 
  
 I will only use the new modi magni setup on my pc so I don't think I need the Modi 2 Uber one. 
 About the Magni 2 I am gonna drive the M50X and the Hifiman 400S that I am thinking of buying so I really don't know if I should go for the Uber one. 
  
 I would really appreciate your experience/knowledge, I love high quality audio and will definitely be stepping my game up with the Modi 2&Magni 2 + HifiMan 400S.


----------



## lvince95

gggggas said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I'm pretty new to good audio quality and I am thinking of improving my current audio setup which consists of a Fiio E10K and my Audio Technica ATH-M50X headphones.
> 
> ...


 
 Magni 1 - no gain switch, not as suitable for low impedance headphones compared to Magni 2
 Magni 2 - has gain switch, able to drive low impedance or high impedance more effectively
 Magni 2 Uber (vs non uber) - more power, pre-amp outs for external speakers, apparently more sophisticated gain stage
 -------
 Modi 1 - USB input, USB powered
 Modi 2 - USB input, USB powered
 Modi 2 Uber (vs non uber) - Multiple inputs (USB, optical, coaxial). Needs a wallwart for power. Apparently more sophisticated analog section
 -------
 For Magni 1 vs Magni 2, its more about the gain switch and more power. Magni 2 Uber for pre-amp outs if you want to drive external speakers and slightly more power
 For Modi, its more of Modi 1 vs Modi 2 Uber because of the multiple inputs. Modi 1 and Modi 2 (non uber) are very similar.
  
 EDIT: I also suggest you wait for the HE-400i to go on sale for $299 instead of going for the HE-400s. Unless you think you prefer the sound of the HE-400s, the HE-400i is widely regarded to be the better of the 2.


----------



## disastermouse

Is a Magni to Magni 2 Uber a worthwhile upgrade for me? I have an HRT MusicStreamer II+ DAC and HD 650 and HE-500 headphones.

To clarify, I currently have a Magni 1 and am thinking about upgrading to a Magni 2 Uber.


----------



## Gggggas

lvince95 said:


> Magni 1 - no gain switch, not as suitable for low impedance headphones compared to Magni 2
> Magni 2 - has gain switch, able to drive low impedance or high impedance more effectively
> Magni 2 Uber (vs non uber) - more power, pre-amp outs for external speakers, apparently more sophisticated gain stage
> -------
> ...


 
 Thank you very much for the reply, from what I understand I don't need the Uber version of the Modi 2. 
 The Magni 2 seem to be able to power both the M50X as well as the HifiMan 400S with no issues. 
  
 If anyone wants to add anything I would really appreciate more answers.
  
 I now saw your edit, thanks for the suggestion I'll definitely have a look at it


----------



## bigro

The only difference with the Modi 2 and the 2 U is not just the extra Inputs. This has been said many times, It is false. I had the Modi which is essentially the same as the Modi 2 without the " expert switch" I have done comparisons between the two.  I own 2 Modi 2 U's and gave the Modi 1 to a friend for this reason. There is a noticable improvement in sound quality when you get a Modi 2 U. The only reason would suggest a Modi 2 was if someone did not want to install drivers.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

mr rick said:


> Easy to test. Disconnect the Modi and listen again.
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As Mr. Rick says. Disconnect the Modi If you still hear the noise its the amp. In my experience amp noise is sometimes a symptom of bad power from the outlet.


 
  
 + 1
  
 Noise can come from AC power, audio cables, and/or connected gear. If amp is silent when no sources are connected, the noise is _not_ coming from the amp.
  
 An amplifier's job is to AMPLIFY all incoming signals, it doesn't know if that signal is music or noise. Isolate the amp from the rest of the system will tell you if the noise is generated by the amp or by incoming devices.


----------



## bigro

hifiguy528 said:


> + 1
> 
> Noise can come from AC power, audio cables, and/or connected gear. If amp is silent when no sources are connected, the noise is _not_ coming from the amp.
> 
> An amplifier's job is to AMPLIFY all incoming signals, it doesn't know if that signal is music or noise. Isolate the amp from the rest of the system will tell you if the noise is generated by the amp or by incoming devices.


 

 I had to get a Pretty Beefy Power conditioner because there was dirty power from the outlet. The other issue I had was interference from cables. Monoprice cables are great but upgrading to cables with better shielding now has my setup practically dead silent. After Months of Battling Noise I am one of those that do not subscribe to the idea that all cables are the same.


----------



## RickB

bigro said:


> I had to get a Pretty Beefy Power conditioner because there was dirty power from the outlet. The other issue I had was interference from cables. Monoprice cables are great but upgrading to cables with better shielding now has my setup practically dead silent. After Months of Battling Noise I am one of those that do not subscribe to the idea that all cables are the same.


 

 What would you recommend for cables that have better shielding?


----------



## lvince95

rickb said:


> What would you recommend for cables that have better shielding?


 

 You definitely want the Schiit PYST cables for their blessed shielding. They have designed this cable with their divine touch so that the Schiit stack is free from all demonic noises that plague USB cables. And for the USB A-B, I suggest the audioquest diamond usb that goes for ~$600 but is unavailable at the moment because of the huge demand for shielding done right.
  
 Also, get a Wyrd for more ultimate noise reduction. Ideally, and I quote, "The power from the usb port might be filled with demons and goblins. A powered usb hub or a Wyrd (fro Schitt) might be able to exorcise your usb interface with their blessed touch."


----------



## RickB

lvince95 said:


> You definitely want the Schiit PYST cables for their blessed shielding. They have designed this cable with their divine touch so that the Schiit stack is free from all demonic noises that plague USB cables. And for the USB A-B, I suggest the audioquest diamond usb that goes for ~$600 but is unavailable at the moment because of the huge demand for shielding done right.
> 
> Also, get a Wyrd for more ultimate noise reduction. Ideally, and I quote, "The power from the usb port might be filled with demons and goblins. A powered usb hub or a Wyrd (fro Schitt) might be able to exorcise your usb interface with their blessed touch."


 
  
 Thanks, I already use a Wyrd.


----------



## bigro

I do not know about the Secret Sauce behind the Pyst Cables. I Knox they are mad by a company Based in Florida Called Straightwire. I have upgraded most of My Interconnects to Pyst or regular straightwire level one interconnects which is their lowest priced line.  I Also use Blue Jeans Cable company for 2 Channel Speaker setup, They excellent but are very heavy cables so for a headphone setup they are sort of hard to manage. The Pyst Are really nice for stacking because they is not an extra 18 Inches of cable you have to coil up. 
 All of these are not super expensive cables when you look at some insanely priced cables. They run 30- 40 dollars per meter for RCA interconnects and will easily moce over to any upgraded gear that uses the standard connections.


----------



## bixby

disastermouse said:


> Is a Magni to Magni 2 Uber a worthwhile upgrade for me? I have an HRT MusicStreamer II+ DAC and HD 650 and HE-500 headphones.
> 
> To clarify, I currently have a Magni 1 and am thinking about upgrading to a Magni 2 Uber.


 
 Depends, I had both and the Modi 2 Uber was really bright.  I kept the HRT and shifted the Modi 2 uber.  I think the Modi 2 Y
 Uber likes a darkish amp like the Magni.  With the Asgard 2 it was not a great match for either my Mad Dogs or the HE400s.
  
 The HRT is not perfect but a lot more natural sounding in the mids for my ears.  The HRT is a bit closed in the treble.  If it were me I would save up and get the Bimby.


----------



## RickB

bigro said:


> I do not know about the Secret Sauce behind the Pyst Cables. I Knox they are mad by a company Based in Florida Called Straightwire. I have upgraded most of My Interconnects to Pyst or regular straightwire level one interconnects which is their lowest priced line.  I Also use Blue Jeans Cable company for 2 Channel Speaker setup, They excellent but are very heavy cables so for a headphone setup they are sort of hard to manage. The Pyst Are really nice for stacking because they is not an extra 18 Inches of cable you have to coil up.
> All of these are not super expensive cables when you look at some insanely priced cables. They run 30- 40 dollars per meter for RCA interconnects and will easily moce over to any upgraded gear that uses the standard connections.




Thanks.


----------



## disastermouse

bixby said:


> Depends, I had both and the Modi 2 Uber was really bright.  I kept the HRT and shifted the Modi 2 uber.  I think the Modi 2 Y
> Uber likes a darkish amp like the Magni.  With the Asgard 2 it was not a great match for either my Mad Dogs or the HE400s.
> 
> The HRT is not perfect but a lot more natural sounding in the mids for my ears.  The HRT is a bit closed in the treble.  If it were me I would save up and get the Bimby.



No, I'm going to keep the HRT for now, but I have a Magni original and was thinking about getting the Magni 2 Uber amp to replace my Magni amp.


----------



## bixby

disastermouse said:


> No, I'm going to keep the HRT for now, but I have a Magni original and was thinking about getting the Magni 2 Uber amp to replace my Magni amp.


 
 duh, so sorry, I really need to have my coffee before I reply in the mornings


----------



## timsateroy

I'm currently sporting the original Modi/Magni stack, but with the acquisition of a set of active studio monitors¹ I'm looking to integrate them to my current setup.
  
 Honestly, the Magni 2 Uber seems like the perfect fit with one common volume knob and its preamp connections, but it feels somewhat unnecessary to buy a brand new one when my current amplifier is working just fine. Apart from Y-solutions and reverse SYS², neither of which will give me a switch/common volume knob, are there any easy and cheap options I haven't thought of?
  
 Thanks!
  
 ¹ KRK Rokit RP5 G3.
 ² Reverse won't do volume, as far as I've understood. Please do correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## biggysmalls

OK I hope that this isn't the most ridiculous question, but how would one feed a magni the line out from a Meridian Explorer? What cable should you use?


----------



## Letmebefrank

biggysmalls said:


> OK I hope that this isn't the most ridiculous question, but how would one feed a magni the line out from a Meridian Explorer? What cable should you use?


 3.5mm stereo to rca cable.


----------



## bixby

biggysmalls said:


> OK I hope that this isn't the most ridiculous question, but how would one feed a magni the line out from a Meridian Explorer? What cable should you use?


 
 Simple, you just need to get an appropriate length cable.  It will have a 3.5mm stereo phone plug on one end and two rca phono plugs on the other end.  It connects with the mini stereo phone plug into the line out jack on the Explorer and with the RCA plugs into the left and right RCA jack inputs on the Magni.
  
 Like this one which is really cheap or any number of possibly better cables for more money.
  
http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Audio-Cable-Splitter-1-Mini/dp/B00004Z5CP/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1451171958&sr=8-1&keywords=mini+stereo+phone+plug+-+rca+stereo 
  
 or like this:
  
http://www.amazon.com/WireWorld-Pulse-Mini-Cable-Meter/dp/B00YPV4OV6/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1451172110&sr=8-1-fkmr1&keywords=wireworld+mini+stereo+phone+plug+-+rca+phono+stereo


----------



## bigro

timsateroy said:


> I'm currently sporting the original Modi/Magni stack, but with the acquisition of a set of active studio monitors¹ I'm looking to integrate them to my current setup.
> 
> Honestly, the Magni 2 Uber seems like the perfect fit with one common volume knob and its preamp connections, but it feels somewhat unnecessary to buy a brand new one when my current amplifier is working just fine. Apart from Y-solutions and reverse SYS², neither of which will give me a switch/common volume knob, are there any easy and cheap options I haven't thought of?
> 
> ...


 
 The Headphone option Should Work Ok, I am not sure If the head head phone out will give you the same Power as the Pre outs. The only thing that i can think off other than volume level being a bit low is that you would have to crank the volume up higher to compensate for the lower output power and you may hear a faint hiss. If have to go for the Magni 2 U. I Used Monitors with the Magni 2 U now using some centrance passives and have also used monitors with the Valhalla 2.It works very well. Hopefully the headphone jack experiment works.


----------



## timsateroy

bigro said:


> The Headphone option Should Work Ok, I am not sure If the head head phone out will give you the same Power as the Pre outs. The only thing that i can think off other than volume level being a bit low is that you would have to crank the volume up higher to compensate for the lower output power and you may hear a faint hiss. If have to go for the Magni 2 U. I Used Monitors with the Magni 2 U now using some centrance passives and have also used monitors with the Valhalla 2.It works very well. Hopefully the headphone jack experiment works.


 

 I'm not quite sure I understood you correctly, but the preamp output acts only as a volume controller and should not add any power (or noise).
  


> *Preamp Output: *Yes, controlled by volume pot and switched via headphone jack
> - http://schiit.com/products/magni-2


----------



## Nitemare3219

lvince95 said:


> You definitely want the Schiit PYST cables for their blessed shielding. They have designed this cable with their divine touch so that the Schiit stack is free from all demonic noises that plague USB cables. And for the USB A-B, I suggest the audioquest diamond usb that goes for ~$600 but is unavailable at the moment because of the huge demand for shielding done right.
> 
> Also, get a Wyrd for more ultimate noise reduction. Ideally, and I quote, "The power from the usb port might be filled with demons and goblins. A powered usb hub or a Wyrd (fro Schitt) might be able to exorcise your usb interface with their blessed touch."


 
 I thought digital signals such as USB didn't acquire noise? I'm using a 6 foot Amazon USB cable for my Modi 2 U... it's fine.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

nitemare3219 said:


> I thought digital signals such as USB didn't acquire noise? I'm using a 6 foot Amazon USB cable for my Modi 2 U... it's fine.


 
 I can't tell if lvince95 is being sarcastic or is really encouraging an exorcism via PYST.  But IMO cables don't matter as long as they work.  USB isn't analog, and if the interference really gets bad it results in dropouts etc.  One time I heard some weird static on my bellina with a USB cable that I didn't hear on my vega.  Not sure why that happens.  The Modi isn't that picky in my opinion, which is more the sign of good design IMO.


----------



## disastermouse

Can anyone tell me what to expect if moving from an original Magni to a Magni 2 Uber?


----------



## lvince95

vnmslsrbms said:


> I can't tell if lvince95 is being sarcastic or is really encouraging an exorcism via PYST.  But IMO cables don't matter as long as they work.  USB isn't analog, and if the interference really gets bad it results in dropouts etc.  One time I heard some weird static on my bellina with a USB cable that I didn't hear on my vega.  Not sure why that happens.  The Modi isn't that picky in my opinion, which is more the sign of good design IMO.


 

 Lol, of course it's sarcasm. I ordered the PYST RCAs and USB from amazon (same one sold by Schiit) and also the monoprice ones to compare using my own ears. After some testing, I found no discernible difference at all, even when I tried tapping/moving them they sounded the same without noise. The difference claimed by others is either placebo or because they compared using a bad cable. Or they could just have better ears than me, but I'm only 20 so I'm inclined to believe I still have good hearing.
  
 It's just funny to hear the snake oil about the cables, because even if it's true I think it's overkill for this setup. Maybe for a more expensive setup, you'll want the best of the best. But spending $40 on cables for an entry level Schiit stack is really overkill IMO when the goal of the Schiit stack is to keep costs down.


----------



## timsateroy

disastermouse said:


> Can anyone tell me what to expect if moving from an original Magni to a Magni 2 Uber?


 

 Their product page will give you the details. Be sure to check their FAQ as well.
  
 tl;dr more power, preamp, gain stage, fancier chassis


----------



## disastermouse

timsateroy said:


> Their product page will give you the details. Be sure to check their FAQ as well.
> 
> tl;dr more power, preamp, gain stage, fancier chassis



I know what the spec sheet says and what the changes are. I was asking for a description from someone who'd made the change. I'm trying to decide between a Magni 2 Uber and a Vali 2.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

lvince95 said:


> Lol, of course it's sarcasm. I ordered the PYST RCAs and USB from amazon (same one sold by Schiit) and also the monoprice ones to compare using my own ears. After some testing, I found no discernible difference at all, even when I tried tapping/moving them they sounded the same without noise. The difference claimed by others is either placebo or because they compared using a bad cable. Or they could just have better ears than me, but I'm only 20 so I'm inclined to believe I still have good hearing.
> 
> It's just funny to hear the snake oil about the cables, because even if it's true I think it's overkill for this setup. Maybe for a more expensive setup, you'll want the best of the best. But spending $40 on cables for an entry level Schiit stack is really overkill IMO when the goal of the Schiit stack is to keep costs down.


 
 I've been tempted to buy cables because they really look good though.  I see this used one Viard in a marketplace for less than 200 bucks and I'm like wow that looks amazing.  The guy is selling because...  it's too heavy to use as a headphone cable.  So it really is just for show LOL.  The terminations don't even fit my headphones and I'm tempted.


----------



## freitz

I was unable to find if this has been asked before.
  
 I am looking to upgrade my current audio situation on my main rig.
  
 I would like to do the follow not sure if it is possible.
  
 Modi 2 Uber >> Magni 2 uber >> Audio Engine A2+ (maybe a5+)  >> Sonos Connect - I would like to also use the Headphone out on the Magni 2 uber for my Se535's and sennhieser Momentums.
  
 I listen to all kinds of music but also play some games. Would this improve the performance of both? I currently use on board sound from my Asus rampage IV Gene


----------



## vnmslsrbms

That sounds like it works.  But the source should go first.  
 Sonos Connect  >optical or coax> Modi 2 Uber >rca> Magni 2 uber >rca> Audio Engine A2+ (maybe a5+)


----------



## Letmebefrank

I'm wondering if my Modi 2 Uber would sound better being run by USB or by toslink from my Xonar DX. Does the xonar influence the sound or is it just relaying the exact digital bits to the Modi for processing? I dont have a USB cable that would work for the Modi right now, so before I invest in a nice one, I wanted to know if it would make a difference. I know I will lose the stuff like dolby headphone and all that jazz (which I dont really use anyway) I keep the Xonar in HiFi mode anyway.


----------



## freitz

vnmslsrbms said:


> That sounds like it works.  But the source should go first.
> Sonos Connect  >optical or coax> Modi 2 Uber >rca> Magni 2 uber >rca> Audio Engine A2+ (maybe a5+)




The source would be the pc. I don't think I can go PC to sonos. I need the usb to the Dac since there is no way to connect sonos directly to the PC.

Also how would that be for gaming not just audio listening?


----------



## vnmslsrbms

Any good ol' functioning printer USB cable would work with the modi.  You can try if you want, some people like optical implementations better, some USB.  Just try it out with basic cables that you have lying around.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

freitz said:


> The source would be the pc. I don't think I can go PC to sonos. I need the usb to the Dac since there is no way to connect sonos directly to the PC.
> 
> Also how would that be for gaming not just audio listening?


 
 You can have multiple sources.  The Modi 2u has multiple inputs.  You can have PC>USB>Modi2u, Sonos>optical>Modi2u.  
 If you are only gaming with headsets then it's 
 PC>USB> Modi 2 Uber >rca> Magni 2 uber >headphones


----------



## TinearedOne

vnmslsrbms said:


> You can have multiple sources.  The Modi 2u has multiple inputs.  You can have PC>USB>Modi2u, Sonos>optical>Modi2u.
> If you are only gaming with headsets then it's
> PC>USB> Modi 2 Uber >rca> Magni 2 uber >headphones


 
 I can confirm that.  I am running my CD transport through both the coax and toslink, and my computer through the USB.  It is the whole reason I bought the Modi 2U.


----------



## freitz

vnmslsrbms said:


> You can have multiple sources.  The Modi 2u has multiple inputs.  You can have PC>USB>Modi2u, Sonos>optical>Modi2u.
> If you are only gaming with headsets then it's
> PC>USB> Modi 2 Uber >rca> Magni 2 uber >headphones


 
 So
  
 I can have this running at the same time.
  
 1. PC > USB > Modi2u > RCA > Magni2u > Headset
 2. PC > USB > Modi2u > RCA > Magni2u > Audio engine A2+ or A5+ (wouldn't this be double amped then? )
 3. Sonos > Optical > Modi2u > RCA > Magni2u > Audio Engine ( Same question would this be a double amped issue? )
  
 Would I have issues with the Audio engine being double amped? I game with headset and speakers. usually headset when baby is sleeping. I would if this set up will produce good sound for gaming.


----------



## TinearedOne

It's all going through the Magni 2U.
  
 Sounds like you're going to use the optical output from your Sonos into the Modi 2U, and the USB output from your computer.  That leaves a coaxial output available, should you ever want to add a third source like a CD transport.  You select which source via a button on the Modi 2U.
  
 From the Modi 2U, there will be one set of RCA's running to your Magni 2U.  The single pair of RCA outputs on your Magni 2U will connect to your powered speakers.  When headphones connect, the RCA outs on the Magni turn off.  When disconnected, they turn on so you can use your AudioEngine speakers.
  
 Pretty simple setup.


----------



## ConteZero

From my experience you can get rid of power-induced noises simply removing / insulating ground on PC's power plug.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

freitz said:


> So
> 
> I can have this running at the same time.
> 
> ...


 
 No it's not double amped.  Magni only provides a line level output.  The Audio Engine itself has a built in amplifier.  Magni's output is enough for headsets.  Speakers require much more power (and in your case the amp is built into the audio engine).  This is a pretty standard setup.  I would set the volume on the audio engine to max and use the volume control on the magni as that should be better quality.  But you can test around (maybe 50/50) to see what gives you the better volume control flexibility and quality.  Needless to say, start with lower volumes so you don't blow out anything.


----------



## freitz

vnmslsrbms said:


> No it's not double amped.  Magni only provides a line level output.  The Audio Engine itself has a built in amplifier.  Magni's output is enough for headsets.  Speakers require much more power (and in your case the amp is built into the audio engine).  This is a pretty standard setup.  I would set the volume on the audio engine to max and use the volume control on the magni as that should be better quality.  But you can test around (maybe 50/50) to see what gives you the better volume control flexibility and quality.  Needless to say, start with lower volumes so you don't blow out anything.


 
 I have the bose companion 2 right now for my desktop speakers actually. Was considering grabbing the A2+ form audio engine since they are small, but is it worth the jump to the A5+?
  
 Also since I am bypassing the motherboard for sound will it effect gaming sound. Or will I have a bump in gaming sound performance because of the Dac/Amp combo. I am sure I loose the surround effect.
  
  
 Thanks for the help.


----------



## Letmebefrank

freitz said:


> I have the bose companion 2 right now for my desktop speakers actually. Was considering grabbing the A2+ form audio engine since they are small, but is it worth the jump to the A5+?
> 
> Also since I am bypassing the motherboard for sound will it effect gaming sound. Or will I have a bump in gaming sound performance because of the Dac/Amp combo. I am sure I loose the surround effect.
> 
> ...




you will lose simulated surround sound but with good open headphones you can achieve the same if not better quality of positional sound.


----------



## chococya96

If possible I'd like to hear your opinions before I pull the trigger on Schiit products.
  
 I was wondering if the Magni 2 standard and Modi 2 Uber combo will do the job on the PS4?
  
 I've been looking at different amp/DAC for PS4 exclusively for a while which, I was torn between getting a Schiit combo or other brand's amp+DAC (all in one) combo.
 Unfortunately Schiit ceased their production on Modi opitcal where my only option was to buy their Uber version. Price-wise, I thought of getting a cheap DAC (something like FiiO D3) to pair with the Magni 2. However I don't mind spending a bit more for the same Schiit products if it benefits me in the long run.
  
 As a result I'm torn between buying the schiit combo (standard and Uber mixed) or just buying the Magni 2 standard and getting a cheap DAC instead.


----------



## nokialover

How well does the modi/magni 2 uber drive IEM's like the shure se846 and headphones like the Audeze LCD-2 and Hifiman he400i?


----------



## crossfire

nokialover said:


> How well does the modi/magni 2 uber drive IEM's like the shure se846 and headphones like the Audeze LCD-2 and Hifiman he400i?


 
 I don't have the 846s but the 535s and they run great. They are dead quiet and I am impressed with the magni 2 since these shures are really anal with sensitivity.


----------



## ChesterYonany

nokialover said:


> How well does the modi/magni 2 uber drive IEM's like the shure se846 and headphones like the Audeze LCD-2 and Hifiman he400i?


 
 the modi2\magni2 non uber works great with 400i.
 plenty of power and enough current to drive them.
 i play the HP on Lo gain.
  
  
 oh, i also got the cheap LG IEM that came with my LG G3 and they work fine with it.
 but you need to be on Lo gain and at almost no volume with the pot.


----------



## Deftone

The general opinion is that Optical/SPDIF sounds "smoother"
  
 USB is noisy and was never intended for audio but obviously it is still used. The Wyrd makes the biggest difference with the Modi 2 (USB powered only) than it does with the 2 Uber (Becuase its got its own wall power?)
  
 so theres 2 options;
  
 For USB, Modi 2 + Wyrd 
 For Optical, Modi 2 U (cheaper)


----------



## vnmslsrbms

nokialover said:


> How well does the modi/magni 2 uber drive IEM's like the shure se846 and headphones like the Audeze LCD-2 and Hifiman he400i?


 
 I just plugged in my se846 and I wouldn't turn it past 9 oclock.  It's on the low gain setting too.  So yeah it's too powerful for the SE846.  Sounds great though.  The magni is definitely designed for headphones or slightly more power hungry IEMs.


----------



## SpecChum

I've got a bit of money to burn so thinking about upgrading my setup. 

I currently run a Fiio e11k from the line out of a xonar dx. 

Will a schiiit stack be a decent improvement? Just the magni perhaps? 

Worth going ultra on both or either?

Headphones are: soundmagic hp200, Beyerdynamic dt990 pro and ue6000.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Well my magni 2 must be really messed up or something because they have had it for over a week.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

letmebefrank said:


> Well my magni 2 must be really messed up or something because they have had it for over a week.


 
 It's also new years (and christmas) vacation time so it's just bad timing too.  


specchum said:


> I've got a bit of money to burn so thinking about upgrading my setup.
> 
> I currently run a Fiio e11k from the line out of a xonar dx.
> 
> ...


 
 I've used the xonar essence STX before, and I'd say the schiit stack is an improvement over that.  You only need ultra on the magni if you want preamp functions (meaning line outs).  I think there are other upgrades but that's the main difference.  The ultras do have a nicer finish too.  Look it up on their website.  Or you could just consider consolidating your hp collection and sell them to get a better headphone.


----------



## Letmebefrank

vnmslsrbms said:


> It's also new years (and christmas) vacation time so it's just bad timing too.




I agree it was bad timing. I just miss the sweet smooth sound of my magni 2/ modi 2U!


----------



## vnmslsrbms

letmebefrank said:


> I agree it was bad timing. I just miss the sweet smooth sound of my magni 2/ modi 2U!


 
 I totally understand.  One of the best deals in the business and totally appropriate for desktop use.  The biggest shock for me was how small they really are in person, and finding the right fitting RCA ICs.


----------



## disastermouse

vnmslsrbms said:


> It's also new years (and christmas) vacation time so it's just bad timing too.
> I've used the xonar essence STX before, and I'd say the schiit stack is an improvement over that.  You only need ultra on the magni if you want preamp functions (meaning line outs).  I think there are other upgrades but that's the main difference.  The ultras do have a nicer finish too.  Look it up on their website.  Or you could just consider consolidating your hp collection and sell them to get a better headphone.



Actually, Magni 2 Uber has more power too. Only need the Modi 2 Uber if you need the extra inputs.


----------



## vnmslsrbms

disastermouse said:


> Actually, Magni 2 Uber has more power too. Only need the Modi 2 Uber if you need the extra inputs.


 
 Ah ok.  I never even thought about that because I use them for IEMs and it's overkill already.  Simply put the magni's rock!


----------



## Psalmanazar

The Modi 2 Uber is mains instead of USB-bus powered so there's less that can go wrong with the uber.


----------



## disastermouse

psalmanazar said:


> The Modi 2 Uber is mains instead of USB-bus powered so there's less that can go wrong with the uber.



Ah! That in itself may make it worthwhile.


----------



## bigro

The Uber is not just Extra Inputs it has a better Analog section Which IMO brings it closer to the Original Bi frost.The Use of the power supply to power it helps bring the noise floor down if you have crappy USB ports as stated.  Unless you cannot install drivers there is no reason to go with a regular Modi 2 unless you are a strict budget,. When I got the Modi 2 Uber the Regular Modi Became a Gift and The I bought another one for work. The Non Uber Modi is not bad but the Uber version is a better sounding dac. It is absolutely worth the Extra $49


----------



## ev666il

Just got my Modi 2 + Magni 2 Uber. Can't quite hardly believe the difference they're making


----------



## chann3l

My magni 2 is in the mail. First amp I've ever bought for pc use. In kind of excited to see how it sounds through my xonar dx.


----------



## Letmebefrank

chann3l said:


> My magni 2 is in the mail. First amp I've ever bought for pc use. In kind of excited to see how it sounds through my xonar dx.


 I had the exact same setup and it sounded really good. The Magni 2 made a huge difference over the xonar dx built in output. 6 months after I got the Magni 2 I bought the Modi 2 Uber, now I only use the dx for toslink out to the Modi.


----------



## chann3l

letmebefrank said:


> I had the exact same setup and it sounded really good. The Magni 2 made a huge difference over the xonar dx built in output. 6 months after I got the Magni 2 I bought the Modi 2 Uber, now I only use the dx for toslink out to the Modi.




Good to know thanks. I picked up a hyperx cloud for gaming and just bought an akg m220 from a member here. I was previously using a roccat kave which has separate drivers for 5.1 but since the dx doesn't have a great amp I bought the magni 2. Good to know it's a good combo.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Magni 2 is repaired and on its way back to me! So excited! Also ordered a Vali 2 this morning and it shipped by the afternoon so I will be in Schiit amp heaven by early next week!


----------



## chann3l

Got my magni 2 on Friday. I have yet to test it through my xonar dx as I'm in the process of putting my new build together. Have ran it though my laptop though and though in awaiting my akg m220 and audio technica ath m30x in the mail, it makes my hyperx cloud sound so much better than just running off any integrated audio. Way louder, crisper, and the base hits harder.


----------



## NoOneLt

Hey everyone! Have someone paired Beyer T90 with Magni 2 U (or maybe Vali 2)? What do you think? I'am looking for something to power my T90, of course everyone says go for the Crack, but it is bit to pricey while i get it to Europe  So looking at something in Magni 2 U/Vali 2 price range ~200 EUR with shipping.
  
 Thanks for advice.


----------



## Soepkip

The Vali will give you tubes like the crack does. And the opportunity to start rolling tubes.


----------



## chann3l

Got my new build up and running, the magni 2 was just what I needed for desktop sound


----------



## willowbrook

You might want a warm SS or a tube amp for T90 unless you really like those piercing treble...


----------



## NoOneLt

willowbrook said:


> You might want a warm SS or a tube amp for T90 unless you really like those piercing treble...


 
 Yeah, thats what i'am looking for, but what amp will do this? I mentioned Vali 2 because it should bring some tubiness to T90, Crack like maybe..


----------



## willowbrook

noonelt said:


> Yeah, thats what i'am looking for, but what amp will do this? I mentioned Vali 2 because it should bring some tubiness to T90, Crack like maybe..


 
 Better to look on T90 thread, haven't heard it personally because the impressions were murdering my ears alone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 T90 owners will know best.


----------



## razor13

I just bought a Sennheiser HD 600 and I want to buy the Schiit Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber.
 I will use this setup to listen to music on my desktop pc.
  
 What do you think about this setup ?
  
 The way my room is setup I will need a 10 foot usb a/b cable to connect the pc to the modi 2 u.
 The guys at Schiit told me that I would need a good quality usb cable for it to work at 10 ft.
 Being new to audio I have no idea what to get.
 Can you recommend a 10 ft usb a/b cable that will get the job done ? (preferably from amazon, because I have a gift card )
  
 Will I be better off using a 10 foot toslink instead of the usb ?
  
 Or should I put the modi/magni near the pc and use a 15 foot audio cable ?
  
 Either way I dont want to spend alot of money on very expensive cables, if possible.


----------



## VeggiePopper

I think it would be better to keep your Magni & Modi near the PC and get a long audip cable.


----------



## bixby

veggiepopper said:


> I think it would be better to keep your Magni & Modi near the PC and get a long audip cable.


 
 ditto
  
 Get a decent extension cord for your cans on ebay using some decent mogami or canare wire.  They are not too expensive.


----------



## bikerboy94

razor13 said:


> I just bought a Sennheiser HD 600 and I want to buy the Schiit Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber.
> I will use this setup to listen to music on my desktop pc.
> 
> What do you think about this setup ?
> ...


 

 I have a 28ft usb run with no issues. I use a standard 15ft usb cable paired with a 15ft repeater cable. Both from Monoprice. A 10ft usb should be fine.


----------



## AviP

starfly said:


> Magni 2 Uber is on the way! My first desktop amp  I will initially be pairing it with my E07K to function as a DAC. Will probably get  Modi 2 Uber down the road to complete the setup.



I have an e07k too and I'm thinking of just getting the Magni 2 (without the Modi 2).
How did this work out for you?
BTW, I'll be using dt770 250ohm if it matters.


----------



## Aegruin

avip said:


> I have an e07k too and I'm thinking of just getting the Magni 2 (without the Modi 2).
> How did this work out for you?
> BTW, I'll be using dt770 250ohm if it matters.


 
 Sibilance. Magni 2 makes sibilance with DT770 250Ohm's on High Gain. I was using Modi 2 Uber - Magni 2 on Low Gain with DT770 250 Ohm, but Low Gain won't be enough with E07k.
  
 If you don't mind sibilance, go for it.


----------



## AviP

aegruin said:


> Sibilance. Magni 2 makes sibilance with DT770 250Ohm's on High Gain. I was using Modi 2 Uber - Magni 2 on Low Gain with DT770 250 Ohm, but Low Gain won't be enough with E07k.
> 
> If you don't mind sibilance, go for it.


 
 I'm not sure I understand.
 Are you saying not to use the E07K with the DT770? Or not to use the DT770 with the Magni 2? Or not to use the E07K with the Magni?


----------



## Psalmanazar

I think he means to not use the DT 770 or maybe Beyers in general. You have to roll off or goo up the Beyer treble.


----------



## Scrimstar

Hello, this may have been asked before

 Is the Magni Uber 2 worth it over the Magni 2, and can either drive a DT990 250ohm or 600ohm. I am using a Dragonfly 1.2 as a DAC


----------



## Mr Rick

scrimstar said:


> Hello, this may have been asked before
> 
> Is the Magni Uber 2 worth it over the Magni 2, and can either drive a DT990 250ohm or 600ohm. I am using a Dragonfly 1.2 as a DAC


 
 Short answer: Yes
  
 Long answer: Yes, but not as well as low Z cans.


----------



## Scrimstar

mr rick said:


> Short answer: Yes
> 
> Long answer: Yes, but not as well as low Z cans.


 
 awesome!


 To set it up,
 I plug in the the Dragonfly into the USB port, then I connect it to the Magni with a 3.5mm to 2RCA cable, then I plug in my headphones 6.35mm jack through the Magni? Then set Windows and MP/game volume to max and turn the knob to a volume I like.

 http://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-Plated-3-5mm-Stereo/dp/B00ESM3EIQ/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1453671683&sr=8-6&keywords=3.5mm+to+rca


----------



## Mr Rick

scrimstar said:


> awesome!
> 
> 
> To set it up,
> ...


 
 Yes, You will want to use the fixed output of your Dragonfly to the input of the Magni using the cable you have shown.


----------



## Psalmanazar

mr rick said:


> Short answer: Yes
> 
> Long answer: Yes, but not as well as low Z cans.


 
 I would say the M2Us is good for Sennheiser HD 600/650, not so much Beyers which tend to benefit from higher impedance outputs. The best I heard the DT 880 from was an old DJ mixing console with god knows what but very high output impedance that smoothed it out a bit.


----------



## VeggiePopper

psalmanazar said:


> I would say the M2Us is good for Sennheiser HD 600/650.




How about Sennheiser HD 598?


----------



## AviP

psalmanazar said:


> I would say the M2Us is good for Sennheiser HD 600/650, not so much Beyers which tend to benefit from higher impedance outputs. The best I heard the DT 880 from was an old DJ mixing console with god knows what but very high output impedance that smoothed it out a bit.


 
 If the beyers benefit from higher impedance then I might get the Fiio E09K, it has 50 times the output impedance of the Magni 2


----------



## willowbrook

avip said:


> If the beyers benefit from higher impedance then I might get the Fiio E09K, it has 50 times the output impedance of the Magni 2


 
 You should look into tube amps for high impedance cans such as crack, LD, Vali, Lyr, project ember etc. They do well for high impedance cans from HD600~800 along with beyers from 880~T1. Be aware that OTL tube amps like crack and Vali 2 will not do well with planars compared to hybird tube or solid states which can provide the necessary current at low impedance. OTL tube amps provide enough voltage for high impedance cans and apparently "make them sing" such as crack w/ 650 or T1.


----------



## AviP

willowbrook said:


> You should look into tube amps for high impedance cans such as crack, LD, Vali, Lyr, project ember etc. They do well for high impedance cans from HD600~800 along with beyers from 880~T1. Be aware that OTL tube amps like crack and Vali 2 will not do well with planars compared to hybird tube or solid states which can provide the necessary current at low impedance. OTL tube amps provide enough voltage for high impedance cans and apparently "make them sing" such as crack w/ 650 or T1.


 
 How would the Little Dot MK I+ (http://amzn.to/1RIgOZ3) be? It's the absolute max I can spend...


----------



## willowbrook

avip said:


> How would the Little Dot MK I+ (http://amzn.to/1RIgOZ3) be? It's the absolute max I can spend...


 
 I didn't know you already had an amp. e07k was pretty good when I had it with hd598, if it does well dt770, I suggest saving up for higher budgets. Head to DT770 forum and search for impressions on amp matching whether it be tube or solid state. You need to pick a direction whether to go solid state of tube amp first. Cans at that level truly deserve decent setup.


----------



## AviP

willowbrook said:


> I didn't know you already had an amp. e07k was pretty good when I had it with hd598, if it does well dt770, I suggest saving up for higher budgets. Head to DT770 forum and search for impressions on amp matching whether it be tube or solid state. You need to pick a direction whether to go solid state of tube amp first. Cans at that level truly deserve decent setup.


 
 Thanks for your help!
 I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bird Person

I'm looking for an amp that will drive all of my headphones - HD650, and T51p - as well as others, but those are the highest and lowest impedance. I got a Rega Ear but returned it, because I noticed a hissing sound that was present even when the volume was at zero - on the HD650 you had to focus to hear it, and on the T51p you had to focus _not_ to hear it, during quiet passages of music.
  
 Does the Magni 2 Uber have any kind of hissing like this when used with low impedance headphones?
  
 Are there any other common defects or things to look out for when purchasing a low-price headphone amp?


----------



## MartzX

I recently got the Schiit Uber stack coming from an Asus Xonar Essence STX and it has been very impressive. I run it with my Philips Fidelio X2 and HiVi/Swan M50W 2.1 system. I know I am covered for future headphones with this setup but as far as speakers are concerned I am not so sure.
  
 I was initially interested in the Audioengine A5+ but  I have been looking into the SVS speakers and subwoofers as possible long term upgrades and since the bookshelves and Satellites are not powered and connect to the subwoofer or A/V Receiver directly, will it work the same way if I run the cable to the pre-amp outputs on the Magni 2 Uber?

 My setup currently goes like this.

 Foobar2k -> Xonar Essence STX -> Coaxial out -> Modi 2 Uber -> RCA out -> Magni 2 Uber -> RCA out to M50W sub
  
 I was wondering if this would work similar for the SVS subwoofer which can run speaker cable to the bookshelves or satellites.
  
 Alternatively if I really had to use an AV receiver for the SVS speakers and subwoofer, I have an Onkyo TX-SR604 and I know that has all the connections I will need for the speakers but my concern is if I can send the signal from the Magni 2 Uber Preamp outs to the inputs of the receiver without it causing any issues.


----------



## autoteleology

Is there any reason at all to purchase a Bifrost / Asgard 2 over a Magni and Modi 2 Uber? It seems like the smaller pieces have better specifications.


----------



## Psalmanazar

tus-chan said:


> Is there any reason at all to purchase a Bifrost / Asgard 2 over a Magni and Modi 2 Uber? It seems like the smaller pieces have better specifications.


 
 Better topology and the AKM 4490. Warmer, less steely treble.


----------



## disastermouse

tus-chan said:


> Is there any reason at all to purchase a Bifrost / Asgard 2 over a Magni and Modi 2 Uber? It seems like the smaller pieces have better specifications.



Multibit is available with the Bifrost. It made a noticeable difference in my chain.


----------



## CaveManta

Those higher-end models have built-in transformers, which means no more wall-wart! That's one reason to go for them.


----------



## bigro

Specs are not everything. If you start looking at the power output beyond 50 Ohms the Asgard 2 Has A Higher power output. If you look Past the Specs the topology of each are different. The Asgard 2 is Class A and the Magni 2's are Class AB.
  
 Modi2 has a lower output Voltage than the Bifrosts then there is the Whole different DAC Chip Thing, Bifrost 4490 Uses Discrete outputs It looks like the Modi's Use Op amp based outputs.the Multibit uses Op amps because they could not fit a discrete board in chassis. Biforst have an upgraded USB implementation and Then there is the Multibit DAC and Proprietary Filter. The Bifrost is also an Upgradable Platform while the Modi is not.
  
 I Own the Modi 2 U and The Bifrost Multibit. I hear a significant difference while some people say they cannot a difference at all. If you can get to a meet, listening to them for yourself is probably the best thing.


----------



## mysticstryk

I'm leaving the club guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 However I'm moving up to other pastures.
  
 I posted both my Magni 2 Uber and Modi 2 Uber in the classifieds here if anyone is interested.  $125 each or $233 for the whole stack.  Excellent condition, only 6 months old. (click the names for link)


----------



## bmd1191

Quick question I hope someone can help me out with.
  
 I'm about to buy Magni 2 Uber/Modi 2 Uber Stack and read somewhere that it won't work with USB 3.0 ports. Is this true? I just got a new Macbook Pro and it only has 3.0 ports on it. So if true would I need to buy a USB 2.0 hub or something for the stack to work? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mysticstryk

bmd1191 said:


> Quick question I hope someone can help me out with.
> 
> I'm about to buy Magni 2 Uber/Modi 2 Uber Stack and read somewhere that it won't work with USB 3.0 ports. Is this true? I just got a new Macbook Pro and it only has 3.0 ports on it. So if true would I need to buy a USB 2.0 hub or something for the stack to work? Any help is appreciated.




USB 3.0 is backwards compatible with 2.0 products.


----------



## Letmebefrank

bmd1191 said:


> Quick question I hope someone can help me out with.
> 
> I'm about to buy Magni 2 Uber/Modi 2 Uber Stack and read somewhere that it won't work with USB 3.0 ports. Is this true? I just got a new Macbook Pro and it only has 3.0 ports on it. So if true would I need to buy a USB 2.0 hub or something for the stack to work? Any help is appreciated.




You can plug it into a 2.0 socket but make sure the cable is 2.0. The 3.0 cables have a different end on the DAC side.


----------



## mysticstryk

letmebefrank said:


> You can plug it into a 2.0 socket but make sure the cable is 2.0. The 3.0 cables have a different end on the DAC side.


 
  
 I think he meant he had a 2.0 cable but only 3.0 sockets, in which case that should be fine.


----------



## bmd1191

mysticstryk said:


> I think he meant he had a 2.0 cable but only 3.0 sockets, in which case that should be fine.


 
 Yeah this is what I meant. Thanks so much guys.


----------



## lenroot77

Received a magni 2 uber today from eBay and it appears the gain switch is jammed. It seems to be stuck in low gain. Anyone know a fix for this? Or does it need to be replaced? Is that even possible?

Any info would be appreciated... Maybe high gain is over rated? 

Thanks


----------



## Psalmanazar

lenroot77 said:


> Received a magni 2 uber today from eBay and it appears the gain switch is jammed. It seems to be stuck in low gain. Anyone know a fix for this? Or does it need to be replaced? Is that even possible?
> 
> Any info would be appreciated... Maybe high gain is over rated?
> 
> Thanks


 

 Sounds like you got screwed over, it was damaged in shipping, or the seller didn't pack it adequately. I would ask for a refund and if the seller doesn't give it to you, contact Ebay/Paypal. You shouldn't have send other peoples' broken stuff they sold you as working out for repair.


----------



## lenroot77

psalmanazar said:


> Sounds like you got screwed over, it was damaged in shipping, or the seller didn't pack it adequately. I would ask for a refund and if the seller doesn't give it to you, contact Ebay/Paypal. You shouldn't have send other peoples' broken stuff they sold you as working out for repair.




In guessing it happened during shipping. I didn't care for has pack job. He used small bubble wrap and it was pulled very tightly across the switch. And although wrapped the Modi/ Magni and power adapters had plenty of room to shift around. There should of have been tissue/ peanuts or large pillow bubble wrap to absorb shock.


----------



## Psalmanazar

lenroot77 said:


> In guessing it happened during shipping. I didn't care for has pack job. He used small bubble wrap and it was pulled very tightly across the switch. And although wrapped the Modi/ Magni and power adapters had plenty of room to shift around. There should of have been tissue/ peanuts or large pillow bubble wrap to absorb shock.


 
 Contact the seller and ask for a refund. Be willing to help with the insurance claim if he says it happened during shipping. If he didn't pay for postal insurance or make you pay for it, that's his own fault as the shipper. Postal insurance protects him, not you! If the box isn't damaged externally, they may just deny the claim but that's not your problem as you already have refund.

 Keep all the packing materials and don't ship it back to him if he's trying to collect from the USPS as that will void his claim. If he doesn't want to collect the insurance, ship it back to him after you get reimbursed and ask for him to pay for shipping. Either way he should refund you. If it's an Ebay purchase, it's in the rules that he has to refund you right away, not after he gets the insurance reimbursement. Paypal and banks typically side with buyers for better or worse.


----------



## lenroot77

psalmanazar said:


> Contact the seller and ask for a refund. Be willing to help with the insurance claim if he says it happened during shipping. If he didn't pay for postal insurance or make you pay for it, that's his own fault as the shipper. Postal insurance protects him, not you! If the box isn't damaged externally, they may just deny the claim but that's not your problem as you already have refund.
> 
> 
> Keep all the packing materials and don't ship it back to him if he's trying to collect from the USPS as that will void his claim. If he doesn't want to collect the insurance, ship it back to him after you get reimbursed and ask for him to pay for shipping. Either way he should refund you. If it's an Ebay purchase, it's in the rules that he has to refund you right away, not after he gets the insurance reimbursement. Paypal and banks typically side with buyers for better or worse.




Thanks

Well at this point he says he will give a full refund on both the mangi and the Modi. I think he's going to have it repaired by Schiit.


----------



## tafens

bmd1191 said:


> I'm about to buy Magni 2 Uber/Modi 2 Uber Stack and read somewhere that it won't work with USB 3.0 ports. Is this true? I just got a new Macbook Pro and it only has 3.0 ports on it. So if true would I need to buy a USB 2.0 hub or something for the stack to work? Any help is appreciated.




I'm using my Modi2U/Magni2U stack with USB3 ports and have no issues.

I mainly have it connected to a DELL system at work that has USB3, and I have also tried it (although briefly) with the latest MacBook Pro 15", and found no problem with that either.


----------



## autoteleology

If anyone is wanting to sell an Uber stack in good condition, let me know. I want it.


----------



## bikerboy94

mysticstryk said:


> I'm leaving the club guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


mysticstryk said:


> I'm leaving the club guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  


tus-chan said:


> If anyone is wanting to sell an Uber stack in good condition, let me know. I want it.


 

 Here you go.


----------



## autoteleology

> Here you go.


 
  
 That guy PM'ed me with a sale offer, I told him I'd buy it, and then he turned around and sold it to someone else. So no.


----------



## mysticstryk

tus-chan said:


> That guy PM'ed me with a sale offer, I told him I'd buy it, and then he turned around and sold it to someone else. So no.




I reached out to you when I saw you wanting to purchase one. I didn't hear back so I posted it in the sale forums and someone snatched it up within an hour of posting. 

Ironically I need another Modi now that I'm waiting a few months to upgrade to a Bifrost.


----------



## AviP

So I decided to go for a Modi 2/Magni 2 stack.
 I will be using Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250 Ohm headphones and I was debating Uber or not (Maybe just 1 Uber, the difference between the 2 aesthetics-wise won't bother me).
 I don't need the extra inputs on the Modi 2 U and I don't need the pre-amp outputs on the Magni 2 U, is there any other reason for me to upgrade?
 What would you do?


----------



## mysticstryk

avip said:


> So I decided to go for a Modi 2/Magni 2 stack.
> I will be using Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250 Ohm headphones and I was debating Uber or not (Maybe just 1 Uber, the difference between the 2 aesthetics-wise won't bother me).
> I don't need the extra inputs on the Modi 2 U and I don't need the pre-amp outputs on the Magni 2 U, is there any other reason for me to upgrade?
> What would you do?


 
  
 If you don't need any of the extra features, I would just go with a regular Modi/Magni 2, save yourself $100.  The Uber Magni 2 has a tiny bit more power, but nothing you should even notice.


----------



## DCofficehack

avip said:


> So I decided to go for a Modi 2/Magni 2 stack.
> 
> I will be using Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250 Ohm headphones and I was debating Uber or not (Maybe just 1 Uber, the difference between the 2 aesthetics-wise won't bother me).
> I don't need the extra inputs on the Modi 2 U and I don't need the pre-amp outputs on the Magni 2 U, is there any other reason for me to upgrade?
> What would you do?




I asked Schiit customer service this very question. They told me not to bother with uber. I didn't. I don't know if I'm missing anything; I just know I am really happy with my purchase.


----------



## bixby

avip said:


> So I decided to go for a Modi 2/Magni 2 stack.
> I will be using Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250 Ohm headphones and I was debating Uber or not (Maybe just 1 Uber, the difference between the 2 aesthetics-wise won't bother me).
> I don't need the extra inputs on the Modi 2 U and I don't need the pre-amp outputs on the Magni 2 U, is there any other reason for me to upgrade?
> What would you do?


 
 Here is one viewpoint, not based on any head to head listening of course.
  
 Get the Uber amp, beefier power supply and a better sounding circuit due to this "Magni 2 Uber’s gain stage is even more sophisticated, for higher performance. "  and this"complementary VAS drive"  whatever it does!  Remember there has to be a reason they did it and charge more, right?
  
 Get the Uber dac, because power supply is important and the linear supply has got to be better than letting the dac rely on an iffy polluted USB computer port.
  
 and assuming you are not listening to browser based music streams or MP3 files, you might be able to hear the benefits of the ubers with your Beyers.


----------



## theintroprose

avip said:


> So I decided to go for a Modi 2/Magni 2 stack.
> I will be using Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250 Ohm headphones and I was debating Uber or not (Maybe just 1 Uber, the difference between the 2 aesthetics-wise won't bother me).
> I don't need the extra inputs on the Modi 2 U and I don't need the pre-amp outputs on the Magni 2 U, is there any other reason for me to upgrade?
> What would you do?


 
 I have a Modi 2 and a Magni 2 Uber. The finish is different but it's really not that visible unless you pay close attention (Uber is nicer). As far as functional side is concerned, they work perfectly paired together. 
  
 I got the Magni in the Uber version for a little extra headroom if I get some harder to drive headphones in the future. The hardest to drive headphones I own are Mad Dogs and I am sure I would have been fine with just the non Uber version as well. For me it was just a matter of future proofing.


----------



## bigro

The Modi 2 Uber is an Upgrade in SQ in My opinion over the Standard. The Inputs are not the only difference.


----------



## Soundpitchblack

You could say the same thing for the non-uber, maybe adding extra stuff into the signal may have an impact on sound quality.  I think they both sound the same is a matter of functionality and future proofing (functionality) I myself have the non-uber version cause I dont have the necessity for the additional inputs.  That is my opinion and maybe wrong in the opinion of others.


----------



## mysticstryk

I think we should just take Schiits advice here, seems as they made them.


----------



## Liu Junyuan

I would go with the Uber versions.


----------



## mysticstryk

liu junyuan said:


> I would go with the Uber versions.




Why? When he doesn't need the extra inputs and features? The modi is essentially the same thing, while the Magni has a tiny bit more power, which should be unnoticeable and only contribute to a couple db higher in loudness.


----------



## Montecristo

I wonder how this stacks up against JDS Labs "The Element".


----------



## Koolpep

mysticstryk said:


> Why? When he doesn't need the extra inputs and features? The modi is essentially the same thing, while the Magni has a tiny bit more power, which should be unnoticeable and only contribute to a couple db higher in loudness.




For me just having a linear power supply instead of usb bus powered is worth it. 
 As for the Magni2U:

Preamp Outputs: Uber has them, standard doesn’t.
Gain Stage: Uber has a complementary-input VAS, standard doesn’t.
Power Supply: Uber has 3x the transformer (24VA vs 8VA) and 1.6x the filter capacitance (6,400 vs 4,000uF), as well as more sophisticated regulators (programmable vs fixed) and a higher rail voltage (+/-16V vs +/-15V)
Chassis: Uber gets an aluminum top cover and solid aluminum milled knob, standard is painted steel and an aluminum-covered plastic knob.

Worth it for me, the amp is just a tad more refined with these add ons, especially the transformer.

Cheers,
K


----------



## AviP

koolpep said:


> For me just having a linear power supply instead of usb bus powered is worth it.
> As for the Magni2U:
> 
> Preamp Outputs: Uber has them, standard doesn’t.
> ...


 
 Thanks for all the input everyone.
  
 What difference does using a linear power supply make vs. USB power? Is it an audible difference?
  
 What is a complementary-input VAS?
  
 Has anybody listened to both the uber and regular and can comment on the difference? (Either Modi or Magni or both)


----------



## Koolpep

avip said:


> Thanks for all the input everyone.
> 
> What difference does using a linear power supply make vs. USB power? Is it an audible difference?
> 
> ...


 

 I sold my Magni and Magni2Uber - can't compare them anymore but I can tell you why I like the linear power supply:
 Noise. Sometimes you have bad power supply in the USB ports of your devices (PC) depending on how well everything is shielded internally. With the external power supply the DAC doesn't use the power from the noisy PC internals. 
  
 I had one source a few years back that I had to use the optical out in order to get some usable sound quality into my DAC.
 Anyhow, a good clean USB signal is really important. This helps a bit. If you already have clean USB power - then you might not hear any difference.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## bixby

avip said:


> Thanks for all the input everyone.
> 
> What difference does using a linear power supply make vs. USB power? Is it an audible difference?
> 
> ...


 
 Google is your friend
  
 Some people cannot hear differences
  
 There has been at least one post in this thread where the person heard both amps and commented......................again search................ the thread
  
 And if you do not want to do the research or don't really want to hear opinions of others, just do whatever you want, in other words


----------



## bigro

mysticstryk said:


> Why? When he doesn't need the extra inputs and features? The modi is essentially the same thing, while the Magni has a tiny bit more power, which should be unnoticeable and only contribute to a couple db higher in loudness.


 

 The Modi Uber and the Standard Modi do not sound the same to me. It has a Different analog section which was a noticeable improvement both with headphones and more so with speakers. The Whole Powered By a Wall wart thing also helped Eliminate USB noise from crappy usb outputs. The Magni 2 U not only has more power but Different Gain Stage over the Standard Magni. Specs are not everything.


----------



## mysticstryk

bigro said:


> The Modi Uber and the Standard Modi do not sound the same to me. It has a Different analog section which was a noticeable improvement both with headphones and more so with speakers. The Whole Powered By a Wall wart thing also helped Eliminate USB noise from crappy usb outputs. The Magni 2 U not only has more power but Different Gain Stage over the Standard Magni. Specs are not everything.




If you say so. I'll take Schiits word for it though.

I could definitely see USB noise being a problem for some computers.


----------



## Koolpep

mysticstryk said:


> If you say so. I'll take Schiits word for it though.


 
  
 Well Schiit seems to me to be a company with a very high level of integrity and honesty.
  
 However, a different company might recommend you their cheaper product because their bottom line profit for that product is higher than for the more expensive one.
  
 Schiit is not saying: the Uber is not better. They are saying: the non-uber is plenty good and all most people likely need.


----------



## bigro

mysticstryk said:


> If you say so. I'll take Schiits word for it though.
> 
> I could definitely see USB noise being a problem for some computers.


 
 I have no problem with that as I know Schiit does not up sell, however Telling people they are practically the same but with extra inputs is not correct. Schitt's own website states that their are differences in the design. It is misleading people that are asking for advice, Give them the whole picture so they understand and can make an informed decision.


----------



## mysticstryk

bigro said:


> I have no problem with that as I know Schiit does not up sell, however Telling people they are practically the same but with extra inputs is not correct. Schitt's own website states that their are differences in the design. It is misleading people that are asking for advice, Give them the whole picture so they understand and can make an informed decision.




Your confusing the word practically with literally, which I did not claim. 

Per Schiits site, it has a more sophisticated analog section, whatever that's supposed to mean. 

I won't argue this anymore, as I really don't care what he spends his money on.


----------



## bigro

mysticstryk said:


> Your confusing the word practically with literally, which I did not claim.
> 
> Per Schiits site, it has a more sophisticated analog section, whatever that's supposed to mean.
> 
> I won't argue this anymore, as I really don't care what he spends his money on.


 

 Nope No confusion and not arguing. I am pointing out "essentially the same thing" Can be misleading and can Confuse the Op. I have Owned The Modi and Modi 2 Uber So whatever the sophisticated analog stage may be,  it is a difference which should be noted, and in my experience there was noticeable improvement.I agree The Op can take that Info and do what he/she will with it but should be aware of all the info that may be out there.


----------



## Soundpitchblack

Okay guys, lets move along. Yes there are internal differences in both versions of the magni/modi stacks and features that follow. 
Now can we make this post interesting again ?

So guys tell which headphones do you love using with your Schiit stack?


----------



## AviP

Thank you all for your help and input.
 I ended up ordering the non-uber versions.


----------



## DangerToast

Just hit the one year anniversary with my modi 2U, which I'm pairing with an asgard 2 I got two years ago. Man, I love this combo. I mainly pair them with my T90, which some people may find ridiculous, but I'm a massive treble head and sparkle doesn't bother me. It's an incredibly resolving chain. On the rare occasion I'm finding the chain too sibilant, I use my dt 770 instead.
  
 Just ordered the dt 1770. Can't wait to hear how it sounds with the schiit gear.


----------



## suby4me

Just picked up the schiit modi/magni 2 a little while ago and I'm digging them a lot. I came from a aune T1 and a bravo 3. As of right now, I just got the HD598 and they sound great. Also got the MSR7, HP100, and M220 to mess around with the schiit stack.


----------



## VeggiePopper

suby4me said:


> Just picked up the schiit modi/magni 2 a little while ago and I'm digging them a lot. I came from a aune T1 and a bravo 3. As of right now, I just got the HD598 and they sound great. Also got the MSR7, HP100, and M220 to mess around with the schiit stack.




Although I'm planning to get the Modi 2 and Magni 2, I am also considering to get the Aune T1 as my second option, plus, I also use the HD 598's as my main phones, so a comparison between the T1 and the Modi/Magni stack would be useful, especially because I don't have the money to purchase two sets and I want to make a good decision I will never regret. 

Which one do you like better? Is there much of a difference between them (sound signature, clarity, soundstage...)? Would you consider the Schiit a true upgrade, or is it more of a sidegrade?

Thanks in advance, and sorry I bothered you with so many questions.


----------



## chuckwheat

Can anyone describe what differences I would hear between the modi 2 uber and a bifrost multibit? I'm upgrading to a bottlehead crack/speedball for my hd650, and considering also upgrading to the bimby.


----------



## Krutsch

chuckwheat said:


> Can anyone describe what differences I would hear between the modi 2 uber and a bifrost multibit? I'm upgrading to a bottlehead crack/speedball for my hd650, and considering also upgrading to the bimby.


 

 +1 ... I would like to hear that, as well. My impression of the Modi 2U is great soundstage (very wide), nice detail, clean sound, but ... anemic lower mids; thin sounding.
  
 I would love to hear that the Bimby fixes that issue.


----------



## suby4me

veggiepopper said:


> Although I'm planning to get the Modi 2 and Magni 2, I am also considering to get the Aune T1 as my second option, plus, I also use the HD 598's as my main phones, so a comparison between the T1 and the Modi/Magni stack would be useful, especially because I don't have the money to purchase two sets and I want to make a good decision I will never regret.
> 
> Which one do you like better? Is there much of a difference between them (sound signature, clarity, soundstage...)? Would you consider the Schiit a true upgrade, or is it more of a sidegrade?
> 
> Thanks in advance, and sorry I bothered you with so many questions.


 
  
 No worries about the questions. I'll try my best to answer as I'm still new to this. For the Aune T1 and bravo, they both have the gold lion tube (Genalex E88C/6922). When I used to listen to it, things often sounded a bit brighter. This was especially so when I used the MSR7 headphones. By all means it wasn't bad, just a different listening experience. With the hd598 plugged in, it was bright, with some emphasis on vocals. However, on my amp, there are some eq sliders, but I always try to keep it neutral. Sound stage was the point where I could clearly hear the vocals, and instruments. I used these songs for comparison: Immortals: Fallout boy, Nights Like this: Icona Pop, As$ back home: gym class heroes, Mr. Mr. : Girls Generation. The player I'm using is audirvana.  
 With the schiit stack, I liked how it was more neutral, without any of the brightness. It feels as if I can hear the music with more clarity. Hard for me to describe. Both had good bass, but I believe with a music player with EQ settings, you could experiment and have more fun. I don't think you can go wrong with either option, but the only thing about the AuneT1 is that it uses a tube and that's a whole different ball game of experimentation there. There are so many tubes out there to experiment with to give you that particular sound you like to go along with the type of music genre you like. I remember reading a thread with a super list of tubes and the type of sound you would get. Prices vary from a couple of dollars to hundreds.The only best thing about the schiit stack is that it works out the box and you can always fine tune the sound you want via software eq settings. But I do like the sound from the schiit stack. I hope this sorta helps out. If you have more questions, feel free to ask. I don't mind someone else with a better explanation/expertise chiming in also : )


----------



## bixby

chuckwheat said:


> Can anyone describe what differences I would hear between the modi 2 uber and a bifrost multibit? I'm upgrading to a bottlehead crack/speedball for my hd650, and considering also upgrading to the bimby.


 
  
  


krutsch said:


> +1 ... I would like to hear that, as well. My impression of the Modi 2U is great soundstage (very wide), nice detail, clean sound, but ... anemic lower mids; thin sounding.
> 
> I would love to hear that the Bimby fixes that issue.


 
 Come on guys, use the tools we have and get instant opinions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Just go to this thread use the search function and type modi uber  :  http://www.head-fi.org/t/782824/schiit-fire-and-save-matches-bifrost-multibit-is-here
  
 You will find a number of posts with comments from folks who have heard and/or owned both.
  
 This is the internet, all the answers are here, hahaha


----------



## Krutsch

bixby said:


> Come on guys, use the tools we have and get instant opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Fair enough. I did that and, as usual, opinions are all over the place. It's like asking people what car I should drive.
  
 My take-away, however, is that the Bimby is reported to be more detailed/aggressive/clearer than the M2U, but nothing about the lower mids that I could find. I find the 'more clarity' comment interesting, because the M2U almost sounds clinical to me and one poster wrote that he actually prefers to the Modi 2U to his Bimby for some music.
  
 I put my Modi 2U back into my 2-channel system, replacing an NAD D 1050 for the weekend and spent Saturday listening to music. This really is a good DAC - great DAC for the money - especially with classical music. I am impressed with the clarity, imaging and soundstage.
  
 But then I listened to some classic rock and I found myself playing with the subwoofer controls to add more low-end meat to the sound.
  
 I think that when you have a DAC that sounds very detailed, you are hearing more detail because there is less 'muddying' sound from the lower mid-range, which is how I would characterize the NAD D 1050.
  
 I don't know... I am probably acclimated to a warmer sound (e.g. my Rega DAC is warm sounding, but also has tons of detail - of course, it's 10x the price, so there you are). And, my 2-channel system's speakers are entry-level mid-fi, so the neutral Modi 2U sounds thin to my ears with some music.


----------



## bixby

krutsch said:


> Fair enough. I did that and, as usual, opinions are all over the place. It's like asking people what car I should drive.
> 
> My take-away, however, is that the Bimby is reported to be more detailed/aggressive/clearer than the M2U, but nothing about the lower mids that I could find. I find the 'more clarity' comment interesting, because the M2U almost sounds clinical to me and one poster wrote that he actually prefers to the Modi 2U to his Bimby for some music.
> 
> ...


 
 That is the problem with opinions, haha.
  
 I would not call the Bimby more aggressive (unless one is trying to dfine how it pushed the soundstage forward a bit), more detailed or clearer, maybe but not compared to my reference dac.  The modi 2 uber I owned was just too bright in my modest headphone setup.  It really did sound like so many lower costs dacs, similar to the Ross Martin, but for me lumped ahead of some rather boring dacs like the Yulong D200, Even with the normally polite Lake People amp it sounded too thin.  
  
 And yes, I do think there might be some perceived emphasis with the Bimby in the lower mids.  My problem with Bimby was with resolution, bows on strings, reverb trails, etc.  Just not up to what I felt it should be.  And I did not care for the slightly pushed forward mid instruments and voices.


----------



## Krutsch

bixby said:


> ... My problem with Bimby was with resolution, bows on strings, reverb trails, etc.  Just not up to what I felt it should be.  And I did not care for the slightly pushed forward mid instruments and voices.


 
  
 By the way, I enjoyed reading your blog review of the Bimby. Nice work!


----------



## JuanseAmador

How does the Uber setup compare to the regular one?


----------



## bixby

juanseamador said:


> How does the Uber setup compare to the regular one?


 
 please use the search function for the thread up top, asked and answered more than once.


----------



## JuanseAmador

bixby said:


> juanseamador said:
> 
> 
> > How does the Uber setup compare to the regular one?
> ...




I actually looked it up but couldn't find a comparison of both stacks.


----------



## willowbrook

Call me crazy, but I noticed a significant increase in brightness today when I plugged my Modi 2U directly into the wall rather than plugging it in a generic extension cord. I remember yesterday I wasn't very impressed with the overall tone and was looking to upgrade to a sabre based DAC, only difference today was to plug it in the wall directly. Now it has gained some grainess or air that I wanted instead of sounding too natural. Maybe I was too tired yesterday or something happened, I don't know. Anyone else have any similar experience?


----------



## bixby

willowbrook said:


> Call me crazy, but I noticed a significant increase in brightness today when I plugged my Modi 2U directly into the wall rather than plugging it in a generic extension cord. I remember yesterday I wasn't very impressed with the overall tone and was looking to upgrade to a sabre based DAC, only difference today was to plug it in the wall directly. Now it has gained some grainess or air that I wanted instead of sounding too natural. Maybe I was too tired yesterday or something happened, I don't know. Anyone else have any similar experience?


 
 Your CRAZY!
  
 Just kidding, but you asked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I don't think anyone knows for sure why you heard what you heard but you did.  A possible explanation is that there is some rfi on the extension cord that is not riding on the wiring in you wall.  RFI is not really do noticeable when you do not know it is there until it is gone.  Removal of rfi from the power circuits sounds like an opening up of the upper frequencies.  An RFI contaminated circuit sounds rather lifeless or dullish in the highs depending on the degree of noise.  It sounds a bit compressed dynamically and when it is removed by eliminating sources like switch supplies from the same circuit you get a more open extended soundstage and treble.
  
 I am a bit concerned about the grain you describe as I never really experienced that with my modi2uber, when I had it.  It could be just revealing some hf information that previously was being masked.  If running usb, perhaps try a different cable to see if hte grain abates, does not have to be expensive, some just sound better.


----------



## willowbrook

bixby said:


> Your CRAZY!
> 
> Just kidding, but you asked
> 
> ...


 
 Well, it's only my second day into my setup. The only logical step from here would be switching plugs back and forth (I don't know why I didn't do that yesterday). It is only my second day, so I may have missed out on a lot of things at first listen. If I do notice a clear difference from outlet, it is the outlet. However, if I don't I am probably just crazy. Thanks for the possible explanation by the way.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have any other sources for line out except for USB, but my cable is only 1.5m long with ferrite cores on both sides and decent shielding. I said grain, but in fact it's air and I think its just the nature of my headphones. I don't even know what 'grain' is technically because I've never experienced it before. There is absolutely 0 noise floor and distortion. Using Gustard H10>HE-560 btw, sounds fantastic with Burson V5 singles upgrade.


----------



## willowbrook

I went back and forth and the sound was the same. I guess I was not paying too much attention at first impression. Damn the upper midrange on 560 hurting my ears with modern recordings...need those focus a pads. Everything aside Modi 2U is definitely one of the value killers ^^ I am guessing the only upgrade from here would be something like bifrost MB.


----------



## emester

Considering picking up either this or the Little Dot MkI. I already have an AudioEngine D1 that I plan on using as my DAC for the setup (currently it does both the former and amplification). Should I go for the Schiit, experiment with tube amps or just stick with what I got?


----------



## bixby

emester said:


> Considering picking up either this or the Little Dot MkI. I already have an AudioEngine D1 that I plan on using as my DAC for the setup (currently it does both the former and amplification). Should I go for the Schiit, experiment with tube amps or just stick with what I got?


 
 Please take this with a grain of salt, but I heard the D1 with a Vali2 and was not impressed.  I think my first move might be a better dac.


----------



## emester

bixby said:


> Please take this with a grain of salt, but I heard the D1 with a Vali2 and was not impressed.  I think my first move might be a better dac.


 

 I really do enjoy how my D1 sounds, so i guess personal preference is also a factor here as well. Also I would be going for the Magni 2 (or if wanna go a bit deeper the Uber) rather than the Vali. Hope that does make a positive impact. Eventually will pick up the Modi to supplement it though


----------



## utee05

Recently got a Modi 2U and like some have said it is brighter. It is clearer for sure but with my HE400s it does not help much. I may need to look into something else or EQ a bit to tone down the brightness.


----------



## lenroot77

I recently got the magni 2 uber and found it a bit bright for my liking also. I went back to the Gustard H10, which is a super amp for the money. Cost a bit more but super versatile and for sure sounds awesome with hifiman's planar headphones.


----------



## willowbrook

lenroot77 said:


> I recently got the magni 2 uber and found it a bit bright for my liking also. I went back to the Gustard H10, which is a super amp for the money. Cost a bit more but super versatile and for sure sounds awesome with hifiman's planar headphones.




You should upgrade the single opamps to V5s if you haven't already. Makes a big difference IMO. Stock duals are pretty good already.


----------



## eimis

willowbrook said:


> Call me crazy, but I noticed a significant increase in brightness today when I plugged my Modi 2U directly into the wall rather than plugging it in a generic extension cord. I remember yesterday I wasn't very impressed with the overall tone and was looking to upgrade to a sabre based DAC, only difference today was to plug it in the wall directly. Now it has gained some grainess or air that I wanted instead of sounding too natural. Maybe I was too tired yesterday or something happened, I don't know. Anyone else have any similar experience?


 
 My setup sounds different to me everyday.
  
 Atmospheric pressure, mood, blood pressure, etc will affect your hearing way more than barely measurable differences made by plugging your amp straight to the wall


----------



## willowbrook

eimis said:


> My setup sounds different to me everyday.
> 
> Atmospheric pressure, mood, blood pressure, etc will affect your hearing way more than barely measurable differences made by plugging your amp straight to the wall


 

 It seems that I haven't been used to the sound yet which is why I heard differently for a few days, but sound is consistent now. Can't complain for the price.


----------



## davewolfs

Is there any benefit in using the Magni 2 Uber with Powered Speakers over a simple Schiit Sys?  I have no use for the headphone portion but am wondering if the preamp aspect is any different.


----------



## Shogster

davewolfs said:


> Is there any benefit in using the Magni 2 Uber with Powered Speakers over a simple Schiit Sys?  I have no use for the headphone portion but am wondering if the preamp aspect is any different.


 
 I am wondering the same thing.Besides headphones i will be using the stack with my powered speakers and sub.Wondering if i can do that with the MM2U stack.


----------



## davewolfs

I know for a fact you can do it as the amp provides line outs that are adjustable via the volume control.  What I am asking is if there is any benefit in doing it with the amp or the sys.


----------



## utee05

Found a USB cable so going to see if the sound is any different. Was using toslink previously. Otherwise I'm going to sell this and find something else.


----------



## davewolfs

utee05 said:


> Found a USB cable so going to see if the sound is any different. Was using toslink previously. Otherwise I'm going to sell this and find something else.


 
  
 I'm enjoying mine with toslink!


----------



## tafens

davewolfs said:


> utee05 said:
> 
> 
> > Found a USB cable so going to see if the sound is any different. Was using toslink previously. Otherwise I'm going to sell this and find something else.
> ...




I have tried mine with both USB and TOSLINK, but I can't say I heard any difference. It would depend on the quality of the specific computer's USB/TOSLINK components of course. I do mainly run on USB though (shielded cable with ferrite beads on both ends).


----------



## utee05

Not sure what it is but it is just to harsh for my  HE400. Did not notice this before with a first gen modi. I'm using the exact same audio sources. 
  
 Would I see the same thing on a bifrost?


----------



## bgentry

From reviews the HE400 seems to be a pretty bright headphone. Just something to keep in mind.

What's the rest of your signal chain? What player, what platform, what amp?

Brian.


----------



## utee05

I know that the HE400 are bright but they just seem brighter now with the switch to a Modi 2U. I am connecting the Modi 2U via usb to my win10 pc. I am using foobar for my flac files and spotify premium. Amp is the same, Lyr.


----------



## ColtMrFire

I currently have an Audioengine D1 driving my HD 558 Senns.  My Magni 2 arrived this morning.  I couldn't afford the stack quite yet, so wanted to at least get the Magni amp, because the D1 is a bit of a lightweight in terms of power, especially when it comes to downmixed surround tracks for movies I play in JRiver.  For now the Magni 2 paired with the D1 is fine until I get the Modi 2 which should be soon.
  
 I've been burning in the Magni for about 4 hours and have been very pleased.  It seemed a bit harsh out of the box, but after about hour 2, the sound got a bit warmer and more pleasing.  The amp totally outdoes the D1 for power... slightly bigger soundstage, but the biggest change is it sounds less "digital" and "closed in" than the D1.  I've heard the Modi 2 is a better DAC than the D1, so I can't wait.  I should add I used the sonar reference 3 plugin in JRiver, which opens up the Senns in a huge way for flat performance, and that makes a massive difference with the Magni.  At some point I'll upgrade to the HD 600s, but for now I feel I'm getting close to the best sound possible out of the 558s.


----------



## bixby

utee05 said:


> I know that the HE400 are bright but they just seem brighter now with the switch to a Modi 2U. I am connecting the Modi 2U via usb to my win10 pc. I am using foobar for my flac files and spotify premium. Amp is the same, Lyr.


 
 Yup, the modi 2 uber is a dac that leans to the bright side.  The older bifrost was similar in that regard but better.  The new Bifrost 4490 and Bimby are much different than the older Bifrost sound and both do not lean to the bright side to the degree the modi2 uber does.


----------



## utee05

bixby said:


> Yup, the modi 2 uber is a dac that leans to the bright side.  The older bifrost was similar in that regard but better.  The new Bifrost 4490 and Bimby are much different than the older Bifrost sound and both do not lean to the bright side to the degree the modi2 uber does.



Thanks a bunch for the details! Helps a lot.


----------



## Vigrith

I've recently ordered myself a H400i to replace my relatively old Beyer 990 pro's which I used for a long time with a lower end SMSL amp/dac. I looked into the possibilities and given my preferences and budget the M2 Schiit (either standard or Uber, haven't decided yet) stack and the O2ODAC are the best options.
  
 Unfortunately I don't have the time to look at 100+ pages of information on the Schiit but my question is (I think) fairly simple for anyone who owns them - I'll be needing to buy RCAs on the side to bridge the two as well as a USB a to USB b cable I gather. I live in Europe so buying from a website (not the official Schiit one) based in the UK is the best option for me so I'd like to be sure on which cables I need to order. I'm a little confused as for which ones I need exactly, all three of these are available to be bundled in with the stack, so the ones I should be buying are the red RCA single ends and the USB A-B right? Their PYST cables look sturdier/fancier than cheaper alternatives so I'll probably not skimp out just to save 50 dollars but would there be a real difference between USB cables specifically, can I just keep the Amazonbasics A-B that I already own and order the PYST RCAs with the stack?
  
 Appreciate any helpful replies!


----------



## willowbrook

I've heard Amazon USB cables are not too sturdy these days. People recommend http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004Z5T2?keywords=belkin%20usb%20a%20b&qid=1456102468&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3 this cable. If you can find any decent shielded cable, it will do. If you're worried about interference noise, ferrite core helps too. Also, IMO PYST RCA cable unnecessary. RCA from monoprice does excellent job. There are some reviews that are bad, but that was years ago. I ordered mine a month ago and it's quality is outstanding. All you have to do is make sure both cables are not too long. Shortest preferred.


----------



## Krutsch

bixby said:


> Yup, the modi 2 uber is a dac that leans to the bright side.  The older bifrost was similar in that regard but better.  The new Bifrost 4490 and Bimby are much different than the older Bifrost sound and both do not lean to the bright side to the degree the modi2 uber does.


 

 I am growing weary of the brightness of the M2U in my 2-channel system. Your comment makes me want a 4490, but do I want to spend more for the Bimby?


----------



## bixby

krutsch said:


> I am growing weary of the brightness of the M2U in my 2-channel system. Your comment makes me want a 4490, but do I want to spend more for the Bimby?


 
 that is a tough decision.  I only heard the 4490 for a bit, so my thoughts on it are precursory at best.  But I think my ears can gauge rather quickly.
  
 I am in the same boat.  got rid of my Modi2 uber and now have a borrowed Havana being fed by a very good usb / spdif bridge.  Way more $ there than I will ultimately spend.  
  
 how does it sound?  Very good indeed.
  
 what is on my short list for a lower cost dac, nothing at the moment


----------



## willowbrook

bixby said:


> that is a tough decision.  I only heard the 4490 for a bit, so my thoughts on it are precursory at best.  But I think my ears can gauge rather quickly.
> 
> I am in the same boat.  got rid of my Modi2 uber and now have a borrowed Havana being fed by a very good usb / spdif bridge.  Way more $ there than I will ultimately spend.
> 
> ...



Ever considered smsl m8?


----------



## bixby

willowbrook said:


> Ever considered smsl m8?


 
 It looks interesting enough, but I tend to shy away from Chinese companies who have not invested in a US distributor for their product.  I would only consider a dac from a Chinese brand if they did have US sales and support, like Matrix.
  
 That and the reviews on Amazon about support is quite discouraging.  And then there is the 23% 1 star reviews.  My negative radar goes off above 10%
  
 But hey, all the Massdrop guys will be the real test pool, I suppose.


----------



## tamleo

Hello,
I had some experience with some Schiit amps paired with my LCD-2 r2 and want to share  Sorry for my English
I bought the Mjolnir 1 after selling the Asgard 1. I loved the combo Lcd-2+Asgard+Hrt music stream ii so much but my greed in me just wanted to hear something even better.
I was wrong. Because with the Mjolnir i did not enjoy my music as before.. I di'n't know why it happened. The Mjolnir was more clean and have more authority in the sound. The amp also enhanced the treble and bass region on my LCD-2 very much.
But after a long periods of time, i think the reason is caused by the mids on the Mjolnir was underwhelmed by 2 other enhanced ranges. Make the sound incohesive and monotonic. And the amp had too much 3d effect (or artificial huge soundstage ? ) that really distracted me from focusing on the music. 
The amp boosted the treble range and made the LCD-2 sound like another shrill headphone. I felt they sounded artificially (IMHO). 
Recently i have sold the Mjolnir and managed to buy an used Asgard but i could not have found one. So that i have bought a Magni 2 and a Magni 2 uber instead.
Just enjoy the music as before 
The Uber version has more treble and is more sparkle and cleaner than the non-uber version. And it sounds really familiar to the Mjolnir.
The non-uber sounds warm, cohesive and natural just like i remember about my old Asgard  Three audio fq ranges just transfer into each others very smoothly. I definitely keep this little amp. 
The difference between 2 magni versions is not huge but noticeable.


----------



## JBassFox

Does anyone use the Modi/Magni 2 Uber stack with DT990s? I have a pair of 32 ohm premiums coming in and I'm highly considering buying this stack.


----------



## willowbrook

bixby said:


> It looks interesting enough, but I tend to shy away from Chinese companies who have not invested in a US distributor for their product.  I would only consider a dac from a Chinese brand if they did have US sales and support, like Matrix.
> 
> That and the reviews on Amazon about support is quite discouraging.  And then there is the 23% 1 star reviews.  My negative radar goes off above 10%
> 
> But hey, all the Massdrop guys will be the real test pool, I suppose.


 
 It's actually been out for a while and not really a test pool anymore. Some will always have problems and I hope Massdrop will take care of that. SMSL after support is not so great, but Chinese products have really stepped up in performance/price these days.
 However, it's your choice after all ^^ I just couldn't find a DAC like this except for the Modi 2U and I'm not fully satisfied so...not many choices in the low cost standalone DAC area.


----------



## bixby

yes, stuff can have problems, I just prefer the owner of the problem to be represented in the US.  
  
 But thanks for the suggestion anyway, appreciate it.
  
 And you are right not much happening in the low cost area at the moment.


----------



## ColtMrFire

coltmrfire said:


> I currently have an Audioengine D1 driving my HD 558 Senns.  My Magni 2 arrived this morning.  I couldn't afford the stack quite yet, so wanted to at least get the Magni amp, because the D1 is a bit of a lightweight in terms of power, especially when it comes to downmixed surround tracks for movies I play in JRiver.  For now the Magni 2 paired with the D1 is fine until I get the Modi 2 which should be soon.
> 
> I've been burning in the Magni for about 4 hours and have been very pleased.  It seemed a bit harsh out of the box, but after about hour 2, the sound got a bit warmer and more pleasing.  The amp totally outdoes the D1 for power... slightly bigger soundstage, but the biggest change is it sounds less "digital" and "closed in" than the D1.  I've heard the Modi 2 is a better DAC than the D1, so I can't wait.  I should add I used the sonar reference 3 plugin in JRiver, which opens up the Senns in a huge way for flat performance, and that makes a massive difference with the Magni.  At some point I'll upgrade to the HD 600s, but for now I feel I'm getting close to the best sound possible out of the 558s.


 
  
 Modi 2 just arrived in the mail.  In the week or so I had to wait, the Magni 2 really, REALLY improved the sound of the D1 DAC.  To the point where I wondered if the Modi 2 was even necessary.  All the congested, digital sounding wall of noise that was a bit of a problem with the D1 seemed to vanish after about 4 or 5 days of burn in on the Magni.  And paired with the sonarworks reference 3 plug in (in JRiver/ASIO), I was in musical heaven for a few days.  Instruments that before seemed to blend into each other became separate units, and you could virtually close your eyes and imagine them in the room, or close to it... 
  
 So having just plugged in the Modi 2 on expert mode (24/192), it sounds pretty good... but there seems to be a slight loss of expansion and a bit of congestion having returned, as well as a harsh edge I'm not a huge fan of... the Magni/D1 silky smooth/warm brilliance I had been getting used to seems gone.  Granted,  I've only been playing the Modi 2 for all of 20 minutes, so I'd need time for some burn in to give a proper review, but so far I'm not in love with the combo, and the Modi 2 seems to have a harsh edge I'm not digging either.


----------



## bixby

coltmrfire said:


> Modi 2 just arrived in the mail.  In the week or so I had to wait, the Magni 2 really, REALLY improved the sound of the D1 DAC.  To the point where I wondered if the Modi 2 was even necessary.  All the congested, digital sounding wall of noise that was a bit of a problem with the D1 seemed to vanish after about 4 or 5 days of burn in on the Magni.  And paired with the sonarworks reference 3 plug in (in JRiver/ASIO), I was in musical heaven for a few days.  Instruments that before seemed to blend into each other became separate units, and you could virtually close your eyes and imagine them in the room, or close to it...
> 
> So having just plugged in the Modi 2 on expert mode (24/192), it sounds pretty good... but there seems to be a slight loss of expansion and a bit of congestion having returned, as well as a harsh edge I'm not a huge fan of... the Magni/D1 silky smooth/warm brilliance I had been getting used to seems gone.  Granted,  I've only been playing the Modi 2 for all of 20 minutes, so I'd need time for some burn in to give a proper review, but so far I'm not in love with the combo, and the Modi 2 seems to have a harsh edge I'm not digging either.


 
 let it run in at least 48 hours, then listen, it should improve.  And keep it turned on.


----------



## ColtMrFire

Yeah, after 2 hours of continuous use, it seems to have opened up slightly.
  
 I'm off to work in a few minutes, so I'll let it burn in while I'm gone and all night tonight and tomorrow (and just leave it running continuously for at least a week or so).
  
 My next HP purchase will be the Senn HD 650s, so I hope it's a good match.  I used to have a pair of HD 600s but unfortunately had to sell them in a bind, and I was powering them with the D1.  Amazingly I was ale to get a pair of HD 558s for $50 on craigslist... and those have really done me well for the past few months (with JRiver/ASIO/sonarworks plugin/558 mod, they sound damn near close to the 600s, but obviously a step down)


----------



## bixby

coltmrfire said:


> Yeah, after 2 hours of continuous use, it seems to have opened up slightly.
> 
> I'm off to work in a few minutes, so I'll let it burn in while I'm gone and all night tonight and tomorrow (and just leave it running continuously for at least a week or so).
> 
> My next HP purchase will be the Senn HD 650s, so I hope it's a good match.  I used to have a pair of HD 600s but unfortunately had to sell them in a bind, and I was powering them with the D1.  Amazingly I was ale to get a pair of HD 558s for $50 on craigslist... and those have really done me well for the past few months (with JRiver/ASIO/sonarworks plugin/558 mod, they sound damn near close to the 600s, but obviously a step down)


 
 funny 650s just showed up here, too!.  Been 12 years or so since I owned a pair.


----------



## biggysmalls

Currently rocking a Meridian Explorer with my He-400i. I obviously need to upgrade the Amp section and was looking towards the Magni as my solution.

 My question is whether the Uber version is worth it? I don't have any speakers that would be able to make use of the extra outputs, but I'm more concerned with powering my He-400i?
  
 How would the Modi compare to the Meridian Explorer?
  
 Looking forward to your input 
  
 Edit: Really just looking for that kick in the nuts power and fullness to the music ...


----------



## willowbrook

biggysmalls said:


> Currently rocking a Meridian Explorer with my He-400i. I obviously need to upgrade the Amp section and was looking towards the Magni as my solution.
> 
> 
> My question is whether the Uber version is worth it? I don't have any speakers that would be able to make use of the extra outputs, but I'm more concerned with powering my He-400i?
> ...



Magni uber provides 300mw more at 32 ohms. However 1.2w at 32ohms should be plenty for 400i. No need for uber unless you need preamp.


----------



## biggysmalls

Thanks!
  
 And how would the amp section compare to the Vali 2? I have literally no idea what I am doing but love the feedback ...
  
 All the best


----------



## ColtMrFire

Some interesting developments...

The modi 2 seemed to improve slightly after about 24 hours of burn in.

But I ezperimented by swapping the USB cable for the Audioengine USB cable and could swear there was a difference. The sound seemed slightly warmer and fuller with more dimensionality. The D1 cable is almost half as long and came with the unit, but I had to buy a PYST cable for the Modi.

I started to do an A/B test just to be sure, playing a track with the D1 cable first, then the Modi cable. But for some reason the track froze when I tried to go back to a certain section of music, this was with the Modi cable. And this happened once before earlier today, but I brushed it off. Now it's starting to worry me. Anyone else run into this problem? I'm using 24/196 output to Jriver MC and ASIO at 512 buffer size.


----------



## bixby

coltmrfire said:


> Some interesting developments...
> 
> The modi 2 seemed to improve slightly after about 24 hours of burn in.
> 
> ...


 
 Swapping usb cables is not quite so straightforward like analog cables.  The application may see the break in the communication of the USB cable as a fault and act up accordingly.  Remember you are transmitting packets with data, clock, and an acknowledgment protocol.  
  
 Best advice is to play a cut and listen attentively, then stop the player, and swap in the other usb cable.  Then start the same track.  And even then some ground issues may cause the application to lose sync with the dac.  Then you just need to reset the preferences to choose the right dac.
  
 In the end you might just become a cable believer..............or not.  And for the people who think all cables are the same, hahahahaha
  
 go read Jason's (Schiit) blog.  #2 reason of service issues on their stuff where it turns out the gear is fine ................. is bad cables!


----------



## ColtMrFire

That's exactly what I did. I played the track. Closed the program. Swapped cables. Made sure it was working, opened the program and played the same track. Also, this issue happened before when there was no cable swapping.


----------



## Sharkhunter

Hi,
I have a modi 2 uber with magni 2 uber with Windows 10. It was working fine until few days ago. The magni works and I was able to confirm that. I thgt the audio cable between them could be fsulty and bought a new one to try. Well no luck. Tried reinstalling the window 10 drivers and also tried on mac.

Any other troubleshooting steps. I am the second owner..I hope schiit could help if the dac is the issue.


----------



## bixby

coltmrfire said:


> That's exactly what I did. I played the track. Closed the program. Swapped cables. Made sure it was working, opened the program and played the same track. Also, this issue happened before when there was no cable swapping.


 
 time to start eliminating potential causes.  First thing I would do is download foobar and set it up for waspai event leaving most  of the tweakable stuff at default.
  
 then play some tracks.
  
 Then move on the next thing, more cables, computer, etc.  Sucks when issues like this crop up.


----------



## ColtMrFire

Okay, so I tried going to device manager and unchecking "allow computer to turn off USB to save power", because that seems to be a common problem with DACS according to Schiit.
  
 BUT, a funny thing happened... I started playing the music again but the second I opened google chrome, it stopped playing... so now I'm guessing it could be a conflict of exclusive mode or something for the DAC.  I will try to disable exclusive mode...


----------



## ColtMrFire

Switching back to 24/96 seems to have fixed the problem... So far.


----------



## JuanseAmador

Just tested my Magni 2 U today for the first time, using my turntable and HD25-1. Previous amp was the E6 out of an iPod classic, I don't know if placebo is involved but I definitely felt a wider soundstage and more clarity with the Magni.


----------



## Koolpep

juanseamador said:


> Just tested my Magni 2 U today for the first time, using my turntable and HD25-1. Previous amp was the E6 out of an iPod classic, I don't know if placebo is involved but I definitely felt a wider soundstage and more clarity with the Magni.


 

 That is what you get with a higher quality amp.  Not placebo, no offense to the E6 but the Magni2U is a different league. Give it some time and it will even get better over time.The more you get used to its signature.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## JuanseAmador

koolpep said:


> juanseamador said:
> 
> 
> > Just tested my Magni 2 U today for the first time, using my turntable and HD25-1. Previous amp was the E6 out of an iPod classic, I don't know if placebo is involved but I definitely felt a wider soundstage and more clarity with the Magni.
> ...




Yeah, I never fully liked the E6, always thought is sounded muddy and lacked a hell lot of soundstage.


----------



## Sam21

How is the noise floor for this amp (Magni 2 Uber) ? will it hiss when no music is playing and the volume knob is at the maximum in high gain mode with sensitive and non sensitive headphones ?
  
  
 Also, Is the treble and vocal reproduction harsh and stabbing ? is the sound it produces transparent and neutral ? how is the soundstage and definition ? does the unit become hot in prolonged usage ? Finally, How does it compare to the ifi iCan micro ? I gather the Magni 2 Uber is better because it is a discrete amp but the ifi uses the TI chip so basically two op-amps which is an inferior design, Correct ?


----------



## bixby

this should be fun..................................


----------



## JuanseAmador

Anyone else getting their Magni read as hadphones when connecting the output into a mac?


----------



## bgentry

juanseamador said:


> Anyone else getting their Magni read as hadphones when connecting the output into a mac?




If you're connecting from the 3.5mm audio output of the Mac to the RCA inputs of the Magni, then YES.  The Mac assumes you are plugging in headphones. It doesn't know if that 3.5mm connector goes to headphones, or a line input device (like the Magni), so it says headphones.

Pro tip: Max out the volume level on the Mac so it doesn't try to digitally reduce the volume level. Leave volume control up to the Magni's front panel volume knob. ...and use a good player! I'm a huge fan boy of JRiver Media Center for Mac.

Brian.


----------



## JuanseAmador

bgentry said:


> juanseamador said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else getting their Magni read as hadphones when connecting the output into a mac?
> ...




That's the thing, I'm connecting Mac > OUTPUT (Magni 2 Uber). I want to record what's coming through the amp. What's the way to do this properly?


----------



## bgentry

juanseamador said:


> That's the thing, I'm connecting Mac > OUTPUT (Magni 2 Uber). I want to record what's coming through the amp. What's the way to do this properly?




Sorry I don't understand. Record the output of the amp? Please explain your signal chain (the connections between everything) and what you are trying to achieve.

Brian.


----------



## JuanseAmador

bgentry said:


> juanseamador said:
> 
> 
> > That's the thing, I'm connecting Mac > OUTPUT (Magni 2 Uber). I want to record what's coming through the amp. What's the way to do this properly?
> ...




Sure, sorry about that. Basically this is the cabling, I want to record my vinyl being played from the turntable into Audacity.


----------



## bgentry

Ah ok. Please note that the "output" of the Magni is variable with the volume control. So you'll need to leave it at a fixed position in order to do a recording at a specific level. You'd probably be better off directly connecting your turntable to the input instead, assuming it has a true line output, or already has a phono preamp in the chain.

But your issue is probably that you have one of those Mac laptops that has a SHARED audio input and output right? My Macs so far have had separate connectors for audio IN and OUT. But I see that there are a bunch that use the same connector for both. This article seems to explain how to set up that shared connector to be an input:

http://blogs.creighton.edu/bluecast/tips-and-tricks/properly-configuring-the-audio-connector-on-a-13-macbook-pro/

Good luck.

Brian.


----------



## JuanseAmador

I actually tried doing this but it doesn't show up. Weird.


----------



## SwedishBass

Has anyone used a M2U/M2U stack with the Audeze EL-8 (open back)? I'm planning to build a home setup based on these headphones (they are in my price range and sound taste). I was looking at the Audeze Deckard as well, but it doesn't have all the inputs I want. I need an optical input for my PS4 audio.
  
 The M2U stack seems to offer tremendous value for money, and they can be found at good prices in Europe, which is rare for US built products.


----------



## freitz

swedishbass said:


> Has anyone used a M2U/M2U stack with the Audeze EL-8 (open back)? I'm planning to build a home setup based on these headphones (they are in my price range and sound taste). I was looking at the Audeze Deckard as well, but it doesn't have all the inputs I want. I need an optical input for my PS4 audio.
> 
> The M2U stack seems to offer tremendous value for money, and they can be found at good prices in Europe, which is rare for US built products.




Can't you use the digital input for Sony ps4 I remember the PS3 had one.

I was previously looking at a comparison between the Bitfrost 4490 plus a Asgard 2 or Valhalla 2 and ended up with the deckard. Reason being the deckard amp is more in line with the lyr (some say it's better) and you can always add a Bitfrost multi bit to the deckard down the road.

I hope this helps. Let me know if more questions if you look in the deckard thread you will see I have about 3 pages of answered questions to the community.


----------



## SwedishBass

freitz said:


> Can't you use the digital input for Sony ps4 I remember the PS3 had one.
> 
> I was previously looking at a comparison between the Bitfrost 4490 plus a Asgard 2 or Valhalla 2 and ended up with the deckard. Reason being the deckard amp is more in line with the lyr (some say it's better) and you can always add a Bitfrost multi bit to the deckard down the road.
> 
> I hope this helps. Let me know if more questions if you look in the deckard thread you will see I have about 3 pages of answered questions to the community.


 
 Ah, thanks for the tip. Apparently, the Deckard isn't compatible with the PS4 via USB. Is the input compatible with regular toslink, though? As in, is it a multi-purpose input, ot just USB? A thread on Reddit mentioned the PS4 not being compatible via USB.
  
 The PS4 does have a digital out, indeed, but I'm unsure as to whether or not the Deckard supports it. It is an optical out, and I don't see an optical in on the Deckard?


----------



## freitz

swedishbass said:


> Ah, thanks for the tip. Apparently, the Deckard isn't compatible with the PS4 via USB. Is the input compatible with regular toslink, though? As in, is it a multi-purpose input, ot just USB? A thread on Reddit mentioned the PS4 not being compatible via USB.
> 
> The PS4 does have a digital out, indeed, but I'm unsure as to whether or not the Deckard supports it. It is an optical out, and I don't see an optical in on the Deckard?


 
 Unfortunately I think your right. Can't go PS4 usb to deckard. I've only had mine a week. I really enjoy it with the EL-8 Closed Back.


----------



## vodkajin

I don't have an amp or dac yet, should I start with the ubers?
  
 I will be using either Sennheiser HD600s or HD650s. I have not yet decided on what headphones to purchase.


----------



## Soundpitchblack

vodkajin said:


> I don't have an amp or dac yet, should I start with the ubers?
> 
> I will be using either Sennheiser HD600s or HD650s. I have not yet decided on what headphones to purchase.


 
 I am currently using the non-uber version and it works really well with the 650's, I will assume that its the same for the 600.  Either way I dont think you can go wrong, it comes down to matter of taste.


----------



## Krutsch

This DAC, the Modi 2 Uber, is driving me crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I am playing around with Roon + HQ Player's Network Audio Adapter (NAA) on a low-cost platform (Cubox-i4 Pro) in my 2-channel system. This platform is having some issues with HQ Player and USB dropping out, so I am using the TOSLINK connection to various DACs.
  
 I've been switching in/out DACs and listening to the sound differences and they are stark. For example, my NAD D 1050 (CS 4398 -based) has really nice, meaty bass, mids and decent treble clarity. But the M2U has this incredible soundstage, listening with speakers, along with great clarity and crisp treble - but at the expense of weight in the mid-range. I wish the differences were subtle, but they are not to my ears.
  
 So, if I am listening to classical music, the M2U is wonderful. Change to 70's classic rock, like Led Zeppelin and the Modi sounds lifeless. Conversely, classical music with the NAD sounds compressed, congested, as if the instruments are all jammed together. With Led Zeppelin, I keep reaching for the volume '+' button.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I got the Modi 2 today. Will definitely do a comparison with my ODAC to see if the myths are true (to my ears).


----------



## digitaldave

It's long been known that the Sennheiser HD600 / HD/650 scale well with better gear. However, I've been out of the game for a while, and things have moved on from where I last remember them. I'd like to know how well they perform / scale with the Magni 2 Uber / Modi 2 Uber stack, vs spending a lot more money than for the stack.

The reason I'm asking is because I sold my rig a while ago, but I'm now looking to rebuild. I have looked at some more expensive headphones, but I can get the Sennheisers for a good price at the moment, and if it'll scale well with the Schiit stack, then there may be no reason to spend more money on a more expensive rig. 

Thanks,

Dave.


----------



## pmarrison

Hi guys,
  
 How would one go about matching the output/input impedance to a existing dac/interface?
  
 I Have a TC konnekt 6  with a monitor out put <100ohms and a headphone amp rated 80ohms 
  
 How would i go about connecting this to a magni 2? How do the signal quality differ between using the modi dac over using an interface such as this?
 How would you know which is the optimum level to set the interfaces output into the magni 2?
  
 I ask because you can easily power headphones using the monitor outputs on this interface but i worried the signal will be to hot going into the magni vs using a modi dac
  
 I can drive ath m50x pretty well usign the tc headphone output so would an amp even be worth it? im planning on getting some grado 225es tomorrow
  
 here is the headphone out specs of the interface
 impedance: 80 ohm
 Power @ 600 Ohm 93mw
 power @40 ohm 220mw


----------



## bgentry

I would connect the monitor outputs of the Konnect to the RCA inputs of the Magni2. According to the manual on the Konnect, the monitor outputs can be as "hot" as 13 dBu, which is quite high at ~3.4 Volts RMS. You probably want to drive the Magni2 with no more than ~1.5 Volts RMS (that's what the Modi2 outputs).

I'm not sure what kind of controls you have for the output levels on the Konnect. If you have a meter or control that's labeled in dBu, I would set it to +5 dBu, which is very close to 1.5 VRMS.

Another way to do it, is to put on a signal that's recorded very loud. A sine wave at 0 dB (digital) might be a good choice. Something like a 440 Hz wave. Then listen to the Magni2 at a very, very low volume level. The lowest you can set it and still hear it. Turn up the output on the Konnect until you hear distortion. Then turn it back down until the distortion disappears and go just a little further down for good measure. That should be the maximum undistorted level that the Magni2 can receive.

Brian.


----------



## TJ Max

Hi, all I have this question. Is the Modi 2 a oversampling dac?


----------



## bixby

tj max said:


> Hi, all I have this question. Is the Modi 2 a oversampling dac?


 
 yes, all akm chips used by Schiit are oversampling


----------



## Axiomatik

I want to run my reference monitors through my modi/magni stack. I'm still a newb, but what type of RCA cable should I buy (preferably off amazon).


----------



## willowbrook

axiomatik said:


> I want to run my reference monitors through my modi/magni stack. I'm still a newb, but what type of RCA cable should I buy (preferably off amazon).


 
 Monoprice offers sturdy cheap RCA cables. No problem with mine.
 Blue Jeans Cable also offers great quality cables if you're willing to pay a more than Monoprice.


----------



## jasoncote

Head-Fi Noober here, just set up my new modi/magni stack. Listened for about 10 hours so far with my HD598s and loving the sound. My HD650s come in tomorrow and can not wait to hear what they sound like compared to the 598s!


----------



## TJ Max

bixby said:


> yes, all akm chips used by Schiit are oversampling


 
  
 Thank you. I assume it's at 192khz?


----------



## bixby

according to specs on the 4399 chip for example it is specified at 128x Over sampling


----------



## Guidostrunk

If anyone needs 6" rca interconnects. http://www.head-fi.org/t/801427/price-drop-schiit-pyst-similar-silver-serpent-6-rca-interconnect#post_12422246


----------



## jtroutt

Hey guys nice forum you have here. So I have always been into quality sound never really had the money to do anything about it until recently. I have a set of V-moda crossfade wireless headphones. I recently acquired a Schiit Modi 2 not the uber version. My home computer does not have bluetooth so I wanted a solution to listen to my FLAC files as they should be.
  
 Here is my issue. I was told by the guys at Schiit that the Modi 2 is designed to be used with an AMP. I have one its not very high quality one but it does its job with my portable players. Its a little 4 channel amp. But when I have the Modi 2 running through it weird things start to happen. I get bad reverb going on almost like the audio is being ran through a reverb filter, and\or the vocals are almost non existent. Some  things will sound very metallic. If I plug directly into the modi 2 I have no bass whatsoever and the highs are overpowering. I have tried new cables and a different source. I have tried disabling audio enhancements in windows 10. I have installed the drivers as well. Same things happen through my phone LG G4.
  
 Any idea on what is going on here. I would love to be able to use this thing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pmarrison

without knowing any details of the amp your using it will be hard to diagnose.


----------



## jasoncote

So after reading 1630 posts in this thread, I have seen a lot of the same questions being asked with the same answers. So I will write this post in hopes to pull together all the questions and answers that have happened so far regarding the Schiit Modi 2/ Modi 2 Uber and the Magni 2/ Magni 2 Uber. Inlcuded pictures ofall four devices with labels to show some of the differences for those who either a. do not like to read or b. those who can't c. pictures of Schiit are awesome!
  
*Which Schiit Schtack Sounds better, the M/M2 or the M/M2Uber?*
               
          a.) While the consensus is still out on this the most popular answers are
              1.) not a noticable difference beyond our ears
              2.)  Uber has 3x the transformer (24VA vs 8VA) and 1.6x the filter capacitance (6,400 vs 4,000uF), as well as more sophisticated regulators (programmable vs fixed) and a higher rail voltage (+/-16V vs +/-15V) ---- Better sound? In a perfect world and listening room maybe... to must probably not.... but better components.
  
*What comes in the box? What do I need?*
  
       a.) If you get the Modi 2 Uber, Magni 2, Magni 2 Uber, you will get a power supply to power the device. No audio connections cords are included. Modi 2 gets its power from the not included USB a-type to b-type cable that connects the audio source to the Modi.
  
 You will need at least a set of RCA cables to connect the two pieces of Schiit together ( see pictures as to where)
  
 You will also need a cable to connect the Modi to whatever has your music on it. Either a Toslink cable, USB a-type to b-type, COAX cable, as these are not included in the individual boxes for the Schiit pieces you get.
  
*What is the Difference between the two Schtacks of Schiit?*
  
        a.) Look at the edited pictures below or read what comes next..
  
 Magni2U:

 Preamp Outputs: Uber has them, standard doesn’t.
 Gain Stage: Uber has a complementary-input VAS, standard doesn’t.
 Power Supply: Uber has 3x the transformer (24VA vs 8VA) and 1.6x the filter capacitance (6,400 vs 4,000uF), as well as more sophisticated regulators (programmable vs fixed) and a higher rail voltage (+/-16V vs +/-15V)
 Chassis: Uber gets an aluminum top cover and solid aluminum milled knob, standard is painted steel and an aluminum-covered plastic knob.
  
  
*Will it work with my headphones?*
  
 Yes.... only issue was a post about 600 ohm set that worked but could use more power. But all in all works with IEMs as well as your favorite cans. Please enjoy.
  
*But will it sound different?*
  
 Different than what? The Modi is a very decent DAC with a very flat response as all DAC "should" be as their job is to convert a digital signal to an analog one. If what you are using now is making you look for an upgrade, and the price point of the Modi/ Magni seem like a step up from what you have, then you may hear a better sounding set-up. If you have an older Modi/ Mangi then the sound difference may not be so much but input options, and more amp power with pre-amp outs could be worth the upgrade.
  
*I hear a noise coming from my Schiit?*
  
 Most of what I have read here and have know is audio noise is usually a ground issue. I would start there. That being said a could have had issues with the volume pot making noise when touching it. A couple solutions were 1.) Dont hang on the volume knob so much 2.) Use a rubber band. 3.) Look for ground issue.
  
*Should I buy it?*
  
 Yes. Why not? You asked, I answered. Most that post in this thread will tell you the same as well. It sounds great, works great, and its a cute pile of Schiit. Plus you can tell all your friends about your Schiit and have them turn heads!
  
*Is this post ever going to stop?*
  
 Yes. Right now. Sorry if you feel this is poorly written or a waste of space, I will edit it as I feel the need to add or subtract. But hey, I gave you some pretty picture of Schiit with red arrows, that has to count for something!


----------



## jtroutt

It said I was not allowed to post hyperlinks yet so I am writing this again. I tried to post a hyperlink to the amp. I understand why that restriction is in place though. Anyway it is a ART Pro Audio HeadAMP 4. It's got 8 Channels 4 in the 3/8 plug size and 4 in the larger 1/4 in size. I originally got this amp because several people that I work in close proximity to really liked my playlists with this it allowed me to share. It worked extremely well with my cell phone, the G4. Is there any other info you need? I want to clarify that only the amp worked with my phone. If I plug the modi and the amp into my phone it sucks. No bass and no vocals only highs.


----------



## AviP

I just noticed the the Modi 2 Uber doesn't have the expert switch like the non-Uber version. Does that mean it's always on "expert" mode and requires drivers in Windows?


----------



## MartzX

Hello fellow people with Schiit. I acquired the Schiit Magni 2 Uber and Modi 2 Uber around Christmas 2015 and have been enjoying them immensely. I used to have an Asus Xonar Essence STX soundcard which was also fantastic but I figured running externally would be beneficial in the long term. I have been very impressed and use the stack with my Philips X2's mainly. I was reading that it has plenty of power for just about any headphone out there including HD800s, planar magnetics, and just about any other standard driver headphone. I had a question however about the preamp outputs.

 I plan to get the Emotiva Airmotiv 5s active monitors and since there is a volume control on the Magni 2 Uber I am thinking I would run the preamp out to the monitors and control the volume from the amp. I am also not sure if it would be better to be on low or high gain for the monitors as I use low gain currently. I was reading something about the Schiit Sys which is their preamp switch device specifically for active monitors but I think that was if you already didn't have preamp outs and a volume control on the amp or DAC.
  
 In regards to my setup I had in mind. I will initially have RCA out of the preamp outputs going to the Airmotivs but eventually would like to add a subwoofer such as the SVS SB-1000 which has RCA inputs as well as outputs. I was wondering if I could run RCA out of the preamp to the input of the subwoofer and then run RCA out of the outputs of the subwoofer into the monitors.

 Either that or I use a Y-splitter from the preamp outputs and run RCA to both the subwoofer and monitors at the same time. I am not sure if either option will affect the sound quality or volume control or crossover of the subwoofer or other caveats.
  
 Thanks for any information guys!


----------



## jtroutt

I figured out my issue here guys. I figured I would let everyone know. I was using a TRRS connector instead of a TRS connector. I didn't think it would make a difference. Since I dont have any proper TRS connectors i used a adapter to step up to the 1/4" plug size. got rid of the issue sounds great now. Now, to save up for the Vali 2


----------



## Shogster

Has anyone painted their modi/ magni? Im thinking of making them black to match my whole setup theme, not sure how easy it is and what paint or spray should i use.


----------



## JuanseAmador

shogster said:


> Has anyone painted their modi/ magni? Im thinking of making them black to match my whole setup theme, not sure how easy it is and what paint or spray should i use.




I saw some painted black on reddit once, definitely looked great.

EDIT: Here... https://www.reddit.com/r/headphones/comments/2cpb37/i_plasti_dipped_my_schiit_stack_heres_the_results/


----------



## AviP

shogster said:


> Has anyone painted their modi/ magni? Im thinking of making them black to match my whole setup theme, not sure how easy it is and what paint or spray should i use.



User Noremac82 posted that he painted his Vali 2 here. He's very helpful and presumably the painting process would be the same as a Modi/Magni.


----------



## jtroutt

In the very short time i have been looking around this forum it seems that most people pair the modi with the magni. Is there a reason for this why not go with the vali 2 instead. I understand that they are two different beasts being one is tube and one is not . Just trying to figure out which i would be happier ith. Ive never had the pleasure of listening to anything tube but ive always heard really good things about tube stuff. Why wouldnt more people prefer the analog sound over digital sound.


----------



## jasoncote

jtroutt said:


> In the very short time i have been looking around this forum it seems that most people pair the modi with the magni. Is there a reason for this why not go with the vali 2 instead. I understand that they are two different beasts being one is tube and one is not . Just trying to figure out which i would be happier ith. Ive never had the pleasure of listening to anything tube but ive always heard really good things about tube stuff. Why wouldnt more people prefer the analog sound over digital sound.


 
 Both devices put out an analog signal. However you are referring to the distortion that that the tube amp puts out. Meaning it distorts the sound from its true output. That distortion is the addition/ creation of harmonics in the sound, now some people do in fact enjoy this sound better, while others do not. This question is always a personal preference. A good way to tell which you like better with at least the Schiit products, and if you wallet can swing it, is to order both the magni and vali and listen to both and within the 15 return period return the one you are least happy with. Happy Listening!


----------



## JuanseAmador

jasoncote said:


> jtroutt said:
> 
> 
> > In the very short time i have been looking around this forum it seems that most people pair the modi with the magni. Is there a reason for this why not go with the vali 2 instead. I understand that they are two different beasts being one is tube and one is not . Just trying to figure out which i would be happier ith. Ive never had the pleasure of listening to anything tube but ive always heard really good things about tube stuff. Why wouldnt more people prefer the analog sound over digital sound.
> ...




And, Magni/Modi is just $200


----------



## bgentry

jasoncote said:


> However you are referring to the distortion that that the tube amp puts out. Meaning it distorts the sound from its true output. That distortion is the addition/ creation of harmonics in the sound, now some people do in fact enjoy this sound better, while others do not.




What you're saying has been what people have repeated about tube amps for many, many years. In fact, it used to be normal for tube amps to have 1% or even higher harmonic distortion! Which is pretty incredible; incredible that people would like this; but that's the nature of even order harmonic distortion.

However, this is important... The Vali 2 does NOT have HIGH DISTORTION. It's THD is rated at 0.03%, which is very respectable and should not be audible in any way. If that number were 0.3%, maybe we'd have something to argue about. But at 0.03%, the distortion should be totally out of the range of human perception.

Tube amps also sound different because of the way they are biased. As I understand it, tube amps are more like a class A design and therefor will have a more pure sound.  I've never heard the Vali 2, so this is all theoretical. I just know that it's rated distortion is very low, and Jason makes a big point about saying that his tube designs do NOT sound "fat, tubby, buttery, or euphonic".

Brian.


----------



## bixby

bgentry said:


> What you're saying has been what people have repeated about tube amps for many, many years. In fact, it used to be normal for tube amps to have 1% or even higher harmonic distortion! Which is pretty incredible; incredible that people would like this; but that's the nature of even order harmonic distortion.
> 
> However, this is important... The Vali 2 does NOT have HIGH DISTORTION. It's THD is rated at 0.03%, which is very respectable and should not be audible in any way. If that number were 0.3%, maybe we'd have something to argue about. But at 0.03%, the distortion should be totally out of the range of human perception.
> 
> ...


 
 Well said!
  
 And from what I have learned it is not even order harmonics that our ears objects to ....It is the odd order harmonics.  And lots of tube designs can have lower odd order distortion than SS
  
 And remember what is a characteristic of a transistor...It is a switch,  right and the bias turns it on and off for each half of the wave form in non-class A, do tubes also do that or is that where the difference lies, something about crossover distortion at the zero line with non-class A.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Somehow I feel like this miss the whole point of tube amps... If I want accurate un-euphonic sound I'd go for the O2.
  
 Quote:


bgentry said:


> I just know that it's rated distortion is very low, and Jason makes a big point about saying that his tube designs do NOT sound "fat, tubby, buttery, or euphonic".


----------



## TJ Max

Id like to raise this question again about the Modi 2 becuase I just noticed that in Windows Sound Properties the 176.4khz sample rate is only supported for 16 bit audio. But not for 24 or 32 bit. If you have music sampled at 176.4 , it will most certainly be 24 bit. Is anyone else getting the same results?


----------



## jtroutt

Well I appreciate the discussion. I am going to take the advice abouve and buy both and see which one I like. I Jutmst got a set of Westone LM pro 20 for free. Excited to hear what they sound like


----------



## sound7506

Would the schiit magni 2 be able to drive both the akg 7xx and dt 880 (250 ohm) well, or is there a better option in this price range. Source will be fiio x3ii.


----------



## Sam21

You cant beat Magni 2 Uber in this price range....


----------



## DCofficehack

sound7506 said:


> Would the schiit magni 2 be able to drive both the akg 7xx and dt 880 (250 ohm) well, or is there a better option in this price range. Source will be fiio x3ii.




I use a Magni 2 (non-uber) with dt 880 600 ohm. It works swell.


----------



## Letmebefrank

jtroutt said:


> In the very short time i have been looking around this forum it seems that most people pair the modi with the magni. Is there a reason for this why not go with the vali 2 instead. I understand that they are two different beasts being one is tube and one is not . Just trying to figure out which i would be happier ith. Ive never had the pleasure of listening to anything tube but ive always heard really good things about tube stuff. Why wouldnt more people prefer the analog sound over digital sound.




I have all three, magni 2, vali 2, and modi 2U. The vali 2 sounds better than the magni 2 to my ears with an upgraded 6922 tube. It's mostly personal preference and I was perfectly happy with the magni 2 until I heard the vali 2.


----------



## jtroutt

What kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## Letmebefrank

jtroutt said:


> What kind of music do you listen to?




Classic rock, progressive rock, metal, and some hip hop. The tube makes classic rock and metal sound out of this world amazing.


----------



## jtroutt

Well a little of everything. If I had to pick a genre I listen to most i would say EDM as a whole(club,trance,house, etc) next after that i would say anything with acoustic guitar. Especialy just by itself.


----------



## JuanLuis91

I have a fiio x3ii as a source (cs4398). How compared with schiit modi 2?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

letmebefrank said:


> Classic rock, progressive rock, metal, and some hip hop. The tube makes classic rock and metal sound out of this world amazing.


 
 For me, Grados + Tube + Metal/Rock = best sound ever


----------



## hedelmadino

Anyone with the stack and T50RP MK3s?
I was thinking of going that way now.
At first I think I will be going with only the Magni, and buy the Modi at a later date. Will it sound horrible from my pretty new laptop?


----------



## Luis Luquis

Can I use Mobi with an portable amp?


----------



## bixby

luis luquis said:


> Can I use Mobi with an portable amp?


 
 what's a Mobi?
  
 If you mean Modi, the answer is of course, as long as it has analog inputs and you have the right cable.


----------



## yellojello

I currently already have the Fiio K1 via usb for my laptop. Just picked up the Magni 2 to use with it, since I didn't want to continue using my Cayin C5 as a desktop amp. 
  
 Any input on how the sound would be replacing the Fiio K1 with a Modi 2?


----------



## reddyxm

Been a long time since I've visited these forums.
  
 I've owned the vanilla Magni/Modi for 2 years. I replaced them with the Magni2 Modi2 Ubers this past weekend because I needed toslink for my PS4. When I tested the Magni2 Modi Ubers on my PC first, the sound was beautiful like usual but these packed more punch in the bass department. I didn't think I would hear much difference. The bass definitely has more impact.


----------



## JuanseAmador

luis luquis said:


> Can I use Mobi with an portable amp?




Modi yes, Modi Uber no.


----------



## davixx500

im wondering if somethings wrong with my setup so i have a modi 2 and a magni uber 2 stack and im using it with a pair of ath pro 700 mk 2s connected via usb to my computers usb 2.0 on the magni the high gain mode is activated. But its just not putting enough volume out ? i have my windows volume set to 100% the magni volume knob is maxed and like this its just loud enough so that i get decent bass impact too but it cant be that i have to set everything at 100% so i get decent volume is something wrong ? because i used to have a fiio e12 and i couldnt get past the 1 o clock position with it


----------



## Ghostcode

Has anyone else had Modi 2 Uber driver issues lately? I'm on Windows 10... I had a Modi 2 (Non-Uber) working perfectly fine, installed drivers from their main driver page. No issues.
  
 I ordered a Modi 2 Uber to color match my Magni 2 Uber (Both Uber models don't even match still, but that's a whole other story)... and I cannot get the Modi 2 Uber working. 

 The second the Modi 2 Uber is plugged in, the computer appears to be refreshing every second. It recognizes it for 1 second, then disappears. This is happening at a very rapid rate and doesn't stop unless I unplug it.


----------



## Kopftelefon

ghostcode said:


> Has anyone else had Modi 2 Uber driver issues lately? I'm on Windows 10... I had a Modi 2 (Non-Uber) working perfectly fine, installed drivers from their main driver page. No issues.
> 
> I ordered a Modi 2 Uber to color match my Magni 2 Uber (Both Uber models don't even match still, but that's a whole other story)... and I cannot get the Modi 2 Uber working.
> 
> The second the Modi 2 Uber is plugged in, the computer appears to be refreshing every second. It recognizes it for 1 second, then disappears. This is happening at a very rapid rate and doesn't stop unless I unplug it.


 
 Sorry, no such issues here on windows 10.
 I installed the driver from schiit and everything was good to go.
  
 You could try and reinstall the driver, or delete your modi from the device list and start over.


----------



## Ghostcode

Do you know what version of the driver you installed?


----------



## Kopftelefon

The Windows 10 version of the Gen2-Driver for Modi (etc.), found here: https://schiit.com/drivers


----------



## tafens

davixx500 said:


> im wondering if somethings wrong with my setup so i have a modi 2 and a magni uber 2 stack and im using it with a pair of ath pro 700 mk 2s connected via usb to my computers usb 2.0 on the magni the high gain mode is activated. But its just not putting enough volume out ? i have my windows volume set to 100% the magni volume knob is maxed and like this its just loud enough so that i get decent bass impact too but it cant be that i have to set everything at 100% so i get decent volume is something wrong ? because i used to have a fiio e12 and i couldnt get past the 1 o clock position with it




That doesn't sound normal. Some ideas (windows volume settings aside):

Check your cables. If possible, try other cables to see if the problem remains.

Is the usable range on the volume knob normal, from about 7 o'clock (silent) through 12 o'clock (loud) to 5 o'clock (max)? It should be easily turned, but stop at those positions. If it is loose, check the tiny screw holding it in place, it might need to be tightened.

You can always contact Shiit, they helped me very nicely and quickly when the source select button on my Modi2U got stuck. Just send them a mail describing the problem.


----------



## davixx500

I could just RMA them but i really dont know if its a problem or not i currently have the volume knob at 5 o clock and it is to low volume i will try to see if it loose but i dont think so didnt wanna rma them yet because i live in europe and sending them back to the US is a bit expensive


----------



## tafens

If you contact them they might be able to help you without you having to send the Magni back. I was convinced I'd have to send the Modi back, but they managed to help me (by email) to rustle that stuck button loose without having to send it back at all


----------



## Ghostcode

I have tried every single possible scenario I can think of in troubleshooting. 
 
 
2 different computers (Both are Windows 10 Pro)
2 different USB Cables both 2.0
6+ different USB ports, all 2.0 (Even tried the 3.0 for giggles)
4 different wall power outlets
The power is on, and the first light is white signaling USB mode
RCA cables both connected, and not
Modi 2 (Non Uber) on both computers working perfectly fine (not to mention using the same USB port, same cable, and same drivers that the Uber fails at)
Using latest drivers from Schiit website
 
  
The issue with my Modi 2 Uber still exists. The PC recognizes it, but only for 1 second. Then it goes away, then it comes back. Repeat.
  
This is both visible in the task bar as well as device manager. This is the case on different computers, both with the drivers installed or not installed.


----------



## Sam21

this sounds like a USB connection type of problem....it's either your PC's USB jacks, the cable or MODI's usb jack.


----------



## jermy4

ghostcode said:


> (Both Uber models don't even match still, but that's a whole other story)...


 
  
 Don't feel bad, mine don't match colors perfectly either and they were ordered together.


----------



## davixx500

Hey guys another problem with my modi 2 so when i switch it into expert mode and i install the drivers all i can see is 16 bit 44.1 khz and 16 bit 48 khz why doesnt it show 24/96 ? When im in standart mode it shows up to 24/48khz im on windows 10


----------



## ChesterYonany

jason stoddard said:


> Unplug the USB cable to the DAC. Slide to E. Reinsert the USB cable. Install drivers.
> 
> From the manual:
> 
> *3 *If you’d like to play 24/192 content, unplug the USB cable and switch Modi 2 into Expert Mode. You’ll have to install drivers on Windows. They’re available at schiit.com/drivers.


----------



## davixx500

As i wrote already i already have done this multiple times ...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

ghostcode said:


> [COLOR=222222]I have tried every single possible scenario I can think of in troubleshooting. [/COLOR]
> [COLOR=222222] [/COLOR]
> [COLOR=222222]
> 
> ...


i think you're gonna have to return the Modi. At first I thought it could be a problem with the cable or the usb slot on your mainboard but with what you've done that's not the case.


----------



## Sophonax

Anyone looking to upgrade from their Magni 2 Uber to an Asgard 2? Due to space limitations on my desk, I'm actually looking to step down from my Asgard 2 to a Magni 2 Uber. Thought I'd check in this thread to see if anyone would be interested in trading. Details are here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/804070/fs-ft-nib-schiit-asgard-2
  
 Thanks!


----------



## MarcelE

sophonax said:


> Anyone looking to upgrade from their Magni 2 Uber to an Asgard 2? Due to space limitations on my desk, I'm actually looking to step down from my Asgard 2 to a Magni 2 Uber. Thought I'd check in this thread to see if anyone would be interested in trading. Details are here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/804070/fs-ft-nib-schiit-asgard-2
> 
> Thanks!


 

 An interesting swap, but understandable if space is limited. Plus with the Magni2Uber you get the Schiit sound. 
 I would upgrade/swap from my Modi2Uber (+cash) to Bifrost if anyone would be interested.


----------



## Psalmanazar

marcele said:


> An interesting swap, but understandable if space is limited. Plus with the Magni2Uber you get the Schiit sound.
> I would upgrade/swap from my Modi2Uber (+cash) to Bifrost if anyone would be interested.


 
 I advise trying the Bifrost first. The staging is much wider but the Bifrost 4490 is a much more colored dac despite the less steely treble.


----------



## artheo

Modi 2 owners I have a very pleasant surprise for you:
  
 Download, install and use the following ASIO driver for Foobar:
 https://sourceforge.net/projects/foobar2000-wasap2-output/
  
 Now it sounds like you have upgraded your DAC!
 More detailed sound, more natural, better instrument separation and very wide soundstage!
  
 WOW!


----------



## bixby

artheo said:


> Modi 2 owners I have a very pleasant surprise for you:
> 
> Download, install and use the following ASIO driver for Foobar:
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/foobar2000-wasap2-output/
> ...


 
 Wow, thanks for the heads up.  I never liked ASIO but a new WASAPI, may have to give it a try tonight on my Havana.


----------



## bixby

Does not work with Bryston Bridge.  Lots of distortion and slow motion music playback.  Am I missing a setting?  I had to uninstall wasapi from Foobar to get this new one to come up as an output option.
  
 Oh well.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Have to try this! Does it work on odac? Workday has never been this long! 





artheo said:


> Modi 2 owners I have a very pleasant surprise for you:
> 
> Download, install and use the following ASIO driver for Foobar:
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/foobar2000-wasap2-output/
> ...


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Unfortunately the driver constantly caused my foobar to crash... I did hear a difference though.


----------



## tomb

I think that unless you're messing with DSD/SACD-iso files, you shouldn't mess with that driver.


----------



## artheo

Don't use WASAPI2, it doesn't work! Use the ASIO2 output ....


----------



## HalloranATL

I setup my Modi/Magni Uber 2 combo this week.  What is the recommended setting under Playback options in Windows 10 in terms of bit-rate and Hz?
  
 Primary application is Computer Games, and iTunes use.
  
 Also, I see an option on the Schiit website for ASIO drivers.  Are those preferable for these applications?
  
 Thanks for your help.


----------



## JuanseAmador

Holy schiit, since upgrading from a Fiio E6 to the Magni 2 I haven't gone back for 2 months, and when I did today I couldn't believe it. I literally can't hear the bass and kick drum on Kanye's music since it's pretty deep I guess. Difference is really substantial even with HD25-1.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

artheo said:


> Don't use WASAPI2, it doesn't work! Use the ASIO2 output ....


 
 How do I use this one with my Modi 2?


----------



## ChesterYonany

I hope its not placebo, but i can actually hear a difference with the ASIO.
but its pretty bugy.
i cant switch between my speakers and headphones with a shortcut like i did before.
every time i want to switch i need to restart Foobar.
also, while i listen to music with my headphones in Foobar any other audio wont work, why is that? i need to exit Foobar completely to be able to play those playbacks (like youtube or games)
moreover, some tracks in my playlist are making Foobar to crash.


----------



## artheo

williamleonhart said:


> How do I use this one with my Modi 2?


 
 First install the Schiit USB Gen2 drivers for Modi 2 from schiit.com/drivers
 Then install the ASIO2-WASAPI2 components for Foobar (see the link in previous post).
 Run Foobar, goto Preferences->Output->Device and choose the option "ASIO2 : ASIO for USB device". Finally click "Apply" and "OK".
 You are ready to listen ...


----------



## Kopftelefon

chesteryonany said:


> I hope its not placebo, but i can actually hear a difference with the ASIO.


  
 I'm curious: could you describe these differences?
  


> also, while i listen to music with my headphones in Foobar any other audio wont work, why is that?


  
 because the asio driver makes exclusive use of your audio device. This is not a bug, this is a feature.


----------



## HalloranATL

halloranatl said:


> I setup my Modi/Magni Uber 2 combo this week.  What is the recommended setting under Playback options in Windows 10 in terms of bit-rate and Hz?
> 
> Primary application is Computer Games, and iTunes use.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Currently using 16 bit, 44100 Hz (CD Quality) and no ASIO drivers for the above applications.  Do these settings seem correct for the above applications?
  
 I see a ton more options under Playback > Properties > Advanced tab > Default Format


----------



## ChesterYonany

> I'm curious: could you describe these differences?


 
  
 from a very short listen:
 i think the sound is clearer, i notice more nuances of the sounds.
 hard to describe 
  
 you should give it a try.
  
 the reason i believe that there is an actual difference is because when i first installed this add-on, i didnt hear any change, then i realized that i never even set the ASIO as an output


----------



## MarcelE

I get short dropouts with the ASIO driver (I uninstalled wasapi first, also uninstalled the Modi2uber driver, installed fresh and then ASIO).
 Played a little bit with the buffers etc but that doesn't seem to help.
 As soon as I went back to wasapi no more dropouts.
 Couldn't tell if the sound was any different as the dropouts distracted too much.


----------



## compoopers

Hi, noob question, can someone clarify?

If I buy the Magni and Modi combo, can I simultaneously connect headphones and speakers into them? If so, how do you switch between the two, is it a hardware switch or on the software level?

Also, does anyone have any recommended speakers to go with these for computer desktop use?


----------



## Kopftelefon

compoopers said:


> Hi, noob question, can someone clarify?
> 
> If I buy the Magni and Modi combo, can I simultaneously connect headphones and speakers into them? If so, how do you switch between the two, is it a hardware switch or on the software level?
> 
> Also, does anyone have any recommended speakers to go with these for computer desktop use?


 
 You can connect powered speakers to the magni. For other speakers you'd need a power amp in the chain.
 You can connect headphones and speakers simultaneously, but as long as headphones are connected, you won't get any sound from the speakers. So, the heardware switch would be to unplug your headphoes


----------



## Decommo

Hello. I just started to reading this thread to find out the difference between Magni 2 and Magni 2 Uber before ordering and having trouble to find. Can anyone help me to understand the difference between the two?

The difference that I could only found is the power supply.

Magni 2 ) Wall wart” style 8VA 16VAC transformer, regulated +/- 15V rails with over 4,000uF filter capacitance
Power Consumption: 4W 

Magni 2 Uber) Wall wart” style 24VA 14VAC transformer, regulated +/- 16V rails, with over 6,000uf filter capacitance
Power Consumption: 5W

Not sure what it means. Is only difference is that Magnificent 2 Uber has more power than Magni 2?

Thank you.


----------



## Kopftelefon

It looks just like a website. But you won't believe what happened when I checked "specs" and "faq". 




  
 http://schiit.com/products/magni-2
 http://schiit.com/products/modi-2


----------



## Decommo

kopftelefon said:


> It looks just like a website. But you won't believe what happened when I checked "specs" and "faq".
> 
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/magni-2
> http://schiit.com/products/modi-2




Thank you very much.  FAQ really helped me to understand. The key difference is if it has preamp output or not. May I know when preamp output is necessary? I am newbie and not sure what the difference between preamp and amp.


----------



## jermy4

decommo said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The preamp output allows you to hookup a set of powered speakers and use the magni 2 uber to adjust the volume of them when there are no headphones plugged in.  When you plug headphones in it mutes the preamp outputs.


----------



## Decommo

jermy4 said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much.  FAQ really helped me to understand. The key difference is if it has preamp output or not. May I know when preamp output is necessary? I am newbie and not sure what the difference between preamp and amp.
> ...




Thank you very much. I got the idea now. Since I will use it to drive high impedance headphone without speaker, Uber version might be unnecessary unless there is other good reason to go with uber version against normal version.


----------



## HalloranATL

halloranatl said:


> I setup my Modi/Magni Uber 2 combo this week.  What is the recommended setting under Playback options in Windows 10 in terms of bit-rate and Hz?
> 
> Primary application is Computer Games, and iTunes use.
> 
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


> Currently using 16 bit, 44100 Hz (CD Quality) and no ASIO drivers for the above applications.  Do these settings seem correct for the above applications?
> 
> I see a ton more options under Playback > Properties > Advanced tab > Default Format


 
  
 Any thoughts on the above?
  
 It seems that the Default format setting for bitrate and Hz might be more for recording, but a bit unclear about it.  Also not sure about the ASIO drivers.
  
 Thanks again.


----------



## yellojello

I'm currently using laptop usb > Fiio K1 > Magni 2. Would I notice much difference with the Modi 2 DAC replacing the Fiio K1?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Definitely yes. As a former poor student I also came from the Fiio camp before upgrading to Schitt, JDS and other brands. Then I realized I wasted too much money on Fiio and iBasso. Should have bought the good stuffs from the start 





yellojello said:


> I'm currently using laptop usb > Fiio K1 > Magni 2. Would I notice much difference with the Modi 2 DAC replacing the Fiio K1?


----------



## tamleo

decommo said:


> Hello. I just started to reading this thread to find out the difference between Magni 2 and Magni 2 Uber before ordering and having trouble to find. Can anyone help me to understand the difference between the two?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yes Magni 2 uber is more powerful than Magni 2. I have both. 


The difference between these  2 amps that i can hear is the Magni2 uber has more treble and is more lively than the non-uber version. 


The non-uber version is wamer and more relaxed though.

Here is my impression: http://www.head-fi.org/t/748067/official-schiit-magni-modi-2-uber-thread/1575#post_12363776


----------



## Decommo

tamleo said:


> decommo said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. I just started to reading this thread to find out the difference between Magni 2 and Magni 2 Uber before ordering and having trouble to find. Can anyone help me to understand the difference between the two?
> ...




Thank you so much for your feedback. It was very helpful.


----------



## compoopers

kopftelefon said:


> You can connect powered speakers to the magni. For other speakers you'd need a power amp in the chain.
> You can connect headphones and speakers simultaneously, but as long as headphones are connected, you won't get any sound from the speakers. So, the heardware switch would be to unplug your headphoes




Thank you!


----------



## Kopftelefon

You're welcome. To clarify,I'm talking about the magni 2 über. I don't think you can add speakers to the magni 1 but I'm not sure here.


----------



## Decommo

kopftelefon said:


> You're welcome. To clarify,I'm talking about the magni 2 über. I don't think you can add speakers to the magni 1 but I'm not sure here.




Thank you. I do not have speaker so normal magni 2 would be sufficient.


----------



## RoyT

anyone here knows if the magni 2 can push the fostex t50rp mk3 to a very loud volume levels on the high gain mode? I've read that the t50rp's are very hard to drive and i like it loud


----------



## VeggiePopper

Just a qjick question in here, now that we are talking about whether to get the Uber or non-Uber versions. Can the regular Magni connect to the Uber Modi, or do I need both units to be of the same variant? I mean, because of the different inputs.

For my DAC, I'm thinking about purchasing the Modi 2 Uber since I want to use it with different sources and not only from my PC, but for an amp, the standard Magni 2 should suffice as I will only use it for headphones. Therefore, I can save some money by pairing the Uber Modi with the non-Uber Magni. Is that possible, or will I need both purchases to be of the Uber variant?


----------



## miketriple

You don't need uber versions of both unless you need the uber features of both, and it sounds like you don't need the uber magni, so you could just get the modi uber and regular magni.


----------



## neilmanalo

planning to get the modi dac, can someone compare its sound to the audioquest dragonfly and the inbuilt dac inside the woo audio wa7?


----------



## VeggiePopper

miketriple said:


> You don't need uber versions of both unless you need the uber features of both, and it sounds like you don't need the uber magni, so you could just get the modi uber and regular magni.




Thanks a lot! Then it's decided! I'll get the Modi 2 Uber and the Magni 2 standard. You saved me some money, and I really appreciate that. Happy listening!


----------



## bixby

neilmanalo said:


> planning to get the modi dac, can someone compare its sound to the audioquest dragonfly and the inbuilt dac inside the woo audio wa7?


 
 use the search this thread and global function, you will get some results.  Oh, here let me do that for you:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=dragonfly&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread%5B0%5D=748067&advanced=1
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch?search=wa7+modi


----------



## Shogster

I was wondering, does the volume control of the magni 2u controls the volume of a subwoofer? I was thinking how am i going to set the volume of my speakers and sub with the magni. Speakers on half, sub also on half volume (works best for my room) pc volume at max, and then control everything from the amp? Speakers and sub are active.


----------



## neilmanalo

thanks!


bixby said:


> use the search this thread and global function, you will get some results.  Oh, here let me do that for you:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch/?search=dragonfly&resultSortingPreference=recency&byuser=&output=posts&sdate=0&newer=1&type=all&containingthread%5B0%5D=748067&advanced=1
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/newsearch?search=wa7+modi


----------



## The Third

Alright this stack looks like the best price/performance amp/dac combo. 
 I have the Fostex TH-X00, HE-400(rev 4) and DT 770 600 ohm. Based of the anecdotal evidence I've
 read, I became knowledgeable of the fact that those cans pair wonderfully with Shiit stack.

 HOWEVER, who axually has the HD800 paired up to the magni 2 uber/ modi 2 uber (or the original ones for that matter)? 
  
 I plan on eventually shelling out all my fortune for the Senn's , so dear chap can you help me out by answering the above questionaire?
  
 Shiit for real.


----------



## elecen010

I have a Modi 2 Uber and a Marantz SR3001 AVR...do you guys think the output on the Modi 2 Uber could be used to drive the Analog In (VCR, DSS, CD, TV) on the Marantz's receiver? Basically bypassing the Marantz DAC and using the Modi 2 Uber?
  
 Do Blue Ray drives and CD players output the same level as a Modi 2 Uber?


----------



## 227qed

My Schiit Modi 2 Uber went to Schiit yesterday.  Not literally, it just stopped working.  I bought it in December and about a week later it stopped working.  I was in the process of doing a return or exchange--I was still within the 15 day trial period--and something happened on the inside and it started working again.  It has worked since then, but I never really "trusted" it.  I wish I would have just requested a new unit as mine was clearly defective.
  
*Has anyone else had any reliability issues with their Schiit?*  I find it rather disheartening that they offer a 5 year warranty on some of their products, but mine hasn't made it 5 months.  Sent them an email yesterday to get a return or exchange authorization and haven't heard back from them.  I do recall that when I originally had issues, the customer service wasn't really up to par IMO.  They treated me like I was some sort of invalid by asking questions like whether or not I had the right channel selected, etc.  I know how the Schiit works and they were really hesitant to even entertaining the idea of returning it--during my trial period.  I called today to see if they could get my exchange going and got the usual irrelevant jokey babble like they have on their website.  I get that they're "fun and hip" and all, but after listening to the phone recording for 5 minutes just to tell me to email them at the end was annoying. 
  
 I broke the Schiit out of my leg in February and my electronic hobbies are the only things keeping me sane.  It's been terribly frustrating and painful troubleshooting my Modi 2 Uber since I already know it's broken.  But I know they'll want me to go through all that Schiit before sending me a replacement.  So I just ordered a Fiio D3 to use until all this gets squared away, because I have a feeling it'll take a few weeks for me to get my replacement unit, I hope someone on here can tell me otherwise.  I hope I just got a lemon and can expect the next one to be much more reliable.  Input regarding this would be greatly appreciated.  Either way, Schiit just rubs me the wrong way with their whole marketing approach, customer service, experienced unreliability, and sub-par build quality.  Hopefully someone here can sway me the other direction cause when I get my replacement I'll probably just sell it and buy an Audioengine D2 since the wireless aspect is greatly needed.  Or perhaps the $30 Fiio D3 will perform well enough that I won't feel the need to upgrade my DAC any time soon.  I dunno.  All I know is that healthcare costs in America are effing ridiculous and my broken Schiit has just pushed me over the edge of misery. 
  
 I am sure yal are mostly Schiit fans on here, so I'm sorry to bag on it here.  But I just want reliable products with good customer service and I'm not feeling that with Schiit.  We'll see what happens tomorrow.  Convince me to keep my chin up and stick with the Schiit.  Thanks,


----------



## bixby

elecen010 said:


> I have a Modi 2 Uber and a Marantz SR3001 AVR...do you guys think the output on the Modi 2 Uber could be used to drive the Analog In (VCR, DSS, CD, TV) on the Marantz's receiver? Basically bypassing the Marantz DAC and using the Modi 2 Uber?
> 
> Do Blue Ray drives and CD players output the same level as a Modi 2 Uber?


 
 yes it should work just fine.  Most inputs like 2 volts but anything from 1.2 on up seem to work just fine.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

227qed said:


>


 
 Sorry for your experiences but I don't think Fiio's are that more reliable, as I've seen a lot of Fiio amps broken. But it's really rare that a DAC can go to schiit... Perhaps it's because the Modi 2 Uber is externally powered, I'm not sure. I've been using my ODAC for many years and no problem so far, and I also expect my Modi 2 to last... well, forever.
 Anyway if the experience with Schiit is too bad I think you may try JDS ODAC  or Audioengine D1. They are both cheap won't let you down. The D2 is on another level and I've also heard rave reviews.


----------



## neilmanalo

227qed said:


> My Schiit Modi 2 Uber went to Schiit yesterday.  Not literally, it just stopped working.  I bought it in December and about a week later it stopped working.  I was in the process of doing a return or exchange--I was still within the 15 day trial period--and something happened on the inside and it started working again.  It has worked since then, but I never really "trusted" it.  I wish I would have just requested a new unit as mine was clearly defective.
> 
> *Has anyone else had any reliability issues with their Schiit?*  I find it rather disheartening that they offer a 5 year warranty on some of their products, but mine hasn't made it 5 months.  Sent them an email yesterday to get a return or exchange authorization and haven't heard back from them.  I do recall that when I originally had issues, the customer service wasn't really up to par IMO.  They treated me like I was some sort of invalid by asking questions like whether or not I had the right channel selected, etc.  I know how the Schiit works and they were really hesitant to even entertaining the idea of returning it--during my trial period.  I called today to see if they could get my exchange going and got the usual irrelevant jokey babble like they have on their website.  I get that they're "fun and hip" and all, but after listening to the phone recording for 5 minutes just to tell me to email them at the end was annoying.
> 
> ...


 
 Schiit has excellent customer service, and they really communicate with you if you have a defective product. But I've also got a friend who bought a magni/modi stack and the amp just stopped working after a week too. I don't know why but I've also been seeing and reading quite a few rants from buyers having defective products. Probably a QC issue.


----------



## MarcusHe

This(Magni 2) arrived yesterday, just in time for exam studies!

Makes reading all day slightly more enjoyable


----------



## CaveManta

Reading all day? How about listening to music all day with a side of reading? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's all thanks to Schiit.
  
 Here, I'm going to add more Schiit to this post.
    Is there anyone else who uses the screw in the volume knob to tell where their listening volume is? It's super helpful, especially in the dark. And the blindingly bright LED shines right on it!
 With my X2, the screw stays around 1:00-2:00. Q701, 3:00.


----------



## 227qed

neilmanalo said:


> Schiit has excellent customer service, and they really communicate with you if you have a defective product. But I've also got a friend who bought a magni/modi stack and the amp just stopped working after a week too. I don't know why but I've also been seeing and reading quite a few rants from buyers having defective products. Probably a QC issue.


 
 Yeah, I was pleased to get a response from them this morning acknowledging a "slow" response between 24-36 hrs., which of course, isn't slow at all.  Sort of glad to know they have QC issue, in the "I am not the only one with a defective product so they're aware of the problem and will fix it" sense.  Hopefully I just got a lemon and can look forward to years of quality audio after this is all sorted out.  Really curious how the little Fiio will perform too though.  I have a Fiio amp with quality problems as well so we'll see.  Luckily my iFi iCAN has performed better than I could have ever imagined and the quality is out of this world for the $280 cost of entry.  An iDSD will hopefully find it's way to me in a year or two, but for now the Modi is the best I can do so I have a lot riding on it.
  
 Thanks for your input!


----------



## FaezFarhan

Sorry, haven't been reading much of this thread. Looking for a dac+amp combo for my upcoming headphone. Anyone's using this with the AKG K7XX Massdrop? How's the sound signature?


----------



## ZekeAdebayo

Good morning. I had an issue yesterday. While listening to my Schiit Uber stack I went from listening to music to getting hit by some really loud white noise out of no where. After troubleshooting I determined it wasn't the headphones but whatever I did plug into the amp started making that noise. I woke up this morning to try them again, and it appears there's no longer an issue. I just wanted to know what may have caused it. I remember sending them back months ago to make sure everything was fine, after looking at it they confirmed there was no issues with the product. I turn it on and off properly as well. Any help would be appreciated. I'm a bit weary of just putting my HE-560's back in after yesterdays incident.


----------



## neilmanalo

zekeadebayo said:


> Good morning. I had an issue yesterday. While listening to my Schiit Uber stack I went from listening to music to getting hit by some really loud white noise out of no where. After troubleshooting I determined it wasn't the headphones but whatever I did plug into the amp started making that noise. I woke up this morning to try them again, and it appears there's no longer an issue. I just wanted to know what may have caused it. I remember sending them back months ago to make sure everything was fine, after looking at it they confirmed there was no issues with the product. I turn it on and off properly as well. Any help would be appreciated. I'm a bit weary of just putting my HE-560's back in after yesterdays incident.


 
 it happens to me sometimes too, and not just with the uber stack but with other amps too. Especially if it has a pre-out and an active speaker connected to it. It happens from time to time but so far it didn't really affect my system. Just a simple re-connection of cables and on/off the amp fixed it.


----------



## RoyT

marcushe said:


> This(Magni 2) arrived yesterday, just in time for exam studies!
> 
> Makes reading all day slightly more enjoyable


 
  
  
 can the magni 2 push the fostex t50rp mk3 to a very loud volume levels on the high gain mode? I've read that the t50rp's are very hard to drive and i like it loud..


----------



## neilmanalo

royt said:


> can the magni 2 push the fostex t50rp mk3 to a very loud volume levels on the high gain mode? I've read that the t50rp's are very hard to drive and i like it loud..


 
 it can, around 12 oclock on the volume knob is already loud enough


----------



## bixby

zekeadebayo said:


> Good morning. I had an issue yesterday. While listening to my Schiit Uber stack I went from listening to music to getting hit by some really loud white noise out of no where. After troubleshooting I determined it wasn't the headphones but whatever I did plug into the amp started making that noise. I woke up this morning to try them again, and it appears there's no longer an issue. I just wanted to know what may have caused it. I remember sending them back months ago to make sure everything was fine, after looking at it they confirmed there was no issues with the product. I turn it on and off properly as well. Any help would be appreciated. I'm a bit weary of just putting my HE-560's back in after yesterdays incident.


 

 this does not sound normal.  I would try the stack on another computer for a while to see if it does it there.  Maybe a driver issue, maybe a computer issue, not sure, but you obviously need to rule things out, by process of trial and error.  good luck.


----------



## MarcusHe

@RoyT

It can, if I turn the knob further than 12 o'clock(like neilmanalo said), it gets louder than what Im comfortable with. Should be plenty of juice for T50RPs.


----------



## HalloranATL

halloranatl said:


> I setup my Modi/Magni Uber 2 combo this week.  What is the recommended setting under Playback options in Windows 10 in terms of bit-rate and Hz?
> 
> Primary application is Computer Games, and iTunes use.
> 
> ...


 
   
 Quote:


> Currently using 16 bit, 44100 Hz (CD Quality) and no ASIO drivers for the above applications.  Do these settings seem correct for the above applications?
> 
> I see a ton more options under Playback > Properties > Advanced tab > Default Format


 
  
 Any thoughts on the above?
  
 It seems that the Default format setting for bitrate and Hz might be more for recording, but a bit unclear about it.  Also not sure about the ASIO drivers.
  
 Thanks again.


----------



## bixby

halloranatl said:


> Any thoughts on the above?
> 
> It seems that the Default format setting for bitrate and Hz might be more for recording, but a bit unclear about it.  Also not sure about the ASIO drivers.
> 
> Thanks again.


 
 First you don't need asio.  Second most audio settings are done in your music player, so look there. I don't play games so can't help you there.  This link goes through the simple steps of selecting a default sound device, should not be much different for win 10.
  
 http://www.thewelltemperedcomputer.com/SW/Windows/Win7/USBDAC.htm
  

 the Schiit site has usb driver setup info if you have not already done that.  And the sound settings for bitrate under advanced is for shared mixed mode and you really should have a player for your machine that takes exclusive access of the usb audio device, so that doe not come into play.  
  
 All other settings are player specific and it has been years since I dumped itunes for foobar, so I cannot help you there.
  
 You should be getting sound if you just pick the usb audio device.  Good luck.  
  
 Oh and google is your friend all the answers are already there, no need to bump stuff looking here for a windows answer.


----------



## MarcusHe

@HalloranATL
  
 As far as I know you generally want to match your bitrate and sampling rate(Hz) with whatever content you are listening to, if you use software like Foobar for music playback it will display what sample rates your files have. Some people also say that if you turn the settings up past what your content is recorded in Windows will "upsample" it, which could mess with the sound. I personally havent heard any difference when turning up the settings while listening to lower quality content though.
  
 Id prolly set it up to do 96 KHz/24-bit as that should be good enough for pretty much any content, try changing it a bit back and forth and use whatever you think sounds best.


----------



## 227qed

I would like to take the opportunity to followup with my own post.  The Fiio D03K works fantastic.  I had it up and running in under a minute and cannot tell a difference between it and my Modi 2 Uber.  Will have to do a side by side when it returns, hopefully fixed of course, but if anyone stumbles on this post with interest in a budget option for a DAC, Fiio D03K is a winner!  Hasta.


----------



## The Third

HD800 with modi/magni anyone?


----------



## bixby

the third said:


> HD800 with modi/magni anyone?


 
 I think, I kinda threw up a bit


----------



## neilmanalo

the third said:


> HD800 with modi/magni anyone?




It can run it but you might want to consider a better amp/dac to pair with it


----------



## tuunade98

Does anyone have dt990 pros the 250ohms version or a pair of sennheisers HD600 with the schiit stack uber? I only currently own the Beyerdynamics Dt 990 pros and an audio technica ATH-ad900x, but am thinking about getting the HD600 soon and maybe a magni2 uber to drive them. I will be using my sound blaster z sound card as a DAC. What do you guys think?

Edit: I don't understand, the HD800 is a 300ohms set of headphones and the HD600 is also 300ohms, would the magni2/modi2 not be good enough to drive them properly?


----------



## The Third

neilmanalo said:


> It can run it but you might want to consider a better amp/dac to pair with it


Even if I was referring to the Magni 2 Uber/ Modi 2 Uber DAC/AMP? Seems like they have all the specs of a high end setup to me.


----------



## The Third

bixby said:


> I think, I kinda threw up a bit


Owyea, what kind of snake oil has got you hooked? :')


----------



## neilmanalo

the third said:


> Even if I was referring to the Magni 2 Uber/ Modi 2 Uber DAC/AMP? Seems like they have all the specs of a high end setup to me.


 
 it has more than enough power to drive it, true. But it's not exactly a good amp/dac to pair with.
 The HD800 is very picky when it comes to amps. The uber stack is also quite on the bright side which is not really good to pair with 
 the HD800 because they're already very bright headphones to begin with, the treble spike will also worsen because of this.
  
 This is why most people pair the HD800 with a tube amp, because its somewhat artificial sounding and a good tube amp will make it warmer and more natural.
  
 Rule of thumb is to always pair your Headphone to an amp/dac of the same price or more.
  
 Note: the modi/magni stack is actually an entry level setup, not even close to what audiophiles consider a high end setup


----------



## The Third

neilmanalo said:


> it has more than enough power to drive it, true. But it's not exactly a good amp/dac to pair with.
> The HD800 is very picky when it comes to amps. The uber stack is also quite on the bright side which is not really good to pair with
> the HD800 because they're already very bright headphones to begin with, the treble spike will also worsen because of this.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking your time to answer. 

However, after a 16bit to 24bit interface upgrade any internal improvements that costs hundreds of dollars more just decrease distortion ever so slightly I consider snake oil (I say this based of my extremely limited knowledge so put me in my place where necessary).

Sure the HD800 has earpiercing treble that is remedied by a tube AMP, but can't EQ do that equally good? And All other headphones @ 1K $ shouldn't be as picky as the HD800 (HE560/LCD2.2 f.e?), so shelling out the same price as those cans on AMP/DAC is again, to me, snake oil.

It's an ever going on debate, but just because Magni 2 Uber is ever so slightly more bright than the Asgard 2 I still don't find that enough reason to discard the AMP so easily and just throw money at much much more expensive gear. 

Mind you, I am running an HE-400 solely with an UCA-222 at the moment. I just want to settle with an AMP/DAC combo that isn't defended by confirmatory bias and defensive psychological barriers that originated from anecdotal evidence to begin with. One love.


----------



## tafens

tuunade98 said:


> Does anyone have dt990 pros the 250ohms version or a pair of sennheisers HD600 with the schiit stack uber? I only currently own the Beyerdynamics Dt 990 pros and an audio technica ATH-ad900x, but am thinking about getting the HD600 soon and maybe a magni2 uber to drive them. I will be using my sound blaster z sound card as a DAC. What do you guys think?




I have the HD600 with my Modi2U+Magni2U stack, great sounding combo 

I have listened to the stack through HD590, Sennheiser Momentum (over-ear), Bowers&Wilkins P7, Audio-Technica ATH M50x (all but HD590 borrowed, so I don't have them now) and in my ears the HD600 sounds best in that bunch.


----------



## scsarson

I'm posting here as a spin off to a thread on the intro forum where I asked advice about the best solution to driving my HD600s from an android phone. I was quickly pointed in the direction of the Schiit gear...
  
 So, I am now starting to think about buying a Modi/Magni 2 ministack but have a few questions that I hope people here might help with.
  
 I was initially thinking of getting the Uber versions. With the Modi, because the separate power supply looked like it would avoid possible issues with my phone not being able to power the DAC. And with the Magni because the extra power might make a difference in driving high impedance phones like my Sennheisers.
  
 But the more I read, the more I am not sure about this.
  
 The various posts on the thread leave me unclear about whether the separate power supply on the Modi 2 Uber is relevant to me. Will the power supply on the Modi 2 Uber power the DAC when I connect a phone via USB or are the Modi 2 and the Modi 2 Uber basically the same in this regard and I am likely to need a Wyrd either way?
  
 And from various posts, it sounds like the standard Magni 2 is perfectly capable of driving my HD600s (presumably on high gain).
  
 So, assuming i don't need any of the additional features and am prepared to suffer a slight reduction in sound quality (which I am), will the standard Modi/Magni/Wyrd stack work or am I missing something?
  
 Thanks in advance for reading and advice.


----------



## bixby

scsarson said:


> I'm posting here as a spin off to a thread on the intro forum where I asked advice about the best solution to driving my HD600s from an android phone. I was quickly pointed in the direction of the Schiit gear...
> 
> So, I am now starting to think about buying a Modi/Magni 2 ministack but have a few questions that I hope people here might help with.
> 
> ...


 
 You do realize none of the schiit dacs work natively with an OTG cable and Android, right?
  
 Edit:
  
 nor do all recent Android phones support OTG.


----------



## scsarson

I'm not sure I know what you mean. Are you saying it simply won't connect (even with an OTG cable)? Or that it will only work with a separate power supply (like the Wyrd)? Or that i need a special app like UAPP (which I already have and maybe should have mentioned)?
  
 I have a Motorola Moto G 2nd edition at present (but was hoping to buy something that would work whatever I end up replacing it with).
  
 Sorry if I'm missing something.


----------



## bixby

scsarson said:


> I'm not sure I know what you mean. Are you saying it simply won't connect (even with an OTG cable)? Or that it will only work with a separate power supply (like the Wyrd)? Or that i need a special app like UAPP (which I already have and maybe should have mentioned)?
> 
> I have a Motorola Moto G 2nd edition at present (but was hoping to buy something that would work whatever I end up replacing it with).
> 
> Sorry if I'm missing something.


 
 Yes, by natively I mean just plug the phone into the dac usb port with an otg cable.  Search the Android and USB dacs thread which I just perused.  No one has posted that the Modi will work directly with an OTG cable, although there is a chart on the UAPP app site that says the Modi will. Not sure of uber that is not clear.
  
 Some who have posted about using a Wyrd and modi with a particular phone and some elaborate external SD setup claim that to be stable you need to add a battery power supply to the wyrd using a special Y cable.
  
 Just do more research before jumping in.  I could not find hard evidence that the Wyrd and Modi are a piece of cake and work with most phones.
  
 Moto G 2nd gen is what I use with my iems, actually sounds better than some Samsung Galaxies and LG G4 via headphone out.  
  
 Just a thought, but if this is for desktop use, why not look at a used laptop as source and forget all the convoluted stuff to get Android to work.


----------



## scsarson

Thanks. Really helpful. I clearly ought to do a bit more browsing.
  
 It's not actually for desktop use. I want the rig to sit by my bed for late night listening. Really want to be able to plug my phone in and go (and want to be able to use same phone on the go during the day with iems).
  
 On that last point, good to know that you think the headphone out isn't actually too bad. I assumed the internal DAC was not very good in the Moto G from reading various posts. Should I just stick with the FiiO E12 that I already have?


----------



## bixby

I think the dac is fine in the Moto G, the amp part is probably not so hot (maybe a combo SOC), but I have no portable amp to try at the moment.  Maybe I will try running my phone into my polaris and senn 650s to see what I hear.
  
 My main at home hp use is a bedside setup with a used $200 laptop heavily tweaked sitting on a cool monitor stand, amp and dac below that, an old ext drive via firewire on  he floor and I am good.  Reach over tap the mousepad, create that nights playlist and bam, music.  And I get to rotate in whatever I have on loan at the moment.  Good luck sir, and I will let you know how the phone does via the main desktop amp.


----------



## neilmanalo

the third said:


> Thank you for taking your time to answer.
> 
> However, after a 16bit to 24bit interface upgrade any internal improvements that costs hundreds of dollars more just decrease distortion ever so slightly I consider snake oil (I say this based of my extremely limited knowledge so put me in my place where necessary).
> 
> ...


 
 I agree that any more than 24bit isn't really necessary as long as you also play decently mastered songs. I also agree that DAC upgrades more than 300$ is not that worth it. 
 Because I got to A/B test a modi uber 2 against a Chord Hugo TT/Chord Mojo/Schiit Gugnir multbit and heard very little to no difference at all. (flame me all you can but that is what I heard or maybe I just have bad ears or something)
  
 However amps really affect and change the sound signature though. I'm saying this from experience because I owned the HD800 (Now upgraded to HD800S) and have a modi/magni uber stack.
 It can drive it pretty good, and yes I can EQ it, but the sound is still very artificial sounding compared to a much more decent amp. It's really a huge difference, and you would enjoy more out of it.
  
 If you still don't have a dac/amp combo then by all means go for the modi/magni uber, it's really good. You can even try and pair it with the HD800, nothing wrong with that. But you will be looking for at least an amp upgrade after you've listened to it quite a while. (HD800 + modi/magni was quite fatiguing for me, can't really enjoy it. It's impressive yes for all the sound it can produce, but its not that fun to listen to.)


----------



## bixby

scsarson said:


> Thanks. Really helpful. I clearly ought to do a bit more browsing.
> 
> It's not actually for desktop use. I want the rig to sit by my bed for late night listening. Really want to be able to plug my phone in and go (and want to be able to use same phone on the go during the day with iems).
> 
> On that last point, good to know that you think the headphone out isn't actually too bad. I assumed the internal DAC was not very good in the Moto G from reading various posts. Should I just stick with the FiiO E12 that I already have?


 
 I don't wish to dim your desire to run your phone through a good dac and amp, but I just finished some testing.  
  
 Running Onkyo HF player on Moto G via hp out into polaris amp and then Senn 650s.  Not too bad, certainly listenable but looses soundstage width and depth compared to my bedside setup.  Highs are still not as extended nor is bass.  
  
 Running Onkyo  HF player on moto G with OTG cable inito Bryston usb/spdif bridge into Havana dac inot Polaris- A bit better highs but space and depth as well as slam seem to be surpresed. At least the 44k sample was output at the correct rate not Androidized to 48k.
  
 HP Laptop (lots of stuff turned off) - Foobar 2000 - USB out, Bryston Bridge, Havana dac, Polaris amp - Senn 650s have loads of depth, slam, detail, blackness.  It is not subtle at the same volume level.  Just a lot better.  Conclusion for me, phones might not be all that great as a source for a very good desktop experience with revealing cans like the Senn 600 or 650.  I am sure UAPP will perform better, I have used it in the past, but not sure if it, alone, can make up the SQ gap.


----------



## The Third

neilmanalo said:


> I agree that any more than 24bit isn't really necessary as long as you also play decently mastered songs. I also agree that DAC upgrades more than 300$ is not that worth it.
> Because I got to A/B test a modi uber 2 against a Chord Hugo TT/Chord Mojo/Schiit Gugnir multbit and heard very little to no difference at all. (flame me all you can but that is what I heard or maybe I just have bad ears or something)
> 
> However amps really affect and change the sound signature though. I'm saying this from experience because I owned the HD800 (Now upgraded to HD800S) and have a modi/magni uber stack.
> ...


 This is an interesting answer. Would you say that the HD800S's more balanced signature still sounds too harsh with the magni2 uber?


----------



## neilmanalo

the third said:


> This is an interesting answer. Would you say that the HD800S's more balanced signature still sounds too harsh with the magni2 uber?




The HD800S actually sounds good from the modi/magni uber stack. Really clean, great soundstage and no harsh sounds. Its actually as good as the SSD on the mjolnir when I compared it. Although the mjolnir was a tad bit warmer. 
Haven't tried it with any other SSD amps though. 


Some people like the sound of the HD800 with mods more than the HD800S, but I ain't ballsy enough to do a DIY mod on a 1500$ headphone. I still find the HD800 harsh with the magni/modi though not unless you EQ it ( still sounds too artificial despite the EQ if paired with the stack though). And this is coming from a guy who adores highs and trebles that may seem too sibilant and sharp to others. ( i like detail on my music). 

Thats why I liked the 800S better. They have better bass response, warmer and the sharp highs were balanced out.


----------



## Xeculus

neilmanalo said:


> I still find the HD800 harsh with the magni/modi though not unless you EQ it ( still sounds too artificial despite the EQ if paired with the stack though). And this is coming from a guy who adores highs and trebles that may seem too sibilant and sharp to others. ( i like detail on my music).


 
  
 Damn... and here's me hoping that I could get away with using my M2/M2 stack.
  
 Have any suggestions for options <$1k? I've only compared the Schiit stack to a Naim DAC-V1 (SS amp), not a _huge_ difference imo


----------



## neilmanalo

xeculus said:


> Damn... and here's me hoping that I could get away with using my M2/M2 stack.
> 
> Have any suggestions for options <$1k? I've only compared the Schiit stack to a Naim DAC-V1 (SS amp), not a _huge_ difference imo


 
 You still can get away with it, its not like it sounds really bad, its just that you won't enjoy it that much and you won't be getting the full potential out of your HD800. You can do some mods on it like others too.
  
 Woo Audio WA6, Schiit Lyr/Mjolnir, Darkvoice, Burson HA-160, Violectric V100
 (if you want the best bang for your buck, go for the lyr/mjolnir since they're a hybrid amp that have both SSD and tube.)


----------



## The Third

neilmanalo said:


> You still can get away with it, its not like it sounds really bad, its just that you won't enjoy it that much and you won't be getting the full potential out of your HD800. You can do some mods on it like others too.
> 
> Woo Audio WA6, Schiit Lyr/Mjolnir, Darkvoice, Burson HA-160, Violectric V100
> (if you want the best bang for your buck, go for the lyr/mjolnir since they're a hybrid amp that have both SSD and tube.)


Then it seems to me, that the magni 2 uber/modi 2 uber combination is then essentially a fantastic mid tier solution after the HD800S remedied it's predecessor's disturbing frequency peak centered around the 6khz, since the HD800S variant is now decently paired to the combo.


----------



## Xeculus

neilmanalo said:


> You still can get away with it, its not like it sounds really bad, its just that you won't enjoy it that much and you won't be getting the full potential out of your HD800. You can do some mods on it like others too.
> 
> Woo Audio WA6, Schiit Lyr/Mjolnir, Darkvoice, Burson HA-160, Violectric V100
> (if you want the best bang for your buck, go for the lyr/mjolnir since they're a hybrid amp that have both SSD and tube.)


 
  
 I read that you have a WA7 on the way. Have you received it yet by any chance? Really want to hear youe thoughts on the new 2nd gen version paired with the 800


----------



## neilmanalo

xeculus said:


> I read that you have a WA7 on the way. Have you received it yet by any chance? Really want to hear youe thoughts on the new 2nd gen version paired with the 800


 
 I'll receive it sometime next week, I have auditioned some headphones with it though in an audio store here. Listened to HD600/598, Hifiman HE560, Oppo PM3, and Fidelio x2. They didn't have the HD800 in that shop for me to pair it with though. It all sounded good, especially with naturally bright headphones. Soundstage is wider, arier, a tad bit warmer, stronger punch in the bass, mids/highs are more refined and detailed, and it's more natural sounding.
  
 They all sounded good, it also sounded much better than the tube amp on the mjolnir 2(the reason which made my buy it), which was the one I was planning to buy (and it looks so freaking beautiful, just perfect on a desktop setting).
 So now I'm planning to keep my Magni/Modi Uber stack as my SSD amp because its just almost as good as the SSD on mjolnir (the mjolnir has much more juice though) and have the Wa7 as my Tube amp. All small footprint amp/dacs since I don't want that much clutter in my desk.


----------



## scsarson

bixby said:


> I don't wish to dim your desire to run your phone through a good dac and amp, but I just finished some testing.
> 
> Running Onkyo HF player on Moto G via hp out into polaris amp and then Senn 650s.  Not too bad, certainly listenable but looses soundstage width and depth compared to my bedside setup.  Highs are still not as extended nor is bass.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks. Got me thinking about options and I remembered that I had a Wifi streaming device sitting unused in a cupboard (a QED uPlay stream - cheap but not too bad).
  
 I've just set it up, with my E12 driving the HD600s and it sounds great streaming my lossless files from the NAS. Limits the phone's role to that of controller.
  
 I've got a cheap android DAC (HifimeDIY) on the way too. When it arrives, I'll do so comparisons between the streamer and using UAPP with local files on the phone via the DAC.
  
 But to be honest, I'm sure the streaming solution is the answer. It definitely sounds good and lets me access my whole library.
  
 Thanks all for advice.


----------



## bixby

scsarson said:


> Thanks. Got me thinking about options and I remembered that I had a Wifi streaming device sitting unused in a cupboard (a QED uPlay stream - cheap but not too bad).
> 
> I've just set it up, with my E12 driving the HD600s and it sounds great streaming my lossless files from the NAS. Limits the phone's role to that of controller.
> 
> ...


 

 I would like to hear your thoughts on the Hifimediy, which one did you get?
  
 Glad streaming is working so well.


----------



## scsarson

I've ordered the one one with the micro USB connector for android phones. I think it's coming from China so may take a couple of weeks. I'll post something when I receive it and have had a chance to do some comparisons.


----------



## bigredking

Just got my first amp, the magni 2 uber, and I think I am in love. I bought it off of Amazon for the free same day shipping and to burn some gift cards. Two minor issue though, and I'm not sure if I should bring it up with Schiit or not:
 1) There is a small scratch, about 15 mm on the front of the unit. Now this is purely cosmetic, but if I was looking for something with imperfections I could have saved a few bucks and gotten b-stock. '
 2) Two of the four sticky feet were loose in the packaging and will not stick to anything whatsoever. They just fall right off.
 Again, outside of these minor cosmetic issues seems to be a pretty solid purchase so far .


----------



## JuanseAmador

Has anyone else's Magni Uber power adapter failed out of nowhere?


----------



## Exeon

Magni 2 or Uber, I'm wondering have people here tried both? Is there a difference in sound quality that is noticeable enough to pay the extra 50€?


----------



## bixby

exeon said:


> Magni 2 or Uber, I'm wondering have people here tried both? Is there a difference in sound quality that is noticeable enough to pay the extra 50€?


 
 please use the search this thread function up top, question has been asked and answered numerous times.


----------



## ch96066

First of all apologies for not reading through all 118 pages. I read about 40. I also searched with the relevant function. Here are some questions I didn't find answers to. I have also asked Schiit tech support about the 1st, not yet for the 2nd.
  
 1) Using PC (foobar2k/Asio) I sent music to my Audiolab8200CD through USB. Output through Audiolab's RCA. Then I simply plugged in my PSB M4U1s using an RCA to 3.5mm female jack. I did hear music and there is no amp in the chain. With the same logic is an amp (magni for example) needed with Modi? What do I gain in SQ on my 32ohm (i.e. easy to drive) PSBs?
  
 2) One of the reasons I chose M2U (already ordered) was the AC power, hoping it would solve the USB 'dirty power' issue. I was hoping to tape the power pin on the USB cable (on the PC side) and just let the data through. Same thing I did with Fulla (using also an external power hub). Is this not possible (as I read in some posts) because the M2U USB port needs to be powered separately by the source? If eventually this is not possible, will a Y-cable (2 male USB-A to USB-B) + powered USB allow me to bypass the PC USB port power issue? Do I even need to worry at all about this or all the own powered circuitry after the USB port of the M2U negates any 'dirty power' from the PC?
  
 Thanks to anyone for feedback/thoughts and I apologize if the answer is in the 80 pages I didn't read.


----------



## Xeculus

ch96066 said:


> First of all apologies for not reading through all 118 pages. I read about 40. I also searched with the relevant function. Here are some questions I didn't find answers to. I have also asked Schiit tech support about the 1st, not yet for the 2nd.
> 
> 1) Using PC (foobar2k/Asio) I sent music to my Audiolab8200CD through USB. Output through Audiolab's RCA. Then I simply plugged in my PSB M4U1s using an RCA to 3.5mm female jack. I did hear music and there is no amp in the chain. With the same logic is an amp (magni for example) needed with Modi? What do I gain in SQ on my 32ohm (i.e. easy to drive) PSBs?
> 
> ...


 
  
 1) You gain the benefits of a better DAC than the $0.75 one found in your laptop/PC.
 Also, I'm doubtful if an amp will make enough of a difference on the PSB to warrant the price. I'd recommend getting an amp though if you plan on upgrading headphones in the future
  
 2) I think this depends on the USB port as well. USB ports are not created equal. However, at this level of equipment I'm not sure if it's even noticeable, unless your USB port is just really really terrible


----------



## ch96066

Thank you Xeculus for the feedback.
  
 On the 2nd point it could be indeed that I am just a little paranoid and perhaps I will not even notice any noise from the port as long as nothing really terrible happens.
  
 On the 1st point and in case it was not clear in my post, my question is not about benefit from the DAC, but from the AMP. Will I benefit from an AMP if I manage somehow to hear music in a decent sound level only through the DAC?


----------



## bixby

ch96066 said:


> First of all apologies for not reading through all 118 pages. I read about 40. I also searched with the relevant function. Here are some questions I didn't find answers to. I have also asked Schiit tech support about the 1st, not yet for the 2nd.
> 
> 1) Using PC (foobar2k/Asio) I sent music to my Audiolab8200CD through USB. Output through Audiolab's RCA. Then I simply plugged in my PSB M4U1s using an RCA to 3.5mm female jack. I did hear music and there is no amp in the chain. With the same logic is an amp (magni for example) needed with Modi? What do I gain in SQ on my 32ohm (i.e. easy to drive) PSBs?
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, where to start.
  
 If I am looking at the right Audiolab piece, it has a headphone output on the front.  Why are you using a line out which is high impedance and usually a fixed level to run your PSBs?
  
 That setup is not ideal.
  
 On to # dos.   Not sure what you mean by USB dirty power, unless you are just parroting what folks say about USB in general.  Do you have a specific audible noise issue with USB as you run it into your Audiolab?
  
 If not, do not worry so much about it.  

 Yes, Computers do have noise and some gets through to the target device, a dac in this case, but unless you do lots of stuff on the computer side, you may not hear a benefit.  There are things that can "improve"  the noise if it is audible, like using a diffferent usb bus and port in your computer, removing usb items from the computer, etc.  And I am not sure what you mean about the M2U as it "requires"  power on the usb cable to do the handshake with the dac, so no, you do not get an improvement over the regular modi in that regard.  The USB leg going to either Modi has to have power.
  
 Some have used a Wyrd on their USB ports to good effect.  I owned one and it did seem to help the M2U but with other dacs it hurt the sound slightly.
  
EDIT:  *Took another look at that Audiolab piece.*  Seems what I thought was a headphone out on the front is actually, maybe, an infrared remote sensor.  so forget the part about using a headphone jack if there is none, but you really should be looking at a headphone amp.  Running off the analog outs is not going ot give you the best sound.  Hoping you ordered a Magni amp and not a Modi 2 uber dac.
  
EDIT #2:  Can Audiolab make it any more confusing, seems they have a 8200CDQ which has a Class A headphone amp, urgh!


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Have anyone tried pairing the Modi 2 with an iFi iPurifier or Wyrd? Did you find the Modi to be improved?


----------



## bixby

williamleonhart said:


> Have anyone tried pairing the Modi 2 with an iFi iPurifier or Wyrd? Did you find the Modi to be improved?


 
 Hilarious, you ask this question but failed to read the one just one post above,


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Now I did, but my question remains with the iPurifier too  I can get it for much less than the Wyrd in my country


----------



## ch96066

Many thanks Bixby for the answer and info!
  
 Quote:


> If I am looking at the right Audiolab piece, it has a headphone output on the front.  Why are you using a line out which is high impedance and usually a fixed level to run your PSBs?
> That setup is not ideal.


 
 Understood. It is actually the 8200CD and not the CDQ I own (wasn't out back then), so no headphone out/amp to use. I will plug an amp first and then the headphone if I use the CD as DAC.
  


> On to # dos.   Not sure what you mean by USB dirty power, unless you are just parroting what folks say about USB in general.  Do you have a specific audible noise issue with USB as you run it into your Audiolab?
> If not, do not worry so much about it.


 
 Most probably I am parroting (no irony intented). It is just that also Schiit mention similar concerns. So instead of trying to hear if there is an issue, I thought better not to have it in the first place. I ordered a Y cable. If it works and sounds better through a powered hub than the USB direct I will use it, otherwise not.
  
 So it seems that I am not able to 'avoid' using an amp. The Magni is a serious candidate (uber or not to be considered). I will also check any other good options with RCA inputs. All proposals welcome!


----------



## athlon64

Quick question. 
 If i buy a magni/modi stack. Plug my headphones and my active monitors in the headphone AMP. Then do they both get the signal at the same time or will the AMP turn off the R/C outputs when i plug in the headphones.


----------



## tafens

athlon64 said:


> Quick question.
> If i buy a magni/modi stack. Plug my headphones and my active monitors in the headphone AMP. Then do they both get the signal at the same time or will the AMP turn off the R/C outputs when i plug in the headphones.




Inserting headphones will turn the pre outs off, so no signal to the active monitors with headphones plugged in.


----------



## athlon64

tafens said:


> Inserting headphones will turn the pre outs off, so no signal to the active monitors with headphones plugged in.


 
 Thanks


----------



## athlon64

Btw i shouldn't have any problems with using a pair of Yamaha HS8 monitors connected to unbalanced outputs of the modi 2 uber? 
 It would be about 1 meter long RC to xlr cable.
 Usually soundcards like focusrite 2i2 have a pair of balanced outputs.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

Does the DC input on the Uber has anything to do with improving sound quality? I'm hoping that they could do some signal cleaning like the Wyrd.


----------



## bixby

Nope, uber has a power supply for the dac circuit. This should be viewed as a positive rather than relying on the variable USB power from the computer. It has nothing to do with cleaning up the USB side though.


----------



## 227qed

ch96066 said:


> First of all apologies for not reading through all 118 pages. I read about 40. I also searched with the relevant function. Here are some questions I didn't find answers to. I have also asked Schiit tech support about the 1st, not yet for the 2nd.
> 
> 1) Using PC (foobar2k/Asio) I sent music to my Audiolab8200CD through USB. Output through Audiolab's RCA. Then I simply plugged in my PSB M4U1s using an RCA to 3.5mm female jack. I did hear music and there is no amp in the chain. With the same logic is an amp (magni for example) needed with Modi? What do I gain in SQ on my 32ohm (i.e. easy to drive) PSBs?
> 
> ...




I have the psb m4u2 and a modi 2 uber. Then I have an ifi ican for an amp. Imo the sound quality doesn't improve much over stock. I think the m4u2 sounds really nice, but doesn't have much room for improvement at all. Thus I wouldnt expect that you have much to gain from an expensive amp.


----------



## vinakro

Sorry if this has been answered, but is the Schiit stack (and other Schiit products) plug and play? I want to buy one for office use but I can't install applications/software or the sort. I thought it was plug and play but I found that you can download drivers from the Schiit website so I'm now unsure.


----------



## AviP

vinakro said:


> Sorry if this has been answered, but is the Schiit stack (and other Schiit products) plug and play? I want to buy one for office use but I can't install applications/software or the sort. I thought it was plug and play but I found that you can download drivers from the Schiit website so I'm now unsure.



I can only answer regarding the Modi 2 (non-uber).
There's a switch on the back to switch from standard to expert mode. As long as you keep it on standard mode, it works without installing special drivers.


----------



## Lickumms

I can't get my Modi 2 to enter Expert mode. I'm running Windows 10 Pro 64-bit. I've installed the drivers and when ever I try to switch my Modi 2 to expert mode it only allows me to set the quality to 16bit, It doesn't give me any other options. Is there something special I need to do in order for my computer to recognize the drivers?


----------



## claud W

I hope all of you are leaving your Modi DAC on 24/7. Mike said that all his DACs need to stay on to sound their best.


----------



## Xeculus

claud w said:


> I hope all of you are leaving your Modi DAC on 24/7. Mike said that all his DACs need to stay on to sound their best.




Source?


----------



## bixby

xeculus said:


> Source?


 
 I think the person is referring to Mike as in Mike Moffat the guy who designed the dac.


----------



## Koolpep

claud w said:


> I hope all of you are leaving your Modi DAC on 24/7. Mike said that all his DACs need to stay on to sound their best.


 
  
  
 My M2U is on 24/7:
 Energy consumption: 0.028 A, 3.2 Watts (I have the 220V version of the power supply)
  
 Cheers.


----------



## AviP

claud w said:


> I hope all of you are leaving your Modi DAC on 24/7. Mike said that all his DACs need to stay on to sound their best.



Is this a real thing?


----------



## Koolpep

avip said:


> Is this a real thing?


 

 Yes.


----------



## AviP

koolpep said:


> Yes.



Can someone explain why leaving it on makes it sound it's best?


----------



## Koolpep

koolpep said:


> Yes.


 
 Source:
  
6600
  
 Quote:
_I have never, but never, been exposed to any solid state D/A converter that did not benefit from leaving it on 24/7.  Period.  Either designed by me or anyone else.  Ever.  What is true is that delta sigma D/A converters seem to be less pronounced in those effects than multibit converters, they still benefit. _
  
_Another aside:  the Theta D/A converters I built twenty to thirty-ish years ago seem to have less of this difference today.  I do not know why.  I only design(ed) them._
  
 @baldr is Mike Moffat.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## bixby

avip said:


> Is this a real thing?


 
 no fahgetaboutit


----------



## bixby

avip said:


> Can someone explain why leaving it on makes it sound it's best?


 
 Nope it is magic only known by the Norse gods themselves, hahahaha


----------



## Xeculus

bixby said:


> xeculus said:
> 
> 
> > Source?
> ...




Nobody noticed my pun


----------



## claud W

xeculus said:


> Source?


 

 If you dig through the blogs and Jason's books available here you will find Mike Moffatt (Schiit's DAC designer) say that all of his DACs are best if left on 24/7 to stay at their optimum operating temperature. 
 I learned that diging through the Yggy thread and their blogs because when you plunk down the big bucks, you don't want to miss anything.I notice that they don't participate down here in the cheap seats.


----------



## Xeculus

claud w said:


> xeculus said:
> 
> 
> > Source?
> ...




Have a Gumby incoming, this is actually very helpful info. Thanks!


----------



## Jason Stoddard

claud w said:


> If you dig through the blogs and Jason's books available here you will find Mike Moffatt (Schiit's DAC designer) say that all of his DACs are best if left on 24/7 to stay at their optimum operating temperature.
> I learned that diging through the Yggy thread and their blogs because when you plunk down the big bucks, you don't want to miss anything.I notice that they don't participate down here in the cheap seats.


 

 We may not post much, but we're with you. This is my messy desktop (I swap between the Vali 2 and M2U).


----------



## Shogster

jason stoddard said:


> We may not post much, but we're with you. This is my messy desktop (I swap between the Vali 2 and M2U).



Spotted the th-x00 there.How do you like them with the Magni 2U?Would be nice if we see some impressions from you.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

shogster said:


> Spotted the th-x00 there.How do you like them with the Magni 2U?Would be nice if we see some impressions from you.


 

 Actually, they're probably my favorite (semi) affordable headphone--but with caveats. They are not the be-all end-all of accuracy; they're fun.  If I'm looking for something more accurate at (about) the same price, I'll go with the HD650s. I actually prefer the X00s with the M2U rather than the Vali 2, but I was trying a bunch of weird tubes that Mike gave me (WE396As and 5670s, hence the tube adapters.)


----------



## Baldr

claud w said:


> If you dig through the blogs and Jason's books available here you will find Mike Moffatt (Schiit's DAC designer) say that all of his DACs are best if left on 24/7 to stay at their optimum operating temperature.
> I learned that diging through the Yggy thread and their blogs because when you plunk down the big bucks, you don't want to miss anything.I notice that they don't participate down here in the cheap seats.


 
  
 I beg your pardon!


----------



## claud W

baldr said:


> I beg your pardon!


 

 Well, what do you know. I got a rise out of Jason and Mr. DAC himself. Do you have any argument with what I have passed along as your advice, Mr. Moffett?


----------



## G_T_J

I also have my modi2 uber switched on 24/7. My only concern is consumption and life-span of the LED.


----------



## tafens

I turn off and unplug Modi/Magni from the computer when not in use. I have them plugged into an extension outlet with a switch as to turn on/off them both in an easier way.

I know they can handle being on all the time, I just think it's a bit unnecessary.. Also, I don't use them every day (even if I would like to), especially not on weekends as they sit on my desk at work


----------



## tamleo

I cannot distinguish any difference in sq from my Modi 2 uber when playing music right after it is turned on vs leaving it turned on for several hours. I think I am not Dac deaf because I could hear the difference between the Modi 2 U and the HRT music streamer 3. Both were connected into my Magni 2 U amp and my LCD-2 ver2.


----------



## bjamn

Shameless plug: My Modi 2 Uber now listed in FS. Go buy it...


----------



## aenokea

I have the both magni/modi ubers and I cant be more happy... but can I also connect a vali2 into the stack and have the ultimate schitt stack?


----------



## jnak00

I am the proud new owner of a Modi 2/Magni 2 Uber.  I originally ordered a Modi 2/Magni 2 on a Thursday, it didn't ship on Friday, and then I agonized all weekend about whether I should have gone with the Magni 2 Uber for the preamp outs, in case I ever get powered monitors for my desk, and the other improvements.  Since I'm more likely to upgrade the DAC than the amp, I did not get the Modi 2 Uber.  I emailed Schiit on the following Monday and they kindly let me cancel the original order, and reorder the Magni 2 Uber, along with the Modi 2 and Pyst RCAs.  I got the package that next Thursday, in Canada, which is darn good turnaround.
  
 I use the stack with Hifiman HE-400S.  Originally I was using a Fiio E17, but felt the sound was, for lack of a better term, small.  It was like putting an iPad on the wall and watching a movie on it from the couch - you can do it, but it kinda sucks.  I then got a Schiit Fulla, which improved things a lot - like having a 40" flatscreen instead of the iPad.  That got the itch going, and finally I moved up to the Schiit Stack.  Man, this combo rocks!  Using the movie analogy, now I've moved up to an 80" 4K monster with HDR.  The sound is just bigger.  I don't mean louder (although it is), I mean fuller, more open, more dynamic, more alive.  I had some doubts about whether a DAC and amp could make such a big difference, but now I'm a believer.  Surprisingly, the combo also works well with my PSB M4U2s, although I tend to use those more for travel than home use.
  
 A few nitpicks:
  
 The finish on the Uber and the regular don't match, since one is aluminum and the other is painted steel, but that doesn't bother me much.  The LEDs on the front don't match either, with the Modi being a yellowish white while the Magni 2 Uber is more a white white.  This doesn't bother me either.   
  
 There is some channel imbalance at low volumes.  It's not as bad as on the Fulla, but it's still there.  Using my HE-400S, on low gain, with my computer volume set at 100%, I'm barely out of the channel imbalance and it's plenty loud.  For reference, 0 volume is about 7:00 on the volume knob.  I have the volume set at 8:00 for regular listening, and 9:00 is "cranking it" to me.  Because of this, I've not tried my IEMs with the amp (Sony XBA-H1) because I doubt I'll get out of the channel imbalance range with them.  But, I don't use my IEMs at my desk so that's not a big deal to me. 
  
 The Pyst cables are decent, but a little on the stiff side.  I had to fiddle with them a bit to move the stack closer to the wall on my desk.  They're a bit overpriced at $20 USD for a pair of 6" RCA cables, but then again it's $20.
  
 Anyone who is on the fence about this combo should stop wondering and go order it now.  Schiit has done an awesome job packing great sound into such a small, affordable package.


----------



## tamleo

jnak00 said:


> A few nitpicks:
> 
> The finish on the Uber and the regular don't match, since one is aluminum and the other is painted steel, but that doesn't bother me much.  The LEDs on the front don't match either, with the Modi being a yellowish white while the Magni 2 Uber is more a white white.  This doesn't bother me either.
> 
> There is some channel imbalance at low volumes.  It's not as bad as on the Fulla, but it's still there.  Using my HE-400S, on low gain, with my computer volume set at 100%, I'm barely out of the channel imbalance and it's plenty loud.  For reference, 0 volume is about 7:00 on the volume knob.  I have the volume set at 8:00 for regular listening, and 9:00 is "cranking it" to me.  Because of this, I've not tried my IEMs with the amp (Sony XBA-H1) because I doubt I'll get out of the channel imbalance range with them.  But, I don't use my IEMs at my desk so that's not a big deal to me.


 
 Nice to hear you are happy with this awesome stack just like me was
 The Modi2U and Magni2U aluminum finishs are mismatch as well :| 
 About imbalanced volume, I suggest you to try to gently shake the RCA interconnects on the back of the stack, i think it will work.


----------



## landroni

jnak00 said:


> I had some doubts about whether a DAC and amp could make such a big difference, but now I'm a believer.


 

 Metrics and simulations (aka "measurements") and related theories will only get you so far. When it comes to human perceptions, for any given person the litmus test will always be real-life experience with the thing (i.e. listening)...


----------



## davixx500

Hey Guys quick Question. I have a magni 2 uber connected to a modi 2 and i use them with a Audio Technica Pro700mk2 64 Ohms so this should easily drive my Headphones right ? i get enough volume out of it but the thing i wonder is why i have to max out the volume knob on my magni 2 ? i mean my headphones are only 64 ohm and windows volume is at 100 too. Infact when i used it alone it didnt give me enough volume at maxed volume knob thats why i started to use it with a tube preamp which gave me enough volume anyone knows what it could be or are my Headphones just that hard to drive ?


----------



## AviP

davixx500 said:


> Hey Guys quick Question. I have a magni 2 uber connected to a modi 2 and i use them with a Audio Technica Pro700mk2 64 Ohms so this should easily drive my Headphones right ? i get enough volume out of it but the thing i wonder is why i have to max out the volume knob on my magni 2 ? i mean my headphones are only 64 ohm and windows volume is at 100 too. Infact when i used it alone it didnt give me enough volume at maxed volume knob thats why i started to use it with a tube preamp which gave me enough volume anyone knows what it could be or are my Headphones just that hard to drive ?



Are you on high gain?


----------



## bixby

Check your player software settings volume.


----------



## davixx500

avip said:


> Are you on high gain?


 
  


bixby said:


> Check your player software settings volume.


 
 Yes im on high gain my Volume on Spotify is almost maxed out im just surprised i have to run my magni 2 uber at 100% for 64 ohms


----------



## bixby

davixx500 said:


> Yes im on high gain my Volume on Spotify is almost maxed out im just surprised i have to run my magni 2 uber at 100% for 64 ohms


 

 Wait Spotify?  You are listening to music in a browser?
  
 I think you said windows right?  Click on the sound mixer and make sure your browser volume is all the way up and that the Spotify volume is all the way up if separate.  Aside from that I have no idea.
  
 Can you try another headphone to see what that does with your setup?


----------



## davixx500

bixby said:


> Wait Spotify?  You are listening to music in a browser?
> 
> I think you said windows right?  Click on the sound mixer and make sure your browser volume is all the way up and that the Spotify volume is all the way up if separate.  Aside from that I have no idea.
> 
> Can you try another headphone to see what that does with your setup?


 
 its not in a browser it has its own application i would have to try other pair of headphones but i currently just own this and a pair of iems so that has to wait but thanks for your help !


----------



## davixx500

davixx500 said:


> its not in a browser it has its own application i would have to try other pair of headphones but i currently just own this and a pair of iems so that has to wait but thanks for your help !


 
 i should add that my headphones have a 3500mw max output im not sure if it works like that but could this be it why i haave to run my magni 2 uber at max since it only has 1watt at 50 ohms ?


----------



## AviP

davixx500 said:


> i should add that my headphones have a 3500mw max output im not sure if it works like that but could this be it why i haave to run my magni 2 uber at max since it only has 1watt at 50 ohms ?



From the Audio Technica website:


> Sensitivity
> 106 dB/mW
> Impedance
> 38 ohms



Those should be easy to drive.
Something, probably on your computer has got to be lowering the volume. As suggested above, look in the the windows volume mixer where you can adjust application volumes individually and make sure that the slider for the Spotify application is maxed out.


----------



## davixx500

avip said:


> From the Audio Technica website:
> Those should be easy to drive.
> Something, probably on your computer has got to be lowering the volume. As suggested above, look in the the windows volume mixer where you can adjust application volumes individually and make sure that the slider for the Spotify application is maxed out.


 
 trust me im not a computer newbie i checked literally everything. All applications are  at 100% the only thing i could do in windows is activate loudness equalization but that just makes the bass sound really bad I even tried the magni with my phone as source and it has the same problem so i think either i got a faulty magni 2 uber or my headphones are just weird i dont know


----------



## AviP

davixx500 said:


> trust me im not a computer newbie i checked literally everything. All applications are  at 100% the only thing i could do in windows is activate loudness equalization but that just makes the bass sound really bad I even tried the magni with my phone as source and it has the same problem so i think either i got a faulty magni 2 uber or my headphones are just weird i dont know


 
 Ok, just one last thing, I don't think it'll help, but check that when you go the properties of the Modi in the enhancements tab, you checked the box to disable all sound effects.
  
 Can your phone drive your headphones? If so, the Magni2 should have absolutely no problem and perhaps you received a faulty one.
  
 If you can isolate whether the problem is the Magni not amping enough or the Modi not putting out enough volume, that would definitely help figure out what's wrong.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

The AT is very easy to drive. I think the problem lies with the modi or magni. My friend's drive the hd650 and k701 easily, I don't think there should be any problem with any cans in terms of volume


----------



## davixx500

avip said:


> Ok, just one last thing, I don't think it'll help, but check that when you go the properties of the Modi in the enhancements tab, you checked the box to disable all sound effects.
> 
> Can your phone drive your headphones? If so, the Magni2 should have absolutely no problem and perhaps you received a faulty one.
> 
> If you can isolate whether the problem is the Magni not amping enough or the Modi not putting out enough volume, that would definitely help figure out what's wrong.


 
 its the same thing with my phone so it is the magni 


williamleonhart said:


> The AT is very easy to drive. I think the problem lies with the modi or magni. My friend's drive the hd650 and k701 easily, I don't think there should be any problem with any cans in terms of volume


 
 Yea i think it is the magni but i wrote shiit support and after few messages back and forth the guy told me my headphones are just hard to drive now i dont know if i should rma them or not because i live in germany and shipping them back to the us is a pain in the ass looks like ill just have to life with running it at max maybe when i get some new cans i can finnaly solve this mistery lol


----------



## AviP

davixx500 said:


> its the same thing with my phone so it is the magni
> ...
> maybe when i get some new cans i can finnaly solve this mistery lol


 
 I'm not sure I understand, using these headphones on your phone, the volume is listenable? or even at the highest it's too quiet?
  
 You don't have some cheap earbuds or something? You  don't need good headphones to test the if the magni is the problem, any 2$ pair will do the job.


----------



## davixx500

avip said:


> I'm not sure I understand, using these headphones on your phone, the volume is listenable? or even at the highest it's too quiet?
> 
> You don't have some cheap earbuds or something? You  don't need good headphones to test the if the magni is the problem, any 2$ pair will do the job.


 
 using my headphone with the magni 2 and my phone as source is the same i still have to crank up my magni to 100% and its even lower volume then on my pc. I have Rha t10i i tried them and they sound really bloated and the sound is messed up its hard to explain it just sounds fine at lower volume


----------



## AviP

davixx500 said:


> using my headphone with the magni 2 and my phone as source is the same i still have to crank up my magni to 100% and its even lower volume then on my pc. I have Rha t10i i tried them and they sound really bloated and the sound is messed up its hard to explain it just sounds fine at lower volume


 
 It does indeed sound like the Magni is the problem


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

davixx500 said:


> Yea i think it is the magni but i wrote shiit support and after few messages back and forth* the guy told me my headphones are just hard to drive now* i dont know if i should rma them or not because i live in germany and shipping them back to the us is a pain in the ass looks like ill just have to life with running it at max maybe when i get some new cans i can finnaly solve this mistery lol


 
 http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-PRO700MK2-Professional-Monitor-Headphones/dp/B004KCLIFA
 Your headphones have impedance of 38 ohm and sensitivity of 108dB/mW.
  
*Very lousy support from Schiit*, I think.


----------



## davixx500

williamleonhart said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-PRO700MK2-Professional-Monitor-Headphones/dp/B004KCLIFA
> Your headphones have impedance of 38 ohm and sensitivity of 108dB/mW.
> 
> *Very lousy support from Schiit*, I think.


 
 thats what i thought too. Well i decided to just keep them and run them with a tube preamp now i have decent volume with the magni at 3 o clock and it sounds really nice !


----------



## yellojello

@davixx500 did you get the correct voltage power adapter, since you are in Germany? 115V US or 230V Euro. Well. I assume you have the correct one cause the US prongs wouldn't even fit your outlet anyway. Just a thought.


----------



## davixx500

yellojello said:


> @davixx500 did you get the correct voltage power adapter, since you are in Germany? 115V US or 230V Euro. Well. I assume you have the correct one cause the US prongs wouldn't even fit your outlet anyway. Just a thought.


 
 yea i got the correct one as you say otherwise they wouldnt fit


----------



## Jason Stoddard

davixx500 said:


> thats what i thought too. Well i decided to just keep them and run them with a tube preamp now i have decent volume with the magni at 3 o clock and it sounds really nice !


 

 If you need a preamp before the Magni, it's most likely your source. Have you tried a different source? Are you applying software volume control, if it's a computer source?


----------



## davixx500

jason stoddard said:


> If you need a preamp before the Magni, it's most likely your source. Have you tried a different source? Are you applying software volume control, if it's a computer source?


 
  
 I tried just the magni on my Iphone with a  Rca to 3.5mm cable and it had the same volume had to put the volume knob  at 100% there to to get decent volume i dont apply any software volume control i wrote the shiit support again and the guy told me i should change my rca cables now mine are amazonbasic cables so just normal rca cables should i really buy another pair or would that just be time wasted ?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Trying different cables, and a different source, are the first steps in troubleshooting: http://schiit.com/faq/system-problems
  
 And: Volume all the way up on the iPhone? Gain in high on Magni?


----------



## davixx500

jason stoddard said:


> Trying different cables, and a different source, are the first steps in troubleshooting: http://schiit.com/faq/system-problems
> 
> And: Volume all the way up on the iPhone? Gain in high on Magni?


 
 Then i will order some new cables i guess what brand do you reccomend for rca cables so i can be sure they arent crap . Yes my volume is at 100% in my Iphone too on high gain just to be clear with everything at 100 it gets loud enough i just dont understand why i have to keep everything at 100% with a 38 ohm Headphone 50% on the magni should be enough i would think ? but its not. I had the fiio e12 before the magni 2 uber and it ran as loud as the magni at max pretty much identical volume


----------



## Jason Stoddard

davixx500 said:


> Then i will order some new cables i guess what brand do you reccomend for rca cables so i can be sure they arent crap . Yes my volume is at 100% in my Iphone too on high gain just to be clear with everything at 100 it gets loud enough i just dont understand why i have to keep everything at 100% with a 38 ohm Headphone 50% on the magni should be enough i would think ? but its not. I had the fiio e12 before the magni 2 uber and it ran as loud as the magni at max pretty much identical volume


 

 Are you using a 1/4" to 1/8" headphone jack adapter? Those are frequently a source of major problems, especially with TRRS plugs.
  
 We don't recommend any specific cables. All cables can be good/bad. Trying different cables is simply a sanity check in troubleshooting.


----------



## davixx500

jason stoddard said:


> Are you using a 1/4" to 1/8" headphone jack adapter? Those are frequently a source of major problems, especially with TRRS plugs.
> 
> We don't recommend any specific cables. All cables can be good/bad. Trying different cables is simply a sanity check in troubleshooting.


 
 Yes im using a 1/4 to 1/8 headphone jack adapter i tried couple different ones they were all pretty cheap so i dont know i couldnt tell a difference between the 4 i tried and they were all different brands


----------



## Jason Stoddard

davixx500 said:


> Yes im using a 1/4 to 1/8 headphone jack adapter i tried couple different ones they were all pretty cheap so i dont know i couldnt tell a difference between the 4 i tried and they were all different brands


 

 If your headphone plug is TRRS, that could be the problem. TRRS needs a specific TRRS-TRS adapter.


----------



## davixx500

jason stoddard said:


> If your headphone plug is TRRS, that could be the problem. TRRS needs a specific TRRS-TRS adapter.


 
 Well my Headphone plug and the 1/4 adapter both have only 2 of these black rings on them dont know how to call them connections i guess. So that makes it Trs right because if it would be trrs it should have 3 right ?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

davixx500 said:


>


 

 Yep, that's TRS, so that's not it.


----------



## davixx500

jason stoddard said:


> Yep, that's TRS, so that's not it.


 
 Seems like i have to get new cables then i guess and try them. Is there anything i should know of  Modi 2 that could cause this problem ?


----------



## Jason Stoddard

davixx500 said:


> Seems like i have to get new cables then i guess and try them. Is there anything i should know of  Modi 2 that could cause this problem ?


 

 No.
  
 However, I have reviewed the email communication our tech had with you yesterday (5 emails in the same day, a national holiday in the USA), and found that no where did he say that your headphones are hard to drive. If I am missing an email, please post it here.
  
 If you find that the Magni does not have sufficient volume after trying it with different cables, and after ensuring that software volume control is not being applied (both in the system and in the player app itself), and you have received it within the last 15 days, please contact orders@schiit.com for a replacement.


----------



## davixx500

jason stoddard said:


> No.
> 
> However, I have reviewed the email communication our tech had with you yesterday (5 emails in the same day, a national holiday in the USA), and found that no where did he say that your headphones are hard to drive. If I am missing an email, please post it here.
> 
> If you find that the Magni does not have sufficient volume after trying it with different cables, and after ensuring that software volume control is not being applied (both in the system and in the player app itself), and you have received it within the last 15 days, please contact orders@schiit.com for a replacement.


 
 no he didnt say it yesterday he said that a couple of months back when i first got my magni after i think 10 or more mails of trying to figure out what the problem could be (i changed the cables then there too) he told me my headphone may just be harder to drive then others so i just said ok since with the preamp i get enough volume i dont want to rma it back to the USA but now i just cant life with it anymore  thats why im trying to fix it and wrote again. i bought my magni 2 uber the 6 february 2016


----------



## Lickumms

My Modi 2 only lets me set it to 16bit, rarely it does let me set it to 24bit on standard mode, there are no other options available in either Standard or Expert mode. Is there something wrong with my modi2? I've tried all the trouble shooting and tried it on a couple of different computers but it still won't give me another option besides 16bit. I'm running windows 10 and the modi2 is the only DAC I have connected to my computer.


----------



## claud W

Did you get the Windows drivers from Schiit?


----------



## Lickumms

claud w said:


> Did you get the Windows drivers from Schiit?


 

 Yes


----------



## redalertomega

I would love to see a black finish on Magni and Modi, just like the one on the Asgard 2.
 Imo, they could look even better in black.


----------



## AviP

I need to get a DAC that has USB, coaxial and optical.
 What is the general consensus on SMSL Sanskrit (6th Gen) vs Modi 2 Uber?
 The Sanskrit is $105 shipped vs. The Modi2U which is $150 + shipping. Is it worth the extra $45 + shipping?
 Has anybody here heard both?
 Thanks


----------



## bixby

avip said:


> I need to get a DAC that has USB, coaxial and optical.
> What is the general consensus on SMSL Sanskrit (6th Gen) vs Modi 2 Uber?
> The Sanskrit is $105 shipped vs. The Modi2U which is $150 + shipping. Is it worth the extra $45 + shipping?
> Has anybody here heard both?
> Thanks


 

 here is a thought, try typing this in the search box _SMSL Sanskrit (6th Gen) vs modi_


----------



## AviP

bixby said:


> here is a thought, try typing this in the search box _SMSL Sanskrit (6th Gen) vs modi_


 
 I did, not much came up


----------



## bixby

Well I did and there is one person who directly gave his impressions of both units.


----------



## Denmark

Hello. Just borrowed a Modi 2 Uber from a friend. I keep having probems with the DAC disconnecting from my computer after half and hour to an hour of use. The only solution is to try a different USB port, and sometims, but not always, it connects right away again.
  
  Here's what i've tried so far:
  

Reinstalled Schiit drivers
Reinstalled USB drivers
Bought a new USB 2.0 certified cable
Changing from USB 2.0 to 3.0 ports (weird 'clicking' noise problems with the 3.0 port)
Power scheme for USB ports set to always on for all USB hubs and ports.
  
 The problem still persists, unchanged.
  
 Any suggestions?


----------



## AviP

bixby said:


> Well I did and there is one person who directly gave his impressions of both units.



Link?


----------



## Hofy

This is probably not advisable, but can a USB turntable be hooked up to the USB port on the Modi2 Uber?  Just wondering if it could be done.


----------



## Nachash

How 's the Magni 2 with the k701? Can I use the fiio e10 as dac (I'm gonna get the modi 2 eventually in the future) connected through the line out?
 And sorry for the newbie question, but which cable should I use to connect the dac line out to the Magni 2?


----------



## MarcusHe

@Nachash
  
 You'll need a cable like this; https://www.amazon.co.uk/3-5mm-Jack-Phono-Stereo-Audio-Cable/dp/B000Q6LSVS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1465665133&sr=8-2&keywords=3.5mm+to+rca. Im running a similar setup with my uDac-3 and Magni 2 (also getting the Modi in the future).


----------



## Nachash

Thanks. This one, right?
 https://www.amazon.it/CABLE-458-CAVO-JACK-3-5-METRI/dp/B000L0W5BG
  
 Now I just need to choose between the O2 and the magni 2...


----------



## MarcusHe

Yup, that one should work. I'm very happy with my Magni, drives all my headphones easily, never experienced any distortion or unpleasant noises from it. Good luck choosing!


----------



## landroni

nachash said:


> Now I just need to choose between the O2 and the magni 2...


 

 Depends on what you value more: tuning and design by means of dry out-and-out measurements, or tuning and design using both measurements and the human ear. 
  
 BTW, my understanding (though I haven't heard either) is that Magni 2 Uber is a worthy upgrade on the stock Magni 2.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

nachash said:


> How 's the Magni 2 with the k701? Can I use the fiio e10 as dac (I'm gonna get the modi 2 eventually in the future) connected through the line out?
> And sorry for the newbie question, but which cable should I use to connect the dac line out to the Magni 2?


 

 If you looking for something more custom, we offer 3.5mm to RCA interconnect:
  

  
 http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/interconnect.html


----------



## Androbot v4

Hi All,
  
 I have really cheap USB cable but now m thinking of upgrading the cable, though audio signal is just fine but as I was searching through "head-fi" some of the post says using higher quality USB cables does improve the sound, so I'm planning to purchase Ghentaudio U01 USB cable, has anyone tried this before or is currently using it, I need to know if it makes quite a lot of difference by using higher quality USB cable, since I have Schiit Modi 2 Uber which has external power source, upgrading the cable would it make lot of difference?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Letmebefrank

androbot v4 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have really cheap USB cable but now m thinking of upgrading the cable, though audio signal is just fine but as I was searching through "head-fi" some of the post says using higher quality USB cables does improve the sound, so I'm planning to purchase Ghentaudio U01 USB cable, has anyone tried this before or is currently using it, I need to know if it makes quite a lot of difference by using higher quality USB cable, since I have Schiit Modi 2 Uber which has external power source, upgrading the cable would it make lot of difference?
> 
> Thanks!




Direct quote from Schiit: 

"USB PYST. This is the complete redefinition of USB cables. It actually, physically transports you* into an alternate universe where superbly-mastered, 24/192 music streams 24/7, free of charge to all listeners, for all genres. Supermodels in this alternate world are all deeply into high-end audio, and will beg to go out with you. Butterflies swirl in fantastic colors over clean-lined porcelain cityscapes, everyone is a millionaire, and flying cars run on air. It's a beautiful place to be! 

*Or not. It may have been a hallucination. USB PYSTs are actually just nice, 1M long, USB 2.0-rated cables that have thicker than normal power conductors and silver-plated copper data lines. We think the electrons like silver better, or something. Or not. 

In any case, you can get PYST, or you can save some money at Monoprice."

I think the higher end cables on the digital side are only worth the extra money for the build quality as there shouldn't be a difference in sound between digital cables that are properly shielded. I use an amazon basics usb for my modi 2 Uber and sent back the audioquest cable because I couldn't hear a difference. 

Talking about upgraded cables and sound quality is likely to start a flame war, but there's schiit and my 2 cents.


----------



## Androbot v4

@Letmebefrank Thank you for your suggestion, well right now what I have is from Bandridge costing just $3 and the one which I'm planning to buy is of $25 from Ghentaudio, so yeah there is quite a lot of difference in pricing, yes as you pointed out the difference would only be of quality of the wiring and material used but if there isn't any sound quality difference (as you compared audioquest v. amazon basic usb cable) so I guess I would not upgrade the USB cable.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Letmebefrank

androbot v4 said:


> @Letmebefrank
> Thank you for your suggestion, well right now what I have is from Bandridge costing just $3 and the one which I'm planning to buy is of $25 from Ghentaudio, so yeah there is quite a lot of difference in pricing, yes as you pointed out the difference would only be of quality of the wiring and material used but if there isn't any sound quality difference (as you compared audioquest v. amazon basic usb cable) so I guess I would not upgrade the USB cable.
> 
> 
> Thanks!




No problem. If your cable starts giving you issues then by all means get that ghentaudio one. $25 isn't bad if it's a quality cable.


----------



## MartzX

So is it normal for the white LEDs on the Modi 2 Uber to go out? It was flickering for a while and now it doesn't even come on. It is the the coaxial connection.


----------



## bixby

Redacted

Ah heck it's official. Schiit is now shipping the Modi 2 Uber with the better sounding AKM 4490 chip!


----------



## mdkaler

plussound said:


> If you looking for something more custom, we offer 3.5mm to RCA interconnect:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/interconnect.html


 
 That looks really nice! I wonder if they sound better than the generic ones I pulled from the old speaker setup, only if I can afford* it


----------



## mdkaler

bixby said:


> Redacted
> 
> Ah heck it's official. Schiit is now shipping the Modi 2 Uber with the better sounding AKM 4490 chip!


 
 Wow. I am thinking of getting one used, those probably don't have the new 4490 right?


----------



## mdkaler

I have read that even the Modi 2U will benefit from using the Wyrd, but how about the base Modi 2 anyone?


----------



## Psalmanazar

mdkaler said:


> I have read that even the Modi 2U will benefit from using the Wyrd, but how about the base Modi 2 anyone?


 
 Much much more so than the Uber as the Modi 2 regular is entirely bus-powered.


----------



## mdkaler

martzx said:


> So is it normal for the white LEDs on the Modi 2 Uber to go out? It was flickering for a while and now it doesn't even come on. It is the the coaxial connection.


 

 I don't think it's normal although I don't own the Modi 2U, yet.
 Contact Schiit by email, they are very responsive. The last two times I emailed them they responded within a day.


----------



## Liquid04

I'm currently using the portable oppo HA-2 around the house. Will I be blown away if I 'upgrade' to the magni/modi combo?


----------



## vinakro

Anyone know if the AKM 4490 chip is going to come to the regular Modi 2?


----------



## MartzX

mdkaler said:


> I don't think it's normal although I don't own the Modi 2U, yet.
> Contact Schiit by email, they are very responsive. The last two times I emailed them they responded within a day.


 
 I think I may have spoken too soon. It's just being a bit odd. It is back on now and I am still getting audio so it works fine. Hopefully it's nothing.


----------



## rez11

Hello! Looking to pair Magni2 uber+Modi2 Uber with my new HE-400i's, looking for any opinions with this setup, i get alot of "might be too bright" when asking around, but i havent noticed any brightness or sibilant sounds yet from these coming out my tiny e10k amp/dac.


----------



## Iv4nI

Hi!
  
 Schiit Magni 2 + Modi 2 Uber are incoming! \o/ Can't wait.
  
 I'll pair it with Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm.
  
 Question: Should I use the Hi or Lo gain on the Magni 2?


----------



## Soundpitchblack

iv4ni said:


> Hi!
> 
> Schiit Magni 2 + Modi 2 Uber are incoming! \o/ Can't wait.
> 
> ...



You can use both but I use high gain with my HD 650s


----------



## rez11

So the Modi 2 Uber was updated to the 4490 chip or whatever, as in the Bifrost i guess now is the time to pull the trigger on the stack. OR wait and we might see Multibit soon damn the choices.


----------



## Shogster

rez11 said:


> So the Modi 2 Uber was updated to the 4490 chip or whatever, as in the Bifrost i guess now is the time to pull the trigger on the stack.


Thats the chip the m9xx uses if im not mistaken?


----------



## rez11

> Thats the chip the m9xx uses if im not mistaken?


 
  
 yes i believe so


----------



## bixby

rez11 said:


> So the Modi 2 Uber was updated to the 4490 chip or *whatever*, as in the Bifrost i guess now is the time to pull the trigger on the stack. OR wait and we might see Multibit soon damn the choices.


 

 The *whateve*r chip is only available on the new salsa version to be released at RMAF 2016, so I  would wait!


----------



## Shogster

bixby said:


> The *whateve*r chip is only available on the new salsa version to be released at RMAF 2016, so I  would wait!


So we have to wait till october?Do you have any more info about this new version?


----------



## bixby

shogster said:


> So we have to wait till october?Do you have any more info about this new version?


 

 Correct, under non-disclosure I'm afraid.


----------



## rez11

the 4490 chip is in the stock now or do you mean a different chip? XD


----------



## Shogster

bixby said:


> Correct, under non-disclosure I'm afraid.


So they have updated the info on their website, but if i order a Modi2u, it won't be with the new chip?Can't find any info thats says it is yet to be released either.


----------



## claud W

The 4490 chip was an unannounced running change by Schiit for the Uber. I am trying to find out when they started using the 4490 since I bought my Modi 2 Uber in May. So far, Schiit has not been too helpful.


----------



## AviP

claud w said:


> The 4490 chip was an unannounced running change by Schiit for the Uber. I am trying to find out when they started using the 4490 since I bought my Modi 2 Uber in May. So far, Schiit has not been too helpful.



Open it up and look inside...


----------



## hedelmadino

You should reread the product page. It is stated clearly that the Uber uses the AK4490 chip.
  
  
 "D/A Conversion IC: AK4396 (Modi 2), AK4490 (Modi 2 Uber)"


----------



## AviP

hedelmadino said:


> You should reread the product page. It is stated clearly that the Uber uses the AK4490 chip.
> 
> 
> "D/A Conversion IC: AK4396 (Modi 2), AK4490 (Modi 2 Uber)"


 
 That's a recent change
http://web.archive.org/web/20160320044811/http://schiit.com/products/modi-2


----------



## Nachash

I've just joined the Schiit family


----------



## Spork67

I'm interested in a little stack of Schiit.
 Currently listening to (mostly) FLAC files on my PC, via a Yulong U100 and a set of Fostex TH-X00 headphones.
 What sort of improvement should I expect if I spend the $560 (Aust) on this DAC / Amp combo?
  
 Was also looking at the Grace m9XX on Massdrop for $710 aud.
  
 Can anyone tell me how that compares to the Schiits? Bonus points if you've tried both with the  TH-X00's.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

spork67 said:


> I'm interested in a little stack of Schiit.
> Currently listening to (mostly) FLAC files on my PC, via a Yulong U100 and a set of Fostex TH-X00 headphones.
> What sort of improvement should I expect if I spend the $560 (Aust) on this DAC / Amp combo?
> 
> ...


 
 I had the Magni2/Modi 2 combo and while they sound extremely great for the price, the m9XX is just on another level. Coincidentally I have the THX00 too (as well as the k7XX) and it must be said that the m9XX is made for any headphone that has "Massdrop" on its name.


----------



## mysticstryk

spork67 said:


> I'm interested in a little stack of Schiit.
> Currently listening to (mostly) FLAC files on my PC, via a Yulong U100 and a set of Fostex TH-X00 headphones.
> What sort of improvement should I expect if I spend the $560 (Aust) on this DAC / Amp combo?
> 
> ...




The main advantage in terms of sound was the DAC section of the m9xx was better than the Modi. Now that the Modi 2 Uber has been upgraded to using the 4490, this advantage is gone.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

I beg to differ. The DAC chip alone won't determine SQ and you can say that the implementation is even more important. For example, using the same DAC chip doesn't mean that the 2 will have the same level of anti-noise capabilities, and that alone will affect sound quality a lot. IME even the iPurifier 2 and the Wyrd couldn't help the Modi 2 have the same level of clean background like the m9xx. To be fair it was the Modi 2 not the M2U, but I have seen not many people saying that the M2U sound better than the M2.
  
 Anyway, saying that 2 DAC units having the same sound because they use the same DAC chip is like saying 2 pairs of headphones sound the same because they use the same drivers. The DAC chip name is being used more and more like a marketing tool these days, too many products say "this use the same DAC chip as [something terribly expensive]". That alone is ok, but saying that they bring the same SQ is dishonest to me. It's the same as putting 24-bit or DSD on cheap units. They don't actually help improve the sound that much.
  
 I don't dispute that the Magni/Modi is a great choice. It's just that there's only so much you can get from cheap amp/DACs. One other combo that I can recommend is the xDuoo Xd05, which unlike the m9XX does not sound better than the Modi/Magni combo, though it has more functionalities and cleaner background (running on battery). Unfortunately the xDuoo's drop just ended days ago. 
  
 Anyway, my advice to @Spork67 is that you should audition your options first. That's the only way to be limit your buyer regrets later on. It's always best to limit your upgrade steps as when you re-sell your old stuffs, you most likely will lose a certain amount.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## mysticstryk

Where in my post did I ever say the DAC chip in the m9xx and Modi 2 Uber sounded the same?


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

My post still applies  You can't judge the sound just from the DAC chip


----------



## mysticstryk

williamleonhart said:


> My post still applies  You can't judge the sound just from the DAC chip




Of course not. However the m9xx DAC was clearly surpior to the Modi 2 before the Modi got the upgrade. Now they can compete against one another in the same ballpark. That is what I was implying with my post.


----------



## Spork67

Thanks for the replies. I didn't mean to start a schiit-fight...
  
 Unfortunately I don't think there is anywhere near me that sells specialised headphones or headphone amps, so the luxury of try before I buy is not one I really have.
  
 Has anyone here used the Yulong U100? (My current DAC/amp) It certainly was a big step up in sound quality from the PC sonic circuitry, and drives these cans to loud for comfort @ < 50% volume. Maybe I should be happy with what I have for the time being and see if something I'm interested in comes up for sale in the buy and sell area, that way if it doesn't rock my world I'm losing the $ of postage by the time I sell it on rather than taking the new-becomes-used financial hit.


----------



## sayitaintsoap

I just bought my Modi 2 Uber on 6/10. I'm still within the 15 day money back period. Does anyone know if mine has that new IC whatever it's called and if it would make a noticeable different in sound quality?


----------



## sayitaintsoap

If I open this bad boy up to take a peak and tell, what should I be looking for? would AK4490 be labeled anywhere?


----------



## mysticstryk

sayitaintsoap said:


> I just bought my Modi 2 Uber on 6/10. I'm still within the 15 day money back period. Does anyone know if mine has that new IC whatever it's called and if it would make a noticeable different in sound quality?


 
  
  


sayitaintsoap said:


> If I open this bad boy up to take a peak and tell, what should I be looking for? would AK4490 be labeled anywhere?


 
  
 They have been shipping with the new chip for a couple months.  You should be fine.


----------



## streetfighter

Can anyone check this method for determining whether your Modi 2 Uber has the new 4490 or not?
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/640785/schiit-modi-usb-dac/795#post_12669210
  
 Basically:
  
 Originally Posted by *NewEinstein* 



 OK ... there seems to be one way to tell if you have a 4490 Modi2U or the older version:

 "The Uber's USB input is also now self-powered, not bus-powered...mainly to improve compatibility with power-marginal USB ports (cough...Windows...cough)." (Quote from Jason @ Schiit)

 So if the Modi is recognized by your computer without its power being on its an old version (bus powered). Mine is only recognized when I switch the Modi itself on (self powered) -> new 4490 version
  
  
 So I tried this method on my M2U that was purchased last month. Can anyone with an older Modi 2 Uber cross check this method to see if its valid?
  
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Letmebefrank

streetfighter said:


> Can anyone check this method for determining whether your Modi 2 Uber has the new 4490 or not?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/640785/schiit-modi-usb-dac/795#post_12669210
> 
> ...


 
  
 Bought my M2Uber last September. Switch off = still recognized by computer.


----------



## mdkaler

From what I heard directly from Schiit, you should have the 4490.


----------



## streetfighter

letmebefrank said:


> Bought my M2Uber last September. Switch off = still recognized by computer.


 
  
 Thanks for checking. So it seems like this is a valid check as mine with the switch off is not recognized by my computer.


----------



## Deftone

Is there any difference in SQ between magni 2 and 2 uber or is it just extra features?


----------



## bixby

http://www.head-fi.org/t/746128/the-schiitstorm-next-gen-magni-2-and-modi-2-family


----------



## landroni

deftone said:


> Is there any difference in SQ between magni 2 and 2 uber or is it just extra features?


 

 From what I've been reading, there are sonic improvements in the Uber over the stock. Whether these would be improvements for _you_ only you yourself could tell...


----------



## jdg711

The Magni 2 Uber is considerably more powerful than the Magni 2. If your headphones benefit from more power, then the choice is easy.
  
 You can check the specs of both here: http://schiit.com/products/magni-2


----------



## jdg711

mysticstryk said:


> The main advantage in terms of sound was the DAC section of the m9xx was better than the Modi. Now that the Modi 2 Uber has been upgraded to using the 4490, this advantage is gone.


 
 Also, the Grace produces much less power than either the Magni 2 or Magni 2 Uber. IMHO it is not worth $700.


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

jdg711 said:


> Also, the Grace produces much less power than either the Magni 2 or Magni 2 Uber. IMHO it is not worth $700.


 
 Do audition it. IME the Grace drives the HD800 without any problems and the sound was better than pairing the HD800 with Bifrost & Lyr2.


----------



## jdg711

williamleonhart said:


> Do audition it. IME the Grace drives the HD800 without any problems and the sound was better than pairing the HD800 with Bifrost & Lyr2.


 
 Thanks. The sound difference is likely due to the DACs, not so much the amps. The lower power of the Grace is more than enough for the HD800s. I live in the boonies, so I'll not likely get the chance to audition the Grace.


----------



## Iv4nI

These pieces of Schiit look good, don't they? 
 Joined the club.
  
 Two questions:
  
 1. Should I use Hi or Lo gain for my beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm? What's the difference anyway? :/
  
 2. I connected my PS4 to Modi 2 U via a 10m long TOSLINK cable. Yea, it's really far off in the room. Will it work regardless or am I out of luck? :/


----------



## bixby

iv4ni said:


> These pieces of Schiit look good, don't they?
> Joined the club.
> 
> Two questions:
> ...


 

 1.  Difference is power through the output.  Low for efficient cans, high for inefficient.  Try both and see which you prefer.  Often with high gain you may only be able to get volume to about 9 oclock or so.  Desired range would be 11-12 or so since volume controls can mistrack between channels at very low settings.  EG.  One side louder than the other.
  
 2.  theoretically should not be a problem, but toslink can be bandwith challenged at high sampling rates with most hardware.


----------



## landroni

iv4ni said:


> 2. I connected my PS4 to Modi 2 U via a 10m long TOSLINK cable. Yea, it's really far off in the room. Will it work regardless or am I out of luck? :/


 
 It should work, but you're probably exposing yourself to important timing errors (i.e. jitter). Data transmission don't like long cables, in the sense that the longer the cable the stronger the attenuation of the signal (voltages for USB or Caox or light intensity for Optical). For USB the spec requires cables less than 3m long to avoid flipped bits. For Optical issues are pretty similar, and at great lengths (and with adapters in the path, if any), complications are probable.


----------



## bixby

@landroni
   
Jeepers, I wonder how my internet provider gives me smooth error free data at 800 megabits a second using optical fiber that is hundreds of feet away from a junction box and miles and miles around the city?

  
 And I must be a bit dense, but never have been exposed to "flipped bits".  What does that sound like?
  
 What is that?  I need to get edumucated


----------



## landroni

bixby said:


> @landroni
> 
> 
> Jeepers, I wonder how my internet provider gives me smooth error free data at 800 megabits a second using optical fiber that is hundreds of feet away from a junction box and miles and miles around the city?
> ...


 

 Your internet provider will use Error Correction Mechanisms, which means checksums and re-fetching of lost packets, if needed. USB Audio and SPDIF do no ECC.
  
 If your sole concern when moving bits is to store bits digitally, then things are simpler. But if you're dealing with real-time streaming of bits, then things are more fragile. Timing errors are irrelevant for downloading files --- in practice even a second won't be noticeable. Now imagine 1sec jitter when playing an audio file... Now I'm not saying you'll get such jitter with audio, but this is to make clear that the constraints are very different in the two cases and the analogy unhelpful.
  
 I'm not sure if you're being snarky, though. Please don't.


----------



## bixby

landroni said:


> Your internet provider will use Error Correction Mechanisms, which means checksums and re-fetching of lost packets, if needed. USB Audio and SPDIF do no ECC.
> 
> If your sole concern when moving bits is to store bits digitally, then things are simpler. But if you're dealing with real-time streaming of bits, then things are more fragile. Timing errors are irrelevant for downloading files --- in practice even a second won't be noticeable. Now imagine 1sec jitter when playing an audio file... Now I'm not saying you'll get such jitter with audio, but this is to make clear that the constraints are very different in the two cases and the analogy unhelpful.
> 
> I'm not sure if you're being snarky, though. Please don't.


 

 Just trying to understand, I learn something every day.
  
 You make some bold statements about optical in general not toslink per se.  Optical fiber (not Toslink, just to be clear) has tremendous ability to transfer tons of data successfully without resending packets all the time. And I know how music streamed to dac works vs a file transfer. 
  
*The thing I do not understand is what a "flipped bit" is and how does it manifest itself in an audio packet stream to a dac?  Does it have a sound?*
  
 As for jitter in Toslink, yes it can be a problem, so the measurements say, yet even reputable manufacturers of Toslink cable sell 10 meter and up to 100 foot cables.  Not saying that op may not be able to reliably stream 192, cuz I do not think the bandwidth is there in the Toslink spec, but regular stuff should be fine, unless he kinks the crap out of it.
  
 As for alternatives, he could go aes spdif if the dac supports it, yet USB that far is a no go according to spec.  So I think that is his only choice if he must run that distance.  And if it sounds like crap then he will have to make a compromise, but it is worth a try.
  
 As for snarky, I am just looking for facts, clarity and truth, not trolling


----------



## bixby

@Iv4nI @landroni 
  
 Doing a bit more research on the typical audio toslink transmitter modules leads me to believe that Landroni may be correct in stating that the distance may be too far.  Most of the TOTX177 modules used for digital audio are only speced to go a distance of 5 meters with plastic cable.  Perhaps more with HQ Silica fiber, but may not be as reliable or worth the effort and cost if ti proves unreliable.  Other Toslink modules can do 40 meters, fwiw.
  
 Now back to the Schiit show!


----------



## landroni

bixby said:


> Just trying to understand, I learn something every day.
> 
> 
> You make some bold statements about optical in general not toslink per se.  Optical fiber (not Toslink, just to be clear) has tremendous ability to transfer tons of data successfully without resending packets all the time. And I know how music streamed to dac works vs a file transfer.
> ...


 

 Thanks, works for me.
  
 Whether a flipped bit (you can also think of it as a lost bit) has audible consequences can be easily tested: fire up hex editor, flip a bit, play back the file. The flipped bits conundrum comes from digital data transmissions being a fully analogue process: 0V for 0 and 5V for 1 in audio. Voltages though are never exactly 0v nor 5v, so e.g a 1.23v signal will likely be interpreted as 0, while a 4.51v one as a 1. Depending on the analog signal attenuation (which will happen more with long cables), they can be flipped, or misread (0 as 1 or 1 as 0), but there will always be a value on the wire/fibre at the point in time the clock ticks and a bit must be read.

  
 Whether and how the thing is audible, it would depend on which bit was flipped or misread (high order bits would have a bigger impact than low order). However, testing the audible effect is actually pretty easy. You take a .WAV file (just because they're the easiest to manipulate directly) and change the values of individual bits in a given sample (there will be 22500 of them per channel, per second, for 16/44.1 stereo audio). You can even zero-out the sample value entirely, or set it to it's maximum value. Save that file, then play it.
  
 This said, however, my understanding is that flipped bits are rare with audio applications in practice, especially with electrical connections (0v and 5v voltages are pretty big). Some very strong interference should be going on for that to happen. Electrical noise from the source (for Coax and USB) and timing errors (for USB, Coax and Optical) are of more concern. Especially for Optical, unless a short, unbent, high-quality glass cable like the Lifatec is used, you're increasingly more likely to get timing errors because of the physical constraints of optical transmissions --- so yeah, it can be fast, just as it can be jittery, and with poor cables you may even be getting dropouts.
  
 Again, though, timing errors are irrelevant when downloading a file from the internet and storing it digitally. Things will be different though when playing back music. So the analogy, while widespread, isn't very helpful.
  
 Here are several posts by @Torq that were very insightful on these matters (see also several posts below):
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/766347/schiit-yggdrasil-impressions-thread/2220#post_12453511


----------



## AJTSin

I am not sure if this has been asked before but I couldn't find anything in search.

I recently picked up a Magni 2 Uber to slot into my vinyl setup. (I am also pairing it with an AQ Dragonfly Red for digital which is working quite nicely).

I am curious if the Magni is going to change/amplify the output sound to powered speakers using the Pre-Amp outs or just pass through with a volume control? 

I am just double checking that my placement is correct.

Right now I have:

Turntable > Phono Preamp > Magni 2 U > Behringer 2 Channel Mixer > Powered Tannoy Reveal Studio Monitors

I have been running this setup without the Magni for years and I love the clean sound. I use the 2 Channel mixer as a phono volume control for the powered monitors. I also went with a mixer so I can run the turntable and Apple AirPlay input into the speakers at the same time without having to change inputs on a receiver etc. 

Now with the Magni in play I have all the inputs on the mixer set to 0DB and am using the Magni to now control the vinyl sound and laptop/iPhone etc to control the volume for the Airplay. 

The Mixer has a headphone out which I could use to run the Magni as a branch out kinda thing but I kinda like it in the middle so when I do use headphones it mutes the rest of the chain.

Anyways this may be too much explaining, just want to make sure having the Magni early in the line isn't adding too much amplification and wondering what people with powered desktop monitors typically do for sound levels (change on the speakers, or on the Magni etc etc)

Any advice would be helpful. Kinda new to this whole thing.


----------



## MothAudio

Ordered the Modi 2 Uber to matrix with Chromecast Audio.


----------



## WardrumMastodon

I have a modi u2 and magni u2 sitting in a box next to me and I am hesitating even opening it. I am not sure I will notice the difference from my E10K. Might of been better off getting another set of cans. What you guys think?


----------



## bixby

wardrummastodon said:


> I have a modi u2 and magni u2 sitting in a box next to me and I am hesitating even opening it. I am not sure I will notice the difference from my E10K. Might of been better off getting another set of cans. What you guys think?


 

 you will, we're betting on it, don't let us down


----------



## WardrumMastodon

bixby said:


> you will, we're betting on it, don't let us down



Hmmm... Whose we? You're not bull schitt'n me are you?


----------



## rez11

must find non-stiff+short easy to work with RCA cable for my Modi, got this KableDirect one thats 3feet long and so stiff the plug is forced sideways a little due to the pressure on the cable


----------



## WilliamLeonhart

wardrummastodon said:


> I have a modi u2 and magni u2 sitting in a box next to me and I am hesitating even opening it. I am not sure I will notice the difference from my *E10K*. Might of been better off getting another set of cans. What you guys think?


 
 No offense mate, but this Fiio (and other Fiio's) I dread to the bone! While I don't always like Schiit product I think the Modi 2 and Magni 2 are among the best combos you can get for < $300.


----------



## Letmebefrank

rez11 said:


> must find non-stiff+short easy to work with RCA cable for my Modi, got this KableDirect one thats 3feet long and so stiff the plug is forced sideways a little due to the pressure on the cable


 
 Contact cablesforless, they made me a custom 8" RCA cable for my schiit stack, and I tell you it is top notch quality and very affordable.


----------



## Shogster

wardrummastodon said:


> I have a modi u2 and magni u2 sitting in a box next to me and I am hesitating even opening it. I am not sure I will notice the difference from my E10K. Might of been better off getting another set of cans. What you guys think?


Please do open them, and tell what you think, cause i have the stack in my cart and the e10k on my desk.


----------



## MothAudio

rez11 said:


> must find non-stiff+short easy to work with RCA cable for my Modi, got this KableDirect one thats 3feet long and so stiff the plug is forced sideways a little due to the pressure on the cable


 
  
Is this due to your cables being physically too large that they touch pushing the RCA jacks sideways OR is it due to the snug fit that's pushing the plug back into the chassis? The audiophile analog cables I was hoping to use have a very snug fit. I imagine, due to the stiffness of the cables, I'll also have to weigh the box down.


----------



## rez11

So i did the test to see wether i have new 4490 chip and i think i do, Modi is only shown in windows when switch is turned on. 
  
 Question: Is the wobbly/loose/noisy input button normal on Modi 2 Uber? Read a report that someone had a wobbly one returned it and got a new 4490 version that has a tight non-loose button. just curious im sure its nothing to worry about. thanks!


----------



## sheldaze

rez11 said:


> So i did the test to see wether i have new 4490 chip and i think i do, Modi is only shown in windows when switch is turned on.
> 
> Question: Is the wobbly/loose/noisy input button normal on Modi 2 Uber? Read a report that someone had a wobbly one returned it and got a new 4490 version that has a tight non-loose button. just curious im sure its nothing to worry about. thanks!


 
 I have the new 4490 version of the Modi 2 Uber. The button is the same as the previous version. Rumors of a changed button are untrue.
 And the button, regardless of how loose or wobbly as people may describe it, works.


----------



## bixby

yes, mine is loose and sounds like a free screw rolling around in a metal case when you move it side to side.


----------



## WardrumMastodon

shogster said:


> Please do open them, and tell what you think, cause i have the stack in my cart and the e10k on my desk.


 
 So I have been switching back in forth between the E10K Olympus 2 and the Schiit stack for about an hour now. 
  
 Here's my conclusion...
  
 E10K is warmer, less clean. Sound feels closer. Can get a little muddy at higher volume. 
 Schitt is brighter and cleaner. Bass is slightly less but tighter. Sound feels slightly farther away but there is more separation. Sound is cleaner at higher volume. 
  
 Not sure its worth the 300 dollars. Plus it does not come with cables so I had to buy a usb cable and rca cables. So now with shipping/tax and extras its closer to 350. 
 It also sucks having power cables and wires all over my desk now. I also will need to buy a larger power strip to fit this damn power bricks. 
  
 The Schiit makes my X2s slightly too bright and a little fatiguing. Maybe they would be better on a higher end set of cans or a more sensitive set of cans. 
  
 Overall not really blow away like I expected to be. Maybe if I hook them up via my optical it would change the sound? 
  
 WdM


----------



## Shogster

wardrummastodon said:


> So I have been switching back in forth between the E10K Olympus 2 and the Schiit stack for about an hour now.
> 
> Here's my conclusion...
> 
> ...



My main concern is how will the e10k drive the th-x00.Thats why i want to upgrade, plus there is some channel imbalance, and there is a slight hissing sound when i turn the volume knob.I would not mind a brighter sound and a bit more soundstage, though the fostex is not known for its soundstage. The fiio has 10ohm output impedance, and the x00 seems to be pairing well with a lower impedance amps.


----------



## WardrumMastodon

shogster said:


> My main concern is how will the e10k drive the th-x00.Thats why i want to upgrade, plus there is some channel imbalance, and there is a slight hissing sound when i turn the volume knob.I would not mind a brighter sound and a bit more soundstage, though the fostex is not known for its soundstage. The fiio has 10ohm output impedance, and the x00 seems to be pairing well with a lower impedance amps.


 
 My Th-X00's sound fine on either. Same changes that I mentioned before. 
 Driving my Shozy zeros and Piston 3s there was no real difference. 
 No hissing on my E10K


----------



## rez11

So, i just recently got my Modi 2 Uber 4490, i dont have a schiit amp paired with it but, I'm having a problem. Randomly from 5min-1hour of listening my playback and sound will suddenly cut off and i hear pops. I can turn the volume knob down and not hear the popping but still sound is terminated, I have to restart anything i was doing with sound Youtube/Spotify etc to get sound back OR i found the sound comes back after a few mins by itself. I have Modi using USB A-B to my PC (monoprice cable) back of motherboard USB 2.0 port. 
  
 I have tried unplugging both my AMP and the Modi's power boxes into another outlet's surge protector and it still happens. A note, my desk is less than optimal with electronics, wifi router on left side of desk, underneath left side my Modem, right side of desk is the AMP+Modi with my PC raised on a table and the side of PC is inches from both amp+modi. Any ideas what I should do? How can i tell if its DAC-side or AMP-side? or a cable issue?


----------



## Letmebefrank

rez11 said:


> So, i just recently got my Modi 2 Uber 4490, i dont have a schiit amp paired with it but, I'm having a problem. Randomly from 5min-1hour of listening my playback and sound will suddenly cut off and i hear pops. I have to restart anything i was doing with sound Youtube/Spotify etc to get sound back OR i found the sound comes back after a few mins by itself. I have Modi using USB A-B to my PC (monoprice cable) back of motherboard USB 2.0 port.
> 
> I have tried unplugging both my AMP and the Modi's power boxes into another outlet's surge protector and it still happens. A note, my desk is less than optimal with electronics, wifi router on left side of desk, underneath left side my Modem, right side of desk is the AMP+Modi with my PC raised on a table and the side of PC is inches from both amp+modi. Any ideas what I should do? How can i tell if its DAC-side or AMP-side? or a cable issue?


 
  
 Email tech@schiit.com and ask them, Nick usually responds pretty quickly to customer questions/complaints so definitely give that a shot.


----------



## Spork67

One way would be to grab a cheap DAC/amp combo to help with troubleshooting.
 As an added bonus - you get a second setup for work / portable sound.


----------



## AviP

rez11 said:


> So, i just recently got my Modi 2 Uber 4490, i dont have a schiit amp paired with it but, I'm having a problem. Randomly from 5min-1hour of listening my playback and sound will suddenly cut off and i hear pops. I can turn the volume knob down and not hear the popping but still sound is terminated, I have to restart anything i was doing with sound Youtube/Spotify etc to get sound back OR i found the sound comes back after a few mins by itself. I have Modi using USB A-B to my PC (monoprice cable) back of motherboard USB 2.0 port.
> 
> I have tried unplugging both my AMP and the Modi's power boxes into another outlet's surge protector and it still happens. A note, my desk is less than optimal with electronics, wifi router on left side of desk, underneath left side my Modem, right side of desk is the AMP+Modi with my PC raised on a table and the side of PC is inches from both amp+modi. Any ideas what I should do? How can i tell if its DAC-side or AMP-side? or a cable issue?



I would start here


----------



## bixby

rez11 said:


> So, i just recently got my Modi 2 Uber 4490, i dont have a schiit amp paired with it but, I'm having a problem. Randomly from 5min-1hour of listening my playback and sound will suddenly cut off and i hear pops. I can turn the volume knob down and not hear the popping but still sound is terminated, I have to restart anything i was doing with sound Youtube/Spotify etc to get sound back OR i found the sound comes back after a few mins by itself. I have Modi using USB A-B to my PC (monoprice cable) back of motherboard USB 2.0 port.
> 
> I have tried unplugging both my AMP and the Modi's power boxes into another outlet's surge protector and it still happens. A note, my desk is less than optimal with electronics, wifi router on left side of desk, underneath left side my Modem, right side of desk is the AMP+Modi with my PC raised on a table and the side of PC is inches from both amp+modi. Any ideas what I should do? How can i tell if its DAC-side or AMP-side? or a cable issue?




Go to support page and follow suggestions for PCs, pay attention to USB port power management


----------



## Psalmanazar

Modi 2 U 4490 is better but warmer. It has the AK4490 DAC chip's "inner bloom" which AKM calls "Velvet Sound". It's also slightly brighter maybe. Technicality wise it's just better with better separation, slightly cleaner, wider staging, but again slightly worse tone due to the "Velvet Sound" compared to the Modi 2 Uber 4396.


----------



## rez11

Ok think I diagnosed my problem, hooked into my laptop everything is fine. Apparently another guy had problems with his modi in the z87 Sabertooth motherboard from ASUS which is what I have. Just USB port issues which is strange cuz it's a expensive gaming motherboard lol. I guess some play weirdly with DACs and I have one. Should I get a powered USB hub?


----------



## Letmebefrank

rez11 said:


> Ok think I diagnosed my problem, hooked into my laptop everything is fine. Apparently another guy had problems with his modi in the z87 Sabertooth motherboard from ASUS which is what I have. Just USB port issues which is strange cuz it's a expensive gaming motherboard lol. I guess some play weirdly with DACs and I have one. Should I get a powered USB hub?




That might not help since the 4490 usb is powered through the wall wart, not self powered. The problem you are having is either the dac is doing something wrong to make the PC drop it, or the PC is doing something wrong to drop the dac. I don't think power is your problem, just the signal.


----------



## bixby

letmebefrank said:


> That might not help since the 4490 usb is powered through the wall wart, not self powered. The problem you are having is either the dac is doing something wrong to make the PC drop it, or the PC is doing something wrong to drop the dac. I don't think power is your problem, just the signal.


 

 correct, using a powered hub did not solve my problem either.
  
 Schiit dacs even the Gumby are very sensitive to noise on USB.  None of my other dacs ever had an issue.  *Solved *by disabling the USB suspend setting in advanced power management.
  
 Then again, if the other person is not solely dedicating the pc to music and surfing etc. not sure anything will cure, you really need a quiet pc environment.


----------



## rez11

all my power settings are set right, so far so good with m2u plugged in a passive-usb hub i had laying around, it looks like just not being plugged directly into my motherboard is the solution which is odd, just plugged it all back in my main PC and been running for 15mins so still need to wait and see


----------



## Letmebefrank

rez11 said:


> all my power settings are set right, so far so good with m2u plugged in a passive-usb hub i had laying around, it looks like just not being plugged directly into my motherboard is the solution which is odd, just plugged it all back in my main PC and been running for 15mins so still need to wait and see




I also have a sabertooth motherboard but mine is a z97 mk1. Even with my system going full bore I don't get any usb noise through my modi2u. I was using toslink but i switched to usb for peace of mind since my usbs are dead silent.


----------



## rez11

well its been 5 or so hours and no issues at all plugged into a passive-usb hub, it was indeed my motherboard's usb ports for some odd reason, gee thanks ASUS!


----------



## bixby

rez11 said:


> well its been 5 or so hours and no issues at all plugged into a passive-usb hub, it was indeed my motherboard's usb ports for some odd reason, gee thanks ASUS!


 

 excellent, good to hear.  Wish the Schiit usb sections were not so fussy.


----------



## sayitaintsoap

rez11 said:


> So i did the test to see wether i have new 4490 chip and i think i do, Modi is only shown in windows when switch is turned on.
> 
> Question: Is the wobbly/loose/noisy input button normal on Modi 2 Uber? Read a report that someone had a wobbly one returned it and got a new 4490 version that has a tight non-loose button. just curious im sure its nothing to worry about. thanks!


 


sheldaze said:


> I have the new 4490 version of the Modi 2 Uber. The button is the same as the previous version. Rumors of a changed button are untrue.
> And the button, regardless of how loose or wobbly as people may describe it, works.


 
  
 That report was probably from me if it was on Reddit. My button is most definitely changed. It's tight, secure and not at all wobbly. I find it odd that some models have a new button while others don't.


----------



## Psalmanazar

sayitaintsoap said:


> That report was probably from me if it was on Reddit. My button is most definitely changed. It's tight, secure and not at all wobbly. I find it odd that some models have a new button while others don't.


 
 Sheldaze's 4490 button is looser than my old 4396's Schiit button. I think it's just luck of the draw but it works so who cares.


----------



## Tecnogadget

Hello there ! Does anybody have a picture of the new Modi 2 Uber (AK4490) insights showing the PCB ? I had a hard time finding any.
 Schiit usually uploads photos of the boards in their website, but this one is the exception.


----------



## rez11

heres the 4490 from the new modi 2 uber's


----------



## Tecnogadget

Pretty sweet ! They put all the chips on the inside layer. Do you have by chance a pic of the top side showing the caps and connectors  ?


----------



## rez11

tecnogadget said:


> Pretty sweet ! They put all the chips on the inside layer. Do you have by chance a pic of the top side showing the caps and connectors  ?


 
 i dont, that pic was from another discussion on it from a different forum but no others were posted.


----------



## Iv4nI

As a total noob, what's the difference between the two chips (old and new) in Modi 2U? Just got my Modi 2U last week (with the old chip) so...yea. :/


----------



## rez11

i have it but never had old chip, from everywhere i've read people say the most common "its fuller, more detailed, better soundstage, and better bass" apparently.


----------



## Letmebefrank

I just got the CEntrance DacPort Slim from the latest Massdrop. It has the 4490 chip like the new modi 2 uber. My modi 2 uber has the older chip (cant remember the number) I might be able to compare the two since the DacPort has a line out mode with the volume maxed in high-gain mode. Just need to find a high quality 3.5mm to RCA cable so I can hook it up to my Vali 2. The amp inside the DacPort is really nice (Class A) but its obviously missing that tube sound of the Vali 2. Overall this thing is pretty ridiculous for how small it is. It's barely bigger than a bic lighter, and it can run straight off my Galaxy S5 with a usb otg cable.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Switching back and forth between the DacPort Slim and the Vali2/Modi2Uber using my HD650s. Bass and midrange are noticeably better on the Schiit combo. Haven't had enough time with the DacPort yet to comment on the sound-stage and space, but the bass/mids are pretty noticeable right away. Too bad the Schiit combo doesn't fit in my pocket lol


----------



## mmq2404

My Magni 2 Uber sounds nothing different than Fiio E10K lineout but louder with volume control.
  
 My headphone is ATH R70X, when plugging my R70x to Dac/amp (E10K + Magni 2 Uber), R70x sounds nothing different than plugging to E10K lineout.
  
 It's sounds like unamped R70x with slightly grainny/ sibilance upper range, the sound also slightly dry and unnatural.
  
 I feel like the Magni 2 Uber has done nothing to my headphone except makes it louder.
  
 I'm using an 220v to 110v converter to power the M2U's 110v adapter. Don't know if this is the problems? That the converter is not having enough power/voltage to make the Magni works propertly.


----------



## tamleo

mmq2404 said:


> My Magni 2 Uber sounds nothing different than Fiio E10K lineout but louder with volume control.
> 
> My headphone is ATH R70X, when plugging my R70x to Dac/amp (E10K + Magni 2 Uber), R70x sounds nothing different than plugging to E10K lineout.
> 
> ...


 
 I think a good amplifier is one that does not add anything to the sound coming from the Dac. And this amp should have anough power to driver most headphones 
 The 220 to 110 converter really affects the sound quality. I changed my old converter ( which outputs 110v/5a) to the new one (110v/20a) for my amp and it made a big leap on the sound quality. But that amp was the Mjolnir so i have no idea about the Magni 2 which requires much less power to work and uses a wallwart.


----------



## mmq2404

tamleo said:


> I think a good amplifier is one that does not add anything to the sound coming from the Dac. And this amp should have anough power to driver most headphones
> The 220 to 110 converter really affects the sound quality. I changed my old converter ( which outputs 110v/5a) to the new one (110v/20a) for my amp and it made a big leap on the sound quality. But that amp was the Mjolnir so i have no idea about the Magni 2 which requires much less power to work and uses a wallwart.


 Thanks, I will give it a try.
Btw in the worst case scenario the Magni2U really doesn't add anything to my drive my 470 ohms R70x, I could be live without it (i would be sell it).
Even if unamped (without M2U connected) I could get quite loud enough volume with E10k's out. When M2U plugged, its almost improve nothing in terms of sound quality except louder volume


----------



## Nachash

Should I unplug my headphones before I turn off the amp?
 Should I plug the headphones after I turn on the amp (after waiting those 8 second for the tick)?


----------



## tafens

nachash said:


> Should I unplug my headphones before I turn off the amp?
> 
> Should I plug the headphones after I turn on the amp (after waiting those 8 second for the tick)?




There's actually no need for that. If you listen carefully, you will hear the click also when turning the power off (but with no delay).

Those clicks are the built-in muting relay effectively plugging and unplugging your headphones for you.

Personally I just leave the headphones plugged in all the time..


----------



## FindingNewSound

Hi all,
  
 I have an O2/ODAC with RCA preamp out, can I connect it to the magni and enjoy the power of the latter (x2 that of O2)? Is there any downside to this?
  
 Besides the obvious modi pairing, is there any good dac that goes well with the magni?
  
 Sorry for the noob questions! I'm new to audio equipment.
  
 Also, I'm looking for a modi/magni stack, check my classifieds 
  
 Cheers,


----------



## tafens

findingnewsound said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an O2/ODAC with RCA preamp out, can I connect it to the magni and enjoy the power of the latter (x2 that of O2)? Is there any downside to this?




You can certainly connect the ODAC to the Magni without issue.

Connecting an amp to another amp (or "double amping") is generally frowned upon, unless it's a pre-amp to a power-amp (or powered speakers).


----------



## FindingNewSound

Thanks for the response. I know that double amping is likely to mess up SQ. In my case though, it is a preamp RCA out (O2/ODAC) to an amp (magni), is that the same as double amping?


----------



## tafens

Is it a combined O2/ODAC in a single case?
Anyway, if you can get the unmapped signal from the ODAC out of it that would be the best (if there are connectors unaffected by the volume control that would be it). If not, well I guess it would work anyway even if it's not optimal. Just be careful with the volume controls.


----------



## FindingNewSound

Yes it is a single enclosure. The preamp out is of course regulated by the volume control, hence it's preamp and not DAC line out. So is this the same as double amping?
  
 And what should I do when connecting the magni? Max volume on 1x gain on the O2/ODAC and only use the magni for volume control?


----------



## ginetto61

Hi !  sorry to jump in with a question that maybe has been already answered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Has anyone *compared Magni 2 plain and Uber versions ? *
  
 However, I got my Magni 2 plain with a cheap Chinese wallwart not original (it is for european 230VAC).
 Yesterday I have connected a *R-core 15VAC/15VA  voltage transformer *(actually only one secondary of a 30VA unit).
 Maybe it is me but the noise has gone down quite evidently.
  
 Another question. 
 Is there a DC servo on the board to null the offset ?  because I do not see any trimmer ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I am thinking to buy some *Muse electrolytic caps *and place them in the rectification stage.
  
 Thanks a lot again,   gino


----------



## Nachash

tafens said:


> There's actually no need for that. If you listen carefully, you will hear the click also when turning the power off (but with no delay).
> 
> Those clicks are the built-in muting relay effectively plugging and unplugging your headphones for you.
> 
> Personally I just leave the headphones plugged in all the time..


 

 Thanks


----------



## tafens

findingnewsound said:


> Yes it is a single enclosure. The preamp out is of course regulated by the volume control, hence it's preamp and not DAC line out. So is this the same as double amping?



Yes, believe it would be.



findingnewsound said:


> And what should I do when connecting the magni? Max volume on 1x gain on the O2/ODAC and only use the magni for volume control?



I have never tried to do this myself, so I don't know what is best, but.. I would try leaving the O2 on 1x gain and set its volume to a setting that gives me a comfortable listening level with the Magni volume control at or about 10 o'clock or so on the knob, for an average piece of music. That way it's easy to adjust volume with just the Magni volume control (someone more knowledgeable please chime in if I'm totally off beat here..)


----------



## lum-x

I just wanted to say that I got a pair of HD800 and schiit stack. So far I am very pleased, going from ie 80 and from PC 350 Special Edition is another world.
  
 However i have to ask if people have any advice on how to set up Modi 2 on linux to have better experience. Windows makes this quite easy. Thanks.


----------



## alitomr

lum-x said:


> I just wanted to say that I got a pair of HD800 and schiit stack. So far I am very pleased, going from ie 80 and from PC 350 Special Edition is another world.
> 
> However i have to ask if people have any advice on how to set up Modi 2 on linux to have better experience. Windows makes this quite easy. Thanks.




I have a quedtion for you. How much improvement you get from the stack?? I understand the HD800 is quite impressive regardlesd of what they are connected to. What do you think?


----------



## lum-x

alitomr said:


> I have a quedtion for you. How much improvement you get from the stack?? I understand the HD800 is quite impressive regardlesd of what they are connected to. What do you think?


 

 Well when i got my HD 800 my only dac/amp was Numark Mixtrack Pro 3, then after 2 days i got schiit stack. From what I can tell is that schiit stack is more powerful and it has more definitions. For me Numark was not as neutral as schiit stack and to my ears Numark sounded a bit dull, and music was kind of washed out. Both are quite and I had no problem even when i tried a 3m long USB cable. I believe that for a DAC 99% if the time you don't meed more than Modi 2, you can go with a Uber version if you need more connectivity (I use them only with my PC). As for AMP you can go with Magni 2 Uber if you want more power, the sound is very clear and neutral. The only drawback is that HD800 are super bright and they dont lie when it comes to producing sound, a tube amp can solve the issue with brightness from what i read in the forum here but for me it is not a problem as I was looking for a neutral AMP.  
  
 So far I like them a lot and for me this is probably the end game. I might decide to get a tube amp and softer up a bit the sound but that's it for me. I might be wrong but this is my opinion after 1 week of using schiit stack  and HD800. If I ever want to get a tube amp I will start with DarkVoice 336SE. 
  
 I can not setup a A/B comparison and I am using a Sager NP8652. 
  
I hope it helped. let me know if you wanna know more.


----------



## Soundizer

I am very new to headphone amps and am close to ordering the Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber combination. 

My source connection is a Apple iMac computer and am using iTunes for playing Media. 

Please may I ask for the best possible audio quality how should I connect the Apple iMac:
(1) USB or (2) Optical. I understand the headphone output port is also an Optical port?

Thank you if anyone can help answer this question above and also shed any light on the volume settings question below:

When connecting the Shiit Modi / Magni combination as above and playing Media via iTunes what should the volume settings be on the Apple iMac: Volume 1 for main Apple iMac and Volume 2 for iTunes Software?


----------



## alitomr

soundizer said:


> I am very new to headphone amps and am close to ordering the Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber combination.
> 
> My source connection is a Apple iMac computer and am using iTunes for playing Media.
> 
> ...




1. Theoretically, the best posibke audio is from hdmi, and then from optical, and then from usb, and finally from the headphone out. 

2. No, the headphone output of your laptop is an analog connection, and generally considered a ****ty one (i would strongly recommend that you listen andcompare, because A LOT of ehat you read is BS/BIASES/PLACEBO).

3. TO avoid losing some bits (that may or may not be able to hear in terms of audio quality, again, you be the judge), set your computer volume to the max and control the volume using the amp knob. Be careful not to break your headphones or damage your hearing. 

I hope this helps.

EDIT: I stand corrected by letmebefrank: your laptop's headphone out is also a digital output. I didnt know that.


----------



## Letmebefrank

alitomr said:


> 1. Theoretically, the best posibke audio is from hdmi, and then from optical, and then from usb, and finally from the headphone out.
> 
> 2. No, the headphone output of your laptop is an analog connection, and generally considered a ****ty one (i would strongly recommend that you listen andcompare, because A LOT of ehat you read is BS/BIASES/PLACEBO).
> 
> ...




The headphone jack on his Mac is also a mini toslink transmitter.


----------



## alitomr

letmebefrank said:


> The headphone jack on his Mac is also a mini toslink transmitter.




I stand corrected. I didnt know that. Thank you.


----------



## Letmebefrank

alitomr said:


> I stand corrected. I didnt know that. Thank you.




No sweat, my xonar dx has the same thing, but shared with the 3.5mm mic.


----------



## gopanthersgo1

Just saying if you're on the fence about getting a Modi 2, get the Uber. Schiit started putting the 4490 DAC chip in it but not the non-uber. I just got mine in and I'm still deciding how I like it.


----------



## AceBoy95

What do I need to purchase for my Magni 2? Anything I need to buy along with them?


----------



## StanD

aceboy95 said:


> What do I need to purchase for my Magni 2? Anything I need to buy along with them?


 
 If you don't have the necessary audio interconnect cables for its input, you will have to purchase them. If you are using its preamp out, you might need interconnects for that as well. You don't have to spend a lot of money to get cables that work perfectly fine. The Magni comes with a power adapter, so you don't need any power cords.


----------



## alitomr

I just went through this entire thread. 
  
 This is what I call a lot of Schiit. 
  
 I ordered the HD600 two days ago, coming back to the hobby, and have decided to try a lot of Schiit, kind of as a research (that how i rationalize the coming spending spree). I am travelling to the USA, NYC, only to try a lot of audio gear. So, the plan is to order now the Magni 2 Uber, and then a few days before september 15th, the day Im arriving at NYC, order the Asgard 2 and Valhalla 2, probably with the HD650, to make some extensive comparison between all of them, to keep what Iike the most. I haven't ordered the Magni 2 uber because I ordered the HD600 bundled with a gift card that I planned to use to pay for the amp, and I will receive tomorrow. 
  
 I feel tempted to go all the way to the HD800, but in all honesty I feel much better putting that kind of money into my also upcoming speaker upgrade (thinking about Klipsch palladium bookshelf - A rated by stereophile). But who knows, maybe I can convince my cousin to get it just to try it and if it impresses me enough as to pay 1300, I might keep it and come back to DR and sell a kidney, as cool people do. But I am not holding my breath, because flagship models are luxury items, far, very far from good value. 
  
 I am leaving the DACs out of the question because if i include them now I would have to sell the kidney now, and I am not into that. 
  
 Last night I connected my Behringer q502USB mixer and was surprised by its power and clarity with my Hd595.I looked it up and they are rated at 170mW into 300ohms, so I suppose they should be quite decent with my new HD600 tomorrow when they get here. I am using the mixer with my Yamaha Rx-V675 as DAC. The DAC in the mixer was extremely bright and sibilant. The DAC in the Yamaha 675 seems to be extremely flat, to the point that I find most music very boring, except jazz. What I find lacking from the mixer is the soundstage. I had a long time without using my headphones (last night I realized that most of it has been because my receiver has a ludicrous headphone output), but I do remember taking my Hd595 off often because sounds seemed to come from outside, as if there were speakers in the room. Not with this mixer. Everything is right there coming from the drivers. Very clean, flat, but boring. I think the limitation now are the headphones, but I might be wrong.
  
 I will be ordering the magni 2 u tomorrow, from amazon, so I will probably have it here next tuesday. The first contender to the magni 2 uber is going to be my surprisingly powerful and dirt cheap Behringer Q502USB mixer. It should be an interesting journey.
  
 Does any of you think I should go to the Valhalla 2 and be over with it or do you think I should start small and do my research with the HD600??
  
 In the end, I just want to have great sound, and in the process learn about the hobby and the impact of electronics in it.


----------



## landroni

alitomr said:


> 1. Theoretically, the best posibke audio is from hdmi, and then from optical, and then from usb, and finally from the headphone out.


 
  
 My understanding is that HDMI is singularly poorly suited for high-fidelity audio. While it does Error Correction (contrary to other interfaces), it's prone to jitter among other things. Jason in particular has indicated Schiit's aversion to this interface:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/8775#post_12092764


jason stoddard said:


> Also, look into how HDMI handles audio data, and your hair will stand on end. It is absolutely the worst method for transmitting audio--far worse than Toslink optical, possibly worse than out-of-date isosynchronous USB 1.1 protocols. I mean, really, astoundingly bad.


----------



## rez11

hmm not confirmed, from schiit website product page doesnt exist yet though.


----------



## crossfire

Oh god. I hope it comes in a black finish like the bitfrost.


----------



## Shogster

Welp,this sure looks interesting.


----------



## Psalmanazar

Will it have the burrito filter though?


----------



## bubblewrap

I'm looking at the Schiit Stack Magni 2 Uber and Modi 2 Uber. Will I have to have two AC adapters to plugged in for it to work? I'm using it to power akg q701s, but I'm worried about the amount of ports i'll need.


----------



## Shogster

bubblewrap said:


> [COLOR=404040]I'm looking at the Schiit Stack Magni 2 Uber and Modi 2 Uber. Will I have to have two AC adapters to plugged in for it to work? I'm using it to power akg q701s, but I'm worried about the amount of ports i'll need.[/COLOR]


Yes,Modi and Magni both use wall warts.


----------



## bubblewrap

If I only want to use one wall wart, which one is better to get between the two Ubers?


----------



## AviP

bubblewrap said:


> If I only want to use one wall wart, which one is better to get between the two Ubers?


 
 Your only option for 1 wall wart is to use the Modi 2 (non-uber) with either Magni 2, because both Magni 2 and Magni 2 uber have wall warts.


----------



## bubblewrap

Is there going to be a big difference between getting a magni 2 - modi 2 non-uber vs the magni 2 uber - modi 2 uber?


----------



## alitomr

I havent tried them but after having read the entire thread, opinions are all over the place, but the most are "no, you wont hear a significant difference, most likely". That even applies to going from magni 2 uber to Asgard 2. Lots of people say the difference is there, but subtle, some say it's huuuuge.


----------



## StanD

alitomr said:


> I havent tried them but after having read the entire thread, opinions are all over the place, but the most are "no, you wont hear a significant difference, most likely". That even applies to going from magni 2 uber to Asgard 2. Lots of people say the difference is there, but subtle, some say it's huuuuge.


 
 If both amps have distortion levels that are far below what a human can detect and their power levels aren't widely different, what do you think? I own both and used them with an A/B switch, honestly, they sound the same.


----------



## sheldaze

bubblewrap said:


> I'm looking at the Schiit Stack Magni 2 Uber and Modi 2 Uber. Will I have to have two AC adapters to plugged in for it to work? I'm using it to power akg q701s, but I'm worried about the amount of ports i'll need.


 
 This is what I use: http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=5296
  
 I have a Vali, Magni, Modi 2 Uber, and Wyrd. And I can plug them all into a regular power strip, just by using this short extension cable. Looks like the picture below.


----------



## landroni

stand said:


> If both amps have distortion levels that are far below what a human can detect and their power levels aren't widely different, what do you think? I own both and used them with an A/B switch, honestly, they sound the same.


 
 Different people have different sensitivities. What may sound identical to one, may sound hugely different to another. Measurements can't tell how someone in particular would respond, and reducing it all to distortion and power levels is too simplistic...


----------



## StanD

landroni said:


> Different people have different sensitivities. What may sound identical to one, may sound hugely different to another. Measurements can't tell how someone in particular would respond, and reducing it all to distortion and power levels is too simplistic...


 
 You leave out suggestibility or expectation bias. Also, importantly, human echoic memory lasts a few seconds so making fine comparisons that are not subject to expectation bias is very difficult to do.
 Another factor is loudness contour or Fletcher-Munson. This shows that we perceive FR differently at different volume levels.
 So to compare accurately once has to carefully match volumes between systems and switch back and forth on the same music loop within seconds. It is hard to admit it, but human beings are not very good witnesses. Until I started flipping an A/B switch I never realized how much we are affected by this.
 Distortion measures the deviation of a signal/sound. If it is too small to recognize then how is it different? A question one has to ask themselves.


----------



## landroni

stand said:


> landroni said:
> 
> 
> > Different people have different sensitivities. What may sound identical to one, may sound hugely different to another. Measurements can't tell how someone in particular would respond, and reducing it all to distortion and power levels is too simplistic...
> ...


 

 While expectation bias is most decidedly a real phenomenon, I disagree. Humans _have_ long-term auditory memory, and assuming the opposite plugs a gaping whole into auditory research. Instantaneous DBT quite obviously does not control for long-term listening effects, and since listening to music and audio gear is almost always a long-term activity (definitely more than a couple of seconds), just about any research based on 'switching back and forth on the same music loop within seconds' has practically nothing to say about what we're actually interested in. My suspicion is that failure to control for long-term listening effects is the driving factor into the plethora of 'no diff' results plaguing audio research.
  
 And the point I was making in the above post was that reducing auditory perceptions to a couple of headline measurements _on the gear_ simply never accounts for the complexity of the human hearing (or indeed of the said gear):
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/10440#post_12513744


----------



## StanD

landroni said:


> While expectation bias is most decidedly a real phenomenon, I disagree. Humans _have_ long-term auditory memory, and assuming the opposite plugs a gaping whole into auditory research. Instantaneous DBT quite obviously does not control for long-term listening effects, and since listening to music and audio gear is almost always a long-term activity (definitely more than a couple of seconds), just about any research based on 'switching back and forth on the same music loop within seconds' has practically nothing to say about what we're actually interested in. My suspicion is that failure to control for long-term listening effects is the driving factor into the plethora of 'no diff' results plaguing audio research.
> 
> And the point I was making in the above post was that reducing auditory perceptions to a couple of headline measurements _on the gear_ simply never accounts for the complexity of the human hearing (or indeed of the said gear):
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/10440#post_12513744


 
 Rather than rely on anecdotal reasons as in posts on forums, one should look carefully at scientific research. Most research seems to indicate 3-4 seconds, some differ by a few seconds. One can find numerous results by scientific research, one brief example below. I will leave it at that, one is free to believe in what they wish.
http://www.intropsych.com/ch06_memory/echoic_memory.html


----------



## landroni

stand said:


> Rather than rely on anecdotal reasons as in posts on forums, one should look carefully at scientific research. Most research seems to indicate 3-4 seconds, some differ by a few seconds.


 

 When scientific research doesn't pass a simple sanity test, it becomes doubtful. The 'anecdotal' or 'expectation bias' arguments simply become debating tactics in this context, and there's nothing scientific about that.


----------



## StanD

landroni said:


> When scientific research doesn't pass a simple sanity test, it becomes doubtful. The 'anecdotal' or 'expectation bias' arguments simply become debating tactics in this context, and there's nothing scientific about that.


 
 This is basic research that is well established, not some stories on the Internet. Trying to wave off simple/basic/established scientific research isn't something that I am willing to do. Well, I'll no longer engage in a tennis match on this.


----------



## disastermouse

Did I take a wrong turn and end up in a Sound Science thread?


----------



## StanD

disastermouse said:


> Did I take a wrong turn and end up in a Sound Science thread?


 
 Schiit happens.


----------



## sheldaze

psalmanazar said:


> Will it have the burrito filter though?


 
 Yes


----------



## alitomr

There is a lot of everything, expectation bias, confirmation bias, way too different auditory capacity, the fact that audio equipment manufacturers flat out lie about their equipment’s specs and capabilities, etc. After having spent 100s of hours reading these and other forums about audio equipment, one has to conclude that there is simply no substitute for personal tests, and as anyone with scientific training/practice, you have to recognize that you have biases that might lead you to purchases that ultimately won’t give you long term satisfaction. 
 I do think that with training and practice one can hear and differentiate very subtle differences in audio equipment. A lot of people are not articulate enough to express it in words, but they really perceive those subtle difference. There is also the tone deaf, who won’t distinguish between the highest end equipment and a pair of ibuds. So, you have to listen for yourself and be aware of biases in order to enjoy what you have without overpaying for things that won’t really make you happier. 
  
 Last Friday I received my HD600, and I am enjoying it, and generally impressed with it, but I was hoping for more. I am curious about getting better equipment because what I would like from them is some subtle improvements. If well regarded equipment as the bottlehead crack or the Schiit Valhalla 2 are half what some say, I know I will have the substitute for my speakers that I am craving.  I will call it quits for a couple years and enjoy what I have, unless I find myself with an unexpected inordinate amount of money to spend (maybe I find a lottery ticket in the street because I don’t even buy them). 
 Music is complex. And as most things in live, it is more than the sum of its parts. With that said, what I try to do when comparing audio equipment is focus on specific parts of the audio. What I mean is that I focus on the highs for a particular song I know well, then on the mids, and then on the lows.  And then in the overall listening experience. What you will find doing that is what I just said: the whole is more than the sum of its parts. Sometimes you will see that a specific audio equipment is better reproducing the three parts of the audio spectrum, and yet, you enjoy more an equipment that is lesser to your ears in every part. I have taken this approach to hear audio equipment and have found this reality many times. That makes me think that we people who love music and great audio (in movies too) spend way too much time obsessing about the little things that are not so important for the overall experience.
  
 That is my experience. I have been a poor audiophile since I first heard my grandfather´s fisher stereo playing the Ninth Symphony… it´s been 30 years since that epiphany. 
 Returning to the Schiit talk, I think I will go the DIY route to test/compare the Bottlehead Crack with the Schiit products I am planning to try (magni 2 uber, asgard 2, Valhalla 2, Lyr 2).   What do you guys think?
 I have only seen a couple posts comparing the Valhalla 2 and Bottlehead Crack. 
  
 Is there anyone here with the Crack and the Magni 2 Uber willing to compare them? Has anyone done it before?  Links?


----------



## Spork67

Modi has gone multibit! Wow.


----------



## MothAudio

The Modi 2 Uber had just completed it's 200 hour burn in the home theatre when the Modi Multibit rumors began to swirl on Friday. After Jason confirmed it yesterday I packed up the Modi and ordered the Multibit the same day. I never got the chance to try it in my 2 channel.


----------



## alitomr

I went in: just ordered the MM2 Uber stack for my HD600.

I am currently running them out of my yamaha rx-v675 receiver pre-outs to my Behringer Q502usb mixer and i like them. I am not particularly impressed with them, although they do sound very nice, and want to see how they evolve with different amps. I am willing to go as far as the lyr 2 to make them sing, as I think I mentioned earlier in this thread.

The upgrades i would like to hear are better instrument separation, better, tighter bass, and probably more upper end presence...not presence, more resolution, i think. 

Magni should be here friday. Modi nezt Monday or tuesday. This was intentional. I want to see how the modi vhanges the sound compared to my receiver. After reading so much I gpt tired and took the plunge. 

I will post here my impressions.


----------



## dropadred

mothaudio said:


> The Modi 2 Uber had just completed it's 200 hour burn in the home theatre when the Modi Multibit rumors began to swirl on Friday. After Jason confirmed it yesterday I packed up the Modi and ordered the Multibit the same day. I never got the chance to try it in my 2 channel.


 
 Really that much of a hype with Modi Multibit ?


----------



## alitomr

I got my little Magni 2 Uber just 10 songs ago and from teh first I could tell it provided a considerable, important improvement above my previous best amp, the behringer q502usb mixer headphone output. 

The instruments are a lot more separated. The HD600 feels extremely smooth. Everything is just so right. Without the magni voices were simply way too forward, overpowered, and bass was less defined, considerably more bloated. 

I am currently listening way above the level i was with the mixer, because distorsion is considerably lower and i can take it. Also, definitions from cymbals were lacking and now are just there, so sweet. I was missing them , coming from Klipsch speakers powered through a Yamaha receiver, which is supposed to be a very brighht combo (YPAO room correction takes that away in the flat setting, imho). 

It's an overall improvement worth every penny. I qm now running the magni from the tape out of the mixer, which bypasses all mixer settings. The mixer is connected to the receiver's pre-outs. I will connect the magni directly to the receiver to see if I can hear a difference, just in case the mider is adding some coloration of some sort. 

I also ordered the modi 2 uber and the Valhalla 2!! I did intentionally opted for later delivery in Order to force myself to listen todifferent set ups to really try to figure out differences and decide which one i like the most. 

For example, i really want tosee if the dac, the modi uber, really provides a considerable upgrade above the yamaha's internal DAC, which I really doubt. I will have the modi nezt monday, and the valhalla 2 next wednesday.

So far, i am very satisfied with the magni 2 uber. They really made the HD600 better in every way: much better, controlled bass, eliminated the overblown mids, took out lots of details from the highs, that were severely lacking, improved soundstage and instruments are now separated and easier to distinguish from one another. Something I really liked is how decay and reverb are now very easy to hear. I am hearing lots of them that i simply didnt know were there. 

Very nice indeed. If the jump in SQ including the modi and valhalla 2 is so considerable/important, I am in for a real treat next week. 

Well invested 179usd so far.


----------



## alitomr

Now I understand what they mean when they say "this is probably the only headphone amp you are ever going to need". Damn, this is nice. 
  
 The HD600 sounds so nice! I am impressed!  
  
 If you have a good receiver and are not prone to upgrade and curious, I am sure the HD600 and the magni 2 uber are the only things you will need for a very long time. You can get them both for 429USD from amazon. Very nice...


----------



## droopy1592

mothaudio said:


> The Modi 2 Uber had just completed it's 200 hour burn in the home theatre when the Modi Multibit rumors began to swirl on Friday. After Jason confirmed it yesterday I packed up the Modi and ordered the Multibit the same day. I never got the chance to try it in my 2 channel.


 
 Could have compared them and reported back before boxing it up! 
  
  
 Or at least made sure which one you liked best was the one you kept!


----------



## U-3C

droopy1592 said:


> Could have compared them and reported back before boxing it up!
> 
> 
> Or at least made sure which one you liked best was the one you kept!




Ah well. I'm sure most people more or less know the answer. Reviews and comparisons will come eventually. 

Also...it's finally 2016~!!! You have made it to 2016!


----------



## droopy1592

u-3c said:


> Ah well. I'm sure most people more or less know the answer. Reviews and comparisons will come eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Some people believe the d/s 4490 will be superior. Who knows what will be said.


----------



## droopy1592

ok got my modi MB and magni 2 u this morning. 
  
 I'm seriously impressed. This sounds (to me) as good as some $1600 dac/amp combos (haven't heard anything more expensive, so sorry for my ignorance)  and I even had my oppo pm3 packed up and ready to sell because I was not happy with them. 
  
 Now I cherish them. The combo brings out a pleasant warmth and detail that just wasn't there before and the soundstage improved just enough that I want to keep my PM3... it is where they struggled before.


----------



## alitomr

droopy1592 said:


> ok got my modi MB and magni 2 u this morning.
> 
> I'm seriously impressed. This sounds (to me) as good as some $1600 dac/amp combos (haven't heard anything more expensive, so sorry for my ignorance)  and I even had my oppo pm3 packed up and ready to sell because I was not happy with them.
> 
> Now I cherish them. The combo brings out a pleasant warmth and detail that just wasn't there before and the soundstage improved just enough that I want to keep my PM3... it is where they struggled before.




If you have a receiver or stereo with pre-outs, you can isolate each, the modi and tje magni, to see the particular gains you get from each. I ordered the magni, modi and valhalla and paid for different shipping methods to force myself to familiarize with all of thwm and try tp notice the differences/upgrades each of them brings.

I know the thread is about the stack, but i think people would benefit more by knowing about each item, theirstrengths and wraknesses, and that way they can makea more informed decisions based on the kind of upgrades they seek.


----------



## droopy1592

alitomr said:


> If you have a receiver or stereo with pre-outs, you can isolate each, the modi and tje magni, to see the particular gains you get from each. I ordered the magni, modi and valhalla and paid for different shipping methods to force myself to familiarize with all of thwm and try tp notice the differences/upgrades each of them brings.
> 
> I know the thread is about the stack, but i think people would benefit more by knowing about each item, theirstrengths and wraknesses, and that way they can makea more informed decisions based on the kind of upgrades they seek.


 
 Unfortunately I lost my equipment in a flood some years ago and just been living off of IEMs and grados w/ iphones/zune hd etc. First amp/dac in the house in a while.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

Good day all,

 I just received my Modi 2 uber today (I have it paired with the Asgard 2).

 The reason I updated to the Modi 2 uber was because my original Modi stopped working with Windows 10. I tried every known thing in the world to get it working, but Windows just would not recognize the Modi when plugged in. It worked perfectly and without issue with Windows 7, but immediately stopped working once I updated to Windows 10. Yes, I tried various USB cables, ports, a HUB, power management settings, EVERYTHING, to no avail.

 I got my Modi 2 Uber today, and it was working perfectly when first plugged in. However, tonight I switched it off, and back on again...and low and behold, Windows 10 is once again not recognizing the device.

 This is really making me crazy and very frustrated. I've installed the drivers from https://schiit.com/drivers but Windows still seems to be having issues with it, and I am at my wits end. I don't have another PC to test this one, but I don't understand what the issue is here...

 I have multiple USB devices plugged in that have no issue. A steel series mouse and keyboard, a USB mic, an external hard drive, etc. I've not had a single issue with any other USB device except the Schiit DAC's.

 Has anyone experienced this at all or had any similar issues? I flipped the DAC off and on a couple of times and it seems to be working again (Windows once again recognizes it) but I'm concerned this is going to be an on going issue.


----------



## Spork67

I'd be blaming windooz, not Schiit.
 Try leaving DAC plugged in and turned on 24/7.


----------



## StanD

mani ath 87 said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I just received my Modi 2 uber today (I have it paired with the Asgard 2).
> 
> ...


 
 Once connected, did you go to Control Panel->Sound and make this the default audio playback device? Does it show up there?


----------



## Mani ATH 87

stand said:


> Once connected, did you go to Control Panel->Sound and make this the default audio playback device? Does it show up there?


 


 Yes. However, it's a crap shoot whether or not Windows will recognize the device when plugged in. When the device is recognized, it works perfectly fine. 

 However, often times Windows will not recognize the device when plugged in. Under devices > connected devices it will sometimes show up as an "unrecognized USB device (port reset failed)"

 If this happens, it will not show up on the control panel as a recognized audio device. As I mentioned, I've tried every possible thing to figure out why it is doing this but to no avail. New USB cables, a 2.0 powered USB hub, windows power management settings, different ports, nothing seems to correct this problem. The problem did NOT exist with Windows 7, so it seems to be some kind of compatability issue between Windows 10 and the Modi. 

 I thought upgrading to the Modi 2 Uber would correct this issue (The original Modi was doing it as well and was no usable anymore for me), being that it has Windows 10 driver software, however the problem seems to persist.
  
 edit: Thankfully, I haven't been able to replicate the error this morning again...it seems to be working each time when I flip the Modi off and on.


----------



## StanD

mani ath 87 said:


> Yes. However, it's a crap shoot whether or not Windows will recognize the device when plugged in. When the device is recognized, it works perfectly fine.
> 
> However, often times Windows will not recognize the device when plugged in. Under devices > connected devices it will sometimes show up as an "unrecognized USB device (port reset failed)"
> 
> ...


 
 For what it's worth, I have a Modi2U which works fine with Windoze 10 for me, even on a junky dual core Atom processor laptop. Perhaps your PC's USB port and Windoze 10 USB drivers are not happy with each other. That would suck.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

stand said:


> For what it's worth, I have a Modi2U which works fine with Windoze 10 for me, even on a junky dual core Atom processor laptop. Perhaps your PC's USB port and Windoze 10 USB drivers are not happy with each other. That would suck.


 
  
 But why is it ONLY the Schiit dac's that seem to have an issue? If it was a problem with Windows 10 and my PC, wouldn't other USB connected devices be having issues?

 Connected devices by USB - keyboard, mouse, external hdd, microphone, Modi 2 Uber.

 None of these (with the exception of the Modi) have ever had a single issue, connection or otherwise, since I updated to Windows 10 (6-7 months ago).


----------



## StanD

mani ath 87 said:


> But why is it ONLY the Schiit dac's that seem to have an issue? If it was a problem with Windows 10 and my PC, wouldn't other USB connected devices be having issues?
> 
> Connected devices by USB - keyboard, mouse, external hdd, microphone, Modi 2 Uber.
> 
> None of these (with the exception of the Modi) have ever had a single issue, connection or otherwise, since I updated to Windows 10 (6-7 months ago).


 
 Perhaps the Schiit Drivers are not compatible with your USB hardware or perhaps they use an underlying MS driver (dependency) to hit the ports. In either case I'll guess that the implementation of USB Audio is in the Schiit Driver and something there or in some dependency is unhappy with your hardware/system. This should not affect your keyboard or mouse, etc. as they do not use USB Audio or rely on the Schiit Driver


----------



## alitomr

mani ath 87 said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I just received my Modi 2 uber today (I have it paired with the Asgard 2).
> 
> ...


 
  
 I received my modi 2 uber two nights ago. I had to install drivers for it to work on windows 10, and after restarting the PC it started working flawlessly. I turned both the computer and DAC off late in the night and went back to them yesterday, and the sound was stuttering to the point that it was useless. I tried several things but the issue was solved by simply restarting the computer. 
  
 I suppose you tried that, but i also notice the same behavior today. The Modi 2 uber apparently can't be plugged when the computer is running. Install the latest drivers and restart to see if this solves your issue.


----------



## tafens

I recently upgrade to windows 10 and my Modi2U works without issue as with windows 7.

Make sure you use the specific windows 10 drivers though. I installed the ones from their drivers page by the link "Schiit USB Gen2 Drivers (W10) 1.01 (6.5MB)" carefully following the step-by-step instructions.


----------



## StanD

tafens said:


> I recently upgrade to windows 10 and my Modi2U works without issue as with windows 7.
> 
> Make sure you use the specific windows 10 drivers though. I installed the ones from their drivers page by the link "Schiit USB Gen2 Drivers (W10) 1.01 (6.5MB)" carefully following the step-by-step instructions.


 
 I'm still using the older driver on Windoze 10 without any issues. Doing the 7 to 10 upgrade appears to have kept the original drivers.


----------



## Mani ATH 87

Guys,

 Like I've mentioned, I've done everything imaginable with my original Modi to try and get it working with Windows 10, nothing works, so it's basically a paper weight for me at this point.

 The Modi 2 Uber seems to be working now, after initially not being recognized by Windows. Fingers crossed that it continues to work without issue.


alitomr said:


> I received my modi 2 uber two nights ago. I had to install drivers for it to work on windows 10, and after restarting the PC it started working flawlessly. I turned both the computer and DAC off late in the night and went back to them yesterday, and the sound was stuttering to the point that it was useless. I tried several things but the issue was solved by simply restarting the computer.
> 
> I suppose you tried that, but i also notice the same behavior today. The Modi 2 uber apparently can't be plugged when the computer is running. Install the latest drivers and restart to see if this solves your issue.


 
  
 I don't unplug the Modi 2 Uber in general, but being that it has a wall plug and an on/off switch, I'd like to be able to turn it on and off without the need to restart the computer. It seems to be working at the moment, but I'll surely be back here to try and problem solve if anymore issues arise!


----------



## U-3C

mani ath 87 said:


> But why is it ONLY the Schiit dac's that seem to have an issue? If it was a problem with Windows 10 and my PC, wouldn't other USB connected devices be having issues?
> 
> 
> Connected devices by USB - keyboard, mouse, external hdd, microphone, Modi 2 Uber.
> ...




Well, my dacport simply makes the computer shut down because there is some conflict with the USB controller and how it delivers data. Windows simply kills the computer to save itself. Other times I get freezes, or YouTube videos refusing to start playing until the split second I unplug my dac, etc etc. Not sure about other USB dacs as I don't have any.

So, as always, I stick to onboard. If I'm on the go, iPhone is good enough. They are the only dac I'll ever need.


----------



## Hawkertempest

Welcome to the world of cables and the differences a high quality cable can make. I cannot believe how some people can purchase a great piece of hi-fi kit and never get the true performance out of it by shoving on a piece of cheap wire. It beggar's belief.
 It's like putting the wheels of a Ford F150 on a Ferrari!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 You really want to hear that puppy sing....borrow and hang a Cardas Clear or Nordost Heimdall 2 or higher USB cable on it plus an Audioquest Jitterbug. Then if you want audio nirvana purchase a Schiit Wyred and another Jitterbug as well, then you will really appreciate what your Magni and Modi Uber2 are really capable of. That's exactly what I have done, plus I have also dumped the wall warts and purchased Linear Filtered Power Supplies as well. You wouldn't believe how dark the background is or how stunning the music is that I am hearing through my Beyerdynamic T1's now.


----------



## U-3C

hawkertempest said:


> Welcome to the world of cables and the differences a high quality cable can make. I cannot believe how some people can purchase a great piece of hi-fi kit and never get the true performance out of it by shoving on a piece of cheap wire. It beggar's belief.
> It's like putting the wheels of a Ford F150 on a Ferrari!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You really want to hear that puppy sing....borrow and hang a Cardas Clear or Nordost Heimdall 2 or higher USB cable on it plus an Audioquest Jitterbug. Then if you want audio nirvana purchase a Schiit Wyred and another Jitterbug as well, then you will really appreciate what your Magni and Modi Uber2 are really capable of. That's exactly what I have done, plus I have also dumped the wall warts and purchased Linear Filtered Power Supplies as well. You wouldn't believe how dark the background is or how stunning the music is that I am hearing through my Beyerdynamic T1's now.




Nice! But for now, I'll stick with my iPhone.


----------



## StanD

I hope we don't get into one of those strings of posts about overpriced cables.


----------



## Hawkertempest

Sorry Stan,
 I was replying to another post and some how this ended up here?? I tried to delete it but that didn't work.
 I hope it doesn't, because this post is out of context here and doesn't make sense.
 Cheers
 John


----------



## StanD

hawkertempest said:


> Sorry Stan,
> I was replying to another post and some how this ended up here?? I tried to delete it but that didn't work.
> I hope it doesn't, because this post is out of context here and doesn't make sense.
> Cheers
> John


 
 No problem. I usually delete the text and replace it with a sentence explaining the deletion. Lately, upon occasion, I've had one submit create two posts and had to resort to doing this.


----------



## Nachash

I'm not gonna find the new chip with the "vanilla" Modi 2? Is that a Uber thing only?


----------



## droopy1592

hawkertempest said:


> Welcome to the world of cables and the differences a high quality cable can make. I cannot believe how some people can purchase a great piece of hi-fi kit and never get the true performance out of it by shoving on a piece of cheap wire. It beggar's belief.
> It's like putting the wheels of a Ford F150 on a Ferrari!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You really want to hear that puppy sing....borrow and hang a Cardas Clear or Nordost Heimdall 2 or higher USB cable on it plus an Audioquest Jitterbug. Then if you want audio nirvana purchase a Schiit Wyred and another Jitterbug as well, then you will really appreciate what your Magni and Modi Uber2 are really capable of. That's exactly what I have done, plus I have also dumped the wall warts and purchased Linear Filtered Power Supplies as well. You wouldn't believe how dark the background is or how stunning the music is that I am hearing through my Beyerdynamic T1's now.


 
  
 I refused to believe that the placebo effect isn't real. Had a neighbor with his expensive USB cable and headphone cables for his planars and when a/b-ing  (we did flac vs 320kbps, expensive usb vs amazon basic, and his $140 headphone cables vs the one that came with the phone vs a cheap one from amazon) neither one pick which was which. Maybe if you have a noisy electronic environment or ****ty outboard USB maybe, big maybe.
  
 But it's just as silly as a high end HDMI cable.

 Dacs and amps make a dif, and maybe the headphone cable if the one u had before is crappy....


----------



## Hawkertempest

Hi droopy 1592,
  
 Or you have noisy mains power or EMI and RFI interference contamination in your home wiring? If you aren't using Power Conditioning, such as a  PS Audio P10 Power Plant Power Regenerator / Conditioner. Or at least at a bare minimum of a high quality Mains Power Cord going to your Power Center Splitter Supply or headphone amp, then your whole system has mains generated "garbage" degrading the sound to start with. 
 Every thing from the source to the transducer has to be of the highest quality you can afford, within reason, to get the best result. Having high quality Headphone Amps and Headphones, connected with poor quality cables that are going to degrade and choke the flow and rhythm of the music, is nuts. Plus poor quality mains power is just such a waste of what is sitting under your nose......and all it takes to release that is to go to your local hi-fi dealer and borrow a set of good cables and start at the mains cable and move along the chain. For one thing it will cost you nothing and I think the mains cable will give you the biggest bang for your buck. 
  
 But please, I don't want to get into an argument over this after all it is only a hobby. I posted this comment in the wrong place by mistake.


----------



## Psalmanazar

Yeah "DC on the AC" blocking products like Emotiva CMX-2 (not the CMX-6 though...) and ground loops eliminators like the Ebtech HumX can sometimes be the cheapest upgrades that lead to audible improvements.


----------



## Hawkertempest

Yeah, and that little Audioquest Jitterbug in your usb link is amazing what it does if you are using your computer as a source.


----------



## AviP

I know that @Jason Stoddard and @Baldr aren't big fans of USB, so I was wondering whether using COAX through a Fire S Audio RedKey USB Coaxial Adapter would be any better, or would the fact the chain still goes through USB give me the same problems found in USB


----------



## Psalmanazar

avip said:


> I know that @Jason Stoddard and @Baldr aren't big fans of USB, so I was wondering whether using COAX through a Fire S Audio RedKey USB Coaxial Adapter would be any better, or would the fact the chain still goes through USB give me the same problems found in USB


 
 Reclocking or converting the signal tends to change the sound. If you use USB, the best solution is to have a computer with a good USB output like how many thinkpads have one port with a direct 5v line to the battery.


----------



## CaveManta

Say, have you guys noticed any tarnishing on your Schiit at all? My Magni 2 Uber's volume knob is getting a bit tarnished from me fiddling with it all the time.


----------



## droopy1592

cavemanta said:


> Say, have you guys noticed any tarnishing on your Schiit at all? My Magni 2 Uber's volume knob is getting a bit tarnished from me fiddling with it all the time.




Not at all


----------



## CaveManta

It must just be my sweaty hands. D=


----------



## bgentry

^ As far as I can tell, the knob on my Magni 2 is plastic coated in aluminum. I've done some minor mods to it, so I'm dead certain that it's coated in metal; pretty sure it's aluminum. So it shouldn't be tarnished, as aluminum only oxidizes (turns white).

Try cleaning it off with something basic like isopropyl alcohol, or maybe simple green, or something like that. Should clean right up.

Brian.


----------



## blinsc

If it makes a difference, the Magni 2 and Magni 2 Uber have different volume knobs.  The Uber knob is solid aluminum, regular is covered plastic.


----------



## CaveManta

Ohh, of course. It's not tarnishing, it's oxidizing. Tarnish has a different color shift appearance and applies to other metals. 
I'll try cleaning it now and then to keep up its aesthetics. Thanks for the tip^^


----------



## zeuxis

So what's the consensus on if there's any differences at all in the sound signatures between the Magni 2 and the Magni 2 Uber?


----------



## StanD

zeuxis said:


> So what's the consensus on if there's any differences at all in the sound signatures between the Magni 2 and the Magni 2 Uber?


 
 I doubt that a human being can really tell the difference as our JDD (Just Detectable Distortion) is much higher than we tend to accept. Perhaps this is a task best appreciated by test equipment.


----------



## gvarsity

Anyone having an issue with modi2 uber not being able to install drivers?   Everything had been working fine for months. I had to unplug everything to move some things on my desk.  Plugged everything back in booted and drivers for the modi2 uber failed to load.  Have tried on multiple Windows 7 machines.  My fulla and my friends modi2 uber multibit all work fine.  Tried my friends old modi2 uber and that also failed to load drivers on two different machines.  When the usb auto recognizes it tries to get drivers from microsoft and fails.  If you try to run either of the schiit provided driver packages they refuse to install and say they proper drivers are already installed.   It feels like whatever driver repository that Windows uses to load drivers has ganked for that specific driver set. 
  
 If I posted this in the wrong thread.  I apologize and please redirect me to the right location.


----------



## happychef

gvarsity said:


> Anyone having an issue with modi2 uber not being able to install drivers?   Everything had been working fine for months. I had to unplug everything to move some things on my desk.  Plugged everything back in booted and drivers for the modi2 uber failed to load.  Have tried on multiple Windows 7 machines.  My fulla and my friends modi2 uber multibit all work fine.  Tried my friends old modi2 uber and that also failed to load drivers on two different machines.  When the usb auto recognizes it tries to get drivers from microsoft and fails.  If you try to run either of the schiit provided driver packages they refuse to install and say they proper drivers are already installed.   It feels like whatever driver repository that Windows uses to load drivers has ganked for that specific driver set.
> 
> If I posted this in the wrong thread.  I apologize and please redirect me to the right location.
> [/quote\] similar thing happened to me except the drivers wouldn't install from the beginning, I attempted all the solutions I could find but with no luck , I didn't have any other machines to test wether it was my computer or a faulty modi but when the fiio e17k I had been using up till then also started to have the same issue I knew it was my pc that was messing with both machines then things escalated nothing would install not even the Windows updates. 3 weeks of tearing my hair out trying to fix it I finally had enough did a back up of my stuff and did a factory reset,whatever caused the problem was sorted the modi works now along with everything else,also computer works way better than it ever has


----------



## cyclops214

I have a question about the magni 2 uber when using the output to powered speakers should the impedance switch be set to high or low? Not sure where to set it.
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## droopy1592

cyclops214 said:


> I have a question about the magni 2 uber when using the output to powered speakers should the impedance switch be set to high or low? Not sure where to set it.
> Thanks in advance.




LOW


----------



## alitomr

cyclops214 said:


> I have a question about the magni 2 uber when using the output to powered speakers should the impedance switch be set to high or low? Not sure where to set it.
> Thanks in advance.


 
  
 The output is affected I think, the voltage of the output. I really doubt you could notice a difference in audio quality though. The rule of thumb is that you use low gain when possible, because it has less distortion.


----------



## franzdom

If you are talking about the rear preamp output the gain switch doesn't matter.


----------



## alitomr

franzdom said:


> If you are talking about the rear preamp output the gain switch doesn't matter.


 
  
 I thought that but the preamp of my Vallhalla 2 IS affected by the gain switch.


----------



## franzdom

Interesting, and it makes sense. I apologize!


----------



## Elgrindio

I like to listen to music almost exclusively on my tablet. I'm planning on getting a new set of headphones soon. I think it'll be the sennheiser HD 598,but not positive yet. I'll have a little $$ left to get something to improve SQ. For a similar price I could get the Magni 2 and plug it into the headphone jack of my tablet or get the Fulla. 

What do you guys think? Would I gain more using the Fulla because of the external DAC, or would it be better to trust the DAC in the tablet and plug in a superior amp, the Magni 2? The tablet is the Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5 running Android 5.x,so it's pretty modern.

Btw, the portability of the Fulla wouldn't really be a huge advantage for me, since I pretty much only listen at home (as indicated by the big open back headphone choice!) I don't mind having an amp plugged into the wall.


----------



## cyclops214

alitomr said:


> The output is affected I think, the voltage of the output. I really doubt you could notice a difference in audio quality though. The rule of thumb is that you use low gain when possible, because it has less distortion.


 
 I can here the difference it's like Night and day.


----------



## Nachash

Anybody here bought the Modi 2 uber from schiit Europe? Does it have the AK4490 chip?
  
 Also, is there a way to check if the chip is the latest one?


----------



## blue350gt

nachash said:


> Anybody here bought the Modi 2 uber from schiit Europe? Does it have the AK4490 chip?
> 
> Also, is there a way to check if the chip is the latest one?




Older version has a bus powered chip. If you plug the usb in with no power plugged in and if it's identified then its the older version.


----------



## Floss99

blue350gt said:


> Older version has a bus powered chip. If you plug the usb in with no power plugged in and if it's identified then its the older version.


 when you say no power plugged in does that mean that the wall wart isnt plugged in, or only the switch on the dac itself is off?


----------



## AviP

I'm trying to understand what the Magni2U preamp does to the signal (if anything). In my Vali 2 I know that the preamp outputs a signal "colorized" by the tube, but does the Magni 2 Uber change the signal in any way?

 The reason I'm asking is because I want to get a SS amp to use instead of the Vali 2 whem I'm not in the mood for tubes. I don't want to use a Y-splitter out of my ModiMB, I tried that and it sounds worse from both amps. So my options are either to use a SYS in reverse (1 input, 2 outputs) or to have the Magni2U preamp out connected to the Vali 2 input, but I don't want it to change the sound in any way before it reaches the Vali 2.


----------



## jnak00

I don't think it colours the sound, but the preamp out is affected by the Magni volume control. So if you run it that way you might end up having to turn the Magni volume up all the way.


----------



## Nachash

blue350gt said:


> Older version has a bus powered chip. If you plug the usb in with no power plugged in and if it's identified then its the older version.


 
 oh well, they sent me the older version then.

 the device is turned off
  
 even if they told me that:

  
  
 I'm a little pissed off at the moment...


----------



## raykin88

hi everybody .i'm looking for a helping connection my Yamaha hs8 (pair )  with Schiit Magni/Modi 2 ( Uber ) . I trying to hook them up with mogami cables balance TRS. Can anyone helps me a good way to  connect them.
 i'm sorry for my English grammar . 
  
 My speaker has TRS input and Magni uber have output.


----------



## tamleo

nachash said:


> oh well, they sent me the older version then.
> 
> the device is turned off
> 
> ...


 
 Hi,
 Can you tell me why you like the 4490 version Modi2u that much? The older version (that uses 4396 chip) indeed has a more balanced sound than the new one. Not having too much bass and not being v-shape sound like the 4490 version.


----------



## StanD

raykin88 said:


> hi everybody .i'm looking for a helping connection my Yamaha hs8 (pair )  with Schiit Magni/Modi 2 ( Uber ) . I trying to hook them up with mogami cables balance TRS. Can anyone helps me a good way to  connect them.
> i'm sorry for my English grammar .
> 
> My speaker has TRS input and Magni uber have output.


 
 Look at page 5 of the manual at the below link. You will probably need unbalanced cables for each channel. RCA male to plug into each channel of the Magni preamp output going to a TR Phone Plug into the Yamaha. The manual doesn't specify the size of the phone plug, either 6.35 mm or 3.5mm, so you'll have to find out.
http://download.yamaha.com/api/asset/file/?language=en&site=usa.yamaha.com&asset_id=67446


----------



## oryan_dunn

I just got my Magni 2 Uber, and boy does this thing have power.  I don't have any hard to drive headphones, so the knob never gets past 10 o'clock on low gain.  I got the Uber over the standard for the preouts, so I could control my old Creative 2.1 system with it, instead of the dopy inline volume wheel they had.  The only problem, the pre-out is super loud as well.  With my speakers, it never gets past 9 o'clock.  For me, it'd be nice if the low gain was even lower.  I eventually plan to get a SYS, which I could drop the input down with that so the amp volume knob would have a bit more range for me.


----------



## lenroot77

Anyone looking to get rid of a Modi uber? Preferably with the 4490 chip.

Items available for trade:

Sennheiser game one
Premium Dt990 (detachable cable)
Creative G5 
$$$$


----------



## dbaker1981

Ok this baffles me. I just tried to hook my iphone 6s up to my Modi 2 uber and it keeps saying its drawing to much power. But i hook it up to my Bifrost and it works fine. Whats the purpose of plugging them in if there still going to draw of of the device? Anybody willing to explain in laymans terms how two DAC's with the same guts as far as i know and one works and the other doesn't.


----------



## oryan_dunn

I just noticed on my new Magni 2 Uber, the volume knob is not centered in the hole on the front panel. Is this normal, or is mine not quite straight?
  
 Edit: actually, now that I'm looking closer, it has a slight wiggle so the gap changes as you rotate it.  It doesn't seem right. I think I'll send Schiit an email.
  
 Edit 2: After emailing Schiit, they're sending me the special allen key to tighten the set screw, it's likely it's just a bit loose.


----------



## rez11

Optical/SPDIF question, been using the usb from modi2uber to PC, just switched to a Optical cable into SPDIF back of motherboard, the only way I can get it to work is by setting "Realtek Digital Output(Optical)" as the playback device (Modi device doesnt show up as the name like it did on USB), is it ok if Realtek is the device and is this normal??


----------



## dbaker1981

rez11 said:


> Optical/SPDIF question, been using the usb from modi2uber to PC, just switched to a Optical cable into SPDIF back of motherboard, the only way I can get it to work is by setting "Realtek Digital Output(Optical)" as the playback device (Modi device doesnt show up as the name like it did on USB), is it ok if Realtek is the device and is this normal??




Need to go the schitt website. They have the drivers you can download since it sounds like your computer didn't do it automatically. Mine didn't either.


----------



## rez11

i installed these drivers, but they are for USB right? im using Optical atm, just wondering if its normal to not see Modi as the name when using it


----------



## AviP

rez11 said:


> i installed these drivers, but they are for USB right? im using Optical atm, just wondering if its normal to not see Modi as the name when using it


 
 Yes, it's normal.
 Your output device is the optical port, the computer has no idea what device is at the receiving end of a S/PDIF output


----------



## rez11

cool thanks guys, i really couldnt hear any difference and i dont have any noise issue with USB so i switched back to USB


----------



## tamleo

rez11 said:


> cool thanks guys, i really couldnt hear any difference and i dont have any noise issue with USB so i switched back to USB



 

I have just almost asked you about that. Nice to know that you didn't hear any difference between 2 inputs  I have always wanted my Modi2u got a better sound quality throught the coaxial but building a CPU for SPDIF is not an easy work to me


----------



## tamleo

Schiit really makes a great entry level combo. Never tried to use my B2 with the Magni2 Uber because of the fear of blowing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Tonight i did not even recognize my old in ear headphone. What a bass. So deep and so full.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 P/s: The high gain mode sounds far better than the low gain. Volume matched.


----------



## CaveManta

Ooh, I see that you're warming up your IEMs, tamleo. (Get it? Because the Magni2Uber is really warm. =P) I'm glad that you're enjoying your Schiit stack. I've never used IEMs with the Magni2Uber because of that same fear, but it actually seems like a great idea after all. Wait, you aren't using high gain with in-ears, are you?


----------



## tamleo

cavemanta said:


> Ooh, I see that you're warming up your IEMs, tamleo. (Get it? Because the Magni2Uber is really warm. =P) I'm glad that you're enjoying your Schiit stack. I've never used IEMs with the Magni2Uber because of that same fear, but it actually seems like a great idea after all. Wait, you aren't using high gain with in-ears, are you?


 
 =p I get it. But because I was using the amp at very low volume, the Magni 2 U was just semi warm (37-40 degree Celsius I guess ).
 Yeah I use the high gain because the sound quality of low gain is so medicocre. I don't know why.
 I had just remembered that Schiit only noted that we should use the low gain as some in-ear headphones are very sensitive to hiss. And i really didn't hear any hiss or noise whatsoever with my B2 so i dared to try the high gain.
 Just remember to turn the volume to zero before powering on and switching between high and low gain mode. Then your iems would be OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 P/s: Sorry for my English


----------



## jrflanne

I had the Uber2 Schiit stack in my office. Fantastic value. Had a dacmsgic + before that. Schiit delivers for sure.


----------



## bigro

Windows 10. What a crapshoot.
  
 I have 2 Modi 2 Ubers. I verified that Both work on an old win 7 laptop. No issues.both  Installed as expected. On the windows 10 machine. I spent hours trying to get one to install and it would not even using a wyrd. I got home got the second one and it installed on the first shot. Same Cables and same Usb port.
  
 I do not know why this is the case but it's pretty schiity. Any ideas as to why this may be the case.


----------



## MrFranc

Are both based on the DAC AKM AK4396 or one of them is based on the AKM AK4490?


----------



## axtran

I'm having issues with my Modi 2U in Windows 10. Code 43 pains, just like people are experiencing all over the Internet! I've noticed it's really due to USB 3 -- it also affects my ODAC. I'm just going to use Toslink instead.


----------



## Sam21

Where Can I buy a top quality Power adapter for Magni 2 Uber ?


----------



## Razy

I bought headphones HiFiMAN HE-350 
 I need your advice
 What is the audio source for them to buy
 my budget is not great $ 250
 I noticed myself modi2+magni2 as an option
 if you listened to this DAC and Amp
 or in General this bundle, I can to say about them
 I beg you to help me
 I will be very grateful!


----------



## MrFranc

sam21 said:


> Where Can I buy a top quality Power adapter for Magni 2 Uber ?


 
 http://schiit.com/products/wall-warts


----------



## ginetto61

sam21 said:


> Where Can I buy a top quality *Power adapter for Magni 2 Uber ?*


 
  
 Hi !
 I see they recommend
  
*14VAC, 1500mA: *for Magni 2 Uber. (wow ... it consumes a lot more than the basic Magni 2 I have.  Strange)
 Does it run hot maybe ?
  
 so I guess any good quality mains transformer providing *14VAC / 1500mA*    should work
  
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&LH_BIN=1&_nkw=14vac+transformer&_sop=15
  
 unfortunately 14VAC is not very common like instead 15VAC.  The choice would be bigger.
 I would look for a unit with just one secondary.  I do not like the idea of paralleling things. 
 Without any scientific reason of course.  It is just a feeling.


----------



## fritz1234

What are the downsides of the regular Magni 2?.
  
 On paper this seems like more than enough for casual listening. I use Beyer DT250/250, HD600, K712.  Actually, I use HD380's mostly, but those don't care what i feed them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  
  
 thanks!


----------



## sheldaze

fritz1234 said:


> What are the downsides of the regular Magni 2?.
> 
> On paper this seems like more than enough for casual listening. I use Beyer DT250/250, HD600, K712.  Actually, I use HD380's mostly, but those don't care what i feed them
> 
> ...


 
 Personally, I would base the decision on your planned longevity - how long do you plan to keep your casual listening setup? Are you planning at any time in the near future to upgrade?
  
 I would not base the purchase on the sonic differences between the Magni 2 and Magni 2 Uber - there are differences! In my opinion, these differences are notable. I bought the Magni 2, because I needed a solid state. But I could not keep it, once other planned-for upgrades became available - not for casual, fun listening. However, the Magni 2 Uber, I recently acquired for a different purpose. And I plan to keep the Uber, for exactly the purpose you suggest. I want something in my computer area. And the Uber sounds quite good!
  
 If it weren't for the Magni 2 Uber, I would be using something much more upscale, such as a Grace Design m9xx or a Chord Mojo, for casual listening. Though more costly, in my opinion neither of these is truly an upgrade in the amplifier, over the Uber. When Uber is fed a good source, such as the Modi Multibit, it does very well against these other, more costly options.
  
 ::
  
 Perhaps a simpler way to state - if you are the type who upgrades, get the Magni 2. If you are the type likely to keep a product for many years, I heartily recommend the Magni 2 Uber. Spend the $50 extra, not because your headphones need more power to drive. Do it because the sound is simply better, and it will save you from any desire to upgrade down the road. And yes, the Uber is quite suitable for casual listening. The musical engagement, which you have to pay attention to, starts, in my opinion, at around the Valhalla 2 and Jotunheim level.
  
 Just my opinion...


----------



## ginetto61

sheldaze said:


> Personally, ... I would not base the purchase on the sonic differences between the Magni 2 and Magni 2 Uber -
> *there are differences !   In my opinion, these differences are notable*... * I heartily recommend the Magni 2 Uber. *
> Spend the $50 extra, not because your headphones need more power to drive.
> Do it because the sound is simply better, and it will save you from any desire to upgrade down the road. ...


 
  
 Hi ! thanks a lot for the very interesting advice
 Could you give some more details about the differences ?   I mean ... better bass ?  more transparent ?
 Moreover I see that *the two models use very different transformers *with the Uber version drawing 3 times more current.  
  


> *16VAC / 500mA:*          For Magni, Magni 2
> *14VAC / 1500mA:        *for Magni 2 Uber


 
  
 Does it run hotter than the basic version ?  higher bias current maybe ?
 I have the basic Magni 2 that I like. 
 Thanks again,  gino


----------



## fritz1234

I think it's easy to get carried away with this stuff seeking perfection.
  
 You start off simple with: "Do I need a headphone amp?" .Then you like it, so you think: "I like this so much, I wonder if I spend a little more....."  But from then on it's diminishing returns. There's a substantial increase in fidelity initially, then actually not so much.
  
 I don't listen to music that much, but I do need more power for my higher ohm headphones, that sound better than my lower ohm ones (typically). (Actually, it's not clear cut as my K702 65th's are 64 ohms (I think), but actually need a lot of power, for my tastes)
  
 But it's also fun to upgrade. Why not? the stuff is way cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Note: I have been gone from Headfi world for a while, and what's really new is Schiit. There was nothing like this 8-9 years ago. To get this quality for this price, and have it made in the USA? - unheard of. 
  
 But if you can just buy a base model and call it a day, that's some savings. And honestly, I can't tell the difference that much. My iBasso d14 sounds really good and it's only 400mw into 32 ohms. Just is so much better than the crappy headphone sections they give you in todays gear. (they really screw you in this department it seems; made for $10 ear buds). Oh, and another thing, don't think any USB audio interface (like Focusrite, etc,) is going to help. I have quite a few of these type things and they are worse than anything; worse than an iPod, or even a computer.


----------



## StanD

ginetto61 said:


> Hi ! thanks a lot for the very interesting advice
> Could you give some more details about the differences ?   I mean ... better bass ?  more transparent ?
> Moreover I see that *the two models use very different transformers *with the Uber version drawing 3 times more current.
> 
> ...


 

 At 50 Ohms the Uber's headphone power increase is just 0.8 dB, nothing to lose sleep over. At any impedance the power differences are small when you calculate it in dB. Both have what is essentially a flat FR.  The differences in distortion are far too low for a human to perceive any difference.
 The Uber has a nicer finish (cosmetic) and preamp outputs.


----------



## ginetto61

stand said:


> At 50 Ohms the Uber's headphone power increase is just 0.8 dB, nothing to lose sleep over. At any impedance the power differences are small when you calculate it in dB. Both have what is essentially a flat FR.
> The differences in distortion are far too low for a human to perceive any difference.   The Uber has a nicer finish (cosmetic) and preamp outputs.


 
  
 Hi ! thanks a lot for the very useful advice.
 I have the basic Magni 2 bought here from a guy upgrading to a more expensive Schiit unit.  
 I will check if there is a EU reseller to avoid customs. 
 Thanks again,
 gino


----------



## sheldaze

stand said:


> At 50 Ohms the Uber's headphone power increase is just 0.8 dB, nothing to lose sleep over. At any impedance the power differences are small when you calculate it in dB. Both have what is essentially a flat FR.  The differences in distortion are far too low for a human to perceive any difference.
> The Uber has a nicer finish (cosmetic) and preamp outputs.


 
 My next voyage is to try to better understand what I'm hearing, in relation to design and engineering.
  
 I agree with 90% of what you say - I also know I heard a difference between Magni 2 and Magni 2 Uber. The Uber does not tire my ears, whereas the regular did. I'm particularly sensitive to some sounds - like when the plasma TV has too much white, or a transformer starts to make sounds after being plugged in for a few years, or when the fridge turns on a room away, or the birds and insects start to get carried away with their chirping and buzzing outside.
  
 There are many, more expensive amplifiers, I simply could not stand for long either - WA7 with the original solid state power supply, Audeze Deckard, Oppo HA-1. When I speak of liking the Magni 2 Uber, I mean this in relation to products such as the Schiit Ragnarok, Cavalli Liquid Carbon, DNA Sonett 2, Simaudio Moon NEO 230HAD, etc. There's simply a certainly cleanliness that I need to have first, before I can sit down to listen to something for many hours on end. The Magni 2 Uber has this. In my recollection, when I owned it the Magni 2 did not.


----------



## StanD

sheldaze said:


> My next voyage is to try to better understand what I'm hearing, in relation to design and engineering.
> 
> I agree with 90% of what you say - I also know I heard a difference between Magni 2 and Magni 2 Uber. The Uber does not tire my ears, whereas the regular did. I'm particularly sensitive to some sounds - like when the plasma TV has too much white, or a transformer starts to make sounds after being plugged in for a few years, or when the fridge turns on a room away, or the birds and insects start to get carried away with their chirping and buzzing outside.
> 
> There are many, more expensive amplifiers, I simply could not stand for long either - WA7 with the original solid state power supply, Audeze Deckard, Oppo HA-1. When I speak of liking the Magni 2 Uber, I mean this in relation to products such as the Schiit Ragnarok, Cavalli Liquid Carbon, DNA Sonett 2, Simaudio Moon NEO 230HAD, etc. There's simply a certainly cleanliness that I need to have first, before I can sit down to listen to something for many hours on end. The Magni 2 Uber has this. In my recollection, when I owned it the Magni 2 did not.


 

 Recollection is a funny thing. Often I bring up the limitation of human echoic memory, it lasts for a few seconds. You might try getting an A/B switch so you can compare the same set of headphones between two volume matched Amps on a short loop of music. Have another person throw the switch and not let you know which Amp you are listening to. Try to hear the difference and identify which Amp, the person throwing the switch position should know. It's an interesting experience.


----------



## ibbanez

Well I just purchased the Modi2U/Magni2U stack, so I'm excited to get it in and check it out.


----------



## bsodmike

Been enjoying my setup having gotten these about a week ago. Grado RS1e sound lovely. Got the Multibit DAC and Uber amp


----------



## bsodmike

Another snap. Thanks


----------



## r2muchstuff

Evaluations underway:
 I am trying to determine which combination of this stuff gives *ME* the best results for a portable stack and a transportable AC required kit.
  
 3 Sources
 iPod G7 160GB > Fostex HP-P1 
 iPod G7 160GB > Cyber Labs AlgoRhythem Solo R
 iPod G7 160GB > Nuforce iCon iDO
  
 All above have digital out and line out.
 Thus - they may feed an amp directly (as transport & DAC) OR feed the Modi (as transport only) 
  
  
 Schiit Modi 2 Uber 4490
  
  
 4 Amps
 (5 if iDO HP out is counted)
 Fostex HP-P1
 Fostex HP-V1
 Alo RX dB - single ended
 Schiit Mangi 2 Uber
  
 All set to high gain.
  
  
 Many combinations to try.
  
 #1 - Testing Amps
  
 iPod G7 160GB - Apple Lossless > iDO > coax > Modi > RCA splitter > RCA to 3.5 & RCA to RCA > Mangi & HP-V1 or RX or HP-P1 > Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 ohm
  
  
 Mangi = HP-V1 > RX > HP-P1
 Mangi - HP-V1 have differences, however music enjoyment is the same.  RX is close, yet less.  HP-P1 last.  iDo HP out was not tested.
  
  
 #2 - Testing DACs
  
 iPod G7 160GB - Apple Lossless > CLAS > 3.5 to 3.5 > FiiO 4 way switch >
 iPod G7 160GB - Apple Lossless > HP-P1 > 3.5 to 3.5 > FiiO 4 way switch > 
 iPod G7 160GB - Apple Lossless > iDO > RCA to 3.5 > FiiO 4 way switch > 
 iPod G7 160GB - Apple Lossless > iDO > coax > Modi 2 Uber > RCA to 3.5 > FiiO 4 way switch >
  
 FiiO 4 way switch > 3.5 to RCA > Mangi 2 Uber > Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 ohm
  
  
 Modi > iDo > CLAS > HP-P1
  
 Big caution - With this setup there is very little difference between the DACs - Quick switching and longer listening finally gave me some variation between the DACs.
  
 With the Magni 2 Uber as the amp and DT 990 as the headphones differences were slight, other amps and headphones may change these results.
  
 The Modi is a notch above the others.  The iDo/CLAS/HP=P1 are really close.
 The Modi 2U and iDO are AC powered; the CLAS and HP-P1 are battery powered.
  
 The Modi 2U carries more weight/fullness, clarity/details and separation, the iDO has clarity/details with separation and balance, the CLAS is natural with air and the HP-P1 has solid bass and forward mids yet less clarity and separation.
  
 WARNING - this is relative to each other and these differences are very SLIGHT.
  
 Overall winner = Schiit stack with iDo.
 I also learned that the portable (non AC) stacks are darn good   Especially the HP-V1 amp.
  
 YMMV,
 r2


----------



## ginetto61

sheldaze said:


> .... When I speak of liking the Magni 2 Uber, I mean this in relation to products such as the _*Schiit Ragnarok, Cavalli Liquid Carbon, DNA Sonett 2, Simaudio Moon NEO 230HAD*_, etc.    There's simply a certainly cleanliness that I need to have first, before I can sit down to listen to something for many hours on end. The Magni 2 Uber has this. In my recollection, when I owned it the Magni 2 did not.


 
  
 Hi and sorry to jump in again but I am very interested.
 Do you mean that you have actually listened to those top amps ?  those should be quite the best available I think.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 If so I have to find a Uber immediately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thanks again,  gino


----------



## ibbanez

bsodmike said:


> Another snap. Thanks


 
 Love it... This will have to hold me over till my setup comes this week.  But then I still have to wait another several weeks for Mass Drop for my AKG's   I may just go ahead and get my Closed back m40x's to hold me over until they arrive ;p  But until then, I will keep looking at all the pics you guys provide ;p lol


----------



## ibbanez

r2muchstuff said:


> Evaluations underway:
> I am trying to determine which combination of this stuff gives *ME* the best results for a portable stack and a transportable AC required kit.
> 
> 3 Sources
> ...


 
 Well DAMN.....  You have so much awesome stuff there ;p


----------



## fritz1234

I just got a Magni 2
  
 I'm happy with it. Seems to have very good S/N, and is powerful. Weird AC/AC adapter. No swapping that sucker out.
  
 I was initially looking at the Fiio K5 because I have a E17 (that i don't use all that much). Glad I bought this though. I'm sure the K5 is fine, but I don't want to use the E17 all the time. Also, I don't like how no one has seen the insides. I like the porn. 
  
 I may go through the whole upgrade insanity later. Maybe next year. I want to put a few miles on this one.


----------



## ibbanez

Hey guys, I just got my Schiit Stack and I love it.  Now, I have to wait for my first real headset come in, the AKG k7xx from Massdrop, which apparently will be here next Thursday.  But for now, the Cloud II's (aka Takstar Prod80)....  But for now, here is a sneak peak....


----------



## HC Over Lambda

Do the clouds benefit much from amping?


----------



## ibbanez

You know, I honestly wasn't expecting much, since I'm returning them to Best Buy this week, since my AKG's are coming in, but I had to try and OMG YES they benefit greatly.  Now, I am new to all of this, but lets say that even those they are low end headphones, they sound phenomenal through this setup.  I hear so much separation compared to my old life of blah audio ;p   I was using the supplied usb/dac that comes with the cloud II's, so that could be why the big jump in audio quality.  With the stock usb/dac, I could never crank it up to ear hurting levels, but it was so so level.  With the Schiit Stack 2 Uber, I can CRANK it up.  These cans actually sound pretty ok, but I'm a noob and this is my first real pair until my others come next week.  Hope this helps.


----------



## zoozilla

Maybe this is a stupid question, but I'm in Japan and looking at the Modi 2 Uber.
  
 Would I be fine with the US Plug AC adapter?


----------



## killeraxemannic

zoozilla said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question, but I'm in Japan and looking at the Modi 2 Uber.
> 
> Would I be fine with the US Plug AC adapter?


 
  
 I am not an expert but.... The power adapter that comes with the Modi 2 USA says Input of 120V AC 60HZ on it. I would assume that if you bought the Modi 2 you could use a high quality power adapter from your country that puts out 16V, 500mA which is what the input of the Modi 2 wants. Schiit also has a few options on their site for UK, Australia etc which are 230V. Not sure what the power spec is in Japan.


----------



## jnak00

zoozilla said:


> Maybe this is a stupid question, but I'm in Japan and looking at the Modi 2 Uber.
> 
> Would I be fine with the US Plug AC adapter?




I've used North American electronics in Japan with no problem. Japan is 100v. If you want to be sure, you can contact Schiit support


----------



## killeraxemannic

I have a question about making sure you are using the WDM driver as opposed to Direct Sound in Windows 10 with the Modi Multibit. It is to my understanding that the traditional only way you can get the WDM to be used is to have an application that can take exclusive control of the Modi and use the WDM driver instead of going through direct sound. Applications like Tidal and Jriver seem to be able to do this and provide really good sound. However at least in my case when I give Tidal exclusive control over the Modi I don't get any sounds from anything else. This is fine when all I am doing is listening to music but when I am multitasking or working this becomes a problem. The only way I have found so far around all of this is to download VB-Audio Voicementer Bananna but I am not sure that It is actually doing me any good. In the voicemeeter software it creates it's own virtual inputs and outputs that show up in the windows sound panel and you can set it to the default input and output of your OS and then have it take control of the Modi but it seems like it can only do 96k max. Not bad but not the full potential of the Modi. It also doesn't seem to sound quite as good as giving Tidal exclusive to the Modi, but I do think it sounds a bit better than using direct sound. Is there a better solution out there than this? Seems like you either have the option of lower quality sound and a normal working system or higher quality sound but you can only listen to sound from one application.


----------



## Willy 2 Streams

Know what you mean...I've posted reviews on the original Valhalla and the Magni 2. I gave the Valhalla 5 stars and the Magni (2) four stars. But I had occasion to quickly A>B them recently using a pair of RCA male>dual RCA female splitters. With the gain matched (easy to do, since their gain is identical with the volume pots @ same position), I was not able to hear ANY difference between the two. NONE. The Magni 2 (with HD650's) sounded about as smooth and velvety as did the Valhalla. Did the Magni 2 break in more, or did I just hear what I wanted to hear with the Valhalla? Maybe a little of both, but probably subliminal things are at play here. Long term listening, my ears just relax a little more still with the Valhalla, probably because of some 2nd order harmonics. But I've come away even more impressed by the Magni 2. With the HD 650's it is THE one to beat for bargain amplifiers, IMHO.


----------



## StanD

willy 2 streams said:


> Know what you mean...I've posted reviews on the original Valhalla and the Magni 2. I gave the Valhalla 5 stars and the Magni (2) four stars. But I had occasion to quickly A>B them recently using a pair of RCA male>dual RCA female splitters. With the gain matched (easy to do, since their gain is identical with the volume pots @ same position), I was not able to hear ANY difference between the two. NONE. The Magni 2 (with HD650's) sounded about as smooth and velvety as did the Valhalla. Did the Magni 2 break in more, or did I just hear what I wanted to hear with the Valhalla? Maybe a little of both, but probably subliminal things are at play here. Long term listening, my ears just relax a little more still with the Valhalla, probably because of some 2nd order harmonics. But I've come away even more impressed by the Magni 2. With the HD 650's it is THE one to beat for bargain amplifiers, IMHO.


 

 Perhaps both amplifiers have distortion levels that are below a human's ability to perceive and they both have a flat FR in our hearing range. IMO, we are subject to all sorts of perceptual limits that we are not very aware of and expectation begins to color our experience. 
 Perhaps your new experience will allow you to just enjoy your kit without worries. I think it's the headphones that make the real difference.


----------



## Willy 2 Streams

You are right, and I am! Still, I wish somebody would post on what the Magni 2 sounds like with a more _challenging l_oad, like an Oppo-something that'd make my Valhalla puke!


----------



## StanD

willy 2 streams said:


> You are right, and I am! Still, I wish somebody would post on what the Magni 2 sounds like with a more _challenging l_oad, like an Oppo-something that'd make my Valhalla puke!


 
 The Magni has a low impedance output with a good measure of power. It's clean as a whistle and has a flat FR. Sounds good to me. I have an original Magni and it does a great job with my Hifiman Planars that want a good Watt. The original Magi has distortion levels better than anyone can really tell, so what can one expect with the Magni 2. I wouldn't waste time overthinking and would rather be listening.


----------



## bigro

sam21 said:


> Where Can I buy a top quality Power adapter for Magni 2 Uber ?


 
  
 They Come with Regulated A/C power Supply. You are probably going to spend as much as the Amp to get a better one.


----------



## StanD

bigro said:


> They Come with Regulated A/C power Supply. *You are probably going to spend as much as the Amp to get a better one.*


 
 And it probably won't make a difference in SQ.


----------



## ibbanez

So after a little over a week or so, I must say that I love the stack overall.  My only gripe is I wish they would have moved the volume knob over more, away from the plug, the very least, but also making the knob larger.  I am so impressed with the sound of it.  Now if my dang k7xx's would show up, I'd be happy.  They were supposed to arrive today, but no bueno.  Hoping for tomorrow.


----------



## taetertot

edit: see below. lol


----------



## fritz1234

you need to break it in. I suggest 5 hours a day for a month. Then comeback with results.


----------



## taetertot

fritz1234 said:


> No that's right. It's suppose to sound like a assy $10 bluetooth speaker distorting.
> 
> Why don't you like it?





edit: see below lol


----------



## fritz1234

Send it back for a replacement , after trying other headphones, if it is still bad.
  
 It should be really good. Quality control can be a problem. At least then you will know.


----------



## taetertot

fritz1234 said:


> Send it back for a replacement , after trying other headphones, if it is still bad.
> 
> It should be really good. Quality control can be a problem. At least then you will know.


 
  
  
 Edited:
  
 Ok I should have given it more time before posting. Sound is definitely getting better, man that first contact is jarring.  Still doesn't sound great, but I should withhold judgment until I try better phones. I am listening right now to a custom LotR historical battle gameplay. The separation of commentary from the game sound is startling. With on board audio it's all jumbled together. Over the Schiit stack it's like the game sounds are playing on one source, and the dude is talking over my shoulder. I don't know if that even makes sense, this difference; should this stack give you better sound separation than on board? But I am not imagining this. If this holds across music and games, it's worth the upgrade alone.
  
 But I stand by what I was saying -- this build quality is not good. Downright disappointing for $300 frankly. I'm not saying that's a premium price point, but that's where you start to get less forgiving of things like cosmetic blemishes.


----------



## ibbanez

taetertot said:


> Edited:
> 
> Ok I should have given it more time before posting. Sound is definitely getting better, man that first contact is jarring.  Still doesn't sound great, but I should withhold judgment until I try better phones. I am listening right now to a custom LotR historical battle gameplay. The separation of commentary from the game sound is startling. With on board audio it's all jumbled together. Over the Schiit stack it's like the game sounds are playing on one source, and the dude is talking over my shoulder. I don't know if that even makes sense, this difference; should this stack give you better sound separation than on board? But I am not imagining this. If this holds across music and games, it's worth the upgrade alone.
> 
> But I stand by what I was saying -- this build quality is not good. Downright disappointing for $300 frankly. I'm not saying that's a premium price point, but that's where you start to get less forgiving of things like cosmetic blemishes.


 
 Now I just purchase the Uber2 stack as well and my experience has been completely different. I think mine with the Takstar Pro80's sounded awesome, and now with the AKG k7xx's sound really good as well.  Let me ask this, are you only listening to game play footage?  Are you listening to any Lossless audio files?  Also what headphones are you using? good ones? cheap ones?


----------



## tamleo

Hello everyone,
 Tonight my Magni2U  output sound only on one channel. I tried to turn it on/off few times and swapped the cable at the back of the amp but it was still the same. After a while sitting in the panic, I tried to switch the gain of the amp then it worked perfectly again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Does anyone undergo the same situation? Will I need to bring my Magni along in my travel trip to the USA so that I get it checked by Schiit?
 Thank you,


----------



## ibbanez

tamleo said:


> Hello everyone,
> Tonight my Magni2U  output sound only on one channel. I tried to turn it on/off few times and swapped the cable at the back of the amp but it was still the same. After a while sitting in the panic, I tried to switch the gain of the amp then it worked perfectly again
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Maybe possible that a wire from one of the channels on that gain position somehow became disconnected.  If you live outside the US, and are travelling to the US, then I think it would be wise to bring it and send it to them.  Just my thoughts.  How old is it?  Don't they offer a two year warranty on the Schiit Stack?


----------



## tamleo

ibbanez said:


> Maybe possible that a wire from one of the channels on that gain position somehow became disconnected.  If you live outside the US, and are travelling to the US, then I think it would be wise to bring it and send it to them.  Just my thoughts.  How old is it?  Don't they offer a two year warranty on the Schiit Stack?


 
 It is about 4-5 months old. Yes it has 2 years warranty because I bought it new and directly from Schiit website. I will buy a Vali 2 in my travel so carrying 2 amps is a little difficult to me. 
 I used the Asgard and the Mjolnir for years and I have never experience something like this before.
 Ah i have just remember that the Magni had some interruptions when playing music in the last time i used it. I will mail to Schiit later because I already had some questions for them about buying new gears and I am wating for their reply. I dont want to mail them too many at once and to be a troubled customer


----------



## ibbanez

LOL, probably a good idea. I hope it all gets sorted out and working for ya.


----------



## liamosull

For those who have tried both is there a noticeable difference between the modi and modi2?


----------



## IamBeginner

Hello guys, I owned Schiit Magni/Modi 2U and currently connected to my headphones an PC. I'm quite new to audio stuff. I plan to buy a budget speaker, Hivi Swan M10 to be connected to my DAC as well. How can I connect the speaker along with the headphones without the need to unplug the device in case I want to switch between my headphones and speaker? What the cable do I need and if possible can I have the link to buy the cable as well? Just to ensure that I buy the correct cable. Currently, the Modi was connected to my PC using usb cable.
  
 I've read through some of the comments but still not quite sure about it.
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## franzdom

I think the easiest may be to plug the speaker into the amp, as it has a pre-out.
 Alternately you could connect the speaker to the dac with splitters.


----------



## IamBeginner

But if i plug the speaker into the amp through the pre-out, I need to unplug the headphone to make it works right? Can I have the example of the splitters that you mentioned?


----------



## franzdom

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B005DL2OVE
  
 you need 2 of these


----------



## IamBeginner

I see, so that one goes into the Modi's coaxial port right?


----------



## jnak00

That cable (you need two) goes in the RCA out of the Modi.  If you do it this way, your headphones and speakers will both be going at the same time, unless you turn your Magni or your speakers off.
  
 You could put a Schiit SYS between the Modi and Magni.


----------



## IamBeginner

I see. Okay, although not the way that I really wanted but I guess it will do. Thanks to both of you!


----------



## franzdom

Please describe exactly how you would like the workflow...
  
 If you get a Schiit SYS ($50) you can use it instead of the splitters, and then you will switch between one output or the other. You can't have speakers and headphones both on if you go that route. I have done this and it works really well. Only issue is you use the SYS backwards so you have to have the volume knob on it at max (there is no wall wart or power going to the SYS) and you can't use said volume control for your speakers.


----------



## oryan_dunn

franzdom said:


> Please describe exactly how you would like the workflow...
> 
> If you get a Schiit SYS ($50) you can use it instead of the splitters, and then you will switch between one output or the other. You can't have speakers and headphones both on if you go that route. I have done this and it works really well. Only issue is you use the SYS backwards so you have to have the volume knob on it at max (there is no wall wart or power going to the SYS) and you can't use said volume control for your speakers.


 
 So, why won't the volume work when using the SYS as a 1 input, 2 output switcher?
  
 I know they say it won't, I'm just curious.  Seems like if it's all passive, it's just inline resistors on the single leg of the split.


----------



## franzdom

They say it doesn't. For me it worked great for one of the outputs but not the other.
 Actually it did but not well, like it was completely non-linear. Others have reported it not working at all backwards.


----------



## StanD

franzdom said:


> They say it doesn't. For me it worked great for one of the outputs but not the other.
> Actually it did but not well, like it was completely non-linear. Others have reported it not working at all backwards.


 

 When using it backwards it doesn't act as a proper attenuator. Essentially when the volume is down all the way you are pulling the selected output device to ground, kind of like shorting it to ground. There is probably a small amount of resistance because Potentiometers are not perfect, ideally it would be zero Ohms to ground.


----------



## Rlb257

I'm thinking about getting the modi, and I am just wondering if anyone has tried to stream Google play from their Android device through the modi via OGT cable or a like.

Has anyone had success running Google play through their PC to the modi? 

This is part of what I am looking for in a DAC beyond playing flac files from my PC. I was wondering if it's possible? thanks!


----------



## StanD

rlb257 said:


> I'm thinking about getting the modi, and I am just wondering if anyone has tried to stream Google play from their Android device through the modi via OGT cable or a like.
> 
> Has anyone had success running Google play through their PC to the modi?
> 
> This is part of what I am looking for in a DAC beyond playing flac files from my PC. I was wondering if it's possible? thanks!


 
 I've done so from my Android phone via OTG as well as from my laptop via USB. Some Android phones might require a powered USB Hub.
  
 Here's a free open source Google Music app for multiple platforms, even Windoze. Works better than using a browser.
https://www.googleplaymusicdesktopplayer.com/


----------



## jnak00

rlb257 said:


> I'm thinking about getting the modi, and I am just wondering if anyone has tried to stream Google play from their Android device through the modi via OGT cable or a like.
> 
> Has anyone had success running Google play through their PC to the modi?
> 
> This is part of what I am looking for in a DAC beyond playing flac files from my PC. I was wondering if it's possible? thanks!


 
  
 I use Google Play via USB from my PC, as well as over optical from a Chrome Cast audio, both feeding my Mimby.  It sounds pretty good.  I've never used USB OTG from an Android device though.


----------



## Rlb257

Thanks guys I appreciate know how! Any sources for which phones require a powered USB?


----------



## killeraxemannic

jnak00 said:


> I use Google Play via USB from my PC, as well as over optical from a Chrome Cast audio, both feeding my Mimby.  It sounds pretty good.  I've never used USB OTG from an Android device though.


 

 I have an Asus tablet and an OTG cable. I will give it a try when I get home and report back.


----------



## Rlb257

killeraxemannic said:


> I have an Asus tablet and an OTG cable. I will give it a try when I get home and report back.




Thanks man I appreciate it!!


----------



## Bananaheadlin

Does anyone know if the input source's voltage affects the Magni 2 Uber's preamp output? I think I saw a few mentions of this a few pages back, but I'm not sure if there was a conclusive answer there.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Ok so my tablet is an ASUS ZenPad S 8.0 (Z580CA) ruining Android version 5.0, completely stock no root no modifications etc. Works perfectly with my Modi 2 Multibit and my Ugreen OTG cable. 100% plug and play!


----------



## Rlb257

killeraxemannic said:


> Ok so my tablet is an ASUS ZenPad S 8.0 (Z580CA) ruining Android version 5.0, completely stock no root no modifications etc. Works perfectly with my Modi 2 Multibit and my Ugreen OTG cable. 100% plug and play!




Sweet, that's definitely good news. I appreciate you running the test for me. Karma!


----------



## Bananaheadlin

bananaheadlin said:


> Does anyone know if the input source's voltage affects the Magni 2 Uber's preamp output? I think I saw a few mentions of this a few pages back, but I'm not sure if there was a conclusive answer there.


 
  
 For anyone wondering, I messaged Nick from Schiit and got an answer -- it does.


----------



## geoxile

Posted this on the dedicated source subforum, didn't see this megathread. 
  
 Anyone know how a Xonar DX compares to the modi 2U? I feel like my Modi 2U doesn't sound very different, if at all, from my Xonar. But so far I've only tested them with my Swan M10 speakers, so I'm unsure if it's just the speakers being unable to show the difference or if there's really not a big difference. 
  
 That said, the Modi doesn't suffer from the rare, but recurring, loud static from the Xonar on Windows.


----------



## droopy1592

I got the Jotunheim and enjoyed the magni 2U for a while. Gonna sell this baby. Great amp, the JOtunheim is just new topology and is very resolving and I needed something with a balanced output for my LCD4.


----------



## Bananaheadlin

Most of my headphones terminate in 3.5mm, but the Magni requires a 6.3mm jack. Do any of you use adapters like these Sennheisers, but are 3.5mm to 6.3mm, or most just use the standard one-piece adapter jacks?


----------



## jnak00

bananaheadlin said:


> Most of my headphones terminate in 3.5mm, but the Magni requires a 6.3mm jack. Do any of you use adapters like these Sennheisers, but are 3.5mm to 6.3mm, or most just use the standard one-piece adapter jacks?




I use the standard one that comes with most headphones


----------



## gordolindsay

Can anyone compare the Modi 2U to the Audioquest Dragonfly Black for sound quality?


----------



## MrFranc

Today I notice the Modi 2, like the Modi 2 Uber, is using the AK4490 DAC. It's under specs of the Schiit web page. Waiting for the Fulla to make the change.


----------



## Bananaheadlin

Darn, the only reason I got the Modi 2 Uber was because of that chip. Maybe I should consider exchanging it.


----------



## StanD

bananaheadlin said:


> Darn, the only reason I got the Modi 2 Uber was because of that chip. Maybe I should consider exchanging it.


 

 I got the Uber (as an extra DAC) because it has its own power supply and for the extra SPIDF inputs.


----------



## nickwaz98

So I've been having feedback issues from my Modi 2. I get this little static click noise every couple minutes. I've isolated it to the Modi 2 (tested different RCAs, USBs, ports, headphones, sources, everything). I contacted Schiit twice, and sent it in for repair. They did nothing about it, and said there was nothing wrong with it. I can clearly hear the issue recurring when I switch from my onboard DAC to the Modi 2. I can't find any solution, and Schiit won't help. What do I do? 
  
 My setup is Mac Mini/iPhone 6s-->Modi 2-->Magni 2--> HD600/HD598/SE215 if that helps. Any advice/help is very much appreciated.


----------



## StanD

nickwaz98 said:


> So I've been having feedback issues from my Modi 2. I get this little static click noise every couple minutes. I've isolated it to the Modi 2 (tested different RCAs, USBs, ports, headphones, sources, everything). I contacted Schiit twice, and sent it in for repair. They did nothing about it, and said there was nothing wrong with it. I can clearly hear the issue recurring when I switch from my onboard DAC to the Modi 2. I can't find any solution, and Schiit won't help. What do I do?
> 
> My setup is Mac Mini/iPhone 6s-->Modi 2-->Magni 2--> HD600/HD598/SE215 if that helps. Any advice/help is very much appreciated.


 

 Did you try a different location and a power line filter? Perhaps it's electrical noise or some form of EMI/RFI. It could be something as simple as an air conditioner or refrigerator turning on or off.


----------



## geoxile

nickwaz98 said:


> So I've been having feedback issues from my Modi 2. I get this little static click noise every couple minutes. I've isolated it to the Modi 2 (tested different RCAs, USBs, ports, headphones, sources, everything). I contacted Schiit twice, and sent it in for repair. They did nothing about it, and said there was nothing wrong with it. I can clearly hear the issue recurring when I switch from my onboard DAC to the Modi 2. I can't find any solution, and Schiit won't help. What do I do?
> 
> My setup is Mac Mini/iPhone 6s-->Modi 2-->Magni 2--> HD600/HD598/SE215 if that helps. Any advice/help is very much appreciated.




Does the sound cut? Maybe it's your USB cable? A bad cable would usually manifest in sound dropping out. Or maybe the power delivery from your PC isn't great


----------



## nickwaz98

Yes I've tried multiple USB cables. I've also tried a powered USB hub so it can't be the power delivery.


----------



## geoxile

nickwaz98 said:


> Yes I've tried multiple USB cables. I've also tried a powered USB hub so it can't be the power delivery.


 

 Wrap it in foil?


----------



## StanD

nickwaz98 said:


> Yes I've tried multiple USB cables. I've also tried a powered USB hub so it can't be the power delivery.


 

 Noise on the power line.


----------



## nickwaz98

I don't really think that's it, because the issue didn't occur before, and persists when I use my onboard DAC.


----------



## taetertot

So I just ordered a SYS to use with my stack so I can more easily switch between speakers and headphones.
  
 Order received by Schiit at 9:32AM.
  
 Order shipped 9:54AM.
  
 !!
  
 That's the fastest fulfill ever. Restaurants take longer to bring you your meal.
  
  
  
 Also, wow am I loving this uber 2 stack. Paired with Alpha Primes, I just get lost in the music. I can't believe I didn't do this ages ago. I always thought, paying that much makes no sense when onboard audio and phones sound so good these days. Wow was I wrong.


----------



## LazyListener

I just got the Magni 2 and am using it with Audioquest Dragonfly v. 1.2 DAC from the laptop.  Magni 2 sounds good but just a little too bright for my taste.  Is this a known characteristic of this amp?  Can I expect the brightness to calm down with some burn in?  Really good sounding amp, but damn, just too bright.


----------



## Scott Branham

lazylistener said:


> I just got the modi 2 and am using it with Audioquest Dragonfly v. 1.2 DAC from the laptop.  Modi 2 sounds good but just a little too bright for my taste.  Is this a known characteristic of this amp?  Can I expect the brightness to calm down with some burn in?  Really good sounding amp, but damn, just too bright.


 

 What phones are you using with the Modi 2?


----------



## LazyListener

scott branham said:


> What phones are you using with the Modi 2?


 

 Crap!  I did it again.  I meant "Magni 2" not "Modi 2."  Anyway, I'm using HD 650, but all cans I use with this amp sound brighter than with my e10k or AQ Dragonfly used by itself.


----------



## wthefourth

So, I've decided to step up my DAC/Amp game from an original Micca OriGen to a Modi 2 with a Magni 2 Uber. I assume this should work for me, as I'm only going to be using it on my computer. I need the Magni 2 Uber for the pre-outs on the back, but I should be good with just the vanilla Modi 2, correct?


----------



## ironcross12

Would this be a good set up for the Senns HD700'S?
  
 Or would the cheaper MAGNI 2 stack work the same? going to be using for gaming most of all.


----------



## Letmebefrank

ironcross12 said:


> Would this be a good set up for the Senns HD700'S?
> 
> Or would the cheaper MAGNI 2 stack work the same? going to be using for gaming most of all.




I haven't used the HD700 but it was a good setup for my HD650s.


----------



## LazyListener

lazylistener said:


> I just got the Magni 2 and am using it with Audioquest Dragonfly v. 1.2 DAC from the laptop.  Magni 2 sounds good but just a little too bright for my taste.  Is this a known characteristic of this amp?  Can I expect the brightness to calm down with some burn in?  Really good sounding amp, but damn, just too bright.


 

 Can I expect the brightness of the Magni 2 to calm down with some burn in, or will it sound the same as day 1?  If it benefits from burn in, how many hours?


----------



## U-3C

lazylistener said:


> Can I expect the brightness of the Magni 2 to calm down with some burn in, or will it sound the same as day 1?  If it benefits from burn in, how many hours?


 

It depends on these person. I actually recommend listening to it more. Your brain will get used to it.


----------



## LazyListener

u-3c said:


> my
> It depends on these person. I actually recommend listening to it more. Your brain will get used to it.


 

 Doesn't work for me when it comes to brightness.  I don't like brightness and never will.  I'm hoping the unit itself can settle down with some use.


----------



## thesebastian

I'd like to replace my "NuForce UDAC-2" and I was looking at the "Modi 2" and "Modi 2 UBER".....(I'm also seeing the SMSL M8, but I don't know wether is a good option, since I mostly hear 320Kbps music (Spotify Premium, Foobar2000 music, etc)..some CD quality flacs at max. And it has bad support). 
 Objective: Improve quality / solve Udac-2 issues, random weird crisp sounds when switching tracks, stopping/playing music, etc. 

 - Modi 2: I like this one because is USB powered so I don't need to turn it ON/OFF every time I use it. PC's Sleep function will do that (And for the speakers, KRK RP6G3, they turn off after 30 minutes of no input). (Obviously the price is also a big plus). 
 ( I don't suffer ground loop in my current PC: Enermax Revolution X't PSU and Asrock B85M-ITX motherboard )
  
 - Modi 2 Uber: I'm tempted with the Optical input (never tried Optical, I have a realtek onboard optical output, 24/192Khz "according to Windows 10 settings"). If I can leave it always ON, and it consumes low energy in idle, I'd go for this option.  
  
 Now, do you recommend me the upgrade? Or it doesn't worth it.
 Bonus question: Is the UBER power supply, really linear? Because when I search for a linear power supply, I only find big boxes, not "wall warts".


----------



## oryan_dunn

thesebastian said:


> Bonus question: Is the UBER power supply, really linear? Because when I search for a linear power supply, I only find big boxes, not "wall warts".


 
 Bonus answer: It's an AC supply, not a DC supply...


----------



## taetertot

lazylistener said:


> Doesn't work for me when it comes to brightness.  I don't like brightness and never will.  I'm hoping the unit itself can settle down with some use.


 
  
  
 It won't, not by enough. (I don't think the unit settles down; I think your head gets used to the unit.) I have a Magni 2 Uber, and after a few months of it I just ordered a Liquid Carbon. I'll try it with the Modi 2 Uber while I shop for a new DAC. But yeah, I hear you brother, I think the stack is quality, but it is not for everyone and not for every pair of phones.
  
 Plus side, I can get started selling stuff on the forums here.


----------



## LazyListener

taetertot said:


> It won't, not by enough. (I don't think the unit settles down; I think your head gets used to the unit.) I have a Magni 2 Uber, and after a few months of it I just ordered a Liquid Carbon. I'll try it with the Modi 2 Uber while I shop for a new DAC. But yeah, I hear you brother, I think the stack is quality, but it is not for everyone and not for every pair of phones.
> 
> Plus side, I can get started selling stuff on the forums here.


 

 I switched from using it with Dragonfly DAC to iPhone 6 and the brightness was much reduced with a bit more bass. Very listenable.  I really don't want to spring for the Modi 2 DAC if I don't have to.  Not sure if Modi is more neutral than Dragonfly 1.2.
  
 I got the Magni 2 to use with HD 650, but honestly the 650 sounds pretty good just from my Fiio E10K.  May just stay with that.


----------



## thatguyuphigh

I currently have the modi 2 uber. If it can only sample 24/192 music does that mean that my DSD music collection (64/128) is being down sampled? I mainly have the DSD files for my DAP which I know can play and sample dsd. Sorry if this is a really noob like question. Thanks


----------



## MrFranc

thatguyuphigh
  
 Don't know the player or OS you are using, but mainly yes! I have Foobar2000 and have it setup to convert DSD to PCM sample-rate 176400. Witch then play utilizing ASIO driver under W10.


----------



## thatguyuphigh

mrfranc said:


> thatguyuphigh
> 
> Don't know the player or OS you are using, but mainly yes! I have Foobar2000 and have it setup to convert DSD to PCM sample-rate 176400. Witch then play utilizing ASIO driver under W10.


 
 I am also using foobar2000 with the same plugin you are using, and the same DSD to PCM settings as well.


----------



## dasman

lazylistener said:


> Can I expect the brightness of the Magni 2 to calm down with some burn in, or will it sound the same as day 1?  If it benefits from burn in, how many hours?


 
  
 I had the same issue (paired with HD600) and it never calmed down for me.  I ended up selling the Magni 2 and going with the Vali (found a Vali 1 dirt cheap).  Far superior pairing IMO (if you can handle the microphonics when turning it on or bumping it).  I plan on replacing the Vali with a Bottlehead Crack that I've yet to assemble...


----------



## LazyListener

dasman said:


> I had the same issue (paired with HD600) and it never calmed down for me.  I ended up selling the Magni 2 and going with the Vali (found a Vali 1 dirt cheap).  Far superior pairing IMO (if you can handle the microphonics when turning it on or bumping it).  I plan on replacing the Vali with a Bottlehead Crack that I've yet to assemble...


 

 I must say that most of my issues with the Magni 2 brightness were mostly attributable to the Audioquest Dragonfly v. 1.2 that I paired it with.  It's a bad pairing.  Made the 650 sound thin, bright, and no body.  The Dragonfly by itself sounds quite good, just a touch bright and a bit lacking in bass.  Paired with Magni 2, way too bright.
  
 Connected iphone 6 to Magni 2 and immediate improvement.  Much more neutral.  I'll be trying the Magni 2 with the line out on the E10K soon.


----------



## taetertot

I too am


lazylistener said:


> I switched from using it with Dragonfly DAC to iPhone 6 and the brightness was much reduced with a bit more bass. Very listenable.  I really don't want to spring for the Modi 2 DAC if I don't have to.  Not sure if Modi is more neutral than Dragonfly 1.2.
> 
> I got the Magni 2 to use with HD 650, but honestly the 650 sounds pretty good just from my Fiio E10K.  May just stay with that.


 
  
  
  
 I finally got around to trying 24 bit 192khz, and the higher res really improves the sound. It's still too bright with both of my phones (Primes and HE 400i), but far more tolerable.
  
 One thing about MM2U though, it's fantastic for gaming. I'll probably keep the stack just for that purpose. Is there any way to do a USB A/B switch without signal issues?


----------



## ironcross12

Hello guys.
  
 I'm going to order a MAGNI 2 UBER or a MAGNI 2 for my senns 700HDs.
  
 what is the difference in these AMPs?


----------



## StanD

ironcross12 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I'm going to order a MAGNI 2 UBER or a MAGNI 2 for my senns 700HDs.
> 
> what is the difference in these AMPs?


 

 Check Schiit's web site, it's very detailed. You can see the differences in features and determine what you require. As far as power output, if you think in dB rather than wattage, it isn't large. I believe the Uber has a better finish, looks nicer at matches their better products.


----------



## LazyListener

Last night I connected the line out of the E10K to the Magni 2.  Previously, I was using only the E10K as both DAC and amp, which I was fairly happy with, especially with the E10K's bass boost on.  Below are my initial impressions of the 650 with each set up.
  
 The E10K alone can easily power the 650.  In low gain, a comfortable volume was 3-4 on the dial.  5-6 on the dial being pretty loud.  Switching to high gain obviously adds volume but also adds a sharpness and edge to the treble.  The E10K amp section already has a little bit of edginess and sharpness to certain treble frequencies evident on some songs.  Soundstage, layering, depth, and separation are quite decent to pretty good.  Detail is good.  Bass is very light unless the bass boost is turned on, in which case it's pretty good.  Overall, the E10K is a decent listen and a pretty good one considering its price.
  
 Now, using the E10K as a DAC only and connecting its line output to the Magni 2, the sound is very different, in some ways better and in some ways worse.  Low gain only provides barely adequate volume, but I found that in this particular set up, the Magni 2 needs to be set on high gain for proper volume control.  On high gain, a comfortable level is about 30-40% on the dial.  Comfortably loud is about 60% on the dial.  With this set up, the sound is fuller, more weighty and well rounded.  The edginess/sharpness to the treble is completely gone, replaced by a nice crisp upper treble.  Mids are fuller and more present.  Bass is a bit more pronounced, but still too light for my taste.  So I took the FR bass boost graph from Fiio's website and reproduced it best I could in EqualizerAPO.  Sounded much better with the bass EQ'd in, similar to the E10K's bass boost, but tighter.  I noticed I could crank the volume higher with the Magni 2 without the mids or highs getting too loud forcing me to want to turn it down.  Basically, with the Magni 2 I can play the music much louder and still hear everything comfortably.
  
 Now, to the surprising negatives to the sound using the E10K DAC and Magni 2.  First and foremost, the soundstage shrunk considerably.  It's virtually non-existent by comparison.  A very 2 dimensional sound.  Likewise, the layering and depth were gone.  Very little of that by comparison.  It's more like an even wall of sound coming from the same distance.  Sound separation still there but not quite as good as with the Fiio alone.  I was very surprised the sound quality decreased so apparently in these aspects with the Magni 2.
  
 Considering the Fiio DAC is used in both setups, I'd have to attribute the loss of soundstage, layering, and depth to the Magni 2.
  
 Is there anything out there under $200 that provides fullness, body, volume, and smoothness, while also providing soundstage, layering, depth, detail, and separation?


----------



## ironcross12

stand said:


> Check Schiit's web site, it's very detailed. You can see the differences in features and determine what you require. As far as power output, if you think in dB rather than wattage, it isn't large. I believe the Uber has a better finish, looks nicer at matches their better products.


 
 I did look i seen there was a out put for speakers but my speakers are gaming speakers not sure if i need a AMP
 https://www.scan.co.uk/products/corsair-gaming-audio-series-sp2500-high-power-21-pc-speaker-system-wiith-sub-woofer-232watts-rms-wir
  
 I'm just a noob to audio so not sure which ones to go for so seeking advice and knowledge from people who know about AMPS.
 I'm going to run a output from my MOBO to the AMP and use it for my headphones. 
  
 I was told to go for a tube AMP but its my Frist so want a good SS AMP.


----------



## oryan_dunn

ironcross12 said:


> I did look i seen there was a out put for speakers but my speakers are gaming speakers not sure if i need a AMP
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/corsair-gaming-audio-series-sp2500-high-power-21-pc-speaker-system-wiith-sub-woofer-232watts-rms-wir
> 
> I'm just a noob to audio so not sure which ones to go for so seeking advice and knowledge from people who know about AMPS.
> ...


 

 ​By the looks of it, those are powered speakers and will not need their own amp.  I have a similar setup for my PC, so I got the Magni 2 Uber, and I use the Uber's variable Pre-outs to control the volume on the speakers instead of the inline volume control (I'm not sure if you'll be able to completely replace the volume control, but my Logitech speakers had the control in the wire, so it was easy to bypass).
  
 Also, you'll likely also need several 3.5mm to stereo RCA cables.


----------



## StanD

discernible


ironcross12 said:


> I did look i seen there was a out put for speakers but my speakers are gaming speakers not sure if i need a AMP
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/corsair-gaming-audio-series-sp2500-high-power-21-pc-speaker-system-wiith-sub-woofer-232watts-rms-wir
> 
> I'm just a noob to audio so not sure which ones to go for so seeking advice and knowledge from people who know about AMPS.
> ...


 
 The tube vs. SS debate can get very hot. I'm in the SS camp as I look for no discernible distortion. IMO a top quality tube amp has no discernible but costs more than an equivalent SS amp.
 If your speakers are powered then as already suggested the Uber will serve you well. When it comes to audio forums my best advice is to protect your wallet at all times, Schiit offers great products at various price points, so you're looking at the right vendor.


----------



## JuanseAmador

Hey guys, in February I bought a Magni 2 Uber to pair with my soon arriving TH-X00. Everything went perfectly fine, I was pleased with the extra oomph it gave to my HD 25-1, and was happy I now had a powerful amp for any mid-fi headphone I wanted to buy.

Fast forward to April, and my wall wart died all of a sudden, there was no power outage, nothing. I think my Magni still works since I fed it using a regular AC/DC adapter which will turn it on, but sound won't come out. Anyways, I emailed their customer service and was quickly sent a replacement to the original shipping address, problem was, I do not live in the US and was just spending my vacations at that place. I tried to explain this to the employee, but they just said they will only ship to the original address, that's their return policy.

I was somewhat upset, since it wasn't much work to just ship it somewhere else, and the worst part is that I wanted it shipped to San Diego, the original city where it arrived, just a different address. They don't know this because they didn't even ask, which I thought was kinda ****ty from them, I wished they would have at least offered something different.

Anyway, let's just say that's their policy and it's pretty strict. Now, the problem is that I've tried to contact them twice since, to at least get it shipped there, but now they won't even answer my emails. I've been 8 months without being able to use my Magni, and I couldn't even test it with the Fostex.
Overall, I'm a bit disappointed with Schiit. I'll try calling their customer service (over my outrageously expensive overseas fees) and see if I get a better result
.
Any advice?


----------



## axtran

Every once in a while, I have to continously power on and off my Modi 2U so that the computer I have it hooked up to can recognize it again. Is this a common issue for anyone else? Windows 10.


----------



## Mr Rick

juanseamador said:


> Hey guys, in February I bought a Magni 2 Uber to pair with my soon arriving TH-X00. Everything went perfectly fine, I was pleased with the extra oomph it gave to my HD 25-1, and was happy I now had a powerful amp for any mid-fi headphone I wanted to buy.
> 
> Fast forward to April, and my wall wart died all of a sudden, there was no power outage, nothing. I think my Magni still works since I fed it using a regular AC/DC adapter which will turn it on, but sound won't come out. Anyways, I emailed their customer service and was quickly sent a replacement to the original shipping address, problem was, I do not live in the US and was just spending my vacations at that place. I tried to explain this to the employee, but they just said they will only ship to the original address, that's their return policy.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I realize you are standing on principal, but at this point why don't you just order a replacement wall-wart from the Schiit website and have it sent to the location of your choice. At least you will be back up and running.


----------



## ironcross12

stand said:


> discernible
> The tube vs. SS debate can get very hot. I'm in the SS camp as I look for no discernible distortion. IMO a top quality tube amp has no discernible but costs more than an equivalent SS amp.
> If your speakers are powered then as already suggested the Uber will serve you well. When it comes to audio forums my best advice is to protect your wallet at all times, Schiit offers great products at various price points, so you're looking at the right vendor.


 
 Yeah my speakers will be fine the way they are as its a good set up.
  
 But i want the AMP mainly for my HD700's and to get the best sound i can when playing games and maybe some youtube vid/music.
  
 So apart from the output for speakers there is no difference in the hardware?


----------



## StanD

ironcross12 said:


> Yeah my speakers will be fine the way they are as its a good set up.
> 
> But i want the AMP mainly for my HD700's and to get the best sound i can when playing games and maybe some youtube vid/music.
> 
> So apart from the output for speakers there is no difference in the hardware?


 
 You mean the preamp out for powered speakers. That and the Uber has a little more power, not all that much when you look at it in dB, which relates to how we hear it.


----------



## Andy-Pa

Greetings to all, read the whole thread, I liked the reviews, so far bought the uber modi 2, but not for a long time he worked, refuses to work at all, distorts the sound, the sound disappears sometimes, does not respond to the button for switching the input channels.

  
 I'm sorry for the English, I have been through a translator.


----------



## JuanseAmador

mr rick said:


> juanseamador said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, in February I bought a Magni 2 Uber to pair with my soon arriving TH-X00. Everything went perfectly fine, I was pleased with the extra oomph it gave to my HD 25-1, and was happy I now had a powerful amp for any mid-fi headphone I wanted to buy.
> ...




I really don't want to pay $20 to replace a faulty product under warranty, I guess I'll have to do that. Probably never buying from Schiit again, I originally intended to get the combo, well not anymore.


----------



## tamleo

ironcross12 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I'm going to order a MAGNI 2 UBER or a MAGNI 2 for my senns 700HDs.
> 
> what is the difference in these AMPs?


 
 The uber has more treble and a clearer sounding. I had both.


----------



## StanD

tamleo said:


> The uber has more treble and a clearer sounding. I had both.


 

 Did you A/B compare them, volume matched, using a switch?


----------



## JuanseAmador

tamleo said:


> ironcross12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys.
> ...




Don't give false advice, they sound the same, one has speaker outputs, the other one doesn't.


----------



## bigro

juanseamador said:


> Don't give false advice, they sound the same, one has speaker outputs, the other one doesn't.


 
 The RCA output is not the only difference, The Uber Has More Power and a Different Gain stage than the standard Magni 2.


----------



## tamleo

stand said:


> Did you A/B compare them, volume matched, using a switch?


 
 Yes. I a/b with the modi2u and the lcd-2 r2. Besides a/b, i also listened to each amp carefuly for many weeks. I wish I could have chosen the magni2 standard because it is cheaper but I chose the Uber after all. It was all about sound quality.


----------



## StanD

tamleo said:


> Yes. I a/b with the modi2u and the lcd-2 r2. Besides a/b, i also listened to each amp carefuly for many weeks. I wish I could have chosen the magni2 standard because it is cheaper but I chose the Uber after all. It was all about sound quality.


 

 Which A/B switch did you use?


----------



## Bugge

Hi, I have just recently bought the hd 600, a decent upgrade over my previous dt 770's. I altso have untill today only had a steinberg ci1 soundcard to power them with. The Steinberg soundcard did power them pretty well, but i heard some muddyness in the bass on some tracks. And from what i have read, the hd 600 have a bump in ohm at about 100hz. So i thought buying the magni 2 to power them would make a good improvement.
  
 After a/b testing using the steinberg as a dac into the magni 2 vs the headphone out on the steinberg, i can't really hear any difference. Does that mean that the steinberg soundcard's dac and headphone amp is just fine, or does it mean that i would hear a bigger difference if i bought a different dac for my magni 2?


----------



## Andy-Pa

The culprit was my breaking power connector power supply unit, which is made in China.


----------



## bigro

bugge said:


> Hi, I have just recently bought the hd 600, a decent upgrade over my previous dt 770's. I altso have untill today only had a steinberg ci1 soundcard to power them with. The Steinberg soundcard did power them pretty well, but i heard some muddyness in the bass on some tracks. And from what i have read, the hd 600 have a bump in ohm at about 100hz. So i thought buying the magni 2 to power them would make a good improvement.
> 
> After a/b testing using the steinberg as a dac into the magni 2 vs the headphone out on the steinberg, i can't really hear any difference. Does that mean that the steinberg soundcard's dac and headphone amp is just fine, or does it mean that i would hear a bigger difference if i bought a different dac for my magni 2?


 
 I am not Familiar with the Steinberg except from the website. There is not a lot of info about whats in there so I am guessing nothing special. From my trials and errors. I found Transducers, Then DACS make a more overall difference in SQ. However, "Muddyness" in Bass could, maybe, possibly be not enough power in the amp but I doubt that, I have a Magni 2 Uber and I never needed all of its power. You have very good pair of headphones and good amp. If it were me I would try a different Dac, even better if you have a friends with ones you can try before you buy.


----------



## Bacon Bits

I have a quick question. Will the modi 2(normal) and the magni 2 uber's different chassis have a noticeable color difference since I don't need the modi 2 uber's extra inputs and want to save a little bit of cash.


----------



## Letmebefrank

bacon bits said:


> I have a quick question. Will the modi 2(normal) and the magni 2 uber's different chassis have a noticeable color difference since I don't need the modi 2 uber's extra inputs and want to save a little bit of cash.




To me, yes it's very noticeable, but it doesn't bother me that much. I had the modi 2 Uber and the magni 2.


----------



## fanglekai

Just ordered the Magni 2 Uber and Modi 2 Uber for use with my Sennheiser HD 600. I didn't have an amp previously so I'm excited to hear the difference.


----------



## BluePotato

fanglekai said:


> Just ordered the Magni 2 Uber and Modi 2 Uber for use with my Sennheiser HD 600. I didn't have an amp previously so I'm excited to hear the difference.


 
 I look forward to reading your impressions.


----------



## hy931208

I've recently learned that magni 2 falls a little more on the bright side as far as amps go?


----------



## U-3C

hy931208 said:


> I've recently learned that magni 2 falls a little more on the bright side as far as amps go?




I believe it's pretty neutral, which for many means very very very bright, especially if they are used to tubes.


----------



## StanD

hy931208 said:


> I've recently learned that magni 2 falls a little more on the bright side as far as amps go?


 

 The FR is as flat as can be so I don't see how it can sound bright. Although some say the LED is a bit on the bright side.


----------



## U-3C

stand said:


> The FR is as flat as can be so I don't see how it can sound bright. Although some say the LED is a bit on the bright side.




I'm sure some duct tape over it will tame them and make the amp darker/sweeter.


----------



## geoxile

Are there any problems with turning the Magni 2U on and off while headphones are plugged in?


----------



## tafens

geoxile said:


> Are there any problems with turning the Magni 2U on and off while headphones are plugged in?




I have the headphones plugged in all the time, also when turning on/off. No problems so far (I've had it for over a year).

The muting relay (the click you hear from the unit about 10 seconds from turning on) is there to make sure it is safe to keep things plugged in.


----------



## geoxile

tafens said:


> I have the headphones plugged in all the time, also when turning on/off. No problems so far (I've had it for over a year).
> 
> The muting relay (the click you hear from the unit about 10 seconds from turning on) is there to make sure it is safe to keep things plugged in.


 
 Ah, I actually thought that pop/click was something going wrong! Glad you cleared that up, thanks.


----------



## Ulises

lum-x said:


> I just wanted to say that I got a pair of HD800 and schiit stack. So far I am very pleased, going from ie 80 and from PC 350 Special Edition is another world.
> 
> However i have to ask if people have any advice on how to set up Modi 2 on linux to have better experience. Windows makes this quite easy. Thanks.




You can set gmusicbrowswer to play bit perfect audio easily. In case you are streaming from say tidal, use Google chrome to be able to listen to hifi. Needless to say, if you use Google chrome it will be mixed by pulse audio most likely, instead of ALSA. 
http://mangel312.blogspot.com/2014/05/bit-perfect-audio-in-ubuntu.html


----------



## Ulises

ulises said:


> You can set gmusicbrowswer to play bit perfect audio easily. In case you are streaming from say tidal, use Google chrome to be able to listen to hifi. Needless to say, if you use Google chrome it will be mixed by pulse audio most likely, instead of ALSA.
> http://mangel312.blogspot.com/2014/05/bit-perfect-audio-in-ubuntu.html





Also, check this article to improve sound in pulseaudio: https://pacesettergraam.wordpress.com/2016/02/19/improve-sound-quality-by-pulseaudio-configuration/


----------



## califmike33

New to the forum want to say hello to everyone.

Ok I have akg 712 pro and schiit vali 2 and running my android phone into the amp. The low gain won't hardly drive them at full volume. I have to use hi gain at 3 o'clock to drive. I don't like the sound of this amp. I'm interested in the schiit stack and want to know if anybody is using akg 712 with it ?


----------



## Selbi

Does anyone know how well pairing a Magni with a Fiio E10K (line-out) works? I'd rather skip the Modi in favor of my Fiio if I can help it, to save some money. But I got no idea how much I'll be "missing".


----------



## LazyListener

selbi said:


> Does anyone know how well pairing a Magni with a Fiio E10K (line-out) works? I'd rather skip the Modi in favor of my Fiio if I can help it, to save some money. But I got no idea how much I'll be "missing".


 

 Can't comment on the Modi, but E10K line out to Magni 2 sounds just fine to me.  There is a loss of soundstage and spaciousness vs just using the E10K by itself, but the Magni 2 does add some fullness and warmth.


----------



## Selbi

lazylistener said:


> Can't comment on the Modi, but E10K line out to Magni 2 sounds just fine to me.  There is a loss of soundstage and spaciousness vs just using the E10K by itself, but the Magni 2 does add some fullness and warmth.


 

 How much soundstage loss are we talking about? Is it absolute ground zero (nothing beyond the earcups) or can you still sufficiently tell instruments apart? I'd like to have as much warmth and soundstage as possible (directly contradictory, I know), but if I had to choose I would probably choose soundstage.
  
 In turn, how much warmth/fullness does the Magni offer by comparison?


----------



## LazyListener

selbi said:


> How much soundstage loss are we talking about? Is it absolute ground zero (nothing beyond the earcups) or can you still sufficiently tell instruments apart? I'd like to have as much warmth and soundstage as possible (directly contradictory, I know), but if I had to choose I would probably choose soundstage.
> 
> In turn, how much warmth/fullness does the Magni offer by comparison?


 

 To my ears, it's a noticeable loss of soundstage and spaciousness.  Separation, not so much.  Separation is still pretty good.  I think the extra power of the Magni 2 amplifies all those subtle little background sounds to a point that they kind of blend in with the foreground more, which makes the overall sound more 2-dimensional.  There's still some soundstage and spaciousness present, but it's not nearly as good as the E10K by itself.
  
 The Magni 2 sounds "proper" to me in terms of warmth or fullness of the sound.  Not too warm.  Just properly full and correct.  Even female vocals have a fuller more natural sound to them.  The E10K by comparison, sounds a bit thin overall.  Again, it's hard to quantify in words.  You just have to hear it for yourself and make your own judgments.
  
 The extra amplification of the Magni 2 really helps with Classical music.  The added dynamic range helps a lot.  Soft sounds that can sound a bit distant or lost on the E10K, are clearly present, and when louder sounds hit, it sounds quite nice.  Much better experience than E10K.


----------



## ak77

Is anyone here running the Modi 2 (Uber) with the Magni 2 (Non uber)?
  
 I am thinking about buying this setup, and only shelling out the extra 50$ for the Modi 2 because of the optical feature.


----------



## AviP

ak77 said:


> Is anyone here running the Modi 2 (Uber) with the Magni 2 (Non uber)?
> 
> I am thinking about buying this setup, and only shelling out the extra 50$ for the Modi 2 because of the optical feature.


 
 I am, in my bedside rig.
 I originally bought Modi2 and Magni2 both non-uber, but then I needed optical, so I bought the Modi2U and sold the Modi2.
 Any specific questions?


----------



## Selbi

> Originally Posted by *LazyListener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The E10K by comparison, sounds a bit thin overall.  Again, it's hard to quantify in words.  You just have to hear it for yourself and make your own judgments.


 
  
 That's my main criticism with the E10K. Sounds pretty artificial and flat. It's like my headphones are not wanting to go to their full potential, and they are not hard to drive at all (X2).
  
 This clears up the question whether the Magni is worth it or not, which I take as a yes (soundstage I gotta judge for myself, but if it doesn't completely drop it, I'm fine). *Now only the question remains, just how much better the Modi is in comparison to the E10K's DAC.*
  
 Quote:


avip said:


> I am, in my bedside rig.
> I originally bought Modi2 and Magni2 both non-uber, but then I needed optical, so I bought the Modi2U and sold the Modi2.
> Any specific questions?


 
  
 I'm not the one who asked that question, but I'm still curious. Do you recall any audio differences between the two DACs or is the difference literally just an optical in at 50 bucks more?


----------



## AviP

selbi said:


> I'm not the one who asked that question, but I'm still curious. Do you recall any audio differences between the two DACs or is the difference literally just an optical in at 50 bucks more?



There is definitely a noticeable difference, but the Modi2 was a 4396 model and the Modi2U is a 4490 model, so it could very well be because of that.


----------



## winders

Hello everyone. First post for a new member so be kind!
  
 I am planning on buying the Magni 2 Uber and Modi 2 Uber in the next few days. How do you think they will work with the late 2016 MacBook Pro and Swan HiVi M200MkIII speakers?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## AviP

I don't see why they won't work with the MBP2016, just be aware that the new model doesn't have optical out.


----------



## winders

avip said:


> I don't see why they won't work with the MBP2016, just be aware that the new model doesn't have optical out.


 

 I am sure it will "work". I wanted to know how well the Magni/Modi 2 (Uber) would work with my MacBook Pro and Swan speakers. I plan on using USB into the DAC for now. I will be getting a dock that has a S/PDIF digital audio output port and may switch to that later. Does the Modi 2 Uber work better with USB or S/PDIF? I am getting the Modi 2 Uber mostly for speaker volume control for now. I was going to get the SYS instead but I expect to be getting a good set of headphones sooner than later.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## AviP

winders said:


> I am sure it will "work". I wanted to know how well the Magni/Modi 2 (Uber) would work with my MacBook Pro and Swan speakers. I plan on using USB into the DAC for now. I will be getting a dock that has a S/PDIF digital audio output port and may switch to that later. Does the Modi 2 Uber work better with USB or S/PDIF? I am getting the Modi 2 Uber mostly for speaker volume control for now. I was going to get the SYS instead but I expect to be getting a good set of headphones sooner than later.
> 
> Thanks!


 
 To be more specific, I used my Modi2U with my 15" MBP2016 earlier this week and it sounded great, but I wasn't listening critically, just enjoying the music. They're normally not together, because my MBP is almost always left at work and my Modi2U is at home, so I don't know when I'll have another opportunity to test this.

 As far as Optical vs.USB, Schiit generally says that optical is better on their DACs.
  
 Edit: I use my Modi2U with a regular Magni2, not a Magni2U.


----------



## soundtoogood

Is this true that Modi 2 is now AK4490 like the uber version?
  
_"Modi 2 and Modi 2 Uber: AKM AK4490"_


----------



## Selbi

Edit: Wrong topic.


----------



## RayType

I just got my new Magni 2 and Modi 2 today, Modi 2 doesn't seem to be having problems but my Magni 2 right out of the box seems to have a defective volume pot.
  
 Specifically, unless I nudge the pot in a particularly specific way, it will only control the volume in the left channel, with the right channel being on full blast even if the pot's all the way down to zero. In other words, a hell of a channel imbalance that persists even past the lowest volume ranges.
  
 So as a result in order to enjoy balanced channels with my Magni 2 I have to turn the volume on it all the way to max and keep my PC's system volume really low (about 10-14%), and I can't imagine this being good for the amp or my Sennheiser HD 6XX's, if not at least suboptimal in some way (these are my first DAC and amp, all I know is that source volume should be kept around the 50-70% mark).
  
 Already shot a support form to Schiit, hoping I can get this unit repaired or replaced. 
  
 I of course googled this and I can't find anything on this issue, hence why I'm posting it here.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

> Specifically, unless I nudge the pot in a particularly specific way, it will only control the volume in the left channel, with the right channel being on full blast even if the pot's all the way down to zero. In other words, a hell of a channel imbalance that persists even past the lowest volume ranges.


 
 I was doing some DIY stuff with some generic pots and this kept happening to me on some pots.  Definitely defective stuff.


----------



## NCPROGLOVER

I have been using my Gilmore Lite as my main amp for several years. I'm pretty much satisfied with it. I think it's a great amp. But I have to admit that I'm interested in the Magni . Mainly because of all of the positive feedback regarding the Magni on head-fi.Other than more power , is the Magni a step up from the Gilmore Lite?


----------



## NCPROGLOVER

I guess no one has checked out this thread for a while lol. I guess I'll find out soon enough. I'm ordering the Magni2 Uber tomorrow. Might get the Modi 2 Uber later.


----------



## CPhoenix

I've heard the argument that the Asgard 2 MIGHT sound better than the Magni 2 Uber, and I've also heard that there is little to no difference between them. Upon comparing the statistics between the two, the Magni 2 Uber actually looks like it would give more power to low impedance cans like the he-400i for example. So I was wondering if their is an opinion that the Magni 2 Uber is superior to the Asgard 2 for hifiman low impedance orthos?


----------



## StanD

cphoenix said:


> I've heard the argument that the Asgard 2 MIGHT sound better than the Magni 2 Uber, and I've also heard that there is little to no difference between them. Upon comparing the statistics between the two, the Magni 2 Uber actually looks like it would give more power to low impedance cans like the he-400i for example. So I was wondering if their is an opinion that the Magni 2 Uber is superior to the Asgard 2 for hifiman low impedance orthos?


 
 If you consider the dB difference in power, it is unlikely that you will notice any difference. We do not perceive volume in a linear fashion.


----------



## Oceanic 815

Mimby/Magni 2 stack just came in! I am only a few hours in but I am quite happy thus far.

 My main setup is Mimby + Crack + HD650. The Magni is here so I don't have to waste tube hours on TV/Movies/Gaming. 
  
 I must say the stack is quite incredible. Not as smooth as the Crack, and a bit brighter, but quite enjoyable. It sounds really good.

 As for the Mimby I am extremely impressed.I'm a musician and specifically drums sound more realistic to me with the Mimby. Depending on the recording, not necessarily more like an acoustic set, but more like recorded drums should sound, or what it sounds like playing live drums when using in ears. 

 In addition I hear a little bit more sound stage, better separation, and I believe more accuracy. Complicated guitar riffs and piano runs sound more precise, with each note more distinct. I feel like I'm hearing... more.

 This is the first R2R DAC I've ever heard, and I must say the reproduction is incredible. I've only had limited chances to hear truly 'high end' gear, but even on a few hours with the Mimby, I know I don't need to upgrade. My quest is over. What Schiit has accomplished with their entry level stack is amazing.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Magni 2 + Fulla 2 should be arriving within the hour....


----------



## chuckwheat

I decided to order and see if the Multibit Modi will sound nicer than my Uber Modi. I'll let y'all know.


----------



## winders

sometechnoob said:


> Magni 2 + Fulla 2 should be arriving within the hour....


 

 I am just curious, why did you order a Full 2 and a Magni 2?


----------



## SomeTechNoob

winders said:


> I am just curious, why did you order a Full 2 and a Magni 2?


 
 I limited my budget to around $200 and I liked the Fulla 2's featureset quite a bit.  Having a Fulla 2 + Magni 2 setup lets me have a nice setup at home, but I can simply detach the Fulla 2 and take it with me if I want to setup at a library or coffee shop with my laptop.
  
 Sure, the Modi 2 might sound a tiiiiny bit better than the Fulla 2, but with the Fulla 2's line out and variable out, I can hook up speakers(measly Creative D200) and the Magni 2 at the same time.
  
 Both my DACports have better amp specs on paper as well, so simply getting a Fulla 2 seems like a downgrade.
  
 ----
  
 Speak of the devil, the postman just rang my doorbell.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Well I posted in the Fulla 2 thread, so why not also do a picture dump here too?
  
 Box!
  
 Unboxed.
  
 Stacked.
  
 Some size comparisons.

  
 Can't give much audio impressions.  Magni's maybe slightly better than my DACport HD in the bass regions with my HD 6XX.  But so far it's not a night/day difference.  Kind of expected that though.  The volume pots are nice though.


----------



## InsTwin

chuckwheat said:


> I decided to order and see if the Multibit Modi will sound nicer than my Uber Modi. I'll let y'all know.


 

 Interested to hear your impressions, I was looking at making this upgrade recently as well.


----------



## Selbi

@SomeTechNoob: Huh, Magni is smaller than I thought. It's only double the size of the Fulla 2, thought it would fit in there like four times.
  
 Would like to have your audio impressions between Fulla 2 standalone vs Magni amp with Fulla DAC line-out.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

selbi said:


> @SomeTechNoob
> : Huh, Magni is smaller than I thought. It's only double the size of the Fulla 2, thought it would fit in there like four times.
> 
> Would like to have your audio impressions between Fulla 2 standalone vs Magni amp with Fulla DAC line-out.




Yep. If you follow Jason's blog here on head first, he says its's half as wide and 75% as tall without the knob. I always thought the magni was going to be bigger though until I saw a stack at a local meet.

Magni 2 > Fulla 2 basically. Fulla 2's sound isn't bad by any means though. The characteristics I'm about to describe are more like subtle changes.

The Fulla 2 sounded a bit thin and harsh, especially with my HD 6XX. Adding the Magni 2 results in more and tighter controlled bass. The Fulla 2 has an audible noise floor as well, even with the pot at its lowest setting. You can only hear it with efficient cans and IEMs, but it is there. On the contrary, at listening level, the Magni 2 has zero noise floor.

I've also mentioned this previously, but the pot on my Magni 2 had much better characteristics when it came to channel balance. My new Fulla 2 comes on Monday though, so I'll update you guys when it comes.


----------



## chuckwheat

instwin said:


> Interested to hear your impressions, I was looking at making this upgrade recently as well.


 
 A box in the mail! WOW. ok. I'll just say off the bat there's a huge difference I can hear...
 I'll give it some listen and write a more detailed comparison in a little bit.


----------



## Andrew LB

It's finally time for me to step up and buy a new amp since my Little Dot MKIII's tubes are crapping out and i'd rather not buy another pair of ElectroHarmonix 6H30Pi-ER tubes which cost as much as a Magni 2. I'm gonna start with just the Magni 2 and use it initially with my Fiio D3 DAC or plugged directly into my X-Fi Titanium HD. Its a shame They don't offer the normal Magni 2 with the aluminum chassis because thats the only reason why i'd go for the Uber.
  
 The main issue I see here is by getting this new amp, a seemingly benign $99 purchase... will likely result in me realizing how shot-out my Sennheiser HD580's are requiring me to buy some HD600's or HD700's, followed by of course throwing the Fiio D3 in the trash for a Modi 2 Uber.
  
 I remember when i first joined this site someone made the comment to me "Sorry about your wallet". lol. Ain't that the truth!


----------



## coolcrew23

Hi just wanna ask. Has anyone compared the Magni 2 to the Xduoo ta-02. I have a chance to get both wondering what's better for an hd600.


----------



## 380734

Just to give you an idea on my setup I'm using desktop speakers (AudioEngine A5+) and playing Spotify Premium (320kbps). No FLACs or any lossless formats. I have no plans on getting a headphone as of yet. Yes, I play games, some movies but really mostly for music. Btw, I don't have any distortion, cracking sound or whatsoever in my setup.
  
 I'm new to these kind of things. My questions are:
 1. If I buy an external DAC - will I hear a sonic improvement if I get the Modi Multibit compared to my motherboard's DAC (Asus Z97A - Realtek ALC89 DAC)? OR will I be just wasting my money since it's a subtle gain?
 2. What's the difference between pre-amp and a regular amp? Do I need for my setup?
  
 Thank you very much


----------



## Selbi

You will always get an improvement. The question is if the price is worth it for. For speakers only, I think having the Fulla 2 is enough. Multibit is literally useless when all you do is Spotify, as Spotify has I think standard 16 bits at most. Correct me if I'm wrong.

Pre-amp is when an amplifier offers an additional out that takes the adjusted signal from the volume pot, but doesn't feed it the extra energy yet that you need to drive stuff that isn't sensitive. Usually for powered speakers which I think yours are.

This allows one to have everything (headphones and speakers) hooked up to the same control unit with the same volume control. In case of Schiit products, the pre-amp also mutes whenever you plug in a headphone. Pretty handy.

Compare line-out, which like pre-amp also bypasses the power feed, but furthermore also bypasses the volume control. It's the direct, unaffected output from the DAC. You use this when your speakers already have a physical volume control.


----------



## Letmebefrank

selbi said:


> You will always get an improvement. The question is if the price is worth it for. For speakers only, I think having the Fulla 2 is enough. Multibit is literally useless when all you do is Spotify, as Spotify has I think standard 16 bits at most. Correct me if I'm wrong.




The modi multibit only processes 16 bit audio anyway, and many report that it improves lower resolution audio very much.

Most schiit amps mute the preamp output when headphones are plugged in but not all. The balanced amps like Jotunheim and mjolnir 2 do not mute.


----------



## darkfireblade25

Can you use just the Modi 2 to feed directly into a powered monitor with its own volume control like say Swan M50W? Would there be any noise problems?


----------



## crowman

darkfireblade25 said:


> Can you use just the Modi 2 to feed directly into a powered monitor with its own volume control like say Swan M50W? Would there be any noise problems?


 
  
 I use my Modi2 Uber with my JBL LSR305 with no problems. I assume you would just max out one of the volume knobs so only have one variable if that makes sense?
  I would suggest maxing the Swans volume knob as you don't risk blowing up cans which would be plugged into the Magni. Then just control the volume of both your swan monitors and cans from the Magni.
  
 What inputs do the swans have?


----------



## winders

darkfireblade25 said:


> Can you use just the Modi 2 to feed directly into a powered monitor with its own volume control like say Swan M50W? Would there be any noise problems?


 

 Yes!
  
 I have Swan M200MKIII powered monitors and I use my Vali 2 to control them. The Vali 2 operates just like the Magni 2 Uber. I turn the speaker volume control all the way up to max and use the volume control on the Vali 2 to mange both the speaker volume and headphone volume. It works great this way.


----------



## guywithtwohands

I'm thinking about buying the Magni 2, but can't quite decide whether to spend the extra on the Uber version. I don't really have any use for the preamp outputs at the moment. The aluminium top cover as opposed to painted steel sounds nice (and the aluminium volume knob), but I don't imagine these matter much. Does the volume knob feel more "solid" on the Uber?
  
 I understand the Uber can provide a little more power, but are there any headphones that would benefit from this in practice (where the regular Magni is not enough but the Uber gives them that tiny bit extra that's needed)? I imagine at that point you need something even more powerful than the Uber.
  
 I don't understand what Schiit means when they list 'complementary-input VAS' as a feature for the Uber under Gain Stage. Can anyone explain?
  
 Thanks.


----------



## NCPROGLOVER

I have had the Magni 2 Uber for three weeks now, and I have to say I really like this little amp a lot. Best 179 bucks I have ever spent on audio equipment. I'm using it with a SMSL 6th generation dac and the two work really good together. But I'm so impressed with the Magni2 Uber I am considering getting the Modi 2 Uber dac.,  just to see how much of an improvement it would be over my current setup.


----------



## rundeploy

Hello, i just ordered the shiit stack uber versions. Can someone please tell me what is the distance between RCA connections of the modi 2 uber and magni 2 uber (from center of the RCA connection) when they are stacked and the magni has the original rubber pads installed and is above the modi. Like in this image:
  
 http://i.imgur.com/tGXNDsN.jpg
  
 Thanks in advance !


----------



## Left Channel

rundeploy said:


> Hello, i just ordered the shiit stack uber versions. Can someone please tell me what is the distance between RCA connections of the modi 2 uber and magni 2 uber (from center of the RCA connection) when they are stacked and the magni has the original rubber pads installed and is above the modi. Like in this image:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/tGXNDsN.jpg
> 
> Thanks in advance !


 
  
 1.5" center-to-center.


----------



## Yawnny

I finally started making use of my Magni 2 Uber Pre-Outs when I got home from work today. I ran the Pre-Outs to my home theater receiver.
  
 My DAC is a Scarlett 2i2 (Audio Interface).. planning on moving on to the Modi 2 as my DAC as I do less and less vocal recordings these days.
  
 Is a Pre-Amp supposed to clean up the sound that's passed through from a DAC to a Receiver because I feel like the sound is cleaned up and sounds more detailed. I can't tell if this is just placebo or not. I honestly wasn't expecting to hear any difference, just wanted my volume control for my Klipsch RP-150M passive bookshelf speakers to be via my Magni 2 Uber (which works great by the way). When I perceived a sound difference a grin crept across my face.
  
 Am I insane?


----------



## Left Channel

yawnny said:


> I finally started making use of my Magni 2 Uber Pre-Outs when I got home from work today. I ran the Pre-Outs to my home theater receiver.
> 
> My DAC is a Scarlett 2i2 (Audio Interface).. planning on moving on to the Modi 2 as my DAC as I do less and less vocal recordings these days.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Interesting. Were you running the 2i2 line outs to your home theater before, and now you run them from the 2i2 through the Magni first? The 2i2 is a top-selling USB audio interface, but clearly the Magni is doing something extra for you.

 A preamp boosts the signal to a level where noise and distortion are not a problem and the amplifier can do its job. Maybe the Magni just has a stronger preamp, but maybe the 2i2 is trying to do too much in one box. Jason Stoddard takes great pride in designing clean circuits with discrete components. I suspect the 2i2 relies on chips produced by others, in a circuit that is laid out very very differently.

 The line out signals from these two boxes might tell a very interesting story on an analyzer, but in the end its your ears that get to vote. Please let us know if you do more A/B comparisons.


----------



## Yawnny

I actually never ran my Scarlett 2i2 outs in to my receiver before. I used to have active speakers so that's when I was making use of the outs on the 2i2.
  
 I now use the outs of my 2i2 to connect my Magni 2 Uber (noticed the bass clean up right way with the new headphone amp.. even though the 2i2 headphone amp is completely acceptable and ran my T50RP mk3's just fine I just felt like a more discrete option.
  
 I'll check out how the speakers sound with the 2i2 running to the receiver and see if there's a perceptible difference compared to the Magni 2 Uber Pre's.


----------



## StanD

yawnny said:


> I actually never ran my Scarlett 2i2 outs in to my receiver before. I used to have active speakers so that's when I was making use of the outs on the 2i2.
> 
> I now use the outs of my 2i2 to connect my Magni 2 Uber (noticed the bass clean up right way with the new headphone amp.. even though the 2i2 headphone amp is completely acceptable and ran my T50RP mk3's just fine I just felt like a more discrete option.
> 
> I'll check out how the speakers sound with the 2i2 running to the receiver and see if there's a perceptible difference compared to the Magni 2 Uber Pre's.


 

 Be careful to match volumes and switch between the setups quickly to get a good comparison.


----------



## Yawnny

stand said:


> Be careful to match volumes and switch between the setups quickly to get a good comparison.


 
 Indeed. That's always the tricky part with A/B comparisons.. as louder is usually perceived as 'better' unless there's some sort of distortion.. and I don't know about you guys but my memory is a bit short when it comes to audio..Unless that's just regular human nature.. my memory is pretty great when it comes to other things. I'll try my best to switch as quick as possible!


----------



## InsTwin

For me, it's more about being familiar with the source material and being able to differentiate between the minutiae of the presentation within the gear, rather than about speed of switching between set ups to hear the differences.


----------



## StanD

yawnny said:


> Indeed. That's always the tricky part with A/B comparisons.. as louder is usually perceived as 'better' unless there's some sort of distortion.. and I don't know about you guys but my memory is a bit short when it comes to audio..Unless that's just regular human nature.. my memory is pretty great when it comes to other things. I'll try my best to switch as quick as possible!


 
 Yeah we're only human. To me if it sounds great, I'm pretty happy because I know when something is wrong and no longer get into spending too much time comparing stuff and would rather spend more time enjoying listening to music.


----------



## StanD

instwin said:


> For me, it's more about being familiar with the source material and being able to differentiate between the minutiae of the presentation within the gear, rather than about speed of switching between set ups to hear the differences.


 
 Then you might fall into the trap of Echoic memory limits. I'd say, if you like what you hear, then enjoy it. Then again, each to their own.


----------



## Ulises

ak77 said:


> Is anyone here running the Modi 2 (Uber) with the Magni 2 (Non uber)?
> 
> I am thinking about buying this setup, and only shelling out the extra 50$ for the Modi 2 because of the optical feature.




Yes, I use a Modi 2 Uber with a magni 2 non Uber without any issues. The reason I do this is to avoid the USB noise in my computer. My headphone are efficient so I didn't need the extra power of the magni Uber


----------



## Yawnny

I'm using the Magni 2 Uber for the Pre Outs so I can control the volume going to a power amp with it. The better chassis is nice too. Controlling my passive speakers with the Magni 2 Uber volume knob just feels good.. I love the pot on it.


----------



## StanD

yawnny said:


> I'm using the Magni 2 Uber for the Pre Outs so I can control the volume going to a power amp with it. The better chassis is nice too. Controlling my passive speakers with the Magni 2 Uber volume knob just feels good.. I love the pot on it.


 
 Got to buy a box of 'em. What would I do with a box of pots? Don't answer that.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

For all of our products that use wall-warts, we're proud to introduce a multi-outlet floor wart that might simplify your AC power needs: http://schiit.com/products/floor-wart


----------



## AviP

jason stoddard said:


> For all of our products that use wall-warts, we're proud to introduce a multi-outlet floor wart that might simplify your AC power needs: http://schiit.com/products/floor-wart



Congratulations on the release of Cthulhu!


----------



## Jimster480

ncproglover said:


> I have had the Magni 2 Uber for three weeks now, and I have to say I really like this little amp a lot. Best 179 bucks I have ever spent on audio equipment. I'm using it with a SMSL 6th generation dac and the two work really good together. But I'm so impressed with the Magni2 Uber I am considering getting the Modi 2 Uber dac.,  just to see how much of an improvement it would be over my current setup.


 

 Save up for the Multibit.
 I've read that those are the best.


----------



## rizzotti91

Hello, I've a Xonar U7, an Objective 2 amp and a pair of JVC HA-SZ1000. I'm thinking about switching from O2 to Magni 2 Uber in order to get more power @24ohm. Do you think is it worth? 

Inviato dal mio SM-T705 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Does the o2 not get loud enough? An O2 should be plenty fine for most cans.


----------



## rizzotti91

sometechnoob said:


> Does the o2 not get loud enough? An O2 should be plenty fine for most cans.


 
 If I listen to normal music and normal equalization is more than enough, but when I put +20 dB on bass, I need to put -20 dB on the general gain, so I would like to have more power, and, at 24 ohm, the Magni 2 and the Magni 2 Uber should have more than 3x O2's power.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Ah, that's quite a bit of EQ.  I generally don't mess around with the equalizer since I'm in the group that believes a good headphone shouldn't need equalizer.
  
 In that case I don't see why not.  My Magni 2 has crazy amounts of power, even for my HD 6XX and my T50RPs when I had them.


----------



## rizzotti91

sometechnoob said:


> Ah, that's quite a bit of EQ.  I generally don't mess around with the equalizer since I'm in the group that believes a good headphone shouldn't need equalizer.
> 
> In that case I don't see why not.  My Magni 2 has crazy amounts of power, even for my HD 6XX and my T50RPs when I had them.


 
 My cans are not for audiophile, are for bass addicted 

 Is the O2 better than Magni 2 or Magni 2 Uber in any way? What's about the sound quality?


----------



## rizzotti91

Hello again, I'm going to buy a Magni 2 Uber, and a Modi 2  (probably not the Uber one).
 I was wondering if I can connect my Logitech Z-2300 to the pre-out output of the Magni 2, and, if yes, if there is sound deterioration with respect to the Modi 2 output.


----------



## Left Channel

rizzotti91 said:


> Hello again, I'm going to buy a Magni 2 Uber, and a Modi 2  (probably not the Uber one).
> I was wondering if I can connect my Logitech Z-2300 to the pre-out output of the Magni 2, and, if yes, if there is sound deterioration with respect to the Modi 2 output.


 
  
 Yes, you can connect powered speakers to the line outs on the back of the Magni. You can set the powered speakers' volume at a fixed point, and control it with the Magni volume control instead, or vice versa.

 No, Modi will not cause sound deterioration. The Modi takes the place of your computer sound card, and should in fact produce better sound.


----------



## rizzotti91

left channel said:


> Yes, you can connect powered speakers to the line outs on the back of the Magni. You can set the powered speakers' volume at a fixed point, and control it with the Magni volume control instead, or vice versa.
> 
> No, Modi will not cause sound deterioration. The Modi takes the place of your computer sound card, and should in fact produce better sound.


 
 I mean if there is sound deterioration using the pre-out output of the Magni 2 U vs the Modi 2 output.
 Thank you.


----------



## StanD

rizzotti91 said:


> I mean if there is sound deterioration using the pre-out output of the Magni 2 U vs the Modi 2 output.
> Thank you.


 
 Nothing that a human being is capable of detecting so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## rizzotti91

stand said:


> Nothing that a human being is capable of detecting so I wouldn't worry.


 
 Ok thank you, so what's the difference between the DAC output (Mobi 2) and the pre-out of the amplifier (Magni 2 U)?


----------



## SirZalez

Hello guys. I read that the Fulla 2 is almost the same when compared to the non Uber stack. What do you guys think? I plan to drive sph9500, m1060s and Fostex TH-X00 using a MBP as my source.

Thanks!


----------



## Jimster480

rizzotti91 said:


> My cans are not for audiophile, are for bass addicted
> 
> 
> Is the O2 better than Magni 2 or Magni 2 Uber in any way? What's about the sound quality?



I wouldn't worry about sound quality when you have 20db gain on bass you have wiped out the rest of the music anyway.


----------



## Jimster480

sirzalez said:


> Hello guys. I read that the Fulla 2 is almost the same when compared to the non Uber stack. What do you guys think? I plan to drive sph9500, m1060s and Fostex TH-X00 using a MBP as my source.
> 
> Thanks!



This is all about power goals, the Fulla 2 has 550mw output max and the Magni has like 1100mw.
Check the power requirements of your headphones.


----------



## rizzotti91

jimster480 said:


> I wouldn't worry about sound quality when you have 20db gain on bass you have wiped out the rest of the music anyway.


 
 Hi, I just want to understand and I'm giving +20dB on bass only when I use my cans and only if I listen to hip hop songs, not for rock or pop songs


----------



## Jimster480

rizzotti91 said:


> Hi, I just want to understand and I'm giving +20dB on bass only when I use my cans and only if I listen to hip hop songs, not for rock or pop songs


 
 Ah okay, well the Magni has insane power like others have said.
 If you want to be sure to never run out of power then get it, but as some have said its not good with light low impedance cans due to its insane power output the volume is too high when you have barely moved the POT (volume control) and you end up with channel imbalance, etc.


----------



## FastAndClean

i have magni 2 driving my fun headphones (XB700) when i am listening to drum and bass with 10 db sub bass boost, at low gain 11 o clock is in unsafe listening levels already, so yeah, magni 2 is nasty little beast


----------



## Left Channel

stand said:


> rizzotti91 said:
> 
> 
> > I mean if there is sound deterioration using the pre-out output of the Magni 2 U vs the Modi 2 output.
> ...


 
  
 Agreed, with one caveat.
  
 Agreed, because the main purpose of a preamp is to ensure that the line-level output is strong enough for your powered speakers to best do their job, and so in general it's actually better to go through the Magni and not direct from the Modi.
  
 One minor caveat, I recommend adjusting the speaker system so that even at the lowest listening levels the Magni volume control will never be lower than 8 o'clock. Below that point, one channel may drop out. Overall though, having the Magni volume control in the circuit is a nice bonus.


----------



## Left Channel

rizzotti91 said:


> stand said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing that a human being is capable of detecting so I wouldn't worry.
> ...


 
  
 Missed that question, sorry, but hopefully answered it at part of my reply immediately above this one.


----------



## rizzotti91

left channel said:


> Agreed, with one caveat.
> 
> Agreed, because the main purpose of a preamp is to ensure that the line-level output is strong enough for your powered speakers to best do their job, and so in general it's actually better to go through the Magni and not direct from the Modi.
> 
> One minor caveat, I recommend adjusting the speaker system so that even at the lowest listening levels the Magni volume control will never be lower than 8 o'clock. Below that point, one channel may drop out. Overall though, having the Magni volume control in the circuit is a nice bonus.


 
 Thank you for you answer.
 I was wondering if connecting my speaker system to the pre-out will allow me to control the volume from the Windows Mixer.
 I think it will be still possible, so, in that case, it is better to set the Magni 2 to the maximum volume and control it just from the Windows Mixer?


----------



## Left Channel

> Originally Posted by *rizzotti91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for you answer.
> I was wondering if connecting my speaker system to the pre-out will allow me to control the volume from the Windows Mixer.
> I think it will be still possible, so, in that case, it is better to set the Magni 2 to the maximum volume and control it just from the Windows Mixer?


 
  
 Yes, _if _you use Windows to control the sound, then you'll probably set external volume controls to maximum. But the whole purpose of a DAC is to get better sound out of your system, and to achieve that we usually do the opposite: bypass all system sound processing, and set the system volume to maximum instead.

 Schiit offers a Windows driver for Modi. After installing the Modi, in system Properties for the Modi you should go through all the tabs to set levels to 100%, disable all enhancements, and set the format to 24/192000. That should do it for your web browsers and many other applications. But most music apps allow further tweaking, and you should allow them take exclusive control of outputting to the Modi. You'll set some apps to output directly to Modi via WASAPI (the Winodows Audio System API), but Tidal makes it simple by calling it "Exclusive Mode" within the settings you'll find in there via a little gear icon for the Modi. 

 This may sound like a lot, but it's really easy to do, and generally set-and-forget.


----------



## rizzotti91

left channel said:


> Yes, _if _you use Windows to control the sound, then you'll probably set external volume controls to maximum. But the whole purpose of a DAC is to get better sound out of your system, and to achieve that we usually do the opposite: bypass all system sound processing, and set the system volume to maximum instead.
> 
> Schiit offers a Windows driver for Modi. After installing the Modi, in system Properties for the Modi you should go through all the tabs to set levels to 100%, disable all enhancements, and set the format to 24/192000. That should do it for your web browsers and many other applications. But most music apps allow further tweaking, and you should allow them take exclusive control of outputting to the Modi. You'll set some apps to output directly to Modi via WASAPI (the Winodows Audio System API), but Tidal makes it simple by calling it "Exclusive Mode" within the settings you'll find in there via a little gear icon for the Modi.
> 
> This may sound like a lot, but it's really easy to do, and generally set-and-forget.


 
 I know that you can use ASAPI with Foobar2000, but with software like Spotify or with videogames can you use ASAPI?
 I will not only listen to the music with this DAC.


----------



## Left Channel

rizzotti91 said:


> I know that you can use ASAPI with Foobar2000, but with software like Spotify or with videogames can you use ASAPI?
> I will not only listen to the music with this DAC.


 
  
 It's best to use WASAPI, or as a fallback ASIO, but whenever those are not an option then DirectSound is OK. You'll have already made a big improvement just by outputting via an external DAC instead of your computer speaker jack.


----------



## StanD

jimster480 said:


> Ah okay, well the Magni has insane power like others have said.
> If you want to be sure to never run out of power then get it, but as some have said its not good with light low impedance cans due to its insane power output the volume is too high when you have barely moved the POT (volume control) and you end up with channel imbalance, etc.


 
 That should depend on the headphone's sensitivity. For example I find that my HE-500's as well as HE-560's (both low impedance) and HD600's (high impedance) have no problems, all of my headphones are good to go. None are too sensitive, I'm good for 10 O'clock or more. I have low impedance IEM's that would not be a good match due to their higher sensitivity.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

10 o'clock?!  I barely pass 9 o'clock on the quietest songs on my HD 6XX.


----------



## Jimster480

stand said:


> That should depend on the headphone's sensitivity. For example I find that my HE-500's as well as HE-560's (both low impedance) and HD600's (high impedance) have no problems, all of my headphones are good to go. None are too sensitive, I'm good for 10 O'clock or more. I have low impedance IEM's that would not be a good match due to their higher sensitivity.



How much sensitivity? 
Because so far my headphones use almost no volume even on low output devices.


----------



## Left Channel

This little amp is insanely powerful. To get more range on my Magni 2U volume control (and avoid going below 8 o'clock, where one channel may drop out) I've added two sets of RCA line level attenuators for a total of 24 dB attenuation. See this post and the one right below it: http://www.head-fi.org/t/640783/schiit-magni-headphone-amplifier/2235#post_13254036 
  
  
 Quote:


stand said:


> jimster480 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah okay, well the Magni has insane power like others have said.
> ...


 
  
  


sometechnoob said:


> 10 o'clock?!  I barely pass 9 o'clock on the quietest songs on my HD 6XX.


 
  
  


jimster480 said:


> stand said:
> 
> 
> > That should depend on the headphone's sensitivity. For example I find that my HE-500's as well as HE-560's (both low impedance) and HD600's (high impedance) have no problems, all of my headphones are good to go. None are too sensitive, I'm good for 10 O'clock or more. I have low impedance IEM's that would not be a good match due to their higher sensitivity.
> ...


----------



## StanD

Do not mistake gain for power. 1W is 1W no matter what the Amp that delivers it. Sensitivity of the headphones determines how that translates into SPL. Then of course there's the individual's ability to stand loudness.


----------



## Jimster480

stand said:


> Do not mistake gain for power. 1W is 1W no matter what the Amp that delivers it. Sensitivity of the headphones determines how that translates into SPL. Then of course there's the individual's ability to stand loudness.



Gain is the multiplication of voltage. 
Higher gain requires more wattage because the resulting output voltage will be higher and as such the amp would also hit its max output faster and start clipping sooner. 
So yes if you have a high gain bass boost it will require more power than not having one and bass is the most power consuming of frequencies due to the larger amount of travel required by the drivers (atleast for dynamic).


----------



## Left Channel

Right and besides "This amp is insanely gainful" doesn't have the same ring to it somehow...


----------



## StanD

jimster480 said:


> Gain is the multiplication of voltage.
> Higher gain requires more wattage because the resulting output voltage will be higher and as such the amp would also hit its max output faster and start clipping sooner.
> So yes if you have a high gain bass boost it will require more power than not having one and bass is the most power consuming of frequencies due to the larger amount of travel required by the drivers (atleast for dynamic).


 

 Gain does not require wattage as it's value is independent of wattage. Clipping is another thing altogether. For example, one can clip with less gain depending on the signal and the load. Whether one requires more or less power for any particular application, one Watt is still one Watt.


----------



## LazyListener

jimster480 said:


> Gain is the multiplication of voltage.
> Higher gain requires more wattage because the resulting output voltage will be higher and as such the amp would also hit its max output faster and start clipping sooner.
> So yes if you have a high gain bass boost it will require more power than not having one and *bass is the most power consuming of frequencies due to the larger amount of travel required by the drivers (atleast for dynamic).*


 
 I used to think so too, but the guys over in the HD 650 thread set me straight.  Apparently, when it comes to most dynamic headphones, bass frequencies do not require more power to reproduce than other frequencies.  The posts start here if you're interested.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/197776/sennheiser-hd650-impressions-thread/37305#post_13163329


----------



## necropimp

ok i'm mildly concerned...

my modi 2 uber is quite warm to the touch

i've heard the magni gets warm but no mention of the modi

i can't think of any reason for a dac to heat up and it's just sitting on my desk next to my amp (which is not a magni) in a room with a rather cool ambient temp


----------



## winders

What does "quite warm" really mean?


----------



## necropimp

as in 90F while the desk surface next to it is 72F and the surface of my amp is measuring 76F

keep in mind... DAC not amp... DAC shouldn't be generating enough heat to warm the casing like this


----------



## winders

90F? So it feels cool to the touch? My Modi Multibit was always warm to the touch...warmer than 98.6F. I wouldn't worry about it unless it is hot to the touch.


----------



## rizzotti91

Since today I'm testing my new Modi 2 (non Uber) and Magni 2 Uber.
 The Modi 2 is almost cold, but the Magni 2 Uber is really warm (I guess more than 30°), even If I'm not listening to the music.

 I plugged in the Magni 2 U out, my Logitech Z-2300 and I was wondering if II can leave the Magni 2 powered on for 24/24 hours, with 12 hours of pre-amp using and 12 hours of "sleep".


----------



## Jimster480

lazylistener said:


> I used to think so too, but the guys over in the HD 650 thread set me straight.  Apparently, when it comes to most dynamic headphones, bass frequencies do not require more power to reproduce than other frequencies.  The posts start here if you're interested.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/197776/sennheiser-hd650-impressions-thread/37305#post_13163329


 
  
 It might be because the drivers are so small that the wattage difference in negligible.
  


lazylistener said:


> I used to think so too, but the guys over in the HD 650 thread set me straight.  Apparently, when it comes to most dynamic headphones, bass frequencies do not require more power to reproduce than other frequencies.  The posts start here if you're interested.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/197776/sennheiser-hd650-impressions-thread/37305#post_13163329


 
  
  


stand said:


> Gain does not require wattage as it's value is independent of wattage. Clipping is another thing altogether. For example, one can clip with less gain depending on the signal and the load. Whether one requires more or less power for any particular application, one Watt is still one Watt.


 

 Since it multiplies you will run out of power faster in the same scenarios.


----------



## Left Channel

necropimp said:


> ok i'm mildly concerned...
> 
> my modi 2 uber is quite warm to the touch
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wouldn't be concerned. My Modi 2U does the same thing. It gets about half as hot as the Magni 2U next to it, but it does get hot. This is normal for electronics, and I never thought twice about it before.


----------



## NTK1

Can someone send me/post a screenshot of the MODI 2 settings properties?
  
 Playback Devices > MODI 2 properties > Levels/Enchantments tabs


----------



## necropimp

ntk1 said:


> Can someone send me/post a screenshot of the MODI 2 settings properties?
> 
> Playback Devices > MODI 2 properties > Levels/Enchantments tabs






now as you can see mine is the uber... and i don't use it as my default audio device... foobar is set to use it, windows is set to use my onboard sound... part of why i got the uber is for the added inputs as i can run my speakers from the onboard and also run stereo downmix through spdif to the modi so i can still use my headphones with things like youtube without fiddling with switching audio devices on the pc


----------



## StanD

Quote:
 Originally Posted by *StanD* 


  

 Gain does not require wattage as it's value is independent of wattage. Clipping is another thing altogether. For example, one can clip with less gain depending on the signal and the load. Whether one requires more or less power for any particular application, one Watt is still one Watt.
  


jimster480 said:


> Since it multiplies you will run out of power faster in the same scenarios.


 
 You run out of power when the Amp can not supply enough power, based upon the sensitivity/efficiency of the headphones. If you mean faster based upon the position of the volume knob, I don't see how that matters unless it's at the bottom and you have channel imbalance due to the potentiometer.


----------



## Jimster480

stand said:


> You run out of power when the Amp can not supply enough power, based upon the sensitivity/efficiency of the headphones. If you mean faster based upon the position of the volume knob, I don't see how that matters unless it's at the bottom and you have channel imbalance due to the potentiometer.



Yes faster based on the position of the volume POT.


----------



## StanD

jimster480 said:


> Yes faster based on the position of the volume POT.


 
 So unless you are at or near the bottom of the pot and experiencing channel imbalance or can't get the volume adjustment that you want, why would it matter?


----------



## Jimster480

stand said:


> So unless you are at or near the bottom of the pot and experiencing channel imbalance or can't get the volume adjustment that you want, why would it matter?


 

 You would always want the minimum amount of gain for more granular volume control.


----------



## StanD

jimster480 said:


> You would always want the minimum amount of gain for more granular volume control.


 
 The volume pot is not digital, it is not discontinuous, One might want the minimum amount of gain for the best SNR, however, the gain in headphone amps is pretty low. The Magni2 has a gain of only1.5 (3 dB) on the low setting, this is not a microphone preamp. I wouldn't lose sleep over this, unless I was busy listening to music and couldn't sleep.


----------



## Jimster480

stand said:


> The volume pot is not digital, it is not discontinuous, One might want the minimum amount of gain for the best SNR, however, the gain in headphone amps is pretty low. The Magni2 has a gain of only1.5 (3 dB) on the low setting, this is not a microphone preamp. I wouldn't lose sleep over this, unless I was busy listening to music and couldn't sleep.


 

 Nobody is losing sleep over this, I'm just stating facts.

 The power level of Magni 2 is far too much for sensitive IEM's and more sensitive headphones as many have said which is why I opted to not get it. Its pretty obvious too when you see 1+W RMS / channel and most larger headphones are using 200MW (peak) with max power handling of like 500mw.
 Personally I think that if they do a Magni 3 they should tone its power down a bit, because their bigger Amps have even more power, and those with really demanding expensive headphones would be willing to spend more for an Amp anyway. While those of us with lower power IEM's and headphones are unable to really buy anything past the Fulla 2 since the power is so intense.

 Personally I ended up getting the Ultimate Ears adapter to reduce power output for my IEM's because even on the Fulla2 my Panasonic RP-HD10's are already beyond what is "acceptable" volume at about 15% on the POT of the Fulla2.


----------



## StanD

jimster480 said:


> Nobody is losing sleep over this, I'm just stating facts.
> 
> The power level of Magni 2 is far too much for sensitive IEM's and more sensitive headphones as many have said which is why I opted to not get it. Its pretty obvious too when you see 1+W RMS / channel and most larger headphones are using 200MW (peak) with max power handling of like 500mw.
> Personally I think that if they do a Magni 3 they should tone its power down a bit, because their bigger Amps have even more power, and those with really demanding expensive headphones would be willing to spend more for an Amp anyway. While those of us with lower power IEM's and headphones are unable to really buy anything past the Fulla 2 since the power is so intense.
> ...


 

 Sounds like you could use an LPAD to reduce the power delivered to your IEMs. Essentially each channel has two resistors that connect between the amp and your IEMs/cans. The ratio of the resistors works to attenuate the output of the amp and maintain impedances. I don't know is anyone makes this for headphones with a selection of attenuation factors and impedances. You can find these in stereo rheostat form for loudspeakers but they are designed for 8 Ohm loads. You might be able to adapt one for your use, only the 8 Ohms would waste a lot of power and keep your Amp warm, unless it's a class A (Asgard 2) and it might actually cool off the Amp a drop..


----------



## Jimster480

stand said:


> Sounds like you could use an LPAD to reduce the power delivered to your IEMs. Essentially each channel has two resistors that connect between the amp and your IEMs/cans. The ratio of the resistors works to attenuate the output of the amp and maintain impedances. I don't know is anyone makes this for headphones with a selection of attenuation factors and impedances. You can find these in stereo rheostat form for loudspeakers but they are designed for 8 Ohm loads. You might be able to adapt one for your use, only the 8 Ohms would waste a lot of power and keep your Amp warm, unless it's a class A (Asgard 2) and it might actually cool off the Amp a drop..


 
 Like I said I have a in-line resistor now from Ultimate Ears
  
 http://pro.ultimateears.com/adjustable-ambient-filters-236
  
 It actually works really well.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Funnily enough I find the Magni 2 better than the Fulla 2 for efficient IEMs. There's much less channel imbalance on the Magni 2 and a lower noise floor. I have no issues powering my efficient KZ ZS3 just under my regular listening volume while the Fulla 2 required me to have the volume just over my preferred listening level to get out of channel imbalance territory.

I thought it might be because the Fulla 2 has a higher gain setting than the Magni 2's low gain option, but the Magni 2 had a lot more power, so maybe that's not it...


----------



## StanD

jimster480 said:


> Like I said I have a in-line resistor now from Ultimate Ears
> 
> http://pro.ultimateears.com/adjustable-ambient-filters-236
> 
> It actually works really well.


 
 They don't say what's in there. If it's a single resistor it's value can possibly wreak audio havoc with a transducer that has a varying impedance curve. It might also lower the damping ratio, some transducers might not behave well as a result. If it works for you, then you're good to go.


----------



## Jimster480

Well it works great and its made by a company that only makes the most HQ IEM's and its made for their 32ohm IEM models


----------



## Left Channel

The UE Buffer Jack is probably a quality product. I opted for a different solution, on the inputs: http://www.head-fi.org/t/640783/schiit-magni-headphone-amplifier/2235#post_13254036


----------



## Jimster480

left channel said:


> The UE Buffer Jack is probably a quality product. I opted for a different solution, on the inputs: http://www.head-fi.org/t/640783/schiit-magni-headphone-amplifier/2235#post_13254036


 

 Yes I actually read your post before I decided to go with the Ultimate ears one. Especially since it works easily with any headphones


----------



## AviP

jimster480 said:


> Yes I actually read your post before I decided to go with the Ultimate ears one. Especially since it works easily with any headphones



I actually have a SYS between my Mimby and Vali 2, this way I can lower the volume going into the amp for my sensitive cans and have it going at full power for my harder to drive ones.


----------



## jasonb

So any thoughts about using a JDS Labs ODAC with a Magni 2 Uber with the Q701 and HD650?
  
 I may get a Modi 2 eventually as well, but I have a perfectly good ODAC already laying around.


----------



## Jimster480

jasonb said:


> So any thoughts about using a JDS Labs ODAC with a Magni 2 Uber with the Q701 and HD650?
> 
> I may get a Modi 2 eventually as well, but I have a perfectly good ODAC already laying around.


 

 Do it then!
 ODAC is really good from everything I have read.


----------



## Jimster480

avip said:


> I actually have a SYS between my Mimby and Vali 2, this way I can lower the volume going into the amp for my sensitive cans and have it going at full power for my harder to drive ones.


 
 Interesting, someone suggested that aswell.


----------



## jasonb

jimster480 said:


> Do it then!
> ODAC is really good from everything I have read.


 
  
 Magni 2 Uber has been ordered! It's been a while since I had a desktop headphone amp. 
  
 I am also bidding on a Sennheiser/Massdrop HD6xx on ebay right now. It includes the regularly supplied cable, plus some kind of upgrade cable. Seller didn't list details on the cable, but whatever. Right now it's at $255 and ends in a few hours. It's also been a while since I had an HD650. Had one a few years ago along with a Headroom amp/dac but had to sell it all when I ran into a small money problem and had other priorities.


----------



## jasonb

So I just got my HD650 in the mail and am listening to it plugged into my LG V10 which has the ESS Sabre chips in it. So it's got great specs and great power for a smartphone. My preferred listening level seems to be around 40 out of 75, so about 53%. Not sure why I also ordered a Magni. It'll arrive Friday anyway, so I guess have to try it and see.


----------



## Jimster480

jasonb said:


> Magni 2 Uber has been ordered! It's been a while since I had a desktop headphone amp.
> 
> I am also bidding on a Sennheiser/Massdrop HD6xx on ebay right now. It includes the regularly supplied cable, plus some kind of upgrade cable. Seller didn't list details on the cable, but whatever. Right now it's at $255 and ends in a few hours. It's also been a while since I had an HD650. Had one a few years ago along with a Headroom amp/dac but had to sell it all when I ran into a small money problem and had other priorities.


 

 Nice man!
 I'm sure you will enjoy it


----------



## SomeTechNoob

I found my Magni 2 made my HD 6XX have tighter/cleaner low end.  My HTC One M9 had no issues when it came to volume so I'd play it at around 50-70% volume.  But I found a small but noticeable improvement when hooking up to the Magni.


----------



## LazyListener

jasonb said:


> So I just got my HD650 in the mail and am listening to it plugged into my LG V10 which has the ESS Sabre chips in it. So it's got great specs and great power for a smartphone. My preferred listening level seems to be around 40 out of 75, so about 53%. Not sure why I also ordered a Magni. It'll arrive Friday anyway, so I guess have to try it and see.


 

 When I went from iphone 6 to Magni 2 with the 650, the background sounds came out of the shadows, and each note sounded fuller with more weight and body to it.  The smoothness also improved.  I'm sure the V10 has a better sound section than the iphone 6, so I'll be interested to hear your impressions going from V10 to M2U.


----------



## jasonb

lazylistener said:


> When I went from iphone 6 to Magni 2 with the 650, the background sounds came out of the shadows, and each note sounded fuller with more weight and body to it.  The smoothness also improved.  I'm sure the V10 has a better sound section than the iphone 6, so I'll be interested to hear your impressions going from V10 to M2U.




I'm expecting a slight improvement. I'll report back after a couple days with it.


----------



## jasonb

What a sexy little beast this thing is. It's smaller than I had envisioned it being. It sounds great so far though. Biggest thing I noticed so far over using the V10 with the HD650 is noticeably deeper bass extension and better dynamic range.


----------



## mapotofu

Modi 2 Uber feeding my Project Sunrise III -- sounds amazing for a sub-$400 setup.


----------



## Jimster480

mapotofu said:


> Modi 2 Uber feeding my Project Sunrise III -- sounds amazing for a sub-$400 setup.


 

 Is that some kind of DIY Amp?


----------



## alpovs

jimster480 said:


> Is that some kind of DIY Amp?


 

 Kind of. You can also buy it fully assembled:
http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_002.htm
http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_006.htm


----------



## LazyListener

mapotofu said:


> Modi 2 Uber feeding my Project Sunrise III -- sounds amazing for a sub-$400 setup.


 

 As it should.  $400 is nothing to sneeze at, and should get you a lot of amp (and dac) nowadays.


----------



## joejoejoe

hey all, a question regarding a setup involving the m2u stack, a computer, headphones, powered speakers, and now a turntable. 
  
 what do i need to add to allow the turntable to be connected to the stack, a SYS? i haven't seen a picture anywhere of how everything actually connects with this sort of setup, but i think that's my best option, other than manually disconnecting and reconnecting whatever source i am using at the moment, which is the whole point of having an all in one ready to go setup.
  
 if i do get the SYS, do i still need a pre amp for the turntable, or will the magni 2u be handling that with the sys?
  
 trying to visualize this i think it would go something like:
  
 computer > modi2u > sys
 turntable > sys (or pre amp and then sys?)
 sys > magni2u > headphones
 magni2u > jbl lsr305s


----------



## jnak00

joejoejoe said:


> hey all, a question regarding a setup involving the m2u stack, a computer, headphones, powered speakers, and now a turntable.
> 
> what do i need to add to allow the turntable to be connected to the stack, a SYS? i haven't seen a picture anywhere of how everything actually connects with this sort of setup, but i think that's my best option, other than manually disconnecting and reconnecting whatever source i am using at the moment, which is the whole point of having an all in one ready to go setup.
> 
> ...


 

 Depends on your tunrtable but you probably will need a phono preamp like a Mani in there (turntable > Mani > Sys)


----------



## rizzotti91

Is there a way to set the volume level of the Modi 2 on OSX?


----------



## Ulises

Selling my Magni 2 on ebay. Pristine condition, lightly used for 3 months.  Listing starts at $50.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/-/142337155357?


----------



## jasonb

So tonight I'm using my Magni 2 Uber with my Brainwavz HM5 on low gain for the first time. Compared to using the HD650 on high gain, the amp is quite a bit cooler using the HM5. I know they are lower impedance and much easier to drive, but I wasn't expecting it to run this much cooler. Still loving this amp,


----------



## rizzotti91

rizzotti91 said:


> Is there a way to set the volume level of the Modi 2 on OSX?


 
 No one is using the Modi on Mac OS?


----------



## Jimster480

rizzotti91 said:


> No one is using the Modi on Mac OS?


 

 I doubt it. But from what I have read in other threads, Apple Nix'd this ability for USB DAC's.


----------



## InsTwin

rizzotti91 said:


> No one is using the Modi on Mac OS?


 
 I use it on my work machine, volume is disabled for me (set to max, unchangeable).  I use the Magni 2U to manage the volume.


----------



## lentoviolento

Hello! 
I have mimby and magni 2uber.is it possibile that with my lcd2 fazor they sound better and clearer than with more powerful and pricier amps?


----------



## jamesfrancis666

Just purchased a Magni 2 Uber Modi 2 uber combo to drive my headphones. Looking to purchase a set of active speakers like the Aktimate Mini B+. I assume i can connect these to the Magni phono output?
  
 Thanks,
  
 James.


----------



## Letmebefrank

jamesfrancis666 said:


> Just purchased a Magni 2 Uber Modi 2 uber combo to drive my headphones. Looking to purchase a set of active speakers like the Aktimate Mini B+. I assume i can connect these to the Magni phono output?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> James.




The magni 2 Uber doesn't have a phono output, it has pre-amp output and as long as your powered monitors have single-ended (rca) inputs then yes you can hook them up to the magni 2 Uber.


----------



## jamesfrancis666

Thanks @Letmebefrank , a little new to the Schiit world.
  
 So the Aktimate Mini B+ speakers are ok...?


----------



## Letmebefrank

jamesfrancis666 said:


> Thanks @Letmebefrank , a little new to the Schiit world.
> 
> So the Aktimate Mini B+ speakers are ok...?


 
 It's all good.
  
 As for the speakers, I'm not sure if they are or not, I cant find much information on them. Powered speakers I have heard include Kanto Yumi, Edifier S1000DB, and Presonus Eris 4.5. The Kanto Yumis are my favorite by far. They sound fantastic. I would look into them if you can get them where you live.


----------



## jamesfrancis666

Thanks @Letmebefrank Will check out the Yumi's.
  
 J.


----------



## StanD

lentoviolento said:


> Hello!
> I have mimby and magni 2uber.is it possibile that with my lcd2 fazor they sound better and clearer than with more powerful and pricier amps?


 

 The magni 2 Uber will take you to the threshold of pain, so you don't need a more powerful amp and it has very low distortion, lower than a human can detect. If you feel the need to set your wallet on fire, then that's a different type of criteria. I'm sure you can find another/better use for the money. You already have a nice setup, enjoy it.
 LCD-2 sensitivity is 101 dB/mW @ 70 Ohms.


----------



## Jimster480

stand said:


> The magni 2 Uber will take you to the threshold of pain, so you don't need a more powerful amp and it has very low distortion, lower than a human can detect. If you feel the need to set your wallet on fire, then that's a different type of criteria. I'm sure you can find another/better use for the money. You already have a nice setup, enjoy it.
> LCD-2 sensitivity is 101 dB/mW @ 70 Ohms.


 

 Yea most headphones can already get loud with just 50mw of power lol


----------



## lentoviolento

jimster480 said:


> Yea most headphones can already get loud with just 50mw of power lol


 

 i'm not talking about volume, but dynamic and authority...
 how can it be that a magni2 can compete with an amp that costs 650eur?


----------



## StanD

lentoviolento said:


> i'm not talking about volume, but dynamic and authority...
> how can it be that a magni2 can compete with an amp that costs 650eur?


 

 Define dynamic and authority and what properties of an amp delivers this? To answer your question, "easily."


----------



## jasonb

lentoviolento said:


> i'm not talking about volume, but dynamic and authority...
> how can it be that a magni2 can compete with an amp that costs 650eur?


 
  
 Schiit seems to be a brand that offers great value. They seem to take a lot of pride in that. When I decided to buy an HD650, the first company that came to mind when looking for an amp was Schiit. They have made a very good name for themselves.
  
 I have zero complaints about my HD650 and Magni 2 Uber pairing. It sounds clean, clear, uncolored and offers plenty of power. At a certain point with audio, especially with amps and DAC's the point of diminishing returns comes on pretty strong. A $650 amp may sound better, but how much better, and is it really worth the extra cost? How much are you willing to spend for an extra 5% better sound? 
  
 I think the only reason I would upgrade is to maybe try a balanced setup at some point.


----------



## StanD

jasonb said:


> Schiit seems to be a brand that offers great value. They seem to take a lot of pride in that. When I decided to buy an HD650, the first company that came to mind when looking for an amp was Schiit. They have made a very good name for themselves.
> 
> I have zero complaints about my HD650 and Magni 2 Uber pairing. It sounds clean, clear, uncolored and offers plenty of power. At a certain point with audio, especially with amps and DAC's the point of diminishing returns comes on pretty strong. A $650 amp may sound better, but how much better, and is it really worth the extra cost? How much are you willing to spend for an extra 5% better sound?
> 
> I think the only reason I would upgrade is to maybe try a balanced setup at some point.


 
 Not everyone lives down the block from the Vanderbilts (Hyde Park humor) and is willing to blow a wad of cash on an Amp which would be unlikely to sound any better. I'd save the money for another pair of cans.
 This is in your neck of the woods.


----------



## jasonb

stand said:


> Not everyone lives down the block from the Vanderbilts (Hyde Park humor) and is willing to blow a wad of cash on an Amp which would be unlikely to sound any better. I'd save the money for another pair of cans.
> This is in your neck of the woods.




I actually moved to the Wilmington area of North Carolina last fall. I guess I forgot to update my profile on here.


----------



## Jimster480

lentoviolento said:


> i'm not talking about volume, but dynamic and authority...
> how can it be that a magni2 can compete with an amp that costs 650eur?


 

 Because cost really is irrelevant in this day of technology. With $100 you can do so much its not even funny.


----------



## lentoviolento

stand said:


> Define dynamic and authority and what properties of an amp delivers this? To answer your question, "easily."


 
  
 i can't in english... (i mean i don't know the words) , let's say that an headfier told me that higher frequencies are easily driven from an amp, but in order to have an impactful bass you must have a lot of power. at least 4watt for my lcd2...


----------



## StanD

lentoviolento said:


> i can't in english... (i mean i don't know the words) , let's say that an headfier told me that higher frequencies are easily driven from an amp, but in order to have an impactful bass you must have a lot of power. at least 4watt for my lcd2...


 
 Do you believe that?


----------



## lentoviolento

stand said:


> Do you believe that?


 
  
 i don't know what to believe no more... maybe i am not able to hear the differences... maybe i haven't golden ears...
 if all that power is useless why even schiit has in his lineup lyr2 or asgard2..........


----------



## StanD

lentoviolento said:


> i don't know what to believe no more... maybe i am not able to hear the differences... maybe i haven't golden ears...
> if all that power is useless why even schiit has in his lineup lyr2 or asgard2..........


 
 The Asgard 2 has a drop less power at low impedances than the Magni2 Uber. I own an A2, it doesn't make any practical difference. When people are willing to buy something, it will get produced. Don't be bothered with all of this banter, just enjoy what you have. At least Schiit doesn't gouge their customers wallets.


----------



## Reputator

lentoviolento said:


> i'm not talking about volume, but dynamic and authority...
> how can it be that a magni2 can compete with an amp that costs 650eur?


 
  
 It's insane. I've been away from the world of personal audio since about 2010, and just recently got back in. Literally in just the past seven years, the market has exploded with more equipment makers, better options, more popularity (perhaps due to Youtube and this place), and all the competition has led to better equipment for a lower price.
  
 I repurchased my DT990 600ohm that I used to own for less than $200. It used to be a $400 headphone. It's a steal at its new price.
  
 I paid $200 for a Xonar Essence STX, and $670 for a Meier Concerto. My $400 Modi/Magni combo sounds better than those.
  
 And my new Shure SRH1540 is the best headphone I've ever owned, and I used to have a pair of $700 Hifiman HE-5LE.
  
 In fact, Hifiman and Audeze had JUST emerged onto the market back then, bringing with them a sort of revolution of magneplanars. Now planars are everywhere, improved and available at many price points. It's an amazing time to be into this hobby.


----------



## juanix

I recently picked up a Magni 2 Uber and Modi Multibit. I hooked it up to my Macbook Pro and tried to A/B the sound from the standard 3.5mm output on the Macbook to the Schiit Stack using my Fostex TH900s. I must admit, I had a hard time hearing any obvious difference. I feel like I might not have a "trained ear" to be able to immediately recognize the difference, but I believe there is one. What kind of things do people look for when evaluating new amps and dacs?


----------



## jasonb

juanix said:


> I recently picked up a Magni 2 Uber and Modi Multibit. I hooked it up to my Macbook Pro and tried to A/B the sound from the standard 3.5mm output on the Macbook to the Schiit Stack using my Fostex TH900s. I must admit, I had a hard time hearing any obvious difference. I feel like I might not have a "trained ear" to be able to immediately recognize the difference, but I believe there is one. What kind of things do people look for when evaluating new amps and dacs?


 
  
 The Macbook Pro will have a better DAC and amp section than a lot of laptops. The headphone jack on my laptop, which is an Acer Chromebook R11 is pretty weak and won't get many headphones to a decent level. The TH900 is 25 ohms with a sensitivity of 100db/mw which isn't really all that hard to drive. 
  
 Comparing the Magni 2 Uber to my LG V10 is a much closer match. The V10 has ESS Sabre DAC and amp chips if you didn't know, so it's no slouch for a portable device. Compared to my V10 when using an HD650 it's quickly obvious that the M2U (Magni 2 Uber) has a lot more power, just as it should since we're comparing a cell phone to an AC powered desktop amp. I got the HD650 2 days before my M2U arrived and was listening to the HD650 at around the 40-55% range on the V10 which was pushing them to the volume level I prefer to normally listen at. So it was definitely getting them loud enough for me, and I still enjoyed the sound for those 2 days. When I first plugged the HD650 into the M2U (fed by an ODAC) there was definitely a slight improvement, not huge but noticeable and definitely worth the $150 price tag. Most obvious was the slightly deeper, better controlled bass, and better dynamic range. The better controlled bass, with better slam and impact was definitely obvious. I've been using the M2U on high gain at around the 9 o'clock position on the volume knob, maybe 10 o'clock on a quiet recording, so there is plenty of power there for an HD650.
  
 I'd say continue to use the Schiit stack for a few days or a week or two and if you really don't notice enough of a difference to justify the cost then return them. No sense in wasting money if you don't hear a difference.


----------



## juanix

jasonb said:


> The Macbook Pro will have a better DAC and amp section than a lot of laptops. The headphone jack on my laptop, which is an Acer Chromebook R11 is pretty weak and won't get many headphones to a decent level. The TH900 is 25 ohms with a sensitivity of 100db/mw which isn't really all that hard to drive.
> 
> Comparing the Magni 2 Uber to my LG V10 is a much closer match. The V10 has ESS Sabre DAC and amp chips if you didn't know, so it's no slouch for a portable device. Compared to my V10 when using an HD650 it's quickly obvious that the M2U (Magni 2 Uber) has a lot more power, just as it should since we're comparing a cell phone to an AC powered desktop amp. I got the HD650 2 days before my M2U arrived and was listening to the HD650 at around the 40-55% range on the V10 which was pushing them to the volume level I prefer to normally listen at. So it was definitely getting them loud enough for me, and I still enjoyed the sound for those 2 days. When I first plugged the HD650 into the M2U (fed by an ODAC) there was definitely a slight improvement, not huge but noticeable and definitely worth the $150 price tag. Most obvious was the slightly deeper, better controlled bass, and better dynamic range. The better controlled bass, with better slam and impact was definitely obvious. I've been using the M2U on high gain at around the 9 o'clock position on the volume knob, maybe 10 o'clock on a quiet recording, so there is plenty of power there for an HD650.
> 
> I'd say continue to use the Schiit stack for a few days or a week or two and if you really don't notice enough of a difference to justify the cost then return them. No sense in wasting money if you don't hear a difference.


 
  
 Thanks for the info. I'll run the stack for a couple weeks before I decide what to do with it. Do the TH900s not benefit from a good DAC/Amp because of the low ohms and high sensitivity?


----------



## StanD

juanix said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll run the stack for a couple weeks before I decide what to do with it. Do the TH900s not benefit from a good DAC/Amp because of the low ohms and high sensitivity?


 
 High sensitivity means that you need less power to drive them. Most SS and IC Amps are of a low output impedance.


----------



## cbl117

Can someone please confirm:  Latest revision Modi 2 Uber with 4490 chipset is self powered USB, which will allow the use of an iPad Mini with CCK as a source.  

I'm looking to build this as a work rig, and want to confirm this will in fact work.  Thank you.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

cbl117 said:


> Can someone please confirm:  Latest revision Modi 2 Uber with 4490 chipset is self powered USB, which will allow the use of an iPad Mini with CCK as a source.
> 
> I'm looking to build this as a work rig, and want to confirm this will in fact work.  Thank you.


Pretty sure Modi 2 Uber uses an AC power brick.

You can see it in the picture here: http://schiit.com/products/modi-2


----------



## cbl117

SomeTechNoob said:


> Pretty sure Modi 2 Uber uses an AC power brick.
> 
> You can see it in the picture here: http://schiit.com/products/modi-2



Thanks, but that doesn't answer my question.  I know it uses an AC wall-wart.

The older revision used the wall-wart to power the DAC, but the USB interface was still powered by the source.  I've heard rumors on the forums that the USB interface is now self powered with the 4490 chipset, and as such, iDevices can be used.  I want someone who has tried connecting a iDevice via USB to confirm if this is true.


----------



## Letmebefrank

He's talking about the usb chip being powered by the Modi 2 rather than the usb source.


----------



## Jacobh

cbl117 said:


> Thanks, but that doesn't answer my question.  I know it uses an AC wall-wart.
> 
> The older revision used the wall-wart to power the DAC, but the USB interface was still powered by the source.  I've heard rumors on the forums that the USB interface is now self powered with the 4490 chipset, and as such, iDevices can be used.  I want someone who has tried connecting a iDevice via USB to confirm if this is true.



I believe this is correct.  You should be able to test by unplugging the power when it's connected to your computer and seeing if it disappears from your devices.  If you are using an iDevice, you might be better off with the USB 3.0 kit that includes a power connection.  Then it would be a moot point on whether the device was self-powered.


----------



## Left Channel (May 10, 2017)

cbl117 said:


> Thanks, but that doesn't answer my question.  I know it uses an AC wall-wart.
> 
> The older revision used the wall-wart to power the DAC, but the USB interface was still powered by the source.  I've heard rumors on the forums that the USB interface is now self powered with the 4490 chipset, and as such, iDevices can be used.  I want someone who has tried connecting a iDevice via USB to confirm if this is true.





Jacobh said:


> I believe this is correct.  You should be able to test by unplugging the power when it's connected to your computer and seeing if it disappears from your devices.  If you are using an iDevice, you might be better off with the USB 3.0 kit that includes a power connection.  Then it would be a moot point on whether the device was self-powered.



By design the Modi 2U doesn't use USB power. USB power is often a source of problems. When I unplug mine from the "Cthulu" power brick, my Modi 2U disappears from Windoze. This experiment should be valid for macOS and iOS too, because my chain includes an UpTone Audio USB REGEN for reclocking, and the REGEN also provides replacement USB power. The Modi 2U doesn't make use of that power.


----------



## Jimster480

yellojello said:


> I'm currently using laptop usb > Fiio K1 > Magni 2. Would I notice much difference with the Modi 2 DAC replacing the Fiio K1?


This really depends because in my experience the Fulla2 had USB audio issues and the K1 did not.

So while the Fulla2 (which has the same DAC chip as the Modi 2) will sound better than the K1 you might have USB audio issues like pops/cracks. The nice thing is that you can always return the Modi if you have these issues and go back to using the K1.

While the K1 packs a punch for its small price, it doesn't compare to higher end stuff in the long run (but it isn't meant to).


----------



## Letmebefrank

The Modi 2 is almost completely different than the Fulla 2. Yes, they use the same DAC chip, but besides that they are nothing alike. The Modi 2 is wall-powered, not USB powered. It has a different implementation of the DAC chip itself, and the USB implementation is also completely different.


----------



## emjen

I think i have narrowed down mynext dac/amp purchase to the schiit magni 2 Uber and modi 2 (non Uber), or Mojo, or Fulla 2.

I Read great stuff about all. Mojo has captured my interest the most, BUT i want to drive my desktop monitors as well. And as for DAC, i have an iBasso D2 that i could try before making the decision to get the modi 2. I might be happy enough as is.

I use the HD598s, and pretty much only Spotify premium from my iMac. My speakers are easy to drive KEFs.

So; happy with what you have? What would the Mojo give me that Schiit Magni won't - aside from portability? Is The whole stack a definitive improvement over the Fulla 2? Thanks in advance.


----------



## StanD

Letmebefrank said:


> The Modi 2 is almost completely different than the Fulla 2. Yes, they use the same DAC chip, but besides that they are nothing alike. The Modi 2 is wall-powered, not USB powered. It has a different implementation of the DAC chip itself, and the USB implementation is also completely different.


The non Uber Modi 2 is not wall powered.


----------



## Letmebefrank

StanD said:


> The non Uber Modi 2 is not wall powered.



Yes, the USB chip on the regular Modi 2 is USB powered, but the rest of the DAC is wall powered.


----------



## Jimster480

Letmebefrank said:


> The Modi 2 is almost completely different than the Fulla 2. Yes, they use the same DAC chip, but besides that they are nothing alike. The Modi 2 is wall-powered, not USB powered. It has a different implementation of the DAC chip itself, and the USB implementation is also completely different.



And where did you see or read this? On Schiits own website it suggests that they are indeed similar.
Additionally the Fulla2 can be wall powered too via a secondary USB for power.

And last but not least the Fulla2 and Modi2 have very similar specs and the same USB controller (which is the digital side of a DAC's "implementation").

One has AD filter stages and the other has TI filter stages. They are both the same kind of filters and the same grade of filters. 
Their THD, SNR, IMD are all almost exactly the same aswell.

The Modi is capable of higher bitrates due to Schiit firmware and nothing else. Additionally the regular Modi is not wall powered as its Bus powered.


----------



## jnak00

Letmebefrank said:


> Yes, the USB chip on the regular Modi 2 is USB powered, but the rest of the DAC is wall powered.



No, the entire Modi 2 non-uber is USB powered.  There is no wall wart for that DAC.  The Modi 2 Uber and Mulitbit use a wall-wart.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Jimster480 said:


> And where did you see or read this? On Schiits own website it suggests that they are indeed similar.
> Additionally the Fulla2 can be wall powered too via a secondary USB for power.
> 
> And last but not least the Fulla2 and Modi2 have very similar specs and the same USB controller (which is the digital side of a DAC's "implementation").
> ...





jnak00 said:


> No, the entire Modi 2 non-uber is USB powered.  There is no wall wart for that DAC.  The Modi 2 Uber and Mulitbit use a wall-wart.




My bad I always assumed the Modi 2 was the same as the Modi 2 uber just without the extra inputs. Thats what I get for assuming.


----------



## StanD (May 19, 2017)

StanD said:


> The non Uber Modi 2 is not wall powered.





Letmebefrank said:


> Yes, the USB chip on the regular Modi 2 is USB powered, but the rest of the DAC is wall powered.


No, the non Uber Modi 2 gets all of its power from the USB source. Only the Uber and multi-bit comes with a wall wart.
You can check the Schiit website
http://schiit.com/products/modi-2
You can see the picture of the back panels, the plain modi 2 has no jack for power. The dropdown for selecting the power source when ordering the plain (not uber or multi-bit) modi 2 is clear on this.


----------



## Letmebefrank

StanD said:


> No, the non Uber Modi 2 gets all of its power from the USB source. Only the Uber and multi-bit comes with a wall wart.
> You can check the Schiit website
> http://schiit.com/products/modi-2
> You can see the picture of the back panels, the plain modi 2 has no jack for power. The dropdown for selecting the power source when ordering the plain (not uber or multi-bit) modi 2 is clear on this.



You are correct, and I have already stated right above you that I was wrong.


----------



## emjen

So guys, how many of you are using the magni 2 Uber with a totally different DAC - if any?

I Will use the magni Uber for my speakers as well, and the price point is hard to compete with. But if you take into account pre amping speakers and the possible DAC, what are other suggestions?


----------



## Mkoll (May 23, 2017)

Does anyone know of a good aftermarket power supply for the Magni 2 Uber or Modi 2 Uber that improves the sound? Ifi's Ipower won't work because it's DC and Schiit's products are AC, according to Nick from Schiit. I know of PS Audio's Dectet, but it's $500 and way out of my price range. I'm looking to spend $100, maybe $200 max if it has enough outlets


----------



## StanD

Mkoll said:


> Does anyone know of a good aftermarket power supply for the Magni 2 Uber or Modi 2 Uber that improves the sound? Ifi's Ipower won't work because it's DC and Schiit's products are AC, according to Nick from Schiit. I know of PS Audio's Dectet, but it's $500 and way out of my price range. I'm looking to spend $100, maybe $200 max if it has enough outlets


That would be a waste of money, Jason was pretty clear on power supplies.


----------



## Mkoll

StanD said:


> That would be a waste of money, Jason was pretty clear on power supplies.


Can you point me to where he says this? Thanks.


----------



## StanD

Mkoll said:


> Does anyone know of a good aftermarket power supply for the Magni 2 Uber or Modi 2 Uber that improves the sound? Ifi's Ipower won't work because it's DC and Schiit's products are AC, according to Nick from Schiit. I know of PS Audio's Dectet, but it's $500 and way out of my price range. I'm looking to spend $100, maybe $200 max if it has enough outlets





StanD said:


> That would be a waste of money, Jason was pretty clear on power supplies.





Mkoll said:


> Can you point me to where he says this? Thanks.



LPS = Linear Power Supply
You will find the second link very entertaining. By the way, I found these using the site's search capability as I didn't bookmark them.

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/s...bable-start-up.701900/page-1174#post-13300121

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/s...bable-start-up.701900/page-1195#post-13349690


----------



## windpd

Hi all,
I have just a silly question about the specs of the Magni 2 uber:
-----
_Frequency Response: 20Hz-20Khz, -0.1db, 2Hz-250KHz, -3dB 
Maximum Power, 16 ohms: 2.1W RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 1.5W RMS per channel 
-----_
what do they mean with "per channel" if you just connect an HP?
I mean do you get a power out at 32ohms about 3.0W total??
thanks


----------



## alpovs

windpd said:


> Hi all,
> I have just a silly question about the specs of the Magni 2 uber:
> -----
> _Frequency Response: 20Hz-20Khz, -0.1db, 2Hz-250KHz, -3dB
> ...


It's a stereo amplifier. There are two channels: left and right.


----------



## windpd

alpovs said:


> It's a stereo amplifier. There are two channels: left and right.



so did I supposed right, you get 3.0W at 32 ohms as maximum power to your headphone?
thanks again


----------



## alpovs

windpd said:


> so did I supposed right, you get 3.0W at 32 ohms as maximum power to your headphone?
> thanks again


The proper term is "headphones", not "headphone", and for a reason. You have two, one for each ear. You get 3W total but only 1.5W for each ear.


----------



## Cl2G (May 30, 2017)

Can you experience channel imbalance via the rca pre out's and powered monitors with the Magni 2 Uber?

or is this a headphone only issue?  or resolved with the " 2 " versions?

Also I have a question about optical input with the Modi 2U.

I have serious noise issues via usb with my pc, I'm using toslink optical IN to the Modi 2U and can enable a full 24/196 via my pc's OS.

So does that mean it works?  if it carries the signal it carries the signal?  or should I be looking for any sound quality degradation or possible jitter / timing issues?  

I " don't " seem to have any of those issues, but 192 does sound markedly more " open and airy. " than 24/96. 

Sorry guys, I'm a total noob trying to get my feet under me here.   lol.


----------



## Jimster480

Mkoll said:


> Does anyone know of a good aftermarket power supply for the Magni 2 Uber or Modi 2 Uber that improves the sound? Ifi's Ipower won't work because it's DC and Schiit's products are AC, according to Nick from Schiit. I know of PS Audio's Dectet, but it's $500 and way out of my price range. I'm looking to spend $100, maybe $200 max if it has enough outlets


Power supplies do nothing for these products. Its AC because all the work is done inside of the products.


----------



## camaker

Apologies if I've missed this info somewhere definitive but I'm looking into a desktop amp and dac for use with my iPhone 6S+ and iPod Touch. I plan to use the setup with HD600s and SRH1540s. 

Does the M2U/M2U stack eliminate the need for the powered USB hub due to the Modi 2U having the external power supply?  I've seen conflicting answers on this. 

Is there an easier to use or better amp/dac solution for this setup in the same price range?  I've been using a Vamp Verza with good results but the battery life is starting to wane and there's nothing more frustrating than a dead battery at listening time. That's why I've been leaning towards a desktop solution versus another portable.


----------



## BigDaddyNC

camaker said:


> Apologies if I've missed this info somewhere definitive but I'm looking into a desktop amp and dac for use with my iPhone 6S+ and iPod Touch. I plan to use the setup with HD600s and SRH1540s.
> 
> Does the M2U/M2U stack eliminate the need for the powered USB hub due to the Modi 2U having the external power supply?  I've seen conflicting answers on this.
> 
> Is there an easier to use or better amp/dac solution for this setup in the same price range?  I've been using a Vamp Verza with good results but the battery life is starting to wane and there's nothing more frustrating than a dead battery at listening time. That's why I've been leaning towards a desktop solution versus another portable.



No, the stack does NOT eliminate the need for a powered USB hub (or some sort of "power solution" for the iPhone/iPod).  The iPhone/iPod still "thinks" it has to supply USB voltage and therefore needs some sort of power.  You will need an Apple Camera adapter with pretty much any Schiit solution (see link below).  Having said that, I use a Fulla 2 with this adapter that has both a USB port and a Lightning port:  https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MK0W2AM/A/lightning-to-usb-3-camera-adapter

I can use the USB port with the Apple Camera Adapter to connect to the DAC and I plug a Lightning cable into a power supply (which could be your standard charger, a USB hub, a portable battery-type charger, or just about anything that will supply 5V USB power).  This solution should with a Modi 2 Uber.  Using the dual-port camera adapter will give you more flexibility as far as supplying USB power to your iDevice -- not limiting you to solely a powered USB hub.  Good luck and good listening!


----------



## alpovs

There were reports that the latest Modi 2 Uber does not draw any power from USB unlike Modi 2 Multibit (and non-Uber is fully USB powered). IIRC I saw those reports in the Modi Multibit thread.


----------



## BigDaddyNC

Had a post detailing some wiring options as described above, but wasn't having much success (having a challenging day so far), so replacing that message with this.  Apologies for the spam.


----------



## Zenrap518

Hey guys,
Im thinking of buying the Magni/Modi 2 stack for my PSB M4U 1's because to me, the bass is a bit light on impact and it sounds slightly sibilant at higher volumes. Would the stack help with this? Also, would the soundstage and separation improve, compared to my mobo output (Asus Z170-A)? I mostly listen to Spotify music on foobar2000 using foo_input_spotify and WASAPI output. Thanks


----------



## LazyListener

Zenrap518 said:


> Hey guys,
> Im thinking of buying the Magni/Modi 2 stack for my PSB M4U 1's because to me, the bass is a bit light on impact and it sounds slightly sibilant at higher volumes. Would the stack help with this? Also, would the soundstage and separation improve, compared to my mobo output (Asus Z170-A)? I mostly listen to Spotify music on foobar2000 using foo_input_spotify and WASAPI output. Thanks


I used to own the M4U1.  I used it with my iphone 6 mostly.  It is a very efficient headphone, meaning it doesn't need much power to get quite loud.  It's actually one of the loudest headpones I've ever heard.  So I don't think a dedicated amp will help in that regard.  As far as sound profile goes, the M4U1 is a bit light in the bass, but I never heard it to be sibilant.  The sibilance could possibly be due to your computer built in amp.  Have you tried it with other sources/amps and does it sound sibilant with that?

As far as Magni/Modi goes, I tried the Magni 2 using Fiio E10K as the DAC, and it actually shrunk the soundstage for me over just using the E10K as both DAC and amp.  The Magni 2 did, however, smooth out the highs and made them sound fuller and crisper at the same time.


----------



## Zenrap518

LazyListener said:


> I used to own the M4U1.  I used it with my iphone 6 mostly.  It is a very efficient headphone, meaning it doesn't need much power to get quite loud.  It's actually one of the loudest headpones I've ever heard.  So I don't think a dedicated amp will help in that regard.  As far as sound profile goes, the M4U1 is a bit light in the bass, but I never heard it to be sibilant.  The sibilance could possibly be due to your computer built in amp.  Have you tried it with other sources/amps and does it sound sibilant with that?
> 
> As far as Magni/Modi goes, I tried the Magni 2 using Fiio E10K as the DAC, and it actually shrunk the soundstage for me over just using the E10K as both DAC and amp.  The Magni 2 did, however, smooth out the highs and made them sound fuller and crisper at the same time.


I don't think that the PSB M4U 1's are sibilant at average volumes, but at loud volumes, they do have a bit of sibilance and stridence for me and the sound starts to break up. This happens on my iPad too. Did you have this before? And you mention the Magni 2 makes the highs smoother. Do you think it'll smoothen out the highs to the point i don't have these issues


----------



## LazyListener (Jul 2, 2017)

Zenrap518 said:


> I don't think that the PSB M4U 1's are sibilant at average volumes, but at loud volumes, they do have a bit of sibilance and stridence for me and the sound starts to break up. This happens on my iPad too. Did you have this before? And you mention the Magni 2 makes the highs smoother. Do you think it'll smoothen out the highs to the point i don't have these issues


I typically don't listen at loud volumes, but when I tested the M4U1 at high volumes for short periods, I didn't notice any sibilance.  Maybe not enough test tracks to notice.  The M4U1 are a mids-focused can, so they may sound fatiguing after a while at high volume, but I never heard sibilance (sharp S's and T's).

The Magni 2 may smooth out the sibilance on your M4U1.  Only way to know is to try.  But it could also make it worse.  I was comparing with E10K, which by comparison, has thinner, less full sounding highs.  This was with an HD 650.  The Magni 2 is not a warm amp.  I'd say neutral or slightly bright.  With the HD 650, the highs were crisp, clear and smooth (not harsh or edgy).  The 650 is a 300 Ohm can.  I believe M4U1 is 32 Ohm.  Sometimes, a powerful amp into a low ohm headphone can make the sound worse (brighter, harsher).  It's all about getting a good sonic match between amp and headphone.

If you're trying to tame sibilance with an amp, you should probably be looking for amps with a warm sound signature, maybe a tube amp.  But not necessarily.  A smooth, neutralish amp could do the trick also.  Like I said, only way to know is to try.


----------



## StanD

Some people say that the Magni 2 will smooth out sibilance, others say that it causes this or accentuates treble. IMO it does neither as with most amps it has a flat FR. I would investigate the sound profile of the headphones and see if that suites me.


----------



## LazyListener

StanD said:


> Some people say that the Magni 2 will smooth out sibilance, others say that it causes this or accentuates treble. IMO it does neither as with most amps it has a flat FR. I would investigate the sound profile of the headphones and see if that suites me.


I disagee.  Amps do have their own sound signatures and can color the sound.  Some amps have audible distortions at certain frequencies that could cause sibilance or harshness.  But since he said he's hearing this sibilance using more than one source, you're probably right in suggesting it's the headphones.  Strange, because I didn't find them sibilant at all, and I'm pretty sensitive to it.


----------



## StanD

LazyListener said:


> I disagee.  Amps do have their own sound signatures and can color the sound.  Some amps have audible distortions at certain frequencies that could cause sibilance or harshness.  But since he said he's hearing this sibilance using more than one source, you're probably right in suggesting it's the headphones.  Strange, because I didn't find them sibilant at all, and I'm pretty sensitive to it.


An amp that has audible distortion is some bad Schiit. These days DACs and Amps produce distortion far below what human beings can detect. Much of such low numbers are for marketing purposes and are best appreciated by test equipment. Sibilance is cause by a big peak in the FR around 6 KHz or so which is a grating experience for the listener. Sometimes this is baked into the recording, yuck. Sometimes this is a result of the headphone's or IEM's FR. I remember one time I read a review of an inexpensive  (just under $100) pair of IEMs by that projectionist from CNN. They were horribly sibilant and were immediately relocated to my junk pile of shame. An amp that can distort at that frequency range with levels so bad as to be sibilant is unimaginable to me and is best moved to the junk pile of shame. I don't think you will find any such kit in Schiit's portfolio.


----------



## jnak00

I just tried my PSB M4U2's with the Magni 2 Uber and I didn't notice any sibilance.  I turned them way louder than I would ever listen and still didn't notice any.


----------



## Zenrap518

Odd nobody else notices a bit of sibilance... maybe i just listen to sibilant songs at high volume. I think ill get the stack.


----------



## StanD

Zenrap518 said:


> Odd nobody else notices a bit of sibilance... maybe i just listen to sibilant songs at high volume. I think ill get the stack.


It can't hurt and in terms of audiophile costs, a Magni 2 Stack, Uber or not is a real steal so it's not like your wallet is going to get picked for well over a grand. Enjoy listening.


----------



## LazyListener

StanD said:


> An amp that has audible distortion is some bad Schiit. These days DACs and Amps produce distortion far below what human beings can detect. Much of such low numbers are for marketing purposes and are best appreciated by test equipment. Sibilance is cause by a big peak in the FR around 6 KHz or so which is a grating experience for the listener. Sometimes this is baked into the recording, yuck. Sometimes this is a result of the headphone's or IEM's FR. I remember one time I read a review of an inexpensive  (just under $100) pair of IEMs by that projectionist from CNN. They were horribly sibilant and were immediately relocated to my junk pile of shame. An amp that can distort at that frequency range with levels so bad as to be sibilant is unimaginable to me and is best moved to the junk pile of shame. I don't think you will find any such kit in Schiit's portfolio.


Well, at least we don't disagree that amps can change/color the sound.

I don't know which CNN projectionist you're referring to, but was it a review of the Klipsch S4i (I think that's the model) by chance?  It was raved about by many, so I bought it.  It has crazy sibilance.


----------



## LazyListener

Zenrap518 said:


> Odd nobody else notices a bit of sibilance... maybe i just listen to sibilant songs at high volume. I think ill get the stack.


If you're hearing sibilance from multiples sources/amps, and others don't hear sibilance with the M4U1, there's a small chance that you got a bad apple.  As much as they try to make them all within tolerance, doesn't always happen.


----------



## Zenrap518

Does everyone not hear sibilance at all on the PSB's? Or does everyone just hear natural sibilance and some sibilance on sibilant recordings? Because, i might be comparing the PSB's with headphones that have rolled-off sibilance (the NAD Viso HP50 souns less sibilant from memory)


----------



## Zenrap518

jnak00 said:


> I just tried my PSB M4U2's with the Magni 2 Uber and I didn't notice any sibilance.  I turned them way louder than I would ever listen and still didn't notice any.


How do they pair with the stack in passive mode?


----------



## jnak00

Zenrap518 said:


> How do they pair with the stack in passive mode?



They sound pretty good.  They don't really need extra amping so I don't pair them with the stack.  I use the PSBs mainly for travelling and not very much at home.


----------



## StanD

LazyListener said:


> Well, at least we don't disagree that amps can change/color the sound.
> 
> I don't know which CNN projectionist you're referring to, but was it a review of the Klipsch S4i (I think that's the model) by chance?  It was raved about by many, so I bought it.  It has crazy sibilance.


Yes that's the IEMs, except I got the Android version. Yes it has crazy sibilance, I tried to EQ it with a Parametric EQ notch filter (Neutron) with poor results and too much effort. The CNET projectionist I referred to is Steve Guttenberg. I mistyped CNN, my bad.


----------



## Garzhad

Okay so i'm in a dilemma between the Magni 2 and O2. If I decide to go with the Magni 2, is there any point at all to getting the Uber if all ill be using it for is an amp for mid-tier cans like 598/k7xx/k712/ad700x? I've heard that the pre amp outs on the uber can be used to for external speakers(which I may get some day but not any time soon), but my source(Soundblaster Z) already has dedicated front/rear r/l outs and a subwoofer and can switch from speakers to headphones with a mouse click whereas it seems you have to unplug the speaker outs on the Magni to use the headphone out. The specs are otherwise identical so I see zero point for me personally in getting the uber.


----------



## jnak00

Garzhad said:


> Okay so i'm in a dilemma between the Magni 2 and O2. If I decide to go with the Magni 2, is there any point at all to getting the Uber if all ill be using it for is an amp for mid-tier cans like 598/k7xx/k712/ad700x? I've heard that the pre amp outs on the uber can be used to for external speakers(which I may get some day but not any time soon), but my source(Soundblaster Z) already has dedicated front/rear r/l outs and a subwoofer and can switch from speakers to headphones with a mouse click whereas it seems you have to unplug the speaker outs on the Magni to use the headphone out. The specs are otherwise identical so I see zero point for me personally in getting the uber.



I spent a lot of time thinking about this and ended up getting the Magni 2 Uber.  Reason being, the pre-outs and extra power just added a bit of future proofing, to add powered speakers or better headphones later.  The preamp outs are muted when you plug the headphones in.  You do not have to touch the speaker outs on the Magni 2 Uber to use headphones.  It's all controlled by the headphone jack.


----------



## Garzhad

jnak00 said:


> I spent a lot of time thinking about this and ended up getting the Magni 2 Uber.  Reason being, the pre-outs and extra power just added a bit of future proofing, to add powered speakers or better headphones later.  The preamp outs are muted when you plug the headphones in.  You do not have to touch the speaker outs on the Magni 2 Uber to use headphones.  It's all controlled by the headphone jack.


So either way you have to unplug one to use the other. Regular version has plenty of power to power any conceivable headphones ill ever consider buying. No, im never going to spend more than $300-400 on headphones. The main reason for getting the Magni is to circumvent distortion caused by the card's headphone amps high output impedance when used with sub 250Ohm headphones, among other things. It's a non-issue when hooking it up to a 5.1 surround set. So i'll chalk that all up as "Uber offers nothing tangible extra for me over the regular" then and cross it off the list of amps im looking at. Thanks for the verification; makes things simpler.


----------



## LazyListener

Garzhad said:


> Okay so i'm in a dilemma between the Magni 2 and O2. If I decide to go with the Magni 2, is there any point at all to getting the Uber if all ill be using it for is an amp for mid-tier cans like 598/k7xx/k712/ad700x? I've heard that the pre amp outs on the uber can be used to for external speakers(which I may get some day but not any time soon), but my source(Soundblaster Z) already has dedicated front/rear r/l outs and a subwoofer and can switch from speakers to headphones with a mouse click whereas it seems you have to unplug the speaker outs on the Magni to use the headphone out. The specs are otherwise identical so I see zero point for me personally in getting the uber.


You reasoning is sound.  If your existing source already has preamp outputs that you MAY use with powered speakers some day, then you really don't need the preamp outputs on the Uber.  I personally, would stick with just Magni 2 in your situation.


----------



## Zenrap518

Could someone please listen to this song w/ neutral 'phones on a Schiit Stack and comfirm if this song is actualy sibilant?


----------



## LazyListener

Zenrap518 said:


> Could someone please listen to this song w/ neutral 'phones on a Schiit Stack and comfirm if this song is actualy sibilant?



"Neutral" headphones don't exist.  "Neutral" is a theoretical approximation.  I'd listen on my colored headphones, but I no longer own a Schiit amp.

Sounds like you're still having sibilance issues.  Just that song or others, too?


----------



## Zenrap518

LazyListener said:


> "Neutral" headphones don't exist.  "Neutral" is a theoretical approximation.  I'd listen on my colored headphones, but I no longer own a Schiit amp.
> 
> Sounds like you're still having sibilance issues.  Just that song or others, too?


Other songs too, it's just that on the PSB's that song is quite sibilant... so, i was wondering if other people also experience some sibilance on that song. If so, that might mean that the sibilance on the PSB's isn't roled off or accentuated, it's just the recordings. Is it for you?


----------



## jnak00

Zenrap518 said:


> Could someone please listen to this song w/ neutral 'phones on a Schiit Stack and comfirm if this song is actualy sibilant?




I listened to that song with PSB M4U2s in passive mode, Sennheiser HD-6XXs, and Fostex TH-X00s, and did not think notice any sibilance on any of those phones.  I used Mimby/Magni 2 Uber.  

The sound in the Spotify sample you linked seemed to be low bitrate so I played it with Google Play Music which I think is 320 kbps..  Do you use Spotify for all your listening?  I find low-bitrate music to have harshness in the treble that sounds sibilant.  Is there a streaming quality setting in Spotify?


----------



## Garzhad

LazyListener said:


> You reasoning is sound.  If your existing source already has preamp outputs that you MAY use with powered speakers some day, then you really don't need the preamp outputs on the Uber.  I personally, would stick with just Magni 2 in your situation.


Thats what I figured, always nice to get a second opinion confirming it though, thanks


----------



## Zenrap518 (Jul 9, 2017)

Zenrap518 said:


> Other songs too, it's just that on the PSB's that song is quite sibilant... so, i was wondering if other people also experience some sibilance on that song. If so, that might mean that the sibilance on the PSB's isn't roled off or accentuated, it's just the recordings.





jnak00 said:


> I listened to that song with PSB M4U2s in passive mode, Sennheiser HD-6XXs, and Fostex TH-X00s, and did not think notice any sibilance on any of those phones.  I used Mimby/Magni 2 Uber.
> 
> The sound in the Spotify sample you linked seemed to be low bitrate so I played it with Google Play Music which I think is 320 kbps..  Do you use Spotify for all your listening?  I find low-bitrate music to have harshness in the treble that sounds sibilant.  Is there a streaming quality setting in Spotify?


Yes, there is a 320kbps quality setting in Spotify which i use. Did you listen to the song at loud volumes with your PSB's in passive mode? Also, is the song sibilant with the PSB's used on a phone on passive mode?


----------



## Garzhad

LazyListener said:


> You reasoning is sound.  If your existing source already has preamp outputs that you MAY use with powered speakers some day, then you really don't need the preamp outputs on the Uber.  I personally, would stick with just Magni 2 in your situation.


Just as a final check before I try and find a used or buy a b-stock for $90, is there anything else as good as or better in the same price range for a transparent amp?
I've already ruled out O2(higher price/less power/kinda ugly) and the Topping A30(comparable power and nice gain features, but Excessive output impedance/higher price). I looked at a couple of SMSL products and found them lacking as well.


----------



## jnak00

Zenrap518 said:


> Yes, there is a 320kbps quality setting in Spotify which i use. Did you listen to the song at loud volumes with your PSB's in passive mode? Also, is the song sibilant with the PSB's used on a phone on passive mode?



Yes, I listened to that song at loud volume with my PSBs.  I never tried listening to it with my phone but since I've never noticed any sibilance on any song with my PSBs I doubt this song would be.


----------



## Zenrap518

jnak00 said:


> Yes, I listened to that song at loud volume with my PSBs.  I never tried listening to it with my phone but since I've never noticed any sibilance on any song with my PSBs I doubt this song would be.


Ok, now i am a bit sad and confused on WHY my PSB M4U 1's are Sibilant and a bit harsh at loud volumes on my onboard and on a mobile device.... i just hope that your amp is the reason you get no sibilance... lol


----------



## LazyListener

Zenrap518 said:


> Other songs too, it's just that on the PSB's that song is quite sibilant... so, i was wondering if other people also experience some sibilance on that song. If so, that might mean that the sibilance on the PSB's isn't roled off or accentuated, it's just the recordings. Is it for you?


I listened to this song through my E10K and 598s at loud volume (about 6 on the dial at low gain), and this song does have a bit of sibilance to it.  It's not too bad.  I've heard worse.  So I'd say the song itself has some sibilance recorded into it.



Garzhad said:


> Just as a final check before I try and find a used or buy a b-stock for $90, is there anything else as good as or better in the same price range for a transparent amp?
> I've already ruled out O2(higher price/less power/kinda ugly) and the Topping A30(comparable power and nice gain features, but Excessive output impedance/higher price). I looked at a couple of SMSL products and found them lacking as well.


I don't have much experience with many different amps, but it looks like you did your research.  You should trust your gut and go with it.  Maybe someone else here could suggest another quality amp in this price range, but having had the Magni 2, I was pretty happy with its look and build quality for the money.



Zenrap518 said:


> Ok, now i am a bit sad and confused on WHY my PSB M4U 1's are Sibilant and a bit harsh at loud volumes on my onboard and on a mobile device.... i just hope that your amp is the reason you get no sibilance... lol


Have you tried using other headphones?  If they're not sibilant, then it's likely your M4U1's are the culprit.


----------



## Zenrap518

LazyListener said:


> I listened to this song through my E10K and 598s at loud volume (about 6 on the dial at low gain), and this song does have a bit of sibilance to it.  It's not too bad.  I've heard worse.  So I'd say the song itself has some sibilance recorded into it.
> 
> 
> I don't have much experience with many different amps, but it looks like you did your research.  You should trust your gut and go with it.  Maybe someone else here could suggest another quality amp in this price range, but having had the Magni 2, I was pretty happy with its look and build quality for the money.
> ...


Well, i don't have any other circumaural headphones with me right now, but my wireless IEM's don't have this issue. If i keep at a moderate volume, they don't have accentuated sibilance, but if i increase the volume to just about loud, it starts to get sibilant. I'm hoping the amp will let me increase the volume without causing sound break-up and sibilance.


----------



## sha007 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello guys, recently I ordered the SE864. I want to use it with Asus essence STX II. Is it going to be a problem if I do so since the SE864 requires very low impedance and the lowest setting in asus software is <32Ω.

Edit : How true is this statement : _"*Shure SE846:* A very fun IEM to listen and at the same time you could use it for monitoring purposes. One thing to bear in mind is that a DAP with output impedance of below 1 ohm is a *MUST HAVE* for this IEM, should you decide to drive this IEM properly. This IEM has a very low impedance with crazy impedance swing across as the frequency changes. If you have a device with high output impedance, SE846 will be a bass-heavy IEM."

Source : https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/531248-the-audio-boards-recommended-gear/   (in $500-$1000 IEM section)_


----------



## Garzhad

sha007 said:


> Hello guys, recently I ordered the SE864. I want to use it with Asus essence STX II. Is it going to be a problem if I do so since the SE864 requires very low impedance and the lowest setting in asus software is <32Ω.
> 
> Edit : How true is this statement : _"*Shure SE846:* A very fun IEM to listen and at the same time you could use it for monitoring purposes. One thing to bear in mind is that a DAP with output impedance of below 1 ohm is a *MUST HAVE* for this IEM, should you decide to drive this IEM properly. This IEM has a very low impedance with crazy impedance swing across as the frequency changes. If you have a device with high output impedance, SE846 will be a bass-heavy IEM."
> 
> Source : https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/531248-the-audio-boards-recommended-gear/   (in $500-$1000 IEM section)_


Probably. All commercial soundcards have extremely high output impedance. IIRC STX 2 is 10Ω, which means you'd need at least 80Ω headphones for it not to distort sound. Of course you can just buy a Schiit Magni 2 b-stock, line-out from the card to that and plug them in the Magni instead. The O2's good too but pricier and kinda ugly with its layout. The software setting is irrelevant, thats for the gain stage iirc. What matters is the impedance of the output jack itself, which is 10, and that of the headphones, which according to what ive found varies from 9-16Ω. The shures are also extremely sensitive; I wouldn't change the gain stage from <32Ω unless you want your eardrums to explode.


----------



## Zenrap518 (Jul 18, 2017)

Just got my M/M 2 Stack and it seems to have reduced the sibilance i was hearing, tightened up the bass, and made it more pronounced. Soundstage seems to have shrunk a tiny bit though. Overall, good buy but, the Monoprice RCA Cables seem to fit very tightly. Also, the right rca (red) goes in less than the white. Anyone else with the Monoprice RCA's have this issue? Is this fine? Thanks


----------



## jnak00

Zenrap518 said:


> Just got my M/M 2 Stack and it seems to have reduced the sibilance i was hearing, tightened up the bass, and made it more pronounced. Soundstage seems to have shrunk a tiny bit though. Overall, good buy but, the Monoprice RCA Cables seem to fit very tightly. Also, the right rca (red) goes in less than the white. Anyone else with the Monoprice RCA's have this issue? Is this fine? Thanks



I have Monoprice RCAs in my stack, and they are snug but they both fit equally.  As long as the connection is solid it should be OK, but ideally you'd have them both seated fully.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

Monoprice premium rca cables fit very tightly.  Slowly twist/rotate them as you push them in until they're all the way in.


----------



## Zenrap518

SomeTechNoob said:


> Monoprice premium rca cables fit very tightly.  Slowly twist/rotate them as you push them in until they're all the way in.


That did it. Thanks.


----------



## jhoelter (Jul 26, 2017)

Well, after reading probably half of this very long thread I will now join the club with an uber (2) stack. Hopefully Schiit ships it soon!

Excited to use it with my older HD580s and my Etymotic ER-4S, and later this year with the mass drop 6XX's.



Edit to add that I have a Fulla (original) that is fine but not spectacular- hoping the ubers will blow it away...


----------



## Rhymenoceros

Just got the Magni 2 in anticipation of getting a T50rp mk3.  Question is: I have this going by RCA cable to a Creative Labs X-fi HD USB DAC/AMP line out.  I currently have the X-fi HD USB's volume at 45 and am (obviously) changing the volume on the Magni 2.  Is this ideal?  Would I get any major benefit from getting a Modi 2 at this point, or would I be fine with the current setup?  So far sounds damn great on my HD 598's, but also not sure if I'm really missing anything.  MIght try to A/B it.

https://us.creative.com/p/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-digital-music-premium-hd


----------



## UninMeowtown

Bought a pair of senn hd558 to replace my old ath-700s. Noticed the HD 6xx sale on massdrop and ordered them. Realized I'd need something to drive them and ordered the schiit stack. Listened for a week, amazed by the details I'd missed before. Read up on the mimby...well, schiit. This is how it starts, isn't it?


----------



## Letmebefrank

UninMeowtown said:


> Bought a pair of senn hd558 to replace my old ath-700s. Noticed the HD 6xx sale on massdrop and ordered them. Realized I'd need something to drive them and ordered the schiit stack. Listened for a week, amazed by the details I'd missed before. Read up on the mimby...well, schiit. This is how it starts, isn't it?



Yes indeed this is how it usually starts, with that first "Aha!" moment where the music is just so much better than we've ever heard before, and all we want now is to make it even better. 

As they say here; "Welcome to head-fi, sorry about your wallet."


----------



## UninMeowtown

Letmebefrank said:


> Yes indeed this is how it usually starts, with that first "Aha!" moment where the music is just so much better than we've ever heard before, and all we want now is to make it even better.
> 
> As they say here; "Welcome to head-fi, sorry about your wallet."


Haha, that's what I've heard. I'm just getting my feet wet on the high-fi scene and I figured starting out with the schiit stack would be a good compromise. If I really think I want something better? I can upgrade. And if I'm happy with what I've got? I can stick with it. Of course, I say that, and I've already sold the modi after ~30 hours on it and got the modibit...


----------



## chuoi123 (Aug 18, 2017)

What about just Magni 2 Uber only ? I read somewhere: "use amp without dac can make background noises in your music".

P/s: Can I search something inside this thread?


----------



## StanD

chuoi123 said:


> What about just Magni 2 Uber only ? I read somewhere that amp only can make background noises.
> 
> P/s: Can I search something inside this thread?


Please clarify, "that amp *only* can make background noises" implies that it cannot do anything else, like play music.


----------



## chuoi123

StanD said:


> Please clarify, "that amp *only* can make background noises" implies that it cannot do anything else, like play music.



I edited my post. I'm wondering that sound come from Magni those plugged direct to my laptop without DAC will have some background noises.


----------



## jnak00

chuoi123 said:


> I edited my post. I'm wondering that sound come from Magni those plugged direct to my laptop without DAC will have some background noises.



You will probably hear background noises, depending on the quality of the output on your laptop.  Most computers have poor quality audio outputs and pick up a lot of noise from inside the PC, which is one reason why so many people use separate DACs.


----------



## TjPhysicist

StanD said:


> Remember what I said awhile ago, there needs to be a ground in the chain, a single point is nice to have. If it floats, expect some sort of noise.


i know this is an old post: but i'm curious and a newb: i understand like having A connected to B via a power and grounding B to ground A too...but how does grounding the laptop help? does the USB cable between modi and laptop transfer the "ground"? does the same apply to RCA cables? (like say i have A connected to B via RCA and B is grounded)! I'm a bit of a newb so sorry if my question is stupid


----------



## TjPhysicist

plonter said:


> My Schiit tower


JESUS CHRIST the 1/4" on that cable tho...i thought the end of my th-x00 was big..this looks HUGE!


----------



## Left Channel

I just replaced the little stick-on feet on my Magni 2U and Modi 2U with stick-on cabinet door bumpers, after first pressing the stock pads back into place several times. Anyone else ever have to do this?

I've had these units about nine months, and they're turned on quite a lot. Another Magni in this household is not on much and those feet are still solidly attached after 21 months, but that unit is only used every couple of weeks.

I think if the factory were to stamp little depressions in there to hold the pads, they'd stay in place longer. Even better, screwed-in feet. But I understand the pressure to stay within a price-point target.


----------



## jnak00

I've had my Magni 2U and Modi Multibit for over a year and have no problems with the feet.  But, I don't move the units around much and I normally just leave them on.


----------



## Left Channel

jnak00 said:


> I've had my Magni 2U and Modi Multibit for over a year and have no problems with the feet.  But, I don't move the units around much and I normally just leave them on.



Maybe I got a bad batch with mine, but they worked loose just from gentle nudging as I plugged headphones in and out. My MM2U are turned on quite a bit, because I work from home. I do turn them off with the laptop, all at once via a power strip, but apparently not often enough. On the bright side, the new pads are more grippy than the originals, and hold the units in place even better.


----------



## TjPhysicist (Sep 2, 2017)

Guys i have a REALLY stupid question: how the hell is the M2/M2 stack grounded? I mean...nothing in that stack has a ground does it?

I mean, it's CLEARLY grounded, i'm gonna guess that the awesome dudes at schiit know a LOT more about electronics that I do...and I don't have a problem, and clearly neither do most people...but like: how?


----------



## Jimster480

TjPhysicist said:


> Guys i have a REALLY stupid question: how the hell is the M2/M2 stack grounded? I mean...nothing in that stack has a ground does it?
> 
> I mean, it's CLEARLY grounded, i'm gonna guess that the awesome dudes at schiit know a LOT more about electronics that I do...and I don't have a problem, and clearly neither do most people...but like: how?


What do you mean by grounded?

Why would it need a specific ground?


----------



## TjPhysicist (Sep 2, 2017)

Jimster480 said:


> What do you mean by grounded?
> 
> Why would it need a specific ground?


it doesn't? you mean my M2/M2 stack, connected to my computer is not grounded? I thought i'd have humming noises if there is no ground

Or have power pass through me everytime i touch the Magni...


----------



## Jimster480

TjPhysicist said:


> it doesn't? you mean my M2/M2 stack, connected to my computer is not grounded? I thought i'd have humming noises if there is no ground
> 
> Or have power pass through me everytime i touch the Magni...



There is a ground in USB and one in a power adapter. So whichever version you have it's grounded atleast one way. 
It doesn't need any additional grounds.


----------



## TjPhysicist (Sep 2, 2017)

Jimster480 said:


> There is a ground in USB and one in a power adapter. So whichever version you have it's grounded atleast one way.
> It doesn't need any additional grounds.


That's precisely what i was asking about. . So the Modi is grounded by USB...what is grounding the magni? (magni's power adapter doesn't have a ground as far as I can tell).

I'm not finding fault here, I'm genuinely trying to learn how this stuff works.


----------



## Jimster480

TjPhysicist said:


> That's precisely what i was asking about. . So the Modi is grounded by USB...what is grounding the magni? (magni's power adapter doesn't have a ground as far as I can tell).
> 
> I'm not finding fault here, I'm genuinely trying to learn how this stuff works.



Its grounded through the power adapter, just through the negative terminal. It doesn't use enough power to require a dedicated ground like a 3 prong plug.


----------



## TjPhysicist

Jimster480 said:


> Its grounded through the power adapter, just through the negative terminal. It doesn't use enough power to require a dedicated ground like a 3 prong plug.


oh really? i didn't even know you could do that...cool, learn smthg new everyday  ty.


----------



## alpovs

Jimster480 said:


> Its grounded through the power adapter, just through the negative terminal.


This is incorrect. First, there is no negative terminal because the power adapter is AC. Second, because the power adapter does not have the third prong it is not grounded. Third, there are only two contacts that connect the power adapter to the Magni. Even if the adapter was grounded the Magni would not have been. The Magni is not grounded.


----------



## Jimster480

alpovs said:


> This is incorrect. First, there is no negative terminal because the power adapter is AC. Second, because the power adapter does not have the third prong it is not grounded. Third, there are only two contacts that connect the power adapter to the Magni. Even if the adapter was grounded the Magni would not have been. The Magni is not grounded.


Ah yes you are right because it is AC.
But AC has a positive and negative too, just as its alternating the current comes from either way at any point in time.


----------



## TjPhysicist

So i installed modi2 in expert mode. Finally got my TH-x00 PH, trying it out...something sounded off, it wasn't QUITE as good as i remembered (i had th-x00 mahogany earlier)..i thought: "oh maybe i'm doing the whole 'rosy glasses' thing" u know. Then i realised, TIdal couldn't find my DAC..after going CRAZY i remembered "hey, u know i haven't rebooted since i installed this"...rebooted, reinstalled and rebooted again just in case. HOORAY, now tidal can find my DAC, awesome, but what's this: all of a sudden things SOUND BETTER...i'm not ENTIRELY sure how that's even possible.


----------



## Dana Reed

Hi All,  I just got a saga and vidar for speakers to go along with my magni 2 uber for headphones.  While I'm saving up for better speakers, I noticed that I can get higher volume out of my existing ones using the magni as the preamp rather than the saga due to the gain difference.  I'm wondering if the following setup would give me the best of both worlds (high enough gain to get the occasional higher volume I want with the speakers, but still have remote control capability)

1. Use the saga in full passive mode (no tube buffer) to minimize THD
2. Feed the preout from saga into magni2uber
3. with the saga at max volume, set the magni to the highest volume level you might want at a given gain setting.
4. adjust the volume/inputs by remote control on the saga

Would you expect any significant drop in sound quality doing this vs just using the magni alone?
Also, when using magni as a preamp, is it suggested wait until the magni comes on to turn on the power amp?

Thanks!

Dana


----------



## Left Channel

Left Channel said:


> I just replaced the little stick-on feet on my Magni 2U and Modi 2U with stick-on cabinet door bumpers, after first pressing the stock pads back into place several times. Anyone else ever have to do this?
> 
> I've had these units about nine months, and they're turned on quite a lot. Another Magni in this household is not on much and those feet are still solidly attached after 21 months, but that unit is only used every couple of weeks.
> 
> I think if the factory were to stamp little depressions in there to hold the pads, they'd stay in place longer. Even better, screwed-in feet. But I understand the pressure to stay within a price-point target.





jnak00 said:


> I've had my Magni 2U and Modi Multibit for over a year and have no problems with the feet.  But, I don't move the units around much and I normally just leave them on.





Left Channel said:


> Maybe I got a bad batch with mine, but they worked loose just from gentle nudging as I plugged headphones in and out. My MM2U are turned on quite a bit, because I work from home. I do turn them off with the laptop, all at once via a power strip, but apparently not often enough. On the bright side, the new pads are more grippy than the originals, and hold the units in place even better.



Feet News: I've just received a Jil, and lo-and-behold the rubber feet are new-and-improved. They have little stems that push into holes drilled into the bottom of the chassis. The stems seem to have little mushroom heads on the other end, locking them in place. Three cheers for continuous improvement and Schiit.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Left Channel said:


> Feet News: I've just received a Jil, and lo-and-behold the rubber feet are new-and-improved. They have little stems that push into holes drilled into the bottom of the chassis. The stems seem to have little mushroom heads on the other end, locking them in place. Three cheers for continuous improvement and Schiit.



I was pleasantly surprised to find the Eitr also has push in feet.


----------



## SomeTechNoob (Sep 13, 2017)

They've been doing this since the Fulla 2 I think.


----------



## Jerda

Hello everybody ,
Can I use the magni with a dap with a minijack output?


----------



## TjPhysicist

Jerda said:


> Hello everybody ,
> Can I use the magni with a dap with a minijack output?


You mean you just wanna amp the DAP output?  yea ofc! I assume by "mini jack" you mean the regular 3.5mm audio jack? In that case you need to get a 3.5mm to RCA/RCA cable (i.e. 3.5mm on one side and 2 RCA's on the other side), you can get them pretty cheap and it should work. Although, doesn't the magni need to be plugged into the wall?


----------



## Jerda

Yeah it does, but I'm thinking to use the dap as standalone and as dac of the magni if I don't find a second hand stack ( here in EU it's not easy to find it as in USA )


----------



## Pekis

Yesterday got my Magni2 / Modi2 set and cant be more satisfied.

I thought this would be suitable time for first post here.


----------



## HipHopScribe (Sep 19, 2017)

Pekis said:


> Yesterday got my Magni2 / Modi2 set and cant be more satisfied.
> 
> I thought this would be suitable time for first post here.



The day before they released the Magni 3, that's unfortunate timing lol (though they'll exchange it if you bought it new from Schiit)


----------



## Pekis

HipHopScribe said:


> The day before they released the Magni 3, that's unfortunate timing lol (though they'll exchange it if you bought it new from Schiit)


Ouh, didn't know about that.. Tho bought this new from Schiit-europe. Long delivery times and so on.


----------



## Jerda

YEAH I KNEW IT!!!! WAS WAITING IT!!!
what about a modi 3 btw?
@Pekis I ve liked a lot your first post,  btw remember that you have still the time to return back the magni and get back 85% of cash if you want


----------



## Pekis (Sep 19, 2017)

Jerda said:


> YEAH I KNEW IT!!!! WAS WAITING IT!!!
> what about a modi 3 btw?
> @Pekis I ve liked a lot your first post,  btw remember that you have still the time to return back the magni and get back 85% of cash if you want


Where did you get that 85%?  If I read this correctly i should get all back. Maybe not delivery fee, but everything else.  https://www.schiit-europe.com/index.php/returns-warranty.html

Edit: But As I'm happy with these and not going to drive any desktop monitors from magni, i can't see any huge reason to change to Magni 3.


----------



## Jerda

Ah yes, sry in USA you are refunded of 85% of paid...
Luckily we are European 
Nice setup btw, I ve enjoyed a lot the pic, was not sure about buying the dt770 or hd650 but when I saw on massdrop the he4xx ( he400i with some difference in aesthetics and with about the same sound quality and with the hybridPads A) priced 165€ shipped I went for it without thinking


----------



## CarlosUnchained

Sorry for the people who just got the Magni 2 recently.

I created a thread to share impressions about the new Magni 3

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/magni-3-impressions.860812/


----------



## TjPhysicist (Sep 19, 2017)

CarlosUnchained said:


> Sorry for the people who just got the Magni 2 recently.
> 
> I created a thread to share impressions about the new Magni 3
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/magni-3-impressions.860812/


DAMN IT. So Schiit told me to choose either:

I ship the Magni2 back to them. They'll ship me back a magni 3. *This means, I'll have no amps for a week or more. AND i'll likely have to pay $50 or more between shipping and duty on the magni 3.*
skip the "upgrade" path, and because they're nice they'll give me a partial refund instead. *This way I don't have to bother with the shipping and all that, and at least i get some money back.*
Any advice?


----------



## alpovs

I would say get the refund and order the Magni 3 if you want. It's unlikely you will get hit with customs charges if you chose USPS uninsured international (I wasn't when I got my Magni 2, I am in ON). And there is no duty (NAFTA is not cancelled yet), only HST and CAD$9.95 processing fee (if you do get hit with the charges). If you had to pay customs charges for your Magni 2 you won't be able to recover them. Maybe it's possible but cumbersome. 

So, in your option 1 you lose money and get Magni 3 only. In your option 2 you pay about the same as you lose in option 1 and you get two amps, Magni 2 and 3. You can sell the Magni 2 locally. And! You will be able to compare them. From the other thread it looks like they sound differently. Magni 3 is more warm and less neutral. I love my Magni 2 Uber for being neutral. It may be that I won't like the Magni 3 if I ever hear it.


----------



## TjPhysicist

alpovs said:


> I would say get the refund and order the Magni 3 if you want. It's unlikely you will get hit with customs charges if you chose USPS uninsured international (I wasn't when I got my Magni 2, I am in ON). And there is no duty (NAFTA is not cancelled yet), only HST and CAD$9.95 processing fee (if you do get hit with the charges). If you had to pay customs charges for your Magni 2 you won't be able to recover them. Maybe it's possible but cumbersome.
> 
> So, in your option 1 you lose money and get Magni 3 only. In your option 2 you pay about the same as you lose in option 1 and you get two amps, Magni 2 and 3. You can sell the Magni 2 locally. And! You will be able to compare them. From the other thread it looks like they sound differently. Magni 3 is more warm and less neutral. I love my Magni 2 Uber for being neutral. It may be that I won't like the Magni 3 if I ever hear it.


That's what i ended up doing. I'll probably wait till I goto the US (I'm usually there all december with family). If I do buy Magni3 (or maybe vali) I'll post a comparison here.


----------



## jnak00

TjPhysicist said:


> DAMN IT. So Schiit told me to choose either:
> 
> I ship the Magni2 back to them. They'll ship me back a magni 3. *This means, I'll have no amps for a week or more. AND i'll likely have to pay $50 or more between shipping and duty on the magni 3.*
> skip the "upgrade" path, and because they're nice they'll give me a partial refund instead. *This way I don't have to bother with the shipping and all that, and at least i get some money back.*
> Any advice?



I believe you wouldn't get hit with full tax on the new unit if it's a return/replacement.  You already paid the tax once, you shouldn't have to again.  Slightly different circumstances but they shipped me a new Mimby because my first one was DOA, and I didn't have to pay anything on the replacement.


----------



## alpovs

That depends very much on how the paperwork is done as the customs can't read your mind. Does Schiit do extra work while preparing customs documents? I don't know. And if we go into details this is not a direct replacement, so the customs can just ignore the paperwork and charge taxes. And when they do it they charge a $10 processing fee which I don't think is refundable.


----------



## jnak00

Yes, that's very true.  On mine Schiit had marked the paperwork as repair/replacement.  As with everything here, YMMV.


----------



## farocean97

My Modi 2 Uber feels pretty warm after being on for just one hour. Is this normal?
I just purchased Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber to pair with my HD650. I put them side by side, and after listening to music for a while, I noticed that both unit becomes pretty warm. I think it is normal for the Amp, but not sure about the DAC.  Modi feels as warm as or even warmer then Magni, particularly on the left side. Is this expected for Kodi?


----------



## Jimster480

farocean97 said:


> My Modi 2 Uber feels pretty warm after being on for just one hour. Is this normal?
> I just purchased Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber to pair with my HD650. I put them side by side, and after listening to music for a while, I noticed that both unit becomes pretty warm. I think it is normal for the Amp, but not sure about the DAC.  Modi feels as warm as or even warmer then Magni, particularly on the left side. Is this expected for Kodi?



Yes it's fine, most audio equipment gets warm after a while. Especially when active.


----------



## Left Channel

farocean97 said:


> My Modi 2 Uber feels pretty warm after being on for just one hour. Is this normal?
> I just purchased Modi 2 Uber and Magni 2 Uber to pair with my HD650. I put them side by side, and after listening to music for a while, I noticed that both unit becomes pretty warm. I think it is normal for the Amp, but not sure about the DAC.  Modi feels as warm as or even warmer then Magni, particularly on the left side. Is this expected for Kodi?



Yup, that's normal. This is hot Schiit.


----------



## sainteb

Thanks guys.

I've got a USB type-C/Thunderbolt 3 port, a 2.0 C to B USB cable should work just fine with the Modi 2 right?


----------



## sennsay (Oct 22, 2017)

Sainteb, if you would like to get the best out of your DAC and sound files, it's a good idea to investigate the better USB cables too. I use a Kimber USB cable which is well regarded, not expensive - it was $90 in New Zealand when I bought it - and it is way better than any of the stock ones! Also highly regarded is the Chord Silver USB cable, rated just a tad better than the Kimber at a similar price. Just running a 3.5mm to RCA cable from your laptop/desktop to Magni 3 will only improve upon the basically noisy and appalling output opamp of the computer, but you're still going through yukky cheap electronics. A good USB cable to your new Modi 2 will improve things remarkably. You've probably gathered this by now  The sound of the better cables is smoothness WITH more detail, better instrument separation and much more. Worth the small cost.
 Whatever you do, I wish you a great time and many happy musical hours!


----------



## sennsay

I forgot to add that you can run that USB cable via an Audioquest Jitterbug too (or the Schiit Decrapifier) for even quieter file transfer.


----------



## MementoMori99

sainteb said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I've got a USB type-C/Thunderbolt 3 port, a 2.0 C to B USB cable should work just fine with the Modi 2 right?



Yes


----------



## DavidA

sennsay said:


> Sainteb, if you would like to get the best out of your DAC and sound files, it's a good idea to investigate the better USB cables too. I use a Kimber USB cable which is well regarded, not expensive - it was $90 in New Zealand when I bought it - and it is way better than any of the stock ones! Also highly regarded is the Chord Silver USB cable, rated just a tad better than the Kimber at a similar price. Just running a 3.5mm to RCA cable from your laptop/desktop to Magni 3 will only improve upon the basically noisy and appalling output opamp of the computer, but you're still going through yukky cheap electronics. A good USB cable to your new Modi 2 will improve things remarkably. You've probably gathered this by now  The sound of the better cables is smoothness WITH more detail, better instrument separation and much more. Worth the small cost.
> Whatever you do, I wish you a great time and many happy musical hours!





sennsay said:


> I forgot to add that you can run that USB cable via an Audioquest Jitterbug too (or the Schiit Decrapifier) for even quieter file transfer.


A counter point to high priced USB cables, for me a USB cable either works or doesn't work and the 2 high priced ones that I tried didn't make any difference in sound with a simple blind testing of just switching cables between the source and DAC, its all I needed to prove to my self that USB cables like HDMI cables either work or don't.  I also try to avoid USB cables or drivers so I usually use optical or digital coax between source and DACs.


----------



## sennsay (Oct 22, 2017)

Fair enough  It's definitely not my experience! The more transparent your gear, the more you are likely to hear any improvements ... or not, as the case may be. I'll be the first one to say, "Each to their own". Hifi News magazine has done extensive listening AND technical tests on various USB cables and it's worth checking out the results. I won't go any further here, as a deep discussion is not on my radar, I'd rather listen to music  .... which I have been, new Focus pads today for my HifiMAN HE-400S cans, in two words, Essential and Fabulous! And they're much more comfortable than the stock pads. Now I can hear even more of the goodness of that great little Magni 3!


----------



## Jimster480

sennsay said:


> Sainteb, if you would like to get the best out of your DAC and sound files, it's a good idea to investigate the better USB cables too. I use a Kimber USB cable which is well regarded, not expensive - it was $90 in New Zealand when I bought it - and it is way better than any of the stock ones! Also highly regarded is the Chord Silver USB cable, rated just a tad better than the Kimber at a similar price. Just running a 3.5mm to RCA cable from your laptop/desktop to Magni 3 will only improve upon the basically noisy and appalling output opamp of the computer, but you're still going through yukky cheap electronics. A good USB cable to your new Modi 2 will improve things remarkably. You've probably gathered this by now  The sound of the better cables is smoothness WITH more detail, better instrument separation and much more. Worth the small cost.
> Whatever you do, I wish you a great time and many happy musical hours!



No sorry, USB cables do not do ANYTHING AT All for sound quality. 
This is a myth. 
Your DAC could have pops and clicks if you have a really terrible cable and a super high interference area. But the quality of the music would be unchanged regardless. 
Please do not direct someone (especially someone new to this hobby) down the wrong path instantly.


----------



## sennsay

Sorry, dude, I know what I hear and if you don't hear anything at all, that's for you to decide. My own experience and opinion stays. I'd rather just talk about the Magni 3 which is what this thread is all about. Advice is purely from opinion and individual experience and can be accepted or rejected.


----------



## kman1211 (Oct 23, 2017)

Jimster480 said:


> No sorry, USB cables do not do ANYTHING AT All for sound quality.
> This is a myth.
> Your DAC could have pops and clicks if you have a really terrible cable and a super high interference area. But the quality of the music would be unchanged regardless.
> Please do not direct someone (especially someone new to this hobby) down the wrong path instantly.


Honestly not everyone will agree with you on that USB cables making a difference in sound quality is a myth. There are some very knowledgeable, experienced, and educated people who fall under both camps on this debate, but it's really a discussion for the sound science forums. Honestly I would refrain from making proclamations that it's a myth, the wrong path, and false, etc. I think the best advice is people should approach cables with some caution but not necessarily dismiss them, especially those new to the hobby. There being such a strong debate about this indicates at least some level of uncertainty.


----------



## Alcophone (Oct 23, 2017)

sainteb said:


> Cool, I just added a Modi 2 to my order.
> 
> So I guess I need RCA Cables and a USB A to B cable. Is it worth spending more on cables or should I go with whatever?
> 
> Also, any idea if this cable here would work (described as a printer cable): https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B005JKXV66/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=AYT0OFIYZ5W6Q&psc=1



I like Kabeldirekt cables: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00FQK311O/

Gold plated connectors, oxygen free copper, well isolated from the looks of it (it's slightly thicker than the PYST/Straightwire cables Schiit sells).
In general, you should pick the shortest cable that works in your setup, especially with non-balanced cables.

Edit: the link appears to go to the 1m version instead of 3m as originally stated, but you can pick a different length


----------



## Jimster480

kman1211 said:


> Honestly not everyone will agree with you on that USB cables making a difference in sound quality is a myth. There are some very knowledgeable, experienced, and educated people who fall under both camps on this debate, but it's really a discussion for the sound science forums. Honestly I would refrain from making proclamations that it's a myth, the wrong path, and false, etc. I think the best advice is people should approach cables with some caution but not necessarily dismiss them, especially those new to the hobby. There being such a strong debate about this indicates at least some level of uncertainty.


I dont really care about agreement.
Other people are wrong and its pretty much that simple.
USB cables are physically incapable of increasing sound quality.
Only people who have no understanding of digital signal can ever believe such foolishness. Alot of the audio world is based on taking advantage of people who are foolish, selling products which are not any better but make outlandish and unverifiable claims. Objectivists are forced out over these uninformed people trying to justify their purchases.


----------



## sennsay

Discussion closed as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## kman1211

Jimster480 said:


> I dont really care about agreement.
> Other people are wrong and its pretty much that simple.
> USB cables are physically incapable of increasing sound quality.
> Only people who have no understanding of digital signal can ever believe such foolishness. Alot of the audio world is based on taking advantage of people who are foolish, selling products which are not any better but make outlandish and unverifiable claims. Objectivists are forced out over these uninformed people trying to justify their purchases.



So many people seem to overlook USB also carries power not just a digital signal. Unlike HDMI, USB is not a digital-signal only cable.


----------



## Jimster480

kman1211 said:


> So many people seem to overlook USB also carries power not just a digital signal. Unlike HDMI, USB is not a digital-signal only cable.


Too bad power doesn't get dirtied by cables unless the quality is ultra poor and also most DAC's fully discard the power signal or report to the computer a power draw of 0ma so the computer sends no power.


----------



## kman1211

Jimster480 said:


> Too bad power doesn't get dirtied by cables unless the quality is ultra poor and also most DAC's fully discard the power signal or report to the computer a power draw of 0ma so the computer sends no power.



The thing is the DAC in question is USB powered.


----------



## sainteb

Hey guys, I just setup my Schiit Modi 2 / Magni 3 stack.

Quick question about output etc. I use Foobar2000 where I can choose Output and I can select Modi USB Device. However, I don't get the same option in Spotify. Does that make any difference?


----------



## Jimster480

sainteb said:


> Hey guys, I just setup my Schiit Modi 2 / Magni 3 stack.
> 
> Quick question about output etc. I use Foobar2000 where I can choose Output and I can select Modi USB Device. However, I don't get the same option in Spotify. Does that make any difference?


You must purchase Equalify to select your audio device in spotify. If you listen to spotify alot.... its certainly worth it.
If you just listen occasionally then just set your default device to your Modi when you want to listen to it.
There is another program also called CheVolume which will let you adjust your target sound card for most programs.
But it also is not free for the full version.

Personally I have both and use them every day.


----------



## sainteb

Jimster480 said:


> You must purchase Equalify to select your audio device in spotify. If you listen to spotify alot.... its certainly worth it.
> If you just listen occasionally then just set your default device to your Modi when you want to listen to it.
> There is another program also called CheVolume which will let you adjust your target sound card for most programs.
> But it also is not free for the full version.
> ...


My default Windows audio device is permanently set to Modi and I've disabled my Realtek one. Is this enough and will Spotify automatically use it if it's the only enabled device? Sorry for the questions, just not sure how exactly it works.


----------



## Letmebefrank

sainteb said:


> My default Windows audio device is permanently set to Modi and I've disabled my Realtek one. Is this enough and will Spotify automatically use it if it's the only enabled device? Sorry for the questions, just not sure how exactly it works.


Yes, if modi is the default device, all programs you run will use it.


----------



## Jimster480

sainteb said:


> My default Windows audio device is permanently set to Modi and I've disabled my Realtek one. Is this enough and will Spotify automatically use it if it's the only enabled device? Sorry for the questions, just not sure how exactly it works.



Yes, everything will.


----------



## Left Channel

sainteb said:


> My default Windows audio device is permanently set to Modi and I've disabled my Realtek one. Is this enough and will Spotify automatically use it if it's the only enabled device? Sorry for the questions, just not sure how exactly it works.



^^^ What they said. Except that sometimes after a big Windows update, or when the Modi is disconnected, or when apps generally run amok, the disabled devices may magically come back to life, like killer zombies that you didn't even notice had taken over your music even after you shot them in the head. Just sayin'.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Left Channel said:


> ^^^ What they said. Except that sometimes after a big Windows update, or when the Modi is disconnected, or when apps generally run amok, the disabled devices may magically come back to life, like killer zombies that you didn't even notice had taken over your music even after you shot them in the head. Just sayin'.



Every time I update my video card drivers it re-enables my Dell ultrasharps as sound devices and sets one to the default. Super annoying, but thankfully it's only like once every one or two months.


----------



## Left Channel

Letmebefrank said:


> Every time I update my video card drivers it re-enables my Dell ultrasharps as sound devices and sets one to the default. Super annoying, but thankfully it's only like once every one or two months.



#Windows. Just think: we've been trained to be thankful it only goes all Hulk smash on us every month or two. Oh so thankful. Because Vista. And Windows ME.


----------



## Letmebefrank

Left Channel said:


> #Windows. Just think: we've been trained to be thankful it only goes all Hulk smash on us every month or two. Oh so thankful. Because Vista. And Windows ME.



My first personal computer was a compaq with windows ME and I was just happy to have it, being only 12 or so at the time, but I soon realized the tragedy that was ME and longed for more ram and a bigger hard drive to run XP.


----------



## xLoud

My Magni 2's power button has broken. Can anyone help me to get a new power switch? Or at lease switch specification or anything.


----------



## Left Channel

xLoud said:


> My Magni 2's power button has broken. Can anyone help me to get a new power switch? Or at lease switch specification or anything.



If you can read the markings on the switch, you may be able to match it here: https://www.digikey.com/products/en/switches/toggle-switches/... I doubt the Schiit folks will help you DIY this, given the whole lawyer-required "Do Not Open" / "No User Servicable Parts Inside" thing, but it couldn't hurt to ask: http://www.schiit.com/contact/help-support They've recently upgraded their support ticket system — basically they didn't have one until now — and should get back to you quickly.


----------



## tomasko

Hey guys,
just got my modi 2 multibit... I'm really happy with the performance but the AC adapter is constantly buzzing, exactly like in this video:  
It has no effect on performance as far as I can tell.

1) do you think the adapter is faulty and I should RMA it? (honestly, I'm in Europe so that would be a lengthy process and I'd like to avoid it if possible)

2) I have a Mani too and it seems to be using the same AC adapter. The one from Mani does not buzz. Can I use it with modi?


----------



## Left Channel

@tomasko yes that should not be happening and will at minimum be annoying, maybe worse. You should return it. But you were going to upgrade to a "Cthulu" floor wart anyway, right?


----------



## Letmebefrank

Cthulhu is amazing. Great for even just a 2-stack of schiit.


----------



## Danger (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm currently running usb from my laptop to my Fiio X3ii in DAC only mode and then on to a Magni 3 via an Audioquest Evergreen cable ending in either my Hifiman HE4xx (with ZMF Ori Lambskin pads) or my Fidelio X2.  My question is would getting the Modi 2 Uber give me a significant sound quality boost over the Fiio X3ii as the DAC?  The Fiio uses the Cirrus Logic CS4398 chip.  Any help here would be appreciated.  Really don't want to spend another $150 if the improvement will be negligible.  Thanks.


----------



## sngecko

I’ve got a iPhone -> CCK (Lightning & USB) -> Modi2U -> Vali2 -> Fostex TH-X00 setup. I’ve noticed that sometimes some digital noise (zzip, zipp, zp) creeps in for 1-10 seconds, then goes away. This doesn’t seem to happen when I’m feeding the Modi from Toslink from my computer. 
DAE experience this?

I did isolate all PWM power supplies, including the iPhone’s power to the CCK. They were not the problem. Sounds like RF from a cell phone antennae.


----------



## Dana Reed

sngecko said:


> I’ve got a iPhone -> CCK (Lightning & USB) -> Modi2U -> Vali2 -> Fostex TH-X00 setup. I’ve noticed that sometimes some digital noise (zzip, zipp, zp) creeps in for 1-10 seconds, then goes away. This doesn’t seem to happen when I’m feeding the Modi from Toslink from my computer.
> DAE experience this?
> 
> I did isolate all PWM power supplies, including the iPhone’s power to the CCK. They were not the problem. Sounds like RF from a cell phone antennae.


I did notice clicks like this on some devices.  They went away when a put a Wyrd in between the device and the DAC.  I’d imagine any powered hub would do.

I would also hear noises when wifi was on when I’d use my Oppo HA-2 with an iPhone.  Those sounds went away when I used it with my iPod classic


----------



## sngecko

Dana Reed said:


> I did notice clicks like this on some devices.  They went away when a put a Wyrd in between the device and the DAC.  I’d imagine any powered hub would do.
> 
> I would also hear noises when wifi was on when I’d use my Oppo HA-2 with an iPhone.  Those sounds went away when I used it with my iPod classic



That makes a lot of sense... Thanks. I hadn't thought about the Wi-Fi just yet. Maybe I'll try putting the phone in Airplane Mode and see what I get. Otherwise, my Schiit stack is going to 4 levels, including the Loki!


----------



## sngecko

Dana Reed said:


> I did notice clicks like this on some devices.  They went away when a put a Wyrd in between the device and the DAC.  I’d imagine any powered hub would do.
> 
> I would also hear noises when wifi was on when I’d use my Oppo HA-2 with an iPhone.  Those sounds went away when I used it with my iPod classic



Just following up: That was it, Dana! I just put the phone in Airplane Mode and the clicks and buzzing went away! Rookie mistake, I guess.


----------



## ljoshl91

Really need some help.

Brought modi 2, worked well, sent back to upgrade as wanted optical option for future.

Got modi 2 Uber. It won’t connect to my windows laptop. Won’t be recognised. Says error message of malfunctioned on connecting to laptop. 

Browsed the internet for hours on end and no luck so far. Please help. SOS. 

Any thing I can do setting wise / windows 10 update wise / options for ports and how the power works to allow it to be picked up?


----------



## Dana Reed

ljoshl91 said:


> Really need some help.
> 
> Brought modi 2, worked well, sent back to upgrade as wanted optical option for future.
> 
> ...


Did you install the drivers from the schiit site?  Modi doesn’t need drivers but uber and multibit do


----------



## ljoshl91

Dana Reed said:


> Did you install the drivers from the schiit site?  Modi doesn’t need drivers but uber and multibit do


The issue was that I was unable to install the drivers because the device was not recognised.  The drivers require the device to be found for the drivers to be installed!


----------



## volly

ljoshl91 said:


> Really need some help.
> 
> Brought modi 2, worked well, sent back to upgrade as wanted optical option for future.
> 
> ...



Which connection from Modi are you using? usb or optical?


----------



## ljoshl91

volly said:


> Which connection from Modi are you using? usb or optical?


USB.  Optical is plug and play so no concerns there.


----------



## volly

I'd make sure you have usb selected on the modi at the front of the unit and that the power cord is connected at the back.

Do you fully shut down your laptop much? or restart windows? If not, try shutting down your system/laptop, make sure modi is fully powered and then plug it in to the laptop whilst shut off, then restart and see if that works?!

Could there be an issue with that particular usb port that you are connecting the modi into? Try testing it with a thumb drive or something and see if it acts up?

Lastly, check in your device manager in the control panel and see if you have any problems with your system, usually a troubled usb port or usb device will be flagged in your control panel.

If you do have an issue in the control panel then that might mean you might need to update the device driver, try here for Schiit modi2u:

http://www.schiit.com/drivers

Also, their troubleshooting page:

http://www.schiit.com/guides/dac-problems

Good luck mate!


----------



## Hikoki

Hi everyone. Has anyone used the Modi 2 uber as a DAC to improve on Chromecast Audio' s DAC? If so, has there been a noticeable increase in SQ? Thanks for answering


----------



## BoxxCar

I have the HD 700's. When I first got them I had the Schiit Stack; Modi 2 Uber/Magni 2 Uber. It was fine. Felt lacking though and my Magni was maxed out on gain and volume. didn't feel like it was getting enough juice.

Later upgraded to a Bifrost 4490 and Valhalla 2. No comparison, but that is to be expected for the price gap. Modi/Magni are good entry level units and was a fantastic fit for my old HD 598's. If you have anything higher than 598's or equivalent. I would look at a better Amp than the Magni imho.


----------



## Hawkertempest

bigro said:


> Misunderstood you there. Yes the Pyst Cables are a Bargain compared most of the Others out there.
> 
> 
> You already have a Wyrd, maybe I am missing something but the Jitter Bug and Wyrd perform similar functions. Are you taking the wyrd out of the Chain?



No I did not take the Wyrd out of the system and I have added a second Jitterbug and added one to my Mac as well.


----------



## Nick-s-f (Jun 13, 2018)

The latest Win. 10 update messed with my Modi 2 Uber, my laptop won't recognize it and I've tried all 3 of my usb ports and uninstalled/reinstalled the drivers from Schiit's website and it still not working. Anyone else have this issue?

Even tried restarting multiple times with no success.


----------



## Left Channel

Nick-s-f said:


> The latest Win. 10 update messed with my Modi 2 Uber, my laptop won't recognize it and I've tried all 3 of my usb ports and uninstalled/reinstalled the drivers from Schiit's website and it still not working. Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> Even tried restarting multiple times with no success.



No problem with my Modi 2U and a Win 10 1803 laptop. Whatever's happening may not be Schitt-specific. In fact I've seen quite a few "Windows 10 1803 USB not working" posts out there on the internetz. 1709 too, sometimes for a specific devices, sometimes for everything. What a headache.


----------



## Nick-s-f (Jun 18, 2018)

Left Channel said:


> No problem with my Modi 2U and a Win 10 1803 laptop. Whatever's happening may not be Schitt-specific. In fact I've seen quite a few "Windows 10 1803 USB not working" posts out there on the internetz. 1709 too, sometimes for a specific devices, sometimes for everything. What a headache.



I appreciate the response, and I found a workaround. I downloaded an ASIO 2.14 driver and it recognized the Modi2U instantly, strange!  I dug around a lot of forums to find that tip.

Edit: ASIO drivers are most commonly used with the ODAC.

Edit: The ASIO drivers only worked for an hour, M2U is unreadable again. Going to try a powered usb hub, ordered one online. Going to use my backup Micca Origen+ as DAC in the meantime.

The hub: https://www.amazon.com/Macally-Powered-Power-Adapter-TriHub4/dp/B001DBF07I

Update: The powered hub did not fix the issue, time to sell the Modi2U :/


----------



## RayType (Jul 31, 2018)

My Modi 2 was working just fine on W10 until the Windows 10 KB4023057 update, and now it's joined the "The last USB device you connected to this computer malfunctioned, so piss off" club. This is on a powered hub.


----------



## ninjames

So have people mostly just given up on the widespread issues regarding USB detection for their Modi 2? I do not have the Uber (and searching only turned up this thread), but I've spent hours trying to get my Modi 2 to be recognized properly in Windows, taking every single step suggested in multiple threads, including changing USB power settings, BIOS settings, trying a powered hub (I even bought a better-reviewed hub that is currently on the way) and I get a variety of errors. Sometimes it recognizes and the Modi works. But 99% of the time it either doesn't recognize, or shows up as a port reset failure in device manger. Schiit drivers cannot be installed reliably, and even when I do get them working, the next time I go to use the Modi 2, it's not working again. Most of the time, the driver setup just saying I need to plug in my device. Light is always on when plugged in, whether recognized or not. Completely at a loss.

And if the issue isn't something that I'm going to be able to fix (this was also tested on multiple machines), is there a recommended DAC without widespread detection issues in Windows 10 near the same price point that will work fine with my Magni 2 and PYST cables? Schiit likely won't be able to help me as the Modi sat in a box for well over a year and I am out of the warranty period. It's definitely never taken any bumps or drops.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

ninjames said:


> So have people mostly just given up on the widespread issues regarding USB detection for their Modi 2? I do not have the Uber (and searching only turned up this thread), but I've spent hours trying to get my Modi 2 to be recognized properly in Windows, taking every single step suggested in multiple threads, including changing USB power settings, BIOS settings, trying a powered hub (I even bought a better-reviewed hub that is currently on the way) and I get a variety of errors. Sometimes it recognizes and the Modi works. But 99% of the time it either doesn't recognize, or shows up as a port reset failure in device manger. Schiit drivers cannot be installed reliably, and even when I do get them working, the next time I go to use the Modi 2, it's not working again. Most of the time, the driver setup just saying I need to plug in my device. Light is always on when plugged in, whether recognized or not. Completely at a loss.
> 
> And if the issue isn't something that I'm going to be able to fix (this was also tested on multiple machines), is there a recommended DAC without widespread detection issues in Windows 10 near the same price point that will work fine with my Magni 2 and PYST cables? Schiit likely won't be able to help me as the Modi sat in a box for well over a year and I am out of the warranty period. It's definitely never taken any bumps or drops.



The JDS OL DAC is my recommendation at the $100 price point.  I've read lots of reports with Modi 2 failures over the years and no solution, unfortunately.


----------



## ninjames

SomeTechNoob said:


> The JDS OL DAC is my recommendation at the $100 price point.  I've read lots of reports with Modi 2 failures over the years and no solution, unfortunately.



That's unfortunate -- I'm still going to wait a couple days for the new powered hub to get here so I can test once more, but the JDS OL DAC looks nice. Is there any reason I should get the optical version if I don't ... plan on using it? Like as a USB DAC is it highly recommended these days? I'm pretty out of the loop.


----------



## SomeTechNoob

ninjames said:


> That's unfortunate -- I'm still going to wait a couple days for the new powered hub to get here so I can test once more, but the JDS OL DAC looks nice. Is there any reason I should get the optical version if I don't ... plan on using it? Like as a USB DAC is it highly recommended these days? I'm pretty out of the loop.



It really depends on your setup and if you want to spend the extra money.  The USB implementation on the OL DAC has been tested and is known to be quite good for the price, so I personally would stick to USB.  Optical is nice if you don't want to fiddle around with USB, but if you're running any recent version of Windows 10 then most audio devices are plug and play now.


----------



## Tsuki

I've been using my Modi 2/Magni 2 Uber combo for a while and have really liked it with my HD6XXs. I used to use a pair of cheap computer speakers and a 3.5mm to RCA adapter, but I recently upgraded to a set of Klipsch Promedia 2.1 speakers.

My question is: what is the ideal (or almost ideal) volume/gain combinations for my speakers going through the 2 Uber's preamp? Windows is obviously set to 100% volume, but I am not sure what the correct balance is for the Uber's gain dial and the Promedia's volume control. With my HD6XXs, I use high gain and set the dial to about 9 o'clock. A decent combination I've found is low gain, 11ish o'clock on the Uber, and the volume at about 9 o'clock on the speakers.

I apologize as I'm sure this question has been asked before. I did about 20 minutes of searching (Google and here), but I still couldn't find anything concrete.


----------



## tamleo

Just bought a Magni3. It is not like a Magni2u's successor. It doesn't have the treble extension and energy from the Magni2u, but it sounds good. For those who want to replace the Magni2u with the Magni3 imo it is not necessary if you like a neutral sounding amp


----------



## tafens (Aug 23, 2018)

Tsuki said:


> My question is: what is the ideal (or almost ideal) volume/gain combinations for my speakers going through the 2 Uber's preamp? Windows is obviously set to 100% volume, but I am not sure what the correct balance is for the Uber's gain dial and the Promedia's volume control.



I’m not an expert with powered speakers, but to have good volume range control with the Magni, it would seem best to adjust the speaker’s volume knob to what you want to have as absolute max volume while having the Magni at max. Then you can adjust the full range with the Magni volume knob.

Edit: And you won’t risk blowing your ear drums by turning the Magni up to full


----------



## RandomDave

Hi, i am currently considering new headphone amp and i can get Magni 2 Uber for around 120 euros basically new with some warranty left. I've been told it's better sound wise (not power wise) than Magni 3, which's power is mostly useless for me and is out of stock. Should i go with Magni 2 Uber (and new knob XD)?
My other options are Vali 2 for 164 euros and possibly Objective2 by JDS.
Thanks


----------



## tamleo

RandomDave said:


> Hi, i am currently considering new headphone amp and i can get Magni 2 Uber for around 120 euros basically new with some warranty left. I've been told it's better sound wise (not power wise) than Magni 3, which's power is mostly useless for me and is out of stock. Should i go with Magni 2 Uber (and new knob XD)?
> My other options are Vali 2 for 164 euros and possibly Objective2 by JDS.
> Thanks


Get the Magni 3. It sounds much better than the Asgard 2 and the Magni2u. I had many Schiits amps and the Magni3 is the best among them.  If you deem M3 sound as a fullHD image, the Magni2u and the Asgard are like monochrome low resolution images


----------



## tafens

RandomDave said:


> Hi, i am currently considering new headphone amp and i can get Magni 2 Uber for around 120 euros basically new with some warranty left. I've been told it's better sound wise (not power wise) than Magni 3, which's power is mostly useless for me and is out of stock. Should i go with Magni 2 Uber (and new knob XD)?
> My other options are Vali 2 for 164 euros and possibly Objective2 by JDS.
> Thanks



I have both the Magni2U with Modi2U stack and the Magni3 with ModiMB stack, and to me the Magni3 sounds better. The ModiMB might have something to do with it too of course, I haven’t tried mixing them around yet. This is with the HD6XX, I should also mention.


----------



## RandomDave

tafens said:


> I have both the Magni2U with Modi2U stack and the Magni3 with ModiMB stack, and to me the Magni3 sounds better. The ModiMB might have something to do with it too of course, I haven’t tried mixing them around yet. This is with the HD6XX, I should also mention.


The thing is that i can get M2U cheaper than Magni 3 and every penny saved is good for me. I also heard the Magni 3 distorts more than Magni 2U (makes sense with more power)


----------



## tafens

RandomDave said:


> The thing is that i can get M2U cheaper than Magni 3 and every penny saved is good for me. I also heard the Magni 3 distorts more than Magni 2U (makes sense with more power)



The M2U is a nice amp also, I enjoyed it for the better part of two years before I got the Magni3. I haven’t noticed any distortion with any of them, but I rarely go past 9 o’clock on the volume (didn’t really with the Magni2U either, maybe 9:30-ish).

Also living in Europe, I bought the Magni3 for €125 (not including shipping) from the European distributor.


----------



## BoxxCar (Sep 27, 2018)

tamleo said:


> Just bought a Magni3. It is not like a Magni2u's successor. It doesn't have the treble extension and energy from the Magni2u, but it sounds good. For those who want to replace the Magni2u with the Magni3 imo it is not necessary if you like a neutral sounding amp



That doesn't make any sense. The Magni 2U and Magni 3 have identical specs, the only difference is the Magni 3 puts out a little more mW to the drivers. Other than that is basically a rebranded Magni 2U. I have experienced this myself testing my Senn HD 700 and 660S's on my roommates recently purchased Magni 3, to my old Magni 2U. Couldn't decern any real difference other than my phones got a bit louder on the Magni 3, with a variety of tracks. Neither sound anywhere close to my Valhalla 2 with solid state tubes, but that's to be expected I guess. Both Magni's are stellar entry-level options both in performance and price. You really can't go wrong. But yes, if you already have a Magni 2U, there is no point whatsoever in the Magni 3, unless you need a bit more power and are on a budget. I would recommend moving up an AMP class entirely if looking to upgrade, otherwise, the Magni 3 is just going to feel and sound the exact same, with a slight bump in power.


----------



## tamleo (Sep 27, 2018)

BoxxCar said:


> That doesn't make any sense. The Magni 2U and Magni 3 have identical specs, the only difference is the Magni 3 puts out a little more mW to the drivers. Other than that is basically a rebranded Magni 2U. I have experienced this myself testing my Senn HD 700 and 660S's on my roommates recently purchased Magni 3, to my old Magni 2U. Couldn't decern any real difference other than my phones got a bit louder on the Magni 3, with a variety of tracks. Neither sound anywhere close to my Valhalla 2 with solid state tubes, but that's to be expected I guess. Both Magni's are stellar entry-level options both in performance and price. You really can't go wrong. But yes, if you already have a Magni 2U, there is no point whatsoever in the Magni 3, unless you need a bit more power and are on a budget. I would recommend moving up an AMP class entirely if looking to upgrade, otherwise, the Magni 3 is just going to feel and sound the exact same, with a slight bump in power.


Sorry i have not seen the specs. I blind-bought the Magni 3 for my speakers because it was "only" $99. I didn't expect much but the amp sounded so good that i sold all of my other amps latter. The Magni 3 reminded me about the Asgard 1: Sweet, musical and nuanced sound, but much more detail..(not natural like the Asgard 1 though) .Maybe the Magni 3 suits my headphones i don't know.


----------



## RandomDave (Oct 3, 2018)

Okay so i got my Magni 2 Uber, it sounds great and works great too, my only concern in that when i connect the headphones (HD58X), i can hear very quiet pop in either left or right channel. Should i be concerned? Sometimes i don't hear it at all, sometimes louder, sometimes very quiet.
UPDATE: i was recommended to measure DC offset, i measured with my Voltcraft DDM with amp turned all the way down on 200mV sensitivity. Right channel shows 02.3, left channel 0. Should i be worried?


----------



## tafens

RandomDave said:


> Okay so i got my Magni 2 Uber, it sounds great and works great too, my only concern in that when i connect the headphones (HD58X), i can hear very quiet pop in either left or right channel. Should i be concerned? Sometimes i don't hear it at all, sometimes louder, sometimes very quiet.
> UPDATE: i was recommended to measure DC offset, i measured with my Voltcraft DDM with amp turned all the way down on 200mV sensitivity. Right channel shows 02.3, left channel 0. Should i be worried?



The pops are because the TRS connector is momentarily shorted during insertion. This is nothing to worry about, I asked Schiit about the exact same thing with my Magni2U and that’s what they said.


----------



## Left Channel

RandomDave said:


> Okay so i got my Magni 2 Uber, it sounds great and works great too, my only concern in that when i connect the headphones (HD58X), i can hear very quiet pop in either left or right channel. Should i be concerned? Sometimes i don't hear it at all, sometimes louder, sometimes very quiet.
> UPDATE: i was recommended to measure DC offset, i measured with my Voltcraft DDM with amp turned all the way down on 200mV sensitivity. Right channel shows 02.3, left channel 0. Should i be worried?



Re your update, see the "Amp is Louder in One Channel" on this Schiit web page: http://www.schiit.com/guides/amp-problems 

Most customers apparently listen at higher levels and never discover this, but as I prefer quieter music I am one of the customers who have inserted attenuators on the RCA inputs: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-magni-headphone-amplifier.640783/page-150#post-13254036

That is a separate problem from the pop you're hearing when inserting a headphone jack. I do not hear that, and it would be interesting to learn if you hear that on other model headphones.


----------



## RandomDave (Oct 3, 2018)

tafens said:


> The pops are because the TRS connector is momentarily shorted during insertion. This is nothing to worry about, I asked Schiit about the exact same thing with my Magni2U and that’s what they said.


soo when i insert a headphone jack it's like i was taking the two contacts and shorting them metal on metal?


----------



## RandomDave

Left Channel said:


> Re your update, see the "Amp is Louder in One Channel" on this Schiit web page: http://www.schiit.com/guides/amp-problems
> 
> Most customers apparently listen at higher levels and never discover this, but as I prefer quieter music I am one of the customers who have inserted attenuators on the RCA inputs: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-magni-headphone-amplifier.640783/page-150#post-13254036
> 
> That is a separate problem from the pop you're hearing when inserting a headphone jack. I do not hear that, and it would be interesting to learn if you hear that on other model headphones.


Volume difference doesnt exist with my headphones at normal levels. I can hear imbalance at like 8 oclock but not higher


----------



## Left Channel

RandomDave said:


> Volume difference doesnt exist with my headphones at normal levels. I can hear imbalance at like 8 oclock but not higher



Yes that's the only issue and I wouldn't worry about that either.


----------



## tafens

RandomDave said:


> soo when i insert a headphone jack it's like i was taking the two contacts and shorting them metal on metal?



I don’t know the specifics of it, but I guess things are briefly shorted as the plug slides past the contact areas in the jack.


----------



## RandomDave (Oct 6, 2018)

tafens said:


> I don’t know the specifics of it, but I guess things are briefly shorted as the plug slides past the contact areas in the jack.


In that case, the amp should have some kind of protection for cases when you have music playing and short the contacts by inserting a plug right? I always have no music playing and volume all the way down when inserting a headphone.


----------



## RandomDave

Alright, so i got both Magni and Modi.
Everything works fine, however i have a problem that the Modi throws out a very nasty pop when switching inputs.
Also, the entire stack is getting to like 45°, to the point where it's not pleasant to touch. Is that fine or should i put a small fan near the stack to cool it down?
Thanks


----------



## tafens

RandomDave said:


> In that case, the amp should have some kind of protection for cases when you have music playing and short the contacts by inserting a plug right? I always have no music playing and volume all the way down when inserting a headphone.



I mostly leave the headphones plugged in, but when not I usually insert them as you do.


----------



## DCofficehack

So honestly, people. If I got a Modi (already have a magni), would I really notice a difference? My source is a Mac PowerBook (2015) . I mostly listen to Beyerdynamik DT800s at my office.


----------



## tamleo (Oct 15, 2018)

DCofficehack said:


> So honestly, people. If I got a Modi (already have a magni), would I really notice a difference? My source is a Mac PowerBook (2015) . I mostly listen to Beyerdynamik DT800s at my office.


Yes, all different audio gears make difference. But you like it or not is a different story. Schiit Dacs generally make sound more smooth,  powerful, wider, clearer compared to my laptop/PC. But it is more v-shaped as well.
I think you should buy the Modi because your headphone needs an amp, so it also need a dac. 96% i think you will love the combo.


----------



## Taleru

RandomDave said:


> Alright, so i got both Magni and Modi.
> Everything works fine, however i have a problem that the Modi throws out a very nasty pop when switching inputs.
> Also, the entire stack is getting to like 45°, to the point where it's not pleasant to touch. Is that fine or should i put a small fan near the stack to cool it down?
> Thanks


I actually send them an email about this and I was told it's completely fine.


----------



## BobSmith8901 (Oct 15, 2018)

Taleru said:


> I actually send them an email about this and I was told it's completely fine.



My Magni 2 Uber gets hot, like when I put my hand on top of it after some period of usage I go like whoaa!!, so it is normal. The thing even seems to warm up the small room that my setup is in. I have my Magni and Modi2U right next to each other and the Modi itself only gets very mildly warm from normal usage.

I can't really speak about hearing the Modi pop when I switch inputs as I have the optical going to my regular PC and the USB going to my mini-PC. When I switch inputs in this setup I don't hear anything.

I seem to vaguely recall when I had the Modi hooked up to my regular PC with _both _USB and optical that I could hear it making a sort of popping noise when switching inputs, especially if the volume was high but I guess it didn't seem remarkable at the time.

The Magni does make a popping sound after it does its delay after switching on but I know that's normal.


----------



## MassNerder (Jan 20, 2019)

Last summer I've sent Schiit an email about my Modi Uber 2 getting hot, and they replied it's normal to me as well.
I've paired mine with a Marantz PM6006 and a pair of Wharfedale Diamond 220, and I'm pretty happy with my setup.
Anyway, I have a pair of ATH-M50X which I haven't used in quite a while, and now I want to get back at listening with headphones.
So, the Marantz headphone output is not bad, although it doesn't sound as good as with speakers, and I was wondering if a Schiit Magni 3 would be an upgrade over it. Also, I won't disconnect the RCA cable from the amp to connect the Modi directly to the Magni everytime I want to switch from speakers to headphones (like everyday after a certain hour); so I would use the Tape Out on the Marantz to get to the Magni. Would it make sense?

Edit: I decided to get myself a pair of AKG K712 as I couldn't resist after reading the reviews, and I'll probably live happy with the headphone output of my integrated amp, at least for this year.


----------



## eimis

I'll just drop this here...

The low gain volume was too high for me so I lowered it by reducing the two resistors to ~152Ω (added ~200Ω resistors in parallel):



 

It was too loud with HD650 and my source. I guess it could be reduced even more (would benefit the insanely efficient MDR-MA900) but that might affect the amp's operation negatively, I'm not familiar with amplifier design so...Do this at your won risk


----------



## Dana Reed

eimis said:


> I'll just drop this here...
> 
> The low gain volume was too high for me so I lowered it by reducing the two resistors to ~152Ω (added ~200Ω resistors in parallel):
> ,
> ...


Since I'm bad at soldering, I took another approach to dealing with efficient headphones (Sony MDR-1A).  I used the Sys between the DAC and the Magni, to attenuate the level, so I could use the Magni at a pot setting with better channel matching.  Now I'm using the Lyr 2 and the Jot, so even though they have more power, I don't have to use the Sys, as the larger pot has better channel matching down to low levels.


----------



## Left Channel

eimis said:


> I'll just drop this here...
> 
> The low gain volume was too high for me so I lowered it by reducing the two resistors to ~152Ω (added ~200Ω resistors in parallel):
> 
> ...



Nice! This is the solution I found here, which I posted about so long ago I can't even bring it up in site search. Two pairs of these attenuators are sticking out the back of my Magni 2U, for a total of 24 dB reduction: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006N41B0/


----------



## phonyx

I am currently between head-fi setups and purchased a Metrum Onyx to re-discover good R2R NOS sound. I remembered I had a Magni 2 Uber in the cupboard and almost as a joke plugged it into the Onyx. The sound this tiny thing is capable of producing is staggering for the price point and size.


----------

